# Pukka Bud's Coco Grow Journal!



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi people thought i start a new thread for my 2nd grow and future grows as the name of my 1st is kinda wrong now lol First canna coco grow with canna nutes

So ive just completed my 1st grow in canna coco with canna nutes, witch went a hole lot better then i'd expected, i amazed my self with the results i got!! So im goin to be usin the canna for a while now i think lol the stuff is wicked!!

Heres a few pics of my 1st run! Drop in a take a look theres plenty of pics! the links above and in my Signature




























































Right heres some info on my setup

*My grow space is 70x110cm so pretty narrow
i have a 600w hps dual spectrum light with air cooled reflector
4x45w Blue CFLs
4" tt duct fan an carbon filter
fan temp controler
temp & humi gage
Big/small desk fan
1L and 10L Airpots pots 
canna A&B, rhiz, cannazym, PK13/14, Overdrive, Sucanat
cal max
ph down
ph tester pen
canna coco pro and i have some clay pepples i plan to put about 2" in the bottom of my pots and then the rest pure coco pro. im hand water using the run to waste method.

Ive gone for Big Buddha Blue Cheese for this run there germinatin now
Ill be back with some pics of my setup and stuff! *


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 20, 2011)

What im runnin


Some of my setup!



Heres some of my 2xBC seeds in root riot cubes gone under today!




Ill be updatin regularly, feel free to post and ask Q's and any tips or info would be much appreciated,............and for all you that roll on my other thread Chapter2 is startin lets hope i can raise the bar lol!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 20, 2011)

Things can only get better pukka, and that's quite a scary thought lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 20, 2011)

hope ya get a nice pheno in the bunch bro  strapped in ready for the ride from the start this time


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 21, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hope ya get a nice pheno in the bunch bro  strapped in ready for the ride from the start this time


Yeah me to mate!.. well actualy im hopin for 2 nice pheno's lol...........good to have you on board bro!! Cheers



mantiszn said:


> on board - subbed


Cool bro cheers!!



sambo020482 said:


> il be lurking lol good luck on this next 1 m8.


Thanks mate......i love a lurker lol!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2011)

im sub'd and i cant wat to see your blue cheese and compare to mine.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 21, 2011)

Just checked on the seeds people and the 1 on the right is showin a little over the surface of the cube!! No sign of the 1 on the left yet, the 1 on the right had cracked a little allready when i put in cube and other only slightly so hopin there both out by tonight!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 21, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> im sub'd and i cant wat to see your blue cheese and compare to mine.


Thanks HotPhyre glad to have ya mate!!...........How old are your BC?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thanks HotPhyre glad to have ya mate!!...........How old are your BC?


I have one that is 39 days into flower and have some clones off of it. I just updated last sat. and today there already 3x the size.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 21, 2011)

Cool mate, do they strech much in flower?? are yours Big Buddha?


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 21, 2011)

Subbed.
I doing 2 BBB Cheese,beans were tiny and pale 1 rooted but not going up,the other is 1cm with shell still on.
They were the last to sprout out off all mine.should have shell off tomorrow.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Mar 22, 2011)

What up Pukka? Subbed for the duration! Good luck bro!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2011)

Good afternoon pukka me old son. They popped through yet?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 22, 2011)

alright pukka? whats the news on the seeds? 

i found another UK product that might sort out the cal/mag issue. bonus is u can even get it over here with ease




> This mineral fertiliser contains 27% N. (Contains: ammonium 6%,
> amid nitrogen 11% and nitrate 10%. Contains also MgO 2.5% and
> CaO 6.5%).


http://www.canna-uk.com/nitrogen_directions

its almost like it was designed for what i was looking for  gonna add it at 1ml/1L at weeks 4 and 5 and the last week of veg at 0.5ml/1L as recomended by my mate, he gave me a bottle thats about 3/4 full as he's giving up (so he says lol) i've seen and smoked his grows he aint playing lol. i'll let u know what happens, gonna chuck some cheeses into coco and into 12.12 in a week or so and the cheeses are known to drop yellow leaves so it will be a good test i think.

hope ur good bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Good afternoon pukka me old son. They popped through yet?


Afternoon to you to old boy! lol.........Yes billy both are out now the 1 on right surfaced last night and is like a "1/2 now and the other is just pokin out of the cube so should be out by late tonight or morn so im buzzin bro!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 22, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> alright pukka? whats the news on the seeds?
> 
> i found another UK product that might sort out the cal/mag issue. bonus is u can even get it over here with ease
> 
> ...


Both are out now mate so buzzin!!!!!.............looks good stuff mate, deff will be if its canna also,.....they do just cal, mag and a few others mate on there own in the litre bottle witch is good if you've only got 1 diffenency they do alsorts have you checked there other products??....................good luck anyhow bro hope the stuff clears it up, and bonus gettin it of a mate to!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh las mate heres a link to the cal-max i use incase you want some in future

Grotek Calmax - 1 Ltr on eBay (end time 24-Mar-11 10:09:52 GMT)


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 22, 2011)

nice one mate  yeah see all the canna mono's  was advised this by an old skooler who grows "pukka" weed in coco lol gonna give it a try and if not getting the calmax as it looks a "bit" lower in the Nitrogen lol. 

cant wait to get it set up now and flipped to 12.12


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2011)

Right peeps gunna call this day 1 both seedlings are are and doin well!!
There havin just plain water at the min, and are still in the propergator should a i take them out?
Ive got 1L airpots what there goin in next, then 10L 1's when there ready!
Right heres the pics

Yesterday






Today


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> YAY!!! congrats bro


Cheers bro!


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 23, 2011)

second las comments. you've two littluns on the go!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Mar 24, 2011)

Right on pukka! Got those babys going not even missing a beat from your last grow!


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 24, 2011)

Hows you BBBC going my friend? Mine have both shot up,fully germed now and catching up with others. Will compare at start of bloom with yours,been told good things about this straine so cant wait.post piccys m8,I wil when I get decent camera,ive done some with videos off the phone but there not to good to be honest. Il grab a good HD cam when I have spare cash. Im transfering to aqua trays today and taking them out the propegator. Im going to runthe trays like a nft/f&d type,let them grow a bit and then put in 90l buckets with bubbler and drippers. Hoping I get a good yield from this as its quite messy lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 24, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> second las comments. you've two littluns on the go!


I know bro im a proud fatha!!!



ChroniCDooM said:


> Right on pukka! Got those babys going not even missing a beat from your last grow!


No time to waste my friend lol!!!



RIXUK said:


> Hows you BBBC going my friend? Mine have both shot up,fully germed now and catching up with others. Will compare at start of bloom with yours,been told good things about this straine so cant wait.post piccys m8,I wil when I get decent camera,ive done some with videos off the phone but there not to good to be honest. Il grab a good HD cam when I have spare cash. Im transfering to aqua trays today and taking them out the propegator. Im going to runthe trays like a nft/f&d type,let them grow a bit and then put in 90l buckets with bubbler and drippers. Hoping I get a good yield from this as its quite messy lol.


Goin good mate, the aqua tray thingy sounds cool!........start a thread for your grow mate ill drop in for sure!!


----------



## ghb (Mar 25, 2011)

have you decided how many you are growing this time around?.
subbed, hope it goes well again.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 27, 2011)

Right peeps here they are ive move them from the propergator and put them in the 1L airpots!


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol, never seen them airpots so small! I bought myself 3 15 L monsters haha. How long do you reckon you'll keep em under the CFLs for?


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 27, 2011)

Sup pukka, never got to look in on ur last grow, I like to start following at the begining so ill tag on for this one! I use coco too n love it. How do u like them airpots? Seems they would make a mess. They sell em at my local hydro but I've never tried them. Does it make transplanting harder or do u just put the 1st pot into the bigger one and let the roots grow through the holes?

Subbd.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking good pukka! Trippy looking pots bro. I've actually never seen them used. How are they? Guess I got the same questions as post before. Pretty interesting looking.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 27, 2011)

there pretty good 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/313169-airpots-club.html



http://www.superoots.com/air_intro.htm

watch the vid on this page, it explains all


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Mar 27, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> there pretty good
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/313169-airpots-club.html
> 
> ...


Thanks bro I'll check it out and see how they work!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Looking good dude all ready to start growin!


Cheers bro, i no cant wait!!!



las fingerez said:


> sweet to the beat bro  like ur pots, never seen them before lmao  hahahaha


Yeah thought id give them ago mate after you guys said they were good, ive got 10L 1's also to pot up in!! cheers



WOWgrow said:


> Lol, never seen them airpots so small! I bought myself 3 15 L monsters haha. How long do you reckon you'll keep em under the CFLs for?


My last grow they was under the cfls upto 1 week before flower then i brought the 600w in so like 5 weeks so think ill go for that again ruffly mate, 15L wow you gunna grow some tree's in them bro i went for the 10L!!



TheLastWood said:


> Sup pukka, never got to look in on ur last grow, I like to start following at the begining so ill tag on for this one! I use coco too n love it. How do u like them airpots? Seems they would make a mess. They sell em at my local hydro but I've never tried them. Does it make transplanting harder or do u just put the 1st pot into the bigger one and let the roots grow through the holes?
> 
> Subbd.


Hi TheLastWood thanks for droppin in!!.........its the first time ill be usin the airpots mate, i thought they might be messy but when i watered they wernt bad at all, and you can open them up so you can transplant easy i hope lol...........and you can do what you said and drop them in there pots a guy other in my other thread does it that way with good results, links in my signature check it out!!



ChroniCDooM said:


> Looking good pukka! Trippy looking pots bro. I've actually never seen them used. How are they? Guess I got the same questions as post before. Pretty interesting looking.


My 1st time mate but a lot of my UK mates use them with amazin results!!! cheers bro!



las fingerez said:


> there pretty good
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/313169-airpots-club.html
> 
> ...


Thanks bud saved me a job there!!! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

The little 1's are gettin there 1st taste of nutes today and im gunna switch to 18/6 light cycle from 24h

Im runnin

A&B 2ml/4L
Rhiz 4ml/4L

Im mixin up 1L worth of nutes may have a little left other but will get used

I havent took any pics as everthings pretty much the same 2nd set of leafs are formin on both the little 1 seems to have cought up now  , ill take some wednesday when there 1 week old!


----------



## ghb (Mar 28, 2011)

i reckon you would be fine just using the rhizotonic for now, then again i don't think you will harm them giving them that light a nutrient feed. unfortunately there aint much you can do to speed them up at this stage, once they get 4 or 5 nodes they take off in growth. so far so good.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

ghb said:


> i reckon you would be fine just using the rhizotonic for now, then again i don't think you will harm them giving them that light a nutrient feed. unfortunately there aint much you can do to speed them up at this stage, once they get 4 or 5 nodes they take off in growth. so far so good.


Thanks with the advice bro, im kinda just doin the same as i did last run and it went ok, the 2ml of A&B it like a 1/6 full strength i go, so like you said should be ok and the rhiz is 1/4 strength and will be raising it next feed to 6ml and quickly to 16ml/4L as for the A&B im gunna raise a lot slower ill be aimin for full strength when i flower so goin to be over 5-6week. the rhiz cos i know all the growths down below at the min so will benifit from it full strength early on cheers!


----------



## ghb (Mar 28, 2011)

gonnabe interesting to see the roots when you transplant, you gonna open up the pot before repotting?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes mate i am i hope it goes well an doesnt break up or i damage any roots also the pots are real narrow so should drop in the 10L ok i think thingers crossed!!! lol..........ill get pics of it when i do!!


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

how come you didn't just start in the 10L's? doesn't seem like space is an issue if you only doing the 2? Just curious 



PUKKA BUD said:


> Yes mate i am i hope it goes well an doesnt break up or i damage any roots also the pots are real narrow so should drop in the 10L ok i think thingers crossed!!! lol..........ill get pics of it when i do!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

Just means i'd be usin ruffly 10x as much nutes to get my 10-20% run off for so many weeks bit of a waste really when theres not many roots at the min mate its just to save on nutes bro!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm gonna try those airpots n just put em inside a regular pot. I just harvested a few n the roots were circling sooooo bad but hardly any roots in the center of the pots. Ill be interested to see your root shots when u transplant


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

ahh i see your point... 

i don't really worry too much about run off when they are that small just water by eye (give them same amount of water I would if they were in smaller pots).. i just went straight into 15L saves the shock of transplanting 

also i just hate transplanting  lolz



PUKKA BUD said:


> Just means i'd be usin ruffly 10x as much nutes to get my 10-20% run off for so many weeks bit of a waste really when theres not many roots at the min mate its just to save on nutes bro!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

Cool mate give them ago, i no some other guys just drop them stright in another bigger pot and dont take out the 1st 1 so you'll be good, yeah i had a lot of root curcling in my 1st grow when i chopped theres a few pics in my other thread they was in 11L pots with 1L of clay pebbles so about the same as the airpots just hopin with the better root ball i should do better this time lol!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> ahh i see your point...
> 
> i don't really worry too much about run off when they are that small just water by eye (give them same amount of water I would if they were in smaller pots).. i just went straight into 15L saves the shock of transplanting
> 
> also i just hate transplanting  lolz


Yes mate at this stage i dont worry about the 10=20% run off to much just till i see a little but soon i will be aimin for it every feed its important in coco as its hydro it washers the old nutes out and replacers with new so keeps salts down i didnt flush my last plants once durin the whole grow witch i put down to the good runoff and ph-ing always so no need!!!!


----------



## Budluvin (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey PB subbed for your grow, really interested like most of us to see how them airpots work out, seen em before but only in the movies lol. Got the Rhizo ordered like you and Wow said. Big up to the UK growers!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 30, 2011)

nice one mate , shall be around til the end.....................unless something happens.......like maybe war of the worlds


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 30, 2011)

Budluvin said:


> Hey PB subbed for your grow, really interested like most of us to see how them airpots work out, seen em before but only in the movies lol. Got the Rhizo ordered like you and Wow said. Big up to the UK growers!


Welcome my friend lol!!..........i cant wait to see how they go to mate, The rhiz is wicked!!



supersillybilly said:


> Hows the wound m8


Not bad billy mate cheers stings a little lol!!



del66666 said:


> nice one mate , shall be around til the end.....................unless something happens.......like maybe war of the worlds


Lol you crack me up bro!!!


----------



## Turtle Koi (Mar 30, 2011)

yo pukka long time no see, keeping it up huh, very nice work, I could use some advice on time to harvest here https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/420019-2-weeks-2-harvest-5x.html#post5519271 appreciate it , peace, tk


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

Turtle Koi said:


> yo pukka long time no see, keeping it up huh, very nice work, I could use some advice on time to harvest here https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/420019-2-weeks-2-harvest-5x.html#post5519271 appreciate it , peace, tk


Hi bro nice to hear from you!!! ill drop in no probs  !!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi peeps im a day late didnt get round to it yesterday but i took the pics last night!
There lookin good the big 1 of the 2 looks a little rinkly compared to the smaller 1, dont no if its a prob or different pheno or something!?!?
Anyway temps are 23c lights on in the room so a little cool but like 27c at the plant hight so ok, 19c night temps
humidity is stayin at 50-55% usin a bucket with a towel hangin out with a fan blowin on it.
Im runnin
A&B 2ml/4L
Rhiztonic 8ml/4L

pH 7.5,..pH'd to 5.8

There takin 350ml each in the 1L airpots every other day.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2011)

Mine are about the same Pukka. I'm doing 12/12 this time round. Just wait till they establish enough root and them watch them go mental


----------



## MsBBB (Mar 31, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi peeps im a day late didnt get round to it yesterday but i took the pics last night! There lookin good the big 1 of the 2 looks a little rinkly compared to the smaller 1, dont no if its a prop or different pheno or something!?!?
> Anyway temps are 23c lights on in the room so a little cool but like 27c at the plant hight so ok, 19c night temps humidity is stayin at 50-55% usin a bucket with a towel hangin out with a fan blowin on it. Im runnin A&B 2ml/4L Rhiztonic 8ml/4L pH .5,..pH'd to 5.8 There takin 350ml each in the 1L airpots every other day.
> 
> View attachment 1524992


*Oh my! Your 7 day old babies are looking good. I am doing something wrong or definitely doing something that is not right with my seedlings. I am going to have to do some more research on caring for seedlings because yours are way more advanced than my 14 day old seedling. Maybe I can catch up, but you have a really big head start on me.*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Mine are about the same Pukka. I'm doing 12/12 this time round. Just wait till they establish enough root and them watch them go mental


Cool mate, you startin a new thread for this grow? Lookin foward to seein your new setup and 12/12 in action, drop me a link if you are!



MsBBB said:


> *Oh my! Your 7 day old babies are looking good. I am doing something wrong or definitely doing something that is not right with my seedlings. I am going to have to do some more research on caring for seedlings because yours are way more advanced than my 14 day old seedling. Maybe I can catch up, but you have a really big head start on me.*


What strain are the seedling mate?.........it could just be that cos if i remember rightly the g13 wasnt as quick as these to, or could be the airpots who no's lol!!!..........good luck though


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2011)

pukka its my sig m8


----------



## ghb (Mar 31, 2011)

3 months til stinky time


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> pukka its my sig m8


Lol thought that was your old 1 still mate lol ill drop in!!



ghb said:


> 3 months til stinky time


Yeah cant wait little borin now!! lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 31, 2011)

lol, i know, growing from seed is a task and a half, gotta have patience with these things though, i'm sure you'll be happy in the end.
any cured bud shots of the haze?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

ghb said:


> lol, i know, growing from seed is a task and a half, gotta have patience with these things though, i'm sure you'll be happy in the end.
> any cured bud shots of the haze?


Ive got patience so should be good lol!!..........just took some now will post them in a min bro!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

Some cured bud shots of the G-13 Haze!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice pukka, my lemon started out a little wrinkly at first, sorted itself out after the 2nd set of leaves though. You started them on A&B since they sprouted? I might do the same but 1 ml/ L because autos are lighter feeders if im not mistaken.

EDIT: hmmmmm frosty buds. wouldn't mind a go on one of them pukka


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Nice pukka, my lemon started out a little wrinkly at first, sorted itself out after the 2nd set of leaves though. You started them on A&B since they sprouted? I might do the same but 1 ml/ L because autos are lighter feeders if im not mistaken.
> 
> EDIT: hmmmmm frosty buds. wouldn't mind a go on one of them pukka


Yeah i not that worried bro think it will be good the wrinkly 1 was up out the coco with in 24hours so a little rushed lol that might explain it?!?

The cured stuff is just gettin better and better mate kinda sweet but with that haze after taste!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

romping on already bro 

i see u've filled ur pots all the way with coco, might make it difficult to feed later on. ur potting into bigger ones aint ya? just leave a 1-2 inch empty space at the top to kinda collect the water. ur gonna make a mess whichever way u feed, thats just the little anoying thing about the pots lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 31, 2011)

hairy bitch aint she pukka?, lol.
strange you mention that bout the fact its getting hazier. my mate has had his curing now and i only said the other day, this haze aint hazey is it?, he said it is getting hazier by the day, its a good smoke alright.

with regards to making a mess las have you tried a layer of hydroton on top of the coco?, if you leave a nice couple of inches at the top of the pot then add the rough looking clay pebbles it stops splashbacks and also stops roots getting exposed to the light


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 31, 2011)

Njoy it 

very nice lookin piece
very dense looking 

loaded trichs 
i like the final pistil color- got quite a few of them -to bad nutin in pistils for head

fine job from germ to cure -well done 
good genetic selection-great gardening skills
equal great finish product 

surrounded by all dese Robert Nesta Marley Jr's
pl rep 
1Luv


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 31, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Some cured bud shots of the G-13 Haze!!!


Nice man, that looks almost exactly the same as my G13 (no haze).


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Mar 31, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Some cured bud shots of the G-13 Haze!!!


Very nice job on the curing and drying pukka!! Tasy looking nuggs ya got there. What was your total weight? Coco is the shit! Glad I found your thread was a big reason I switched to it. Thanks bro and keep up the killa job.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> romping on already bro
> 
> i see u've filled ur pots all the way with coco, might make it difficult to feed later on. ur potting into bigger ones aint ya? just leave a 1-2 inch empty space at the top to kinda collect the water. ur gonna make a mess whichever way u feed, thats just the little anoying thing about the pots lol


Thanks for the tip buddy i was hopin the coco would sink a little it did on my last run about a inch so i thought i'd be good if not ill do it when i pot up!...i got no complaints yet with them lol



ghb said:


> hairy bitch aint she pukka?, lol.
> strange you mention that bout the fact its getting hazier. my mate has had his curing now and i only said the other day, this haze aint hazey is it?, he said it is getting hazier by the day, its a good smoke alright.
> 
> with regards to making a mess las have you tried a layer of hydroton on top of the coco?, if you leave a nice couple of inches at the top of the pot then add the rough looking clay pebbles it stops splashbacks and also stops roots getting exposed to the light


Yeah real good smoke bro, ive got some canna clay pebbles i use for the bottom of the pots so ill see if ive got enough cheers!!!!



Dwezelitsame said:


> Njoy it
> 
> very nice lookin piece
> very dense looking
> ...


Thanks mate real glad it all came together in the end like it did  !!!!!.......................lol the guys a Legend!!!!!!!



Wolverine97 said:


> Nice man, that looks almost exactly the same as my G13 (no haze).


Cool what was the taste like bro?? cheers



ChroniCDooM said:


> Very nice job on the curing and drying pukka!! Tasy looking nuggs ya got there. What was your total weight? Coco is the shit! Glad I found your thread was a big reason I switched to it. Thanks bro and keep up the killa job.


Thanks bro, ive said it many times and ill say it again the coco kicks arse!!! lol..........Total weight was a little over 8.5 oz mate!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

cool bro good luck, not that u need it u jammy git  just re-potted a livers, psychosis and blue cheese clone into 7L airpots, just coco  just run out of coco in time, need some more for my lemon haze clone but thats in a medium size pot already 

cheers for the heads up on the clay balls GHB got some in my loft will be sorting that out in a few days


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 31, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thanks for the tip buddy i was hopin the coco would sink a little it did on my last run about a inch so i thought i'd be good if not ill do it when i pot up!...i got no complaints yet with them lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a word, fruity pine. Ok, that was two words.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> cool bro good luck, not that u need it u jammy git  just re-potted a livers, psychosis and blue cheese clone into 7L airpots, just coco  just run out of coco in time, need some more for my lemon haze clone but thats in a medium size pot already
> 
> cheers for the heads up on the clay balls GHB got some in my loft will be sorting that out in a few days


Cheers bro lol!!...will they be stayin in the 7L's??.............go for the canna pro dude you can get a 50L bag for about £15 or if your grow shop sells it you can get for £10-12,....the stuff is amazin bro!!!....is the lemon goin to be your sgrog subject lol????


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> In a word, fruity pine. Ok, that was two words.


Yeah thats what i kinda get at 1st then the haze comes through, its a real nice high to just right for me a nice head high at 1st then nice and relaxed after can sleep great on it lol!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers bro lol!!...will they be stayin in the 7L's??.............go for the canna pro dude you can get a 50L bag for about £15 or if your grow shop sells it you can get for £10-12,....the stuff is amazin bro!!!....is the lemon goin to be your sgrog subject lol????


all 4x, livers 'co, BC, LH, nice little scrogs bro  i got another lemon clone for the coco / hydro side by side in another tent lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

sorry bro yes they will be staying in the 7L airpots for about 3-4 weeks veg maybe more?


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

What happened in your tent las that caused you to move them all into the other tent? Light collapse or something?

EDIT: wrong thread lol, my bad.


----------



## Datakeova420 (Mar 31, 2011)

I will be doing my first grow and I will be using canna coco....ive had a long contemplation but i think im ready wish me luck as i will stay tuned with this journal to get positive help and info......


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

Datakeova420 said:


> I will be doing my first grow and I will be using canna coco....ive had a long contemplation but i think im ready wish me luck as i will stay tuned with this journal to get positive help and info......


u've only gone and walked into the right thread mate  loads of people here 2 guide u through 

good luck for it bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

I 2nd that!


----------



## Raylan (Mar 31, 2011)

Pulling up a chair, this should be good.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 1, 2011)

Raylan said:


> Pulling up a chair, this should be good.


Hey Raylan good to have ya!!!


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

so how do you rate the air-pots ............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 1, 2011)

No complaints as of yet del boy but its only been a week!!


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No complaints as of yet del boy but its only been a week!!


lol thought you had been using them a while............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> lol thought you had been using them a while............


You thinkin about givin them ago bud?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah mate, always looking to improve things, might be a bit tall though...


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah mate, always looking to improve things, might be a bit tall though...


Like las said, you don't have to fill them up all the way to the top

if you think about it, the science behind them makes perfect sense, people get nothing but awesome rootballs from them and a good root system = a wicked plant


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

prob order a few next week for my new plants, can but try mate.


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2011)

i was thinking about converting my reg pots into airpots by drilling holes in them lol, i wonder if it would work.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 5, 2011)

ghb said:


> i was thinking about converting my reg pots into airpots by drilling holes in them lol, i wonder if it would work.


theres a journal on here somewhere doing that, I don't see why it wouldn't work. As long as your holes aren't too bis so the medium falls out, or you could wrap the pots in tights or something?


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> theres a journal on here somewhere doing that, I don't see why it wouldn't work. As long as your holes aren't too bis so the medium falls out, or you could wrap the pots in tights or something?


tights ha, genius, i'm sure my bird would be over the moon with that!.

i'll let you know how i get on, i'll post pics back here if i try it.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 5, 2011)

ghb said:


> i was thinking about converting my reg pots into airpots by drilling holes in them lol, i wonder if it would work.


Had the same idea. Also considering "smart pots". Supposedly also air prune, but dont have the holes like air pots. I've thought about doing smart pats in ebb and flow but airpots with hydroton would probably be great for ebb and flow.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

Imagine getting busted and tights getting read out in court as part of your inventory. lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 5, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Had the same idea. Also considering "smart pots". Supposedly also air prune, but dont have the holes like air pots. I've thought about doing smart pats in ebb and flow but airpots with hydroton would probably be great for ebb and flow.


Yeh with smartpots the fibres are loose enough that the roots can grow through them and then be airpruned. I've seen a lot of guys using them in the US with great results.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah mate, always looking to improve things, might be a bit tall though...


Me to del boy me to!!!.......yeah they are tall mate supose you could cut some off the bottom!?..., you mite struggle in your cabs bro!



WOWgrow said:


> Like las said, you don't have to fill them up all the way to the top
> 
> if you think about it, the science behind them makes perfect sense, people get nothing but awesome rootballs from them and a good root system = a wicked plant


Thats what im hopin bro!!.........the only thing wrong really with the g13 was my roots had a lot of curcling so im hopin to fix that then ill be happy........lol



del66666 said:


> prob order a few next week for my new plants, can but try mate.


Good look mate!



ghb said:


> i was thinking about converting my reg pots into airpots by drilling holes in them lol, i wonder if it would work.


It would work mate but i dont think as good as the airpots, cos with the cone shapes every root get directed down to a hole, i think with the home made 1's some roots would hit the pot and turn round but would deff improve things, have you seen the vid on them?



WOWgrow said:


> theres a journal on here somewhere doing that, I don't see why it wouldn't work. As long as your holes aren't too bis so the medium falls out, or you could wrap the pots in tights or something?


Sounds like a good idea mate!,..........ive seen 1 made from a wash basket and some kinda sack did a good job!



TheLastWood said:


> Had the same idea. Also considering "smart pots". Supposedly also air prune, but dont have the holes like air pots. I've thought about doing smart pats in ebb and flow but airpots with hydroton would probably be great for ebb and flow.


What are them smart pots bro??



supersillybilly said:


> Imagine getting busted and tights getting read out in court as part of your inventory. lol


Lol....Imagine gettin spotted buyin a load, off some 1 while stoned and tryin to think of some excuse lol!!!!



WOWgrow said:


> Yeh with smartpots the fibres are loose enough that the roots can grow through them and then be airpruned. I've seen a lot of guys using them in the US with great results.


Im gunna check them out they sound interestin cheers mate!

BTW plants are comin on good growths speedin up a bit now update tommorow, pretty borin at the mo lol!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah maybe ill do a smart pots vs air pots side by side.

Smart pots are this very "breathable" fabric pots that air prune and are kinda like air pots.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im gunna check them out they sound interestin cheers mate!
> 
> BTW plants are comin on good growths speedin up a bit now update tommorow, pretty borin at the mo lol!!!


I looked for them online but you can only get them in the us it seems. Lol, mine are the same mate, steady away until 3rd set of leaves and then boom!


----------



## del66666 (Apr 6, 2011)

whats so smart about smart pots, just look like little bags to grow your plants in, whats the benefit..........


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 6, 2011)

del66666 said:


> whats so smart about smart pots, just look like little bags to grow your plants in, whats the benefit..........


air pruning, same as air pots, just don't look as space age lol. 

"The Smart Pot aerates and plastic does not. Aeration stops root circling and releases heat, helping your plant build a better root structure. Better roots will give you a better plant.

Smart Pots are manufactured out of a custom, non-woven, polypropylene material that research discovered has important and unique horticultural applications. As roots grow they soon reach the container walls. In hard sided, plastic containers, these roots immediately start circling and continue to circle. Examine a circling root structure and you find a few large roots growing in circles with very little side branching. These roots often bind or girdled upon themselves. Circling roots can never give optimum growth.Smart Pots are manufactured out of a tough, porous fabric. When roots reach the side of the Smart Pot, they Air Prune!"

Taken from their website


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 6, 2011)

Week 2 growths speedin up now, both plants are lookin good and im happy so far!!
Im runnin

A&B 4ml/4L
Rhiztonic 12ml/4L

pH 5.8


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking nice and healthy pukka


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks excellent bud cant wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Looking nice and healthy pukka


Thanks billy boy!! 



HotPhyre said:


> Looks excellent bud cant wait to see how they turn out.


Cheers, me to cant wait mate lol!!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 6, 2011)

What up Pukka! They are looking nice and healthy! I reallly like the look of those airpots. I can't wait to see how this turns out. Probably gonna be a good one for ya again. I'm probably gonna make the switch to those airpots next grow. They look trippy with all those holes. I like it! Keep up the good work!


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 6, 2011)

They look healthy as ever pukka! Looks like we're in for another dope, dope grow


----------



## del66666 (Apr 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> air pruning, same as air pots, just don't look as space age lol.
> 
> "The Smart Pot aerates and plastic does not. Aeration stops root circling and releases heat, helping your plant build a better root structure. Better roots will give you a better plant.
> 
> ...


cheers for your answer mate, makes more sense to me now.................looking good for 14 days


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 7, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> What up Pukka! They are looking nice and healthy! I reallly like the look of those airpots. I can't wait to see how this turns out. Probably gonna be a good one for ya again. I'm probably gonna make the switch to those airpots next grow. They look trippy with all those holes. I like it! Keep up the good work!


Thanks mate!.......Im likin the airpots my self so far cant wait to see the roots when i pot up in a few weeks!!



WOWgrow said:


> They look healthy as ever pukka! Looks like we're in for another dope, dope grow


Cheers WOW....really hope so bro!



del66666 said:


> .......looking good for 14 days


Yeah lookin a lot better then the g13 did at this stage mate,........had a shitty start with it real low humidity and high temps for 1st week turn out good in end tho lol!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 7, 2011)

A&B 4ml/4L
Rhiztonic 12ml/4L

what does all this mean to a novice if not to complex to explain -

is that suggested ph for coco



so those are the air pots hegh -i will be peepin in on this one fosho

Beautiful -happy helthy and the color 


i would say good luck -but i dont think you grow wit luck -you seem to use gardening skills - i have seen sum that luck is th only thing going for them


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 7, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> A&B 4ml/4L
> Rhiztonic 12ml/4L
> 
> what does all this mean to a novice if not to complex to explain -
> ...


Hi bro and thanks!!...........The 4ml/4l is just the strength of nutes im usin at the min im usin Canna coco A&B at 4ml per 4L and Canna Rhiztonic at 12ml per 4L, and with canna coco you ph to 5.5-6.2 but i usaully go for 5.8 and you feed with nutes every water and always go for a good runoff!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 7, 2011)

what you are saying sounds like a different language that i dont understand 
but i do understand the results 
they speak my language and speak for themselves 
l 'll be watchin close -might want to learn this coco stuff 

1Luv


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah coco is badass and I can only imagine with all that air to the roots these guy are gonna have a nice healthy root system.


----------



## Raylan (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking good Pukka, I'm almost as anxious to see this grow progress as I am my own at the moment, which is a little scary.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Raylan said:


> Looking good Pukka, I'm almost as anxious to see this grow progress as I am my own at the moment, which is a little scary.


you are a little scary.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 10, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah coco is badass and I can only imagine with all that air to the roots these guy are gonna have a nice healthy root system.


I hopin the airpots work wonders mate!! lol



Raylan said:


> Looking good Pukka, I'm almost as anxious to see this grow progress as I am my own at the moment, which is a little scary.


Lol your at a lot better time then me though at the min mate wish i was in flower!



del66666 said:


> you are a little scary.....


Your crazy del lol!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 10, 2011)

gonna grab some airpots myself after this next grow keep seeing good results and it aint too much change for my lazy arse justa change of pots lol 

these new plants of yours looks sooo healthy pukka your gonna smash it again m8.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 11, 2011)

I was the same mate i seen some good grows with them, but once i seen some of las's and watched the vid i was sold on them for sure lol!!!............I really hope i smash it bro, cheers!!


----------



## Turtle Koi (Apr 11, 2011)

I smoked for the first time some of my own, bubblelicious she was, shoshanna was her name, she only died to be born again. Peace-


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 12, 2011)

Turtle Koi said:


> I smoked for the first time some of my own, bubblelicious she was, shoshanna was her name, she only died to be born again. Peace-


Buzzin for you mate good luck on the curing!!


----------



## del66666 (Apr 13, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> gonna grab some airpots myself after this next grow keep seeing good results and it aint too much change for my lazy arse justa change of pots lol
> 
> these new plants of yours looks sooo healthy pukka your gonna smash it again m8.


you can grow a lot of plants in an airport..............................oh airpot.......got it.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey pukka how do u keep your ph in check in the coco? Just ph all your reg water and when u feed? I've never had ph probs in coco but this last bale I bougt, everything I planted in it is showing ruffled leaves like ph probs.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 13, 2011)

> Yeah coco is badass and I can only imagine with all that air to the roots these guy are gonna have a nice healthy root system. ​


 
what you are sayin is correct but only part of the eqasion cause healthy roots is beginning to healthy plant and ends in healthy buds and healthy harvest 

i makes me laugh when i see gardeners growin for plant tops cause you get strong bottoms -strong tops automatic -no brainer -but to each his or her own 


kepp on keepin on 
1Luv my brodah


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hey pukka how do u keep your ph in check in the coco? Just ph all your reg water and when u feed? I've never had ph probs in coco but this last bale I bougt, everything I planted in it is showing ruffled leaves like ph probs.


Hey bro, my tap water is around 7.4-7.6, all i do is add my nutes mix then ph down to 5.8 and it sorts itself, the canna coco pro i use is fully buffed so keeps ph stable for you thats why i always recommend it other some of the cheaper products cos some arnt buffed and need flushin 1st,..........i noticed you said reg water, have you been only feedin nutes every other day like in soil??, coco is hydro so needs nutes every feed
Hope this helps bro and you get it sorted good luck!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 13, 2011)

gota be a funny bunny not to like dis 
even if you a funny guy and like the boys but gotta still like dis
only if you funny and like the boys outy not not boys inny 
well then you will you not like dis ass 

i fell in luv wit it 
can get sea sick from watchin it 
but there is always sea sick pills LOL


im startin to feel about coco like when i started to gro- just watchin readin learnin till i feel i got enough under my belt to give it a shot -im startin to feel it is in my future -not a rush but will happen one day -mainly to satify my curriossity im like curious george 

so *cronic *i see you one of those coco - nuts to hegh -save me a spot under the cocnut tree


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 13, 2011)

Relaxing????.........its exciting me bro in many ways lol!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry im a little late with the update ive been doin some research on some of the nutes i got out of a skip today at work lol ill do a copy an paste job on here after this with the details!
Right things are still goin well, growth is fast now seein a change everyday so not borin lol
Both plants are 4" tall now and are on there 6th set of nodes, there still drinkin around 350ml each, think im gunna start addin my Cal-max soon.........also in most of the holes in the airpot i can see a little air pruned roots.... so there doin there job!!
Im runnin
A&B 6ml/4L
Rhiztonic 16ml/4L
pH 7.3 pH'd down to 5.8


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 13, 2011)

*Hey guys got another story for ya from work...........no i havent found some rich guys crop agian lol!!!............anyway i started a re-wire this mornin on some 4 floor terraced house in town been there a couple of hours when 1 of the labours said come look at this, the house bang opposite there was 2 asian guys clearin it out, theyd been rentin the place out and who ever it was had turned the place into a grow factory!!!! they was only chuckin 10L bottles of nutes in the fuckin skip....i was stright in after them (All the fans,filters and lights they kept for themselves...the bastards!) so now im the proud owner of.....10L of Advanced hydroponics of holland, Grow, Micro and Bloom.......10L of canna terra flores.......10L of biobizz topmax and about a 8L bottle of Atami bloom stimulater!!!!!!












......i coulnt beleive my eyes lol
Heres some pics for ya's





The grow micro and bloom and the terra flores im gunna sell, its the topmax and bloom stimulator thats interestin me
So guys i was wonderin have any of you used these products before are they any good? heres some info on them

Topmax

TopMax is a 100% vegetable based organic bloom stimulator that encourages rapid cell division during flowering and increases the production of transport sugars in the fruit or flowers, resulting in a larger blossoms and fruits with enhanced flavours, oils and aromas. 

Bloom stimulator

For many plants the flowering period is the most important period in the cycle. This bloom stimulator will force the bloom at an early stage, which will start the flowering period earlier and ultimately make it last longer and more intensely. This bloom stimulator can be absorbed directly by the plant and it will contribute to an explosive flower production. The flowers are thick and compact, but retain their distinctive smell and taste. 

Application:
Add to the nutrient solution from the flowering period onwards. Can be used daily for the irrigation of the crop during the flowering period. 

Also does any 1 no if they would be ok to use instead of canna boost???? and with the other canna nute line up????? Cheers!

*


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice looking! Great job Pukka. Man I gotta try those airpots for sure! So how long you gonna veg for? Did you say you smoked the blue cheese before? How was it? Obviously good if your growing it lol. Looking great as usual keep it up bro!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow dudes just throwing it all out huh? That's cool I'd take it also! Sorry I can't help ya out with any experience on them though. Never used any of it before. Nice score!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 13, 2011)

The Top Max should perform the same function as Canna Bio Boost. I was talking about this in another thread with someone regarding General Organics Bio Bud and using it in place of Canna Bio Boost. I believe them to be the same thing, more or less, but I can't verify it because I can't find an exact ingredient list for the Canna Bio Boost.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 13, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> Very nice looking! Great job Pukka. Man I gotta try those airpots for sure! So how long you gonna veg for? Did you say you smoked the blue cheese before? How was it? Obviously good if your growing it lol. Looking great as usual keep it up bro!


Cheers bro!!..this is the g13 after 20 days







This is it at 28, looks about the same as the 2 now, so im thinkin theyve had a much better start this time now i got everthing dialed in so im hopin there not gunna take as long to get to the size i want them, i veged on the g13 40days so id be happy with 5week lol




*




*



ChroniCDooM said:


> Wow dudes just throwing it all out huh? That's cool I'd take it also! Sorry I can't help ya out with any experience on them though. Never used any of it before. Nice score!


Yeah they kept all the good stuff lol..............



Wolverine97 said:


> The Top Max should perform the same function as Canna Bio Boost. I was talking about this in another thread with someone regarding General Organics Bio Bud and using it in place of Canna Bio Boost. I believe them to be the same thing, more or less, but I can't verify it because I can't find an exact ingredient list for the Canna Bio Boost.


Thanks for that mate!...do you no if it raises ppm, ec much? the canna boost doesnt is it the same?...cheers


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers bro!!..this is the g13 after 20 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't say about the Top Max, but if I understand correctly it's supposed to be the same formulation as GO Bio Bud (GH supposedly copied their formula). I can say the Bio Bud does not raise TDS much at all.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 13, 2011)

aint u got em in the big pots yet bro? good 2 get them in there for a few weeks at least before u flip??? looking grand though bro


----------



## ghb (Apr 14, 2011)

all is looking great pukka, very happy plants as always.

are you gonna leave them au naturel or top or train them in anyway? i haven't used any of that stuff you are lucky enough to have found, should save you a few quid though, just read the instructions and use them as instructed but starting out at lower doses. i think many of these nutes are very similar, even though they are meant to be used in soil


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 14, 2011)

nice development nice -fkn NICE nice as a fuk did i say that shit is nice -cause its NICE 
and thats 21 days you got it -and you know what IT is -cause you doin it 
keep on doin what youdoin cause yo shit works 
i can see its not luck 
research decision assesment direction = results you coverd all the basses

you are tomorrow to us dinosours 
i bow down to you i salute you as i turn back to my soil 
not ready yet 
maybe tomorrow ill be ready for you mister tomorrow 
till then il be kepin an eye on yo shit 
so dont quit


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 15, 2011)

poetic... you should be standing on a dimly lit stage spewing angst to to five random strangers sipping cappuccinos, wearing berets and nodding in agreement


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 15, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> aint u got em in the big pots yet bro? good 2 get them in there for a few weeks at least before u flip??? looking grand though bro


Cheers bro!,.......Im goin to pot up probably this weekend or early next week so they should have a good 2+ weeks in there new pots before i flip!



ghb said:


> all is looking great pukka, very happy plants as always.
> 
> are you gonna leave them au naturel or top or train them in anyway? i haven't used any of that stuff you are lucky enough to have found, should save you a few quid though, just read the instructions and use them as instructed but starting out at lower doses. i think many of these nutes are very similar, even though they are meant to be used in soil


Thanks mate!...im goin for the au naturel lol.., from the research ive done the BC is a small stocky plant so dont think im goin to bother, the g13 would have worked well topped with that main fat colar!,..would have been wicked with 4 of those colas!!!! lol....................The 3 10L dutch formulas stuff is for hydroponics and the Canna flores, and after reading around the atami bloom stimulator has a specific 1 for coco so thats no good to me ethier, so there all gettin sold...im just keepin the biobizz topmax witch is £90 for 5L so ive got like £180 worth  i was gunna buy the canna boost aswell so defo saved me a few quid bro!!!!!



Dwezelitsame said:


> nice development nice -fkn NICE nice as a fuk did i say that shit is nice -cause its NICE
> and thats 21 days you got it -and you know what IT is -cause you doin it
> keep on doin what youdoin cause yo shit works
> i can see its not luck
> ...


Thanks man!!..........you got a wicked way with the words Dweze my friend!!!!



mantiszn said:


> poetic... you should be standing on a dimly lit stage spewing angst to to five random strangers sipping cappuccinos, wearing berets and nodding in agreement


..................LOL


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 15, 2011)

What up pukka? Looking bad azz bro! So I was wondering how long your bottles of the coco a&b last you? Would you say one bottle of each per grow? Just trying to get an idea how long they last. My girls just went to sleep gonna feed them later when they wake up.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 15, 2011)

I used about half of my 1L bottles mate on my 1st grow with the 1 plant so you should use around a full bottle with your 2 i thinks,.....ill drop in later over at yours mate...............Your killin it over there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Budluvin (Apr 17, 2011)

What a find pukka, thats awesome! talk about being in the right place at the right time!! loving the air pots defo going to hit em up on my next grow!

Canna coco is the shit, i am updating my journal in a couple of hours so drop in and let me know what you think>?

i had a runt that i put in Canna coco pro and now its almost as big as the same strain of plant that i have got in a hydro system!

as i mentioned before man you were my insperation for getting into coco growing... am sure your second grow is only gonna be sweeter than your last.

Subbed all the way!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 17, 2011)

Budluvin said:


> What a find pukka, thats awesome! talk about being in the right place at the right time!! loving the air pots defo going to hit em up on my next grow!
> 
> Canna coco is the shit, i am updating my journal in a couple of hours so drop in and let me know what you think>?
> 
> ...


Hey Budluvin thanks for droppin in mate.................lol good find wernt it!!!!!.........your right mate the canna coco is the shiniz!!!!! lol................Happy i inspired you also bro good to get another coco grower on here lol!!!!
Ill drop in for sure good luck!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 18, 2011)

ey up pukka, how goes it mate. seen your post in the uk thread, just go have a litle look at your ladies, that'll cheer you up. They really do look awesome!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 18, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> ey up pukka, how goes it mate. seen your post in the uk thread, just go have a litle look at your ladies, that'll cheer you up. They really do look awesome!


Im good mate, hows you??!!......and how are your ladies any picys for me yet lol!!.............cheers mate there lookin good still from thurs loads more growth, and ive potted them up also into the 10L air-pots tonight...............Ive took some pics of the roots and stuff!! Wow!!!..............them pots are amazin my friend, ill post them tomoz!


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 18, 2011)

Im good cheers mate, havent got any pics lol but that picture of your G13 at day 20 then that's exactly what the autos look like and the OG18 has the roundest leaves I've ever seen. Pics will come in due time my friend. Sounds mint, I can't wait to see em mate!!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 19, 2011)

air-pots FTW 



PUKKA BUD said:


> Im good mate, hows you??!!......and how are your ladies any picys for me yet lol!!.............cheers mate there lookin good still from thurs loads more growth, and ive potted them up also into the 10L air-pots tonight...............Ive took some pics of the roots and stuff!! Wow!!!..............them pots are amazin my friend, ill post them tomoz!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 19, 2011)

What can i say.....these Air-pots are amazin!!!!!!! never seen such a dense compact root system, with so many roots after such a little time!!!!.............i could just be amagining it though lol!!!
Right pics.....Plant 1 is 1st



Plant 2





And some before, after and back in there home!!



Im still goin to do my update tomorow with more info and pics,.....checked on them this morn and they was standin up for me and lookin good so i think it went pretty well with not much/any shock so im happy!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 19, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Im good cheers mate, havent got any pics lol but that picture of your G13 at day 20 then that's exactly what the autos look like and the OG18 has the roundest leaves I've ever seen. Pics will come in due time my friend. Sounds mint, I can't wait to see em mate!!!!


Lookin foward to seein them mate!........you no how to keep a guy in suspese dont ya!! lol



mantiszn said:


> air-pots FTW


Im defo a believer bro!!!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 19, 2011)

Woah, those roots are crazy! think it might have something to do with the almighty amounts of rhizo you've been feeding them, lol. 

you said you wanted to see them so I went out an got a pic for you. The autos are 21 days old and the little one is already showing pistils, crazy! The pics look a little funny cause I tried to reduce the blinding MH light. 
Lowryder 2 - Easyryder
------OG kush18 -------


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 19, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Woah, those roots are crazy! think it might have something to do with the almighty amounts of rhizo you've been feeding them, lol.
> 
> you said you wanted to see them so I went out an got a pic for you. The autos are 21 days old and the little one is already showing pistils, crazy! The pics look a little funny cause I tried to reduce the blinding MH light.
> Lowryder 2 - Easyryder
> ------OG kush18 -------


Whey!!!!!! bout time lol!!!!.........Lookin very good there WOW!!...........how long to you pot up to the Air-pots mate?


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Whey!!!!!! bout time lol!!!!.........Lookin very good there WOW!!...........how long to you pot up to the Air-pots mate?


Probably in a week mate. The LR2 will be going into a normal pot, the other two into the air pots. Will post some pics when it happens mate!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 20, 2011)

Looking fantastic bro! Yeah nice looking roots ya got going on! Love how the airpots wrap around! One thing I've noticed on my first coco grow is it seems like a lot of surface roots get uncovered. You ever have that problem? Happy 420 bro!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 20, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Woah, those roots are crazy! think it might have something to do with the almighty amounts of rhizo you've been feeding them, lol.
> 
> you said you wanted to see them so I went out an got a pic for you. The autos are 21 days old and the little one is already showing pistils, crazy! The pics look a little funny cause I tried to reduce the blinding MH light.
> Lowryder 2 - Easyryder
> ------OG kush18 -------



Hey what up WoW! Just noticed your growing some autos. I grew the easyryder my last two grows. I really liked it! My first grow easyryder turned out the best. On the second grow I grew two of em. They both looked different on that grow. One of em looked like the plant from the first grow the other looked a lot different. Don't know, but I was almost thinking they gave me a different seed. I got some Blue Himalaya Diesel(3) and an Onyx, a dinafem seeds roadrunner, and a delicious seeds Il Diavolo auto seeds. Not sure but I may grow autos my next grow. I really want to check out that blue himalaya diesel auto. My first grow was three autos and yielded 5.2oz. Second grow was 5 autos and yielded 5.9oz. Good luck bro!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 20, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Probably in a week mate. The LR2 will be going into a normal pot, the other two into the air pots. Will post some pics when it happens mate!


Cool ill be waitin bro!! lol



ChroniCDooM said:


> Looking fantastic bro! Yeah nice looking roots ya got going on! Love how the airpots wrap around! One thing I've noticed on my first coco grow is it seems like a lot of surface roots get uncovered. You ever have that problem? Happy 420 bro!


Cheers bro!....Yeah some times on top of the coco when i water some do bro!........Back at ya!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi people things are goin great!!, potted upto my 10L Air-pots monday and since both plants have really shot up in 2days, there 8" tall, 9" wide and on there 8th set of nodes!
Ive also gave them some cal-max tonight for the 1st time at 2ml/4L,.....Im goin to give them another week or so under the CFL's then bring my 600w dual spec hps in for a week before i flip!!

Im runnin

Cal-max 2ml/4L
Rhiztonic 10ml/4L
A&B 8ml/4L

Here they are standin up for me!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> another perfect job mate........


Cheers del boy!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah mon eryting be luwkin mity fine brodah 
eryting bhutiful color and de structure (hardy bushy compact and full, just great)

very nice work 
i member once a poster lookin for help cause his leafs were pointing upward 

foolish fool 

as master Robert Nesta Marley Jr say - dem crazy 

cause that is perfect sign of health and happyness 



what kinda lights you runnin and what distance 
cause them leaves look like they doing the yoga move praise to the sun 

you knockin em out the ball park brother 
keep slaminum


*me like*


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 20, 2011)

What up Pukka B? I said it before and I'll say it again! Very nice! I love the first pic! Looks cool! Hey so what's the weather like this time of year In England? Just wondering. Happy 420 bro!


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 20, 2011)

Lookin good. I'm thinkin I might have to switch to canna. Its just so stress free. Tired of messing with non coco specific nutes.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 20, 2011)

a copy of my post around today 


*




*

*Happy 4-20 *
*to gardeners across the land *
*dont pack them pipes to tight *
*take a big hit *

as we exhale lets all take a moment of silence give thanks to this wonderful hobby-to the grow gods -and the seed fairy 

here here​


----------



## ghb (Apr 21, 2011)

they are fantastic looking plants man. looking forward to the buddage.

how long you reckon till they get put in flowering?


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks awesome buddy, I cant wait to see your Blue cheese!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 21, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yeah mon eryting be luwkin mity fine brodah
> eryting bhutiful color and de structure (hardy bushy compact and full, just great)
> 
> very nice work
> ...


Thanks bruda!!....lol that guys crazy you gotta make um stand up!!................................each plants got 2x 45w blue CFL's, and i have them about 3" above the tops, they work real good you can near enough stop them from growin up if you leave the gap at 3" they just bush out then every couple of days raise a 1" and they shoot up to that straight away, that way you get real close node spacin= more colas 



ChroniCDooM said:


> What up Pukka B? I said it before and I'll say it again! Very nice! I love the first pic! Looks cool! Hey so what's the weather like this time of year In England? Just wondering. Happy 420 bro!


Hey bro!...thanks i like the 1st pic best also.......................weathers wicked her at min, every 1s lovin it!, loads a BBQ, and stuff lol!!!....is it good where you at??



TheLastWood said:


> Lookin good. I'm thinkin I might have to switch to canna. Its just so stress free. Tired of messing with non coco specific nutes.


Cheers mate...your right real sress free!!.......if you.use the canna coco with the A&B, pH every time your good.......every thing else you can switch around with good results!!



Dwezelitsame said:


> a copy of my post around today
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Hear Hear!!!!! lol



ghb said:


> they are fantastic looking plants man. looking forward to the buddage.
> 
> how long you reckon till they get put in flowering?


Thanks bud!..me too!!........another 1-2weeks so like 5-6week veg i like them big lol...im goin for about 16-18" before i do!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 21, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Looks awesome buddy, I cant wait to see your Blue cheese!!


Snuck in there mate lol!!!.....thanks a lot cant wait to see what pheno's i get!


----------



## MsBBB (Apr 21, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi people things are goin great!!, potted upto my 10L Air-pots monday and since both plants have really shot up in 2days, there 8" tall, 9" wide and on there 8th set of nodes!
> Ive also gave them some cal-max tonight for the 1st time at 2ml/4L,.....Im goin to give them another week or so under the CFL's then bring my 600w dual spec hps in for a week before i flip!!
> 
> Im runnin
> ...


*Everything is looking very well.*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 21, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *Everything is looking very well.*


Cheers mate!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 21, 2011)

What up pukka b? Glad to hear the weather is killa there! Our weather has been pretty killa round here the last few days. Fired up the BBQ also. Finally looking like spring round here! Take care bro! Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 22, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> What up pukka b? Glad to hear the weather is killa there! Our weather has been pretty killa round here the last few days. Fired up the BBQ also. Finally looking like spring round here! Take care bro! Looking forward to more pics!


Hey bro another wicked day here off to my cousins for a BBQ now, been at a lake allday with the little1 there was a fair and stuff, bit of footy, been good!!...........have a good 1!!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 22, 2011)

Awesome update as per pukka, sounds like youre havin a quality weekend as well, enjoy it mate!


----------



## Budluvin (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey pukka, hope your havin an awesome night at the BBQ. Just got a question mate, when you first put your seedlings in to the prop what were the cubes you put them in? i used rockwool cubes for my current grow but thought they looked more natural. switched over to my 400 watt HPS today for flowering. If you get the chance could you hop over to my journal and let me know what you think?

Happy Smokin!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Awesome update as per pukka, sounds like youre havin a quality weekend as well, enjoy it mate!


Cheers WOW.....Quality indeed and still got 3 days to go mate  !!!!..............Have a good 1 bro!!



Budluvin said:


> Hey pukka, hope your havin an awesome night at the BBQ. Just got a question mate, when you first put your seedlings in to the prop what were the cubes you put them in? i used rockwool cubes for my current grow but thought they looked more natural. switched over to my 400 watt HPS today for flowering. If you get the chance could you hop over to my journal and let me know what you think?
> 
> Happy Smokin!


Hi bud...i used Root riot cubes...........or if your across the pond Rapid rooters.........they worked really well mate!..............Ill drop in your journel i did the other day, to be honest with you i dont even no how to reply in a journal or subcribe lol,..... on your next grow mate start a thread its a lot better and i'd be there for sure its a lot better for chat and stuff you no!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 22, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey bro another wicked day here off to my cousins for a BBQ now, been at a lake allday with the little1 there was a fair and stuff, bit of footy, been good!!...........have a good 1!!!!





WOWgrow said:


> Awesome update as per pukka, sounds like youre havin a quality weekend as well, enjoy it mate!


haha love it when u 2 post next to each other  i've been jaming with a bit of bob this evening after the bbq


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 22, 2011)

Lol...............nice 1 las nothin better bro......the guy is a legend!!!!!

[video=youtube;5WlCdiU9IzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WlCdiU9IzA[/video]


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 22, 2011)

Bob binge! rumoured to smoke a lb a week, earnt his place on these boards lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 22, 2011)

If i had the money to smoke a lb a week i would too!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 22, 2011)

yep yep 
Robert Nesta Marley Jr 
was slightly ahead of his time
i and I 

if interested and get a chance read "Catch a Fire" the life story of the man the myth the legand as a matter of fact that was one of his biggest albums "legand"

erie


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 22, 2011)

I would just like to thank you for your avy dwez, got me in a trance for a good 10 mins haha


----------



## Budluvin (Apr 23, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers WOW.....Quality indeed and still got 3 days to go mate  !!!!..............Have a good 1 bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bud...i used Root riot cubes...........or if your across the pond Rapid rooters.........they worked really well mate!..............Ill drop in your journel i did the other day, to be honest with you i dont even no how to reply in a journal or subcribe lol,..... on your next grow mate start a thread its a lot better and i'd be there for sure its a lot better for chat and stuff you no!


Cheers thanks for that! al get some ordered... and thanks for giving theU.K name for em, am just north of the border lol. Respect for your honsety and thanks for the comment. I know, i should have started a thred, its so much easier!!! But hey this is all a learning curve eh.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 24, 2011)

welcome *WOW*

*PUKKA* after i stole a copy of BOB piece from you i tried another music pieces 

then i got inspired to try a vid of my own -it worked -first time-and it all started wit inspiration from you and Bob

thanks to the both of you 

mow i no longer have to wait in vain

1Luv -Stay True


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 24, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Bob binge! rumoured to smoke a lb a week, earnt his place on these boards lol.


1b!!!!!....................shit, thats a lot of weed lol!



HotPhyre said:


> If i had the money to smoke a lb a week i would too!!!


Lol i'd be a mongo'd 24/7!!



Dwezelitsame said:


> yep yep
> Robert Nesta Marley Jr
> was slightly ahead of his time
> i and I
> ...


Thanks for that D ill check it out bro!



WOWgrow said:


> I would just like to thank you for your avy dwez, got me in a trance for a good 10 mins haha


Lmao.......same thing keeps happnin to me mate!!



Dwezelitsame said:


> welcome *WOW*
> 
> *PUKKA* after i stole a copy of BOB piece from you i tried another music pieces
> 
> ...


Cool bro....Mr Marley is a insperation for sure!!...........I'll check it out now!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 24, 2011)

father was a white english man i think a fisherman 

mama was native of the island from a poor shanty town 

so that makes bob 1/2 wite and he is a jr and hated to be called it


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 24, 2011)

i have a hard time with the pound a week thogh that is a lot of weed 

im sure he consumed large quantities but that amout sounds a little inflated 

in time tales always seem to grow as they are spread and told 

1Luv _ Stay True


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 24, 2011)

that's over 2 oz a day, I don't really believe it either but it all adds to the man, the myth, the legend.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey people, hows your weekends been ive had a good 1!!.........heres a pic from yesterday im goin to bring the 600w in tomorow, full update wednesday!


----------



## Budluvin (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey mate had a good one thanks, glad to hear you have too! weather has been tastey hear in the U.K so no complaints! your babes are looking good mate and there just gonna grow like hell once you bring in the 600. Got a few quick questions about your last grow pukka as my ladies are coming of age now....
1. When did you decide to start watering every day? i am still watering every second day, she takes about 1.5L, but now i am in flowering it is hotter in my grow room.
2. also like you i have a tray under my 10L pot to catch the run off ( aiming for about 20-30%) do you lift up your pots and pour the run off away to stop your rootes sitting in it? or do you just let it evapourate?

cheers dude!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 25, 2011)

dude take the run off away from your roots its pointless keepin the water and nutes under them they will pull all they need from your cocco should never be kept submerged in water in cocco any1 that tells yas diffrent is dumb trust me your roots that hang from the bottom of your pots are taking in more air than normal and is needed through out your plants life!!


Budluvin said:


> Hey mate had a good one thanks, glad to hear you have too! weather has been tastey hear in the U.K so no complaints! your babes are looking good mate and there just gonna grow like hell once you bring in the 600. Got a few quick questions about your last grow pukka as my ladies are coming of age now....
> 1. When did you decide to start watering every day? i am still watering every second day, she takes about 1.5L, but now i am in flowering it is hotter in my grow room.
> 2. also like you i have a tray under my 10L pot to catch the run off ( aiming for about 20-30%) do you lift up your pots and pour the run off away to stop your rootes sitting in it? or do you just let it evapourate?
> 
> cheers dude!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 25, 2011)

agreed...

I wouldn't want any unnecessary moisture in the area whilst flowering... especially now that its getting warmer..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 25, 2011)

turkey baster- suk it up like a cheap whor 

about 15 to 20 mins after i water i suck run off up wit a turkey baster -to much trouble to move pot and dump 

1Luv Stay True


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 25, 2011)

shit be lookin correct brodah 

1Luv Stay True


----------



## Budluvin (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys! will turkey baste that tray up....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 26, 2011)

Budluvin said:


> Hey mate had a good one thanks, glad to hear you have too! weather has been tastey hear in the U.K so no complaints! your babes are looking good mate and there just gonna grow like hell once you bring in the 600. Got a few quick questions about your last grow pukka as my ladies are coming of age now....
> 1. When did you decide to start watering every day? i am still watering every second day, she takes about 1.5L, but now i am in flowering it is hotter in my grow room.
> 2. also like you i have a tray under my 10L pot to catch the run off ( aiming for about 20-30%) do you lift up your pots and pour the run off away to stop your rootes sitting in it? or do you just let it evapourate?
> 
> cheers dude!


Hi bro, thanks!!!,....... cant wait for the flowerin stage now.............i started waterin everyday after a while cos the pots were gettin abit to lite(lost more then half there weight in water) with the every other day waterin, at 1st when i 1st started doin it i was proberbly waterin a bit early but after a week i was good,.....its always better to water slightly to soon then to late in coco!
Are your pots feelin realy lite after a day or so?
Looks like these guys have helped you out on your other Q mate,.....anyway i always get rid of my runoff, you dont want your roots sittin in waste water or you'll get probs!.with these airpots im usin uve got like a void at the bottom of the pot so your roots arnt touchin the water but i still get rid!



Dwezelitsame said:


> shit be lookin correct brodah
> 
> 1Luv Stay True


Thanks bro, i was goin to do a little work tonight....bring the 600w in and have a little sweep out and stuff, and take pics for my update tomorow but got unexpected guests comin other so looks like it will be late tomorow night now!



Budluvin said:


> thanks for the advice guys! will turkey baste that tray up....


Even better then the turkey thingy, ive got a water cannon what i stole off my young un lol......it sucks about 1.5 litre at a time.........you can get them from most toy shops at the min for about £2....there for havin water fights with mate lol!!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey what up Pukka B? Like dude said above, your girls are looking proper! I like! Hey that's a dam good idea bout the water cannon. I'm getting to the point where my blue mystic is about to be stationary. Which means the LSD will also remain in her position since she has to go in first. I cant open both doors on the cabinet without removing the closet doors. So I'm gonna have to start watering in the cabinet and need to remove that runoff. I may get a water cannon today. I picked up some blue cheese and some LSD from a local dispensary yesterday. Wanted a little preview of what I'm growing. I can say this LSD was killa. I like it a lot. Also 
Remembered you were growing the blue cheese so I picked up some of that. It was also really nice. Taste and stone were great. Honestly I'm leaning more toward the LSD. But that's probably because I'm growing it and want it to be killa. You know how that can be. Anyway your girls are looking good, stopping in to say HigH!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 27, 2011)

*1Luv stay true*

[video=youtube;vdB-8eLEW8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdB-8eLEW8g[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 27, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> Hey what up Pukka B? Like dude said above, your girls are looking proper! I like! Hey that's a dam good idea bout the water cannon. I'm getting to the point where my blue mystic is about to be stationary. Which means the LSD will also remain in her position since she has to go in first. I cant open both doors on the cabinet without removing the closet doors. So I'm gonna have to start watering in the cabinet and need to remove that runoff. I may get a water cannon today. I picked up some blue cheese and some LSD from a local dispensary yesterday. Wanted a little preview of what I'm growing. I can say this LSD was killa. I like it a lot. Also
> Remembered you were growing the blue cheese so I picked up some of that. It was also really nice. Taste and stone were great. Honestly I'm leaning more toward the LSD. But that's probably because I'm growing it and want it to be killa. You know how that can be. Anyway your girls are looking good, stopping in to say HigH!


Hi and Thanks bro!.........ill say it again!, you guys across the pond are so lucky you can just buy all the killa strains over the counter lol wish i could, was the Blue Cheese smelly? did it say who's it was?, ...........happy growin bro!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 27, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> *1Luv stay true*
> 
> [video=youtube;vdB-8eLEW8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdB-8eLEW8g[/video]


Now thats a tune!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey people!!......my updates gunna be a little late tonight, real busy lol!!.......stay tuned!


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 27, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi and Thanks bro!.........ill say it again!, you guys across the pond are so lucky you can just buy all the killa strains over the counter lol wish i could, was the Blue Cheese smelly? did it say who's it was?, ...........happy growin bro!!!


have you not had any blue cheese pukka? its about the only "strain" that comes round my area, everything else is just random damp seeded shit. most pungent strain ive smelled, a henry will stink out a few rooms!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> have you not had any blue cheese pukka? its about the only "strain" that comes round my area, everything else is just random damp seeded shit. most pungent strain ive smelled, a henry will stink out a few rooms!


Ive smoked barneys in the Dam mate before that was real tasty/smelly,....i could have had some round where im at bro but woulnt have known lol, all they say is its pukka cheese!! lol


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 27, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi and Thanks bro!.........ill say it again!, you guys across the pond are so lucky you can just buy all the killa strains over the counter lol wish i could, was the Blue Cheese smelly? did it say who's it was?, ...........happy growin bro!!!


Well bro I feel fortunate to be able to do that!! Yeah as soon as I opened the jar was smelling it. Smelled dam good I told the dude! He said it was his fave there! He could be just saying that but I took him for his word and bought an eighth. I like it! I asked who's it was as far as the seed and he didn't know but said the same dude grew the cheese and the LSD I picked up also! Lol I told him I knew someone growing both strains.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 27, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ive smoked barneys in the Dam mate before that was real tasty/smelly,....i could have had some round where im at bro but woulnt have known lol, all they say is its pukka cheese!! lol


haha, that's quality! lookin forward to the update bro, as always.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 27, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> Well bro I feel fortunate to be able to do that!! Yeah as soon as I opened the jar was smelling it. Smelled dam good I told the dude! He said it was his fave there! He could be just saying that but I took him for his word and bought an eighth. I like it! I asked who's it was as far as the seed and he didn't know but said the same dude grew the cheese and the LSD I picked up also! Lol I told him I knew someone growing both strains.


Cool bro............makes me look foward to mine even more!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2011)

wheres the update m8 i dont lurk for nothing lolol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey peeps sorry im a little late lol...been busy with a few upgrades to the grow room! all done and lookin good,
So both plants are doin great nice healthy colour and growin well 
Ive brought the 600w dual spec hps in to play tonight, gunna let them get used to it for a week then flip!! , Also got a new tray and some better plastic for the floor the plants are in and seem to like it lol, temps have raised from around 23-24c to 26-27c, both plants are 10" tall, 13" wide and on there 11th set of nodes.

Im runnin

Cal-max 2ml/4L
Rhiztonic 8ml/4L
A&B 10ml?4L
Cannazme 6ml/4L.....every 3 days, lower rhiz to 2ml

Theve been drinkin 2.5L each every 3days up until sunday, now there havin 2L every other day

pH 6.8 pH'd down to 5.8

Heres some before the change over!



































Heres some of the new tray, you cant see the new floor lol, and my goldfish net over my duct to keep some bugs out, and them anoying dandelion floatin seed things out of my coco!!!











Heres the rest with the 600w in action!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2011)

i see some blue cheese monsters like the g13 coming soon!!! lol

you still got any of the g13 left pukka? how does she smoke after a cure?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i see some blue cheese monsters like the g13 coming soon!!! lol
> 
> you still got any of the g13 left pukka? how does she smoke after a cure?


Lol i hope so mate!!...................yeah mate got about a jar and half left, smokes real good mate just keeps gettin tastier!!!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 27, 2011)

What up Pukka B? Hey bro those look perfect! I mean dam the color, shape, everything about them looks perfect! Can't wait for the light switch. Hey bro you have a dam clean looking space there also! Looks perfect and clean like an operating room! Way to go bro! Perfect plants, perfect space, that's what it's all about! Let me see if I can't send a plus rep your way. Keep it up bro! Impressive!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 27, 2011)

damn pukka, your plants are always in perfect health, definitely got yourself a pair of green thumbs! I reckon you're gonna beast the G13 this round, Im calling it


----------



## del66666 (Apr 28, 2011)

superb job again........but thats what we expect from you mate.............


----------



## ghb (Apr 28, 2011)

gorgeous plants mate, that coctail you got them on is working wonders


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 28, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> What up Pukka B? Hey bro those look perfect! I mean dam the color, shape, everything about them looks perfect! Can't wait for the light switch. Hey bro you have a dam clean looking space there also! Looks perfect and clean like an operating room! Way to go bro! Perfect plants, perfect space, that's what it's all about! Let me see if I can't send a plus rep your way. Keep it up bro! Impressive!!


Hey buddy, thanks!! i like everything clean and tidy!.....dont no about the operating room tho lol!!



WOWgrow said:


> damn pukka, your plants are always in perfect health, definitely got yourself a pair of green thumbs! I reckon you're gonna beast the G13 this round, Im calling it


Called then bro!!.............i hope so cheers!



del66666 said:


> superb job again........but thats what we expect from you mate.............


Cheers del......dont expect to much might jinx me lol!!



ghb said:


> gorgeous plants mate, that coctail you got them on is working wonders


Thanks mate, yeah they love the canna!!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 28, 2011)

crack a lacking PB bro 

does the light move or is it fixed? if its fixed then prop the girls up on plant pots 2 get them a bit closer to the light bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 28, 2011)

It moves pal got it on some para cord











Ive got it 20" just for there 1st night mate will be lowerin to around 16" tonight and then let them grow upto about 12" then ill start raising it as they grow, cheers for the help bro!!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 28, 2011)

no worries sounds like u got it all under control, nice one


----------



## Budluvin (Apr 29, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi bro, thanks!!!,....... cant wait for the flowerin stage now.............i started waterin everyday after a while cos the pots were gettin abit to lite(lost more then half there weight in water) with the every other day waterin, at 1st when i 1st started doin it i was proberbly waterin a bit early but after a week i was good,.....its always better to water slightly to soon then to late in coco!
> Are your pots feelin realy lite after a day or so?
> Looks like these guys have helped you out on your other Q mate,.....anyway i always get rid of my runoff, you dont want your roots sittin in waste water or you'll get probs!.with these airpots im usin uve got like a void at the bottom of the pot so your roots arnt touchin the water but i still get rid!
> 
> ...


lol sounds good mate, got an even better bargain today tho after the turkey baster prompt, got me a two pice syphone pump at my local DIY store for £1.50, does the trick and i can drain my res fro my hydro grow as well Saaaweeet! 

p.s your hunnies are looking fine as usual mate!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 29, 2011)

*So beautiful thats fkn art its like you can hear the angelic music hrom above like in the movies as the grow gods smile down upon her leaves -can you hear ahhh ah ahhhhhh (to a sweeet tune) *






im not quite knowing how to describe dis shit 
but its good feelin down deep 
when you think enough of a person to offer them sum yo beans to see wat day can d wit it 
when the end results are through the roof it makes you feel good
its hard to describe almost like yo kids dong good in school 
kinda up deah 
arouund dat caliber 

1Luv Stay True​


----------



## ghb (Apr 30, 2011)

i thought this needed bumping. i think this should have been your entry to the 420 comp.









what a beast


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 30, 2011)

Budluvin said:


> lol sounds good mate, got an even better bargain today tho after the turkey baster prompt, got me a two pice syphone pump at my local DIY store for £1.50, does the trick and i can drain my res fro my hydro grow as well Saaaweeet! View attachment 1575608
> 
> p.s your hunnies are looking fine as usual mate!


Cheers bro!!.................cool ive never seen them before i may invest in 1 i thinks!!



Dwezelitsame said:


> *So beautiful thats fkn art its like you can hear the angelic music hrom above like in the movies as the grow gods smile down upon her leaves -can you hear ahhh ah ahhhhhh (to a sweeet tune) *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 1 brudda! lol...............I always like your posts, there always cool and make me smile cheers man!!



ghb said:


> i thought this needed bumping. i think this should have been your entry to the 420 comp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put a few up mate but i think they just chose the 1st pic of a bud, still nice but not the best out of the bunch, the 1 above is 1 of my faves also...........i think Don's pissed it, might have put up a bit of a fight with a better pic lol......wish i chucked the pint of bud pic up also into the other comp oh well!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 2, 2011)

Hey people gunna start droppin my light hours tonight, so when the light comes on at normal time it will only be on for 16/8 tonight, 14/10 tomorow and 12/12 wednesday, dont no why i do this just did it last time lol!..........so they will have had a 6week veg!
Update Wednesday!


----------



## wavey.mofo (May 2, 2011)

how often do you water? and what sort of mix is in your pot?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 2, 2011)

Hi mate im waterin every other day at the min, will be everyday soon...........ive got just canna coco pro in my pots!


----------



## del66666 (May 2, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi mate im waterin every other day at the min, will be everyday soon...........ive got just canna coco pro in my pots!


you water every day through flowering then mate......?


----------



## WOWgrow (May 2, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I put a few up mate but i think they just chose the 1st pic of a bud, still nice but not the best out of the bunch, the 1 above is 1 of my faves also...........i think Don's pissed it, might have put up a bit of a fight with a better pic lol......wish i chucked the pint of bud pic up also into the other comp oh well!


What competition do you speak of pukka? fancy lookin at some porn lol


----------



## wavey.mofo (May 2, 2011)

oh alright. Why dont you just stick to watering every other day rather than everyday?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

Coz they will need it. Its in coco


----------



## WOWgrow (May 2, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> oh alright. Why dont you just stick to watering every other day rather than everyday?


That's like saying why not give them the full Litre of nutes they will need through the grow at once. The plant has specific needs, and they change all the time.


----------



## wavey.mofo (May 2, 2011)

ohhhhh i see lol my bad. Do you just stick your fingers into the coco and see whether its dry like soil?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you water every day through flowering then mate......?


I start everyday del when there ready mate witch was 2nd week 12/12 about last run, at the moment there just startin to lose a little bit to much weight in water(lost more then half there weight in water) so im thinkin a week or so and these will be ready, everyday might be waterin to soon at 1st(Havent lost half weight)....but its better to over water slightly early in coco then to late as its hydro!



WOWgrow said:


> What competition do you speak of pukka? fancy lookin at some porn lol


Here ya go mate

The 600 - 420 Pic Competition - Best MJ picture. 

The 600 - 420 Pic Competition - best MJ related picture 



wavey.mofo said:


> oh alright. Why dont you just stick to watering every other day rather than everyday?


Cos its hydro mate, so the more you water the better but only when your pots have lost half there weight in water dont over water, some guys use like uses 7L(so lose half weight quicker) pots and late in flower water twice a day and grow some huge buds on little plants



supersillybilly said:


> Coz they will need it. Its in coco


Yeah bro!



WOWgrow said:


> That's like saying why not give them the full Litre of nutes they will need through the grow at once. The plant has specific needs, and they change all the time.


Yeah thats right im thinkin with these 10L air pots mate they start takin everyday quicker then in the 11L i used last time cos of how many roots you end up with!!


----------



## ghb (May 2, 2011)

yeah i don't think it's possible to over water in coco, the fibres hold on to every drop so well but there is always a lot of air in the mix, add perlite and it's even more aerated


----------



## WOWgrow (May 2, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> IYeah thats right im thinkin with these 10L air pots mate they start takin everyday quicker then in the 11L i used last time cos of how many roots you end up with!!


cheers for the links bro. Yeh you're right about the air pots, it makes perfect sense if you think about it, more roots to soak it up and more exhausts for the vapour to evaporate out of. My easyryder is drinking it up so fast now as well, only 25 days in and she needs watering every other day.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 2, 2011)

ghb said:


> yeah i don't think it's possible to over water in coco, the fibres hold on to every drop so well but there is always a lot of air in the mix, add perlite and it's even more aerated


I dont mix anything with the coco pro its got a real good air ratio thingy allready lol



WOWgrow said:


> cheers for the links bro. Yeh you're right about the air pots, it makes perfect sense if you think about it, more roots to soak it up and more exhausts for the vapour to evaporate out of. My easyryder is drinking it up so fast now as well, only 25 days in and she needs watering every other day.


And your in the 15L arnt you mate?.....i think you'l be everyday after a while with these pots!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

My plants r drinking 30l's a day and its going to get worse. Twice a day soon. Turning into a fucking chore.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> My plants r drinking 30l's a day and its going to get worse. Twice a day soon. Turning into a fucking chore.lol


Shit billy you are gunna grow some trees mate!!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

Pukka m8, i need to hope they r no trouble with the plants at the back coz there is no way i can get to them.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Pukka m8, i need to hope they r no trouble with the plants at the back coz there is no way i can get to them.lol


Only thing init mate, you could do with 2 doors!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 2, 2011)

Yeh their 15L, gonna have to purchase some more nutes soon as well, gonna get through the rest of these in no time. Lights have been on for 2 hours billy, get some frickin pics up so we can see this forest lol!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

Wow ive taken the pics but canny post pics with this fone. My laptop is in work


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

Mmmmmmm. Never thought of making another entrance. Could get them zippy things. Great idea pukka if it comes to that


----------



## TheLastWood (May 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Mmmmmmm. Never thought of making another entrance. Could get them zippy things. Great idea pukka if it comes to that


Those tarp zipper things work great man I used one for a long time . It will work good as long as you have another entrance becayse bringing some things in through the tarp zip door can be hard or impossible when it comes to big reservoirs and things like that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2011)

Hi Pukka!
I didnt realize you were growing another beauty.
I was really blown away by the last amazingly beast you grew. hahah that plant was so fuckin rockin!!!!!
ha..this is cool... im really excited to see you grow. 
so Im now looking forward to following the rest of your journal and watching your talents take this girl into another gorgeous huge monster! 
im totally stoked to be here. 
Peace dude
amber


----------



## las fingerez (May 4, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I dont mix anything with the coco pro its got a real good air ratio thingy allready lol
> 
> 
> 
> And your in the 15L arnt you mate?.....i think you'l be everyday after a while with these pots!!!


perlite is cracking in the coco just aint got it. its 7 quid for 2L in homebase but 10 quid for 80L in the grow shop but i dont want 80 fucking L lol

i use a wick in the bottom of my pots (an old sock in strips suck in underneath the yellow tray then feed from the bottom in trays just dumped a 14L bucket in the flowering tent for the next few days (4x airpots) lol they sure do drink up the fluids esp with the coco


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 4, 2011)

Hi every1, the girls are gettin there first taste of 12/12 tonight, they got 14/10 last night and 16/8 monday.........Everythings goin great growth gone crazy since i brought the 600w in and there still healthy and standin up for me lol!........defo think ive got 2 different phenos as the 1 in the back has wider and shorter leafs and is a little darker, so we'l see!
Lookin foward to the rest of the grow likem mad now cant wait for the buds lol!!
Im runnin

Cal-max 2ml/4L
Rhiztonic 4ml/4L
A&B 12ml/4L
Cannazym 6ml/4L every 3rd feed
Topmax 4ml/4L startin next feed

There both 16" tall and on there 14th set of nodes

And are drinkin 3L every other day gone up from 2 last week, there gettin thirsty real quick!

pH 6.6...... pH'd down to 5.8

Heres some pics from sunday











And the rest from tonight


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 4, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Pukka!
> I didnt realize you were growing another beauty.
> I was really blown away by the last amazingly beast you grew. hahah that plant was so fuckin rockin!!!!!
> ha..this is cool... im really excited to see you grow.
> ...


Hey Amber and thanks!..........im growin 2 beasts this time! lol.........Glad your here, stay tuned lol!



las fingerez said:


> perlite is cracking in the coco just aint got it. its 7 quid for 2L in homebase but 10 quid for 80L in the grow shop but i dont want 80 fucking L lol
> 
> i use a wick in the bottom of my pots (an old sock in strips suck in underneath the yellow tray then feed from the bottom in trays just dumped a 14L bucket in the flowering tent for the next few days (4x airpots) lol they sure do drink up the fluids esp with the coco


Sound good mate! does it have to be a smelly sock?? lol.........Yeah ive herd before that perlites wicked, might try some day cheers!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 4, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> perlite is cracking in the coco just aint got it. its 7 quid for 2L in homebase but 10 quid for 80L in the grow shop but i dont want 80 fucking L lol
> 
> i use a wick in the bottom of my pots (an old sock in strips suck in underneath the yellow tray then feed from the bottom in trays just dumped a 14L bucket in the flowering tent for the next few days (4x airpots) lol they sure do drink up the fluids esp with the coco


I made the mistake of getting my perlite from a garden centre. What a rip! Wish I had a hydro shop round my area. 

What is top max pukka? I just googled it but couldn't figure it out if it was a PK booster or what? Im saying it now mate, this one on the right is gonna rival fuzzy! The 600W has really made them take off hasn't it, I can't believe it!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 4, 2011)

its such a pleasure to watch yo work bro dis is my favorite dis go round im a artist sorry 








anyway

for your eyegasmic pleasurs 

my medical seeds sour diesl 11 to 12 term this saturday 6 weeks the trichs should see the plant 


1Luv Stay True​


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I made the mistake of getting my perlite from a garden centre. What a rip! Wish I had a hydro shop round my area.
> 
> What is top max pukka? I just googled it but couldn't figure it out if it was a PK booster or what? Im saying it now mate, this one on the right is gonna rival fuzzy! The 600W has really made them take off hasn't it, I can't believe it!


Hey WOW, theres a few grow shops in mine so im cool, have you tried the tinernet??.......................Fuzzy i miss her so!! lol, cheers mate i hope they both do lol!
The Topmax is like the canna boost, budxl....same sort of thing mate heres some info

BioBizz
TopMax is a 100% vegetable based organic bloom stimulator that encourages rapid cell division during flowering and increases the production of transport sugars in the fruit or flowers, resulting in a larger blossoms and fruits with enhanced flavours, oils and aromas. 

Its 1 of the 10L bottles i got out of the skip mate....Happy Days!!!!, so guess i might aswell use it, ive sold the other 5 for a ton to my mate, just hope its good stuff, was gunna get the boost again witch is pricey so saved me a few bob, its worth like £80



Dwezelitsame said:


> its such a pleasure to watch yo work bro dis is my favorite dis go round im a artist sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro like wise!!!!..............thats 1 tasty lookin bud shot bro its got my mouth waterin!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 6, 2011)

me thanks- i figured you would appreciate my work as i appreciate yours cause its all just-

one Luv

we just doin da work of jah -spreadin the luv -aey

1Luv Stay True


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> me thanks- i figured you would appreciate my work as i appreciate yours cause its all just-
> 
> one Luv
> 
> ...


Hey dweze mate,...ive allready replied to this post and now it seems to have gone, i havent deleited it so god knows!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2011)

Hey people heres a pic from saturday, i started usin the topmax sunday, everthings still goin well there gettin huge!!


----------



## del66666 (May 9, 2011)

*Smoked your last lot yet?.........did i tell you your plants are fOOking lovely.*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2011)

Lol cheers del boy!!...........ive got just over half a jar mate, was hopin to save a jar and start on the BC....not gunna happen!!


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2011)

great stuff bro they have exploded since the re-pot


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 9, 2011)

lokin good bro very healthy -color, structure and fullness

nice work


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 10, 2011)

Hells Yeah Pukka! Looking good bro!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey people heres a pic from saturday, i started usin the topmax sunday, everthings still goin well there gettin huge!!


Hey PUKKa, 
whats cookin? 
your plant looks beautiful and lucious. I am really interested in TOPMAX, and was pleasantly surprise to see you have decided to use it. Im interested in seeing the results.
I thought that story you told a while back in your journal about finding all the grow supplies was amazing! what luck. I love when shit like that happens.. your set up is really top notch and your photos are really beautiful and informative. 
Peace
Amber


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

subbed and late! real healthy lookin girls man!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

couple of hot chicks there pukka ma man.


----------



## mantiszn (May 10, 2011)

i hate pukka... purely because all his shit is so perfect...

the bastard


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i hate pukka... purely because all his shit is so perfect...
> 
> the bastard


me too mate, mr bloody perfection.......gets on my bloody nerves...whos he think he is coming in here and growing really nice bud, showing us all up, cheeky young upstart


----------



## ghb (May 10, 2011)

what is your ballast sitting on in the avvy del? looks heat proof to me, better than the 3x2 cls i have mine sitting on.......................................................


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> great stuff bro they have exploded since the re-pot


Nice 1 bro!!........im lovin the Airpots!!



Dwezelitsame said:


> lokin good bro very healthy -color, structure and fullness
> 
> nice work


Thanks bro, dont no if you can notice on the pics but the smaller 1 at the back is a darker green, im really sure i got 2 different phenos thing is i dont no with will be best yet lol!



ChroniCDooM said:


> Hells Yeah Pukka! Looking good bro!


What up Chronics cheers matey!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey PUKKa,
> whats cookin?
> your plant looks beautiful and lucious. I am really interested in TOPMAX, and was pleasantly surprise to see you have decided to use it. Im interested in seeing the results.
> I thought that story you told a while back in your journal about finding all the grow supplies was amazing! what luck. I love when shit like that happens.. your set up is really top notch and your photos are really beautiful and informative.
> ...


Thanks a lot Amber........im not that lucky so made a change lol,..........ive been readin up on the topmax too hope its bad ass!!! lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> subbed and late! real healthy lookin girls man!


Welcome Don mate good to have ya!! cheers!



supersillybilly said:


> couple of hot chicks there pukka ma man.


There gettin hotter by the day bro!!



mantiszn said:


> i hate pukka... purely because all his shit is so perfect...
> 
> the bastard


Lol...........im always sayin im a bit of a perfectionist, dont hate me for it please!! 



del66666 said:


> me too mate, mr bloody perfection.......gets on my bloody nerves...whos he think he is coming in here and growing really nice bud, showing us all up, cheeky young upstart


I dont no wever to take that as a complament or what lol!!!................del if it wernt for riu i'd be useless, i did alot of readin up while i was settin the room up!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 11, 2011)

Bloody Pukka, nice guy and perfectionist. No doubt hes packing some trouser heat. lol


----------



## Budluvin (May 11, 2011)

Hey mate your girls are looking dam fine, amazing growth in such a short time... its fucking Ace. Just updated my journal mate, hop over if you get the chance... my girls are really coming along now... would be good to see what you think about there development.. cheers mate.


----------



## las fingerez (May 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Bloody Pukka, nice guy and perfectionist. No doubt hes packing some trouser heat. lol


yeah i bet the human ladies love him as well. i'm not jelous honest  hahaha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Bloody Pukka, nice guy and perfectionist. No doubt hes packing some trouser heat. lol


Lol........ive never had any complaints billy boy!! 



Budluvin said:


> Hey mate your girls are looking dam fine, amazing growth in such a short time... its fucking Ace. Just updated my journal mate, hop over if you get the chance... my girls are really coming along now... would be good to see what you think about there development.. cheers mate.


Thanks mate, ill drop in later!



las fingerez said:


> yeah i bet the human ladies love him as well. i'm not jelous honest  hahaha


I used to be abit of a ladies man!!!!!, retired now tho bro  lol..........funny when im out with the mrs and theres several birds ive nailed in the same boozer lol........she knows what i was like tho, we was friends for years before we got together!


Update later tonight people!!!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 11, 2011)

now then pukka, how goes it mate? not looking forward to your update, mainly cause I go in my tent, feel pretty good about myself, come here and my johnson shrivels up! no but I am really looking forward to it, as always


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2011)

this is some funnny shit i just read.. hahah.. all you guys are hysterical! especially that last comment wowgizzle..hahahah


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> now then pukka, how goes it mate? not looking forward to your update, mainly cause I go in my tent, feel pretty good about myself, come here and my johnson shrivels up! no but I am really looking forward to it, as always


Lmao!!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> this is some funnny shit i just read.. hahah.. all you guys are hysterical! especially that last comment wowgizzle..hahahah


  


Sorry people my update will be tomorow now  .......... i didnt get to take any pics tonight had to rush there feed as we had guest at our house!.................stay tuned lol!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 12, 2011)

we need our fix of pics

1Luv


----------



## las fingerez (May 12, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> we need our fix of pics
> 
> 1Luv


"get ur pics out for the lads"


----------



## WOWgrow (May 12, 2011)

GETTTT YOURRR PICS OUT FOR THE LADSSSS. reckon we can get a chant going here ...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 12, 2011)

wow reckon -first i heard that in a while -was standard in North Carolina


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 12, 2011)

Heres my post but i cant get the pics up its doin my head in!!! will try tomoz, im postin it so i dont have to write it again!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> stealth check passed!





Dwezelitsame said:


> we need our fix of pics
> 
> 1Luv





las fingerez said:


> "get ur pics out for the lads"





WOWgrow said:


> GETTTT YOURRR PICS OUT FOR THE LADSSSS. reckon we can get a chant going here ...





sambo020482 said:


> gett ya.....





WOWgrow said:


> cheesseess outt ....


For the lads!!!!!!!!!...Hahaaaaaa...............sorry people, had some friends at my place last night so no picys so took them earlier about 9 then my software for my phones fucked up so had to get rid and download again, its took the piss!...so heres my update......better late then never!!

So everythings goin great got pistals sproutin all over the place and both are growin real quick,....... the 1 at the backs a little shorter around 5" so ive propped her up, also ive started doin a little trimmin for some better light spread low down...........ive changed to waterin everyday they was takin 3.5L each every other now its 2L everyday, they startin to stink aswell!! ......cant wate for them buds now!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Im runnin
Cal-max 2ml/4L
Rhitonic 2ml/4L
A&B 12ml/4L
Topmax 4ml/4L

pH 6.6 pH'd down to 5.8

The 1 at the front is 25" and the 1 at the back 20", there fillin the room up nice now!!
Thinkin about gettin some nettin cos some of the colas are growin out kinda sideways i think when they start fattenin up they'll need somethin so better do it now, wheres good for it las?? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2011)




----------



## ghb (May 13, 2011)

give him a break he's a cripple now don't you know


----------



## las fingerez (May 13, 2011)

shit pukka dude hope ur finger heals up quick mate but dont let that be an excuse for no pictures u've got to feed ur awaiting crowd lol 

just messing bro hope ur good?

Las


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2011)

ghb said:


> give him a break he's a cripple now don't you know


my bad i posted afore id seen his post in the uk thread. sounds pretty bad man.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 13, 2011)

So everythings goin great got pistals sproutin all over the place and both are growin real quick,....... the 1 at the backs a little shorter around 5" so ive propped her up, also ive started doin a little trimmin for some better light spread low down...........ive changed to waterin everyday they was takin 3.5L each every other now its 2L everyday, they startin to stink aswell!! ......cant wate for them buds now!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Im runnin
Cal-max 2ml/4L
Rhitonic 2ml/4L
A&B 12ml/4L
Topmax 4ml/4L

pH 6.6 pH'd down to 5.8

The 1 at the front is 25" and the 1 at the back 20", there fillin the room up nice now!!
Thinkin about gettin some nettin cos some of the colas are growin out kinda sideways i think when they start fattenin up they'll need somethin so better do it now, wheres good for it las?? lol























































































right finally here they are, had some right grief tryin to get these up theres still a few missing but ive had enough tryin for today. also got some pics of my finger lol, will post soon!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>


lol..........i was tryin my best dude!!!



ghb said:


> give him a break he's a cripple now don't you know


..........er.....thanks lol!!!



las fingerez said:


> shit pukka dude hope ur finger heals up quick mate but dont let that be an excuse for no pictures u've got to feed ur awaiting crowd lol
> 
> just messing bro hope ur good?
> 
> Las


Im good cheers mate!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> my bad i posted afore id seen his post in the uk thread. sounds pretty bad man.


Im ok Don mate just a scratch lol...........wate till you see the pics.......cover your eyes if your squemish


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> So everythings goin great got pistals sproutin all over the place and both are growin real quick,....... the 1 at the backs a little shorter around 5" so ive propped her up, also ive started doin a little trimmin for some better light spread low down...........ive changed to waterin everyday they was takin 3.5L each every other now its 2L everyday, they startin to stink aswell!! ......cant wate for them buds now!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im runnin
> Cal-max 2ml/4L
> ...


bump forf the max pagers! not shabby for a fella with a gammy mit!

glad your reet lad. sounded fuckiin spicey when you were talkin bout into the bone. lookin healthy as fook in there .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful photos PUkka. your girls look like super models. are they going to go get their nails and hair done this weekend?lol


----------



## mantiszn (May 13, 2011)

he's already had his done...




PUKKA BUD said:


> Heres the pics of my fucked finger lads, this is after it had been cleaned and closed up it was all open and you could see the bone ouch!!!!!..........gotta go to the hand surgeons tomoz they just bandaged it for now!
> 
> View attachment 1598019View attachment 1598020View attachment 1598021View attachment 1598022


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> he's already had his done...


OWE!!!!!! thats SICK! 
hope your healing up quickly PUKKA! wow, 
I cut my finger too this week with my new Bear Grylls knive, thankfully it wasnt as bad as yours and its almost healed! 
I hope you have a speedy recovery too!


----------



## las fingerez (May 13, 2011)

looking sweet pukka bro, well not the finger hope it heals soon bro


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 13, 2011)

nice work bro , respect
they runin out of realestate 
looking exceptional 

but why you have to play wit us like dat 
a fukn finger dat aint no cripple 
cmon manup 

1Luv Stay True


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bump forf the max pagers! not shabby for a fella with a gammy mit!
> 
> glad your reet lad. sounded fuckiin spicey when you were talkin bout into the bone. lookin healthy as fook in there .


Cheers Donny boy, its took a nibble of the end of my bone lol



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Beautiful photos PUkka. your girls look like super models. are they going to go get their nails and hair done this weekend?lol


Thanks Amber i do love my girls lol!!!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> OWE!!!!!! thats SICK!
> hope your healing up quickly PUKKA! wow,
> I cut my finger too this week with my new Bear Grylls knive, thankfully it wasnt as bad as yours and its almost healed!
> I hope you have a speedy recovery too!


lol bear grills what a guy lol.............yeah i heal quick cheers mate!



las fingerez said:


> looking sweet pukka bro, well not the finger hope it heals soon bro


Nice 1 las matey!!............be all good in a few days.....i hope!!!



Dwezelitsame said:


> nice work bro , respect
> they runin out of realestate
> looking exceptional
> 
> ...



Hey dweze it was my comp that was playin up thats why the picys was late not cos of my finger lol................hasnt slowed me down at all!!!!!!
Cheers bro!!!


Heres the missin pics i couldnt get up yesterday!!



















And 1 of my finger lol!!







Did look a lot worse this is after they cleaned it and closed it up, you could see the bone, witch is chipped on the end and ive lost some tissue, so im off to the hand sergeons now!
Have a good weekend people!!!!


----------



## del66666 (May 14, 2011)

ouuuuuuccccchhh......but monster plants mate, duno how you make em grow so well...im not jealous though...i aint i tell you ....im not fuckin jealous.....IM NOT....................ok maybe just a little


----------



## del66666 (May 14, 2011)

that pic is making me fell lemon squeezy


----------



## TheLastWood (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful ladies you got there pukka, doin a great job! 

And bummer about your finger, that's pretty good there, I been in and around construction my whole life cuz of my dad (and they don't piss test) so I've hurt my hands quite a few times. Once shot a nail through my pointer finger. Whenever someone shoots or smashes there finger we would always say "when u go home stick it in cider"

Hope the heaking powers of the herb lead you to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Honkeycorn (May 14, 2011)

So, what is your secret for keeping those nodes so damn close to each other?

Please do tell...

View attachment 1599095


----------



## mantiszn (May 14, 2011)

genetics....?



Honkeycorn said:


> So, what is your secret for keeping those nodes so damn close to each other?
> 
> Please do tell...
> 
> View attachment 1599095


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 14, 2011)

i was kiddin wit te finger stuff 
comon get dat pic outa here illllll

i hope hand gets straitend out how did that happen -power tool ?

i like he way you controll yo plnts growth so light can do its best job the canopys of all your plants always perfect and its you prunnin and trming


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Beautiful ladies you got there pukka, doin a great job!
> 
> And bummer about your finger, that's pretty good there, I been in and around construction my whole life cuz of my dad (and they don't piss test) so I've hurt my hands quite a few times. Once shot a nail through my pointer finger. Whenever someone shoots or smashes there finger we would always say "when u go home stick it in cider"
> 
> Hope the heaking powers of the herb lead you to a speedy recovery.


Hi mate cheers!!.....cider ey?!? bet that stings lol.......im always injurin my self at work, it wont be the last it comes with the job i suppose, ive had a few bad shocks also i had a dead arm for a week 1 time lol!!!!



del66666 said:


> ouuuuuuccccchhh......but monster plants mate, duno how you make em grow so well...im not jealous though...i aint i tell you ....im not fuckin jealous.....IM NOT....................ok maybe just a little


[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]In jealousy there is more self-love than love...........................del dont ask mate lol!!![/FONT]



del66666 said:


> that pic is making me fell lemon squeezy


My girls the same mate she was nearly sick when she seen it!!!



Honkeycorn said:


> So, what is your secret for keeping those nodes so damn close to each other?
> 
> Please do tell...
> 
> View attachment 1599095


Hi Honkeycorn and welcome.....I think its the blue cfls i use in veg mate(2x45w p/p) if you keep them like 3" from tops you can near enough stop them growin upwards, just raise every 3 days or so also i use a dual spec bulb in my 600W hps so i think that helps aswell!!



mantiszn said:


> genetics....?


Yeah could be that also mate!!



Dwezelitsame said:


> i was kiddin wit te finger stuff
> comon get dat pic outa here illllll
> 
> i hope hand gets straitend out how did that happen -power tool ?
> ...



Lol yeah i thought that bro!!.............yeah big drill with a joist cuttin bit in!....hert like shit once i got to docs, but no pain when i 1st did it must have been the adrenaline!
Thanks mate it worked well on the g13 so gunna try this round to!


----------



## HotPhyre (May 14, 2011)

Dude narley cut, but the plants look awesome, same exact structure I got with my blue cheese. Looks like you have a couple winners there!! Those look like there going to be huge also, dam man I wish I could veg that long. I have 1 bc that is about 2 weeks out from harvest but it's a clone with zero veg. In a 1 gal. So pretty small plant but structure just like it's mom. I totally suggest cloning these cunts out. There amazing have heard nothing but amazing results from friends.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 14, 2011)

Nice little paper cut u got there Pukka. Lol. Dam that looks nasty. But your girls don't they look killa bro. Hope that finger heals up quick for you.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 14, 2011)

What up Pukka? Hey I was curious as to what you did for the final 2-3 weeks of tour last run. When did you stop feeding? How long did you flush for? Is a one week flush good enough in coco. I remember you were using something called succanut? Lol hope I didn't destroy the spelling. Thanks for any info you can give me bro. Well gotta get back to work today is my Friday. Hope your weekend is good over there in England!


----------



## TheLastWood (May 14, 2011)

Stick it in cider

Stick it inside her 

Lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 14, 2011)

Hows the finger m8. Pllants looking great


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 14, 2011)

he uses 40w of cfl per plant @ 3 inches away from tops -did i get that right- i asked the same thing a while back 

1Luv


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 15, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Dude narley cut, but the plants look awesome, same exact structure I got with my blue cheese. Looks like you have a couple winners there!! Those look like there going to be huge also, dam man I wish I could veg that long. I have 1 bc that is about 2 weeks out from harvest but it's a clone with zero veg. In a 1 gal. So pretty small plant but structure just like it's mom. I totally suggest cloning these cunts out. There amazing have heard nothing but amazing results from friends.


Hi there HP, cheers mate!....yeah iven been keepin a eye on your blue cheese man good work!!............im thinkin ive got 2 phenos, the 1 at the back is shorter with thicker leafs and a darker green and the side colas are growin upwards if you no what i mean!! and the 1 in the front the colas are kinda growin outwards 1st then up lol.......its more strechty, pailer and more viny lookin
You got any idea from that, witch is the best pheno??..........think im gunna wate and see, and try a reveg on the best 1!!!



ChroniCDooM said:


> Nice little paper cut u got there Pukka. Lol. Dam that looks nasty. But your girls don't they look killa bro. Hope that finger heals up quick for you.


Hey bro cheers the fingers good, and so are my plants!!



ChroniCDooM said:


> What up Pukka? Hey I was curious as to what you did for the final 2-3 weeks of tour last run. When did you stop feeding? How long did you flush for? Is a one week flush good enough in coco. I remember you were using something called succanut? Lol hope I didn't destroy the spelling. Thanks for any info you can give me bro. Well gotta get back to work today is my Friday. Hope your weekend is good over there in England!


I was plannin a week flush mate but i started it abit late so ended up choppin after 5days......i wasnt worried as i read jberry sayin you can get away with a 4 day flush in coco as its hydro and is easy to flush................Heres a link to a thread on the Sucant mate thats the American name for it, its called Muscovado Sugar here in the UK

Sucanat, Soo-ka-nat 

I started usin it before the flush when my canna boost ran out at 1tbs/4L, then i started with 2tbs/4L durin the flush.......hope this helps mate good luck!!
p.s you get it from the baking section at most supermarkets!



TheLastWood said:


> Stick it in cider
> 
> Stick it inside her
> 
> Lol


Lol.....i like it mate!!!!!!!



supersillybilly said:


> Hows the finger m8. Pllants looking great


Cheers mate......Its sound billy boy went to hand surgeons saturday but all they did was give it a good wash out and rap it properly, gotta go monday and have a operation, somethin to do with my nail theyve gotta sort it or other wise it wont grow back right,.......... so ethier way im gunna have a freakin lookin finger!!! lol



Dwezelitsame said:


> he uses 40w of cfl per plant @ 3 inches away from tops -did i get that right- i asked the same thing a while back
> 
> 1Luv


I use 2x 45w blue cfls per plant bro so 90w each they get! they work wicked for £10 each of ebay lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 15, 2011)

Finger looks nasty as shit pukka, ya wanna get that sent into nuts! Nice little bit of pocket money haha. Plants look ridiculous as always pukka, really healthy and they really do look like squat fuzzies, you're smashing it!


----------



## Budluvin (May 15, 2011)

Hey Pukka, your girls are looking good as always my friend,deffinatly dialed in to a fine art now... nice. I meant to ask you how you finished off with your girls in coco. Did you leave them in the dark for the last two or three days>? i know you flushed with water for the last 4 days but did you do anything else? i heard keeping them in darkness helps the buds swell and the chlorophyll break down? whats your thoughts?....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 15, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Finger looks nasty as shit pukka, ya wanna get that sent into nuts! Nice little bit of pocket money haha. Plants look ridiculous as always pukka, really healthy and they really do look like squat fuzzies, you're smashing it!


Every 1s said that mate!! lol do you think its gory enough??.............thanks bro, they remind me too of fuzzy.....ah bless!! lol



Budluvin said:


> Hey Pukka, your girls are looking good as always my friend,deffinatly dialed in to a fine art now... nice. I meant to ask you how you finished off with your girls in coco. Did you leave them in the dark for the last two or three days>? i know you flushed with water for the last 4 days but did you do anything else? i heard keeping them in darkness helps the buds swell and the chlorophyll break down? whats your thoughts?....


Hi mate and thanks......... i was thinkin about doin it but i kinda got my timing wrong on my flush and she ended up finishin quicker then i thought so i didnt bother, maybe this run ill give it ago!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 15, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Every 1s said that mate!! lol do you think its gory enough??.............thanks bro, they remind me too of fuzzy.....ah bless!! lol


Definitely mate, its worth a try anyway isnt it. Not gonna cost you much to send them a pic haha, could reward you nicely an all. they're just a bit shorter, gonna be even better this round. Excited for ya man.


----------



## lilindian (May 15, 2011)

Need i say it yet again those plants look spot on perfect, well played! Gona have to go through this thread properly when i got time to see how uve got to where ur at. If my blue cheese gets anywhere near ur size i'm pretty screwed really, definitely subb'd to see how these turn out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

tight nodes on that beast man, going to finish a nice xmas tree shape and size by looks of it haha. lookin good bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 16, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Definitely mate, its worth a try anyway isnt it. Not gonna cost you much to send them a pic haha, could reward you nicely an all. they're just a bit shorter, gonna be even better this round. Excited for ya man.


I grabbed a nuts mag today at hospital mate its a £1000 for the winner but its over the full year and the issue i got the guys arm was open from his bicep to his hand you could see the full bone so dont think i got a chance lol..........im excited to bro......best part of the grow comin up!!



lilindian said:


> Need i say it yet again those plants look spot on perfect, well played! Gona have to go through this thread properly when i got time to see how uve got to where ur at. If my blue cheese gets anywhere near ur size i'm pretty screwed really, definitely subb'd to see how these turn out


Thanks lilindian clad to have you on board mate!!!...............I veged for 6weeks thats why there so big, how long have you??...................check out my 1st run the links in my sign, doin pretty much the same this time mate!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> tight nodes on that beast man, going to finish a nice xmas tree shape and size by looks of it haha. lookin good bro


Sure do hope so Don, nice 1 mate!


----------



## Truth B Known (May 17, 2011)

nice tread, just read thru it, nice pics, you really care for plants well.. and like everyone is saying YOUR NODES ARE SUPER STACKED!! fuck ya man, sub'd


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 17, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> nice tread, just read thru it, nice pics, you really care for plants well.. and like everyone is saying YOUR NODES ARE SUPER STACKED!! fuck ya man, sub'd


Hi Truth B Known and welcome............thanks mate!!!


----------



## Truth B Known (May 17, 2011)

ya, u def know what's up bro... sorry bout your finger.. i play guitar so i'd be pissed!! eat some superfoods bro!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;35hbgdypq8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35hbgdypq8s[/video]

with a finger like that you got no choice lol

you need to grace that fine garden of yours with some exclusive strains m8.... fingerless or not lolol


----------



## ghb (May 18, 2011)

i have two blue cheese phenos at the minute, one is indica dominant and the other sativa. they are both excellent smoke.

the indica one is harvestable at 7 weeks with fat nugs and the sativa can be harvested at 8 with foxtails and a more viney structure.

i'm sure your would be happy with both, depends on your preference.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 18, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> ya, u def know what's up bro... sorry bout your finger.. i play guitar so i'd be pissed!! eat some superfoods bro!


Thanks my fingers doin ok no pain now mate..............what like a pot noodle??? lol



sambo020482 said:


> [video=youtube;35hbgdypq8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35hbgdypq8s[/video]
> 
> with a finger like that you got no choice lol
> 
> you need to grace that fine garden of yours with some exclusive strains m8.... fingerless or not lolol


HaaaHaaa...............that vids wicked lol........Cheers next run i hope i am mate 



ghb said:


> i have two blue cheese phenos at the minute, one is indica dominant and the other sativa. they are both excellent smoke.
> 
> the indica one is harvestable at 7 weeks with fat nugs and the sativa can be harvested at 8 with foxtails and a more viney structure.
> 
> i'm sure your would be happy with both, depends on your preference.


Hey ghb thanks for that mate.................that would be cool if i get the indica cos im runnin low on the g13 so the sooner the better!!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

View attachment 1606280

4th day into week 3


----------



## TheLastWood (May 18, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey ghb thanks for that mate.................that would be cool if i get the indica cos im runnin low on the g13 so the sooner the better!!!!!



You don't like sativas pukka? 

<3 sativa


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 4th day into week 3


Bloody hell mate they have shot up.............lookin like a jungle in there!!



TheLastWood said:


> You don't like sativas pukka?
> 
> <3 sativa


Yeah i like sativas bro,...ghb was just sayin theres a BC pheno thats more indica witch can finish in 7 weeks so i could chop that and let the over go a week longer........i think i got 2 different phenos..............my supplies runnin out, do want to be buyin it mate!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im fucking well confused. lol
> 
> U know why pukka. lol


Lol..............................errr.........................why??


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

Just at the same time I put the pic up here u replied to the uk pic. Fucked my head up. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 18, 2011)

lol yeah i thought that to mate replied in uk thread then came back here and you'd posted 1 up!!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 18, 2011)

stoners will be stoners haha. after my last sativa blowout im leaning more towards indicas atm. hope youre good pukka and the digit is on the mend!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 18, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> stoners will be stoners haha. after my last sativa blowout im leaning more towards indicas atm. hope youre good pukka and the digit is on the mend!


Im sound thanks bro........hows you??..............i like both so mix it up if i can, just depends what i can get my hands on!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

Hi peeps the girls are doin wicked!!!!! buds are forming every where, startin to get excited lol
There still gettin taller but upwards growth seems to be slowin now. ive been doin a lot some trimmin over the last few days so they arnt lookin as bushy now, just startin to get to where i want to keep them with good light spread from top of the colas to the bottom......also got some of the green nettin stuff that las and don an that use....bit tricky to get on when there bushy as fook but managed it in the end, and now real glad i got some as its a lot easier to bend an tuck leafs out of the way so less trimmin, and also pulled a few of the smaller colas that were growin outwards up into space for more light, + guna help support those buds when they get fat!!
Also ive stopped usin my round trays for my pots, ive put some wood under my large tray so its on a slight tilt so all runoff comes to the front and i can suck it out easier as it was gettin a pain stretchin to the 1 at the back, also had to do it now as it will be impossibe to lift the girls out of there soon!
Im gunna hit them with the PK13/14 in a few days im gunna start low and build up to full strength over a week, then use for at full strength for another week, then ill do a mini flush with 1/4 strength A&B and plenty of cannazym. Then back to normal for a few days then its on to the Overdrive to finish them up!
Also peeps cant believe how strong the smells gettin in there already, the g13 didnt realy start oinkin till week 5 or something 

Right so im runnin

Cal-max 2ml/4L
Rhiztonic 2ml/4L
A&B 12ml/4L
Topmax 8ml/4L

pH 6.6.............. pH'd down to 5.8

There drinkin 2.5L a day now and the big 1 in the front was 30" when measured the other dat so god knows what it is now the other is around 4-5" smaller.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 19, 2011)

I'm 5 days ahead of you bro. Looking real good. Even you bottom leafs are healthy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I'm 5 days ahead of you bro. Looking real good. Even you bottom leafs are healthy


Cool billyboy what pk you hittin them with??.........cheers mate, im buzzin upto now not a unhealthy leaf in sight no spots like my last run


----------



## supersillybilly (May 19, 2011)

Mind my grows aren't an exact science. lol Gave the 2 res 20l each the other night with 70ml bloom, 20 grow, 20 boost. No burnt leaf tip yet. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

lol i ment witch type of pk, i couldnt remember mate.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2011)

lookin fandabbydozy man, little early for pk but not like i havent done it myself! good size trees too!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin fandabbydozy man, little early for pk but not like i havent done it myself! good size trees too!


Cheers bro,........yes i no its a little early, just tryin to sqeeze everythin in as i want to use the pk and overdrive for 2 weeks each = 1 week flush.......im only gunna be usin at a real low rate for abit and build up to full about week 3.5 to week 4.5 i think they should be good, im was also toyin with leavin it another week+ and only use for a week dunno yet!


----------



## RobbieP (May 19, 2011)

i feed mine pk when most the plant is covered in flower and for about 3 - 4 week , i start off low and build it up .. never done me any harm , i just stop using it last 2 weeks of flower before i flush


----------



## Honkeycorn (May 19, 2011)

Those Cheese are looking mighty fine! How r u liking the airpots? Im ordering some in a few days. Look killer and making my own are costing me too much $ and time that the real ones are just as cost effective and less maintinence.

Is this your first cheese grow, Ive never grew or smoked it... but it seems to be the new thing since purp`s LoL.

If you have smoked, whats the tase/hight like? are those sativa dominant hybrids? or 50/50?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i feed mine pk when most the plant is covered in flower and for about 3 - 4 week , i start off low and build it up .. never done me any harm , i just stop using it last 2 weeks of flower before i flush


Hey Robbie welcome mate...........yeah ive been told to use for 1 week 5 weeks from harvest and a few other ways, im just tryin to do the same i did on my last run!



Honkeycorn said:


> Those Cheese are looking mighty fine! How r u liking the airpots? Im ordering some in a few days. Look killer and making my own are costing me too much $ and time that the real ones are just as cost effective and less maintinence.
> 
> Is this your first cheese grow, Ive never grew or smoked it... but it seems to be the new thing since purp`s LoL.
> 
> If you have smoked, whats the tase/hight like? are those sativa dominant hybrids? or 50/50?


Hi mate cheers, lovin the airpots there the dogs!!........better then makin your own cos with the cone shaped holes every root gets directed to a hole and airprunes!!!
Ive smoked barneys blue cheese in the Dam real nice smoke good high taste beautifull also, i dont no about the sativa thing tho mate


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 19, 2011)

Looking great as usual Pukka! Doing some pruning is definitely what I need to start doing in my future grows. Would it be better to trim those leaves while in veg? I thought I read somewhere not to trim while in flower. Does it even matter? Any insight would be appreciated. I have some leaves I wanted to trim for awhile but didn't want to because of flowering. Happy Growing!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im sound thanks bro........hows you??..............i like both so mix it up if i can, just depends what i can get my hands on!


Im good mate, been really stoned the last couple days, a lot of reading but no posting haha. 

the girls look awesome mate, that bud formation is quick for 15 days, real nice! Everytime ive had blue cheese, its the smelliest dope ive ever smelled, that stuff is gonna reek later on lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 20, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> Looking great as usual Pukka! Doing some pruning is definitely what I need to start doing in my future grows. Would it be better to trim those leaves while in veg? I thought I read somewhere not to trim while in flower. Does it even matter? Any insight would be appreciated. I have some leaves I wanted to trim for awhile but didn't want to because of flowering. Happy Growing!


Thanks Chronic!!......a lot of people have said dont trim in flower, alot say its ok and some do it from start to finish, so thought i'd give it a shot, i did on my last run and i worked well so givin it another try!
The way i see it mate is in veg you want as much healthy green leafs coverin the hole area so there gettin as much light as possibble so why trim!?!.... then in the last week of veg once i can see all the side colas growin into there own area kinda thing, then i start bendin and tuckin those big fan leafs out of the way so each cola gets some good light to catch up with the top colas after a while this becomes impossible so i start trimmin a little, just probly a small hand full of each plant every couple of days till im happy with the light spread, i did this all way up to week 3 last time when the plant starts slowin with growth and not chuckin no new leafs out and starts concentratin on the buds i stop.
Also i use a dual spec bulb in my hps so end up with bushy plants lots of leafs so doesnt harm the plant at all,......if you got a strechy plant with not much leafs or really small i wouldnt bother the more healthy leafs the better, but light spread is just important, you got to get the balance right!.....hope this help bro!!



WOWgrow said:


> Im good mate, been really stoned the last couple days, a lot of reading but no posting haha.
> 
> the girls look awesome mate, that bud formation is quick for 15 days, real nice! Everytime ive had blue cheese, its the smelliest dope ive ever smelled, that stuff is gonna reek later on lol.


Aye a bit of stoned research ey!!! cool...lol..............................cheers mate, i was thinkin they was doin well for the time, the g13 was a lot slower with the 10 weeks flower!
The BC i got in the Dam was some real stinky-inky lol bro, ...im hopin mines better tho  !!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (May 20, 2011)

Its always better when you growe it yourself 

When I look at one of my cured buds I can still see the trichs with a naked eye. I never buy weed that's still so frosty by the time it gets to me.


----------



## MsBBB (May 20, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Its always better when you growe it yourself


*I totally agree with that statement! Growing your own personal stash is the best! You know exactly what the plants were and what type of treatment they received while growing, drying and curing. *


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 20, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Its always better when you growe it yourself
> 
> When I look at one of my cured buds I can still see the trichs with a naked eye. I never buy weed that's still so frosty by the time it gets to me.


Yeah i noticed that, hasnt been nocked around as much your own...just plant - jar thats it, my g13 looks gorgeous now bro



MsBBB said:


> *I totally agree with that statement! Growing your own personal stash is the best! You know exactly what the plants were and what type of treatment they received while growing, drying and curing. *


Yeah you sure do, dont ever want to buy weed again mate!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Aye a bit of stoned research ey!!! cool...lol..............................cheers mate, i was thinkin they was doin well for the time, the g13 was a lot slower with the 10 weeks flower!
> The BC i got in the Dam was some real stinky-inky lol bro, ...im hopin mines better tho  !!!!


yeh man, you just find yourself staring at the monitor for hours for occasional bong hits lol. youre gonna have that stinkkyyyy inkyyyyy haha, jelousy is a dish best served red


----------



## TheLastWood (May 20, 2011)

I forgetg what its called, but in amsterdam a lot of the coffee shops vibrate all there buds before they sell them and they collect all the trichs that fall off. That's messed up if you ask me.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 21, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> yeh man, you just find yourself staring at the monitor for hours for occasional bong hits lol. youre gonna have that stinkkyyyy inkyyyyy haha, jelousy is a dish best served red


Lol.......yeh could do with a new bong myself mate, ............................Ooo Wee, put it in the air!! lol



TheLastWood said:


> I forgetg what its called, but in amsterdam a lot of the coffee shops vibrate all there buds before they sell them and they collect all the trichs that fall off. That's messed up if you ask me.


Cheeky foka's arnt they!.......always look before you buy mate!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 23, 2011)

on last page mention trim debate 
unlike many i experiment all the time on what i hear i dont go by what i hear but i will try for myself 

my findings are as such fans are needed for groth not for flower - as matter of fact sum genes drop fans or the die off during flower 
a very debatable subject that i dont want to get into at the moment -
but try for yourself
i dont know if you remember my last grow that was striped down at flower

i nver take leaves around buds and i normally leave the top two fans of each bud site
i never take fans during veg i normally start about 1/3 into flower-after stretch

i think people should experiment mor then listen to others -cause most dont try for self just go by what they heard -or read -not tried and proven facts

we must do whayt is best for us in our situation -not listeb to others unless setup is the same as yaours -lights same -all same situation

top fans remain and and rest removed ---never had a problem


1Luv Stay True


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 23, 2011)

im just a dummy but why dont you guys make yoself a bong like i did 
i used a holland bong vodka bottle and a glass drill bought rest of pieces 
i later made a ice catcher for it 
good luck


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Well done on the bong m8. I would end up in A & E if I attempted that. Pukkas finger would look like a paper cut.lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 23, 2011)

cause your a G dwez, that bong looks real nice, great work. Like billy I would end up a reject from the hills have eyes trying to drill glass lol.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 23, 2011)

Hey that a cool bong, and I'm also experimenting with pruning more. If you pull all the fan leaves below the tops like u did, then you don't end up with little tiny buds. Either way, those little tiny buds make great hash


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 23, 2011)

*SUPER, WOW -*thanks 
*THE -*remove leaves not bud sites my small buds get bigger without sucker leaves -you can see them along the stems -still there-but bigger -i luv hash-an either way buds still come




try for yourself im diff -i believe nutin -i try everything -sumtimes it costs me -but i always learn sumtin -if nutin else, what not to do again





1Luv Stay True


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> cause your a G dwez, that bong looks real nice, great work. Like billy I would end up a reject from the hills have eyes trying to drill glass lol.


The Hills have eyes. lol That not got a real dodgy rape scene


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 25, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> on last page mention trim debate
> unlike many i experiment all the time on what i hear i dont go by what i hear but i will try for myself
> 
> my findings are as such fans are needed for groth not for flower - as matter of fact sum genes drop fans or the die off during flower
> ...


What up dweze!!!,.....yeh we think the same bro, gotta try before you no its fact, the trimmin i did on my last run worked well so gunna be doin it for a while now i thinks, cheers!!



Dwezelitsame said:


> im just a dummy but why dont you guys make yoself a bong like i did
> i used a holland bong vodka bottle and a glass drill bought rest of pieces
> i later made a ice catcher for it
> good luck


Nice bong matey!!..........how much do you think it cost all together???.......cos buyin those big uns are expensive bro so sounds cool if you save a few bob aswell!!!



supersillybilly said:


> Well done on the bong m8. I would end up in A & E if I attempted that. Pukkas finger would look like a paper cut.lol


Lol........dont try it billy!.....with your record mate, you'd prob lose a arm!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 25, 2011)

Update tomorow peeps, things are comin on wicked now got buddage every where lol...............the girls are comin out tonight for a hair cut and a little clean up, probs be last time they do!!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

we've synchronised our trimming pukka, im off to clean up my bush tonight. wanna synchronise periods as well?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> we've synchronised our trimming pukka, im off to clean up my bush tonight. wanna synchronise periods as well?



Lol.....yeh sure mate, anything for you!!!................your scrogs lookin good mate good call!!!....................wait to you see the girls now, there lookin like fuzzys sisters!!!! lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

hahaha lets do it man. needed something drastic to slow her down, shes gonna be like 75% of the tent though lol. They might look like fuzzys sisters but I bet they won't smell like her! cant wait to see em bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hahaha lets do it man. needed something drastic to slow her down, shes gonna be like 75% of the tent though lol. They might look like fuzzys sisters but I bet they won't smell like her! cant wait to see em bro


Is it your 1st try at a scrog then mate??.........i might give it ago on my next run, ill do 1 reg plant at the back and a las mini scrog at the front!
There stinkin already mate!!.........fuzzy didnt start while real late


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

Yeh man, I was thinking about doing a scrog with my SLH last run but she didn't need it really. were they stinking in veg as well? my og is kickin off a righttttt pong lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Yeh man, I was thinking about doing a scrog with my SLH last run but she didn't need it really. were they stinking in veg as well? my og is kickin off a righttttt pong lol.


Yeh mate but a different kind of smell!?! cant describe it, but its gettin that familuar dank smell now lol!!!...............im raitin the topmax upto now, i think lol......there gettin all frosty allready and the buds just look bigger and bigger every time i look!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2011)

hehehe..yeah, sounds delicious, whre are these frosty buds to droolllllll over Pukka? can i see them too? lol...and i wanna synchronize periods too.count me in.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hehehe..yeah, sounds delicious, whre are these frosty buds to droolllllll over Pukka? can i see them too? lol...and i wanna synchronize periods too.count me in.


Hey ambs pics tomoz im afraid lol.....................welcome to the club lol!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 25, 2011)

Eyup people!.....startin week 3 and i'm real happy things are goin good and startin to get interestin lol...been doin a fare bit of trimmin over the last week so the girls are a lot slimmer!
Started with the PK13/14 monday at low rate and stop usin the rhiztonic now.
The buds are formin quick and gettin some nice frost on them!!! lol
Im runnin

Cal-max 2ml/4L
A&B 10ml/4L
Cannazym 8ml/4L every 3rd day, lower a few things when i do.
PK13/14 2ml/4L
Topmax 10ml/4L

pH 6.4 ph'd down to 5.8......and there suppin 3L each a day

Heres a pic of the leafs ive trimmed over the last week



And heres the rest


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

you went to town on the trim job pukka! Cant believe how similar to fuzzy they look lol. 












which is which?! lol, nice work bro.


----------



## HotPhyre (May 25, 2011)

I love the structure of ur ladies bro, exactly like my blue cheese!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2011)

max pagers bump! coming on a treat pukka man


----------



## las fingerez (May 26, 2011)

ay lad, de by gum up in dales with a brew  looking sweet bro


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 26, 2011)

Very nice bro! Makes me wish I'd trimmed my girl like that! Mine are way too bushy and I'll definitely be trimming in the future. 2 weeks left for my girls. Keep up the great growing!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> you went to town on the trim job pukka! Cant believe how similar to fuzzy they look lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers wowzer!!!..........the top pic is the shorter girl at the back mate she has wider leafs, is a darker green, the pistals look more stright and the branches are a different shape also to the front lady!!!
The bottom pic i changed my camera white balance to fluorescent so with the blue cfl you get the bluey lookin pics!!



HotPhyre said:


> I love the structure of ur ladies bro, exactly like my blue cheese!!!


Thanks HP!!........hope they turn out like yours bro!!......still think ive got 2 phenos tho, should see now there in flower!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> max pagers bump! coming on a treat pukka man


Nice 1 Donny boy!!



las fingerez said:


> ay lad, de by gum up in dales with a brew  looking sweet bro


Eyup lad!!! ay da doin?? it would be like dis....ee by gum, up dales wea brew!!! lol cheers!!



ChroniCDooM said:


> Very nice bro! Makes me wish I'd trimmed my girl like that! Mine are way too bushy and I'll definitely be trimming in the future. 2 weeks left for my girls. Keep up the great growing!


Hi bro thanks man, yeh i think if your only doin 1 or 2 plants or if you can get to all of your plants its worth doin even a little!, if your goin for the las mini scrog method on your next run bro you'l have to do some anyways under the screen i thinks lol!!
The end is near for you bro congrats on you wicked grow!!


----------



## las fingerez (May 26, 2011)

yeah thats just how my mate would say it u gotta be close


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

Yours r catching mine pukka m8. 100% look better. Ill get you on my next grow.lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers wowzer!!!..........the top pic is the shorter girl at the back mate she has wider leafs, is a darker green, the pistals look more stright and the branches are a different shape also to the front lady!!!
> The bottom pic i changed my camera white balance to fluorescent so with the blue cfl you get the bluey lookin pics!!


lol, that top pic is of fuzzy man! I got it from your other journal! your own plants have you fooled mate, told you they were identical lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 27, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah thats just how my mate would say it u gotta be close


Lol..........whats he look like lol!!??!!



supersillybilly said:


> Yours r catching mine pukka m8. 100% look better. Ill get you on my next grow.lol


Im comin for ya billy lol.....cheers bro!



WOWgrow said:


> lol, that top pic is of fuzzy man! I got it from your other journal! your own plants have you fooled mate, told you they were identical lol.


Lmao!!!!!!.......................shit you got me bro, must of been more smashed then i thought last night  ......"dey do look same dor dont de dor"(for las)!! lol.....smoked some of the little popcorn buds that i trimmed of last night lol, did the trick but harsh as fuck!!....cunt believe i got a buzz of the 3week shit lol!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

hahahhaha you must be desperate bro! smoking 3 week shit is killer! I remember I did the same on my lemon with some premature stuff and sent my head into another dimension lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 28, 2011)

How the hell did sambo press the like button at 8pm.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 29, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hahahhaha you must be desperate bro! smoking 3 week shit is killer! I remember I did the same on my lemon with some premature stuff and sent my head into another dimension lol


haha not desperate mate, but all the g13 has nearly gone about a 1g left  so its back to buyin it, so ill be smokin some early blue cheese for a while + buyin some lol



supersillybilly said:


> How the hell did sambo press the like button at 8pm.lol


lol......has he been on the butter again mate????


----------



## WOWgrow (May 29, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> lol......has he been on the butter again mate????


hes not "on it again" lol, sambos always on the butter!!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 29, 2011)

ok maybe i had a slice or 2 of cake today, its a sunday after all lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 29, 2011)

showin up nice for 3 weeks bro 
keep doin yo thing 



1Luv Stay True Forever


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> ok maybe i had a slice or 2 of cake today, its a sunday after all lol


seems like every day is a sunday to you mate


----------



## tip top toker (May 30, 2011)

Pukka pukka pukka, just dropping in to say wooooooooo and things like that. DOn't expect much of a follow up on that though, i'm crap at keeping track of threads  All looking rather good though


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hes not "on it again" lol, sambos always on the butter!!


Lol.......bet he's a 20 stone monster with all them cookies and cakes lol



sambo020482 said:


> ok maybe i had a slice or 2 of cake today, its a sunday after all lol


lol........sambo you dont have to lie to us mate its ok, we no youve got a cake addiction but we still love you though!! lol



Dwezelitsame said:


> showin up nice for 3 weeks bro
> keep doin yo thing
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, yeh there comin on quick, nearly double in size since then!!



del66666 said:


> seems like every day is a sunday to you mate


Leave off him del, the guys got problems!!!......lmao!!



tip top toker said:


> Pukka pukka pukka, just dropping in to say wooooooooo and things like that. DOn't expect much of a follow up on that though, i'm crap at keeping track of threads  All looking rather good though


What up ttt, cheers bro and thanks for droppin in!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

i am actually a fat cunt pukka lol 16st! plus keep the insults up and il fucking sit on ya lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

hows that g13 tasteing pukka? 

oh i remember u run out and back to buying off the street either that or smoking 3wk old seed strains, this livers joint is tasteing real nice m8 lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i am actually a fat cunt pukka lol 16st! plus keep the insults up and il fucking sit on ya lol


16st int to bad mate lol, im 14 an half and was 15 for abit but im 6.2ft tall what are you 5ft??!!?? lol



sambo020482 said:


> hows that g13 tasteing pukka?
> 
> oh i remember u run out and back to buying off the street either that or smoking 3wk old seed strains, this livers joint is tasteing real nice m8 lmao


Ya bastard!!!!!! lol......my mouths waterin bro!!............got some nice gear today dont no what it is but its good, 2.6 for a score thou


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

5ft ya cunt lololol

5.9 actaully lolololol right for that im gonna have a pyschosis and liver mix pure and fucking FREE ya yorkshire pud lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

divvent fred lad im 16 stone and 5,10 of sexy man beast.


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

im 1.2 x 1.4 x 1.1 with a 6 inch inline fan


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> 5ft ya cunt lololol
> 
> 5.9 actaully lolololol right for that im gonna have a pyschosis and liver mix pure and fucking FREE ya yorkshire pud lol


Ooooow thats below the belt mate!!!!! lol........thinkin back to my g13 pures i was tokin now!!.....shit i cant wait for this BC to finish up!!..........talkin of puds, ive had some today with my sunday/monday roast lol 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> divvent fred lad im 16 stone and 5,10 of sexy man beast.


You more muscle then flab donny boy??!!?? lol



del66666 said:


> im 1.2 x 1.4 x 1.1 with a 6 inch inline fan


Lol.........bet you smell dank too del mate!!!


----------



## las fingerez (May 30, 2011)

i dont think they make a tent my size. 6ft 4" and as skinny as a garden cane lmao. puff puff pass some quick dry bx2 cheesy surprise. not the best tasting but it gets me wrecked 

off 2 trim the rest down. stick a fork in her shes done lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

nah man i drink too much to be cut. but i carry it well. big frame


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i dont think they make a tent my size. 6ft 4" and as skinny as a garden cane lmao. puff puff pass some quick dry bx2 cheesy surprise. not the best tasting but it gets me wrecked
> 
> off 2 trim the rest down. stick a fork in her shes done lol


Lol bet you got 11 size feet to then las mate???? lol..............does it taste better with a cure bro???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah man i drink too much to be cut. but i carry it well. big frame


Im all muscle mate but just natural, 1 of those lucky fuckers that can eat, drink and do what ever an not put no weight on, was a sporty fucka in my younger days tho, until i became a stoner!! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2011)

Heres a pic from tonight, startin to stink!!!


----------



## las fingerez (May 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol bet you got 11 size feet to then las mate???? lol..............does it taste better with a cure bro???


lol size 10  it probs aint gonna make the cure but i got a couple of buds drying slow in the box so i'll let u know. from the times before i've smoked a bit (a lot lol) of quick dry it gets better the longer u leave it lol. the bx2 x dpq i just pulled down had a kinda purple tinge which was pretty cool, gonna re-veg it for a scrog


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 31, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lol size 10  it probs aint gonna make the cure but i got a couple of buds drying slow in the box so i'll let u know. from the times before i've smoked a bit (a lot lol) of quick dry it gets better the longer u leave it lol. the bx2 x dpq i just pulled down had a kinda purple tinge which was pretty cool, gonna re-veg it for a scrog


10 ey!,..not to bad then mate lol, when you described ya self it was just like my mate but a little smaller he's got size 12's the clown lol.........what the bx2 x dpq stand for bro and did you get any picys???



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Looking boss man!


Cheers Don!!.........buds are startin to link up now mate!!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 31, 2011)

that pure livers n pyscho bloody killed me off yday pukka and it was ur fucking fault lol missus said i came in from smoking it outside bounced off a few walls and went to bed lol fink the bottle of vod prob didnt help too lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 31, 2011)

Lmao sambo!!!! i thought you was just windin me up bro!!..............pures + vodka = bed early mate, you should no that lol!!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 31, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lmao sambo!!!! i thought you was just windin me up bro!!..............pures + vodka = bed early mate, you should no that lol!!


lol wish i had been just winding ya up m8, was spewing aswel this morning lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 31, 2011)

hahaha when will you learn sambo! I hate people like you pukka, got a few mates like that but their all skinny as malaria. 

the girls are lookin fat man! joining up them colas nicely


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

sambo giving me jokes ur crazy enough smoking it pure let alone mixing it with vodka


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 1, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hahaha when will you learn sambo! I hate people like you pukka, got a few mates like that but their all skinny as malaria.
> 
> the girls are lookin fat man! joining up them colas nicely


Dont hate me wow, it aint my fault lol.......cheers bro!!



las fingerez said:


> sambo giving me jokes ur crazy enough smoking it pure let alone mixing it with vodka


Lol, yeh thats exactly what i thought mate.........crazy fooka!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 1, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Dont hate me wow, it aint my fault lol.......cheers bro!!


just jossin man, got love for my mangled digit friend


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks bro lol,...............when i seen it when the nurse 1st took the dressin off i was thinkin shit man thats fucked up, then she said its lookin great i was like what!!!! are you sure???? lol
I was a little stoned too, so kinda shocked me more lolol thought my finger had died!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 1, 2011)

Hahahahahah that made me laugh man


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2011)

can i see a picture of your dead finger next to one of your delicious buds?lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> can i see a picture of your dead finger next to one of your delicious buds?lol


yeah pukka photoshop a pic of the g13 and ya manky digit side by side that would be qaulity m8 lolol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 3, 2011)

Right heres some pics from wednesday, half way there now!!


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 3, 2011)

they starting to pack it on.. frosting up nicely... amazing.


----------



## dmwk1822 (Jun 4, 2011)

hey can anyone help me out i was wondering what the ph of the coco itself should be and how to get it up or down quickly id really appreciate it sorry to fuck up your journal your plants are looking bomb


----------



## dmwk1822 (Jun 4, 2011)

your finger looks fucked up though lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 4, 2011)

looking right on track pukka, I reckon you get your PK booster timing just right which is why your girls shoot out so many pistils. It might just be the strains but they look bomb as fuck man.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 4, 2011)

cracking job mate, didnt realise you were so far along..............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 4, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> they starting to pack it on.. frosting up nicely... amazing.


Thanks bro, there smellin pukka aswell!!!



dmwk1822 said:


> hey can anyone help me out i was wondering what the ph of the coco itself should be and how to get it up or down quickly id really appreciate it sorry to fuck up your journal your plants are looking bomb


Hi mate, drop in and ask Q's any time you want!  ................You dont need to worry to much about the ph of the coco mate if your usin canna its pre-buffed to stay in the right range as long as you ph your feed to the right amount (5.5-6.2canna) your good, if your plants are good then dont worry, how have you checked the ph have you took some coco and stuck it in water method??
If you go on cannas website they tell you how!!



dmwk1822 said:


> your finger looks fucked up though lol


I no mate, manky!!!!!



WOWgrow said:


> looking right on track pukka, I reckon you get your PK booster timing just right which is why your girls shoot out so many pistils. It might just be the strains but they look bomb as fuck man.


Cheers bro, yeh it was a tip off jberry about usin the pk mate i just follow that and use a little early, gives me time to sqeeze in the 2 weeks of overdrive too!!!



del66666 said:


> cracking job mate, didnt realise you were so far along..............


Thanks del, 4weekish to go mate!!!


----------



## blower (Jun 4, 2011)

freaking airpots the soil level always goes down and the bottom spills out soil. go with smart pots my friend..........


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 4, 2011)

Pukka bro, nothin to say but real proffessional. 

Obly 3 threads I still visit on this site n here's one.


----------



## dmwk1822 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the help man um im not using canna but its still super washed and buffed. and ya i took some coco and mixed it with water and it says like 7.0 is that too high????


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 4, 2011)

my shot this is the story 



an get that fkn finger outa here 
if sumbody else want to see dat shit pm da sadistic muthas 
im fukn eatin here 

1Luv


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 5, 2011)

blower said:


> freaking airpots the soil level always goes down and the bottom spills out soil. go with smart pots my friend..........


Hey blower, im likin the air pots mate, ive put a little clay pebbles at the bottom so dont lose much coco......ive herd the smart pots a wicked also, might try 1 day!!



TheLastWood said:


> Pukka bro, nothin to say but real proffessional.
> 
> Obly 3 threads I still visit on this site n here's one.


Cheers pal, nice to know!!



dmwk1822 said:


> Thanks for the help man um im not using canna but its still super washed and buffed. and ya i took some coco and mixed it with water and it says like 7.0 is that too high????


i wouldnt worry to much mate but to be safe ask on here some 1 will help you out

Coco Growers Unite! 



Dwezelitsame said:


> my shot this is the story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha sorry bro didnt no you was squeamish!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 5, 2011)

just jokin i can eat spagetty an watch guts hangin out dont mean nada to me just jkn


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> can i see a picture of your dead finger next to one of your delicious buds?lol


doc, u nasty  hahaha

but pukka the girls aint, good gardening as always bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 6, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> just jokin i can eat spagetty an watch guts hangin out dont mean nada to me just jkn


Lol....im the same bro, i watched them operate on the finger, it looked crazy when they peeled my nail off!!!



las fingerez said:


> doc, u nasty  hahaha
> 
> but pukka the girls aint, good gardening as always bro


Lol, right thats it no more pics of the pinky till its healed!!! show my scare off lol!!
Nice 1 bro!!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 6, 2011)

think im going to get you to grow my next 1s mate, you sure got plenty of budding sites............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2011)

Howdy people, thing are goin good plants are lookin wicked, well in my eyes anyhow lol
I stopped usin the pk13/14 monday and have done a mini flush for a couple of days with plenty of cannazym, will be hittin them with the overdrive tomoz for the 1st time, i also did a little more trimmin for the last time now, more on the girl in the front cos its gettin hard to reach the 1 at the back!....really startin to notice a difference in the 2 plants the buds are totally different the girl in the front has fatter buds spickyer lol leafs but more flat with all white pistals still, where as the 1 at the back buds look more airy and pointy with a lot of pinky orange pistals, but when im touchin the sugar leafs and havin a whiff the front is real fruity where as the 1 at the back has more of a musky smell, so cant wait to see the difference in a few weeks!!!

Im runnin

Cal-max 2ml/4L
A&B 10ml/4L
Cannazym 8ml/4L
Topmax 14ml/4L


----------



## dmwk1822 (Jun 9, 2011)

hey man could you tell me what you do like the first 4 weeks.like i need to know when you add nutes and how many ppm and what the runoff ph and ppm should be. id really appreciate it. i tryied to get some help at the coco growers unite but no one wanted to help a nigga out.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 10, 2011)

lovely update pukka looking real nice m8.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

looking bang tidy pukka man, you getting set to boost them bitches!?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2011)

dmwk1822 said:


> hey man could you tell me what you do like the first 4 weeks.like i need to know when you add nutes and how many ppm and what the runoff ph and ppm should be. id really appreciate it. i tryied to get some help at the coco growers unite but no one wanted to help a nigga out.


Hey dmwk, what nutes are you usin mate??...i use canna mostly, + overdrive and some cal-max, if your usin canna theres a feedin schedule ill drop you the link........as for the ppm's i dont take them mate or ec so cant help you on that but if you read back to the start of this thread i always put the amounts im usin from seed to finish if that helps, and you dont need to worry about your runoff ph or ppm's as long as you ph your nutes to 5.8 or close and get good runoff you should be good mate oh and youve got some good coco also!!

http://www.canna-uk.com/growguide




sambo020482 said:


> lovely update pukka looking real nice m8.


Nice 1 sambo me old china!! 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking bang tidy pukka man, you getting set to boost them bitches!?


Cheers bro, yeh there gettin the overdrive later cant wait to see how they take it!!, im diggin this topmax stuff also gettin some real nice cystal with it!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2011)

pukka awesome gardening once again! beautiful photos...that last shot of your finger with all the maggots in it is really really sick.. lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 11, 2011)

that overdrive is gonna send them off man, they look picture perfect dont they. looks like youll get plenty of trim with all the sugar leaf as well, better get the slow cooker out now  haha. awesome man, just awesome


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> pukka awesome gardening once again! beautiful photos...that last shot of your finger with all the maggots in it is really really sick.. lol


Lol cheers doc.............my fingers healin good now no maggots lol!!



WOWgrow said:


> that overdrive is gonna send them off man, they look picture perfect dont they. looks like youll get plenty of trim with all the sugar leaf as well, better get the slow cooker out now  haha. awesome man, just awesome


Im hopin it does bro!!!........i was thinkin the same to gunna be a lot of decent trim, so some butter is on the cards!!! lol still havent used the g13 trim yet, how long does it last froze?????


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 11, 2011)

my dude very nice work 

plant selection -pruning job for controll over your grow-use of realestate -nice shots -a very advanced gardener sum just grow -RESPECT

my choice


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol cheers doc.............my fingers healin good now no maggots lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> Im hopin it does bro!!!........i was thinkin the same to gunna be a lot of decent trim, so some butter is on the cards!!! lol still havent used the g13 trim yet, how long does it last froze?????


did you freeze it dry or wet? either way i reckon it'll last ages.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> did you freeze it dry or wet? either way i reckon it'll last ages.


if dryd n frozen ya talking yrs m8, and if u got that trim why pay for ne smoke do something with it ya lazy fuck lolol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> my dude very nice work
> 
> plant selection -pruning job for controll over your grow-use of realestate -nice shots -a very advanced gardener sum just grow -RESPECT
> 
> my choice


Hey bro cheers for the kind words!!



WOWgrow said:


> did you freeze it dry or wet? either way i reckon it'll last ages.


I kinda half dried it mate wasnt 100%, i left it in a shoe box for a few days but it was stinkin so i bagged it up an banged it in the freezer! lol



sambo020482 said:


> if dryd n frozen ya talking yrs m8, and if u got that trim why pay for ne smoke do something with it ya lazy fuck lolol


Lol how long does it last half dry mate??.............Im gunna have a stab at the butter very soon lol!!


----------



## lilindian (Jun 12, 2011)

F*ckin hell Pukka those plants look toooo prime! how are your buds so big for only 35 days flowering?! My blue cheese is only like 2 weeks behind yours and are nowhere near as developed...


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 12, 2011)

lilindian said:


> F*ckin hell Pukka those plants look toooo prime! how are your buds so big for only 35 days flowering?! My blue cheese is only like 2 weeks behind yours and are nowhere near as developed...


thats cause pukka is abit pukka init lolol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2011)

lilindian said:


> F*ckin hell Pukka those plants look toooo prime! how are your buds so big for only 35 days flowering?! My blue cheese is only like 2 weeks behind yours and are nowhere near as developed...


Nice 1 bro!!.......dont no why, i thought they was hettin big all ready cos only a 8 week strain!



sambo020482 said:


> thats cause pukka is abit pukka init lolol


Lol....the pukka ting!! lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 12, 2011)

couldnt resist m8 sounded more funny in my drunken mind me thinks lol

ended up ordering unlimted bt broadband for the flat, then once my 11 are down gonna pimp the place out lol


----------



## rhyz (Jun 12, 2011)

nice...
if you dont mind me asking, which soils did you use?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> couldnt resist m8 sounded more funny in my drunken mind me thinks lol
> 
> ended up ordering unlimted bt broadband for the flat, then once my 11 are down gonna pimp the place out lol


Found the phone line then mate? lol.................what you gettin for it?.......new huge telly?



rhyz said:


> nice...
> if you dont mind me asking, which soils did you use?


Hi mate i dont mind at all, i use canna coco......like your avatar man


----------



## sufc8t1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey buddy,
Just checked out your grow and well done so far!.
I only came accross it because I have just got 2 BBBC beans germining at the moment,so was curious as to how good these badboys are.
I have already done the Barneys Blue Cheese,and wasn't impressed,but was told half way through that I should have gone for Big Buddha BC over barneys.Hey ho,,you live and learn lol.
Anyways,,,im just hoping this BC isnt going to let me down.
Im also looking at the Coco route,but have always been a soil man with a few hydro exceptions,So gonna try it out.
Subscribed to this one anyway mate,interested as to how BBBC turns out.


----------



## useless (Jun 13, 2011)

Pukka u have a new fan! last night i searched on google for infomation on canna coco grows and came across ur thread. i was so interested that i have now read all 44 pages! u have some amazing plants coming on hat of to u! 

if i wasnt so interested in ur story i would have dun the smart thing and took notes, but as my name says i am useless and didnt....my bad

i was hoping that u wouldnt mind just writing a step by step guide to how u have got to this point, lighting distances, lights, what nutes and how many times watered etc. if not i will go threw again and have another read. but i am sure others would like to use it. 

well dun


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Jun 13, 2011)

What up Pukka B? Been awhile since I last checked in on your grow. Dam dude! Your girls are hotties! Helluva a job you are doing once again! I gotta thank you bro for all of your advice you have given me since February when I started my first canna and coco grow! Much appreciated bro! I finished up my first canna and coco grows this past weekend. Got it all harvested manicured and hanging in the cabinet for the next week or so. So what you got left, about a month or so to go? Looking forward to seeing your harvest! The way things are looking, you'll probably have a killa harvest again! Nice job bro and keep up the killa growing! I'll be checking in to see some shots and dream and hope I can achieve your results! Later Bro!


----------



## lilindian (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply, but u need to clear ur inbox! Went for dark muscovado nd grandmas molasses, will prob use a combination of the 2. Take a quick look at this if u got a min pls, my BC is misbehaving, never had this problem before, not too sure whats goin on

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/439378-edges-big-fan-leaves-turning.html

Cheers


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 14, 2011)

sufc8t1 said:


> Hey buddy,
> Just checked out your grow and well done so far!.
> I only came accross it because I have just got 2 BBBC beans germining at the moment,so was curious as to how good these badboys are.
> I have already done the Barneys Blue Cheese,and wasn't impressed,but was told half way through that I should have gone for Big Buddha BC over barneys.Hey ho,,you live and learn lol.
> ...


He's a Blade, an he's a Blade na na na na!!!!..........................1st of all nice team mate!!!! ...................Hey and welcome mate glad to have ya on board, ive smoked the barneys bc and was real nice but herd of a few people bb's was better, im really happy with the strain so far, think ive got 2 phenos aswell so gunna be cool seein the difference in smell, taste and strength when they finish up!!...............good luck with the coco mate, the stuffs wicked!!....i'd go with the canna your 1st time the stuffs so easy to use!!



useless said:


> Pukka u have a new fan! last night i searched on google for infomation on canna coco grows and came across ur thread. i was so interested that i have now read all 44 pages! u have some amazing plants coming on hat of to u!
> 
> if i wasnt so interested in ur story i would have dun the smart thing and took notes, but as my name says i am useless and didnt....my bad
> 
> ...


Hi mate glad your a fan lol....good choice on the canna coco, he's a copy and paste from my 1st coco thread i started, the link to its in my sig, give it a read if you like this 1!!

*Id use the canna coco grow guide but loosely mate(its a little high) on your 1st run and when your addin anythin new start 1/4 strength and work up and keep a eye on your plant, you say your gettin a ec meter so should be a little easy to keep track on how much your givin them, but i think watchin and readin your plants is just importent or more!
Canna say use the PK for 7-10 days but you can use longer at lower rate so try to work out when its sweet spot an raise to full strength
The rhiz i used at full strength then slowly lowered till none once the strech had ended then i started usin the cannazym canna say use stright away but its to break down dead roots so wastful to early.
You may need some cal & mag supplement if the water your usin doesnt have enough
I always PH down to 5.8 canna say 5.6-6.2
Try to get good run off when you water like 15-25%, and dont let your roots sit in it, and water when your pots have lost half there weight in water by pickin up and feelin
Feed with nutes ever time as coco's hydro
And dont water with plain water or flush durin the grow as it can mess up the coco's buffers and damage your micro life

I use canna coco A&B, Canna Rhiztonic, Canna Cannazym, canna PK13/14, canna boost + calmax
Heres a link to there feedin schedule

*Grow Guide | CANNA UK 

I use a 600w dual spec hps with air cooled reflector and i have it 10" from plant tops, i feed every other day at 1st in the 10/11L pots and every day once there big, but like i said above with coco water once lost half its weight,
Hope this helps good luck!!!!



ChroniCDooM said:


> What up Pukka B? Been awhile since I last checked in on your grow. Dam dude! Your girls are hotties! Helluva a job you are doing once again! I gotta thank you bro for all of your advice you have given me since February when I started my first canna and coco grow! Much appreciated bro! I finished up my first canna and coco grows this past weekend. Got it all harvested manicured and hanging in the cabinet for the next week or so. So what you got left, about a month or so to go? Looking forward to seeing your harvest! The way things are looking, you'll probably have a killa harvest again! Nice job bro and keep up the killa growing! I'll be checking in to see some shots and dream and hope I can achieve your results! Later Bro!


Easy Chronic nice to hear from you bro!!......dont mention it real glad to of helped you out!.......Im real glad you got the girls finished up mate with no probs congrats!!! cant wait to drop in your thread and check them out, whats your guess on the final weight??........the girls will be on day 42 tomoz, i was hopin to let them go 9 weeks at least but looks like ive gunna have to let the go 8 so 2 weeks wednesday for the chop mate!! cheers man!!



lilindian said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, but u need to clear ur inbox! Went for dark muscovado nd grandmas molasses, will prob use a combination of the 2. Take a quick look at this if u got a min pls, my BC is misbehaving, never had this problem before, not too sure whats goin on
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/439378-edges-big-fan-leaves-turning.html
> 
> Cheers


Hi lilindian, i went for the dark also mate, my inbox is empty now matey soz, ive took a look at the plants in the link bro havent seen anythin like that before so sorry i cant help, im sure some 1 on here will help you out, good luck mate!!


----------



## useless (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for your reply bud, yeah i will give it a read as well! 
would u recommend using an auto watering system or should i water manually each day?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 14, 2011)

useless said:


> thanks for your reply bud, yeah i will give it a read as well!
> would u recommend using an auto watering system or should i water manually each day?


I water by hand mate, but you can use auto system both work well with coco, most of the stuff i learned about canna coco i got of this thread below

The Official Canna Coco & Nutrients Thread


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 15, 2011)

How you doing Pukka. Hope all is well. Ive been a bit of a spark. Lets just hope 1.5m 3 core cable can handle big fans. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 15, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> How you doing Pukka. Hope all is well. Ive been a bit of a spark. Lets just hope 1.5m 3 core cable can handle big fans. lol


Doin good billy,...how was the holiday mate??................1.5mm flex can take around 15amps and around 3600w so 3.6kw, what size fans are they mate?? you will be good unless there fookin huge lol!!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 16, 2011)

Not that fuckin big.lol Holiday was great. Need another to recover. Got bout a week left on the ak. Any bud shots for me


----------



## dmwk1822 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey pukka i just read throught your whole first grow very impressive. that was a pro looking stativa dude it looked like to was strait from a coffee shop lol hope my grow goes that well


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Not that fuckin big.lol Holiday was great. Need another to recover. Got bout a week left on the ak. Any bud shots for me


Lol....Glad the hols was good for you mate, i go in 4week turkey for a fortnight messed my plans up abit gunna have to chop at 8wks...but oh well lol.......hows the ak's lookin bro??............got loads a pics mate took them last night, just tryin to find the leed for my phone now, doin my nut lookin just quit for a small chronic break lol!!



dmwk1822 said:


> Hey pukka i just read throught your whole first grow very impressive. that was a pro looking stativa dude it looked like to was strait from a coffee shop lol hope my grow goes that well



Hey mate and thanks, my 1st grow went miles better then i ever expected!! this 2nd 1 int doin bad either tho lookin sweet last night when i was takin picys!!......makes me laugh how me mrs takes it for granted! showed her the girls last night and she wernt even fussed,..... cos the 1st grow went so well she thinks all plants just grow like that with no effort lol.....women ey!!!!
Tried tellin her i was doin good for my 2nd grow an stuff and she just replied "How much we gunna get off um then?? lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2011)

2 weeks to go peeps gunna have to chop at 8 weeks, goin to turkey 12th of july so buzzin but gutted also, its gunna mess my cure up abit but should sort it and mess my plans too!!
The plants are doin good gettin fatter every day at the min, they'v got another week or so of nutes then the flush
Im runnin

Cal-max 2ml/4L
A&B 8ml/4L
Overdrive 8ml/4L
Topmax 16ml/4L


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 16, 2011)

Damn pukka. Lookin really really good. 

Wish I could have a little taste of that.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

mate every time i look at your plant my jaw drops open...i think you are probably a bit of perfectionist in all that you do.


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 17, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> 2 weeks to go peeps gunna have to chop at 8 weeks, goin to turkey 12th of july so buzzin but gutted also, its gunna mess my cure up abit but should sort it and mess my plans too!!
> The plants are doin good gettin fatter every day at the min, they'v got another week or so of nutes then the flush
> Im runnin
> 
> ...


Nice bro .. Yeah yours make last bb cheese grow look shite, they guy said my cut changed some how and i can see why cause yours looks hat i was expecting to see -fatt nugs not some small cone~y balls .. Some good shit Pukka ..:Leaf:
Dr Dre


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Damn pukka. Lookin really really good.
> 
> Wish I could have a little taste of that.


Haha i give you a taste no bother mate!....thanks bud!!



del66666 said:


> mate every time i look at your plant my jaw drops open...i think you are probably a bit of perfectionist in all that you do.


Nice 1 del boy, i hold my hands up, i am mate, i like to do things right 1st time or i get stressed to fook!!! lol



dr green dre said:


> Nice bro .. Yeah yours make last bb cheese grow look shite, they guy said my cut changed some how and i can see why cause yours looks hat i was expecting to see -fatt nugs not some small cone~y balls .. Some good shit Pukka ..:Leaf:
> Dr Dre


What up dre!! thanks for the kind words mate, shame about the coney buds mate, whats the guy sayin??


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 17, 2011)

FUZZY JNR!!!!!







I think form last week to this week has been the biggest change mate, and is that when you started using overdrive?? ... or overdrive? i dont know lol. fucking beautiful


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> FUZZY JNR!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha reminds me of fuzzy to lol...........defo biggest change mate and yeh i did start usin the overdrive last week, got another week at full strength to go, i was hopin to to let them go 9wks so they would of had longer on it but should still be good i hope!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 17, 2011)

that satty dom one at 8 weeks should be good fun, not as racy as that quick dry haze though ey  lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 17, 2011)

i carnt be arsed to find it but i said u where gonna smash it again pukka and just look at them fucking pics! quality work m8.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i carnt be arsed to find it but i said u where gonna smash it again pukka and just look at them fucking pics! quality work m8.


youre full of shet sambo, i dont believe you ....



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 17, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> youre full of shet sambo, i dont believe you ....
> 
> 
> .
> ...


ur beleive anything ya mug lolol where ya been? no love for riu nowday hay biatch!!! lolol


----------



## lilindian (Jun 17, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> makes me laugh how me mrs takes it for granted! showed her the girls last night and she wernt even fussed,..... cos the 1st grow went so well she thinks all plants just grow like that with no effort lol.....women ey!!!!
> Tried tellin her i was doin good for my 2nd grow an stuff and she just replied "How much we gunna get off um then?? lol


haha too joke, had similar reactions myself. Those buds look huge, specially that 1 main cola. Your yield is gona be insane, nice buds all the way to the bottom


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> ur beleive anything ya mug lolol where ya been? no love for riu nowday hay biatch!!! lolol


lol do one man! been working 12 hour shifts at a factory, been nackered an struggling to find any time to get on here! its all work an no play these days, saying that, im supping on some of coops cheapest wine right now lol. you on the russian water still?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 17, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol do one man! been working 12 hour shifts at a factory, been nackered an struggling to find any time to get on here! its all work an no play these days, saying that, im supping on some of coops cheapest wine right now lol. you on the russian water still?


budgens cheapest vodka here m8, u aint toked all that auto already av ya?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 17, 2011)

gahaha dont know how you do it mate, that stuff makes my stomach churn. drank far too much skittles vodka on its own when I was in school! of course I haveveeee, only got like 12 grams and gave a bit of it to a couple mates who couldnt get a hold of any (im a good friend like that ).


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> that satty dom one at 8 weeks should be good fun, not as racy as that quick dry haze though ey  lol.


I was thinkin the same mate that 1 i defo wanted to let go 9+wks...oh well, gunna be hard to beet the quick dry haze mate never felt like that of weed before lol



sambo020482 said:


> i carnt be arsed to find it but i said u where gonna smash it again pukka and just look at them fucking pics! quality work m8.


Easy sambo!! nice 1 mate, yeh i can remember you sayin lol



WOWgrow said:


> youre full of shet sambo, i dont believe you ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao!!!!



lilindian said:


> haha too joke, had similar reactions myself. Those buds look huge, specially that 1 main cola. Your yield is gona be insane, nice buds all the way to the bottom


Thanks bro, ive got no idea what the yields gunna be lol didnt on my last run either!!



WOWgrow said:


> gahaha dont know how you do it mate, that stuff makes my stomach churn. drank far too much skittles vodka on its own when I was in school! of course I haveveeee, only got like 12 grams and gave a bit of it to a couple mates who couldnt get a hold of any (im a good friend like that ).


Hows that ryder smokin now bro with abit of a cure???


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 17, 2011)

nice pukka  she looks a bit like my pheno whats she smell like, any dank undertones yet?? mine is about 80% exo 20% blue and about a week from being done


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> nice pukka  she looks a bit like my pheno whats she smell like, any dank undertones yet?? mine is about 80% exo 20% blue and about a week from being done


Cheers man!! the smell is defo more musky?? then the other 1, that 1 is fruity as!! i keep rubbin the sugar leafs of both with different hands to compare lol
How long do you let yours go for bro??


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 17, 2011)

yeah i've seen blueberry in that kinda shape like the other one so it makes sense 

mine is smokable from 8 weeks 12.12 but best around 9 any longer i'm almost falling asleep between joints, its to strong for me lol 11 was fcukin crazy never again 

puff puff pass some early livers and psyco


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 17, 2011)

looks lovely but i bet she aint no ''Ronnie'' lol you aint finding phenos that nice too often rip.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah i've seen blueberry in that kinda shape like the other one so it makes sense
> 
> mine is smokable from 8 weeks 12.12 but best around 9 any longer i'm almost falling asleep between joints, its to strong for me lol 11 was fcukin crazy never again
> 
> puff puff pass some early livers and psyco


Cool im hopin its good at 8wks lol......livers psyco join you lucky bugger!!



sambo020482 said:


> looks lovely but i bet she aint no ''Ronnie'' lol you aint finding phenos that nice too often rip.


Who aint no good sambo?? sorry mate i smashed an cant work out what your on with??


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 17, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cool im hopin its good at 8wks lol......livers psyco join you lucky bugger!!
> 
> 
> Who aint no good sambo?? sorry mate i smashed an cant work out what your on with??


yield and plant wise yes pukka u are fucking smashing it bro but the big buddha has many a pheno many more tastey than the next the ronnie is a top pheno thats all im saying ya arsey twat lololol

sorry pukka im smashed too m8 i read that wrong, ur still a arsey twat tho lolol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yield and plant wise yes pukka u are fucking smashing it bro but the big buddha has many a pheno many more tastey than the next the ronnie is a top pheno thats all im saying ya arsey twat lololol


Ohh right i get ya!! what you sayin ive got shitty phenos or sumut?? lol if theres many phenos how do you no mine int killa!! you tried them all mate  ?????????? lolololol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 17, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ohh right i get ya!! what you sayin ive got shitty phenos or sumut?? lol if theres many phenos how do you no mine int killa!! you tried them all mate  ?????????? lolololol


lolol i aint m8 but every mug n there cousin grows big buddha bluecheese or big buddha cheese trust ive smoked a fair few lolol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 17, 2011)

fookin hell calm down calm down lol. smoked a few blues, i know i'm blowing my own trumpet but sambo can back me on this as he;s smoked it "ronnie biggs" - my blue cheese cut is one of the nicest weeds i've smoked let alone nicest blue cheeses i've had lol 

ronnie aint dead yet she's in flower and i'm re-vegging i aint passing on that bitch i've kept her alive as long as i've been growing, 2 years or something


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> fookin hell calm down calm down lol. smoked a few blues, i know i'm blowing my own trumpet but sambo can back me on this as he;s smoked it "ronnie biggs" - my blue cheese cut is one of the nicest weeds i've smoked let alone nicest blue cheeses i've had lol
> 
> ronnie aint dead yet she's in flower and i'm re-vegging i aint passing on that bitch i've kept her alive as long as i've been growing, 2 years or something


calm down yaself las ava joint or something ya lightweight i got mucho man love for the pukka lolol and he nos it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lolol i aint m8 but every mug n there cousin grows big buddha bluecheese or big buddha cheese trust ive smoked a fair few lolol


Yeh yeh mate i know it was the mrs that wanted to grow it cos she liked it in the Dam lol.......... I wanted to grow this http://www.sanniesshop.com/cheeseberry-haze-en-2.html



las fingerez said:


> fookin hell calm down calm down lol. smoked a few blues, i know i'm blowing my own trumpet but sambo can back me on this as he;s smoked it "ronnie biggs" - my blue cheese cut is one of the nicest weeds i've smoked let alone nicest blue cheeses i've had lol
> 
> ronnie aint dead yet she's in flower and i'm re-vegging i aint passing on that bitch i've kept her alive as long as i've been growing, 2 years or something


Oh ronnie biggs, lol i thought when sambo said ronnie he ment ronnie wood/no good lol!!!!..................Fingers crossed ive got somethin close then bro!! 
Do you think if i stick my pots outside when im off on me hols they'l re-veg?? might get sum cuts if 1 phenos a good un!! lol



sambo020482 said:


> calm down yaself las ava joint or something ya lightweight i got mucho man love for the pukka lolol and he nos it.


Yeh i no it! you big puff!! lololo


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 17, 2011)

lol yeah i know that u fookin fairys hahaha 

hmmm could work pukka she aint gonna be drinking loads of water on the re-veg just depends how hot it is outside wether the pot drys out or not lol :/


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lol yeah i know that u fookin fairys hahaha
> 
> hmmm could work pukka she aint gonna be drinking loads of water on the re-veg just depends how hot it is outside wether the pot drys out or not lol :/


Fairys thats southerners aint it lol..........ooooooooowwww lol just messin im a northen monkey lol
Gunna do it then mate got nowt to lose really!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 17, 2011)

alright then, u big gay 

go for it bro, just treat it for bugs and mold and shit before bringing back inside


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> alright then, u big gay
> 
> go for it bro, just treat it for bugs and mold and shit before bringing back inside


Lol thats better!!...........thanks for the heads up mate never thought about that!!


----------



## dmwk1822 (Jun 18, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol....Glad the hols was good for you mate, i go in 4week turkey for a fortnight messed my plans up abit gunna have to chop at 8wks...but oh well lol.......hows the ak's lookin bro??............got loads a pics mate took them last night, just tryin to find the leed for my phone now, doin my nut lookin just quit for a small chronic break lol!!
> 
> Hey mate and thanks, my 1st grow went miles better then i ever expected!! this 2nd 1 int doin bad either tho lookin sweet last night when i was takin picys!!......makes me laugh how me mrs takes it for granted! showed her the girls last night and she wernt even fussed,..... cos the 1st grow went so well she thinks all plants just grow like that with no effort lol.....women ey!!!!
> Tried tellin her i was doin good for my 2nd grow an stuff and she just replied "How much we gunna get off um then?? lol


LOL if i was you i make her grow one lol and let me guess when you spend too much time in your grow room she complains how you dont spend enough time with her huh lol ya that canna works real nice huh? i hope you got a clone off that fucker over 7 oz right? how was the smoke? that plant was really a classic example of a ideal mj plant.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 18, 2011)

that cheeseberry haze sounds fucking immense! I reckon you should try that one next round pukka, "grows like a christmas tree" sounds right up your street mate!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2011)

dmwk1822 said:


> LOL if i was you i make her grow one lol and let me guess when you spend too much time in your grow room she complains how you dont spend enough time with her huh lol ya that canna works real nice huh? i hope you got a clone off that fucker over 7 oz right? how was the smoke? that plant was really a classic example of a ideal mj plant.


Yeh complains all the time mate lol!......no mate no clones off fuzzy shame init, she was a wicked pheno too, the smoke was wicked smelt real sweet sicky smell kinda piney lol tastes wasnt the best ive had but not harsh just smooth but the best thing was the high propa KO tackle havent had anythin close since, cheers bro!



WOWgrow said:


> that cheeseberry haze sounds fucking immense! I reckon you should try that one next round pukka, "grows like a christmas tree" sounds right up your street mate!!


I would defo give it ago mate but theyv never got no fem seeds in stock, havent got the space or patience fuckin about with regs we the males and shit....................anyhow im hopin the fairy will bring me a couple of livers cuts or maybe a psyco aswell for when im back off the jollys!!


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 18, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> 2 weeks to go peeps gunna have to chop at 8 weeks, goin to turkey 12th of july so buzzin but gutted also, its gunna mess my cure up abit but should sort it and mess my plans too!!
> The plants are doin good gettin fatter every day at the min, they'v got another week or so of nutes then the flush
> Im runnin
> 
> ...


that's what i have growing blue chesse i just hope it come's out as good as yours well done fella


----------



## lilindian (Jun 18, 2011)

That cheeseberry haze is a true no-brainer, as soon as thats back in stock im jumpin on it, ticks all the right boxes for me!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2011)

arsenal69 said:


> that's what i have growing blue chesse i just hope it come's out as good as yours well done fella


Hey arsenal69, cheers mate, how long gone are yours?? have you got BigB's?



lilindian said:


> That cheeseberry haze is a true no-brainer, as soon as thats back in stock im jumpin on it, ticks all the right boxes for me!


Ticks them spot on for me to pal, they just havent ever got them in stock been lookin for about 3months lol


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 18, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey arsenal69, cheers mate, how long gone are yours?? have you got BigB's?
> 
> 
> 
> Ticks them spot on for me to pal, they just havent ever got them in stock been lookin for about 3months lol


they are 30 days in morning on 12/12 i'll get some pic up in the morning for you as for size of buds i think they are big then i see your one's and now i dont no


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol........... i ment are your BC big buddha's??........i did a update day 28 have a look mate, ill check yours tomoz


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 18, 2011)

> What up dre!! thanks for the kind words mate, shame about the coney buds mate, whats the guy sayin??


The guy was sayin that his mother plant changed some how , he finished a grow before me with them some cuts taken off the same mother and when he saw how it was flowering he threw the mother plant away. Its the first time ive heard that but since ive read that stressed plants can do funny shit like that . Scrapped the blue cheese for now. 
dre.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

i know a fairy thats got cheeseberry haze in veg, i did ask for a snip when i found out u couldnt get it anymore  i bet he's forgot though lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 20, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> The guy was sayin that his mother plant changed some how , he finished a grow before me with them some cuts taken off the same mother and when he saw how it was flowering he threw the mother plant away. Its the first time ive heard that but since ive read that stressed plants can do funny shit like that . Scrapped the blue cheese for now.
> dre.


Crazy that mate, ive never herd of it before, shame you scrapped the bc!



las fingerez said:


> i know a fairy thats got cheeseberry haze in veg, i did ask for a snip when i found out u couldnt get it anymore  i bet he's forgot though lol


Yeh????? fuckin hell matey, remind her!! lol....... I'd love to give it a go, has the fairy grow it out before then??????


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 23, 2011)

Right a week to go till the chop, or think im doin it friday so 8days, im startin the flush in a couple of days also, bit gutted both plants look like they could go another 2 weeks but ah, what can you do!! 
Still got no idea what the final weight will be but im hopin for at least 5oz off each lol!
Still runnin the same as last week!


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 23, 2011)

wow m8 they look so nice


----------



## lilindian (Jun 23, 2011)

Man that cola is immense! And thats a word i aint used in a good few years. Such a shame you can't flower them to their peek, i'd be more than just a "bit gutted"!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Jun 23, 2011)

What up Pukka B? Been awhile since I've been by. Dam they look killa bro. Seems like this grow flew by for ya! Feels good to get em done and starting the next grow! Just started mine and already poppedd thru. Thanks for stopping by and checking it out! You've done an amazing job once again bro you should be proud! Happy growing! Btw what ya got planned for the next go?


----------



## happy Northerner (Jun 23, 2011)

stunning ladies there PUKKA BUDD , respect  have read this thread and found it a great help, your a credit to the forum, spot on


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 23, 2011)

i think i missed something... why they gotta come down early pukka?

they look incredible... just as your last grow.. 

peace


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2011)

ah man they are looking sweeeeeeeeet, i bet your house is fucking stinking


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 24, 2011)

crazy man, if those buds are as dense as they look you should have no problem gettin 5oz of each! it is a bit of a shame having to cut them early but to be fair, itll get you a wicked head high. 

where've you been ghb?!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 24, 2011)

Eyup lads my laptops playin up im on my phone now. When I shut the comp down last night it said loggin off then when I got up this morn its was still sayin it so god knows I cant back it up an im useless we comps so some help is needed ive just been out all day come back and its still sayin it  lol anyway if I font get it sorted ill be back on and reply 2 u guys on my phone!


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 24, 2011)

hold the power button in until it turns off - then boot it up again... it should boot normally.. if not let me know and i'll tell you what to do next 

also why do you need to chop it early i'm far too lazy too read through all the posts again


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 24, 2011)

arsenal69 said:


> wow m8 they look so nice


You talkin to my mate or me?? lol.....no, cheers bro!!



lilindian said:


> Man that cola is immense! And thats a word i aint used in a good few years. Such a shame you can't flower them to their peek, i'd be more than just a "bit gutted"!


Thanks man, yeh im totally gutted but the thought of the 2 weeks away is blurin the pain a little mate!! lol



ChroniCDooM said:


> What up Pukka B? Been awhile since I've been by. Dam they look killa bro. Seems like this grow flew by for ya! Feels good to get em done and starting the next grow! Just started mine and already poppedd thru. Thanks for stopping by and checking it out! You've done an amazing job once again bro you should be proud! Happy growing! Btw what ya got planned for the next go?


Hey Chronic, thanks bro!!....lookin foward to seein them TU of yours finish up havent seen the strain before bro!......my plans for the next grow have been totaly messed up bro, i was hopin to let a little slip after this run and spend the funds on a new tent and equipment so i could set up a flower room in my loft and keep the coupboard as my veg room but just put a shelf in the middle of it. then i was hopin to get some of the uk clone only strains and start tryin to get a perpetual grow goin but looks like the funds are goin on a 2 week holiday to turkey so the next run will be in the coupboard still, but still hopin for the clone onlys lol!!



happy Northerner said:


> stunning ladies there PUKKA BUDD , respect  have read this thread and found it a great help, your a credit to the forum, spot on


Thanks for the kind words mate and im glad i helped you out, cheers!!



mantiszn said:


> i think i missed something... why they gotta come down early pukka?
> 
> they look incredible... just as your last grow..
> 
> peace


Cheers mantiszn, ive just kinda explained above bro, im of on my jollys the 12th of july so need time to dry and sell a little so gunna have to be next week  .....its all good the bro!! lol



ghb said:


> ah man they are looking sweeeeeeeeet, i bet your house is fucking stinking


Nice 1 ghb hows it goin long time no see!!!.......yeh the house reaks when i open the room up, cant smell a thing when its sealed up thou, + my house smells of weed always anyhow lol!!



WOWgrow said:


> crazy man, if those buds are as dense as they look you should have no problem gettin 5oz of each! it is a bit of a shame having to cut them early but to be fair, itll get you a wicked head high.


Cheers wowzer yeh the buds are real dense mate, so i hope i hit the 5 each! i like a good head high so ill be pleased i thinks mate also!
Oh yeh whats with all the post i seen you postin??????

*gbjheuwijeiuh that looks sterling HC....................**kjhwbuhdoi ???????????????*



mantiszn said:


> hold the power button in until it turns off - then boot it up again... it should boot normally.. if not let me know and i'll tell you what to do next
> 
> also why do you need to chop it early i'm far too lazy too read through all the posts again


Cheers bro all sorted now, i tried that 1st but when i switched on it still said the same so i took the battery out an back in, all sorted now mate


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 24, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers wowzer yeh the buds are real dense mate, so i hope i hit the 5 each! i like a good head high so ill be pleased i thinks mate also!
> Oh yeh whats with all the post i seen you postin??????


lol i was smashed last night, couldnt bring manage to type much else but just wanted you to know of my presence haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 24, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol i was smashed last night, couldnt bring manage to type much else but just wanted you to know of my presence haha


Haha i thought that bro, was you drinkin then lad?....i end up in a tangle when i drink then smoke to much......gets messy lol


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 24, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Right a week to go till the chop, or think im doin it friday so 8days, im startin the flush in a couple of days also, bit gutted both plants look like they could go another 2 weeks but ah, what can you do!!
> Still got no idea what the final weight will be but im hopin for at least 5oz off each lol!
> Still runnin the same as last week!
> 
> View attachment 1661586View attachment 1661587View attachment 1661588View attachment 1661591View attachment 1661594View attachment 1661597View attachment 1661598View attachment 1661599View attachment 1661608View attachment 1661609View attachment 1661610View attachment 1661611View attachment 1661612View attachment 1661613View attachment 1661614View attachment 1661615


Looking good to me pukka , if they got to go then they got to go Compared to something ive got that was supposed to come down this week yours looks a lot more ready than mine .


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 24, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha i thought that bro, was you drinkin then lad?....i end up in a tangle when i drink then smoke to much......gets messy lol


drinking and smoking yeh, it was my mates dads mates (lol) quick dry 5 week stuff, dunno what strain but it was alright actually, better than I thought. if always hits me twice as hard when im pissed though lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 24, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Looking good to me pukka , if they got to go then they got to go Compared to something ive got that was supposed to come down this week yours looks a lot more ready than mine .


Thanks mate, yeh still a week to go so shold be sound i think!



WOWgrow said:


> drinking and smoking yeh, it was my mates dads mates (lol) quick dry 5 week stuff, dunno what strain but it was alright actually, better than I thought. if always hits me twice as hard when im pissed though lol.


oooow 5week stuff, would have been a laugh if i toked that early g13 while pissed mate lol!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 25, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> oooow 5week stuff, would have been a laugh if i toked that early g13 while pissed mate lol!!


hahahah that still makes me laugh when I think about that story!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 25, 2011)

I feel sick with even the thought of smoking weed while hammered. (puffed cheeks and gagging)


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hahahah that still makes me laugh when I think about that story!


Ive got a little early bc i picked wednesday gunna have a toke on that later, got some of both so gunna compare, ill let you no how it was later mate



supersillybilly said:


> I feel sick with even the thought of smoking weed while hammered. (puffed cheeks and gagging)


Hahah if i smoke and drink at the same time im usaully ok i just dont end up drinkin as much and end up smashed, early an fade, its when im all ready bladdered and smoke i end up Mr spinny head and chuckin a whitey lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 25, 2011)

Sup pukka, doin a great job. 

Love seein awesome coco grows. Ill never use another medium again. 

Keep up the good work bud!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 25, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Sup pukka, doin a great job.
> 
> Love seein awesome coco grows. Ill never use another medium again.
> 
> Keep up the good work bud!


Thanks mate, i dont think i will be usin anythin else for a long time now bro!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2011)

are you in Turkey yet?lol
damn Pukka,those be some mighty sugary blue cheeses i see here! ha lol..
i agree, this grow went by super fast.. very nicely done.. so tell me mate how much did you yei;d from this grow.. ?
whats on the next delcious menu..? more cheeses or maybe something fruity. i think Pukka needs a lemon haze ...what do you think PUKKA? you up for some super lemon haze? lol
take it easy mate.. hope you have or had a fantastic vacation! 
peace 
Amber


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 27, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> are you in Turkey yet?lol
> damn Pukka,those be some mighty sugary blue cheeses i see here! ha lol..
> i agree, this grow went by super fast.. very nicely done.. so tell me mate how much did you yei;d from this grow.. ?
> whats on the next delcious menu..? more cheeses or maybe something fruity. i think Pukka needs a lemon haze ...what do you think PUKKA? you up for some super lemon haze? lol
> ...


Hey Amber, i dont go to turkey till the 12th july lol, 2 weeks tomoz cant wait now!!!
The girls have got till thursday then there gettin chopped so ill let you no the yield next week some time mate!
Im hopin if im a good boy the fairy will bring me some livers and maybe a psyco lol, for my next run, cant wait for that either!!! lol
Yep yep i would love to do a slh, i was thinkin about it before this grow, the different pheno thing put me off tho, i would defo give it a try if i got a cut of a wicked pheno(las) lol
And thanks i hope the hols is fantastic too!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 27, 2011)

daaaaam dat be sum king kong 
fred flintstone sized shit you got dere 

nice job 
structure on one in the back 
and girth on the one in the front 
r e s p e c t
my brotha 

stay true







now i cant cut and paste


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 27, 2011)

i'm sure las's lemon could make an appearance, i've heard his fairy also holds the livers and psyco


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 27, 2011)

i remember sambos quote "think its time for pukkas room too see some exclusive strains" !!!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 27, 2011)

Got abit of a prob lads heres a copy and paste from the uk thread

*Fuckin hell lads, temps were 33c in my room last night 65%humidity,...........only just realised my extract fan has packed in and is barely even spinnin, think its been like it a couple of weeks cos temps all of a sudden raised from like 24-26 to like 27-29 and the humidity raised, i just thought it was gettin hotter, wernt till i reset max-min last night and checked i realised, only did it cos i was red hot and thought i best check the girls ive been gettin lazy and not even checkin cos everythins been sweet for so long.
Im thinkin it may have fucked them a little, theyve must of had fuck all fresh air for days + with the humidity that high im shittin it, about gettin mold, real glad im choppin in the next few days, i noticed the plants were doin wicked the week i added overdrive, then thats when i noticed the rise in temps and they have seemed like they havent grown since just stayed nearly the same and a few of the top leafs have dried up
So looks like a new fans in order,.............i no this gets asked everyweek, but whats a good fan to get with a decent price, i only need a 4" 1?? 

That was earlier!
Ive just been and checked now and the girl in the fronts got mold in the main cola bud on 1 side, ive only been flushin for 3 days what do you think i should do???????

I wasnt guna chop while thurs/fri do you think i should chop tomoz??, or just chop the main cola off that 1 and rase it up, and chop fri?
*


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 27, 2011)

bro dont panic i just said 2 sambo my tent is at 35oc today there aint much u can do about it bro to be honest except ur on the right track better fans but u still need 2 get rid of the heat i'm suffering coz my airing cuboard is not holding the heat in its to hot for all that, i'm not sure exactly whats up?

when its super hot u could move the lights up but i'm guessing there fairly close 2 the top now any way?

is it just the leaves that have dried and not the bud right? i remove all the top fan leaves about where u are now, so no panic there if thats what u mean bro?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 27, 2011)

No mate, few of the leafs on that side had curled up and was dry so i just pulled at 1 and it just come away no effort and all the stalk from inside the bud had mold so i tried to open the bud slightly and have a look and it just come away aswell its all brown an white furry lookin shit inside its defo mold mate, what would you do?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 27, 2011)

on the spot but....

yeah probs pull the lot, dry it with plenty of extraction AND air movement to keep the humidity down, it should dry fairly quick in the heat.


go and double check for me though pukka bro, i've had botris (bud rot/grey mold) in my house on some peppers and one time i was looking at the bud in the crack near the stalk and it had some small grey hairs that to start with i really did think was mold, saying that it was blue cheese and mop bucket cheese at the time. if its mold and ur sure then maybe pull the lot but see what other people say mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 27, 2011)

Its defo mold the nug i pulled off was all brown grey and soggy on the back close to the stalk ill get some pics
Fuck it im gunna chop it tommorow, then with out my 600w runnin i can use the reflector fan for extraction instead, then ill have to order a new fan ready for when im back off me jollys!
What should i do with the moldy bud i think its only part of it will the rest of the cola be ok mate??


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 27, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOO that is a load of shit pukka! really feel for your bro but you must be able to salvage quite a bit from them?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 27, 2011)

mold spores are ment to be bad for u and i've heard that from a few sources. my mate said freezing it kills all the spores but i have read online that it dosent always work 100%. if ur shotting 2 wastrels then fuck it dry it seperate and u know the rest lol. personaly i only shot a small bit to close mates so only give them shit i'm gonna smoke myself. i'd bin that very carefully with the hope that it dont spread, plenty of extraction when drying will stop it spreading and ruining the rest.

thats what i would do anyways, just something to think about 

oh and some SERIOUS clean up of ur house and grow room, cuboard the lot with bleach and all kinds of madness. botris lives for 3 months or some shit on ur garden tools i read, might not be that but it sure sounds like it. the bud is mushy right, just rotting from the inside out??? grey kinda colour? botrytis if so bro look it up for urself


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 27, 2011)

cant you make hash from moldy bud??


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 27, 2011)

hmmmm i wouldnt but my mate wanted 2. same thing happened 2 my mate, when i binned the half oz top cola he wasnt that fussed to be honest and was over the moon with the 5g of livers and psyco i gave him for smoking the un affected parts. tasted funky though and it wasnt freezing it as i froze an 1/8 to see what would happen on my 1st grow. a month later it come out of the freezer and it was lush, almost no difference lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> NOOOOOOOOO that is a load of shit pukka! really feel for your bro but you must be able to salvage quite a bit from them?


Im gutted mate, its only the top of the main cola on the girl in the front so the rest should be good i hope!



las fingerez said:


> mold spores are ment to be bad for u and i've heard that from a few sources. my mate said freezing it kills all the spores but i have read online that it dosent always work 100%. if ur shotting 2 wastrels then fuck it dry it seperate and u know the rest lol. personaly i only shot a small bit to close mates so only give them shit i'm gonna smoke myself. i'd bin that very carefully with the hope that it dont spread, plenty of extraction when drying will stop it spreading and ruining the rest.
> 
> thats what i would do anyways, just something to think about
> 
> oh and some SERIOUS clean up of ur house and grow room, cuboard the lot with bleach and all kinds of madness. botris lives for 3 months or some shit on ur garden tools i read, might not be that but it sure sounds like it. the bud is mushy right, just rotting from the inside out??? grey kinda colour? botrytis if so bro look it up for urself


Yeh thats exactly what its like mate ill take your word for it cheers bro!!

So its chop time tommorow lads ill get pics of the mould  and harvest im not at work so im stright on with it!!!
Shall i clean the room out before i hang the bud in there??


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 27, 2011)

hmmm i wouldnt worry bro, botris lets of millions of spores when its disturbed so when u hang it back up its only gonna go back in the room.

be really careful when removing the affected buds. some hydrogen peroxide wouldnt go a miss, its only a quid from all chemists. say u want it for mouth wash (yeah oldies do use it lol) not the cream shit if they try paring u off with that lol. glass bottle. clean ur scissors after removing the afftected bud (s) in a wet paper bag if u can get one these days? i guess if u mist the inside of a plastic one if all else fails. dry that shit elsewhere or bin it if u want.

edit - water the hydrogen P down half and half to clean ur tools and really throughly to make sure u got all the spores


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 27, 2011)

Ive desturbed it bro, do you think i should cut the cola now, get it out of the way?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 27, 2011)

lol why do people always ask me the hard questions lol? i cant give u the right answer but if it was my girls yes the fucker would of been out by now i think?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 27, 2011)

Haha sorry bro, ive done it now anyhow lol the fuckas out about 2rds of the top cola managed to salvage some its in a shoe box with some tissue out of the way the rest binned just got to give everythin a clean now mate cheers for the help, hope the rest is good!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah bro me 2  no worries


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 27, 2011)

Pukka you can make bho with the moldy bud and it will be fine. Not bubble hash, butane honey oil.


----------



## lilindian (Jun 27, 2011)

Nooooooooo, god damn mold! Had the same problem with my SLH, i cut the moldy bud off as soon as i found it, which was the whole main cola on each plant and let the rest of the plant mature. Binning it was the right move.. I wudnt want anythin to do with moldy buud.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 27, 2011)

Id save it an run it bho man. There's tons of succesfull reports on it, its common knowledge.

Search it on icmag if you don't believe me.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 28, 2011)

pukka if you haven't binned it you should throw up some pics of the mold..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry i didnt reply to these 1st 3 post last night lads, i was panicking abit! lol



Dwezelitsame said:


> daaaaam dat be sum king kong
> fred flintstone sized shit you got dere
> 
> nice job
> ...


Hey dweze, thanks bro.....yeh the 1 at the back looks much tastier man!



las fingerez said:


> i'm sure las's lemon could make an appearance, i've heard his fairy also holds the livers and psyco


          .....buzzin!! lol



WOWgrow said:


> i remember sambos quote "think its time for pukkas room too see some exclusive strains" !!!!!!!


Hahaa yeh i remember to bro, ..........where are you sambo?, spread the love bruva!! lol





TheLastWood said:


> Pukka you can make bho with the moldy bud and it will be fine. Not bubble hash, butane honey oil.


Think i noticed just in time bro, only lost prob a Q at the most, so it got binned, i just hope the rest is good, thanks for the idea tho man!



lilindian said:


> Nooooooooo, god damn mold! Had the same problem with my SLH, i cut the moldy bud off as soon as i found it, which was the whole main cola on each plant and let the rest of the plant mature. Binning it was the right move.. I wudnt want anythin to do with moldy buud.


Yeh god dam fuckin mold lol, i was worried about it cos humidity has been 60-65% for the last few weeks so i was kinda ready watchin those main colas like a hawk lol!



TheLastWood said:


> Id save it an run it bho man. There's tons of succesfull reports on it, its common knowledge.
> 
> Search it on icmag if you don't believe me.


Ill take you word for it bro, not lost that much so im pretty happyish lol!!



mantiszn said:


> pukka if you haven't binned it you should throw up some pics of the mold..


Ive got some mate, gunna chuck um up, soon!!!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 28, 2011)

tell me about it ive had bud rot the last three times.............please dont really tell me about it cause i already know....its bollucks


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No mate, few of the leafs on that side had curled up and was dry so i just pulled at 1 and it just come away no effort and all the stalk from inside the bud had mold so i tried to open the bud slightly and have a look and it just come away aswell its all brown an white furry lookin shit inside its defo mold mate, what would you do?


sorry to here m8 at the mold what a bitch


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2011)

Right so 1st of all if you havent read i got some mold and decided to chop the girls today instead of thurs/fri 1 day shy of 8 weeks flower............ heres some pics of the mold, im real glad i noticed so soon cos wasnt that bad maybe lost a quarter off the main cola on the front lady, god knows what it would have been like if i chopped friday like planned or even 9weeks  ...........i ended up choppin about 2 3rds of the cola off last night salvaged some of that and im dryin it seperately in a shoe box in my bedroom lol



And heres a few of the bud i salvaged from around the mouldy area, i kinda just left a thick layer of bud around the mould and chucked that bit.



Front plant
And heres the rest of the cola i had to chop and its colas laid out



Back plant
Heres the back plants colas laid out with the others, some close ups of the main cola and the front plants colas trimmed ready for hangin!





Front plant colas hangin, popcorn buds and the box of trim off it!



Back plants colas hangin, main cola close ups and it broke up(lynx) and the popcorn buds laid out



So thats the lot peeps, im pretty happy with the crop, still got no idea of weight, im not that gutted about choppin early now the buds look good and the lot would have been fucked with mold if i let them go 9weeks any way lol
2nd grow all finished up and went well cant wait for the 3rd to start now, the blue cheese is a nice strain but wasnt as impressed as i was with the g13 that was killa lol
Thanks for all the help peeps, ill be back with the dry weight and some bud close ups next week some time then its holiday time for me


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> tell me about it ive had bud rot the last three times.............please dont really tell me about it cause i already know....its bollucks


Wank init del oh well what can ya do ey?? lol



arsenal69 said:


> sorry to here m8 at the mold what a bitch


Thanks man,...a propa bitch!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 28, 2011)

Great pics and great job! 

Ill be here for the next one!


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Right so 1st of all if you havent read i got some mold and decided to chop the girls today instead of thurs/fri 1 day shy of 8 weeks flower............ heres some pics of the mold, im real glad i noticed so soon cos wasnt that bad maybe lost a quarter off the main cola on the front lady, god knows what it would have been like if i chopped friday like planned or even 9weeks  ...........i ended up choppin about 2 3rds of the cola off last night salvaged some of that and im dryin it seperately in a shoe box in my bedroom lol
> 
> View attachment 1667920View attachment 1667921
> 
> ...


wow m8 not all lost then looks very good well done fella just cant wait to cut my blue cheese down and smoke that shit


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Great pics and great job!
> 
> Ill be here for the next one!


Thanks bro, cant wait to start gunna be shit waitin 4weeks + till i can! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2011)

arsenal69 said:


> wow m8 not all lost then looks very good well done fella just cant wait to cut my blue cheese down and some that shit


Cheers mate, no not lost a lot at all, fingers crossed


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 28, 2011)

yeah thats the shit  coz it was so dense bro so if u wasnt so fucking good at growing it might not of happened lol 

no worries, on to the next one and more extraction and air circulation and even if u miss a few spores it wont have chance 2 breed


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah thats the shit  coz it was so dense bro so if u wasnt so fucking good at growing it might not of happened lol
> 
> no worries, on to the next one and more extraction and air circulation and even if u miss a few spores it wont have chance 2 breed


Haahaa thanks mate  , im guess im lucky i didnt get it in the g13 cola that was twice as big, but humidity was like 35-40% most of the time back then so think that helped, its been like 55-65% for ages recently i put it down to my fan runnin shit for a few weeks its on its last legs lol, need a new 1, i swapped ductin over in the loft this morn so im usin my reflector fan for now, temps were 21c and humidity 48% earlier so a lot better,
Thanks fir the help and advice bro  !!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 28, 2011)

ah not as bad as I thought at all man, crackin harvest. even though you lost that cola you should still get a nice tidy weight! you thought about gettin a 5" fan mate? better airflow wouldnt be a bad thing especially if we get another one of those heatwaves/ humid spells. hope you have a good holiday bro!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 28, 2011)

i been looking at portable dehumidifiers.. you can even get ac/dehum combo units but may be a bit OTT for uk weather (except the last few days)...

something like this maybe...

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4250777/Trail/searchtext>DEHUMIDIFIER.htm

apparently it helps preharvest too


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> ah not as bad as I thought at all man, crackin harvest. even though you lost that cola you should still get a nice tidy weight! you thought about gettin a 5" fan mate? better airflow wouldnt be a bad thing especially if we get another one of those heatwaves/ humid spells. hope you have a good holiday bro!!!


Easy wowzer, cheers bro im quite happy with it myself, just think maybe could have been better if my fan was 100% but i dont no i just hate fuckin up lol,............ im thinkin about gettin a 5" yeh mate but im guna use it on my reflector 1st cos thats a 5" but i step it down to 4", and then keep usin the old reflector 4" fan for extraction cos the 4" filter is still workin good once its gone i can upgrade to a 5 or 6" filter and fan for extraction then hopefully that should do the trick, thanks for the advice mate cheers about the holiday!!!



mantiszn said:


> i been looking at portable dehumidifiers.. you can even get ac/dehum combo units but may be a bit OTT for uk weather (except the last few days)...
> 
> something like this maybe...
> 
> ...


Hey bro, yeh ive had a little look myself defo a thought for the future, i think don usin 1 in his set up, thanks for the help man!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey m8. Got a cutting of blue cheese. Wots your opinion on it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi billy boy, it all depends on the pheno matey ive herd theres a few!, I got 2, so if its a cut off a wicked 1 bro your laughin, i think the girl from the back of mine is gunna be wicked with a slow dry a cure, its a lot more trichy then the other and doesnt smell as fruity more mucsky cheesey kinda, i left a lot more leaf on that 1 cos it was drippin cystal lol!..........i'd give it a go mate defo a nice strain, is it big bhudda??


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 28, 2011)

dunno know but the guy its came from gets 300 an oz. Must be good


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> dunno know but the guy its came from gets 300 an oz. Must be good


Why you even askin bro give it a run!!!!! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 28, 2011)

Already under lots of wattage.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Already under lots of wattage.lol


Nice matey any picys for me??? lol........oh and thats just reminded me post your ak pics here if you still got um mate, i missed them in the uk thread!... and ill be fucked if im lookin for um lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2011)

....drippin crystal.. hahahha. i like the way that sounds PUKKA BUD! do you think you will be able to score some dope in India? maybe a little Hooka action mate?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 28, 2011)

lmao, how stoned are you doc, pukkas off to TURKEY haahhaha


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 28, 2011)

turkey hookers... or summit

aaahhhhhahahaha

i'm pretty stoned too i guess


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2011)

ahahha, wowgizzle..., you are so on to me!! i was riding my bike home and for some reason was thinking India? is he going to India? NOOOO Turkey!!! BAH HA .. ok dude... so im going to see how that bud at the lake looks now for me avitar, per your suggestion.. later dudes.. many sweet Hookas and hookers for Pukka..in TURKEY!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ....drippin crystal.. hahahha. i like the way that sounds PUKKA BUD! do you think you will be able to score some dope in India? maybe a little Hooka action mate?


Lol best way i could describe it amber haha.........................you can score dope + many other things in india easy!!, alot harder in turkey lmao!!



WOWgrow said:


> lmao, how stoned are you doc, pukkas off to TURKEY haahhaha


Haaahaaaaa easy mistake mate lol!!



mantiszn said:


> turkey hookers... or summit
> 
> aaahhhhhahahaha
> 
> i'm pretty stoned too i guess


Shit every 1s smashed today lol!!!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ahahha, wowgizzle..., you are so on to me!! i was riding my bike home and for some reason was thinking India? is he going to India? NOOOO Turkey!!! BAH HA .. ok dude... so im going to see how that bud at the lake looks now for me avitar, per your suggestion.. later dudes.. many sweet Hookas and hookers for Pukka..in TURKEY!!!!!


Thanks mate, might have a few tokes on a hooka!!!!..... but no hookers, the mrs wont be to pleased!!


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 29, 2011)

hows the cheese m8, i think mine have stop growing


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 1, 2011)

arsenal69 said:


> hows the cheese m8, i think mine have stop growing


The cheese is pukka mate, both plants!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 3, 2011)

Right heres a few i took yesterday, my dry weight is 11oz..... 5 of the girl in the front 6 from the back girl, ill be back with more pics in a few days after abit of a cure!


----------



## lilindian (Jul 3, 2011)

Niiiiiiiiice, 11oz means u reached ur target right? Either way, good stuff! That bud looks crrriisp. Where'd u get ur mason jars from? Ikea?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 3, 2011)

sterling that pukka, looks fookin nice an all. you had a cheeky smoke yet??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

that bud looks dripping lad, good drills! tidy harvest from 2 plants for sure.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 4, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Niiiiiiiiice, 11oz means u reached ur target right? Either way, good stuff! That bud looks crrriisp. Where'd u get ur mason jars from? Ikea?


Thanks mate!!...yeh i was hopin for 10oz at least, so i was happy with the 11, the girl in the front i dried a little to much, 1 day it was wet still, i didnt check the morn after then that night it was dry as a bone, still stinks thou so not a disaster lol, the plant at the back was a lot more crystaly and more resin, so had to dry for longer but got it just at the right time so its curin well now and gunna be tasty, it is all ready lol,........i got the jars from morrisons bro, las told me about them! 



WOWgrow said:


> sterling that pukka, looks fookin nice an all. you had a cheeky smoke yet??


Cheers bro,....yeh been smokin loads mate lol, the front 1 has a real fruity citrus smell, and taste but a little harsh(dont no if it was dryin to much) and fucks you at 1st then you kinda mellow out to a nice buzz...........the back 1(new fave lol) has the same fruity smell but not as stong with a more musky?lol? smell to it, but that 1 tastes fookin gorgeous not harsh at all real sweet taste, and this 1 is a creeper, 1 minute your tokin away sound, then your on your arse, cant move tackle lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> that bud looks dripping lad, good drills! tidy harvest from 2 plants for sure.


Thanks Donny boy, how was ya jollys mate?........looks like ill be keepin a couple of each for me self then the rest is goin on my holiday fund lol


----------



## arsenal69 (Jul 4, 2011)

yes m8 that cheese looks the nats fella


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 4, 2011)

lookin correct bro -respect 

1Luv


----------



## lilindian (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds good, i'm jealous, I'm praying ive got the sweeter, tastier pheno. Morrisons? Even better! Don't have to walk around a giant fuckin warehouse looking for jars, and then que up for another hour or so. Normally i'd straight up refuse to go to Ikea for anything, was gona make a big exception for my ladies.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2011)

PUKKA! HOLYSHIT!! 11oz from 2 fookin pLANts?? thats incredible! hahah, i got 10 oz from 8 fukin plants last round!! man do i feel like a loser..lmao...
Congratulations, your an amazing gardener, i really admire and look up to your skills. 
 enjoy your smoke dude! 
Peace,
Dr. Trichomstien


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thanks Donny boy, how was ya jollys mate?........looks like ill be keepin a couple of each for me self then the rest is goin on my holiday fund lol


jollidays were a belter man chillaxed to the max. where you thinking of going to?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 5, 2011)

Let me gues....

Is it....

TURKEY?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 5, 2011)

ava good hols m8, and top job on the latest grow, 11oz from 2plants sweeeet.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 5, 2011)

have a good holiday boss


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2011)

arsenal69 said:


> yes m8 that cheese looks the nats fella


thanks man, the back plant just taste so good, its 1 of them when ya keep havin a toke and holdin the smoke in my mouth for a while........you no the type lol!!



Dwezelitsame said:


> lookin correct bro -respect
> 
> 1Luv


Cheers bro, i do my best! 



lilindian said:


> Sounds good, i'm jealous, I'm praying ive got the sweeter, tastier pheno. Morrisons? Even better! Don't have to walk around a giant fuckin warehouse looking for jars, and then que up for another hour or so. Normally i'd straight up refuse to go to Ikea for anything, was gona make a big exception for my ladies.


I was gunna order of the net mate, was steap as fukk, till good ol las told me about morrisons, was i right bonus cos i can shoot me muck to it, its that close lol...........sorry ladys 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> PUKKA! HOLYSHIT!! 11oz from 2 fookin pLANts?? thats incredible! hahah, i got 10 oz from 8 fukin plants last round!! man do i feel like a loser..lmao...
> Congratulations, your an amazing gardener, i really admire and look up to your skills.
> enjoy your smoke dude!
> Peace,
> Dr. Trichomstien


Lol amber you really no how to make a guy feel good! lol.........thanks mate, im enjoyin it, big time!   



Don Gin and Ton said:


> jollidays were a belter man chillaxed to the max. where you thinking of going to?


Cool bro nowt better!, im of to Alanya in turkey mate for 2weeks..................checked temp there other morn, and it was 32c at 9am lol



TheLastWood said:


> Let me gues....
> 
> Is it....
> 
> TURKEY?


How do you know?? lol



sambo020482 said:


> ava good hols m8, and top job on the latest grow, 11oz from 2plants sweeeet.


Cheers bro will do!!.............im buzzin with it mate!!.......................Only 6 days to go!! 



WOWgrow said:


> have a good holiday boss


Will do bro nice 1!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 6, 2011)

will you fuck off please pukka and go enjoy the sun instead of weedy websites lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

enjoy man! watch the hangovers in that heat. it aint fun


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 7, 2011)

> thanks man, the back plant just taste so good, its 1 of them when ya keep havin a toke and holdin the smoke in my mouth for a while........you no the type lol!!


nice to hear you really enjoyin yo work bro dats what its all about 
that and spreadin the love doin gods work 

big up to you bro 

1Luv


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 7, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> will you fuck off please pukka and go enjoy the sun instead of weedy websites lolol


Lol........you jealous sambo????? hahah



Don Gin and Ton said:


> enjoy man! watch the hangovers in that heat. it aint fun


Thanks man,,,,,,lol i no mate, you just end up not wanted to leave the room, lovin the aircon to much!



Dwezelitsame said:


> nice to hear you really enjoyin yo work bro dats what its all about
> that and spreadin the love doin gods work
> 
> big up to you bro
> ...


Hey bro, thanks , the stuff is so tasty!!


----------



## sufc8t1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi buddy,,Nice grow and well done!.
Im growing this at the moment,does the finished product have much Blueberry about it?.smell/taste etc...
Thanks


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 8, 2011)

course i am lol i like turkey been 3times m8, what part you going?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2011)

sufc8t1 said:


> Hi buddy,,Nice grow and well done!.
> Im growing this at the moment,does the finished product have much Blueberry about it?.smell/taste etc...
> Thanks


Eyup pal, if your talkin about the blues/livers we get in sheff  then no,..... but if your on about the propa blueberry, i couldnt say mate dont think ive had it before, anyhow the taste an smell is real fruity on 1 of the phenos i got, and the other abit musky taste
What you reckon we gunna do this season then mate?



sambo020482 said:


> course i am lol i like turkey been 3times m8, what part you going?


Lol, this will be my 3rd time bro, im off to Antalya this time and ive been to Marmaras and Altinkum before, what about you??


----------



## arsenal69 (Jul 8, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> thanks man, the back plant just taste so good, its 1 of them when ya keep havin a toke and holdin the smoke in my mouth for a while........you no the type lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rep for you m8 top grow


----------



## sufc8t1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah I mean the proper blueberry earthy fruity kind of taste if you catch me lol.Im just really curious about it at the moment.I also got some Blue Mystic and some autoblueberry going on too.So I gotta get some sort of bluebbery tasting bud from this lot lol.
I have only ever had proper Blueberry a couple of times myself(ages ago too),but had lots of the blues/livers come my way.(where the fuck did the name "livers"com from anyways lol).
Anyhow,,,as for th footie,not got a clue mate.anywhere above wendys will probably be a reasonable target for us lol.Im not setting my hopes high on anything else.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2011)

every time i see you post sufc i have to do a double take n calm meself down. keep thinking RIU is being infiltrated by mackems


----------



## sufc8t1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Theres definatly no mackem in me mate lol.I been up there once when they had the stadium of shite.I went drinking up there that night,and couldn't understand a FOOkING THING anyone was saying to me lol.
Why-aye-man pet!<<<WTF is all that about?,because its said in almost every sentance lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 12, 2011)

See u every1 back in 2 weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

hahah 'well yes young lady' would be a literal translation.

tell me you went drinking in newcastle not scumderland tho man  like stepping back in time going to sunderland.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> See u every1 back in 2 weeks



have a fuckin blinder fella!


----------



## sufc8t1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah,had a good piss up in newcastle.The only time I have ever woke up in a strangers house,hundreds of miles from my house,with NO idea how I fell asleep.Fucking well freaky!.Felt like some fucker had date raped me or something lol.And I was laid in my boxers,so some fucker stripped me!lol.Turns out it was a friend of my brothers(he lives up there).


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Jul 14, 2011)

What up Pukka B? Dam I haven't been by in awhile. 11oz. Is a killa haul bro. Nice job again! Second grow my arse! Lol. Keep it up bro looking forward to the next run!


----------



## kpac (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks like youve upgraded!! Nice journal!! Nice ass dank your up to now!! Well done brother!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 27, 2011)

Easy peeps im back!!, the holiday was wicked nice and chilled for 2 weeks and was soaked init most nights so feelin it now, feel like ive been chewed up and shat out lol,
Hope you lot are good, im gunna do some catchin up now for abit on here, then got some work in the grow room to sort, ive fucked work off till next week so got a fair bit of time to sort it!
Had a fat blue cheese j last night at 2am when i got home, propa fucked me, nearly chucked 1 lol, my bros been burpin me my jars while i was away, the smells twice as strong now and tastes mint if i dont say so my self!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

welcome back lad! have a belter then i take it?? nice to come home to cured jars of fine nugs eh!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> welcome back lad! have a belter then i take it?? nice to come home to cured jars of fine nugs eh!


Eyup Don mate, yeh was a belter for sure bro, feelin it now thou got, a reet coff lol, cainin fags like fuck has done me in, and with the aircon on full wack i got a bark like a 90 year old pipe smoker lol apart from that tho mate it was wicked, good food good booze, and red hot everyday!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 27, 2011)

alright pukka mate, that 2 weeks fucking flew by! glad to see you had a good time, know what you mean about the bark, if ive done 20 in a night out im like weezing the next day like an asthmatic cat lol. whats in store for your next grow then bro?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> alright pukka mate, that 2 weeks fucking flew by! glad to see you had a good time, know what you mean about the bark, if ive done 20 in a night out im like weezing the next day like an asthmatic cat lol. whats in store for your next grow then bro?


Easy wowzer, flew by way to fast mate coulda done with 4 lol yeh mate was smokin 20+ easy, back home probly smoke 4 or 5 at work thats it.
The plan was the fairy was bringin me some livers cuts bro, but i think the fairy left riu, i hope he hasnt thou,......but lucky enough another fairy has got me a psyco and blue cheese cut   
so thats in store next mate, im buzzin cos i wanted to grow the psyco just as much as the livers or even more cos livin round here all i smoked for about 4years was the blues so wanna try that psyco, and the blue cheese pheno is ment to be killer also so gunna be a tastey harvest bro, i think youve tried both already mate


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 27, 2011)

welcome back pukka... everything has fallen to pieces without you... sambo has left... las says he's going...
i think we stuck with don and wow now .... oh noes

hope you had a pukka holleeeeday mate..


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 27, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Easy wowzer, flew by way to fast mate coulda done with 4 lol yeh mate was smokin 20+ easy, back home probly smoke 4 or 5 at work thats it.
> The plan was the fairy was bringin me some livers cuts bro, but i think the fairy left riu, i hope he hasnt thou,......but lucky enough another fairy has got me a psyco and blue cheese cut
> so thats in store next mate, im buzzin cos i wanted to grow the psyco just as much as the livers or even more cos livin round here all i smoked for about 4years was the blues so wanna try that psyco, and the blue cheese pheno is ment to be killer also so gunna be a tastey harvest bro, i think youve tried both already mate


aw mate, if that blue cheese is ronnie biggs you're in for a treat ! its beaYOWtiful, the psycho aint bad either  na man, the psycho is a real good strain, nice n easy to grow and the smoke is knockout, i tried sambos at 56 days an it was class, let it go the 9 weeks n itll be insane


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 27, 2011)

ronnie and pscyco at 60 days was pretty strong this time round and pukka wont be far from my nutes and stuff  ronnie aint the biggest yielder, does alright but the psyco is a big yielder and it stinks


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> welcome back pukka... everything has fallen to pieces without you... sambo has left... las says he's going...
> i think we stuck with don and wow now .... oh noes
> 
> hope you had a pukka holleeeeday mate..


Eyup mate cheers holiday was mint! 
whats gone off ive only been gone 2 weeks an the place is fallin to bits, 
Not to bad, las is still gunna nock about an sambo says he'l keep in touch, still gutted tho 



WOWgrow said:


> aw mate, if that blue cheese is ronnie biggs you're in for a treat ! its beaYOWtiful, the psycho aint bad either  na man, the psycho is a real good strain, nice n easy to grow and the smoke is knockout, i tried sambos at 56 days an it was class, let it go the 9 weeks n itll be insane


Yeh it is bro, cant wait be a right treat, was wantin the psyco bad aswell so im buzzin, im tryin to sqeeze 2 grows in before xmas but ive got a plan, im gunna build a small veg box thingy in my bedroom then before i flip take cuts and keep as mothers then i can take some more off them and veg for a few weeks in it, so there teady to go stright in, that should give me time for 2, its a lot of fuckin about but gotta be done or other wise ill have to start buyin it soon only got 3 oz of BC left!



las fingerez said:


> ronnie and pscyco at 60 days was pretty strong this time round and pukka wont be far from my nutes and stuff  ronnie aint the biggest yielder, does alright but the psyco is a big yielder and it stinks


Easy las, this 1st rushed run with the strains is only gettin 2 week veg and 8week flower its just for some smoke for me, then if my plan works out ok the xmas run should get a 4week veg in the box and 9week flower in the room leavin me a week or so to dry and shift the week before xmas  , gunna be hectick lol
Do you think it will work bro or will they be to small with the 2 week veg?
Nice 1 mate speak to you later


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh it is bro, cant wait be a right treat, was wantin the psyco bad aswell so im buzzin, im tryin to sqeeze 2 grows in before xmas but ive got a plan, im gunna build a small veg box thingy in my bedroom then before i flip take cuts and keep as mothers then i can take some more off them and veg for a few weeks in it, so there teady to go stright in, that should give me time for 2, its a lot of fuckin about but gotta be done or other wise ill have to start buyin it soon only got 3 oz of BC left!


youre not wrong wrong about the stank las, that psycho is fucking my shit up, starting to worry lol. 

seems like it would work pukka man, just you probs wont be getting the same as your usual yields but you know that


----------



## ghb (Jul 28, 2011)

i like the sound of the veg box, keep shit moving.
i agree with wow, if you are only doing 2 week veg maybe try 6 plants or something, and no matter wht you do i'm sure you will be happy with it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> youre not wrong wrong about the stank las, that psycho is fucking my shit up, starting to worry lol.
> 
> seems like it would work pukka man, just you probs wont be getting the same as your usual yields but you know that


Yeh i know bro, ive orded 5 x 3L airpots gunna use all the way threw, gunna see if i can get my hands on 2 more cuts so ive got 4 and grow them small, im hopin i get 2 different cuts so ive got 4 strains lol.........that would be mint lol



ghb said:


> i like the sound of the veg box, keep shit moving.
> i agree with wow, if you are only doing 2 week veg maybe try 6 plants or something, and no matter wht you do i'm sure you will be happy with it.


yeh looks like my plan of the huge 12/12 tent in the loft didnt go down well with the mrs so the little veg box will have to do for now mate, startin builin it soon
I decided to do 4 plants if i can get some more cuts in 3L pots should make a change doin some little plants lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 29, 2011)

EXPAND EXPAND EXPAND lol, its the growers dream. does she even go in the loft? deceit is a great sign of affection


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2011)

Lol.........trust me mate she'd hit me where it hurts lol..........she para about the chopper and its full of boxs siutcases all sorts of shit so i'd have to find some where for that then sort some decent floorin as its not boarded out up there, noise, the tent another light fan and what not was gunna cost abit,....... so theres loads of reasons she shot me down bro lol!!!!..., with the veg box i can get all the bits to make it from work, ive already got the 4 x 45w cfls i can get me hands on a couple of bathroom fans 4 nowt aswell so not gunna cost F all really so makes sense for now lol
She can fuck tho lol ill do it 1 day bro!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 29, 2011)

hahahaha dream big mate! it'l happen one day! may as well go for the little veg box, will keep things running smoothly for a while for sure.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

Just rent a flat with a few m8's. Put the jobless m8 in it. For a 64 wilma setup with all the stuff, its just under 3k. 3 of uz put a bag of sand in each ad split the profits 4 ways(the jobless m8 dosney chip in coz hes skint, but he waters and takes the shit if it gets busted, but never going to happen unless somebody got loose lips)

Pukka don't worry bout them choppers. They need more than that for a warrent


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hahahaha dream big mate! it'l happen one day! may as well go for the little veg box, will keep things running smoothly for a while for sure.


Yeah should work ok mate for now lol... got abit of work to do tho, had nowt but visitors since were back still gotta sort the room, give it a good clean after the mold incedent, i gunna have to build a little dry box also now!



supersillybilly said:


> Just rent a flat with a few m8's. Put the jobless m8 in it. For a 64 wilma setup with all the stuff, its just under 3k. 3 of uz put a bag of sand in each ad split the profits 4 ways(the jobless m8 dosney chip in coz hes skint, but he waters and takes the shit if it gets busted, but never going to happen unless somebody got loose lips)
> 
> Pukka don't worry bout them choppers. They need more than that for a warrent


I aint worried bro its the mrs nockin me down a peg as usaul lol........it will be happenin just not yet mate!


----------



## ghb (Jul 30, 2011)

can't wait to see you up and running again pukka.

as for the bud rot, don't let it get you down, it's not really got anything to do with the cleanliness of the room more to do with the fact that the buds were so dense, which is a good thing.

a sulphur burner can help prevent bud rot but even that is not 100 percent going to work.

topping can help because you end up with lots of evenly sized buds which are less susceptible to rot issues, and even if you get rot in a couple you still haven't lost your big main bud

get you veg box on and get growing again bro, looking forward to it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 31, 2011)

Eyup ghb hows it goin mate??
I should be up and runnin in a few days gettin the old room in shape, they will be goin in there as i usaully do, but with a 2 week veg, so that gives me time to build the veg box so i can take cuts off them and get them in there vegin ready to go stright in.
This run and the next ill just be puttin in the new plants after the others are done so ill be croppin every 8-10 weeks so just cuttin the veg time out, then after the xmas grow im thinkin about puttin 1 plant in, then half way through put a 2nd in so im croppin 1 plant every 4-5 weeks, so if i keep up the 5-8 oz a plant i should be laughin bro


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 2, 2011)

Get your butter out for the lads!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

expand expand expand lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2011)

perpetual is deffo the way to roll man! kingspan the roof, vent into your chimney stack then chipboard the floor. if you do the full space it'll cost a bit but for the piece of mind of knowing no choppers going to even suspect a heat sig coming out your chimney its worth the ££ i reckon anyway.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 2, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Get your butter out for the lads!


Comin up now my friend, phone uploader is playin up again so thats it!, after these pics im gunna start usin the digatal camera instead!



kevin murphy said:


> expand expand expand lol


I defo will be in the future mate!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> perpetual is deffo the way to roll man! kingspan the roof, vent into your chimney stack then chipboard the floor. if you do the full space it'll cost a bit but for the piece of mind of knowing no choppers going to even suspect a heat sig coming out your chimney its worth the ££ i reckon anyway.


Im in a pretty newish councal house mate, so no chimney stack lol......but when i look at buyin my own place i defo want a celler and a chimney stack!! lol

Got some pics comin up now only took me 3 days lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 2, 2011)

Heres some of the Blue cheese i got left, some bud close ups and some root shots in the air pots(had been dry for 10 days before i opened up)



My 1st canna butter run, made butter cookies!



And 1 of the space im buildin my veg box thingy in!
Spec im just gunna use the 4 x 45w blue cfls ive already got might chuck another 1 or 2 of them in, there only £10 ago with the holder off ebay, all sides covered in some kinda mylar stuff, got a big bathroom fan from work for extraction, gunna make it air tightish so then im just gunna have some duct into the bedroom for fresh air, a small desk fan in there, then 1 small side for clones and the rest for older plants in the 1L airpots, might end up with a small bowl with a rag in for humidty but dont no yet, the space is 80Hx80Wx60D cm



Check this, i walked into my local supply shop and look what i saw!!!.................im famous!


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 2, 2011)

1. bud looks real nice and frosty mate!
2. butter looks nice, mine was a lot greener but the proofs in the pudding, did it batter you???
3. is that the door to your main grow to the left of the veg space? 
4. you are fucking famous!!!

lol, couldnt be arsed with sentences, have a good one bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2011)

looks like you've got everything under control pukka! that blue cheds looks tasty as too man.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 3, 2011)

yep yep you are famous my Brodah 

an im liken that veg space wher is it at -dont need much work 

nice budda mine came out green why is dat- only did it once might try it again

i hope all is good for you and yours 

1Luv


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

very nice pukka lad sweet mate hope all is well pal..


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey pukka just so u know, remember when I suggested u make bho from that moldy bud?

Well I actually tried it so now I can speak from experience. It really does work. I had a jar curing to wet n when I opened it it was mold. Sux. But the oil came out great and it would have been wasted otherwise. 

Just thot id let u know in case it ever happens again. Better than trashin it.


----------



## ghb (Aug 5, 2011)

pukka me old mukka nice to see those lovely root masses still white and healthy even that long after the chop, can't wait to see how mine come out.
that is they yellowest canna butter i have seen, looks quite appetising actually, i've been put off making the butter becaue im scared of how it would taste, maybe i'll give it a go.

stoned much?.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> 1. bud looks real nice and frosty mate!
> 2. butter looks nice, mine was a lot greener but the proofs in the pudding, did it batter you???
> 3. is that the door to your main grow to the left of the veg space?
> 4. you are fucking famous!!!
> ...


Lol
1. thanks man it taste sweet aswell!!!
2. yeh mate, found you need about 4 though only had 2 the 1st time was smashed but not battered, my cuz wa tho, he doesnt smoke he was fukked!!!!
3. No mate thats my wardrobe lol got to run my ductin through it and stuff.
4. lol cheers bro



Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like you've got everything under control pukka! that blue cheds looks tasty as too man.


Cheers donny boy! it smokes nice to man!



Dwezelitsame said:


> yep yep you are famous my Brodah
> 
> an im liken that veg space wher is it at -dont need much work
> 
> ...


Hi bro hope your good man
the veg space is in my bedroom, its the last room in my house to get sorted since we moved in, the wardrobes are 2nd hand i got them from work, there fitted but was to big for my space so i left the middle wardrobe out and made the desk, so doesnt matter if i mangle them a bit lol + i got the left over bits of timber to make the door an stuff, so worked out prett good bro!
A few people said theres turned out green, so i dont no why mine didnt mate, i only cooked the mix for 4 hours on a low heat then put it through a siz then a clean cloth and sqeezed it out.




kevin murphy said:


> very nice pukka lad sweet mate hope all is well pal..


Its all well pal cheers!



TheLastWood said:


> Hey pukka just so u know, remember when I suggested u make bho from that moldy bud?
> 
> Well I actually tried it so now I can speak from experience. It really does work. I had a jar curing to wet n when I opened it it was mold. Sux. But the oil came out great and it would have been wasted otherwise.
> 
> Just thot id let u know in case it ever happens again. Better than trashin it.


Hi lastwood thanks for the tip bro, ill defo give it a try in the future if i get the pesky mold again, did you buy a kit to make it or did you make your own kit??



ghb said:


> pukka me old mukka nice to see those lovely root masses still white and healthy even that long after the chop, can't wait to see how mine come out.
> that is they yellowest canna butter i have seen, looks quite appetising actually, i've been put off making the butter becaue im scared of how it would taste, maybe i'll give it a go.
> 
> stoned much?.


Cheers ghb, you'l be happy with the airpots there wicked bro!!.............the butter came out better then i expected to man, smells abit shit though but the cookies tasted nice mate no weed taste at all so i was happy with that and they didi the job, been lookin for some thing abit tastier thou for the next lot....something with chocolate and cream i think is in order lol!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

Awrite Pukka, you not got a fucking grow on yet. The longer you leave it the closer it is to Christmas


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 7, 2011)

lol same thing happened to my mate on the butter an all, he pulled a whitey after one! its hard to judge the dose though innit


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Awrite Pukka, you not got a fucking grow on yet. The longer you leave it the closer it is to Christmas


Not yet mate, im still waitin for the fairy but we've spoke and shouldnt be long, im a week behind now so these will only be gettin 1week veg, plan on takin cuts off these for the xmas run!



WOWgrow said:


> lol same thing happened to my mate on the butter an all, he pulled a whitey after one! its hard to judge the dose though innit


Yeh it is mate, ive only used half the mix and got 12 so gunna make them abit bigger the next go, try for around 8......we went night fishin bro, my cuz was laughin his head off for hours, but that was makin me laugh, havent been like that for years mate!


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 7, 2011)

I made my own, well I bought a glass extraction tube from a glassblower on riu for 25$ shipped. Awesome deal.

And then I bought a vacuum purge so that I can use the oil right away and its as pure as it will ever be, without waiting a few days for a long purge.

Whole kit of stuff including a oil bubbler to smoke the oil with was under 200$. The bubbler was 120$ of it.

And my cannabutter always comes out yellow too. It doesn't really matter but if its green you didn't filter it good enough. Or it has something to do with how wet/dry/cured it is


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 9, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I made my own, well I bought a glass extraction tube from a glassblower on riu for 25$ shipped. Awesome deal.
> 
> And then I bought a vacuum purge so that I can use the oil right away and its as pure as it will ever be, without waiting a few days for a long purge.
> 
> ...


Sounds wicked that mate, gettin it off a glassblower on riu is cool too.....................How was it? did it nock ya block off?? lol...........................my butter had a slight green tint to it, was still good tho, ive still got the other half of the cookie mix in the fridge gunna bake them thursday i think for the wknd lol.......should be a laugh


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2011)

i hope you have made progress on the veg cab man, the clock is ticking and there is so much dank to be grown before crimbo!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

my butters always greeny i dont really care tho the thc is in the fat and no one sees you baking a cake eh lol. 

the bho is rocketfuel. i've seen folks that toke non stop be rocked in one hit. i can only hit it after a line.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 9, 2011)

ghb said:


> i hope you have made progress on the veg cab man, the clock is ticking and there is so much dank to be grown before crimbo!!!!!!!


Your right mate, on a tight schedule to sqeeze the 2 in lol,,,,,,,,,,,,I finished all the wood work and seeled it up, gotta cut the duct holes cover the walls and chuck the fan an lights in, should be done by the end of the wknd!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> my butters always greeny i dont really care tho the thc is in the fat and no one sees you baking a cake eh lol.
> 
> the bho is rocketfuel. i've seen folks that toke non stop be rocked in one hit. i can only hit it after a line.


Yeh you cant tell once youve baked with it for sure mate, the cookies smelt a bit weedy but tasted mint!

How much did you pay for your bho kit don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

40 50$ or so


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 40 50$ or so


What we talkin sterlin then bro?, about £25-35? ............Not bad at all defo a thought for the future!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2011)

evenin 

was lookin but couldn't find the other day. they do smaller cheaper and a fuckin massive one that must need a calor gas bottle.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Essential-BHO-Butane-Honey-Oil-Extractor-Custom-Glass-/220810544771?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item7914e35c16


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> evenin
> 
> was lookin but couldn't find the other day. they do smaller cheaper and a fuckin massive one that must need a calor gas bottle.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Essential-BHO-Butane-Honey-Oil-Extractor-Custom-Glass-/220810544771?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item7914e35c16


Nice 1 donny boy!!.................looks the i biz them pal!.................dont they sell them in the uk??.......could be a gap in the market for them or ere


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2011)

not that i found man, you can get metal ones but they're much the same or much higher price. think the okief one is like $300 or a honey bee plastic one for a bout 13 bar, all depends what you wanna spend really.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 11, 2011)

now then pukka, how much trim did you end up with from your last? an did you use it all for your butter?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not that i found man, you can get metal ones but they're much the same or much higher price. think the okief one is like $300 or a honey bee plastic one for a bout 13 bar, all depends what you wanna spend really.


Same as most stuff then bro, i'd probly go for the cheapo 1(tight cunt) and see how it goes 



WOWgrow said:


> now then pukka, how much trim did you end up with from your last? an did you use it all for your butter?


I had 2 shoe boxes full bro didnt weight it it was like to large freezer bags full, and then i used the g13 trim aswell i reckon 3+ oz mate


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 11, 2011)

nice man, thats a lot of trim, guessing you ddnt use it all in the butter???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> nice man, thats a lot of trim, guessing you ddnt use it all in the butter???


Used the lot mate lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 11, 2011)

lol shit, and you didnt get _that _fucked up, and theres me thinkin you was a lightweight like me haha


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 11, 2011)

yeah once you make some oil tho you will want an oil bubbler or bong. The most efficient way of capturing all the smoke. Shits like gold.

You can get a glass tube for 25$ from a glassblower. Then all you need is butane (2x5$ cans) and you probaly already have everything else you need. Coffe filters, rubber bands, a razor blade and a pyrex cake pan....

And.. um.... oh yeah. Buds/trimmings

Optional stuff, oil dish, oil utensils, vacuum canisters and vacuum pump.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 15, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol shit, and you didnt get _that _fucked up, and theres me thinkin you was a lightweight like me haha


I wer fucked up bro, but i made them small so you needed a few lol, and i think thats what didnt make it that bad lol cos i was sat night fishin in pitch black just not doin fuck all apart from lmao at my cuz who was propa fucked up lol he was in a right state got his head down at 2am the light weight, i made it while 4am but i was bored as fuck not catchin owt, and was missin bites cos i was to monged day dreamin lol..................the next batch im eatin them at home so should see how they really are!!



TheLastWood said:


> yeah once you make some oil tho you will want an oil bubbler or bong. The most efficient way of capturing all the smoke. Shits like gold.
> 
> You can get a glass tube for 25$ from a glassblower. Then all you need is butane (2x5$ cans) and you probaly already have everything else you need. Coffe filters, rubber bands, a razor blade and a pyrex cake pan....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info mate, 1's defo on my wish list now lol might see if the mrs will get me 1 for xmas!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 25, 2011)

Ant been on much lately peeps and been desertin my thread abit been real busy buildin the cab and workin daft hours at work, and sortin my clones witch have come  im gunna do another update tomoz or somethin with pics of the girls and the finished cab, these pics here are off my phone and have just took 2hours to upload  from now on ill be usin my digi camera as the software for my phones is a bag off shit so im fukkin it off been doin my head in big time for abit now, sorry for the crap pics there next 1s will be mint!

Right heres some before and once i'd done the wood work









*


And some of the inside upto where i'd got the light are in now

*


















And 1 of what i keep notes in lol!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 25, 2011)

nice setup so far pukka gunna be a nice cab by the looks of it..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 25, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice setup so far pukka gunna be a nice cab by the looks of it..


Cheers kev!

*Veg cab *

* Ant been on much lately peeps and been desertin my thread abit been real busy buildin the cab and workin daft hours at work, and sortin my clones witch have come




im gunna do another update tomoz or somethin with pics of the girls and the finished cab, these pics here are off my phone and have just took 2hours to upload




from now on ill be usin my digi camera as the software for my phones is a bag off shit so im fukkin it off been doin my head in big time for abit now, sorry for the crap pics there next 1s will be mint!

Right heres some before and once i'd done the wood work












And some of the inside upto where i'd got the light are in now




















And 1 of what i keep notes in lol!





*​


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 25, 2011)

how many u reckon u can fit in there..and hit my signature at the new update think ull like it lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 25, 2011)

not many mate 4 at most and the prop depends on the size of um


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 26, 2011)

Pristine work, anal Pukka(said with envy) lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

sweet veg setup man. what you putting in there lightwise? and whats the white thing on the side?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Pristine work, anal Pukka(said with envy) lol


Thanks billy boy not 100% happy with it couldnt get the maylar stuff flat on the walls but will do loli



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet veg setup man. what you putting in there lightwise? and whats the white thing on the side?



Cheers Don im stickin the 4x 45w blue cfls in there for now, an the white things a 5" kitchen fan I got from work its a quiet runnin 1 has 3 speeds a trickle speed and humidity srnsor so kicks in full if 2 high got it for fuck all, all in its cost me 35 nicka for the cab so not bad at all!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

bargainous man. kool that its got a humidity sensor too man.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bargainous man. kool that its got a humidity sensor too man.


Yeh its spot on bro just gotta work out the settin for it tho cos all it is is a screw you turn so gotta find right range and set it, trail and error kinda thing should work mint for now!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 27, 2011)

im liken the box so far 
but a house is not a home till someone is living in it 

1Luv


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 27, 2011)

lol, such a perfectionist pukka. looks banging mate. all aboard the perpetual train, this is gonna be SICK


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 28, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> im liken the box so far
> but a house is not a home till someone is living in it
> 
> 1Luv


Thanks man, will be a house soon lol



WOWgrow said:


> lol, such a perfectionist pukka. looks banging mate. all aboard the perpetual train, this is gonna be SICK


Cheers bro, cant wait to get up and runnin now!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 28, 2011)

hows the wounded clone looking?? as long as theres roots it should be able to re grow ...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 28, 2011)

The bc i pulled the other day checked the roots and not a thing not 1 so that got binned and the psyco went yesterday checked it and the roots it had, had shrivled up and died so its gone bro 
So ive got 1 blue cheese, 2 livers, and 1 lemon goin in the flower room at the min and 1 lemon in the veg cab doin a update later mate!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 28, 2011)

I no what your thinkin......"about time!!!" lol
Heres the new line up ive got 1xblue cheese cut from a wicked pheno witch at the min is growin slow and all new growth looks like its revegin all wide wrinckley leafs but is doin fine now after a shacky start!
2 x livers/blues cuts both grown a fair bit since i got them a few days ago and are doin well and stink abit already lol
And 2 x lemon haze 1 in the flower room and 1 testin the new veg cab out lol.....just come friday and are settling in well 

Few more of the finished cab



Group shots.....BCheese back left,...... psyco(didnt make it) so now Lemon haze back right,........Livers front 2




Blue cheese with its reveg lookin new growth



Livers/Blues



Lemon haze



Right thats it peeps should be back to my weeklyish updates now still got some work to finish in the cab and still waitin on my 6L bases to turn up for my airpots they sent me 10L by mistake as soon as they come there gettin potted up from the 1L's
Stay tuned lol!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

excellent update pukks that cab looks sikk mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 28, 2011)

Happy days a good friend of mine is sharin the love, got these beans on the way!!!!   
Some top quality genetics mixed with a guy born with green fingers! = this;

10x Numbdawg=res priv #18 X rez Chemdawg x Sour D
4x Grape Kush= ?grape x RED Kush
5x Chemband=res priv headband x rez chem sd 
2*x Odd To EG=white ogk x oldschool ogk x lemon chem (all elit genetics gear)
2x MagicMonkey=Merlin x Gorilla Grape F1
3x Couger =Northern skunk x Red Kush 

The Red kush is the name some1 gave the Odd to EG listed above^^

The futures lookin good cant wait to pop a few of these, will be my 1st time with reg seeds and handlin males, think i might have ago at some pollen slingin


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> excellent update pukks that cab looks sikk mate


Cheers kev


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

no probs mate hit my sig just put update on..im the new mod now of this forum lol..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 28, 2011)

New mod ey kev? So whats happnin in mod land then?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 28, 2011)

cracking job mate...been a busy bee....im a rocker............or off me rocker


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

pukka not much mate been watchin the footy what games that have been on especially my team utd 8-2 lovely..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cracking job mate...been a busy bee....im a rocker............or off me rocker


Cheers del boy.......defo off ya rocker!!



kevin murphy said:


> pukka not much mate been watchin the footy what games that have been on especially my team utd 8-2 lovely..


I watched it anall some nice goals Arsenal need to sort it out man they looked shit!.........soz for the language lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 29, 2011)

lol united mauled them mate


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 29, 2011)

plant count has shot up ey pukka  haha worth it though, that new BC growth does look fairly funky, sure it will bounce back though. wicked job man


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 29, 2011)

Cheers wow, yeh shot up mate gutted about the psyco but buzzin now ive got the lemon to replace it! 
With the blue cheese the fairys mate took the cuts so dont no if he took them in flower or somethin cos they took weeks to root and now its chuckin out the wierd reveg lookin growth lol should be sound like you said tho mate
Do owt good or wknd bro?.......how did fishing go??..................sayin that i might go fishin now mate lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

Is that Sambo???????


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ha ha pukka the blue cheeses growth is defo a clone from a flowerin plant bro needless to say it will b sweet in no time from my experience they root faster but take a while to put out good new growth but all strains are diffrent but that just my opinoin bro!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Is that Sambo???????


What the fairys mate bill??



cheddar1985 said:


> Ha ha pukka the blue cheeses growth is defo a clone from a flowerin plant bro needless to say it will b sweet in no time from my experience they root faster but take a while to put out good new growth but all strains are diffrent but that just my opinoin bro!!


Thanks for that bro, i was thinkin the same should be sound soon, just checked an there lookin good, the lemons are growin now


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

Hes making posts vanish. Havent worked out how to do that yet. Good to know he lurking about


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 29, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What the fairys mate bill??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that bro, i was thinkin the same should be sound soon, just checked an there lookin good, the lemons are growin now


Give it a week bro and it ll b pukka mate takes em a while but they get there in the end it looks as tho it was late in flower if u ask me look at the start of my journal bro in my sig i had 20 like that at the start but they have sum of the thickest stocks ive seen mate so heres hopin its a good 1 for u 2


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 29, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers wow, yeh shot up mate gutted about the psyco but buzzin now ive got the lemon to replace it!
> With the blue cheese the fairys mate took the cuts so dont no if he took them in flower or somethin cos they took weeks to root and now its chuckin out the wierd reveg lookin growth lol should be sound like you said tho mate
> Do owt good or wknd bro?.......how did fishing go??..................sayin that i might go fishin now mate lol


lol that lemon is such a fucking nice high man, that pheno especially, its so balanced and hits you straight away so you know where youre at (I fuckin hate proper creepers lol). 

fishin went well mate, got about 5 bites and landed two so not all bad, 11 and an 8 pound pikes  what type o fishing do you do mate?


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 29, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ha ha pukka the blue cheeses growth is defo a clone from a flowerin plant bro needless to say it will b sweet in no time from my experience they root faster but take a while to put out good new growth but all strains are diffrent but that just my opinoin bro!!


If your wondering why clones from a flowering plant may root faster, its the nutrients. Flowering nutes promote root growth. Some ppl actually use a but of flower nutes on seedlings or just rooted clones.

And also, nitrogen does the opposite. Ever tried taking clones from a plant with an N toxcicity? Hehe one of the first reasons I failed at cloning. 

Now I water with pure water for 3 days before taking clones.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 31, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Give it a week bro and it ll b pukka mate takes em a while but they get there in the end it looks as tho it was late in flower if u ask me look at the start of my journal bro in my sig i had 20 like that at the start but they have sum of the thickest stocks ive seen mate so heres hopin its a good 1 for u 2


Your right chedder the new growths lookin good now and the side colas are as thick as the main stem, on the other girls there tiny only just appeared so will be good to see how it goes mate



WOWgrow said:


> lol that lemon is such a fucking nice high man, that pheno especially, its so balanced and hits you straight away so you know where youre at (I fuckin hate proper creepers lol).
> 
> fishin went well mate, got about 5 bites and landed two so not all bad, 11 and an 8 pound pikes  what type o fishing do you do mate?


Im buzzin ive got the lemon after what you lot say about it, and was thinkin about gettin it in seeds before in got the bc last run but was put off we the many different phenos but aint got a worry about that i no this 1s killa!.....................Noticin a difference in the 2 lemons now 1 under the 600w and the other the cfls and they was near enough identical when they turned up ill get pics tomoz

I go carp fishing bro at my local pond im a total amateur havent been goin for long, well did when i was a kid then didnt go till about a year ago my best is 18lb..........i enjoy just sittin there with a joint relaxin with all the nature around lol



TheLastWood said:


> If your wondering why clones from a flowering plant may root faster, its the nutrients. Flowering nutes promote root growth. Some ppl actually use a but of flower nutes on seedlings or just rooted clones.
> 
> And also, nitrogen does the opposite. Ever tried taking clones from a plant with an N toxcicity? Hehe one of the first reasons I failed at cloning.
> 
> Now I water with pure water for 3 days before taking clones.


Eyup LW, wierd init that... you'd think veg nutes would help the roots, ill be takin some cuttin soon hope i dont mess um up lol wish me luck and thanks for the info man


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 2, 2011)

that was correct info on flower nutes for rooting just a likle though


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> that was correct info on flower nutes for rooting just a likle though


Thanks man!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

U flipped yet m8.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2011)

Eyup every1 plants are doin good,...... mr thicko here forgot to order some more coco so when the correct bases turned up for my pots could only pot up 2, the blue cheese and the lemon ive done so gotta get some quick to pot the livers up
Ive started usin the cal-max for the 1st time today, im runnin.............. Cal-max 2ml/4L, Rhiztonic 12ml/4L, and A&B 8ml/4L
The blue cheese is doin great now all new growth is normal, but now im thinkin its growin 3 main colas like its been topped or somethin heres some pics











SLH both are do good the one in the small pot is the 1 under the cfls
















Livers, both doin good startin to see the viney structure on um now















Group shots


----------



## tiltswitch (Sep 4, 2011)

hi mate its my first grow...im one of them people that knows loads but never actually done it yet...im gonna grow in coco and liked the little tip about the pebbles...mine is quite a big set up wiv 6 600w lights in a 6m sq room ,im buildin my own tent to save money...im usin g.e.t. nutes and bloombastic..got all the gear and an ioniser for outside the room in line and extract fan and decent carbon filter....plannin on growin bluberry from attitude...any help you can giv me bout growin in coco appreciated...also r them air pots any good???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U flipped yet m8.


Gunna do it tomoz mate after ive got some more coco and potted the livers up, then im gunna be talkin my cuts from the livers and bc in the next few days 



tiltswitch said:


> hi mate its my first grow...im one of them people that knows loads but never actually done it yet...im gonna grow in coco and liked the little tip about the pebbles...mine is quite a big set up wiv 6 600w lights in a 6m sq room ,im buildin my own tent to save money...im usin g.e.t. nutes and bloombastic..got all the gear and an ioniser for outside the room in line and extract fan and decent carbon filter....plannin on growin bluberry from attitude...any help you can giv me bout growin in coco appreciated...also r them air pots any good???


Eyup tiltswitch, and welcome............setup sounds good mate, if youve got the full room to grow in, have you thought about makin the room air-tightish and not botherin makin the tent?...will be alot easier, then if its a upstairs room just cut holes in the ceilin for the ductin.
Any Qs you got mate on coco feel free to ask i should be able to help, dont no much about the g.e.t nutes and the bb but anythin else i can help
The airpots are good bro you dont get root bound, so if you usauly use big 20L standed pots you will be able to produce the same in a 10L or if you grow them small you could get away with a 3L airpot, i'd recommend them mate


----------



## Refusedpanda (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice coco grow bro. I have a few moms in coco and its a pretty easy medium to deal with.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2011)

Refusedpanda said:


> Nice coco grow bro. I have a few moms in coco and its a pretty easy medium to deal with.


Thanks panda, yeh its real easy to use mate i love the stuff lol


----------



## tiltswitch (Sep 4, 2011)

cheers for the response mate...thought it would b easier makin a tent then pastin the fookin mylar to the wall...plus itl keep the smell in a bit....dont kno any tips appreciated


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2011)

You could just paint the walls mat white mate thats all ive done in the flower room, or if you allready got the maylor try stapeling it to the walls
If your turnin a room mate all you need to do is screw some wood across the bottom of the door frame level with it then get some of the door seal stuff from bnq or sumut put that around, and the door seals the room up
Put a blind up in the window then build some boxin around it, keep the window open a little then you can duct fresh air in from there, with out light escapin
Paint the walls
Everything easy tto hang cos you can screw stright into the joists
Cut some holes in the ceilin(if your up stairs) for ductin and have your fans ballast ect in the loft, and if youve got a bathroom fan and it vents into the loft and out a vent take that off and connect your extranct duct to it so you can vent out of that so not as dodgy
Get some plastic sheetin for the floor seel that around with tape then room should be air tight ish then you can run your extract fan with a duct to the window and it will drag air in so only need 1 fan, loop method i think its called
Hope this helps mate....................how was you plannin on makin the tent??


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

now thats a update pukka sweet as mate sweet as..sikk air pots mate excellent looking young uns aswell..respect..


PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup every1 plants are doin good,...... mr thicko here forgot to order some more coco so when the correct bases turned up for my pots could only pot up 2, the blue cheese and the lemon ive done so gotta get some quick to pot the livers up
> Ive started usin the cal-max for the 1st time today, im runnin.............. Cal-max 2ml/4L, Rhiztonic 12ml/4L, and A&B 8ml/4L
> The blue cheese is doin great now all new growth is normal, but now im thinkin its growin 3 main colas like its been topped or somethin heres some pics
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

doin the slh now and it looking really good..


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

u have the exact same pheno of slh kev. and what beut she is too, lovely smoke.

plants are lookin nice m8 but i didnt expect anything less you always do well, your be gonna be in hi-grade heaven soon lol whats the plans when u flowering pukka and what ya flowering?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> now thats a update pukka sweet as mate sweet as..sikk air pots mate excellent looking young uns aswell..respect..


Cheers kev you rock the airpots to dont ya?



kevin murphy said:


> doin the slh now and it looking really good..


Ive herd nothin but good things about it mate, thinkin about doin a run of it on its own in the flower room or maybe 2 in there grow um like trees lol



newuserlol said:


> u have the exact same pheno of slh kev. and what beut she is too, lovely smoke.
> 
> plants are lookin nice m8 but i didnt expect anything less you always do well, your be gonna be in hi-grade heaven soon lol whats the plans when u flowering pukka and what ya flowering?


Hi-grade heaven sounds good to me mate lol.............im gunna switch to 12/12 tomoz once ive potted up the livers, ment to have flipped saturday tryin to put it of a little as my clonin gear ant turned up yet lol............im guna flower all 4 what are in the flower room na once its flipped to 12/12 that will be the last time anythings veged in there!.....then ive got the slh in the veg cab allready as a mother and gunna take cuts of the livers and bc for the xmas run witch is gunna over lap this grow cos im behind schedule(some vodka swillin stoners fault lol) but hopin to get my hand on the psyco and maybe the cheese so it will be 1 of each of them with the others - the bc, just gotta see how it pans out lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

did do mate yea bought some and i lost the pegs for sum of em so just got sum square pots lol but got 15-20 15 litres just sitting upsatirs lol..


PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers kev you rock the airpots to dont ya?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tiltswitch (Sep 4, 2011)

ws just gonna build a frame and staple the mylar round it and that...but to be honest itl b simpler doin wat u sed...wwas just a bit worried bout the smell tho...them pots u usin u just taken the little ones and placin em in the bigger pots and fillin the coco in around em?? also wat are them stoppers near the top of em?? i was gonna buy some of em pots but they were 4 quid each and wen u buyin 30 of the fookers it adds up lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2011)

As long as you seel the door up good mate you should be good or you could build another door just behind like a hatch and seel both up thats what ive done for the noise
the airpots come flat packed mate and you rap them up around the base then the blue screww go in the top to hold it together make it real easy to transplant cos you just take the screw out and it un raps it self worked real good on my last run no shock at all the plants just kept growin.
What size pots you goin for? 11Ls or something?......if you are buy just 5 airpots the 6L 1s and see what you think ill chuck a link up to there vid

[video]http://www.superoots.com/airpot_using.htm[/video]


----------



## tiltswitch (Sep 4, 2011)

10 litre pots mate...bit late to buy the air pots as iv already bought the 10 l pots....next time tho im deffo gonna use em....didnt hav enuff doh this time its cost me 1500 quid so far for the gear and the seeds,il hav enuff to get some clay pebbles and the wood and that for the room and then bits and bats but then im tapped out...jees if i had the money id of spent bout 5 grand easy....lol

its funni cos the guy in the shop told me to use the air pots wiv coco but i thought he was workin me over as they were 4 quid each so i sed no....fookin noob

another thing mate,is transplanting easy with coco wen u usin the little seedling pots and do u recommend some clay pebbles in the bottom too.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeh mate give them ago on your next run and get the 6L or the 3Ls will do the same job as the 10L standards!
Do you mean the small seedling pots....my 1Ls? And yeh easy to transplant mate there spot on!
And I put some clay pebbles in the bottom just a few shake it and they block the holes roots still get through and air prune so still doin its job lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 5, 2011)

Cant believe the UK growers thread has been closed down what a joke!
Come on kevin murphy sort it out mate!
We all need to do somethin about it, it takes the piss rollitup is a joke na we these new mods!!


----------



## tiltswitch (Sep 5, 2011)

hey pukka wats the score on lights and pluggin em in...i got 6 600whps and not too sure whr to get the info on how not to burn down my house,im told a normal uk plug is 15 amp or sumat and 1 600w is 9 amp....where the fook am i gonna plug it all in....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2011)

Your gunna need a 6way contactor mate to switch the 6x 600w on at once safely or 6 decent timers an have each light plugged in to a differnt socket so you'l need 3double sockets in the room to plug them in or in loft if you havin the bases dont use a 6way extensoin lead the 13amp fuse will blow when they kick in!
I'd look at gettin a 6way contactor then you need 1 timer plugged in the wall socket the contactor plugged in that then the 6 lights plugged in the contactor I even think they do contactors with timers built in
Google them mate will cost you tho lol.......witch I no your on a budget na so is crap lol
Im on my phone now so will point you in the right direction later if you cant find them


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

wasnt on when it happened mate and ive messaged 3 mods in that section to move it back i have no power in toke and talk


----------



## tiltswitch (Sep 6, 2011)

cheers pukka...spent up really now tho not havin to build the fookin tent has saved me about 30 quid...i already got the timers worse comes to worse il just hav extension leads all round the basterd house lol....strugglin wat seeds to buy tho....theres so bloody many....short flower ,big yield and easy grow..and easy sellable just in time for kids presents at crimbo.. .lol...i dont want much do i..
theres a new g13 seed out called blueberry gum...quick flower and sposed to b real easy to grow so im leanin toward that...i gotta get em to day so they here by friday and i can get startd...my heads burnin out with all this growin info...need to start it b4 i xplode lol....been along time since i last nicked me dads homemade premix for his begonias and grew some shit snidey in me cupboard,lol...things hav moved on abit since then hahaha

would it b a good idea to put clay pebbles in my normal pots???? seed pots and 10litre


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

i sorted the uk growers thread restore and up and running mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2011)

Bump

Eyup every1 plants are doin good,...... mr thicko here forgot to order some more coco so when the correct bases turned up for my pots could only pot up 2, the blue cheese and the lemon ive done so gotta get some quick to pot the livers up
Ive started usin the cal-max for the 1st time today, im runnin.............. Cal-max 2ml/4L, Rhiztonic 12ml/4L, and A&B 8ml/4L
The blue cheese is doin great now all new growth is normal, but now im thinkin its growin 3 main colas like its been topped or somethin heres some pics











SLH both are do good the one in the small pot is the 1 under the cfls
















Livers, both doin good startin to see the viney structure on um now















Group shots


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

nice update pukka....


----------



## tiltswitch (Sep 6, 2011)

hey pukka plants look cool mate...hope mine come out as good....i just got hold of some armageddon clones mate but there in rockwool...wats the score on that ,can i just throw em in the coco wen they rooted??


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2011)

pukka 4 strains under one light? you will have your work cut out mate. i'd top the slh before you flip it or it will end up hitting the light and stopping the other girls from getting any. also she is a hungry bitch alright, i had made a list for my mate to feed them and forgot to put a decimal point inbetween the numbers so they were getting 10 times what they should have been, still no sign of burn though..................


shame about the psycho mate, maybe next time. you have more than enough to keep you busy man!! looking great as always

tiltswitch, rockwool does ok in coco, just wait for roots then pot up. i must add i hate rockwool though, i would be re-snipping them and putting them in root riots if it were me, very tricky if you aren't too confident though.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 7, 2011)

things looking good over there m8

what material on th walls

you know what you hear when you log onto aol 

you should be hearing it soon--Youve got mail

twice pkg and notes


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2011)

tiltswitch said:


> hey pukka plants look cool mate...hope mine come out as good....i just got hold of some armageddon clones mate but there in rockwool...wats the score on that ,can i just throw em in the coco wen they rooted??


Thanks tilt........you smoked the armageddon before?



ghb said:


> pukka 4 strains under one light? you will have your work cut out mate. i'd top the slh before you flip it or it will end up hitting the light and stopping the other girls from getting any. also she is a hungry bitch alright, i had made a list for my mate to feed them and forgot to put a decimal point inbetween the numbers so they were getting 10 times what they should have been, still no sign of burn though..................
> 
> 
> shame about the psycho mate, maybe next time. you have more than enough to keep you busy man!! looking great as always


Cheers ghb......ive got 3 strains mate the bc, slh and 2 livers........................is the lemon a strecher then? its only like 5-6" tall so i thought even if it tripples it would only be 18"........i flipped to 12/12 yesterday, what the livers like for strechin mate?......im good for hight bro can raise the light to 7ft but was hopin they wouldnt get that big, there half the size to what i usaully veg to?
And the lemon is hungry already got a few spots like mag deff stopped now ive used the calmax others are sound, gotta remember to start usin stright away with the lemon next time



Dwezelitsame said:


> things looking good over there m8
> 
> what material on th walls
> 
> ...


Cheers man, the stuff on the walls is that diamond maylar stuff its ment to stop heat spots and spread the light better.
buzzin bro, cant wait for um to come 



kevin murphy said:


> nice update pukka....


Thanks kev again lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 7, 2011)

new update on thread pal couple pages back from last page...


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers ghb......ive got 3 strains mate the bc, slh and 2 livers........................is the lemon a strecher then? its only like 5-6" tall so i thought even if it tripples it would only be 18"........i flipped to 12/12 yesterday, what the livers like for strechin mate?......im good for hight bro can raise the light to 7ft but was hopin they wouldnt get that big, there half the size to what i usaully veg to?
> And the lemon is hungry already got a few spots like mag deff stopped now ive used the calmax others are sound, gotta remember to start usin stright away with the lemon next time


ah well if you already flipped em they should be ok, probly end up about 3 feet though, you will be very surprised!! as i said before it is very hard to burn the slh, an e.c of 4.1 for two weeks did it no harm so don't be shy with the feeding
don't know about the livers not had the pleasure yet, it's on my list like, i'm sure you'll like it from what i hear.

you got anything going in the veg cab?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 7, 2011)

Lookin good bro do u not use hydroton at the base of your pots


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2011)

Ill kep a eye on it then mate might have to mix its own food from the others see how it goes................its my 1st run of the livers so im buzzin mate cant wait for the flower to start lol
Ive just got a lemon in the cab at the min for a mother and im takin cuts tomoz of the others and they will be in there then.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lookin good bro do u not use hydroton at the base of your pots


cheers chedder,....i use clay pebbles in the bottom mate, but only to stop the coco fallin out the airpots bases.


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2011)

the slh is a dream to clone pukka you made a good decision selecting that as a mother. i love every thing about that plant apart from the fact it takes 11 weeks to flower, you can cut at 10 but the high is way too racy


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 7, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> cheers chedder,....i use clay pebbles in the bottom mate, but only to stop the coco fallin out the airpots bases.


The exact reason i like to bro but wondered if you needed to in the smart pots !! By the way sum rep for the healthy lookin ladies comin your way!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2011)

Got the other 2 livers potted up now and im takin my cuts tomoz i also flipped to 12/12 yesterday!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2011)

ghb said:


> the slh is a dream to clone pukka you made a good decision selecting that as a mother. i love every thing about that plant apart from the fact it takes 11 weeks to flower, you can cut at 10 but the high is way too racy


i like racey some times mate lol....think ill try both.............it will be my 1st time takin cuts but got it all sorted mate.



cheddar1985 said:


> The exact reason i like to bro but wondered if you needed to in the smart pots !! By the way sum rep for the healthy lookin ladies comin your way!!


Cheers chedds, dont no about the smart pots mate , as don he users um i think lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice as always pukka. I think id like to try some livers. I probly couldn't get a cut but I can get seeds. One id like to try is called blazing blues (livers x casey jones) and underground originals has some blues strains too.


----------



## lilindian (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes Pukka lookin good! Got a nice selection here. Also the veg cab u made looks fat. Well played


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

nice job mate...


----------



## tiltswitch (Sep 8, 2011)

no puk i never had armageddon b4...i c theres two types on attitude i just doubt its the expensive 1 im gettin ,clones comin 2moz or sat so im rushin like a mad wizz head ...i got my room nearly finisshd now...blocked the window wiv a box and that and put a 6inch hole innit for the air intake...hole in ceilin to loft for out...just gotta mylar the walls now and hang the lights...plugin all the shit in is doin my hed in tho...im goin to hav wires everywhr....never bloody thought of that till it was to late....im not xpectin much from my first proper grow but to get just enough 4 myself and cover criumbo money wise il b a happy man...

need to borro a camera so u guys can hav a look and giv me some well needed tips...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

lookin good pukka man, those diddy airpots always make me wonder how big a plant you could actually grow in them.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

i grew the same lemon u got pukka next to livers n pyscho last run and there wasnt no major difference in height or speed of growth.

unbroken exodus arrived this morning, think our mutual fairy friend has been getting some packaging tips and then improved on em lol arrived in better shape than most of mine lol


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 8, 2011)

these Livers seem popular around here but I'm sure I read somewhere they're not available from the seed banks? they're clone only? or did I get that wrong?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 8, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> these Livers seem popular around here but I'm sure I read somewhere they're not available from the seed banks? they're clone only? or did I get that wrong?


Clone only my friend


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 8, 2011)

sorry to be stupid, but how's that? are they some sort of genetic screw-up that can't be pollinated? or are they female only?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 8, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Nice as always pukka. I think id like to try some livers. I probly couldn't get a cut but I can get seeds. One id like to try is called blazing blues (livers x casey jones) and underground originals has some blues strains too.


Thanks lastwood, ive smoked the livers/blues tons a times some mint some shite so im just hoping i do it justice mate, the blazin blues sounds good!



lilindian said:


> Yes Pukka lookin good! Got a nice selection here. Also the veg cab u made looks fat. Well played


Cheers mate buzzin with the line up myself lol............and happy with the cab its workin well just need a little desk fan in there and build a little moveable shelf.



kevin murphy said:


> nice job mate...


Cheers kev!



tiltswitch said:


> no puk i never had armageddon b4...i c theres two types on attitude i just doubt its the expensive 1 im gettin ,clones comin 2moz or sat so im rushin like a mad wizz head ...i got my room nearly finisshd now...blocked the window wiv a box and that and put a 6inch hole innit for the air intake...hole in ceilin to loft for out...just gotta mylar the walls now and hang the lights...plugin all the shit in is doin my hed in tho...im goin to hav wires everywhr....never bloody thought of that till it was to late....im not xpectin much from my first proper grow but to get just enough 4 myself and cover criumbo money wise il b a happy man...
> 
> need to borro a camera so u guys can hav a look and giv me some well needed tips...


Sounds good mate seems like you got it alsorted, ....ill be waitin for those pics!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin good pukka man, those diddy airpots always make me wonder how big a plant you could actually grow in them.


Cheers Donny boy, las said the same thing about the 1L pots think im gunna have to try it 



newuserlol said:


> i grew the same lemon u got pukka next to livers n pyscho last run and there wasnt no major difference in height or speed of growth.
> 
> unbroken exodus arrived this morning, think our mutual fairy friend has been getting some packaging tips and then improved on em lol arrived in better shape than most of mine lol


lol yeh the mutual fairys lemons turned up mint to mate lol......fairys bringin me the exo soon mate im buzzin ............i think the lemon will be sound to bro.




AcidTest said:


> sorry to be stupid, but how's that? are they some sort of genetic screw-up that can't be pollinated? or are they female only?


There cuts from a female acid so all female, you can pollinate them with anything you fancy mate.


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 8, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> There cuts from a female acid so all female, you can pollinate them with anything you fancy mate.


doh. i get it now. are there any popular livers cross seeds available you'd recommend?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 8, 2011)

Click on the link in my signature mate breeders boutique some nice uns on there!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

you'll be wanting commission next  cheers man


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 9, 2011)

Try underground originals on attitude, they have a livers x original blueberry, and also a bx1 and bx2.of the livers x blueberry, back crossed to the livers cut of course.


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 9, 2011)

cheers, thx for the infos


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 10, 2011)

blues like a step down or is it equal to 
and are they truly still in livers family


----------



## ghb (Sep 10, 2011)

blues is just another term for the livers, no idea why they have the two names for it.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 10, 2011)

U kno the brittish, always got 6 or 7 names for the same thing


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

hows things pukka lad still growing strong pal..hows the slh doin...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 11, 2011)

Eyup lads the name livers is from the guy who got the pheno apparently from a northen lights cross so it was named after him, the guys from sheffield were im from not far from me few of my footy mates no him the pheno turns bluey purple with cool temps so I think thats were the name came from, blues is what I call the strain and have done for years its all you could get in sheffield for years if it wernt blues people wernt interested lol......but with any weed all depends how its grown can get good and bad, but all still got that unforgetable smell ummmm ummmm its gorgeous  the young uns up my way always say "got pukka blues bone dry" no matter what it is cos they no it will get um queing up!!.......buzzin ive got it jus hope I do it justice.

@kev the lemons doin wicked mate stems on it are twice as thick as the others real strong sturdy plant, hungry tho started with a little mag deff again gunna have to feed it separate and boost the calmax I use up.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

good good mate the slh i got is like that always hungry it feeds like crazy..cant wait to see the harvest on it sambo said its a 70 dayer so thats were im gunna put it to..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeh mate defo a 10weeker to do it justice mine this run will be goin 9 im 3week behind schedule need the space for the xmas girls lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 11, 2011)

Eyup day 6 and everythings goin well the hungry lemon as got some of the mag deff rust spot things again so gunna start mixin its food seperate from the others and bump up the calmax, i use at a low rate anyhow 2ml/4L max is 8ml/4L. So apart from that its all good!
I took my cuttins yesterday, took 4x livers/blues and 2x Blues cheese didnt take non from the lemon as ive got the mother in the cab. Lookin sound this morn a little floppy but i just staked them with toothpicks. Ill get some pics of um a a few days.
Im runnin

Cal-max 4ml/4L
Rhiztonic 8ml/4L
A&B 10ml/4L

Livers











Blue cheese







Lemons











Group shots



















Veg cab


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2011)

how ja cloneing go then m8?


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice pukka what's on the wall of ur veg cab? Is that an exhaust fan?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 11, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> how ja cloneing go then m8?


Went sound mate, you wernt to late with the tips  



TheLastWood said:


> Nice pukka what's on the wall of ur veg cab? Is that an exhaust fan?


Cheers lastwood its a big kitchen fan i got from work for nothin, its got 3 speeds a trickle settin and humidity sensor kick it on full when gets to high works sound mate


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 11, 2011)

everything looking correct over here bro 
just checkin in on you 
all seems to be fine
im glad for you good luck wit all

1Luv


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks D appreciate it bro!
No signs of the mail will let you no as soon as mate!
peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

girls are looking good pukka! bit dry looking the coco tho man. how much longer before you flip dem bitches? xmas is just round the corner


----------



## tiltswitch (Sep 12, 2011)

lookin great pukka....should get some good stuff from that


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

alright pukka mate new updates on my signature or last page of mi thread..keep doin sum fine work mate..peace..


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 12, 2011)

He already flipped bout 8 days ago


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> girls are looking good pukka! bit dry looking the coco tho man. how much longer before you flip dem bitches? xmas is just round the corner


Cheers Don i took the pic just before a watered top always looks dry but wet underneath got to the stage now when every other day is to long but everyday is to soon lol......flipped a week ago matey lol........behind schedule big time! this grow is gunna over lap the xmas by 3week and this run there all gettin 8weeks apart from the lemon thats gettin 9......the xmas girls will be gettin 9ish and the lemon 10!



tiltswitch said:


> lookin great pukka....should get some good stuff from that


Thanks tilt im realy hopin so mate!



kevin murphy said:


> alright pukka mate new updates on my signature or last page of mi thread..keep doin sum fine work mate..peace..


Nice 1 kev will do mate!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

hahaha pukka the daddys boy lol j/k mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm the Fuckin Daddy now!!!!!(best cockney voice).................lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh and sambo mate did i here you say your from buckingshire?................got a great aunty down there my mum keeps pesterin me to take her down ill come see you mate  have a few vodys with ya lol


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 12, 2011)

livers 8 weeks 12.12


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2011)

Quality las my friend.................about time you showed up sambos been givin it large all time the fucka lmao......................gives me hope cos mine are only goin 8weeks this run and i'd be buzzin if they look like that.................you seen sambos trees? gunna be some monters them 2!

*




*





newuserlol said:


> buckinghamshire pukka and ya welcome netime im not a raving loon like i might seem ask las lolol


Leave it out mate had enough we billy givin me stick for my spellin lol.................guess ill never see you then mate from what las has told me lol  ...............just dont hit the vody the day im down!!....is mr las playin out when i come down?


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah if ur down pukka bro i'll come up 2 his or whatever for sure  wowser should be back about soon ish lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2011)

Sound as!... i was just thinkin wheres wowzer where did he go...schotland then where?......want to buy his ballast lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sound as!... i was just thinkin wheres wowzer where did he go...schotland then where?......want to buy his ballast lol


hes n spain m8 the lucky bastard.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2011)

Be a right laugh pukka the yorkshire man with 3 cockneys!!!.... best bring my translator lmao.........Good the weddin then mate?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> hes n spain m8 the lucky bastard.


Jammy get!!............how longs he gone for mate?.......seems ages


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Be a right laugh pukka the yorkshire man with 3 cockneys!!!.... best bring my translator lmao.........Good the weddin then mate?


hes alot closer to you than us aint no cockney bro u wouldnt be out numberd smoked under the table maybe but just me and las the southeners.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Jammy get!!............how longs he gone for mate?.......seems ages


2wks i think m8, go back in ya thread n delete the trash talk looks like u where talking to yaself now ive deletetd lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> 2wks i think m8, go back in ya thread n delete the trash talk looks like u where talking to yaself now ive deletetd lol


Ya a twat took ages that!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 13, 2011)

excellent them las mate...


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 13, 2011)

everything looking tip top pukka, the clones all look in wicked health, shame about the psycho ey but at least you got 3 other delightful strains to keep you occupied lol. ill reply to your pm in a bit mate, just got back an gotta unpack an get everything sorted, only home for a few days before moving down south, IM A NORTHERNER just like you, (since the age of 2, lol).


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 13, 2011)

fingers-i dont know nutin about no livers in US of A -but i know what a good lookin healthy plant is they look correct and about done redy to come down 

enjoy them i wish i could enjoy a couple hits wit you 

1Luv


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 13, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> fingers-i dont know nutin about no livers in US of A -but i know what a good lookin healthy plant is they look correct and about done redy to come down
> 
> enjoy them i wish i could enjoy a couple hits wit you
> 
> 1Luv


thanks a lot mate, people like u have made me stick around with ur good vibes 

she came down last night after the pics and thanks for ur kind words


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 13, 2011)

good to see you still popping in las.. you've been missed mate ..




las fingerez said:


> thanks a lot mate, people like u have made me stick around with ur good vibes
> 
> she came down last night after the pics and thanks for ur kind words


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 13, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> everything looking tip top pukka, the clones all look in wicked health, shame about the psycho ey but at least you got 3 other delightful strains to keep you occupied lol. ill reply to your pm in a bit mate, just got back an gotta unpack an get everything sorted, only home for a few days before moving down south, IM A NORTHERNER just like you, (since the age of 2, lol).


Cheers wow, im buzzin with the clones and im gettin the psyco soon I hope lol and the exo too, of im a good boy lol
Where abouts you goin? I bet thats what ive done, herd you sayin where your of to uni an thought thats where ya live lol
North v south then! if I come down you up for it? Props get drank an smoked under table tho me an you lol......we'l be cleverer an prettier tho lmao!


----------



## lilindian (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes Pukka looking perfect as usual, i've come to expect nothing less!


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 15, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers wow, im buzzin with the clones and im gettin the psyco soon I hope lol and the exo too, of im a good boy lol
> Where abouts you goin? I bet thats what ive done, herd you sayin where your of to uni an thought thats where ya live lol
> North v south then! if I come down you up for it? Props get drank an smoked under table tho me an you lol......we'l be cleverer an prettier tho lmao!


lol your cab is gonna stank man. im off to kings college london, cant wait for saturday but got a tonne of packing to do! yeh im up for it, well have to get newuser on the voddy, otherwise hell be up all night bein all sensible haha.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 15, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup day 6 and everythings goin well the hungry lemon as got some of the mag deff rust spot things again so gunna start mixin its food seperate from the others and bump up the calmax, i use at a low rate anyhow 2ml/4L max is 8ml/4L. So apart from that its all good!
> I took my cuttins yesterday, took 4x livers/blues and 2x Blues cheese didnt take non from the lemon as ive got the mother in the cab. Lookin sound this morn a little floppy but i just staked them with toothpicks. Ill get some pics of um a a few days.
> Im runnin
> 
> ...


Some nice young girls there mate, the BC and Livers look very similar. How often do you use the Rhizotonic and the Cal-mag supplement? I know you stated how much you use but I just wanted to check the frequency as I've read conflicting reports. I must admit the cal-mag supplement is the one out of everything I've got I'm most unsure about when to use.

Oh and sub'd.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 15, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Yes Pukka looking perfect as usual, i've come to expect nothing less!


Lol cheers mate....... i try 



WOWgrow said:


> lol your cab is gonna stank man. im off to kings college london, cant wait for saturday but got a tonne of packing to do! yeh im up for it, well have to get newuser on the voddy, otherwise hell be up all night bein all sensible haha.


Is that kings college at kings cross mate? ive worked down there at the science uni thingy lol...........wirin a new clean room lab for um......bet ya buzzin arnt ya, is your mrs off to uni aswell mate?
Be a right laugh won it all of us on the voddy 



the uk greek said:


> Some nice young girls there mate, the BC and Livers look very similar. How often do you use the Rhizotonic and the Cal-mag supplement? I know you stated how much you use but I just wanted to check the frequency as I've read conflicting reports. I must admit the cal-mag supplement is the one out of everything I've got I'm most unsure about when to use.
> 
> Oh and sub'd.


Eyup greek and welcome mate glad to have you on board lol..........................the rhiz i use every water from early on as soon as there roots, start low and buil up quickly to high rate 16ml/4L then stay at that for a few weeks then lower as i raise the a&b and add other stuff. and stop about week 3 of flower...........................the calmax i didnt use my 1st grow at 1st then got a mag deff in flower so got it and it cleared up so 2nd grow used from week 3 of veg and no probs all grow then on this run my 3rd i started last week about week 2-4 of veg had to cos the lemon was showin the same deff and the lemons the youngest the 2weeker thursty little fucker lol........i water every time with everythin im runnin at the time lol, cos cocos hydro so you want everthin there....only thing i dont is the cannazyme i use that every third waterin once ive stopped with the rhiz.
If you got some i'd start usin a week or 2 before flower cos its in flower when the deffs start comin mate..............you might be could we out it all depends on you water mate


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 15, 2011)

Cheers man, I'll add some rep when I can award it to you again haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 15, 2011)

No probs mate..................you in coco then? what you use?


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah I'm in Canna Coco but I'm going to try the Autopot coco next run for the added perlite and clay pebbles.

I'm using, have used, or will be using at some point, Canna A&B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Canna Boost (250ml bottle as a foliage spray because I just couldnt afford to buy a full litre right now), PlantLifes Bud Start, Ton O Bud, The Heavies, Fields of Green (a nitrogen booster with sea kelp, great stuff, I dont always add it to the feed but I always add it to foliage sprays), Carbo Blast, Royal Gold and Super B+ (both foliage sprays again).

Most of the Plantlife products I got for free at various points, I caught relief staff in one day when the guys in the store were at a hydro show and they gave me some bits and bobs, a couple of days later the normal staff gave me some stuff they had left over from the show, and I emailed the Canadian head office and they got them to give me a starter kit, I only paid for 1ltr of Fields of Green and a tub of The Heavies, although I've bought all sorts from them since I got going.

I've got all sorts of other things that I've been sent. I just emailed some companies and told them I wasnt happy with the Canna range and wanted to do a test grow against it and would they be able to send me some free samples. Plenty companies didnt respond or told me to basically 'fuck off and go buy some from a shop', but a few were more than happy to send out some stuff and answer any questions I had.

A couple of the sets I got.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 15, 2011)

Sound that mate gettin them for free good blaggin lad! lol
Do you no anything about foliar feedin with rhiz? and do you ph your foliar feed mate?


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 15, 2011)

Aye I've got some wicked stuff for nowt like, the Aptus stuff is pricey. Plagron gave me a decent set that will run one Planet, and Green Planet sent a really good set also. 

I've never used the Rhiz in the foliar spray before mate. I forgot to mention I've got a bottle of this stuff called 'Suck It Up' that you put in the foliage spray that breaks down the waxy surface and sucks the liquid into the plants, says on the bottle 90% of what you spray on can be found in the roots within xxx amount of time so could work with the rhizo. The only nute I've ever been told not to spray are enzym and beneficial fungus products. The suck it up also has a colour indicator for ph and usually its alright or a touch low, to be honest I havent really gone in for all the ph or ppm stuff yet, I'll probably get some meters in future but right now I've just been getting the feel for what they can take and watching what happens. Probably the reason, no defo the reason, I had problems early on lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 15, 2011)

boost works 110% lol  never growing without it again, deff makes the buds more dense 

just grown out the livers psyco and exodus and they are all very similar uk greek


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 15, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> boost works 110% lol  never growing without it again, deff makes the buds more dense
> 
> just grown out the livers psyco and exodus and they are all very similar uk greek


I'll keep that in mind mate. Whats actually in it? Its one of those things I'm not quite sure if its going to clash with one of my other addtives/boosters from a different company, it doesnt help theres no list of ingredients.

I quite fancy the exodus at some point, but yeah the Livers and Psycho are vey similar, looking at my 4 girls the livers and 2 of the psychosis look almost exactly the same while one Psycho is out growing the others by 3-4inches.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> boost works 110% lol  never growing without it again, deff makes the buds more dense
> 
> just grown out the livers psyco and exodus and they are all very similar uk greek


As above!! boost gives you mega dense nugs and i ve run with it on its own a few times but since using house and garden bud xl on my last round ive become to like that also as it seems to give your plants vigour and pushes them that little bit more i ve combined the 2 this run and all i can say is that i ve neva seen bud explode and put on weight like it before and believe me i ve grown some weight and i believe giving them a wider range of minerals has given them that little bit more to do this than it would with just using either boost or bud xl !!


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 15, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> As above!! boost gives you mega dense nugs and i ve run with it on its own a few times but since using house and garden bud xl on my last round ive become to like that also as it seems to give your plants vigour and pushes them that little bit more i ve combined the 2 this run and all i can say is that i ve neva seen bud explode and put on weight like it before and believe me i ve grown some weight and i believe giving them a wider range of minerals has given them that little bit more to do this than it would with just using either boost or bud xl !!


I'll keep that in mind mate, I've heard good things about the house and garden range. When I get to the flush I'm going to run whatever I have left of the boost through with the water.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

If the money was tight bro id advise bud xl everytime less than half the price and u only use a quarter of wot u would if u was using boost!!


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 15, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> If the money was tight bro id advise bud xl everytime less than half the price and u only use a quarter of wot u would if u was using boost!!


Money is tight but to be honest I've probably got something that will do the same job among my free samples. I've got some 'finisher' from Green Planet which looks to be similar.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

the uk greek said:


> Money is tight but to be honest I've probably got something that will do the same job among my free samples. I've got some 'finisher' from Green Planet which looks to be similar.


Bro if i knew u a little better id send u a litre of bud xl now !! I ve tried a few of your free samples myself with sum success but u cant beat eith canna or house and garden imo did u try and blag either of them? !!


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 15, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Bro if i knew u a little better id send u a litre of bud xl now !! I ve tried a few of your free samples myself with sum success but u cant beat eith canna or house and garden imo did u try and blag either of them? !!


No worries man, that is a strong endorsment for the Bud XL though 

Yeah Canna didnt reply. The US rep for House and Garden reckons I should be able to get something sent but I had to contact the european or uk guy and to go back to him if I have no success, I emailed the uk guy and he said they only normally send to stores, I'm waiting on his next reply.


----------



## ronniebiggs (Sep 16, 2011)

eyup lad some fine strains u got there


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 16, 2011)

Do I no you?......you got big hand mate??.......lol


----------



## ronniebiggs (Sep 16, 2011)

na u dont know me bro, i hope u dont lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Do I no you?......you got big hand mate??.......lol


Spanish Big Hands.lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;h8LXiHg-rBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8LXiHg-rBc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2011)

the uk greek said:


> No worries man, that is a strong endorsment for the Bud XL though
> 
> Yeah Canna didnt reply. The US rep for House and Garden reckons I should be able to get something sent but I had to contact the european or uk guy and to go back to him if I have no success, I emailed the uk guy and he said they only normally send to stores, I'm waiting on his next reply.


Try anythin to get them to send u sum bro they should in the end from past experience!!


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 17, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Try anythin to get them to send u sum bro they should in the end from past experience!!


I will mate dont worry, going to give the uk guy a few more days then going to email the american fella again. Been looking online and that Bud XL isnt too expensive, do you think its better than the canna boost?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 18, 2011)

sending good karma hopein all is good for you and yours dis fine sunday -his day 

1Luv



.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi every 1 thanks for droppin in while i was away the skeggy trip went well shitty weather but still a good laugh....................plants was in a real state when i got back i thiught the blue cheese was a gonner its main cola was bent right over and the other to side colas was down touchin the pot the others were all droopy as shit aswell was gutted when i seen them anyway gave them a quick water and they was all standinn up again after a couple of hours  the blue cheese was good today when i looked gunna get some pics later so will do a up date tomoz............
ps i only left the small room light on this morn before i went to work and just notice now so theyve had no dark time today  fucked up big time i dont no whats up with me!!!! real hopin i dont get no hermie probs now with the dryin out and now the no dark thingers crossed they will be ok still shittin it tho!

Ps again lol...................................The mrs is preggy so looks like pukkas gunna be a dad    ....................im only a step dad at the min, so got some practice so ill have 2 little uns soon cant wait!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi every 1 thanks for droppin in while i was away the skeggy trip went well shitty weather but still a good laugh....................plants was in a real state when i got back i thiught the blue cheese was a gonner its main cola was bent right over and the other to side colas was down touchin the pot the others were all droopy as shit aswell was gutted when i seen them anyway gave them a quick water and they was all standinn up again after a couple of hours  the blue cheese was good today when i looked gunna get some pics later so will do a up date tomoz............
> ps i only left the small room light on this morn before i went to work and just notice now so theyve had no dark time today  fucked up big time i dont no whats up with me!!!! real hopin i dont get no hermie probs now with the dryin out and now the no dark thingers crossed they will be ok still shittin it tho!
> 
> Ps again lol...................................The mrs is preggy so looks like pukkas gunna be a dad    ....................im only a step dad at the min, so got some practice so ill have 2 little uns soon cant wait!!!!


Well done m8. Aw the best. Didnae know u had it in you.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Well done m8. Aw the best. Didnae know u had it in you.lol


Lol..........Got that super spunk me bro! she'd only had the contraceptive(lol) out 3-4 days!!!!........................thanks mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol..........Got that super spunk me bro! !........................thanks mate


blah blah blah blah blah..........................lol Naw Im glad for you m8


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol yeh think ill edit it and put contraceptive in stead she'd go mental if she saw it lol........................and i have realy got that super stuff mate had a few scares in my younger days lol all after 1 job!. there all olympic athletes my swimmers bro LMAO!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

I usually finish on their face. hahahahahah


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 20, 2011)

Can you edit your post na aswell please bill?........................lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> blah blah blah blah blah..........................lol Naw Im glad for you m8


Lol you can still see it mate, oh well fuck it lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

see what?????


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2011)

1 of my livers cuts is showin a little root today so im a happy boy, thats 8 days since ive took them so im hopin the rest follow soon, not bad for my 1st attempt i havent set my heat pad up yet so i think the next lot will do a little better........i hope lol.......................gunna take some slh cuts later and do a full update of everything!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

get them updates on lol..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2011)

Eyup everthings goin well now after a little scare when i went away for the wknd got back and the girls were all bent over and droopy then i left the small light on all night so no dark time hope there allright theyve all perked up sound and are back to normal now!  ....i hope!
They have shot up loads bushin out nice to. gettin real full in there with 4 goin startin to smell allready the livers and the lemons a beauty real looker lol
Will get the girls out in a few days for a propa close up photo shoot lol
Im runnin

Cal-max 4ml/4L
Rhiztonic 4ml/4L
A&B 12ml/4L
Topmax 4ml/4L
Gunna start with the pk13/14 in a few days(i know "pukka its to early" lol) i always start with it early as soon as the buds are thumb size like the bottle says lol start low then build up to full strength and use for 2-2.5 weeks then i do a minin flush and a pk break for a couple of days then start with the overdrive last few weeks. seems to get everthing movin quicker early on this way 

SLH























Livers











Blue Cheese







Group and random baby buds shots



























Clones and cab


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Livers have a real nice look to them. I think your going to have a cracker there m8


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Livers have a real nice look to them. I think your going to have a cracker there m8


Thanks bill im hopin so mate  !!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2011)

looking great pukka man, they've really come on in a week. cant wait to see how you go with a 1litre airpot. it's like an uber party cup


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2011)

Cheers Don...........i veged the blue cheese for 4 week in 1 mate and it was doin real good, god knows what it would have been like after flower tho, should be good ill only veg for 2week in 1 tho.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 21, 2011)

I love that mini air pot. Things are looking wicked mate, your going to have some lovely smoke on your hands from them girls.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2011)

the uk greek said:


> I love that mini air pot. Things are looking wicked mate, your going to have some lovely smoke on your hands from them girls.


Nice 1 greek....i cant wait to try all of um gunna be mint!!.........1L airpots mate they work a treat!

Blue cheese 4week veg
*




*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2011)

still gripes the fuck out of me, the cost of a formed sheet of plastic with holes in. they are awesome tho. wish id stuck with them over the auto's though i'm sure it's my own ignorance of their intricacies that's letting me down.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

Lookin nice bro!!+ rep


----------



## ghb (Sep 21, 2011)

i have nearly finished my first grow in airpots and i have to say i'm not fully convinced that they are any better than regular pots, i think the one advantage they have is you can flower bigger plants in small pots because it will take longer to get rootbound in them.

not quite a hater, just not sure if they are all that.

i will use them again in the future, but i certainly won't be buying them again, 35p square black pots make me a happy man.

ladies look lovely pukka, gonna be an even bigger harvest this time round i reckon, cab is gonna be full of quality smoke come 6 weeks time. nice job


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> still gripes the fuck out of me, the cost of a formed sheet of plastic with holes in. they are awesome tho. wish id stuck with them over the auto's though i'm sure it's my own ignorance of their intricacies that's letting me down.


Yeh there fuckin steap mate £1.60 ago the 1Ls or8 if your only gettin a few like me, but gunna get pricey if youve got a big op goin...........i think ill be able to to grow some nice plant i the 1L so imagen how much it would save on nutes but would probs mean feedin twice a day in late flower.



cheddar1985 said:


> Lookin nice bro!!+ rep


Thanks chedds, cant hit you back yet!



ghb said:


> i have nearly finished my first grow in airpots and i have to say i'm not fully convinced that they are any better than regular pots, i think the one advantage they have is you can flower bigger plants in small pots because it will take longer to get rootbound in them.
> 
> not quite a hater, just not sure if they are all that.
> 
> ...


Cheers ghb!!..... yeh you could probs grow the same size and quality plants in a 1/4 the size you usaully use mate or even lower thats what there real good for and im sure you get happier plants the better roots you got also, im a fan of um mate, just the price thats shit.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2011)

bump

*Blue Cheese, Lemon Haze, Livers! day 16 of 12/12 *

* Eyup everthings goin well now after a little scare when i went away for the wknd got back and the girls were all bent over and droopy then i left the small light on all night so no dark time hope there allright theyve all perked up sound and are back to normal now!




....i hope!
They have shot up loads bushin out nice to. gettin real full in there with 4 goin startin to smell allready the livers and the lemons a beauty real looker lol
Will get the girls out in a few days for a propa close up photo shoot lol
Im runnin

Cal-max 4ml/4L
Rhiztonic 4ml/4L
A&B 12ml/4L
Topmax 4ml/4L
Gunna start with the pk13/14 in a few days(i know "pukka its to early" lol) i always start with it early as soon as the buds are thumb size like the bottle says lol start low then build up to full strength and use for 2-2.5 weeks then i do a minin flush and a pk break for a couple of days then start with the overdrive last few weeks. seems to get everthing movin quicker early on this way






SLH























Livers











Blue Cheese







Group and random baby buds shots



























Clones and cab









*​


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice big update pukka.

All lookin great!

What are those clones in? Little coco bags?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Nice big update pukka.
> 
> All lookin great!
> 
> What are those clones in? Little coco bags?


Thanks lastwood......the bags are jiffy pellets mate you can get peat or coir 1s, i got the coir dont no why lol........they come like little discs and you soak them and they expand i was recommended them off a few lads on ere!.........1 livers was showin roots today after 8 days so not bad for my 1st attempt, just got a heat pad to for the prop so that should speed things up a little.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 21, 2011)

all lookin quite correct at this point in time bro 

keep em healthy- but thats your clame to fame 


all lookin kinda sativa dom


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 21, 2011)

PB...I saw on your last grow you had some mold in the main cola...What is the cause of mold in plants ? It doesn't have anything to do with air-pots and open root exposure does it ? thanks SC


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

wouldnt wory about the light if there in veg mate..update looking good pukka


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> PB...I saw on your last grow you had some mold in the main cola...What is the cause of mold in plants ? It doesn't have anything to do with air-pots and open root exposure does it ? thanks SC


Mould thrives in hot, humid places with little or low ventalation. Get good air movement, dont cram plants together, have good extraction, good temps and all should be good in the hood. I use an aircon unit when flowering. It lowers the temps and takes the moisture out the air


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 22, 2011)

Things are looking wicked mate, cant wait to see how the SLH comes along. I use the jiffy coir pelts to start my seeds.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 22, 2011)

also generally have fat ass donkey dick nuggets doesn't help matters...



supersillybilly said:


> Mould thrives in hot, humid places with little or low ventalation. Get good air movement, dont cram plants together, have good extraction, good temps and all should be good in the hood. I use an aircon unit when flowering. It lowers the temps and takes the moisture out the air


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> also generally have fat ass donkey dick nuggets doesn't help matters...


Never had mould before. All this talk about it is giving me the paras.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 22, 2011)

ahh billy.. one day you'll have a fat donkey dick.. prolly up yer ass 

nah it's cos you're such an expert bro.



supersillybilly said:


> Never had mould before. All this talk about it is giving me the paras.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 22, 2011)

Eyup lads think a might no what caused the mold apart from the high humidity and heat and my fat donkey dicks lol
The little spy hole ive fitted in my door is off some ductin and its sheet metal I think its been corsin a heat spot right in front of it, where I got the mold cos thats how I noticed that part of the bud looked burnt dry an crispy, sorted it out now stuck some maylar stuff on.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

nice catch pukka...


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> ahh billy.. one day you'll have a fat donkey dick.. prolly up yer ass
> 
> nah it's cos you're such an expert bro.


Expert. hahahahaha. Thank fuck its easy to do this or I wouldn't do it.lol Who say money doesn't grow on trees/plants/weeds


----------



## ronniebiggs (Sep 22, 2011)

easy pukka i use the peat ones mate, so does newuser, i like them 2 have a little bit of nutes thats mild enough for them when the start popping roots, which is provided with the peat. they'll be fine coz u soaked them in rhizio didnt ya?

edit - and yeah mold comes from humidity, u do thigs right billy thats why no mold


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

ronniebiggs said:


> easy pukka i use the peat ones mate, so does newuser, i like them 2 have a little bit of nutes thats mild enough for them when the start popping roots, which is provided with the peat. they'll be fine coz u soaked them in rhizio didnt ya?
> 
> edit - and yeah mold comes from humidity, u do thigs right billy thats why no mold


Its just that cold up here, theres no humidity.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 22, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> all lookin quite correct at this point in time bro
> 
> keep em healthy- but thats your clame to fame
> 
> ...


Cheers D.....yeh the livers and bc all look kinda sativa dom bro, the livers is so viney aswell.



SpaaaceCowboy said:


> PB...I saw on your last grow you had some mold in the main cola...What is the cause of mold in plants ? It doesn't have anything to do with air-pots and open root exposure does it ? thanks SC


Eyup mate thanks for droppin in...........All right what billy said, nothing to do with the airpots mate.



kevin murphy said:


> wouldnt wory about the light if there in veg mate..update looking good pukka


Thanks kev and it was the flowerin girls i left the light on with mate.



supersillybilly said:


> Mould thrives in hot, humid places with little or low ventalation. Get good air movement, dont cram plants together, have good extraction, good temps and all should be good in the hood. I use an aircon unit when flowering. It lowers the temps and takes the moisture out the air


Thats the shit right there!! lol



the uk greek said:


> Things are looking wicked mate, cant wait to see how the SLH comes along. I use the jiffy coir pelts to start my seeds.


Cheers greek,...........i cant wait for the lemon to man im buzzin,........dont no why i went for the coir just sounded better for me lol



ronniebiggs said:


> easy pukka i use the peat ones mate, so does newuser, i like them 2 have a little bit of nutes thats mild enough for them when the start popping roots, which is provided with the peat. they'll be fine coz u soaked them in rhizio didnt ya?
> 
> edit - and yeah mold comes from humidity, u do thigs right billy thats why no mold


Eyup mate yeh he told me peat but when i checked um out thought the coir 1s i got sounded better lol........yeh mate been foliar feedin with rhiz and givin the jiffy a little soak with it.
2 more livers are showin roots now mate so 3 out of 4 now the bc no sign yet but lookin like soon got some tiny new leaf growth on um hows your exos mate?


----------



## ronniebiggs (Sep 22, 2011)

u not get my pm's?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeh mate just got it.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 23, 2011)

not easy bein in demand 
ay m8


----------



## lilindian (Sep 25, 2011)

Man that space is gona look nuts in a couple weeks and all the plants look super healthy as always. Also need to give this cloning business a try with my current one. This livers strain is starting to get my attention, do me a favour and sum it up in like 3 words.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 25, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Man that space is gona look nuts in a couple weeks and all the plants look super healthy as always. Also need to give this cloning business a try with my current one. This livers strain is starting to get my attention, do me a favour and sum it up in like 3 words.


Thanks mate its gettin full in there now takin the girls out for a little trim and a photo shoot later lol so gunna do a update then, ..................lol 3 words ey!..............the dogs bollocks!!!! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 26, 2011)

Just a quick 1 tonight, its week 3 things are goin well the girls are lookin great, buzzin now im at this stage defo the best part lol
Started with the pk yesterday
Im runnin
Calmax 4ml/4L
A&B 12ml/4L
Cannazyme 6ml/4L (every 3rd feed)
PK13/14 2ml/4L
Topmax 8ml/4L



Veg pics comin in a few days got some work to do in there 1st!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 26, 2011)

you got a full house there bro 
lookin like a little forest
keepem green
m8


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 26, 2011)

Will do mate cheers!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

sexy as fuck mate....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice 1 kev!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

Lookin pukka bro how far you in?!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 27, 2011)

Cheers cheds 3week yest mate


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

still away to go bro heres hopin it flys for yas lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 27, 2011)

Bump lol

*Blue Cheese, Super Lemon Haze, Livers! day 21 of 12/12 *

* Just a quick 1 tonight, its week 3 things are goin well the girls are lookin great, buzzin now im at this stage defo the best part lol
Started with the pk yesterday
Im runnin
Calmax 4ml/4L
A&B 12ml/4L
Cannazyme 6ml/4L (every 3rd feed)
PK13/14 2ml/4L
Topmax 8ml/4L



Veg pics comin in a few days got some work to do in there 1st! *​


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

what a bump lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

kicking on a treat pukka man. looking a little bare tho. how much foliage did you take off lol tho the girls look fine for it tho!


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol he could take off a lot more and they would love it. 

They say it doesn't make a difference, and its bad. But it does work, the more I prune the more I build confidence and take off more and more lol. I don't get super crazy like some ppl pull damn near every leaf.

I used to never ever pull 1 leaf, id let em die and fall off. But it does make your buds bigger.

You don't even need 2 plants to do a test, just prune 2 or 3 tops on one area on the plant and leave the rest and the buds will be bigger on the ones you pruned.

I just cut off any little buds that won't ever be big, lollipop the bottom 6" about depending on plant size, and remove any leaves that cover buds, cover other leaves or other plants leaves.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

lollipopping is one thing. i try and lst big fans out the way. i don't believe for a second that removing leaves makes bigger buds the logic just isn't right. plants soak up sun through leaves. remove leaves and guess what happens.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> what a bump lol....


lol cheers kev



Don Gin and Ton said:


> kicking on a treat pukka man. looking a little bare tho. how much foliage did you take off lol tho the girls look fine for it tho!


Eyup donny boy an thanks bro!........i only trimmed the bottom of the plants mate kinda mini lollipop lol..... there not bushy at all so not gunna bother much up top unless its a total must and i cant get them fans out of the way...............usaully with my cfl veg there bushy as fuck and i do alot upstairs but these with the hps veg are more strechy!



TheLastWood said:


> Lol he could take off a lot more and they would love it.
> 
> They say it doesn't make a difference, and its bad. But it does work, the more I prune the more I build confidence and take off more and more lol. I don't get super crazy like some ppl pull damn near every leaf.
> 
> ...


Easy lastwood yeh i noticed they seem to do better with a trim but not to much you still want a full green canopy when you look from above so you no the plants grabin as much light as it can, i only trim any fuckers that i cant get out the way or if theres loads a fans in the same spot fightin for light might aswell get rid of a few for better light spread below so it looks like were kinda simular mate!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> lollipopping is one thing. i try and lst big fans out the way. i don't believe for a second that removing leaves makes bigger buds the logic just isn't right. plants soak up sun through leaves. remove leaves and guess what happens.


Yeh im the same mate only trim if i cant get them out the way and if there bushy as fuck anyway so dont make no difference, would never do on a scrawny plant!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

new update on my sig pukka mate and give us a list of names for the strains that im crossing..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 28, 2011)

someone said they look bare look fine to me they lookin at tops or bottoms i have striped down like that -and left bottom bushy for hash both work 
not sure if one any better or not 






you showin up good bro my fav


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 28, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> someone said they look bare look fine to me they lookin at tops or bottoms i have striped down like that -and left bottom bushy for hash both work
> not sure if one any better or not
> 
> 
> ...


Eyup dweze cheers mate i like that pic to.....you can just see the trichs startin to arrive


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 28, 2011)

Right thats all the cuts potted up that was ready the shelf/screen in and the clip on fan and heatmat sorted plus the new arrivals exo cheese centre airpot and a close up of the psychosis with its repair job the main stem got snapped in transport or the fairy had to much voddy lol
Hopin it makes it, looks pretty healthy with loads a roots so thingers crossed!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 28, 2011)

does the heat pad have a controller to it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 29, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> does the heat pad have a controller to it


No mate ive got a timer for it set to come on 15min every hour.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

looking good mate...thanks for sharing pukka...fine work..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looking good mate...thanks for sharing pukka...fine work..


Nice 1 kev would have rather spent the day outside tho weather was mint! then inside faffin about lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 29, 2011)

i find heat pads without controller a bad thing
adv temps over 100 sum diff 
without controller can do more harm then no pad 
but sounds like your on and off might be working 
prolb wit dat is they prefer continuous 

controlls cost more then pad for reason 
but pad almost danger without 
before i sprung for controller i used cardboard between pad and plants 

as long as you are not cooking them ii guess OK


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 29, 2011)

This 1 is made for prop's that size bro and says it ranges from 24-26c in normal room temps so hopin it does, but cos its in there and temps are higher then room(24-28c) thats why its on for 15min then the pebbles should hold some heat till it comes back on im gunna keep a eye on it might have to tweak it, and im guna put a temp probe in there thanks for the heads up mate!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

Looking proper peng lad if myset up was nt as big with 4ft bushes id be proud to have a setup like that bro you deserve all the weed u can get and more mate i mean it not sure if i can rep ya yet but ill try lovin this shit!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 30, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Looking proper peng lad if myset up was nt as big with 4ft bushes id be proud to have a setup like that bro you deserve all the weed u can get and more mate i mean it not sure if i can rep ya yet but ill try lovin this shit!!


Nice 1 cheds my man lol......................you should be proud yourself some quality your growin over at your place mate!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2011)

Group shot of the 2xslh cuts 1 has got a tiny root showin now, the damaged psycho still hopin it makes it, the BC ready as fuck for the fairy to pick up at the back!
And a reg Grape kush f1 ( Grape Krush fem x Red kush(white og kush x oldschool og kush x lemon chem) ) in the root riot cube.







Blue cheese with shit loads of white furry roots needs to get in transport very soon!







Grape Kush..........put the bean in cup of water this friday just gone was cracked yesterday morn so put in root riot cube tap root facing up, looks like it will have popped by tonight!!







Quick shot of the flowerin girls comin on nice now will be 4weeks tomoz!!







Full update tomoz or tuesday!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 2, 2011)

lookin good bruh 
what is the flowering plant 
i hope the clone front right picks up -it needs a little more love 
i woould take away the 2 droopy - leaves if its gona come back tip will be enough and the leaves just burden at this point -weird almost looks like to much water 
sum plants tough nuts when it comes to clones but all clonable -sum easy and quick sum not 

gluck
if this case is gona be solved it will be by you


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> lookin good bruh
> what is the flowering plant
> i hope the clone front right picks up -it needs a little more love
> i woould take away the 2 droopy - leaves if its gona come back tip will be enough and the leaves just burden at this point -weird almost looks like to much water
> ...


Cheers bro, the flowerin girls are SLH front with no cane, 2x livers centre canes, and the Blue cheese back tallist cane
The clone in the front is the Psychosis cut, it was snapped when it arrived hangin on by a thread ive taped it back and hopin it makes it its not lookin good thou was a right job tapin it cos it was so small and fiddely lol.......ive got bad luck with psychosis cuts bro lol
Gunna keep a eye on it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

girls are cracking on fella! nicely for 4 weeks


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> girls are cracking on fella! nicely for 4 weeks


Cheers geeze.....I love these next few weeks now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

hahah yeah this is where the fun really begins eh. standing smoking spliffs just looking qt them growing haahA


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey Pukka how is that Blue Cheese treating you??

HP


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah yeah this is where the fun really begins eh. standing smoking spliffs just looking qt them growing haahA


Lol........yeh mate seem to check on them loads more now, and everything looks kinda simular at 1st! now its when you start noticin all the different bud structures and smells an that 



HotPhyre said:


> Hey Pukka how is that Blue Cheese treating you??
> 
> HP


Eyup HP hows it goin bro?...............Blue cheese went down a treat mate the 2 diff phenos were both tasty! all gone na tho, gotta Mr fingerez bc pheno goin at the min, herd nothin but good about it mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 3, 2011)

Eyup peeps!......Everythings goin well its week 4 and the flowerin girls are comin on good now
The Blue cheese and 1 of the livers has got 4 weeks left so 8 in total gotta make some room for the xmas girls and behind by loads they gunna over lap so gunna be sqashed in there for like 3 weeks should be sound tho!
Im runnin

Cal-max 2ml/4L
A&B 10ml/4L
Cannazym 8ml/4L (every 3rd feed)
PK13/14 6ml/4L
Topmax 10ml/4L


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 3, 2011)

Its going pretty good been a long time i havent had any net for a while. How u been bro?? Ur grow is looking awesome as ever and i hope that BC did some justice b/c the pheno i had was right down amazing!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 3, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Its going pretty good been a long time i havent had any net for a while. How u been bro?? Ur grow is looking awesome as ever and i hope that BC did some justice b/c the pheno i had was right down amazing!!!


Ive been sound mate cheers......yeh i was more then happy with the bc, what you got goin on at the mo?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## RobbieP (Oct 3, 2011)

looking good bro ! ya showing off now lol ... i stuck some new pics up on my journal aswell if ya fancy a look


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 3, 2011)

BTW what size are those trays under the plants?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> looking good bro ! ya showing off now lol ... i stuck some new pics up on my journal aswell if ya fancy a look


Thanks man!!..........mad as mate!!! just posted in your thread and said come over here and have a look aswell lol



RobbieP said:


> BTW what size are those trays under the plants?


The big tray in the flower room is 60x110cm i think mate

Theres more pics the page before mate and abit of info!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 3, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ive been sound mate cheers......yeh i was more then happy with the bc, what you got goin on at the mo?


Well over the past couple of months i have bought a new mobile home and put it on 40acres of oranges out in the country so havent had any time to grow and my shed is still at my old place.

Soooo i am trying to figure out what im going to do if im going to move the whole shed or strip it down and build a new one here at my new place, but i want to start growing very soon now that im all settled in and shit.

HP


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 3, 2011)

show off for sure hahaha no seriously nice pukka mate..amnd thanks for add


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ladies are lookin real nice my friend, thanks for stopping by on my Journal


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 4, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well over the past couple of months i have bought a new mobile home and put it on 40acres of oranges out in the country so havent had any time to grow and my shed is still at my old place.
> 
> Soooo i am trying to figure out what im going to do if im going to move the whole shed or strip it down and build a new one here at my new place, but i want to start growing very soon now that im all settled in and shit.
> 
> HP


40acres of oranges ey wow!!!!!............sounds sweet lol.......................if it was me mate i'd probs start again and strip it down.



kevin murphy said:


> show off for sure hahaha no seriously nice pukka mate..amnd thanks for add


Piss off kev lol............cheers mate no worries!



scotia1982 said:


> Ladies are lookin real nice my friend, thanks for stopping by on my Journal


Nice 1 scotia....................no problemo bro lol........i want to see if that space finish's up in 6weeks for ya!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2011)

colas are really starting to fill in now lad. roll on crimbo


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> colas are really starting to fill in now lad. roll on crimbo


Aye gettin fat mate specaily the slh at the front gunna be huge!...............gunna a try and sqeeze another in before crimbo mate lol, got 9 weeks this saturday comin ive got the lemon in the cab ready to go in now and 2 tiny livers cuts, gunna leave 1 of them in the 1L airpot and the others goin in the 6L,
only prob is space its rammed in there allready and the new girls are gunna over lap this run by 3 weeks then the blue cheese and 1 of the livers is comin out so that should give some room then the other livers the week after and the lemon week after lol, gunna be fuckin hectik
Gunna have to take them out and do some trimmin i think which i wernt gunna bother with this run, just so i can squash um up abit........gunna be mental when the new comers are stechin in there before there big un are out!

Beans on the way today fella!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2011)

sweet can't wait to see how the tiny pot does. it'll be a chore to water maybe but who cares. i bet it'll spank the party cup brigade.

aye that does sound like it's going to be a bit tight. have you got a way of grandstanding the new ones or you just going to let them stretch a bit?

beans should be on route the morrow or the next day just waiting till their properly dry. no one wants moldy beans in the fridge.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet can't wait to see how the tiny pot does. it'll be a chore to water maybe but who cares. i bet it'll spank the party cup brigade.
> 
> aye that does sound like it's going to be a bit tight. have you got a way of grandstanding the new ones or you just going to let them stretch a bit?
> 
> beans should be on route the morrow or the next day just waiting till their properly dry. no one wants moldy beans in the fridge.....


I was thinkin the same mate probs be twice a day waterin late flower or maybe more, im thinkin about maybe gettin some dripper pump things in the future and tryin them out in small airpots with the coco, waterin like 4 times a day in flower.
Yeh mate will defo be propin the little uns up so there even with the rest, god knows how tho, think about it when it comes lol
Sweet mate missed post office today, half day on tuesdays ffs! but all ready, is gunna post in morn


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 4, 2011)

Pukka if you leave the small pot in a tray and leave a bit of water in it it won't dry out so fast.

Hell yeah man prune n cram them babies in there!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 4, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Pukka if you leave the small pot in a tray and leave a bit of water in it it won't dry out so fast.
> 
> Hell yeah man prune n cram them babies in there!


Eyup lastwood.................cant really do it in there mate humidity is high as it is like 50-55% any water and it goes higher, dont want no mold again even thinkin about a de-humidifier 
Prunin them up on the wknd mate then the others are in should be sound


----------



## ghb (Oct 4, 2011)

looking great as always pukka, i'm sure you will manage to sort out the rotation some how.

you can get a dehumidifier for around fifty quid mate and it will easily take care of a small cab like that, great investment imo. it's still not certain to cure bud rot though, it's a strange thing the ol' budrot


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 4, 2011)

Eyup ghb hows it goin? and cheers!!...........think 1s defo on my xmas list mate


----------



## ghb (Oct 4, 2011)

had a cunt of a week, still fighting strong though mate!.

maybe not wait til crimbo for the dehumidifier eh, your plants will thank you with rediculous resin production and less chance of that shitty mould too.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeh i was thinkin the same mate just been lookin around not bad atall in price and dont need a big 1 for my setup, 1 that can be plumbed in looks good for me!


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 4, 2011)

What up Pukka? Just thought I'd stop by and say hey. Looking forward to checking this grow out. 

Check ya later.


----------



## ghb (Oct 5, 2011)

yeah you defo want a self draining one. put a bit of hose on the end then run it into a bucket outside the room if possible, simple yet effective.

i like the digital ones, you can adjust the settings to keep a constant humidity, i just keep mine on 20%, it rarely actually gets that low, but the drier the better imo


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> What up Pukka? Just thought I'd stop by and say hey. Looking forward to checking this grow out.
> 
> Check ya later.


Hi there Dropstastone thanks for droppin in bro!....................got here just as the actions startin mate lol!!!!

Take it easy!



ghb said:


> yeah you defo want a self draining one. put a bit of hose on the end then run it into a bucket outside the room if possible, simple yet effective.
> 
> i like the digital ones, you can adjust the settings to keep a constant humidity, i just keep mine on 20%, it rarely actually gets that low, but the drier the better imo


Thanks for the help ghb defo lookin to get 1 in the next week or so, and gunna pipe out of the room like you say.....................hope what ever that, cunt of a week, was you got it sorted now bro and back on top!

Good luck for the future!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 5, 2011)

Guess I'm just lucky. I never have to worry about my rh. The highest its gotten is 44% and it was raining outside.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Guess I'm just lucky. I never have to worry about my rh. The highest its gotten is 44% and it was raining outside.


That is lucky mate! it should drop soon im hopin cant remember it bein this high last year was low in flower i think!


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah it makes clonin kinda rough, I gotta spray the dome a few times a day to keep the rh up in there. And leaves don't get that real nice shiny look under 40%.

They get frosty tho! I only get mold if I fuck up the cure lol.I hate mold.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah it makes clonin kinda rough, I gotta spray the dome a few times a day to keep the rh up in there. And leaves don't get that real nice shiny look under 40%.
> 
> They get frosty tho! I only get mold if I fuck up the cure lol.I hate mold.


I hear ya bro!!!!...........Mold is the enemy!!!!!!!!!..........................I hopin with the dehumidifier in flower i can get some more frost on my girls mate.


----------



## ghb (Oct 5, 2011)

christmas comes early with a dehumidifier 

thelastwood do you live in the middle of the mojave desert or something? 44% max is redonkulous, i'm jealous to say the least


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah pretty much. Can be rough to keep my temps down tho


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

mornin pukka hows things bro ...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 6, 2011)

heat pad and closed dome creats its own humidity


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 6, 2011)

First its waaay too hot for me to use a heat mat. And 2nd, there would still have to be moisture in the dome for the rh to stay high. If you don't mist the dome, and there's condensation on it, it most likely pulled the moisture out of your medium which is bad.

Gotta mist the dome.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 6, 2011)

im gona leave that there i dont know enough on the subject to argue it any further 
but there is humidity everywhere there is air and i was talkin about the humidity that will be in there 
i cant prove where it came from probably a combonation once heat is added in a closed enviorn ment wit traped air 

you got a room you think is dry put a humidifyer in it run full blast in a high position youll pull prolly 3 to 5 gallons from air -there is humidity (water )EVERYWHERE

isnt it a fine day


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

hows things p[ukka mate all well i hope pal...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 7, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> heat pad and closed dome creats its own humidity


Eyup D, yeh i noticed this when i got the heatpad bro even if the prop looks dry once the pad come on it mists all the prop, i figured it was water that had gone to the bottom of the prop under the clay balls what was evaporating.....................its true also if you put a sealed jar with no water in just air and put it in the sun you will get condensation on the glass out of the air.



TheLastWood said:


> First its waaay too hot for me to use a heat mat. And 2nd, there would still have to be moisture in the dome for the rh to stay high. If you don't mist the dome, and there's condensation on it, it most likely pulled the moisture out of your medium which is bad.
> 
> Gotta mist the dome.


Hey bro yeh i here what your sayin the moisture will come from where ever it is and could be from the medium but also the air in there, the bottom of the prob + the clay bally hold a little water to.



Dwezelitsame said:


> im gona leave that there i dont know enough on the subject to argue it any further
> but there is humidity everywhere there is air and i was talkin about the humidity that will be in there
> i cant prove where it came from probably a combonation once heat is added in a closed enviorn ment wit traped air
> 
> ...


We was descussin humidity in the flower room D........its like 55-60% in there and im worried about mold again, gunna get a dehumidifier to get the rh down to like 30-35% if i can, they do small units what are designed for box rooms or coupboards so should work good in my space...........so like you said mate we'l see how much comes out off the room, recently i took my humidity gage out and put it in the bedroom and it only went down to 50% so its not extra water in the grow room causin it its just the great british weather thats why i think a dehumidifier is a good buy other here, cos low humidity in flower is good for trich production and resin 



kevin murphy said:


> hows things p[ukka mate all well i hope pal...


Im sound cheers kev hows you mate??


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 7, 2011)

sounds like a good idea there PB humidity that high- good for veg can bring no good only bad to flower 

gluck bruh


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

doin alrite mate..gettin there pal..funeral monday not looking forward to that...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 7, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> sounds like a good idea there PB humidity that high- good for veg can bring no good only bad to flower
> 
> gluck bruh


Yeh the veg girls love it in there mate but now its the flower room the probs gotta get sorted!!



kevin murphy said:


> doin alrite mate..gettin there pal..funeral monday not looking forward to that...


Sorry to hear it kev...keep ya chin mate..............how come you had to get rid of all your plants mate and start again, think i missed the reason????


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

brother came to stay after mum died needed the room mate all good now pal..back up and runnin mate and then when this finished goin for full breeders lineup hahaha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> brother came to stay after mum died needed the room mate all good now pal..back up and runnin mate and then when this finished goin for full breeders lineup hahaha


Real sorry to hear that bro but Glad your back on top mate!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

nice 1 mate...appreciate that..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

Alright Pukka, long time mate. How's it growing man ? That's me finally getting my grow back in routine. Been a long year, but lot's to look forward to 

cgg


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 8, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright Pukka, long time mate. How's it growing man ? That's me finally getting my grow back in routine. Been a long year, but lot's to look forward to
> 
> cgg


Yeh it has mate lol after i went away i kinda forgot(real stoner) you'd changed the user name bro...............didnt remember who you was then earlier over at dons it clicked bro and it all came back to me,.....you pm'in me and me thinkin who the fucks this lol changed from GJ?...........sorry bro im a total dick bet you thought i was a right ignorant twat.........thanks for all the help when i was startin up pal!

Good luck with the new set up bro im here for the ride now!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh it has mate lol after i went away i kinda forgot(real stoner) you'd changed the user name bro...............didnt remember who you was then earlier over at dons it clicked bro and it all came back to me,.....you pm'in me and me thinkin who the fucks this lol changed from GJ?...........sorry bro im a total dick bet you thought i was a right ignorant twat.........thanks for all the help when i was startin up pal!
> 
> Good luck with the new set up bro im here for the ride now!!!


HaHa, dont be daft bro. its was a para period i was going thhrough which i now put down to changing to growing n tokin Med. Grade weed, that came from the troop's here, so anything i can put back in im more than happy to.
I'll get subbed up mate, look's like you've came along good man 

cinder's


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 8, 2011)

Sound mate glad your back around more now  .....did you ever see the g13 haze finish up?? it went a nice purp colour man was beautiful if i dont say so myself lol links still in my sign!
Still only on my 3rd grow mate lol.................got some work to do in the flower room then im gunna do a full update tomoz mate or mond!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 8, 2011)

whut da f is gowin on here -lol

i just left cgg's house an saw sumtin about name change by you PB 

yall pulin a fast one on me -Cindy -you changed yo name ?
i did not forget you im authentic -ask Puka


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 8, 2011)

There is water in the air, humidity is the term used to describe the amount of moisture in the air. 

Maybe we shouldn't argue, as you first stated, I like you and don't want to argue, at least until you find out the difference between "humidity", and "relative humidity". It can be described as the amount of moisture in the air, or the total amount of moisture that the air IS CAPABLE OF HOLDING" directly related to the temp of course.

The humidity inside the dome, will be the same as the humidity outside the dome. CONDENSATION IS NOT HUMIDITY 

If the heat mat is heating up the air in the dome, then the warm air IS CAPABLE of holding more water, but where did the water come from? It had to come from somewhere. You can't pull 80% humidity out of air that only has 35% rh without adding water, or it sucking it from somewhere.

I leave 4 cups(only 2" deep" filled with water in my dome for this exact reason. Let it pull the water from the cups 



Dwezelitsame said:


> im gona leave that there i dont know enough on the subject to argue it any further
> but there is humidity everywhere there is air and i was talkin about the humidity that will be in there
> i cant prove where it came from probably a combonation once heat is added in a closed enviorn ment wit traped air
> 
> ...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 8, 2011)

ill smoke to dat
looks like you did yo homework 

yeah i use a a small 1 room humidifyer
i heard of peeps usin a bucket of water wit a towel hangin out of it 
i guess a debate a better word then argue -argue needs a problem -an no problem here 

i respect corrections if im wrong they take me outa my box then my box has to grow and get bigger 

1Luv


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 8, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> whut da f is gowin on here -lol
> 
> i just left cgg's house an saw sumtin about name change by you PB
> 
> ...


Lol ask cindy man he'l tell ya!.....................me bein daft lad lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi peeps full update tomoz done abit of work in the grow room gunna get picks tonight day 35

SLH



And the rest



Theres 1 of the space, the new flowerin girls are in now, will get pics of them tomoz!........1 of the week old Grape kush comin on nice now and the clones!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2011)

Lookin lovely there lad plenty of work put into those for sure!!


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 10, 2011)

Good stuff pukka. I've heard a lot of good things about that SLH.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 10, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lookin lovely there lad plenty of work put into those for sure!!


Cheers cheds......aye a lot more work now ive got the veg cab mate.



Dropastone said:


> Good stuff pukka. I've heard a lot of good things about that SLH.


Thanks mate.....the lemons a beauty defo the prettiest out of the bunch, and looks like she'l yield good aswell!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 10, 2011)

yo puk all lookin good 
in yo neighborhood
just like i knew they would 

you slayinem bruh


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 10, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yo puk all lookin good
> in yo neighborhood
> just like i knew they would
> 
> you slayinem bruh


Nice 1 D!!.........haha cheers mate


----------



## lilindian (Oct 10, 2011)

PUKKAA bud, i see lots! Plants are lookin sexy as hell, again as usual they each look to be in pretty damn good health. That SLH is looking SUPER. Well played


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

gorgeous pukka lad! 






shaping up to finish huge that bitch


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

fuckin mint pukka...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 11, 2011)

lilindian said:


> PUKKAA bud, i see lots! Plants are lookin sexy as hell, again as usual they each look to be in pretty damn good health. That SLH is looking SUPER. Well played


Eyup mate, cheers that lemons my fave aswell looks wise lol.........................how tings??



Don Gin and Ton said:


> gorgeous pukka lad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fella................im thinkin the same if she keeps on at this rate!!.. might let her go 10week but gotta keep a close eye on that main cola for the dreaded mold, dont want that shit again!
Ive got my sen a dehumidifier mate you use 1 dont ya?.............ive been runnin it on constant had to fit the drain hose was fullin the tank in no time its got it down to 40ish% now so a lot better was 55-70% for the last few weeks........raises my temps abit tho.........any tips bro?



kevin murphy said:


> fuckin mint pukka...


Nice 1 kev cheers mate


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 11, 2011)

she is

admirable, alluring, angelic, appealing, beauteous, bewitching, charming, classy, comely, cute, dazzling, delicate, delightful, divine, elegant, enticing, excellent, exquisite, fair, fascinating, fine, foxy*, good-looking, gorgeous, graceful, grand, handsome, ideal, lovely, magnificent, marvelous, nice, pleasing, pretty, pulchritudinous, radiant, ravishing, refined, resplendent, shapely, sightly, splendid, statuesque, stunning, sublime, superb, symmetrical, taking, well-formed, wonderful


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

Only way to drop the temp is to vent it out the space fella and its a fuck on for sure.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 11, 2011)

Eyup, got all the work finished in the flower room now and potted up the new flower girls!
Got the dehumidifier in and the drain hose fitted.



















Built a shelf for the new flowerin girls so thier the same hight as the rest, made it so i can lower it for these 1st 3week while they strech and till the older girls are out.















Before and after!














And these pics are a few of my little experiment 2 identical livers clones 1 in a 6L airpot and the other is gunna stay in its 1L airpot through flower see how them little pots produce!!















My SLH mother decided to flower her for some nice xmas yieldy lol.............i topped her a week or so back cos she was gettin big in the veg cab ended up with 6 main colas the bottom 1 got chopped of and buried so 5 now.



























Group shots


























Veg cab, new line up got a livers mother, BC mother, Exo cheese mother and the Grape kush seedling and the new slh mother.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

very nice work pukka mate ...skills for everyone to see..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 11, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> she is
> 
> admirable, alluring, angelic, appealing, beauteous, bewitching, charming, classy, comely, cute, dazzling, delicate, delightful, divine, elegant, enticing, excellent, exquisite, fair, fascinating, fine, foxy*, good-looking, gorgeous, graceful, grand, handsome, ideal, lovely, magnificent, marvelous, nice, pleasing, pretty, pulchritudinous, radiant, ravishing, refined, resplendent, shapely, sightly, splendid, statuesque, stunning, sublime, superb, symmetrical, taking, well-formed, wonderful


Haha i like mate 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Only way to drop the temp is to vent it out the space fella and its a fuck on for sure.


I was thinkin that mate but dont you want the dry air back in the room? for it to work best?.............................and how do you do it?, do ya just tape some duct other the vent on the back?....cheers



kevin murphy said:


> very nice work pukka mate ...skills for everyone to see..


Cheers lad!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 11, 2011)

all plants lookin good 
so does the setup 
can see it was well thought out 
snd it will be worth yo efforts


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 11, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> all plants lookin good
> so does the setup
> can see it was well thought out
> snd it will be worth yo efforts


Thanks D.......hope it is mate!


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 11, 2011)

Lookin great pukka! Nice n green all around. Is that big cola in the front the bc? 

Been soo long since I grown any single cola plants, I miss them fat colas like that.

Rockin n rollin now with the veg cab!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 11, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Lookin great pukka! Nice n green all around. Is that big cola in the front the bc?
> 
> Been soo long since I grown any single cola plants, I miss them fat colas like that.
> 
> Rockin n rollin now with the veg cab!


Cheers last wood.........na the big colas the SLH mate, the BC is the cola next to the back cain in pic, 7th up from bottom gettin nice and fat now too, just not as big as the lemon lol........lemons side colas are fatter then the livers main colas lol!!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 11, 2011)

Lemon cola's are IMMENSE if u got the right pheno


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice update pukka. I also like that veg box and how you got your shit setup man. Awesome stuff

Check ya later.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

fine work pukka man, like the shelving i generally use carboard boxes that's tight man!

as for the dehumidifier the dry air going back in is a good thing in winter it's a real temp topper in the summer. the thing is to get the most out of the dehumidifier you need to have the fans turned off as the cfm on the fan will be higher than the draw of the dehumid. it's a catch 22. 

your girls are looking stellar man! birds away too


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Oct 12, 2011)

lookin' good pukkaman...hard to tell from the pics but are the roots coming out the air holes yet ?


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 12, 2011)

PUKKA looking great!!! the love is showing...nice job on the set up...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 13, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Lemon cola's are IMMENSE if u got the right pheno


Hi mate.................its a cut off a friend so i know its the right pheno 



Dropastone said:


> Nice update pukka. I also like that veg box and how you got your shit setup man. Awesome stuff
> 
> Check ya later.


Cheers mate......................bit poor compared to your new setup bro! lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> fine work pukka man, like the shelving i generally use carboard boxes that's tight man!
> 
> as for the dehumidifier the dry air going back in is a good thing in winter it's a real temp topper in the summer. the thing is to get the most out of the dehumidifier you need to have the fans turned off as the cfm on the fan will be higher than the draw of the dehumid. it's a catch 22.
> 
> your girls are looking stellar man! birds away too


Easy donny boy!..................................i was gunna prop them up on what i could find but thought if im goin for this perpetual lark best make somethin that will last lol
Ive got a timer for the humidifier and just had it on a hour before lights out then goes off a hour after they come on, way to hot while there on so now humiditys like 55% lights on then it kicks in and it goes down to like 40% lights off(which was the prob70%), witch int bad but im kinda thinkin what would i be better with higher temps(32c) hmidity 35-40% or lower temps(28c) and humidity 50-60% witch is best for mold probs?
Ill let you no when it lands bro! 



SpaaaceCowboy said:


> lookin' good pukkaman...hard to tell from the pics but are the roots coming out the air holes yet ?


Eyup SP and thanks for droppin in mate, seen you over at the airpot club 
Yeh roots are at the holes mate!



4tatude said:


> PUKKA looking great!!! the love is showing...nice job on the set up...


Hi 4tatude cheers mate......................do i know you from a while back? thought you'd left the site mate?......................soz bro my memorys shockin! lol


----------



## arsenal69 (Oct 13, 2011)

hows it going m8 got some new up dates for you
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472289-new-grow-xmas-bud-6.html#post6452948


----------



## del66666 (Oct 14, 2011)

looooooooking bloody good mate......love the the work but you really are spoiling them giving them beds to sleep in.............


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 14, 2011)

Great looking grow man ! 
When i get mynew swag up and running ( hopefully over weekend ) I'll keep tab's with you bro. We should be around the same time 

cgg


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 14, 2011)

yes yes brodah dis is gona get interestin 




.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 15, 2011)

really nice pukka top work m8.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 15, 2011)

arsenal69 said:


> hows it going m8 got some new up dates for you
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472289-new-grow-xmas-bud-6.html#post6452948


Eyup mate ill check them out cheers!



del66666 said:


> looooooooking bloody good mate......love the the work but you really are spoiling them giving them beds to sleep in.............


Haahaaa.............cheers mate.................got me hands on some of your bubble bombs 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Great looking grow man !
> When i get mynew swag up and running ( hopefully over weekend ) I'll keep tab's with you bro. We should be around the same time
> 
> cgg


Cheers bro!.......................ill be over to yours to check the new op, sound with the same time thingy, happy growin mate!



Dwezelitsame said:


> yes yes brodah dis is gona get interestin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha thanks man!.................hopin for 5 colas like the other big flowerin slh 



newuserlol said:


> really nice pukka top work m8.


Easy mate nice 1!!............hows tings?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 15, 2011)

looking good with the shelf mate , you smoked any of that oils yet ? lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

mornin mate hows things when the next update of them fat bitches...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 16, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> looking good with the shelf mate , you smoked any of that oils yet ? lol


Cheers mate....................put a thin worm in a spliff last night.......................very nice indeed mate 



kevin murphy said:


> mornin mate hows things when the next update of them fat bitches...


Will be tomoz kev mate week 6!!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers mate....................put a thin worm in a spliff last night.......................very nice indeed mate


i find that it doesnt smoke well when just used on its own unless proper heated up and let the rizla soak it up .... it didnt burn well for me when it was rolled into a rat tail lol , it seems abit better if you put loads of little dots and mix ya fag into it 1st then roll it so its even


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 16, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i find that it doesnt smoke well when just used on its own unless proper heated up and let the rizla soak it up .... it didnt burn well for me when it was rolled into a rat tail lol , it seems abit better if you put loads of little dots and mix ya fag into it 1st then roll it so its even


It smoked sound mate put a bit of bud in with it, fag then worm then bud then more fag lol, then just took my time with it....real nice hash taste eyes was battered after lol.........................hows the livers and the cuts mate?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> It smoked sound mate put a bit of bud in with it, fag then worm then bud then more fag lol, then just took my time with it....real nice hash taste eyes was battered after lol.........................hows the livers and the cuts mate?


there all good mate , the bc and exo look abit floppy but should come back ok in a day or so  
the psyco cuts ok ?
spoke to sambo lastnight he was saying that the blue cheese knocks u on your arse but isnt a big yielder .... what u think compared to ur others ?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 16, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> there all good mate , the bc and exo look abit floppy but should come back ok in a day or so
> the psyco cuts ok ?
> spoke to sambo lastnight he was saying that the blue cheese knocks u on your arse but isnt a big yielder .... what u think compared to ur others ?


Sound pal!..........all my cuts go floppy for a day or 2 just use the tooth picks to hold them up lol.................
psychos mint mate potted the big 1 up and the others in the prop still
Yeh las says the same ment to be stronger then the cheese and tastier then the livers, mine vegged funny like a reveg then grew like it had been topped so its got like 1 main cola and like 2 big side colas, it looks bigger then the livers but a bit more airy my next run of it will be a lot better my mother of it is a beauty so i no it was a just a shit start that fucked it up lol....its had the longest veg out of the lot 4 weeks but 2 revegin and its the smallest its proped up on a tub, livers have had 3 week veg and the huge lemon had 9 days from clone and is the biggest and gunna yield most. the new lemon cut ive just started flowerin was my mother and has had 7week veg and topped got 5 main colas so got high hopes for that 1


----------



## Murder//Mitten (Oct 16, 2011)

Whoa! Awesome setup! Sweet plants!

How do you like those, smart pots I think theyre called?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 16, 2011)

Murder//Mitten said:


> Whoa! Awesome setup! Sweet plants!
> 
> How do you like those, smart pots I think theyre called?


Thanks mate and welcome.....................................i love the old airpots lol

[video=youtube;iOf-39YS_GU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOf-39YS_GU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Murder//Mitten (Oct 16, 2011)

That vid is sick man! Yeah first time I heard about them was a while back from a youtube grower apart of cannabis in canada. 

Bigger root= Bigger fruit!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 16, 2011)

Murder//Mitten said:


> That vid is sick man! Yeah first time I heard about them was a while back from a youtube grower apart of cannabis in canada.
> 
> Bigger roots= Bigger buds!


Not bad is it lol.......you can use much smaller pots cos the plants dont get root bound mate!


----------



## Murder//Mitten (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah here's the vid if you wanna see it. About 3 mins in
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTJojyANskY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 16, 2011)

Murder//Mitten said:


> Yeah here's the vid if you wanna see it. About 3 mins in
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTJojyANskY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Cheers mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

http://www.internetgardener.co.uk/search/air pot?page=2

what about growing in these sizes 80 litre and 150 litre


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 17, 2011)

Another quick 1 tonight lol week 6 everythings goin well the big girls are on the overdrive now

New flowerin girls



Lemon



Livers



Blue cheese



Group shots


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

One word. SUPER


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> One word. SUPER


Cheers bill...........where you been mate?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2011)

HEY there PUKKa.. your girls are beautiful and sooo big! I think thats the biggest super lemon haze cola i have ever seen.. You realy did a fantastic job filling your grow space. Your plants are always so healthy and massive. it must really stink in there. with the cheeze and lemon aromas. take it easy m8 ...ambz


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2011)

wicked install ..very clever use of space


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

Ive been keeping my head down. Bottom line is that Im being watched


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HEY there PUKKa.. your girls are beautiful and sooo big! I think thats the biggest super lemon haze cola i have ever seen.. You realy did a fantastic job filling your grow space. Your plants are always so healthy and massive. it must really stink in there. with the cheeze and lemon aromas. take it easy m8 ...ambz


Hi ambz thanks.............yeh im likin the lemon a lot hopin for good things off its sister below...want 5 colas the same size as the big 1 lol...............it propa stinks in there!, the livers is over powerin everythin but can still get that lemon smell when closer lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive been keeping my head down. Bottom line is that Im being watched


Shit mate thats wank................keep safe bro!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wicked install ..very clever use of space


Cheers mate.......it was the only bit of space left lol


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 17, 2011)

i got no shame in admitting thats loads better at day 42 than ive grown either the slh or livers and they all look so healthy, im seriously thinking bout changing to coco and picking your brains lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 17, 2011)

Haha....... give over mate ill get a big head...................thanks tho sambo and make the switch mate ill help you out if your in the canna lol.............and i seen you grow some beautys dont be so modest lmao!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Pukka mate .. like that newuser guy.. i decided to switch to coco this round. Im a bit nervous cuz i never used it before. do you have any advice you can give a beginner using coco. thanks Pukkabuddy.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Pukka mate .. like that newuser guy.. i decided to switch to coco this round. Im a bit nervous cuz i never used it before. do you have any advice you can give a beginner using coco. thanks Pukkabuddy.


Heres some notes off the

The Official Canna Coco & Nutrients Thread 

There the same as mine but the guy has wrote them out a lot better then me lol......mine are all copy and pastes lol

Canna Notes:

Rhizotonic: - Develops roots and can be used as foliar spray after transplanting or to reduce stress. Use the Rhizotonic at the high end of the spectrum (10ml-15ml per gallon) during the early stages of veg. Once the root system is big and established and you are in your final size container, then you can drop the dose down a bit, and once you are a week or 2 into 12/12, then u can drop it down to 2ml per gallon until about week 5 or six. For foliar feeding (until flowering starts), mix the Rhizotonic at 2ml per gallon. Spray it right when the lights come on, while the room and plant temps are still low, and so the leaves have time to dry before dark. Use it 3x per week, or every other day.

Cannaboost: - Kind of useless, but good as foliar spray. Use it at the low rate, 8 ml/gal applied every other day. It has little EC and will not affect the plant to much. Also, only adjust the pH if it is way out of bounds but if between 5.2 and 7.9 don't worry about it. Apply from the point of photoperiod change (12/12) to about 1 week prior to harvest if possible.

Cannazym: - Stimulates bio life - rinse coco with double dose cannazym after harvesting to use the coco up to 3 times. let it soak for a day, then replant. it decomposes old roots and stuff, then turns it into nutrients

PK 13/14: - Tends to be best used in a 7 - 10 day window starting about the time you see first flower formation. This typically, on an 8 week flower response group, to be about 5 weeks before harvest or 2-3 weeks after flower initiation (not light change). Adding it early will not advance or benefit flower initiation, only the amount of dark the plant sees will initiation flowering. Adding too early could result in phosphate accumulation and ratio issues involving Ca and Mg. If using A/B at full strength, cut it back a little as you introduce the PK. The best way to dial in the PK takes some trial and error work. This can be anything from 3 - 10 days after switching light cycle or the natural trigger for flower is received by the plant. Remember a plant has to convert to flower in most cases which takes a little time from the moment the dark cycle increases or decreases based on the species of plant being grown. Use PK for about a 3 week window at each irrigation along with the other components. Then you can stop. You really can not use PK too long except in the final week or so, or giving it too early. You want to use it when the buds are forming and just starting to kind of wrap around the branch (right before they start linking together)

Nutrient schedule for seedlings: - 1ml a+b and 1 mil rhizo - go a bit higher with every watering till you get to the normal chart level. PH to 5.2-6.2 (5.8 is a safe spot). Canna nutrient chart: http://www.cannagardening.com/growguide

Nutrient schedule for clones: - Start with 8ml (each A/B bottle) per gallon and if there is no sight of burn, quickly move up to 10-12 ml per gallon. PH to 5.2-6.2 (5.8 is a safe spot). Use solution within 4 days.

Nutrient Mix Order: - Cal/Mag (if using), then Rhizotonic, then A/B etc.. - let sit for a couple hours or overnight if possible. Then adjust PH to 5.2-6.2 (5.8 is a good middle) and use it. Always add anything with Calcium first. Probably no need for cal mag until flowering if using non RO (city) water. If you use any product with silica in it then it should be added to your feed water before adding other nutes or you'll get nutrient lockout/dropout in the mix.

Watering: - Never use just plain water with coco. Use the A/B with EVERY watering except during the final flush. During the flush, just use Cannazym. If you want to reuse the coco (up to 3 times), then use a double dose of Cannazym during the flush. After plant removal, soak coco in double dose Cannazym once more and let it soak for 24 hours, then it's ready to re-use. Re-using canna coco is good because the micro life gets built up from the previous grow.

PH: - Stay between 5.2 and 6.2. 5.8 is a good safe spot

Magnesium deficiencies: - Show as yellowing in-between the veins on the leaf and sometimes rust spots
Calcium deficiencies: - Show as brown edges on the sides of the leaves, and eventually twist and curl up and die. Calcium is important for cell density. A steady supply will increase yields. 

the proper time to water coco is when the plant/container has lost half its weight... So, next time u water, pick up the plant to get a feel for how heavy it is... when it has lost close to half its water weight then it is time to water again... the coco may be starting to dry out on the top at this point, or it may be wet looking still... But you should water based on the weight, regardless of what the coco looks like.

Run off is the water that drains out the bottom of the container, and helps keep the old nutes flushed out and replaces them with the new fresh nutrients each watering.

Grow Guide | CANNA UK 

These are really any good if your usin canna tho but hope somthin helps you out and any other Qs ill try and help aswell mate................i stick to the notes and guide loosely!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2011)

thank you pukka for posting that for me. I will be using Hesi products for nutes. and im using b'cuzz coco. This is very helpful information for me. your the best Pukka!!!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thank you pukka for posting that for me. I will be using Hesi products for nutes. and im using b'cuzz coco. This is very helpful information for me. your the best Pukka!!!


Used Hesi Nutes last 2 grows with really good results, plants seemed to love the stuff, gd luck


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 17, 2011)

They look fukin mint there bruv, can i pick your brains , what size is your total growing area in cm and what bulb you using a 600w? also is that a air cooled hood or a cool tube ? what size fan you using ... sorry for all the q's lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> They look fukin mint there bruv, can i pick your brains , what size is your total growing area in cm and what bulb you using a 600w? also is that a air cooled hood or a cool tube ? what size fan you using ... sorry for all the q's lol


Nice 1 rob!!..................the room is 70x110cm and like ceiling hight lol......im usin a sunmaster dual spec 600w hps and yeh its a aircooled hood mate a 5" but i only use a 4" fan for it and step it down to 4" and ive gotta a crappy 4" fan for extraction was ment to have been upgradin to 2 x 5" for both and a new filter before this grow.....looks like it will be after xmas now mate.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Pukka, thought I'd come and take a quick look at your pr0n factory. Never disappoints! Cheers!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 17, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice 1 rob!!..................the room is 70x110cm and like ceiling hight lol......im usin a sunmaster dual spec 600w hps and yeh its a aircooled hood mate a 5" but i only use a 4" fan for it and step it down to 4" and ive gotta a crappy 4" fan for extraction was ment to have been upgradin to 2 x 5" for both and a new filter before this grow.....looks like it will be after xmas now mate.


well that settles it then , im using almost identical size ... 65 x 110 cm and my 5inch cool tube spreads the light no where near as good as your hood ... upgrade required ! im looking at gettin a 6inch fan and filter combo anyway so might aswell upgrade the whole lot !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 17, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Hey Pukka, thought I'd come and take a quick look at your pr0n factory. Never disappoints! Cheers!


Eyup shnkrmn..............Haha thanks man come on over when ever you like, always welcome lol..........take it easy!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> well that settles it then , im using almost identical size ... 65 x 110 cm and my 5inch cool tube spreads the light no where near as good as your hood ... upgrade required ! im looking at gettin a 6inch fan and filter combo anyway so might aswell upgrade the whole lot !


Thats why i went for the hood mate cos of the better light spread you can put a standed dutch barn reflector over the cooltubes to make them better.
Let me no how you go lookin for the new stuff need to look me sen mate!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 17, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thats why i went for the hood mate cos of the better light spread you can put a standed dutch barn reflector over the cooltubes to make them better.
> Let me no how you go lookin for the new stuff need to look me sen mate!


i already got a standard reflector over the top of the cool tube its still crap lmao


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey pukka, just poppin in to say hey . Your ladies are looking beautiful by the way.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 18, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Hey pukka, just poppin in to say hey . Your ladies are looking beautiful by the way.


Eyup mate....thanks man!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 18, 2011)

Lemon day 42


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 18, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lemon day 42


Lookin tasty mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 19, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Lookin tasty mate


Cheers scotty.........should be even better mate in 4weeks!! Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2011)

SLH or Lem skunk fella? looks pukka either way bro!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 19, 2011)

as sambo says great plants buddy lol....


----------



## lilindian (Oct 19, 2011)

Kev just seen those giant airpots, next scrog i do thats me, the 45L pot though. Gotta wait till i got a new place though, need more room!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> SLH or Lem skunk fella? looks pukka either way bro!


Thanks bro!.............its SLH Las's pheno!......its the 1 that had only 9 days veg from rooted cut 



kevin murphy said:


> as sambo says great plants buddy lol....


Nice 1 kev!



lilindian said:


> Kev just seen those giant airpots, next scrog i do thats me, the 45L pot though. Gotta wait till i got a new place though, need more room!


Eyup mate.............20L airpot would be more than enough to grow a tree bro! lol


BUMP!

*Blue Cheese, Super Lemon Haze, Livers! day 42 of 12/12 *
* Another quick 1 tonight lol week 6 everythings goin well the big girls are on the overdrive now

New flowerin girls



Lemon



Livers



Blue cheese



Group shots







*​


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 19, 2011)

Lookin deeeelish m8


----------



## lilindian (Oct 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup mate.............20L airpot would be more than enough to grow a tree bro! lol


Meh, just means i'll hav to water less! Using a 25L bucket now and i'm still waterin every 4 days or so... i want somethin i can leave a week at a time at least


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 19, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Meh, just means i'll hav to water less! Using a 25L bucket now and i'm still waterin every 4 days or so... i want somethin i can leave a week at a time at least


Aye i get ya bro.............you in soil?..................im in coco mate its like hydro so you want to water as often as possible.....you can get huge as 1s they grow trees in mate lol good luck!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 19, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Lookin deeeelish m8


Nice 1 scotty cheers mate!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 19, 2011)

PB -nice work all lookin correct you slayinem bruh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2011)

Lookin tidy there pukka! Reckon you'll do them pips proud whatever you choose


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 19, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> PB -nice work all lookin correct you slayinem bruh


Eyup D.................thanks a lot bro!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lookin tidy there pukka! Reckon you'll do them pips proud whatever you choose


Ill do my best fella!!.........cheers man!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

lukin fuckin lush mate...bet u looking forward to harvesting thiose fat bitches arent ya...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha looks like u got ya shit down p the lemon is lookin fat as bro wot size airpots u using with the lemon mate? Gonna b gettin 30x6 litre 1s for a 12/12 from rooted clones run should be in by weekend can wait to see wot these clever little things can do!! U still usin hydroton in bottom of them?


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 20, 2011)

u still got that same pint glass that u compared with before? i recon ur on for another "pint 'o bud"  i've seen it str8 up like u've done it once before and the top bud was much bigger than my fist after trimming. i knew u'd smash the lemon haze bro, she likes it heavy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lukin fuckin lush mate...bet u looking forward to harvesting thiose fat bitches arent ya...


Cant fookin wait bro!!!..........only a week on monday for 2 of um!......................cheers!



cheddar1985 said:


> Haha looks like u got ya shit down p the lemon is lookin fat as bro wot size airpots u using with the lemon mate? Gonna b gettin 30x6 litre 1s for a 12/12 from rooted clones run should be in by weekend can wait to see wot these clever little things can do!! U still usin hydroton in bottom of them?


Easy chedds the lemons in 6L airpots mate...............lookin foward to seein them 30 plants mate gunna be some show lol, dont think ya gunna get it in before xmas tho chedds man plants still take like 11weeks cos they veg alittle at 1st in 12/12 fs so from cut aswell, might take longer to im not sure you looked into it mate? good luck mate with the a/p, what you goin for in um?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> u still got that same pint glass that u compared with before? i recon ur on for another "pint 'o bud"  i've seen it str8 up like u've done it once before and the top bud was much bigger than my fist after trimming. i knew u'd smash the lemon haze bro, she likes it heavy


Eyup Las me ol' mukka!!

Got loads mate it was a Carling glass lol, I was thinkin the same its got 4weeks left yet lol 
Its only had a 9day veg aswell  so think what the topped lemon mother im flowerin now with the yonks of veg is gunna be like!!! cant wait bro xmas is gunna be tasty!
Thanks bro!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cant fookin wait bro!!!..........only a week on monday for 2 of um!......................cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Easy chedds the lemons in 6L airpots mate...............lookin foward to seein them 30 plants mate gunna be some show lol, dont think ya gunna get it in before xmas tho chedds man plants still take like 11weeks cos they veg alittle at 1st in 12/12 fs so from cut aswell, might take longer to im not sure you looked into it mate? good luck mate with the a/p, what you goin for in um?


 no bro itll b just after new year bro i know that for sure lol ill give em maybe a week to find there new found space then hit em with the 12/12 cycle!! Strain u stoned nothin but the trusted old cheese fella !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 20, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> no bro itll b just after new year bro i know that for sure lol ill give em maybe a week to find there new found space then hit em with the 12/12 cycle!! Strain u stoned nothin but the trusted old cheese fella !!


Hahaha cheesey fooka , you goin for 30 lemons run after that mate?  lmao!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 20, 2011)

I can if u can cut 30 for us lol at a price that is??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 20, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> I can if u can cut 30 for us lol at a price that is??


Lol 30??...na mate my new mothers tiny lol..............cut ya 2 and you'l have to get them big ya sen and take 30 lol.......i dont even no what id do with 30 mate how many props you got?? lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 20, 2011)

I own 0 props kid but have a lad that will sort that tho no problem plus id get all cuts for nothin as he would sell wot he had left after id had mine and kept the strain goin for me lol!! i have a freind that can sort that shit out tho bro am seriously considering doin a few more runs as the next run then filling my shit out with waterfarms tho just for the ease of watering as its gettin a bit to much if u know wot i mean!!


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Oct 20, 2011)

amazing grow! i just read the lot I'm growing some BBB cheese come have a look if you want mate 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/472387-uk-grower-my-first-scrog.html


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 21, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> I own 0 props kid but have a lad that will sort that tho no problem plus id get all cuts for nothin as he would sell wot he had left after id had mine and kept the strain goin for me lol!! i have a freind that can sort that shit out tho bro am seriously considering doin a few more runs as the next run then filling my shit out with waterfarms tho just for the ease of watering as its gettin a bit to much if u know wot i mean!!


All cuts for free ready for you ya jammy fooka lol.....lazy lmao....them waterfarms look shit hot mate you still gunna run the canna? good luck



GHOSTDOG SA said:


> amazing grow! i just read the lot I'm growing some BBB cheese come have a look if you want mate
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/472387-uk-grower-my-first-scrog.html


Thanks mate!............... yeh ill drop in


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 21, 2011)

Haha p id keep mothers but i do to much as is lol just got my air pots and next lot of shit ie nutes cocco air cooled hoods new bulbs the usaul shuff so cant wait to get this next 1 on 2see wot these pits can do!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 21, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> All cuts for free ready for you ya jammy fooka lol.....lazy lmao....them waterfarms look shit hot mate you still gunna run the canna? good luck
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate!............... yeh ill drop in


Honestly pukka m8 Aquafarms/Waterfarms. I've never seen growth/bud structure like it. Rapid growth after every feed. Tower like calyxes coated in trichs, I've grew a few times in the GHE 35 ltr aquafarm and not pulled any less than 12 from 1 plant


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 22, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Honestly pukka m8 Aquafarms/Waterfarms. I've never seen growth/bud structure like it. Rapid growth after every feed. Tower like calyxes coated in trichs, I've grew a few times in the GHE 35 ltr aquafarm and not pulled any less than 12 from 1 plant


12oz a plant are you serious ?!?!?


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> 12oz a plant are you serious ?!?!?


Yip serious. The most was 16 from a green house trainwreck, 3 wk veg,ghe 3 part with bio bloom and ripen. Flowered in 8 weeks. The leaves wnt a luvly purple. Thats y i'm goin bk 2 wot i know best,tried 60 ltr nft's and the same dwc as sillybilly's nevilles haze with ionic feed bud imo they dnt gve the same yield or bud quality


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 22, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Yip serious. The most was 16 from a green house trainwreck, 3 wk veg,ghe 3 part with bio bloom and ripen. Flowered in 8 weeks. The leaves wnt a luvly purple. Thats y i'm goin bk 2 wot i know best,tried 60 ltr nft's and the same dwc as sillybilly's nevilles haze with ionic feed bud imo they dnt gve the same yield or bud quality


well that sounds amazing mate , do you mean something like this ? http://www.hydroponics.eu/hydroponics-c-23/hydro-systems-s-35/aquafarm-8966.html If you do how many plants would you put in that sized unit ? im interested now i heard that yield lol id only need to grow one plant if i was pullin 12oz hahah


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> well that sounds amazing mate , do you mean something like this ? http://www.hydroponics.eu/hydroponics-c-23/hydro-systems-s-35/aquafarm-8966.html If you do how many plants would you put in that sized unit ? im interested now i heard that yield lol id only need to grow one plant if i was pullin 12oz hahah


The very same u get it from growmore for 75 including pump n delivery. It says u can do 4 in it but i only dne 1. Jst started 1 with cotton candy n white siberian both 8-9 weekers goin 12/12 from seed so will see what happens


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 23, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha p id keep mothers but i do to much as is lol just got my air pots and next lot of shit ie nutes cocco air cooled hoods new bulbs the usaul shuff so cant wait to get this next 1 on 2see wot these pits can do!!


Soundin sweet chedds lookin foward to the show my friend.....................is the op under way yet bro?



scotia1982 said:


> Honestly pukka m8 Aquafarms/Waterfarms. I've never seen growth/bud structure like it. Rapid growth after every feed. Tower like calyxes coated in trichs, I've grew a few times in the GHE 35 ltr aquafarm and not pulled any less than 12 from 1 plant





RobbieP said:


> 12oz a plant are you serious ?!?!?





scotia1982 said:


> Yip serious. The most was 16 from a green house trainwreck, 3 wk veg,ghe 3 part with bio bloom and ripen. Flowered in 8 weeks. The leaves wnt a luvly purple. Thats y i'm goin bk 2 wot i know best,tried 60 ltr nft's and the same dwc as sillybilly's nevilles haze with ionic feed bud imo they dnt gve the same yield or bud quality





RobbieP said:


> well that sounds amazing mate , do you mean something like this ? http://www.hydroponics.eu/hydroponics-c-23/hydro-systems-s-35/aquafarm-8966.html If you do how many plants would you put in that sized unit ? im interested now i heard that yield lol id only need to grow one plant if i was pullin 12oz hahah





scotia1982 said:


> The very same u get it from growmore for 75 including pump n delivery. It says u can do 4 in it but i only dne 1. Jst started 1 with cotton candy n white siberian both 8-9 weekers goin 12/12 from seed so will see what happens


Defo a thought for the future lads i seen a few grows and all have yielded shit loads...........still lovin the coco at the min tho lol!

Update tomoz start of week 7!


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 23, 2011)

U can use the coco in the farms as far as a know m8


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 23, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> U can use the coco in the farms as far as a know m8


Ive just been lookin into it, abit mate......................does the water re-cycle or drain to waste in the waterfarms?................cos would have to change to aqua nutes not coco nutes if it does? and im not sure you can use the aqua range on coco, it says on there site the aquas for inert subtanses like pebbles and rockwool but im sure coco is aswell so maybe.
Does the pump run all the time so its just constanly drippin?
How often do you change the res or whatever lol?
How come you see peeps drillin holes in the 1st bucket with them to mate?


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 23, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ive just been lookin into it, abit mate......................does the water re-cycle or drain to waste in the waterfarms?................cos would have to change to aqua nutes not coco nutes if it does? and im not sure you can use the aqua range on coco, it says on there site the aquas for inert subtanses like pebbles and rockwool but im sure coco is aswell so maybe.
> Does the pump run all the time so its just constanly drippin?
> How often do you change the res or whatever lol?
> How come you see peeps drillin holes in the 1st bucket with them to mate?


It recycles m8, constantly dripping. It depends on ur nutes how often u do a full change. Ghe advises every 3 wks for a full change n clean,but a usually do it once a week. The last 3-4 weeks they really drink it so a found maself having to fully refill it twice a wk but it was a monster plant lol.

Ive never used the coco always hydrocoton,a think sillybilly's goin to use the coco fibre with aqua nutes.


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 23, 2011)

The only thing a can think of drilling holes is if its a diy job the ghe farms hve got more than enough already....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 23, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> It recycles m8, constantly dripping. It depends on ur nutes how often u do a full change. Ghe advises every 3 wks for a full change n clean,but a usually do it once a week. The last 3-4 weeks they really drink it so a found maself having to fully refill it twice a wk but it was a monster plant lol.
> 
> Ive never used the coco always hydrocoton,a think sillybilly's goin to use the coco fibre with aqua nutes.





scotia1982 said:


> The only thing a can think of drilling holes is if its a diy job the ghe farms hve got more than enough already....


Thanks for the info mate, I think id go for the canna clay pebbles looks quite simple only a couple of extra bottles of nutes with the vega an flores a&b and you can use all the other nutes i got, and im likin the 1 or twice a week thing mate gettin a pain with the everyday waterin in coco now, and with the little un on the way need to make things easier.

Grow Guide | CANNA UK


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 23, 2011)

Just read this off the canna aqua info paper

Ebb and flow systems and the drip system can be used in combination with a substrate. Most nutrient systems for recirculating systems assume that an inert substrate is used. An inert substrate is a substrate that does not withdraw nutrients from the nutrient solution, nor does it add them. This does not mean it will not affect the pH of the medium, rockwool is an example of an inert medium that does not affect the EC but does raise the pH level. Soil is not an inert substrate, as soil contains nutrients that, if they are also in the nutrient solution, would result in an excess of certain elements.
Coco has the opposite effect, withdrawing certain elements from the nutrient solution. If a recirculating nutrient is used in combination with this substrate, it will result in a nutrient deficiency. Clay, perlite and rockwool are examples of inert substrates. These substrates do not contain any nutrients, nor do they withdraw them from the nutrient solution.


So defo clay or perlite mate


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 23, 2011)

P the only medium id use in wf are hydroton pal your right in thinking you d have to switch to canna aqua but its just as good as wot your using now imo youd beed less nutes to as its a self contained res and cocco is nothin like hydroton so its a no lose situation other than u need to b more clued up on ec ph ppm which i ve not done in a long time with cocco but yeah just imagine not having to tend to em everyday lol heaven ay lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 23, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> P the only medium id use in wf are hydroton pal your right in thinking you d have to switch to canna aqua but its just as good as wot your using now imo youd beed less nutes to as its a self contained res and cocco is nothin like hydroton so its a no lose situation other than u need to b more clued up on ec ph ppm which i ve not done in a long time with cocco but yeah just imagine not having to tend to em everyday lol heaven ay lol


I'd go with the canna clay pebbles mate and the aqua range defo!, im not bad with ph but never read ec before so a little learnin there, its either 2 waterfarms for me or some kinda drip system and stick with the coco in airpots run to waste who knows mate just startin to look into now.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 23, 2011)

Some more info from the Canna aqua info paper

*NFT - Nutrient Flow Technique*

The first NFT (Nutrient Flow Technique) systems were introduced in the seventies. Allen Cooper developed the first NFT system in England. In NFT systems a series of tubes provide a constant, gentle flow of nutrient solution to the roots. The nutrient solution that drains from the root environment is gathered in a reservoir and then recirculated to the plants.
In recent times, the NFT tables have also become very popular for cultivation in this manner. This approach works on the same principle as the first tube system developed. To ensure that the nutrient solution has sufficient flow the tubing itself must have a fall of around 1%. In a tunnel construction the flow rate should be around 1litre per minute. Take care to ensure that the root mass at the bottom of the tunnel doesn&#8217;t become too dense!
If this occurs there is the danger that the nutrient solution will flow over the outer layer of roots, so that there is not enough contact between the nutrient solution and the roots inside the root mass. Under these circumstances the plants will wilt more quickly and nutrient deficiencies may arise.





In order to prevent such a thick root mass from developing it is advisable to make sure that the tubes are no more than 9 meters in length and that they have a diameter of at least 30cm.
An imminent nutrient deficiency in a NFT system can often first be seen on the plants at the end of the flow (the lowest plants). This is because the plants at the beginning and middle of the flow are still able to extract nutrition from the nutrient solution. By keeping
an extra close eye on these plants, nutrient shortages can be spotted and corrected, sooner. Correction is achieved by increasing the flow rate and/ or increasing the strength (EC) of the solution.
As well as nutrient deficiencies, oxygen shortages are often the first problems seen with the plants at the end of the flow. A shortage of oxygen causes the roots to turn brown with a corresponding drop in the plants uptake of water and nutrient. The chances of oxygen shortages arising are greatest during the fruitforming phase and in stressful situations. Using enzymes that stimulate root decomposition leads to fewer dead roots remaining and a more vibrant plant. Under normal circumstances there will always be a certain amount of dead root material in the system, but, so long as there are enough white, healthy roots, this is no reason for panic.
*Aeroponics is...*

Aeroponics was introduced in 1982, a few years after the NFT system; it originally comes from Israel. Aeroponics is a system in which misters are used to continuously bathe the roots in very fine droplets. The smaller the droplets are, the better is the contact between the nutrient solution and the roots, and the better is the uptake of food and water. 





Given that, practically speaking, the roots are growing in air; they always have sufficient oxygen available and large yields become possible. The biggest disadvantages off aeroponic systems are the relatively high initial investment costs and the systems&#8217; proneness to malfunction. Leaving a thin layer of water on the bottom of the misting room will ensure that plants don&#8217;t go without water if there should be a system failure.
*Ebb and flood systems*

In an ebb and flood system, the plants are placed in a box that is periodically pumped full of nutrient solution. The substrate soaks up the nutrient solution, which is then pumped away. By filling the box with nutrient solution the old air is pushed out as the solution is pumped away and fresh air flows into the medium.
In order to prevent oxygen shortages from occurring around the roots, the medium must not be saturated for too long with water and it must contain sufficient air when the nutrient solution has drained away. One guideline for this is to ensure that the process of pumping full and then emptying should take no longer than 30 minutes.





The recommended frequency for flooding depends on the substrate that is being used and each plant&#8217;s root volume. Clay pebbles retain little water and must be flooded more often than a system with rock wool, for example, which will hold more water.
*Drip systems*

Drip systems are perhaps the most common type of hydroponics systems in the world, owing to their simplicity. A clock controls a pump in the nutrient tank. When the clock switches on the pump and a small drip mechanism drips a nutrient solution over the base of each plant. The excess nutrient solution is caught in the nutrient reservoir for subsequent reuse, or drained away.





In this system, the plants are kept in an inert substrate. Like with the ebb and flood system, the watering frequency is different.


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 23, 2011)

Av never bothered ma arse checkin ph etc jst water n nutes. Might hve been lucky a dnt no but never had problems.a grows r always on a low budget hadto move house to house over the past yr. Hopefully b here for a while now so can get settled in and add to the equipment lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hows things going my friend?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 23, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Av never bothered ma arse checkin ph etc jst water n nutes. Might hve been lucky a dnt no but never had problems.a grows r always on a low budget hadto move house to house over the past yr. Hopefully b here for a while now so can get settled in and add to the equipment lol


Yeh mate you scottish lads have perfect water for growin mate real soft and low ph so i think it just works out spot on once youve added nutes my taps shit loads a clorine and high ph mate
So with the water farms mate do you top up the res in between water changes?
Good luck for your future grows mate now your settled!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Hows things going my friend?


Eyup bill things are sound mate!............thanks for droppin in!
Ive got a update tomoz the Grape kush is comin on nice a real looker lol......nice tight node spacin on it, its on its 6th set of nodes and is only a few inchs tall.


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 23, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh mate you scottish lads have perfect water for growin mate real soft and low ph so i think it just works out spot on once youve added nutes my taps shit loads a clorine and high ph mate
> So with the water farms mate do you top up the res in between water changes?
> Good luck for your future grows mate now your settled!


generally u can run it till jst before it stops drippin then jst fill her up again. I work on 30 ltrs and it holds 35 if u no wot i mean?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 23, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> generally u can run it till jst before it stops drippin then jst fill her up again. I work on 30 ltrs and it holds 35 if u no wot i mean?


Yeh i get ya mate.........canna were sayin top up when half had gone with half strength nutes, cos ph can go dodgy when theres only a little but id never herd that before so was just wonderin how peeps did it.
You got 1 of the large 1s then mate?


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 23, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh i get ya mate.........canna were sayin top up when half had gone with half strength nutes, cos ph can go dodgy when theres only a little but id never herd that before so was just wonderin how peeps did it.
> You got 1 of the large 1s then mate?


Yeh its the nuts grows christmas trees lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

whats on an poppin pukka mon!?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 24, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Yeh its the nuts grows christmas trees lol


 i might just get 1 and see how it goes then get another if its good lol .. theres some that are abit smaller in my local shop 30cm x 30cm , could fit 3 or so of those in my tent ....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 24, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Yeh its the nuts grows christmas trees lol


I like trees mate lol...................think im gunna have to try 1 lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats on an poppin pukka mon!?


Eyup Don same old me man! lol



RobbieP said:


> i might just get 1 and see how it goes then get another if its good lol .. theres some that are abit smaller in my local shop 30cm x 30cm , could fit 3 or so of those in my tent ....


Yeh go for it mate!!.you can let me no what there like hahah


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 24, 2011)

Start of week 8 and things are goin well still lol, the old flower girls are still swellin the lemons chuckin out new calxys and new white pistals, the livers are swellin, pistals shrinkin but still mostly white, and the blue cheese has got some fox tales comin on! 

The new flowerin lemon is gettin huge and coverin the young livers gettin tight in there, might have to chop both of the livers and the bc next week for space, have to see how it goes!

Lemon



Livers



Blue cheese



Group shots



2 x livers and the big lemon 14 days 12/12



Veg cab
Grape kush 19 days old on its 7th node




Psychosis cut



Lemon cut



Exo cheese, Livers and blue cheese mothers gettin replaced soon


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 24, 2011)

Man a wish a was you right now lol...

What is Livers m8?


----------



## lilindian (Oct 24, 2011)

^ init, wat a grow


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

Damn those are some pretty buds. That grape is looking amazing as are the ladies in bud. Looks like youll be having sticky fingaz real soon


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 25, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Man a wish a was you right now lol...
> 
> What is Livers m8?


Haha cheers mate................livers is a uk clone only strain been around for years and propa pongs lol



lilindian said:


> ^ init, wat a grow


Hi bro..........Thanks man!



billcollector99 said:


> Damn those are some pretty buds. That grape is looking amazing as are the ladies in bud. Looks like youll be having sticky fingaz real soon


Eyup bill thanks mate......2 or 3 of the big flower girls are comin down next week!


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds luvly lol. U neva get anythin decent like that here


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 25, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Sounds luvly lol. U neva get anythin decent like that here


Think billys had a try ask him mate lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks fuckin amazin m8. Happy daze lol,tried to rep but need tae spread some luv 1st lol.

Aye al say to him. Need to get sumthin decent am fed up growin fae seed


----------



## ghb (Oct 25, 2011)

some pukka bud you have there man, you are jockeying the perpetual well my friend, i reckon you will be ok to harvest the bc and livers next week. just let that slh finish, 11 is the magic number..............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey up lad lookin dandy as usaully !! Wot ya choppin next week bro?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 25, 2011)

Eyup ghb how tings mate?...................i think both livers and the bc are comin down next week, thing is the slh looks the most ready out of the lot mate still goin 10 i think gettin para about mold might be sooner, but theres a week for the others yet see how there lookin then......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 25, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hey up lad lookin dandy as usaully !! Wot ya choppin next week bro?


Eyup chedds the 2 livers and the bc are comin down bro at 8weeks looks like mable a couple a oz of each of um or less on the livers there a little puny lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 25, 2011)

strange how you say the slh looks the most ready, mine constantly pumps out white pistils. it's certainly the biggest in your cab, but that bc looks the most mature to me,is humidity in check?, if so i wouldn't worry too much about the rot. lucky sod with all those special strains


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 25, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup chedds the 2 livers and the bc are comin down bro at 8weeks looks like mable a couple a oz of each of um or less on the livers there a little puny lol


Could just b they needed vegging longer bro not to worry ay plenty more were they came from lol!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 25, 2011)

ghb said:


> strange how you say the slh looks the most ready, mine constantly pumps out white pistils. it's certainly the biggest in your cab, but that bc looks the most mature to me,is humidity in check?, if so i wouldn't worry too much about the rot. lucky sod with all those special strains


Thats only goin by the pistals mate there gettin nearly all dark orange now still chuckin white 1s still tho on the slh its just gettin a nice dark twinge to it thats all lol, the livers look more swelled and the pistals are short like theyve retracted but still mostly white, and the bc is just growin bigger and bigger fox tales everyday lol so goin on just overall id say the bc most mature aswell mate then the livers and then the slh!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 25, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Could just b they needed vegging longer bro not to worry ay plenty more were they came from lol!!


Yeh mate could of done with longer and i think the strains better with some trainin to get them viny colas more even..........plenty mate!!! lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 25, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh mate could of done with longer and i think the strains better with some trainin to get them viny colas more even..........plenty mate!!! lol


You know wot they say bro the harder u work the more yoy ll gain lad there is the example!! How is my mutant comin on !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 25, 2011)

WTF are you on about now mate?!? lol...................sorry im smashed lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 25, 2011)

Lmao lad u been drinkin 2 !! The harder u have to work the more you ll gain wen growing lol how is the mother lemon comin on lmfao lololo!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2011)

tidy growing fella! no wonder they call you da pukka bud mon. IRIE


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 26, 2011)

thats real nice how long was the veg on that


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 26, 2011)

lookin nice


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 26, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao lad u been drinkin 2 !! The harder u have to work the more you ll gain wen growing lol how is the mother lemon comin on lmfao lololo!!


Hahah soz chedds dint have a clue what ya were on about last night............mother lemon is gettin huge!!!.....thats why 3 girls are down next week instead of 2 gotta make the room mate lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> tidy growing fella! no wonder they call you da pukka bud mon. IRIE


Lol.......nice 1 matey!!



kevin murphy said:


> thats real nice how long was the veg on that


9 days from fairy drop mate lol!!.............the new 1 in flower nows had weeks and been topped got 5 main colas gunna be massive!



gaztoth said:


> lookin nice


Easy gaz cheers mate!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 26, 2011)

excellent mate...


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 26, 2011)

looking good man , i just weighed up my psyco dry and i got 64gram not bad at all  you look like you will have more than that on your livers!


----------



## Stickystickyganja (Oct 26, 2011)

NICE man. good job!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 26, 2011)

yo my dude 
post 1040 an 1047 


lookin right proper very correct 
you bitch slapin dem mauhfukas


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 27, 2011)

love how they are all looking so healthy,

too many people lickin ya arse i carnt be bothered to say ''great grow buddy' lol how long are youv gonna leave the lemon??? tastes so nice have u smoked slh b4?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 27, 2011)

Sambo me old mukka picked a nice cola the other day quick dried and been tokin on that its fookin amazin best tastin weed ive had in yonks buzzin to think what the cured shit will be like and its only 7week and is bad ass lol
Think im gunna let it go 10 if I can just gotta keep a eye out for mold mate


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 27, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo me old mukka picked a nice cola the other day quick dried and been tokin on that its fookin amazin best tastin weed ive had in yonks buzzin to think what the cured shit will be like and its only 7week and is bad ass lol
> Think im gunna let it go 10 if I can just gotta keep a eye out for mold mate


1st tme i tasted it i really was blown away the taste is fucking niiiiiice ive choped her at 8wks,9wk and 10wk 9/10 wk is fucking lovely such a different high really racy not mongy im shit at describing how it taste but its really nice and different.

would love a lil tatse oldboy when ready av a word with the fairy lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 27, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> excellent mate...


Cheers kev.................



RobbieP said:


> looking good man , i just weighed up my psyco dry and i got 64gram not bad at all  you look like you will have more than that on your livers!


Thanks rob, 2oz an a Q aint bad atall mate nice growin!! lol.................i dont no about the livers im crap at guessin lol



Stickystickyganja said:


> NICE man. good job!


Thanks a lot sticky mate!!



Dwezelitsame said:


> yo my dude
> post 1040 an 1047
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 1 D.................what you on about with the post 1040 thing?? lol



newuserlol said:


> 1st tme i tasted it i really was blown away the taste is fucking niiiiiice ive choped her at 8wks,9wk and 10wk 9/10 wk is fucking lovely such a different high really racy not mongy im shit at describing how it taste but its really nice and different.
> 
> would love a lil tatse oldboy when ready av a word with the fairy lol


The mrs said stright away it tasted like dam weed we had over there god knows what, its like a hazety taste with a hit of lemon zest!! lol
No probs let the fairy no just now mate lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 27, 2011)

1040 all nice an proper pics can yo cam get close ups


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 27, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> 1040 all nice an proper pics can yo cam get close ups


Lol still dont get you mate lol.............yeh it does good close ups but the small light i got in there is poor so the flash kicks in so any close ups get to much white flash and you cant see nowt, got a blue cfl the over day need to wire it up, so i can get the close ups like i used to


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 27, 2011)

im not crazy -see all posts are numberd to the right go back to -guess what 1040

LOL

an i said in prev post


> post 1040 an 1047


this is post 1075

you get me now


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha soz man i get you now!!..............never noticed that before thanks for that


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 28, 2011)

I love the Haze, and the G 13 was allway's one that yeilded well. "dense" and has a k.o haze full flav to the max.
Great gob man 

cgg


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 28, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> I love the Haze, and the G 13 was allway's one that yeilded well. "dense" and has a k.o haze full flav to the max.
> Great gob man
> 
> cgg


Cheers geeza the g13 haze was a beauty, the smoke was some tastey shit and nocked ya block off!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi peeps Harvest tomoz, the 2 x livers and the Blue cheese are comin down, will be day 56!
Im buildin a drybox/male quarters today ready for tomoz and takin cuts of my old mothers for new mothers and the girls for my next run, the room will be gettin a little clean and the girls in there new places, also gunna chuck the Grape kush in flower as well i think.
Full update of all this tomoz night stay tuned lol!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounding good my friend


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Sounding good my friend


Thanks mate!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 30, 2011)

sounds like a good plan to me

ill be on stanby


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> sounds like a good plan to me
> 
> ill be on stanby


Thanks man see you there!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 31, 2011)

2 x livers





Blue cheese



All together




SLH day 56,........... 2 x livers and SLH day 21



Dry box and the buds hanging



Right peeps apart from the SLH thats got another 1-2 weeks left thats my 3rd grow all rapped up and i gotta say im buzzin!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 31, 2011)

isent it nice reap what you sow 


everything lookin good lot of nice lookin stuff -nice harvest 

you should be set for a day or two lol



lot of fox tailing especiall bl ch -an bot liv - was room very hot

me id rather not smoke fox tailed buds sum dont care no choice


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 31, 2011)

Outstanding pukka and looking tasty. Gotta love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 1, 2011)

Healthy mate really really healthy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> isent it nice reap what you sow
> 
> 
> everything lookin good lot of nice lookin stuff -nice harvest
> ...


Thanks Dwez, room was hot few weeks back mate, been about 25-28c daytime and 20-22c night time now as id been runnin the dehumidifier at night.....................what is wrong with foxtailed buds??



Dropastone said:


> Outstanding pukka and looking tasty. Gotta love it when a plan comes together.


You sure have mate thanks a lot!!



scotia1982 said:


> Healthy mate really really healthy


cheers scotty me old!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 1, 2011)

everyone has prefrences i avoid fox tailed if poss just dont like 

only other time i have seen someone say that was karma from karma genetics 
most dont bother them might just be my own idiosyncrasy

never ever said anything was wrong mearly said i prefer not to smoke fox tailed buds -my prefrence bruh

if i was at yo house you said roll a joint id reach for pic number 1 not for pic number 2 
just my thing didnot mean for it to sound like sumthing negative or sumtin is wrong wit it 

its all good


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 1, 2011)

looking great them pukka mate bountiful harvest bro rep given well deserved..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

cracking harvest mate. i'd have waited the extra week on the livers man but it'll still rock your world no bother. that SLH looks done to a T.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> everyone has prefrences i avoid fox tailed if poss just dont like
> 
> only other time i have seen someone say that was karma from karma genetics
> most dont bother them might just be my own idiosyncrasy
> ...


Yeh i was just thinkin why you dont like them mate thanks for clearin it up, and you'd probs pick the livers at my gaff with out lookin aswell it smells sooooo good!!!



kevin murphy said:


> looking great them pukka mate bountiful harvest bro rep given well deserved..


Nice 1 kev thanks a lot mate!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> cracking harvest mate. i'd have waited the extra week on the livers man but it'll still rock your world no bother. that SLH looks done to a T.


Cheers Don i was plannin on lettin them go 9 mate but space was runnin out, will defo go 9 on my next livers run and think im gunna try a little trainin of the viny bitchs see if i can get a better canopy.............Im thinkin the same mate with the slh looks ready now at 8 lol but still chuckin out new calxs and pistals, herd its nice at 9 or 10 so gunna see how it goes, im on mold watch with that main cola so could be any time from now lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 1, 2011)

no worries bro wekll deserved mate nice frosty buds and plenty of em..


----------



## machnak (Nov 1, 2011)

Well done man, ladies look amazing, buds even better!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 1, 2011)

those harvested buds look delicious man, i want


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> no worries bro wekll deserved mate nice frosty buds and plenty of em..


Thanks kev im pretty happy with the harvest ant got a clue on yield yet!



machnak said:


> Well done man, ladies look amazing, buds even better!


Hi mate cheers for that and thanks for droppin in 



lilindian said:


> those harvested buds look delicious man, i want


Lol..me to mate hate waitin for them to dry cheers!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2011)

SLH day 56


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 1, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> SLH day 56


Yum yum!! Lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 1, 2011)

Niice pukka. 

That slh almost makes me wish I could let a greenhouse seed in my garden! (That's a lot coming from me )

I like foxtailed buds. Its like there last little PUSSSHH! Right before harvest. (If it wasn't caused by heat)

Livers is suppsed to be foxtailed isn't it?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 2, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Yum yum!! Lol


Lol, it tastes so nice mate!



TheLastWood said:


> Niice pukka.
> 
> That slh almost makes me wish I could let a greenhouse seed in my garden! (That's a lot coming from me )
> 
> ...


Cheers mate dont think it was heat, i like the look of them never smoked none lol
Dont no about the livers foxtailin mate cant say ive seen any,.....its my BC that has!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey p slh looks good to chop to me bro fuckin great pics lookin frosty as cud b all cheese seem to foxtail mate it doeant matter if its flowered in gardens at 20 degrees or 30 your always gonna get it at some point in the latter times of flowering from my experience and its all the same quaility imo it seems to be wen the flowers are becoming of maturity you ll see it most so not to worry to much about heat!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2011)

awesome harverst PUKKA! i love the huge middle cola that just zip right through the ones beside her. That super lemon haze pheno you got is really different looking than any i have grown.. much plumper buds than me.. you have CO2 right? 
and i love this picture.. sleeping with the harvest.. sweet!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hows that GK looking??


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 2, 2011)

Not sayin it was from heat, cheese is also known to dread. Livers and cheese are both skunk #1. Both dread out. 

If the blue cheese is livers x cheese then its rly (skunk #1 x skunk #1). Never noticed that till now.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 2, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Not sayin it was from heat, cheese is also known to dread. Livers and cheese are both skunk #1. Both dread out.
> 
> If the blue cheese is livers x cheese then its rly (skunk #1 x skunk #1). Never noticed that till now.


I was nt implyin to your post bro just statin the fact that it is known to foxtail alot more than most strains it happens when your buds av swelled to max potentuall and are maturing at a rapid rate there are peeps that think its from high levels of heat but imo it still happens wen room temps are kept at 20 to 23 oc all through flower so i really have no idea were the heat idea stems from maybe a little wifes tale as i ve not discovered any test that have been carried out in tight controlled inviroments
peace chedz


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 3, 2011)

mornin pukka hows things mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 4, 2011)

Someone needs to clear their inbox


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 4, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hey p slh looks good to chop to me bro fuckin great pics lookin frosty as cud b all cheese seem to foxtail mate it doeant matter if its flowered in gardens at 20 degrees or 30 your always gonna get it at some point in the latter times of flowering from my experience and its all the same quaility imo it seems to be wen the flowers are becoming of maturity you ll see it most so not to worry to much about heat!!


Eyup chedds aye the slh is gettin there mate, might come down at 9week at this rate i dont no, think im gunna start flushin soon,....i havent noticed and diff in quality in the foxtailed buds!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> awesome harverst PUKKA! i love the huge middle cola that just zip right through the ones beside her. That super lemon haze pheno you got is really different looking than any i have grown.. much plumper buds than me.. you have CO2 right?
> and i love this picture.. sleeping with the harvest.. sweet!


Hey ambz thanks, the slh is from Las's pheno, you no the monster mini scrog he did?!! it grows huge, and no i dont use co2..........................yeh sleepin with the harvest, keepin a eye on it mate! lol!



billcollector99 said:


> Hows that GK looking??


Hi bill the GK is doin good man lookin sweet, ill get some picks up soon mate!



kevin murphy said:


> mornin pukka hows things mate


Mint kev cheers mate!



supersillybilly said:


> Someone needs to clear their inbox


All empty for ya mate!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2011)

ahh, the ole slh fingerez pheno! the legend lives on..whats up next PUKKA BOY?
have a nice relaxing weekend all schhmooked up in the UK.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 5, 2011)

ave u heard out about cinderella 99s f1s and chocolate chunkey monkey f4s just got sum delivered from canada


----------



## del66666 (Nov 5, 2011)

just as your name says mate........some real pukka bud......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 5, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> ave u heard out about cinderella 99s f1s and chocolate chunkey monkey f4s just got sum delivered from canada


Ive herd that Cinderella's shit hot mate dont no about the choc tho!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ahh, the ole slh fingerez pheno! the legend lives on..whats up next PUKKA BOY?
> have a nice relaxing weekend all schhmooked up in the UK.


Thanks ambz you have a good un to!!....................up next after the slh and 2 x livers that are flowerin now nearly 4 week in, is a nice big Psycosis and Exo cheese run  ..........unless my Grape kush is male then ill be doin a.......... livers, slh, bc, psyco, exo............ all flowered nearly stright from clone and then lobbin some pollen on them girls  .................sayin that the psyco, exo run will probs happen 1st cos will have to wait for that pollen so i dont no really, i change my mind a lot lol........real nice to have a choice of dank lmao!



del66666 said:


> just as your name says mate........some real pukka bud......


Cheers del boy!!...............would have been a laughin stock if i grew shite bud mate lmao!!


The slh day 27, ....the new lemon now is not lookin no where nears as far on at the same time all i can put it down to is not startin with the pk13/14 as early as i usaully do, update monday then you'l see what i mean!

*




*


----------



## del66666 (Nov 5, 2011)

how soon do yoiu usually give yours pk mate and when this time?


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol, it tastes so nice mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great stuff PB bro.

the exodus foxtales if u leave it long enough and so does that strain of blue, remember i was gonn get Wowser 2 draw a bud face on one for me? that was blue cheese. nothing wrong with it in my eyes


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> how soon do yoiu usually give yours pk mate and when this time?


I usually start week 2.5 - 3 as soon as the buds are like thinger nail size then by week 4 they look like they do above, this time cos ive been mixin loads of diff nutes i was a little late about week 3.5 so only been on it a few days,..............when you add early it seems to get everthing movin quicker, i think they'l soon catch tho,...............every1 i no that uses the pk13/14 uses it later then me, but the bottle says 1st site of flowers and jberry gave me the tip to start early mate.



las fingerez said:


> great stuff PB bro.
> 
> the exodus foxtales if u leave it long enough and so does that strain of blue, remember i was gonn get Wowser 2 draw a bud face on one for me? that was blue cheese. nothing wrong with it in my eyes


Easy Las hows things bro???...............................yeh the foxtail thing again mate keeps comin up, i was shure it was just the strain, 1 of my last bc started with it but then i had to chop early, and after seein yours and a few other peeps i new it was nothing dodgy just some strains do it more mate, yeh i remember Wowsers drawin on buds mate FAF! lol
Hows your garden comin on man???
Got a update monday bro the Livers in the 1L airpot is doin wicked mate a lot prettier then its strechy lookin sister in the 6L, the little un looks like it will yield good for it size lol them airpots are mint only thing is tho its startin to get a little to dry waterin everyday so maybe twice soon which is a pain but would be sound with drippers or something, im gunna get some pics of the 2 together monday after theyv all had a trim and netted....................................... all 4 livers ive grown upto now mate have grown with a slant on them like this / lol for no reason, i had to cain the last 2 and this 2 defo need it to, have you ever noticed??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 5, 2011)

Las empty your inbox bro!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 5, 2011)

Close ups are the Grape kush day 26, and then the cuts and my mothers............noticed a little something growin earlier so should be able to sex it soon.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

How much vertical space you got in your tent brah?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> How much vertical space you got in your tent brah?


Ive got about 6ft bill so plants can get to around 4ft max...................what do you think of the GK mate?...........its got a real nice smell to it, and them double serated leafs!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ive got about 6ft bill so plants can get to around 4ft max...................what do you think of the GK mate?...........its got a real nice smell to it, and them double serated leafs!


She looks healthy as fukk, I would be careful about vegging for too long though as she really likes to stretch in flower!!!

I had one 6 inches hit 3ft in flower.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> She looks healthy as fukk, I would be careful about vegging for too long though as she really likes to stretch in flower!!!
> 
> I had one 6 inches hit 3ft in flower.


Noticed your callin it she bro you think its a girl then? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Noticed your callin it she bro you think its a girl then? lol


Just hopefull thinking i guess


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 5, 2011)

You see the close up mate with the red ring? not very clear but at the min it just looks like a small triangle sproutin out of the crease lol ........my 1st time sexin a plant bro always used fems....dont laugh! lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 5, 2011)

looking good bro , nice lookin veg cab you got there  whats all the new cuttings you got waiting to root ?? just updated my thread with some info on the waterfarm, i got it set up with a scrog net and las lemon pheno in there .. im after a good yield lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 5, 2011)

maybe you should start calin it a her or a she as well bruh
thats apretty full plant for a boy 

maybe bill is onto sumtin there -with wishful thinkin 
but i did a lot of that when i wanted to get a male plant
an the cards fell the way they fell - till just now 

we just have to take whats givin to us by the creator 
there is this woman that swears she can not only tell male from female seeds 
she can sort the femals by possible herm and better female plants 

she looks under a microscope at the crator on top of seed 
her thery
if very deep crator =better girl plant material 
a shallow crator =female mebe in herm direction 
no crator =male


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

That closeup looks like a calyx to me, but you should know for sure in a couple of days


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> View attachment 1872241View attachment 1872243View attachment 1872246View attachment 1872250View attachment 1872251View attachment 1872254View attachment 1872255View attachment 1872257View attachment 1872258View attachment 1872259View attachment 1872276
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate ad bet ma giro on it thats a pre-flower hairs'l b poking thru in a dy or 2


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 5, 2011)

I think I already see tiny pistils pokin out.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 6, 2011)

towards the back right

pointing towards the new growth

but im sure PB can see better in rel life then us wit pics 

father time has the answer to what mother nature is cooking 

in english a little more time


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 6, 2011)

Yup, it looks like it to me. 

Won't be long now.

Just wait till u hear a little pop! pop! 



Dwezelitsame said:


> towards the back right
> 
> pointing towards the new growth
> 
> ...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 6, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> looking good bro , nice lookin veg cab you got there  whats all the new cuttings you got waiting to root ?? just updated my thread with some info on the waterfarm, i got it set up with a scrog net and las lemon pheno in there .. im after a good yield lol


Thanks mate , the new cuts are just 2 of each of the girls i got now............................waterfarm, lemon, scrog sounds killa mate!!!! ill be over soon!



Dwezelitsame said:


> maybe you should start calin it a her or a she as well bruh
> thats apretty full plant for a boy
> 
> maybe bill is onto sumtin there -with wishful thinkin
> ...


To be honest D ive been callin it a she myself, but theres always that thought in the back of my mind.......if it is a guy then he's winnin the best lookin male award 2011!!!!! lol
Some wierd shit that lady readin seeds!



billcollector99 said:


> That closeup looks like a calyx to me, but you should know for sure in a couple of days


Does to me aswell mate but not sure what a male would look like this early either so.....



scotia1982 said:


> Mate ad bet ma giro on it thats a pre-flower hairs'l b poking thru in a dy or 2


Lol......deal mate!
ps........................get a job ya bum! lol



TheLastWood said:


> I think I already see tiny pistils pokin out.


All there is , right now is like a traingle pokin out mate looks like it could go either way lol



Dwezelitsame said:


> towards the back right
> 
> pointing towards the new growth
> 
> ...


Still no diff maybe tomoz or next day bro i think.



TheLastWood said:


> Yup, it looks like it to me.
> 
> Won't be long now.
> 
> Just wait till u hear a little pop! pop!


Ill let you guys no as soon as.....................


----------



## sufc8t1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Alright buddy,Nice little harvest you got there.
I just finished some BB Blue Cheese,and got to say,its a very nice smoke.
But it didn't foxtail out like yours,these were very round fat buds.
At the same time I did;-
Nirvana White Widow (had some mould issues with the HUGE buds).
Seedism Applejack (would higly recommend,smells very bluesy,although there out of stock at moment,Large yielder,and excellent bag apeal)
Blue Mystic (nice and fruity,but nothing to write home about)
BB Blue Cheese(by far the best smoke out of the 4,)
Also done a Bubba Kush,which turned a mad shade of purple near the end.This strain truly is conniseur qualiy bud,And would highly recommend to anyone.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 7, 2011)

sufc8t1 said:


> Alright buddy,Nice little harvest you got there.
> I just finished some BB Blue Cheese,and got to say,its a very nice smoke.
> But it didn't foxtail out like yours,these were very round fat buds.
> At the same time I did;-
> ...


Eyup pal cheers and thanks for droppin in!
nice selection you got there mate and that Bubba kush looks lush!!! lol.................................hows the taste and smell on it?

yummy lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 7, 2011)

pukka mateeeee, lovely harvest from the livers! woulda loved to see what you thought of the psycho. the ronald biggs looks absolutely class n all man. hows the smell on those lemons? nicest weed ive ever smoked flavor and high wise. 

had a rare odd night out in sheff a couple weeks ago, it was for my mates 20th an we got through a shit load of the white stuff, one of the lads ended up in a brothel doing lines with the prossy, what a stereotype lol.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 7, 2011)

daaaaaaam dats nice rite dere boyeeeee


.
[video=youtube;SXmhyc_QynE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXmhyc_QynE[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> pukka mateeeee, lovely harvest from the livers! woulda loved to see what you thought of the psycho. the ronald biggs looks absolutely class n all man. hows the smell on those lemons? nicest weed ive ever smoked flavor and high wise.
> 
> had a rare odd night out in sheff a couple weeks ago, it was for my mates 20th an we got through a shit load of the white stuff, one of the lads ended up in a brothel doing lines with the prossy, what a stereotype lol.


WOWZER!!!!! hows it goin bro!!........was just thinkin the other day i need to get in contact with you lot more often and stop bein a nob lol.......hows uni you got your xbox down there?? send me your tag again mate!
How come your on riu mate you at some1s house or somethin?? or you back for good???
Was well happy with the livers mate it stinks and looks quality same with ronnie aswell i wieghed up ron stright from hangin the other day 2oz 9g that was still a little damp inside my mate had the 2 ive got the rest jarrin and the livers a lot dryer got 4oz of them, hopin for around 4 of the lemon lol.......the lemon smells just like fresh cut lemons mate its mad!! and the early qickdry shit tastes better then both the livers and bc such a nice taste mate, the early stuff was very racey mate, im buzzin tho its gunna be gorgeous when its done next week i pulled it out of the room last night and even the thick arse stems are bendin under the wait now i didnt bother nettin it cos they were so thick i thiught they could take it, the plant when i picked it up pot dry aswell was twice as heavy as the others weighs a ton no sign of mold on the big cola so its goin another week today so 10 in total!

Out in sheff ey mate, you should have let me no bro could of made a suprise visit, and sounds about right that mate with the prozzy happened many a times lol................was it any good?


----------



## sufc8t1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi buddy,The Bubba is definatly one of my fave strains(if not the fave).The nugs are the most dense I have ever seen/felt.Absolutly rock hard nugs!.Its a really fruity variety,but stinky aswell,and the inhale tastes just like it smells.fruity as hell.Expands nicely in the lungs.And the stone is a nice buzz too.Creeps in,but within minutes im mashed!.This is the second go at it,first time was probably nicer,but I didn't get all that mad purple going on first time round.Problem is that it not a big yielder.I did some crazy training on it(tied it around the base slowly as it grew)and ended up with a BUSH!.But still only got 3 from it,Where as the others with same trining give me 5/6 each.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 7, 2011)

Its a beauty mate defo a keeper you took cuts from it?


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 7, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> WOWZER!!!!! hows it goin bro!!........was just thinkin the other day i need to get in contact with you lot more often and stop bein a nob lol.......hows uni you got your xbox down there?? send me your tag again mate!
> How come your on riu mate you at some1s house or somethin?? or you back for good???
> Was well happy with the livers mate it stinks and looks quality same with ronnie aswell i wieghed up ron stright from hangin the other day 2oz 9g that was still a little damp inside my mate had the 2 ive got the rest jarrin and the livers a lot dryer got 4oz of them, hopin for around 4 of the lemon lol.......the lemon smells just like fresh cut lemons mate its mad!! and the early qickdry shit tastes better then both the livers and bc such a nice taste mate, the early stuff was very racey mate, im buzzin tho its gunna be gorgeous when its done next week i pulled it out of the room last night and even the thick arse stems are bendin under the wait now i didnt bother nettin it cos they were so thick i thiught they could take it, the plant when i picked it up pot dry aswell was twice as heavy as the others weighs a ton no sign of mold on the big cola so its goin another week today so 10 in total!
> 
> Out in sheff ey mate, you should have let me no bro could of made a suprise visit, and sounds about right that mate with the prozzy happened many a times lol................was it any good?


its goin fuckin swell mate, uni lifestyle is the greatest thing since sliced bread, but the workload is tough. I reckon if id done a mickey mouse course it would be ridic, just goin out all the time. like a few of my mates have 7 hours a week, ive got about 18/20 dependin on the week. im just at home for the week "readin week", dunno how much readin ill get done though lol. 

yeh livers i tried had a real nice taste to it, but not as strong as the psycho. thats a crackin yield given the space n the veg time. 10 week lemon is special though, thats the only weed i feel like i could smoke all day without wanting to sleep every 15 minutes lol. 

I was fucked from start to finish, didnt really know where I was most of the time haha. he said she wasnt even that fit but the dip was good so cant grumble can he! we went to nocturnal at like 5am, full of dickheds in suits n meat heads but sounded like a dyson convention in the toilets haha, that'll explain it. had a top weekend though.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 7, 2011)

Fook readin for a week bro i struggle to read the papers lol....................glad the student lifes workin out for you tho mate, keep at it!!

Psycho and cheese run after the xmas lot are out mate cant wait gunna be wicked plus got some seeds im gunna pop so should be good, ive got a update tonight mate check it out later, cant wait for that lemon bro gettin itchy thingers lol want that bitch down so i can taste her again lol told my self i wasnt gunna smoke no more till she was ready but think i might take a little 9week bud tonight see how that is cos the xmas lemons only gettin 9.

Sounds wicked mate where you go start of night?.....havent been to that Nocturnal yet ant been open long, will probs end up there 1 night tho, let me no if your comin back mate i should pe able to escape for a few with ya lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 7, 2011)

you better get some ona in now then mate, psycho an the exo is gonna stink your shit right up! ill be here all week, gettin my fix haha. yeh a cheeky 9 week taster should get you through the next week!

Im not actually sure, it was some student bar, wasnt that great but everyone was battered n it was all the lads back together so it was a good do. I dunno if id recommend it man haha, seemed like it was just full of nobheds but was open till the early hours which is why we went there. thatd be class mate, will let you know next time for sure!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> you better get some ona in now then mate, psycho an the exo is gonna stink your shit right up! ill be here all week, gettin my fix haha. yeh a cheeky 9 week taster should get you through the next week!
> 
> Im not actually sure, it was some student bar, wasnt that great but everyone was battered n it was all the lads back together so it was a good do. I dunno if id recommend it man haha, seemed like it was just full of nobheds but was open till the early hours which is why we went there. thatd be class mate, will let you know next time for sure!


Sound as mate good to have ya back even just for the week  ...its bad now with the blues an bc so its defo gunna pong worse mate lol and quickdry lemon it is tonight!  ..........
I herd it was shit anall pal but id probs still end up there like yous lot early hours haha defo be class bro!


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 7, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sound as mate good to have ya back even just for the week  ...its bad now with the blues an bc so its defo gunna pong worse mate lol and quickdry lemon it is tonight!  ..........
> I herd it was shit anall pal but id probs still end up there like yous lot early hours haha defo be class bro!


lol that blue cheese is a stinker for sure. aye those places are always shit but youre always too fucked to care by that hour haha.


----------



## sufc8t1 (Nov 7, 2011)

No mate,no clones(DOH!).
Just checked out my dried applejack tonight though,and it smells bloody marvellous!.So tried to order seeds for it,and everyones out!.Ahwell.Killerskunk coming up next I think.Been waiting for those beans to come back in stock for agesand there finally here.Heard some great things about Killer,so looking forward to it!.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 7, 2011)

63 day lemon



Livers 1L Airpot



Livers 6L Airpot



28 day lemon



Group shots


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2011)

sweet! that 63 day lemon is massive!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol that blue cheese is a stinker for sure. aye those places are always shit but youre always too fucked to care by that hour haha.


Lol yeh mate imagine goin places like that start of the night sober haha!



sufc8t1 said:


> No mate,no clones(DOH!).
> Just checked out my dried applejack tonight though,and it smells bloody marvellous!.So tried to order seeds for it,and everyones out!.Ahwell.Killerskunk coming up next I think.Been waiting for those beans to come back in stock for agesand there finally here.Heard some great things about Killer,so looking forward to it!.


Could try a reveg mate, ...........instead of tryin for more seeds of the strains you like why not take cuts then you no your gettin the pheno you want every time mate...............goog luck with that KS mate 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> sweet! that 63 day lemon is massive!


Cheers doc..........still keeps growin mate!


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice work pukka. I'd have to agree with Amber on that 63 day slh. She's looking nice a fat.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2011)

big it up!







stunner man.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 8, 2011)

no surprise with excellent genetics nice work pukka mate


----------



## machnak (Nov 8, 2011)

Hell yea dude, that cola's a monster.


----------



## sufc8t1 (Nov 8, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Could try a reveg mate, ...........instead of tryin for more seeds of the strains you like why not take cuts then you no your gettin the pheno you want every time mate...............goog luck with that KS mate


I have read about the reveg method,but not all that keen on it from what I have seen.But,,,,,,,,I think I got hold of some of those Applejack clones.My friend put a small bush of it into flower a week ago(from a clone I gave him)And I think (fingers crossed)they'll root just fine.There was no sign of pubes on the clones,so should be good to go.Still getting the KS though,as im after a solid mother fom them.I think its time to settle down with one of these plants,fed up of playing pot luck on different phenos lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 9, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Nice work pukka. I'd have to agree with Amber on that 63 day slh. She's looking nice a fat.


Cheers dropa.......that main cola just keeps chuckin out new calyx and pistals mate, dont no when its gunna stop!!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> big it up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you sir!!! lol...............cheers bruv!



kevin murphy said:


> no surprise with excellent genetics nice work pukka mate


Is a bit of a surprise kev!! dont no whos genetics there are keep forgetin to ask Las lol..............thanks!



machnak said:


> Hell yea dude, that cola's a monster.


Glad you like it geezer!!



sufc8t1 said:


> I have read about the reveg method,but not all that keen on it from what I have seen.But,,,,,,,,I think I got hold of some of those Applejack clones.My friend put a small bush of it into flower a week ago(from a clone I gave him)And I think (fingers crossed)they'll root just fine.There was no sign of pubes on the clones,so should be good to go.Still getting the KS though,as im after a solid mother fom them.I think its time to settle down with one of these plants,fed up of playing pot luck on different phenos lol.


The reveg grows all fkd up bro but once the new growth comes you can take cuts and there will be fine, but if your boys got some cuts i'd go with that, i was just sayin all these nice strains you gettin mate just take a cut or 2 before you flower so if they turn out keepers you got them if not destroy or give away lol........never settle down mate lol always good to try the new seeds out just get the cuts and then you can pick your faves, i was guttted when i never got a cut of the g13 haze so i just always say get a cut of a new strain if you can, a lot safer that way!! lol
Cant believe we lost on pens to Bradistan last night wank mate!


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 9, 2011)

that lemon is lookin su fucking perb man, its funny cause it looks real similar to the ones ghb has (600 thread) but his have just foxtailed a bit more but theyre in week 11 so that could explain it. maybe ghb has the fingerz pheno .....


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 9, 2011)

new update on mi thread pukka let me know what u think...6 days under a 600 watt


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 9, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> that lemon is lookin su fucking perb man, its funny cause it looks real similar to the ones ghb has (600 thread) but his have just foxtailed a bit more but theyre in week 11 so that could explain it. maybe ghb has the fingerz pheno .....


Cheers wowzer!  .............Dont think he's got the fingerz pheno unless he got a cut of it, but might be something simular tho lol...............gunna start flushin mine soon!



kevin murphy said:


> new update on mi thread pukka let me know what u think...6 days under a 600 watt


Nice 1 kev ill have a look mate!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 9, 2011)

daaam thats a fn christmas tree 3 or 4 posts above


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 9, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers wowzer!  .............Dont think he's got the fingerz pheno unless he got a cut of it, but might be something simular tho lol...............gunna start flushin mine soon!


i was thinkin though, theres only a limited amount of phenos around, maybe they both stumbled onto the same one, and both saw it as a winner ... stranger things hav happened, lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 9, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> daaam thats a fn christmas tree 3 or 4 posts above


Christmas come early bro lol,......thanks!



WOWgrow said:


> i was thinkin though, theres only a limited amount of phenos around, maybe they both stumbled onto the same one, and both saw it as a winner ... stranger things hav happened, lol.


Yeh but every pheno is different mate in some way so theres hundreds just serton types, kinda like kids from same parents, look the same but a different person inside lol if you get me?!?!?!? lol.....god im talkin shit lol........like 2 sisters both look beautys and keepers but 1 fukks better then the other lmao!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

GK show sex yet??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> GK show sex yet??


Im sayin its female at the mo mate but still not 100%, kinda lookin like the start of a calyx!


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 9, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> like 2 sisters both look beautys and keepers but 1 fukks better then the other lmao!!!


ahahahahaha what a quality metaphor man, i get ya now!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

You gonna take clones if its a her?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 9, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> ahahahahaha what a quality metaphor man, i get ya now!!


Hahah only way i could describe bro!........



billcollector99 said:


> You gonna take clones if its a her?


Yeh mate, if it is ill take some cuts, then she will be replacin the lemon in the flower room this sunday.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 9, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hahah only way i could describe bro!........
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh mate, if it is ill take some cuts, then she will be replacin the lemon in the flower room this sunday.


Las doesnt even know the origins of the SLH mate , he got gifted it from a friend who didint know what it was , las says it may be Greenhouse seeds but we may never know


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 9, 2011)

I thought i'd pop by to say hellow and howdy and good evening and the works. Not to mention spite robbie, awww, not visiting your thread?  diddums. Peroniiii. 

How's ya week going pukka? I would click back to see your grow but that would require clicking many things so i'll just assume it's all gravy.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I thought i'd pop by to say hellow and howdy and good evening and the works. Not to mention spite robbie, awww, not visiting your thread?  diddums. Peroniiii.
> 
> How's ya week going pukka? I would click back to see your grow but that would require clicking many things so i'll just assume it's all gravy.


2 words ............ FUCK YOU  

love ya really.......... cnut


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 9, 2011)

hook line and sinker you little bitch
[youtube]DpMNwFSLJxg[/youtube]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 9, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Las doesnt even know the origins of the SLH mate , he got gifted it from a friend who didint know what it was , las says it may be Greenhouse seeds but we may never know


Aye thats it mate he has told me before, where ever it is from tho, its mean!!!!!! lol



tip top toker said:


> I thought i'd pop by to say hellow and howdy and good evening and the works. Not to mention spite robbie, awww, not visiting your thread?  diddums. Peroniiii.
> 
> How's ya week going pukka? I would click back to see your grow but that would require clicking many things so i'll just assume it's all gravy.


Now i no your defo on a wind up!!!!, never pop in you idle twat! lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 9, 2011)

Wots up p ? everythin lookin peng bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 9, 2011)

Easy chedds im sound ta, cheers!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 9, 2011)

Haha always is once u know wot your doin lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 10, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha always is once u know wot your doin lol


Da what!?!?!?!?! lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 10, 2011)

lookin ping ?

im always pickin up new words here 
lots of fun
besides the buds


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 10, 2011)

lookin peng,........ he put bro lol..........means good
glad your havin fun over here!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2011)

came from the asian community if i'm correct


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> came from the asian community if i'm correct


Aye sumut like that mate if you look at street slang, says its a good lookin person lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2011)

think it's the actual asian word for beautiful


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think it's the actual asian word for beautiful


Is it never new mate, ill ask some of my old footy mates, couple are asians.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 10, 2011)

rude boy slang ''got the peng cheese .8 bennerz init'' aint really ever heard any1 i talk with ever use the word or heard it outside london if im honest.

hows you anyway pukka, grow looks shite as ever what weight did them livers weigh u chopped at 8wks?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 10, 2011)

Easy rude boy! lol.................................just over 4 oz of both mate


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 10, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Las doesnt even know the origins of the SLH mate , he got gifted it from a friend who didint know what it was , las says it may be Greenhouse seeds but we may never know


indeed that is nearly the story. i've asked my mate to get me some more info since but all he got from the guy was "its lemon haze, blud" or something similar (north london estate and all that). all i know is everyone that smokes it enjoys it 

glad u like it to pukka, let me know on the ronnie (blue cheese for all u that dont know) 

edit - and i do think its ghs slh but we will never know, goldenganja13 grew a pheno very close to mine


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> indeed that is nearly the story. i've asked my mate to get me some more info since but all he got from the guy was "its lemon haze, blud" or something similar (north london estate and all that). all i know is everyone that smokes it enjoys it
> 
> glad u like it to pukka, let me know on the ronnie (blue cheese for all u that dont know)
> 
> edit - and i do think its ghs slh but we will never know, goldenganja13 grew a pheno very close to mine


Ez las , i didnt even know you still visited the site  fuck me pukka you got las and sambo to visit your thread in 1 day .. thats a rare thing nowadays , especially cus sambo is a fat lazy drunken twat  hahaha


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 10, 2011)

realistically, what else could it be though? got that awesome upliftin high n smells like fresh lemons lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 10, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Aye thats it mate he has told me before, where ever it is from tho, its mean!!!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Now i no your defo on a wind up!!!!, never pop in you idle twat! lol


Lol, i simply saw that robbie had replied so couldn't help myself but bait him  The latter question still stands though, life treating you well?


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, i simply saw that robbie had replied so couldn't help myself but bait him  The latter question still stands though, life treating you well?


didnt bait me ... i couldnt give a fuck ... lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> indeed that is nearly the story. i've asked my mate to get me some more info since but all he got from the guy was "its lemon haze, blud" or something similar (north london estate and all that). all i know is everyone that smokes it enjoys it
> 
> glad u like it to pukka, let me know on the ronnie (blue cheese for all u that dont know)
> 
> edit - and i do think its ghs slh but we will never know, goldenganja13 grew a pheno very close to mine


Ah ha, there he is 

How's trick's Pukka ?


----------



## sufc8t1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Are you really suprised we lost on pens?,given the fact theres not on person at the lane that an call themselves a keeper?lol.
Anyhow,,back onto more exciting subjects lol.I ordered my Killerskunk beans today from attitude but get this...
I went to place an order last night with them,got to the checkout an they were going to chuck in 7 free seeds from random strains(one was pineapple chunk which I was looking forward to).But I went to pay and I had insufficient funds in my visa,So I sorted it today and ordered them,only to get 2 freebie seeds that sound like crap!.How the hell can there be such a difference from yesterdays order to today?.Anyhow,I suppose they are free,so technically I can't moan(but im gonna lol).Also entered the 420 code and got 10% straight off.So I got them cheaper than the actual UGORG site,which is strange.
Anyhow gonna find a keeper as a solid base,and maybe add a different strain to go with it every grow.
Anyhow,,,waffling now,,so peace!and im gone!.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> indeed that is nearly the story. i've asked my mate to get me some more info since but all he got from the guy was "its lemon haze, blud" or something similar (north london estate and all that). all i know is everyone that smokes it enjoys it
> 
> glad u like it to pukka, let me know on the ronnie (blue cheese for all u that dont know)
> 
> edit - and i do think its ghs slh but we will never know, goldenganja13 grew a pheno very close to mine


Eyup Las lovin the lemon bro!! lol........................ronnie is nice mate smells wicked and good strong high taste is ok at mo, im hopin will get better with the cure ive got around 9g curing and my best mate had the rest 2oz still a little wet lol he loved the look of it and was doin my nut for it so let him have it, ill be smokin most of it with him anyhow even tho hes dried the fuck out of it lol
Hows life treatin ya then mucka?



RobbieP said:


> Ez las , i didnt even know you still visited the site  fuck me pukka you got las and sambo to visit your thread in 1 day .. thats a rare thing nowadays , especially cus sambo is a fat lazy drunken twat  hahaha


I no im blessed mate  ......................lmao



WOWgrow said:


> realistically, what else could it be though? got that awesome upliftin high n smells like fresh lemons lol.


9 week quick dry shit is fookin gorgeous mate tastes propa nice and that high like you said is mint, cant wait for the 10week cured shit  !!!!!!!



tip top toker said:


> Lol, i simply saw that robbie had replied so couldn't help myself but bait him  The latter question still stands though, life treating you well?


Aye sound mate cheers, what about ya sen?



Cindyguygrower said:


> Ah ha, there he is
> 
> How's trick's Pukka ?


Doin good bro thanks, hows yous??



sufc8t1 said:


> Are you really suprised we lost on pens?,given the fact theres not on person at the lane that an call themselves a keeper?lol.
> Anyhow,,back onto more exciting subjects lol.I ordered my Killerskunk beans today from attitude but get this...
> I went to place an order last night with them,got to the checkout an they were going to chuck in 7 free seeds from random strains(one was pineapple chunk which I was looking forward to).But I went to pay and I had insufficient funds in my visa,So I sorted it today and ordered them,only to get 2 freebie seeds that sound like crap!.How the hell can there be such a difference from yesterdays order to today?.Anyhow,I suppose they are free,so technically I can't moan(but im gonna lol).Also entered the 420 code and got 10% straight off.So I got them cheaper than the actual UGORG site,which is strange.
> Anyhow gonna find a keeper as a solid base,and maybe add a different strain to go with it every grow.
> Anyhow,,,waffling now,,so peace!and im gone!.


Eyup mate glad ya got them beans you was after............ attitude are wank like that mate lol, good luck findin them keepers your after and i wasnt suprised just gutted mate lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 10, 2011)

Heres 1 of the Psycosis cuts i took a week ago, the quickest to root ive had so far, a livers and a exo cheese have just shown 1 tiny root each aswell, think im nearly there gettin the cut thing dialed in, i soaked my coco jiffys in half strenght rhiz and some calmax seems to have worked well.















And a sneaky 1 of the flowerin girls through the spy hole lol!


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

Pretty quick clones dude, well done! I like'a'da peep hole shot


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 10, 2011)

machnak said:


> Pretty quick clones dude, well done! I like'a'da peep hole shot


Thanks man!!.......aye gotta love peep holes lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey pukka lookin good!

I have a aero cloner and I still clone in coco. So simple, and almost 100% success.

Cool to see someone else doin it!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 10, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hey pukka lookin good!
> 
> I have a aero cloner and I still clone in coco. So simple, and almost 100% success.
> 
> Cool to see someone else doin it!


Hi lastwood cheers mate, no probs my way so far in coco mate, real simple.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 10, 2011)

Lookin sikk pukka m8. A hear the clone fairy's visitin a friend soon lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 11, 2011)

very nice work nice healthy roots mate nice work pal...


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

how ja find the livers pukka compared to what ya brought i no u had a fair ol bit of livers smokewise, i got a few grams of a m8 last night that had gone 63days then had bout ten days sat in the dark wasnt on purpose he just couldnt be arsed to cut the last 1 so left it lol was fucking tastey! and i found a much higher stone, got another friend who got some bout 6wks in hes letting go the full 70days under lights am looking forward to tasteing that. 

longest ive left it is 58days i think lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Lookin sikk pukka m8. A hear the clone fairy's visitin a friend soon lol


Cheers chief....................yeh shes off up your way mate, might be something extra  ... if your a good boy and eat all ya tea an smoke all ya greens lol



kevin murphy said:


> very nice work nice healthy roots mate nice work pal...


Thanks kevo me old geezo!?! lol



newuserlol said:


> how ja find the livers pukka compared to what ya brought i no u had a fair ol bit of livers smokewise, i got a few grams of a m8 last night that had gone 63days then had bout ten days sat in the dark wasnt on purpose he just couldnt be arsed to cut the last 1 so left it lol was fucking tastey! and i found a much higher stone, got another friend who got some bout 6wks in hes letting go the full 70days under lights am looking forward to tasteing that.
> 
> longest ive left it is 58days i think lol


The livers is mint mate tastey an stinks but i wouldnt expect no less lol...................looks and tastes wise, id be modest mate and say mines the best ive had lol...but not the stinkyist if im honest.
Do you reckon the 10 days dark made it more tasty/strong mate?......the 2 ive got in now are goin 9 so ill be able to compare the 8 and 9 stuff, will defo let 1 go 10 in these colder months and see if a can get some bluey purp colours comin through.............only had the coloured stuff a few times in sheff.
58 days mate you got no will power either?!? lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 11, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> rude boy slang ''got the peng cheese .8 bennerz init'' aint really ever heard any1 i talk with ever use the word or heard it outside london if im honest.
> 
> hows you anyway pukka, grow looks shite as ever what weight did them livers weigh u chopped at 8wks?


Hey sambo no rude boy slang the americans are here lol!!

Pukka top bit of cloning there in a super time to mate !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2011)

Cheers geeza!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 11, 2011)

No probs bro tried givin ya rep but you know ive gotta spread the love lol 
these airpots are rocking there shit mate a little messy at first but 6 days later and a decent feed and things get a little crazy ay !! Seen roots at bottom of 6 litre pots in 5 days so all i can say is lovin em at mo but feeding 30 is no easy labour bro!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2011)

hahah class, like the view through the trap door man


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> No probs bro tried givin ya rep but you know ive gotta spread the love lol
> these airpots are rocking there shit mate a little messy at first but 6 days later and a decent feed and things get a little crazy ay !! Seen roots at bottom of 6 litre pots in 5 days so all i can say is lovin em at mo but feeding 30 is no easy labour bro!!


No worries mate, ...............good arnt they chief,.... fuckin 30 no tar! lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah class, like the view through the trap door man


Cheers fella................

[video=youtube;iDs8VMz-cuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDs8VMz-cuc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tiltswitch (Nov 11, 2011)

hey pukka....just lettin u kno how i been gettin on....spider mites ate all my plants...well bout 25 of em....i was that pissd i just threw the other 5 and startd again...no matter wat i did i couldnt shift the bleeders...they were like fookin arnie mites...any way i startd again now wiv some acid ,blu cheese and kalashnikova not sure im sold on the coco yet its bloody hard work by hand wiv 30 odd of em...usin a new nute too and thats been a nightmare to get dialled in...so my babies hav just gone under 1 600 watter on 18 and are lookin good...got em on 2 litre pots for now and still wiv coco,clonin em wen they big enough....they about three inch tall and already stink...lol...il keep ya posted mate...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2011)

tiltswitch said:


> hey pukka....just lettin u kno how i been gettin on....spider mites ate all my plants...well bout 25 of em....i was that pissd i just threw the other 5 and startd again...no matter wat i did i couldnt shift the bleeders...they were like fookin arnie mites...any way i startd again now wiv some acid ,blu cheese and kalashnikova not sure im sold on the coco yet its bloody hard work by hand wiv 30 odd of em...usin a new nute too and thats been a nightmare to get dialled in...so my babies hav just gone under 1 600 watter on 18 and are lookin good...got em on 2 litre pots for now and still wiv coco,clonin em wen they big enough....they about three inch tall and already stink...lol...il keep ya posted mate...


Shit mate thats wank mites are the fckin enermy!!!..........make sure you give that place a good clean man fumergate the place lol!!
The cocos bad mate just waterin by hand when youve got loads a plants is wank, im thinkin about doin a home made dripper water system thingy lol
Yeh mate let me no how you get on good luck!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

alrite cockmuncher dunno if it was the dark or the fact it had been left 10wks+ but was definatly a more uppy stone and the flavour was more fruity than ive found at 8/9wks im not a great beleiver of the darkness malarky and like i said me m8 was just a lazy bastard wasnt done for any reason but he couldnt be arsed to chop the last 1 lol

i was a member of uk420 for a while, theres alot of people on that site that got the livers and also london underground origanals have some kinda link with it cause there was lots of people on there that got the livers seeds for trials long before they where released, theres even a side by side livers clone v livers seed journal anyway all the top bods on the site said to get the best out the livers let her go 70days.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2011)

Eyup loser......i herd a day or 2 dark int bad, but god nos ey......................fuck the uk420 you traitor!!!!! lol, who cares bout them lol..............few of my old footy mates no mr livers ill ask them to ask him he should no best  lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

i reckon he should no best lol but u yaself must av seen its far from finished at 8wks.

i been a member of most the weed sites just the fact riu is the most active that i stay to abuse you numptys........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2011)

I would have let it go longer mate i was just runnin out of space at 1st i was only gunna chop the bc and 1 blues but that new lemon was growin huge so ended up choppin all 3, the blues looked the least done out of the lot even the 8week lemon looked more done mate, think ill let the 1L airpot blues go 10week see for myself matey!


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 12, 2011)

lol this makes for a great drunken read. meet up soon lads


----------



## sufc8t1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Well,,,so much for a killer skunk grow!,Anyone spot the mistake in the pics?

Turns out in one of my pothead moments,I orderd BLUES!,what fucking NUMPTY!.
Ahwell,,,Blues it is then lol.(I could have just got livers cuts lol.At least i'll be able to compare.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 12, 2011)

sufc8t1 said:


> Well,,,so much for a killer skunk grow!,Anyone spot the mistake in the pics?
> View attachment 1883783View attachment 1883784
> Turns out in one of my pothead moments,I orderd BLUES!,what fucking NUMPTY!.
> Ahwell,,,Blues it is then lol.(I could have just got livers cuts lol.At least i'll be able to compare.


not good mate but at least you might get a good livers pheno .. lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 12, 2011)

Hiya Pukka mate , hope all is going well  you smoked any of the cured livers yet ? what ya think ?


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 12, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/486164-christmas-tree-competion.html

ave a gander mate let me know what u think


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> not good mate but at least you might get a good livers pheno .. lol


them livers seeds from london underground get real good reviews, i watchd a side by side journal of livers seed n liver clone it looked the real deal m8.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol this makes for a great drunken read. meet up soon lads


Yeh defo geezer.........good night then lol?



sufc8t1 said:


> Well,,,so much for a killer skunk grow!,Anyone spot the mistake in the pics?
> View attachment 1883783View attachment 1883784
> Turns out in one of my pothead moments,I orderd BLUES!,what fucking NUMPTY!.
> Ahwell,,,Blues it is then lol.(I could have just got livers cuts lol.At least i'll be able to compare.


Take it as a sign mate lol...........bet its 1 of your better mistakes ey? lol



RobbieP said:


> Hiya Pukka mate , hope all is going well  you smoked any of the cured livers yet ? what ya think ?


Eyup roberto, all well cheers mate...............yeh mate been smokin the livers most nights, 9week lemon in the day and the bc all the time lol.........my livers is nice mate but would of been the dogs with a extra week or 2 



kevin murphy said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/486164-christmas-tree-competion.html
> 
> ave a gander mate let me know what u think


Will do matey!!


Hows it all goin anyhow lads???....................not gone out me so im on ere while the mrs attemps to watch xfactor, havin a beer, what yous doin??


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yo Pukka I am truly excited for that Grape to flower, I really wanna know how she stacks up against these strains you guys got across the pond!!

All this talk of lemons, livers, blues and cheese has got my mouth watering like crazy!!! Lol

Matter of fact, Lemon Liver Blue Cheese sounds like a main course at a fancy restaurant!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha m8 same smokin some BC in ma bubbler tae numb the pain lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yo Pukka I am truly excited for that Grape to flower, I really wanna know how she stacks up against these strains you guys got across the pond!!
> 
> All this talk of lemons, livers, blues and cheese has got my mouth watering like crazy!!! Lol
> 
> Matter of fact, Lemon Liver Blue Cheese sounds like a main course at a fancy restaurant!


Hahah...............i'd order that!! lol.............
Im exited to bro! by goin on what its lookin and smellin like already its gunna be beautifull, its got a real fruity berry smell allready and get them double serated leafs, huge side colas comin and its on its 11th pair of nodes and isnt even a ft tall yet some real tight nodes spacin, lol its gunna be huge!!!.... cant really see tho to compact at the min, will once it strechs out......its goin in the flower room tomoz or mon so ill get some good pics of bro!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Haha m8 same smokin some BC in ma bubbler tae numb the pain lol


Hahaha........................propa shit init, fat lad wernt bad tho lol....................did i just say that??? lmfao!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hahaha........................propa shit init, fat lad wernt bad tho lol....................did i just say that??? lmfao!


It sure is buddy but anyone would think u were actually watchin it lol....

A cant stand all they talent programs probs cos a got none lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> It sure is buddy but anyone would think u were actually watchin it lol....
> 
> A cant stand all they talent programs probs cos a got none lol


Well its in front of me on the 50" screen and turned up loud as fuck mate so cant really miss it lol!!!!,..................and just dont wanna be a propa anti social twat and sit some where else as the her cuz is here lol

Ant all you scottish lads got none? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 12, 2011)

what u doin on here ona sat night???


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 12, 2011)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5954040311510225978# good doc


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> what u doin on here ona sat night???


not gon out matey!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2011)

I aint watchin all that wtf is it all about mate? whens the good bit start? lol.......... fuck watchin 52 mins worth!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2011)

Soz scotty mate! lol  ...................


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I aint watchin all that wtf is it all about mate? whens the good bit start? lol.......... fuck watchin 52 mins worth!


its a doc about a prison in columbia the fucking prisoners have uzi's n grenades it a shithot doc but i forgot you a northan neandethal who couldnt possible watch some intresting doc lolol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Well its in front of me on the 50" screen and turned up loud as fuck mate so cant really miss it lol!!!!,..................and just dont wanna be a propa anti social twat and sit some where else as the her cuz is here lol
> 
> Ant all you scottish lads got none? lol


Lol dnt s'pose u'd be able to get out of it then.....

Haha aye m8 we're jst good at growin lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> its a doc about a prison in columbia the fucking prisoners have uzi's n grenades it a shithot doc but i forgot you a northan neadethal who couldnt possible watch some intresting doc lolol


Fuck off you fairy watch them docs all time mate, just cant be arsed tonight lol ill watch it tomoz,.......... docs, kids and sport are only extra packages i got on sky mate love all that wild life shit me, Attenborough's a legend!!! lmao



scotia1982 said:


> Lol dnt s'pose u'd be able to get out of it then.....
> 
> Haha aye m8 we're jst good at growin lol


Lol..i just keep nippin on front for a spliff mate to have a break lol....................aye ill give ya that you jocks can grow! lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuck off you fairy watch them docs all time mate, just cant be arsed tonight lol ill watch it tomoz,.......... docs, kids and sport are only extra packages i got on sky mate love all that wild life shit me, Attenborough's a legend!!! lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Lol..i just keep nippin on front for a spliff mate to have a break lol....................aye ill give ya that you jocks can grow! lol


quite rite m8 am lucky ma wee mans in his bed n the mrs takes a puff as well so am sprawled on the couch

nearly time to turn the lite off in ma veg cab, really need tae sort out a timer


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> quite rite m8 am lucky ma wee mans in his bed n the mrs takes a puff as well so am sprawled on the couch
> 
> nearly time to turn the lite off in ma veg cab, really need tae sort out a timer


My mrs normally does mate but shes preggy, she did have a wee taste of the lemon the otherday tho, just had to let her try some lol..................ive got to make out to every fucka i smoke weed outside now mate, all on me case lol

typical tight arse jock lol...........dropped ya sen in that 1 mate get 1 bought lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> My mrs normally does mate but shes preggy, she did have a wee taste of the lemon the otherday tho, just had to let her try some lol..................ive got to make out to every fucka i smoke weed outside now mate, all on me case lol
> 
> typical tight arse jock lol...........dropped ya sen in that 1 mate get 1 bought lol


Ano m8 its terrible we're as tight as ducks arses ,water tight lmao.. Aye a no wit its like m8 we're tryin for another dnt think she'l make me stop but a think she'l gve it a bash lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Ano m8 its terrible we're as tight as ducks arses ,water tight lmao.. Aye a no wit its like m8 we're tryin for another dnt think she'l make me stop but a think she'l gve it a bash lol


Haha.............they can try mate!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 12, 2011)

whats up slag boats?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2011)

Not much bro im just watchin ufc on 5, what de upto?


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 12, 2011)

Man you guys talk crazy sometimes


----------



## sufc8t1 (Nov 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> not good mate but at least you might get a good livers pheno .. lol


 Hope so buddy,a nice Livers type pheno with BIGGER,JUICIER, GRET BIG DENSE BUDS!.Is the mother im looking for .Im not asking for much really lol.I just pulled my last applejacks that were at a friends hous(more like a partner in crime tbh lol).These are some juicy,fragrant suckers,real jack herer phenos with the craziest foxtails ever!.Some quality bud though.The widows had shitloads of mould on again,so im done with that strain now.Blue cheese has turned out pretty good again,and the Blue mystic.My hands are still sticky as hell,one day I wil remember to buy some gloves lol.


----------



## tiltswitch (Nov 13, 2011)

jeesus puk im havin some bad luck me mate...fookin plants were lookin a bit yello round the edges so i giv em a bit of nutes now the buggers hav all gone dark brown...i hope they dont die man lol....wat a nightnare...i onli giv em 200ppm..and my water is cool phd at 5.9 every time,they got good roots an evrythin....the armageddon i had were smaller and could take that easy...diff strain diff levels i spose...well i wacked some phd water in em to dilute it and raised the light to over a metre just hope some new growth shows b4 the buggers die ....wat can u do??
yeh man hand waterin is a ball ache and wen i crak this shit im buyin some 10 pot wilmas they onli 100 quid here....biggest prob i hav is heat...got 6 fookin lights goin 600watters its toppin 90 regular ,gonna hav to buy a biggerr extract fan to move that hot air....cooll tubes all the way wen the money rolls in hahahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 13, 2011)

tiltswitch said:


> jeesus puk im havin some bad luck me mate...fookin plants were lookin a bit yello round the edges so i giv em a bit of nutes now the buggers hav all gone dark brown...i hope they dont die man lol....wat a nightnare...i onli giv em 200ppm..and my water is cool phd at 5.9 every time,they got good roots an evrythin....the armageddon i had were smaller and could take that easy...diff strain diff levels i spose...well i wacked some phd water in em to dilute it and raised the light to over a metre just hope some new growth shows b4 the buggers die ....wat can u do??
> yeh man hand waterin is a ball ache and wen i crak this shit im buyin some 10 pot wilmas they onli 100 quid here....biggest prob i hav is heat...got 6 fookin lights goin 600watters its toppin 90 regular ,gonna hav to buy a biggerr extract fan to move that hot air....cooll tubes all the way wen the money rolls in hahahaha


dunno much bout hydro, but dont bother with them cooltubes they are pretty shite at spreading the light, the powerplant air cooled hoods are much better. http://www.thegreenhouseffect.co.uk/aero-wing-air-cooled-reflector.html


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 13, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> dunno much bout hydro, but dont bother with them cooltubes they are pretty shite at spreading the light, the powerplant air cooled hoods are much better. http://www.thegreenhouseffect.co.uk/aero-wing-air-cooled-reflector.html


im using a cooltube so piss off ...  
lol sambos right , there not great at spreading the light but depending on the area you want it to cover and with the use of a old reflector you can make it work for you


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 13, 2011)

tiltswitch said:


> jeesus puk im havin some bad luck me mate...fookin plants were lookin a bit yello round the edges so i giv em a bit of nutes now the buggers hav all gone dark brown...i hope they dont die man lol....wat a nightnare...i onli giv em 200ppm..and my water is cool phd at 5.9 every time,they got good roots an evrythin....the armageddon i had were smaller and could take that easy...diff strain diff levels i spose...well i wacked some phd water in em to dilute it and raised the light to over a metre just hope some new growth shows b4 the buggers die ....wat can u do??
> yeh man hand waterin is a ball ache and wen i crak this shit im buyin some 10 pot wilmas they onli 100 quid here....biggest prob i hav is heat...got 6 fookin lights goin 600watters its toppin 90 regular ,gonna hav to buy a biggerr extract fan to move that hot air....cooll tubes all the way wen the money rolls in hahahaha


yellowing around the edges is normally a sign of nute burn so adding more nutes has messed your plants by sounds of it , id dilute your feed asap and add abit of superthrive , cross your fingers and hope !


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> yellowing around the edges is normally a sign of nute burn so adding more nutes has messed your plants by sounds of it , id dilute your feed asap and add abit of superthrive , cross your fingers and hope !


Yellowing around the edges is a sign of a deficiency, not a burn, especially if he is only feeding at 200 ppm. Need a pic of the plant/leaf to give a correct diagnosis though.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Man you guys talk crazy sometimes


Hahah...........always happens on the wknd mate!



tiltswitch said:


> jeesus puk im havin some bad luck me mate...fookin plants were lookin a bit yello round the edges so i giv em a bit of nutes now the buggers hav all gone dark brown...i hope they dont die man lol....wat a nightnare...i onli giv em 200ppm..and my water is cool phd at 5.9 every time,they got good roots an evrythin....the armageddon i had were smaller and could take that easy...diff strain diff levels i spose...well i wacked some phd water in em to dilute it and raised the light to over a metre just hope some new growth shows b4 the buggers die ....wat can u do??
> yeh man hand waterin is a ball ache and wen i crak this shit im buyin some 10 pot wilmas they onli 100 quid here....biggest prob i hav is heat...got 6 fookin lights goin 600watters its toppin 90 regular ,gonna hav to buy a biggerr extract fan to move that hot air....cooll tubes all the way wen the money rolls in hahahaha


Thats crap mate, couldnt tell you what the problem was with out lookin like the others said, you posted any pics else where?.......................aye them wilmas dont look bad at all mate, and sambos right the a/c hoods are a lot better.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 13, 2011)

Pukka wot hoods u using bro??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 13, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Pukka wot hoods u using bro??


Cant remember the name mate was the cheapest i could find, wasnt air tight so had to tape it up lol .......works sound tho!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha lad u get wot u pay 4 i suppose but alittle tapin up sorts anythin ay lol
not long got a sputnik2 aircooled hood and i must say its a nice bit of kit can get it 6 inch away from top of plants without no bother and light spread seems top notch stuff but i need a few more of em tbf haha!!


----------



## sufc8t1 (Nov 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> im using a cooltube so piss off ...
> lol sambos right , there not great at spreading the light but depending on the area you want it to cover and with the use of a old reflector you can make it work for you


 I used a cooltube in a 2ftx2ft cupboard with great results.Scrogged a Red cherry berry and Blue cheese of a 250w bulb,and got just over 8ozs.The tube was litterally a couple of inches away from the plants.But when I aquired/found more space(as you do with this kind of thing)the spread was crap.So ended up with an air cooled hood.And the when I "found" more space!,the air cooled hood went lol.I read somwhere that any glass hood takes away the luminosity of the bulb.Maybe if I find some more space,I may go bare bulb Heath Robinson style lol.Hmmm,,I may put my kids up for adoption,and use the new spare bedroom lol,or let them live in a jungle lol.


----------



## tiltswitch (Nov 14, 2011)

cheers guys..aint got a bloody camera fone otherwise id post pics...but its deffo a nitrogen nute deff,i kno enough to kno that...so i giv em 200ppms an then they went nice an grre and lookd cool...then they went dark brown and look fookd...they got loadsa leaves an bout 5 inch tall....these nutes i got are shit and iv got tubs of it...ah well u live an learn....another mistake under the belt


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh well mate as long as you keep learnin from them you'l be sound!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 14, 2011)

New update on my thread now pukka let me know anything i could improve mate...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2011)

70 day SLH harvest pics
Wooow the lemon is a beaut so heavy and looks quality!



Grape Kush 5 week veg day 1 of 12/12
This GK is real nice smells real fruity allready and got some nice tight node spacing, hopin for good things off this 1!!!



5week SLH and livers and some with the 70day lemon still standin!



Veg cab and the new mothers


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 14, 2011)

Congrats on that harvest brah. Everything is looking spot on and I just love the root pron.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Congrats on that harvest brah. Everything is looking spot on and I just the root pron.


Why thank you bro! lol......................glad you like it, no you'd like the root shots!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 14, 2011)

I love the root shots, that is some amazing growth right there!! Did she get a transplant?


----------



## tiltswitch (Nov 14, 2011)

sweet pukka....do u live in the north west...u can come round mine an grow my shit for me....lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

fucking decent lad. like the pop bottles for comparison. beats a BIC lighter anyday.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I love the root shots, that is some amazing growth right there!! Did she get a transplant?


Cheers bro, yeh the pics of the roots were just before i potted up to the 6L airpot mate from the 1L, them 1Ls work great!!



tiltswitch said:


> sweet pukka....do u live in the north west...u can come round mine an grow my shit for me....lol....


Lol.............yeh no probs mate ill drop in, whats ya mrs like??  .............lmao!! cheers mate!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> fucking decent lad. like the pop bottles for comparison. beats a BIC lighter anyday.


Haha thanks mate!......you seen them huge lighters like the size of er fuck nos a sky remote, could be good for some camera trickery lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 15, 2011)

How much weight do you usaully lose on average when you dry your buds??....this cola weighs nearlly 5 1/2 oz wet?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 15, 2011)

P u done good lad if your main cola weighs 5 1/2 oz bruv you ll b lookin at oz 1/2 final dry weight then u got the rest mate my final guess is still gonna b 100grams so u done good fella !! a good way of guestimating dry weight from wet trim is between 70 to 75% weight loss but dont b surprised if its more or less


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers chedds, im sayin 120g then just under 4 cos 1 of them other colas weighed 2oz wet, didnt weigh the rest so thingers crossed mate


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah lad if u got a wet estimate just divide by 4 and there is your dry weight give or take!! 120g nice


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks mint PB Happy Harvest Day lol


----------



## sufc8t1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well done buddy,I would have +repped ya,but says I gotta share the love lol.
I grew SLH with a friend a couple years back,but it was a horrible stringy looking thing,that produced nothing more than popcorn sized buds.
I was gutted at the time because I had read/seen so many good things about it.I obviously had a bad pheno of it,because yours looks banging mate.Theres a grow on here I was watching last year(you may have seen it?)Australian girl I believe,"laceygirl" If I can recall rightly.
She did a 2000w 4 plant scrog,and got shitloads of bud.There was colas everywhere!.She had the stuff hanging from clothes airers all over her garage lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 15, 2011)

yeah u loose about 75% i've read. divide it by .22 i think mr ttt said for fairly accurate results 

nice job on the lemon haze bro looks nice and ready to me bro, hows the nugs? they look like there firm and that from here  cant wait for 5-7 days time till u smoke it proper, dont really need a cure as such for it to taste good.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 15, 2011)

excellent that pukka stella harvest mate with real nice nugs and results pal..u done real good mate


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 15, 2011)

Pukka I'm gonna pick some of them 1 liter pots up for sure because I'm liking the results. The smallest I have are the 3 liter/.8 gal. I can definitely see the difference it makes starting out in a smaller pot.

Peace brah.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 15, 2011)

looking great bro ! amazing colas !!
how long did you veg that SLH , was that the one with the short veg time ??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 15, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yeah lad if u got a wet estimate just divide by 4 and there is your dry weight give or take!! 120g nice


Nice 1 thanks for the info matey!!!



scotia1982 said:


> Looks mint PB Happy Harvest Day lol


Cheers scotty.........happy fuckin harvest?? lmao mate!



sufc8t1 said:


> Well done buddy,I would have +repped ya,but says I gotta share the love lol.
> I grew SLH with a friend a couple years back,but it was a horrible stringy looking thing,that produced nothing more than popcorn sized buds.
> I was gutted at the time because I had read/seen so many good things about it.I obviously had a bad pheno of it,because yours looks banging mate.Theres a grow on here I was watching last year(you may have seen it?)Australian girl I believe,"laceygirl" If I can recall rightly.
> She did a 2000w 4 plant scrog,and got shitloads of bud.There was colas everywhere!.She had the stuff hanging from clothes airers all over her garage lol.


Thanks mate,...............shit you got a bad pheno mate, i was gunna grow the slh on my 2nd grow but got put off with pheno thing, to many shit 1s so i changed my mind, just buzzin i got this pheno now, gunna be around for a while! Never seen the ozzy girl mate.



las fingerez said:


> yeah u loose about 75% i've read. divide it by .22 i think mr ttt said for fairly accurate results
> 
> nice job on the lemon haze bro looks nice and ready to me bro, hows the nugs? they look like there firm and that from here  cant wait for 5-7 days time till u smoke it proper, dont really need a cure as such for it to taste good.


Eyup Las, cheers geezer!!.....nugs are like rocks mate on nearly all of it, just a few wernt so, but got quick dried anyway lol, its mad how heavy they feel/are lol they remind me of the g13 h, that looked kinda same aswell, i cant wait either mate and i was thinkin that with the cure defo, cos the quick arse dry shit is mint taste wise and smell!! so why bother, but i think i will leave a tiny bit of mosture in just enough to keep it good cos im keepin it all in jars any how so might aswell do a mini cure lol



kevin murphy said:


> excellent that pukka stella harvest mate with real nice nugs and results pal..u done real good mate


Cheers matey, im happy with it for sure!



Dropastone said:


> Pukka I'm gonna pick some of them 1 liter pots up for sure because I'm liking the results. The smallest I have are the 3 liter/.8 gal. I can definitely see the difference it makes starting out in a smaller pot.
> 
> Peace brah.


The 1Ls are quality mate work wonders there just so narrow the new root has got hardly any ground to cover to get to the holes so you end up with hundreds of roots in no time, plus i could probs veg for a lot longer in 1, so say 6,7,8...weeks thats good in a 1L pot mate, i was gunna order the 3L but changed my mind to the 6L.




RobbieP said:


> looking great bro ! amazing colas !!
> how long did you veg that SLH , was that the one with the short veg time ??


Thanks geez!!....its the 9day veg lemon mate, cant belive how well it did!


----------



## sufc8t1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Alright Pukka?.
Heres a couple of links from laceygirls SLH grow
harvested https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/324192-laceygirls-2000watt-super-lemon-haze-79.html
and another grow I was watching last year by eightenough,2 plants,800w and 23.5 ozs yielded
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/320103-super-lemon-haze-800watt-hps-34.html
Yuo know you have done well,when your using clothes horse's to dy your buds lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 15, 2011)

sufc8t1 said:


> Alright Pukka?.
> Heres a couple of links from laceygirls SLH grow
> harvested https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/324192-laceygirls-2000watt-super-lemon-haze-79.html
> and another grow I was watching last year by eightenough,2 plants,800w and 23.5 ozs yielded
> ...


Cheers bud ill have a browse!


----------



## tiltswitch (Nov 15, 2011)

hi mate...plants seem ok...blu sheese has grown like a mofo...its a few week on than the others....still got fookin spider mites....clean the room like a bitch aswell...got some mighty wash so i heard thats good stuff...fingers crossd, and yeh u can do the mrs for comin round an chekn ma shit,she wont mind shes that fookd on crack...lol


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 16, 2011)

tiltswitch said:


> hi mate...plants seem ok...blu sheese has grown like a mofo...its a few week on than the others....still got fookin spider mites....clean the room like a bitch aswell...got some mighty wash so i heard thats good stuff...fingers crossd, and yeh u can do the mrs for comin round an chekn ma shit,she wont mind shes that fookd on crack...lol


http://www.3ch.co.uk/plant-aid/pest-control/plant-vitality-plus/prod_765.html = no more mites bro, tried and tested by a few people on here including myself.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 16, 2011)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
post 1251 is a monster
so many nice pics 
takes lot of time to appreciate them all

drama is over at my house -sorry


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 16, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> http://www.3ch.co.uk/plant-aid/pest-control/plant-vitality-plus/prod_765.html = no more mites bro, tried and tested by a few people on here including myself.


plant vitilaty rockin that shit out bro plus relieves stress from bad infestations. i use as a precation and neva seen a mite all year so worth the £!! 25 ml to a litre treats over 50 plants but if you ve not got mites and using it as i do u can half dosages no probs and you can see them thrive before your eyes just make sure if you do use at full strengh to use with extreme care and use all safety methods possible the stuff is strong as fuck so becareful of how your using it
chedz


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 17, 2011)

Cheers pukka m8,ur a star. Tried to pm but ur full lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2011)

tiltswitch said:


> hi mate...plants seem ok...blu sheese has grown like a mofo...its a few week on than the others....still got fookin spider mites....clean the room like a bitch aswell...got some mighty wash so i heard thats good stuff...fingers crossd, and yeh u can do the mrs for comin round an chekn ma shit,she wont mind shes that fookd on crack...lol


Lol........glad there growin well for ya mate, listen to the lads they no there shit! and you'l be sound!!



Dwezelitsame said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> post 1251 is a monster
> so many nice pics
> takes lot of time to appreciate them all
> ...


Dank yo bruda, ill be over!! lol



scotia1982 said:


> Cheers pukka m8,ur a star. Tried to pm but ur full lol


No probs geez, should be today or tomoz latest, its all empty now mate!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 17, 2011)

seed list and update on mi thread pal...


----------



## tiltswitch (Nov 17, 2011)

cheers lads....ordering to moz... think im gonna order the canna nutes aswell for coco and try an sell this shit nutes i got...fookin tubs of the stuff....it was well dearer than the canna aswell lol...wankers


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

tiltswitch said:


> cheers lads....ordering to moz... think im gonna order the canna nutes aswell for coco and try an sell this shit nutes i got...fookin tubs of the stuff....it was well dearer than the canna aswell lol...wankers


Haha u not go far wrong with canna nutes pal easiest nutes going and it ll get u on the right track !!


----------



## tiltswitch (Nov 18, 2011)

mighty wash workd ok...but burnt a few leaves off.....try dilutin it by half next time while im waitin for that vitality....cheese is rocking now...2 of em look 10 times better an bigger than the others so il b clonin em buggers...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 18, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> seed list and update on mi thread pal...


cheers pal!!



tiltswitch said:


> cheers lads....ordering to moz... think im gonna order the canna nutes aswell for coco and try an sell this shit nutes i got...fookin tubs of the stuff....it was well dearer than the canna aswell lol...wankers


Like chedds ses you cant go wrong with the canna, good luck mate!



tiltswitch said:


> mighty wash workd ok...but burnt a few leaves off.....try dilutin it by half next time while im waitin for that vitality....cheese is rocking now...2 of em look 10 times better an bigger than the others so il b clonin em buggers...


Should be sound mate once that vitality comes, the cheese sounds good matey how long you in?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 18, 2011)

The SLH is gettin there dry wise, think i might de-stalk the buds an leave them dryin till tomoz or sunday latest......................Its lookin gorgeous real nice quality buds and hardly any shrinkage, you will see soon!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi matey some pics just for you.....


----------



## tiltswitch (Nov 19, 2011)

bloody hell...my memeorys terrible lol...i reckon its about 3 week in...from well rootd clones....i swore id never have clones again from someone as the last lot i got giv me the super mites,anyway id just sprouted the kalashnikova and acid so i thought fook it,got the cheese in a tent where the others are in my main grow room,....cheese is about 18 inch tall bushy as hell and well dark green...got 6 but 2 are alot bigger and better than the others....so bout a week il start taking a few clones....there in soiless and seem to be doin alot better than my others in coco....but then again iv got the cheese on cana nutes lol and my others on them shit nutes i got..well they probly not shit its probly just me...but i tick all the boxes and they just dont seem to pack any punch and i end up gettin a micro nute def of some sort...ah well


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Hi matey some pics just for you.....
> 
> View attachment 1893723View attachment 1893724View attachment 1893725View attachment 1893726


Nice geezer lookin like they traveled well lol



tiltswitch said:


> bloody hell...my memeorys terrible lol...i reckon its about 3 week in...from well rootd clones....i swore id never have clones again from someone as the last lot i got giv me the super mites,anyway id just sprouted the kalashnikova and acid so i thought fook it,got the cheese in a tent where the others are in my main grow room,....cheese is about 18 inch tall bushy as hell and well dark green...got 6 but 2 are alot bigger and better than the others....so bout a week il start taking a few clones....there in soiless and seem to be doin alot better than my others in coco....but then again iv got the cheese on cana nutes lol and my others on them shit nutes i got..well they probly not shit its probly just me...but i tick all the boxes and they just dont seem to pack any punch and i end up gettin a micro nute def of some sort...ah well


Yeh mate you gotta watch out for pests an shit off clones, apart from that sounds like everythings goin all right mate, you startin a thread?


----------



## tiltswitch (Nov 20, 2011)

iv got a thread mate but i aint got a camera on my fone...lol...bloody things ten yrs old hahahaha...a friend is sellin me their old one an thats got a camera on it so hopefully il get sum pics up soon,how often do u water puk...my mrs threw me out and my plants are in 2 litre pots and ablout 6 inch high so they didnt get watered for 4 days fookin bitch wen i got back they were a bit worse for where all light green an shit...anyway after waterin they perked right up an within a hr were all dark again the little buggers hahaha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

Hahah soz mate just seen it, ..........it all depends with the waterin mate like what size pots how old they are, but with coco a good rule to follow is when the pot has lost half its weight in water mate, so water fully pick it up have a feel then try and judge half, after a while you just no when to tho mate, not sure with soil.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

The slh yielded 107g dry so just shy of 4oz not shaby at all with the 9day veg


----------



## DrFever (Nov 20, 2011)

great job man


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

DrFever said:


> great job man


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## DrFever (Nov 20, 2011)

you get that off one plant if you did thats amazing


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

DrFever said:


> you get that off one plant if you did thats amazing


Cheers mate,........... i yielded over 8oz off 1 x g13 haze on my 1st grow, theres a link in my signature to the thread!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sup Pukka, that GK spittin hairs out yet :0


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Sup Pukka, that GK spittin hairs out yet :0


Got some news for you mate looked tonight an im nearly 100% its a MALE!!!!............cant believe it, gettin some pics tomoz an gunna have a closer look, its a beauty, counted earlier and its got 14 sets of nodes, if it defo is male its 1 fookin stud!!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 20, 2011)

slang some pollen sacks...



PUKKA BUD said:


> Got some news for you mate looked tonight an im nearly 100% its a MALE!!!!............cant believe it, gettin some pics tomoz an gunna have a closer look, its a beauty, counted earlier and its got 14 sets of nodes, if it defo is male its 1 fookin stud!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Got some news for you mate looked tonight an im nearly 100% its a MALE!!!!............cant believe it, gettin some pics tomoz an gunna have a closer look, its a beauty, counted earlier and its got 14 sets of nodes, if it defo is male its 1 fookin stud!!!!


Nice!!! If it is a he, what you got in plan for it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> slang some pollen sacks...


 Thats being greedy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> slang some pollen sacks...


Defo man of the house material!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Nice!!! If it is a he, what you got in plan for it?


Ill be gettin his pollen then havin ago at lobbin some on the uk clone onlys and the slh girls i got!


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 20, 2011)

4 oz off 1 plant. Looking tasty pukka, great job.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> 4 oz off 1 plant. Looking tasty pukka, great job.


Thanks dropa this is the g13 haze i got 8+oz off


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

what was the veg time on that g-13?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> what was the veg time on that g-13?


6 weeks from sprout mate.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> 6 weeks from sprout mate.


 Holy damn, and how long of a flower? and what kinda pot? the airpot?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

Heres its colas!


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 20, 2011)

damn nice colas! You got your shit down!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Holy damn, and how long of a flower? and what kinda pot? the airpot?


I let it go 70 days 12/12 mate and it was in a standed 11L square pot. it went a nice purp colour the last week of flower.

*




*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

anotherdaymusic said:


> damn nice colas! You got your shit down!


Hi mate and thanks the cola pics are from my 1st grow a barneys farm g13 haze, ive just started my 4th grow now.


----------



## DrFever (Nov 20, 2011)

they grew pretty tall huh


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

DrFever said:


> they grew pretty tall huh


The G-13 was just over 3ft mate.


----------



## DrFever (Nov 20, 2011)

looks amazing my grow is getting close as well got monster buds going on all over lol plants are just about 6 feet tall buds size of a 26 oz bottle of rum lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

DrFever said:


> looks amazing my grow is getting close as well got monster buds going on all over lol plants are just about 6 feet tall buds size of a 26 oz bottle of rum lol


Cheers mate, sounds good, 6ft man there trees!!! lol dont no how big the 26oz bottles are mate.

SLH


----------



## DrFever (Nov 20, 2011)

got a few more weeks to go yet but heres my girls lol there getting big


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

Lookin good mate what strain is it?


----------



## DrFever (Nov 20, 2011)

pure power plant


----------



## La Brigada (Nov 20, 2011)

damn man, the weed you can grow is nothing short from impressive and inspiring...awesome!,
i have really nothing else to say except maybe if you have the chance take a look at my current grow
i would appreciate some advice or commentary
oh and +rep fosho!


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 20, 2011)

Great pics pukka, that 8 oz momma was looking mighty fine in her day.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice pukka. Flush for xmas me thinks


----------



## tiltswitch (Nov 21, 2011)

well done puk....ur gettin some skills there buddy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 21, 2011)

DrFever said:


> pure power plant


Ay sound ive herd good things about the PPP mate, ive got a couple beans of it my self waitin in the que!



La Brigada said:


> damn man, the weed you can grow is nothing short from impressive and inspiring...awesome!,
> i have really nothing else to say except maybe if you have the chance take a look at my current grow
> i would appreciate some advice or commentary
> oh and +rep fosho!


Hey Brigada thanks mate and cheers for droppin in glad you like what you see!.........you got a link mate?



Dropastone said:


> Great pics pukka, that 8 oz momma was looking mighty fine in her day.


Cheers dropa, she was a beaut wasnt she, i like to throw pics of her up now an again, dam i miss her, i was in love with that bitch lol



supersillybilly said:


> Nice pukka. Flush for xmas me thinks


Yeh should be sound matey cheers!



tiltswitch said:


> well done puk....ur gettin some skills there buddy


Nice 1 tilt, cheers mate!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2011)

hows that lemon tasteing? i wouldnt no cough cough lol


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 21, 2011)

hey pukka thats some impressive buds mate!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 21, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> hows that lemon tasteing? i wouldnt no cough cough lol


Tastin lovely mate, was wonderin when you'd turn up lol pm me!



gaztoth said:


> hey pukka thats some impressive buds mate!


Cheers gaz!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 21, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> hows that lemon tasteing? i wouldnt no cough cough lol


cough cough ...... 

lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> cough cough ......
> 
> lmao


Fuck me im gunna have to get you lot some benylin!  lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 22, 2011)

Male Grape Kush



Veg cab, mothers and next run girls



Havin a little go at LST on the livers!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lookin sweet as a nut as usual matey,another good harvest ahead for you


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 22, 2011)

Yo pukka, just a quick question for ya. Just wondering how small those air pots are? they look like a half gallon to me, so how the hell do you keep those roots from bounding like a mad man? Your trees look fantastic... ive been thinking about getting stared into coco, is that another reason why the plants look so massive?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 22, 2011)

dat is nice dere boyeee
all lukin correct 




gona fill yo sperm bank up wit dat male 


you gona have spunk to sahre wit yo team bruh after a cer tain time of holdin better to share then to sit on it til go bad


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 22, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Lookin sweet as a nut as usual matey,another good harvest ahead for you


Thanks scotty nice crimbo harvest mate! lol



anotherdaymusic said:


> Yo pukka, just a quick question for ya. Just wondering how small those air pots are? they look like a half gallon to me, so how the hell do you keep those roots from bounding like a mad man? Your trees look fantastic... ive been thinking about getting stared into coco, is that another reason why the plants look so massive?


Hi mate, the veggin girls and 1 of the flowerin livers are in 1L/ 0.26gal airpots and the big flowerin girls are in 6L/1.6gal airpots.
the roots get air pruned every time they reach a hole and the plants chucks out another root so you end up with a dense root system but with no root circling, so you dont get root bound, means you can use much smaller pots and water more often, which is better with coco cos its kinda hydro, cant tell you why the plants look massive mate lol.....cheers!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 22, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> dat is nice dere boyeee
> all lukin correct
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers bro!............lol we the size of the guy he got enough to nock up everyfuka, got some big balls growin!! lol
How long till i should take him outa the room mate?


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 22, 2011)

+rep bro... looking into air pots for sure now lol... and the plants looks massive? well then it is probably because you are on top of your game. great job and thanks man! Ill be in and around these parts. Sub'd


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 22, 2011)

So, one question about the coco, and sorry for all the Q's lol. How often do you water? because of the coco, not really the airpots. I have a coco brick, and want to try it with a plant and see how I like the results.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 22, 2011)

anotherdaymusic said:


> +rep bro... looking into air pots for sure now lol... and the plants looks massive? well then it is probably because you are on top of your game. great job and thanks man! Ill be in and around these parts. Sub'd





anotherdaymusic said:


> So, one question about the coco, and sorry for all the Q's lol. How often do you water? because of the coco, not really the airpots. I have a coco brick, and want to try it with a plant and see how I like the results.


Cheers mate join the party lol.....with coco mate waterin all depends on the size pots you got, how much of a root system and heat an stuff but a good rule to follow at 1st is water when you pot has lost half its weight in water, so water fully then lift feel the weight then try an geuss when half the weight in water has gone, then after a while you'l just no when, sumtimes the coco might look dry on top or still wet but if half has gone water, its quite hard to over water in coco mate, but under waterin will effect your plants more.


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 22, 2011)

ok gotcha, ill experiment with it. the half its weight thing sounds pretty legit tho. thanks man!


----------



## tiltswitch (Nov 22, 2011)

hi puk ,hope u ok bro...goin visitin my girls today so ill update ya l8a pal......if they not dead...lol....its shit wen ur not growin in ur own home....mrs wont let me.....shel fookin smoke it tho..hahaha


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

I wouldnt leave him near the girls anymore...


----------



## tiltswitch (Nov 23, 2011)

hey puk...just been and checkes my girls....wow blu cheese has took off and bloody stinks already....they about 18/24 inch high and bushy and dark as hell....maybe a week and il start clonin em....my acid has come on loads and is super bushy,couple of my kalashnikovas are suferin from a def of some sort very green in the middle of the leaves and light green at the edges....but iv put that down to not enough nutes and had to repot em due to roots pokin outa the bottom,....the othere kalashes are fine,couple are stretchin a bit...pulled off the dead leaves due to idiot partner who turned the lights on after id sprayd em wiv mighty wash and burnt the leaves...they were also showin a bit of heat stress(leaf curlin)so i moved the light up bout 6 inch....other than the two that look a bit ill everything seems ok so far....i upped the nutes to 350ppm to try an help the def ones....cant wait to get a camera fone and show u all....lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 23, 2011)

yep time to start pickin a spot for him away from general population


----------



## tiltswitch (Nov 24, 2011)

well be close together then wont we pal


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;HIrSW34JekM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIrSW34JekM[/video]

Is this dude blowin up over there?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I wouldnt leave him near the girls anymore...


Cheers bill hes outta there pretty soonish!



tiltswitch said:


> hey puk...just been and checkes my girls....wow blu cheese has took off and bloody stinks already....they about 18/24 inch high and bushy and dark as hell....maybe a week and il start clonin em....my acid has come on loads and is super bushy,couple of my kalashnikovas are suferin from a def of some sort very green in the middle of the leaves and light green at the edges....but iv put that down to not enough nutes and had to repot em due to roots pokin outa the bottom,....the othere kalashes are fine,couple are stretchin a bit...pulled off the dead leaves due to idiot partner who turned the lights on after id sprayd em wiv mighty wash and burnt the leaves...they were also showin a bit of heat stress(leaf curlin)so i moved the light up bout 6 inch....other than the two that look a bit ill everything seems ok so far....i upped the nutes to 350ppm to try an help the def ones....cant wait to get a camera fone and show u all....lol


Hi tilt glad its all goin well for you mate, lookin foward to them pics!



Dwezelitsame said:


> yep time to start pickin a spot for him away from general population


Lol his own bachelor pad bro!!



tiltswitch said:


> well be close together then wont we pal


What do you mean mate?



billcollector99 said:


> [video=youtube;HIrSW34JekM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIrSW34JekM[/video]
> 
> Is this dude blowin up over there?


Yeh hes doin allright over here mate lol!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 24, 2011)

Wot a gwan p just put weekly update up fella check it out wen u get chance lad!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 24, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wot a gwan p just put weekly update up fella check it out wen u get chance lad!!


Nice 1 chedds will do mate.


----------



## tiltswitch (Nov 25, 2011)

lol...ignore me mate....i was stoned and when i read the posts after mine thought they were taking the piss....sorry....u get that many ass holes on forums and shit...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey up peeps havent been on much lately been busy, the girls are doin sound comin on nice an lookin like there gunna finish well, the veggin girls are gettin big now to, gettin ready to go in in 2 weeks.

SLH and Livers, the small livers in the 1L airpot has got some bad burn an could do with bein watered a lot more but is still doin well, the slh is gettin fat but not as big as i was after, i put it down to toppin and havin to many colas so decreasin the size of them, would have worked better with 4 i think,



Grape Kush male, the gk is nearly ready to do his thing, hes lookin wicked a propa stud lol, smells are real fruity on him.



Veg cab, the Livers, exo cheese, psychosis, SLH and Blue cheese mothers and the next run girls are gettin big now, im doin a livers, exo an psyco on my next run and im gunna fluff a branch on each with the GK pollen then im gunna do a run of slh, bc and some other seeds an hit them up too!. Ive been doin some LST on the livers to see if i can get it to yield better.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey up peeps havent been on much lately been busy, the girls are doin sound comin on nice an lookin like there gunna finish well, the veggin girls are gettin big now to, gettin ready to go in in 2 weeks.
> 
> SLH and Livers, the small livers in the 1L airpot has got some bad burn an could do with bein watered a lot more but is still doin well, the slh is gettin fat but not as big as i was after, i put it down to toppin and havin to many colas so decreasin the size of them, would have worked better with 4 i think,
> 
> ...


 lookib good lad got the hang of cocco i see its normal to burn em bad lmfao the gk looks good bro lookib forward to meeting the girls ay?!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 28, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> lookib good lad got the hang of cocco i see its normal to burn em bad lmfao the gk looks good bro lookib forward to meeting the girls ay?!!


Lol cheers bruv!... its burnt cos its tiny an ive been feedin it the same strength as the others mate.............


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 28, 2011)

Lookin good matey if mine turn out half as good al b happy lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 28, 2011)

No need to explain pal i do it all the time its normal lmfbo so u reckon the slh is not to b topped bro? I find lst better than topping tbf mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 29, 2011)

looking good there pukka mate gunna have sikk amount of buds bro...very nice mate


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 29, 2011)

erryting be be lukin gowd 
showin up irie 

keep doin whut yo doin 
cause you e doinit quite well 

you got a whole green hand bruh 
sum just get a thumb -LOL

1Luv


----------



## swirll (Nov 29, 2011)

just read threw your big buddha blue cheese journal again m8 love that grow m8 looked so fukin perfect as always with your shit! stuck on 1 thing m8 wonderd if youd giv us a hand? wene your in 1l air pots wene do you start aiming for runn off m8 and then wene you transplant to your 10l pots do you go for runn off straight away with the 1st feed!


----------



## tiltswitch (Nov 29, 2011)

shits lookin sweet puk,good job mate...hope mine come out as good as yours pal


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 30, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Lookin good matey if mine turn out half as good al b happy lol


Nice 1 scotty mate, that waterfarm grow of yours is gunna be mint mate i can feel it!!!! lol



cheddar1985 said:


> No need to explain pal i do it all the time its normal lmfbo so u reckon the slh is not to b topped bro? I find lst better than topping tbf mate


Lol fuck off chedds lol.........no mate i think the lemoms good to top but, i read other at uncles bs thread when you go over 4 colas they start gettin smaller more like side colas, if you top for 4 you can end up with them all huge like the main 1, the slh flower now was my old mother i gave it some right grief an she just took it lol



kevin murphy said:


> looking good there pukka mate gunna have sikk amount of buds bro...very nice mate


Cheers kevbro!!!



Dwezelitsame said:


> erryting be be lukin gowd
> showin up irie
> 
> keep doin whut yo doin
> ...


Thanks D my aim as a grower is to be like The Hulk!!! lmao!



swirll said:


> just read threw your big buddha blue cheese journal again m8 love that grow m8 looked so fukin perfect as always with your shit! stuck on 1 thing m8 wonderd if youd giv us a hand? wene your in 1l air pots wene do you start aiming for runn off m8 and then wene you transplant to your 10l pots do you go for runn off straight away with the 1st feed!


Eyup mate, i go for a tiny bit of run off from the start mate then say a week in i start goin for 10-20%, its important in coco to stop salt build up, when i pot up i do kinda the same only water a little around the plant for a few days then go for the run off.



tiltswitch said:


> shits lookin sweet puk,good job mate...hope mine come out as good as yours pal


Cheers mate, your grow will be mint mate just keep researchin an learnin and you'l be sound!


----------



## machnak (Nov 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey up peeps havent been on much lately been busy, the girls are doin sound comin on nice an lookin like there gunna finish well, the veggin girls are gettin big now to, gettin ready to go in in 2 weeks.
> 
> SLH and Livers, the small livers in the 1L airpot has got some bad burn an could do with bein watered a lot more but is still doin well, the slh is gettin fat but not as big as i was after, i put it down to toppin and havin to many colas so decreasin the size of them, would have worked better with 4 i think,
> 
> ...


 Bumbing it because it looks so good!

Well done man! That GK male looks like a good dude!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 30, 2011)

looking great mate , i dunno how you do it everytime lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 30, 2011)

machnak said:


> Bumbing it because it looks so good!
> 
> Well done man! That GK male looks like a good dude!


Cheers machnak, yeh hes some boy mate!



RobbieP said:


> looking great mate , i dunno how you do it everytime lol


Nice 1 rob, i just keep doin it how i always have mate lol


----------



## tiltswitch (Dec 3, 2011)

pukka finally got some pics up....they not very good so im gonna take some more lata....https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/462612-noob-grow-any-help-appreciated-2.html.....link to my pics mate


----------



## swirll (Dec 3, 2011)

cheers m8 am gna go for that then see if i can get it as good as yours! is it 10-20% runn off of what your putting in or 10-20% of the pot you have them in m8?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 4, 2011)

tiltswitch said:


> pukka finally got some pics up....they not very good so im gonna take some more lata....https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/462612-noob-grow-any-help-appreciated-2.html.....link to my pics mate


Sound matey ill drop in an have a looksy lol



swirll said:


> cheers m8 am gna go for that then see if i can get it as good as yours! is it 10-20% runn off of what your putting in or 10-20% of the pot you have them in m8?


10-20% of what your puttin in mate, good luck!


----------



## tyke1973 (Dec 4, 2011)

The only thing missing is the most important thing well it up there any how a ec pen[blue lab the best]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 4, 2011)

tyke1973 said:


> The only thing missing is the most important thing well it up there any how a ec pen[blue lab the best]


Hi tyke, think 1 day ill have ago usin 1 but at the min im doin sound with out mate, cheers!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 4, 2011)

Need some advice, whats the best way to collect pollen from the plant?????
think ive wasted loads lettin it fall, tried collectin from the bottom but was none, most of its stuck to leafs lol...oh well!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 4, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Need some advice, whats the best way to collect pollen from the plant?????
> think ive wasted loads lettin it fall, tried collectin from the bottom but was none, most of its stuck to leafs lol...oh well!


If you can pluck the male flowers with tweezers right before they are going to burst open.

Watch others to see how long it takes for that to happen.

Store male flowers in a container to let them open and dry out.

Once you have enough collected, sift the male flowers and pollen with a fine sieve.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 4, 2011)

I dont have an EC or PH pen either, and my girls seem to be doing just fine 

Props Pukka for the lovely ladies.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 4, 2011)

Use a paint brush bruv seems many do it that way !


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 4, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Use a paint brush bruv seems many do it that way !


Yeah you use the paint brush to apply the pollen once it has been collected


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 4, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah you use the paint brush to apply the pollen once it has been collected


It sounds like he is late hence the pods on the floor this is why i said paint brush unless he just worded it wrong !! But yeah if u can catch it at the right time p collect whole pods in a glass jar as bill said if not just use paint brushes and smear your ladies!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 4, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> If you can pluck the male flowers with tweezers right before they are going to burst open.
> 
> Watch others to see how long it takes for that to happen.
> 
> ...


Thanks bill, will a standed cookin sieve work?



billcollector99 said:


> I dont have an EC or PH pen either, and my girls seem to be doing just fine
> 
> Props Pukka for the lovely ladies.


Geuss were lucky mate cheers!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 4, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> It sounds like he is late hence the pods on the floor this is why i said paint brush unless he just worded it wrong !! But yeah if u can catch it at the right time p collect whole pods in a glass jar as bill said if not just use paint brushes and smear your ladies!!


loads of pods have opened an the pollen dropped mate but got stuck on the way down so got nowt, ill collect them from now on still shit loads not open!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 4, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> loads of pods have opened an the pollen dropped mate but got stuck on the way down so got nowt, ill collect them from now on still shit loads not open!


Thats what I figured, I know that it is still too early for him to be done.

There should be plenty enough to still pluck some unopened ones.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 4, 2011)

errting be gowin ok here my dude


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 4, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> loads of pods have opened an the pollen dropped mate but got stuck on the way down so got nowt, ill collect them from now on still shit loads not open!


Do as my man says then bruv u still all good by all accounts how old is gk bruv?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 4, 2011)

P u know wot i think of the new tools u can get to measure ec ppm cf ph bruv and ill say it again its all bs to me the only tool u need is syringes and a few spoons to measure nutes a pair of scissors and your good shit i forgot the last time i used a spoon so u could fuck those off in my garden lucky u say lol wot for the last how many years !! You ve either got it or u have nt imo and readin wot signs the plants give u imo is much better than any of those fancy gagets can give u


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 4, 2011)

Pukka bro , get a sandwich bag stick it over the plant , hold it tight at the bottom and shake the fuck out of it , you will get loads in the bag , then use a paint brush to dob it in the bag and brush whatever buds you want to breed with , or just open the bag up and let it go free lol , ive used the bag method loads , you can then seal it up and store it in the freezer for up to 3 months and use it on other females if you want more seeds


----------



## swirll (Dec 5, 2011)

pukka whats the diffrence from using cfl's in veg and 600w mh, i have the mh m8 do u think i shoild change for veging b4 i start m8?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 5, 2011)

swirll said:


> pukka whats the diffrence from using cfl's in veg and 600w mh, i have the mh m8 do u think i shoild change for veging b4 i start m8?


The MH will give you alot better growth than the cfl's
I would stick with the 600 MH for Veg mate


----------



## swirll (Dec 5, 2011)

cheers m8 why evryone going on about using cfl rather than mh in the other forum i thought u were suposed to use mh aswell as i read that in a book i bought! should i go with mh str8 from seed or what?


----------



## swirll (Dec 5, 2011)

pukka m8 were did you get the big budda blue cheese seeds from and can you get them feminized


----------



## sufc8t1 (Dec 7, 2011)

If its singles your after mate,give pick and mix seeds a go,had no problems whatsoever with them.And if your buying 10+ seeds,I would reccomend Atittude,(just so you get some freebie seeds lol).


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 7, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats what I figured, I know that it is still too early for him to be done.
> 
> There should be plenty enough to still pluck some unopened ones.


Yeh mate hes still goin strong, still shit loads!



Dwezelitsame said:


> errting be gowin ok here my dude


Thanks mate!........hope the same your way!



cheddar1985 said:


> Do as my man says then bruv u still all good by all accounts how old is gk bruv?


i think its 4 an half weeks pal.....



cheddar1985 said:


> P u know wot i think of the new tools u can get to measure ec ppm cf ph bruv and ill say it again its all bs to me the only tool u need is syringes and a few spoons to measure nutes a pair of scissors and your good shit i forgot the last time i used a spoon so u could fuck those off in my garden lucky u say lol wot for the last how many years !! You ve either got it or u have nt imo and readin wot signs the plants give u imo is much better than any of those fancy gagets can give u


Hahah off again mate, should ban all talk of um while your about lol!



RobbieP said:


> Pukka bro , get a sandwich bag stick it over the plant , hold it tight at the bottom and shake the fuck out of it , you will get loads in the bag , then use a paint brush to dob it in the bag and brush whatever buds you want to breed with , or just open the bag up and let it go free lol , ive used the bag method loads , you can then seal it up and store it in the freezer for up to 3 months and use it on other females if you want more seeds


Haha dont no what scooby snacks your eatin mate it would have to be a black bag he's massive lol, should of never have potted him up to the 6L airpot mate, growth went mental, lesson learned tho!



billcollector99 said:


> The MH will give you alot better growth than the cfl's
> I would stick with the 600 MH for Veg mate





swirll said:


> cheers m8 why evryone going on about using cfl rather than mh in the other forum i thought u were suposed to use mh aswell as i read that in a book i bought! should i go with mh str8 from seed or what?


bills right mate you'd be better with the 600w mh mate unless youve got the equivalent in cfls(blue) then who no's? could be a good aguement!



swirll said:


> pukka m8 were did you get the big budda blue cheese seeds from and can you get them feminized





sufc8t1 said:


> If its singles your after mate,give pick and mix seeds a go,had no problems whatsoever with them.And if your buying 10+ seeds,I would reccomend Atittude,(just so you get some freebie seeds lol).


Got them from pick & mix mate an yeh they do fems.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 7, 2011)

Veg cab


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 7, 2011)

Lookin nice bro!!


----------



## swirll (Dec 7, 2011)

looks good m8! much you hoping for off thum?


----------



## swirll (Dec 7, 2011)

cheers i will go for that then m8


----------



## swirll (Dec 7, 2011)

pukka got told the day if i water to runnoff in 1l pot with a new seed or cutting it would be overwaterd and when i moved it up to a 15l pot and went for a little runoff it too would be overwaterd m8. told him to have a look at your journal see what i was talking about m8 what you think?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 7, 2011)

Kinda hard to "overwater" when using coco... It only holds a certain amount of moisture.


----------



## swirll (Dec 7, 2011)

well thats what i thought but he defo thinks it can be done and said he knows someone who wiped out the full crop overwatering in coco!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 7, 2011)

If I am growing in a 3 liter container, I run 6 liters of plain water through, then feed with about 1-2 liters after the "rain" I do this almost every feeding, never notice signs of over watering...


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 8, 2011)

looking sikk bro..very nice for day 56


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice plant's Pukka. Job done well !


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 8, 2011)

Chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop (constant whisper in your ear) chop,chop, chop, chop


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 8, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lookin nice bro!!


Cheers matey!!



swirll said:


> looks good m8! much you hoping for off thum?





swirll said:


> cheers i will go for that then m8





swirll said:


> pukka got told the day if i water to runnoff in 1l pot with a new seed or cutting it would be overwaterd and when i moved it up to a 15l pot and went for a little runoff it too would be overwaterd m8. told him to have a look at your journal see what i was talking about m8 what you think?


Thanks mate, im hopin high as usaul but i dont no probs 5-6 oz, no way you could of overwatered mate if you got abit of runoff that 1 time, maybe if you kept doin that everyday when it doesnt need it you could have? or the guy was on about bein wastefull with the water an meanin there was no need cos only a small root system.



billcollector99 said:


> Kinda hard to "overwater" when using coco... It only holds a certain amount of moisture.


Yeh mate nearly impossible, gotta be goin daft with it, i think.



billcollector99 said:


> If I am growing in a 3 liter container, I run 6 liters of plain water through, then feed with about 1-2 liters after the "rain" I do this almost every feeding, never notice signs of over watering...


You do that with coco bill?



kevin murphy said:


> looking sikk bro..very nice for day 56


Cheers kev, they was 56days monday, thats when i took pics forgot to put it lol



Cindyguygrower said:


> Nice plant's Pukka. Job done well !


Thanks cindy man!



supersillybilly said:


> Chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop (constant whisper in your ear) chop,chop, chop, chop


Hahaha.......will be comin down on the wknd mate end of!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sweet as a nut as usual matey,cant wait tae get mine on the go


----------



## swirll (Dec 8, 2011)

i thought plain water fuked with the buffer in coco so i always use nutes bill! yeah pukka thats what i said man im gona follow your gide anyways maybe the guy had a bad brand of coco or suming ill go for watering a little the 1st 5 days then go for a little runoff the next few waterings then 10-20% m8 what you think? any advice or anything i should watch for m8?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 9, 2011)

very nice plants you got there bruh 
you movin along in top gear 

gona be a nice yield 
pretty close to chopin time to 
looks like is gona be anice christmas for sumbody 

enjoy as you reap whut you sow - bro


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah man I do the "MIR" technique on soil and coco.

Bekindbud does the same

Never had any issues...


----------



## neved (Dec 9, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/467439-issue-my-rooms-plz-22.html


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 9, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Sweet as a nut as usual matey,cant wait tae get mine on the go


Thanks bro, your gunna be 1 happy boy once you flower them!!!



swirll said:


> i thought plain water fuked with the buffer in coco so i always use nutes bill! yeah pukka thats what i said man im gona follow your gide anyways maybe the guy had a bad brand of coco or suming ill go for watering a little the 1st 5 days then go for a little runoff the next few waterings then 10-20% m8 what you think? any advice or anything i should watch for m8?


it does in canna coco mate which is highly buffed, some cocos arnt buffed atall so will work, might try it my self 1 day!



Dwezelitsame said:


> very nice plants you got there bruh
> you movin along in top gear
> 
> gona be a nice yield
> ...


Thanks bro, yeh gunna be a smelly, sticky xmas lol, cheers!



billcollector99 said:


> Yeah man I do the "MIR" technique on soil and coco.
> 
> Bekindbud does the same
> 
> Never had any issues...


Cool bill will have to give it a try 1 day mate, maybe not with the canna tho.



neved said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/467439-issue-my-rooms-plz-22.html


Errr ill drop in mate cheers!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 9, 2011)

Haha didnt no you posted a pic up aswell D, didnt show in your post till i replied, thats the livers in the 1L airpot got some bad burn, but looks like it will yield ok for its size an the pot size!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 9, 2011)

you doin a great job bruh 


yeah fuk dem litttle burn leaves 
truedat if you get da roots right anda leaves right da rest will be right 
but to loose a few is par for da course bruh 
we dont grow leaves we grow budag 
a war can not be won without loosing a few soldiers - regretfuly


----------



## neved (Dec 9, 2011)

* https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/467439-issue-my-rooms-plz-21.html*


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

neved said:


> * https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/467439-issue-my-rooms-plz-21.html*


Damn man how many times you gonna post your link on here....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2011)

Its no working anyhow!

Sup Pukka. How do you compare the Liver's with the Exo n Psyco ? Ive heard many diff. opinions, some say Liver's some Psyco. I'm sure said the Psyco was the better cut. I can't wait to grow my Liver's with a Big cola like that again. With time and alot of back n forward b/s, the one's im running were put in as they grew so prob giong to be in for a bunch of pop corn, but getting some bag's and going to make some hash anyway!

p.s i ltr airpot's ? Im glad i didnt get any bigger than 6. Looks like they produce same size plant's from smaller pot's than the standard pot and say soil. I hear they give a mean rootball too  The small 1's look kool man.

Take it easy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 12, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> you doin a great job bruh
> 
> 
> yeah fuk dem litttle burn leaves
> ...


Thanks mate, yeh wasnt worried about the burnt leafs atall, i knew why it happnd, cos it was on the same strenth as the others, an that lemons a hungry 1 so got it abit strong for the little fucka lol



Cindyguygrower said:


> Its no working anyhow!
> 
> Sup Pukka. How do you compare the Liver's with the Exo n Psyco ? Ive heard many diff. opinions, some say Liver's some Psyco. I'm sure said the Psyco was the better cut. I can't wait to grow my Liver's with a Big cola like that again. With time and alot of back n forward b/s, the one's im running were put in as they grew so prob giong to be in for a bunch of pop corn, but getting some bag's and going to make some hash anyway!
> 
> ...


Cant say mate i havent grown out the psycho or exo yet only the livers, had the other 2 for a while just waitin to go in after this rushed xmas run, so ill let you no in 9weekish lol......i got the 1Ls mate yeh, think thats what you was askin? lol and my others are 6Ls got a couple of 10L too, but im sound with the 6s they work sound like you said mate.

peace


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2011)

Fuck me p a few 10litres mate lol u could nt fit a tree in that cab cud u!!
Ive got 30 exo in 6litres bru and all i can say is they are nearly the same size and shape than they would b in standard 11litre pots so i can just imagine wot they would turn out like in 10 L airpots i think youd need atleast 5 weeks veg to b worth using them and thats from a rooted clone im gonna b droping number of plants after crimbo so i can see me tryin those bitches out!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 12, 2011)

SLH



Livers/1ltr Airpot



Livers/6ltr Airpot



*New flower, Livers, Psycho an exo cheese
*


Veg cab and Grape Kush roots



Right thats my 4th grow all rapped up an im pretty happy, the slh has delivered the goods as i new it would an the livers are abit shaby messed them up with ph in veg and let them strech abit, got better hopes for the new lst'd livers should be a lot better, the 1L airpot 1 yielded good for the size of it but i no it would have been alot better if i watered twice a day, was gettin way to dry but just couldnt do the twice thing and i burned the fuck out of her lol
Im gunna give the new flower girls a few days 18/6 under the 600w since nothins over lappin with the GK bein male, hes been chopped an got just enough pollen off him for what ive got planned, could have got a lot more off him, but lesson learned for next time. Took some cuts aswell to replace my old mothers, then chopped loads of the top of the old uns for more space, and im gunna keep them around just incase the cuts dont root


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 12, 2011)

Mmmmm nice result matey...

Your new girls r lookin their usual gorgeous selfs lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 12, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me p a few 10litres mate lol u could nt fit a tree in that cab cud u!!
> Ive got 30 exo in 6litres bru and all i can say is they are nearly the same size and shape than they would b in standard 11litre pots so i can just imagine wot they would turn out like in 10 L airpots i think youd need atleast 5 weeks veg to b worth using them and thats from a rooted clone im gonna b droping number of plants after crimbo so i can see me tryin those bitches out!!


Haha i grew the 2x big budh blue cheese in the 10Ls mate, got 11oz of the 2 with a 4week veg i think.
Day 49 of flower


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 12, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Mmmmm nice result matey...
> 
> Your new girls r lookin their usual gorgeous selfs lol


Cheers mate, im likin the new girls too, gunna keep my feed lowish for the 3 now i ant got that thirsty lemon on this run.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha i grew the 2x big budh blue cheese in the 10Ls mate, got 11oz of the 2 with a 4week veg i think.
> Day 49 of flower


Could you av pulled more with longer veg tho pal?! !


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers mate, im likin the new girls too, gunna keep my feed lowish for the 3 now i ant got that thirsty lemon on this run.


I'm gonnae do the livers or slh in the farm scrog nxt time round,they seem to grow wild in them n they both seem to live lst'n


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 13, 2011)

im luvin the pics and the stratigy in post -1408
slh luks great an big yield 
livers luke dense gona mke sum thick heavy chest expandin smoke 

and that bl ch no words for dat - luks like dem model girls i used to see in NYC - fine mamas 
you a good gardener -much respect


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 13, 2011)

as always pukka stella work mate


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Beatiful harvest mate.

Hope that pollen does the trick and gives you some nice crosses to play with


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 13, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Could you av pulled more with longer veg tho pal?! !


Yeh i reckon so mate, more nodes means more buds so should have i think.



scotia1982 said:


> I'm gonnae do the livers or slh in the farm scrog nxt time round,they seem to grow wild in them n they both seem to live lst'n


I'd go for the slh mate shes such a thursty bitch she will love it in the farm and defo scrogs well just ask Las lol!!!
Yeh the livers does seem to do well with the lst, was my first time tho but came out good, think its cos there so thin an viny how they grow, the psycho an exo are simular gunna see how they go on there own then might end up lst'in them next time aswell, or im defo wantin to try a las mini scrog some time soon!



Dwezelitsame said:


> im luvin the pics and the stratigy in post -1408
> slh luks great an big yield
> livers luke dense gona mke sum thick heavy chest expandin smoke
> 
> ...


Cheers bro!..the slh was my old mother plant, put her through hell, i opened the 1L airpot and chopped half of her root ball off then lowered her to the bottom of the pot an filled the top with new coco, then chopped half of her off up top too! in the same day, she never even flinched lol leafs still standed up the next day, such a strong healthy plant so easy to grow, you can do anything to it, gunna try an save a little pollen for her i think.
The livers is gunna be nice an can see it looks alot better then the 8week stuff last time, an the bc were beauties, my girls always seem to grow more pretty from seed.



kevin murphy said:


> as always pukka stella work mate


Cheers kevster, you ready for xmas geez?



billcollector99 said:


> Beatiful harvest mate.
> 
> Hope that pollen does the trick and gives you some nice crosses to play with


Thanks bill, im hopin the same mate!!, an you'l be playin too


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice haul Bro.  You got to be chuffed with that one Pal.
Nice Work


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 14, 2011)

yea bro was ready in august mate things keep catching the eye though lol hows things with you u sorted yet..


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice harvest Pukka. Whats the biggest yielder out of the Lemon, Livers and Cheese. Cheers


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll Take a guess and say the Lem. Just from when las grew it to the max !

Morning Pukka, Finger's sticky ?


----------



## machnak (Dec 15, 2011)

The BBBC is fucking fat!!!! I can't wait to flower mine now...so excited!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 15, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Nice haul Bro.  You got to be chuffed with that one Pal.
> Nice Work


Yeh matey well chuffed!.........just weighed the livers up got 52g off the 1L airpot 1 was real dense i was thinkin 1oz or just over so im laughin mate!!!, then the other took it to 4oz an a quarter in total a lot better the i expected!......still waitin on the lemon.



kevin murphy said:


> yea bro was ready in august mate things keep catching the eye though lol hows things with you u sorted yet..


Nope mate i leave everythin till the last min then run around like a blue arsed fly lol



supersillybilly said:


> Nice harvest Pukka. Whats the biggest yielder out of the Lemon, Livers and Cheese. Cheers


Thanks bill, defo the lemon matey does big no matter what you do!!



Cindyguygrower said:


> I'll Take a guess and say the Lem. Just from when las grew it to the max !
> 
> Morning Pukka, Finger's sticky ?


Sticky as fook bro!! lol



machnak said:


> The BBBC is fucking fat!!!! I can't wait to flower mine now...so excited!


Nice 1 machank, i was well happy with the 2 mate, both phenos was nice!


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 15, 2011)

Quick question m8 how long does the livers n slh stretch for after flippin 12/12 and is it quite alot?


----------



## swirll (Dec 15, 2011)

fuk me m8 that was no bad for a 1l pot lol! did you grow that lot the same way as the big budda blue cheese m8?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 15, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Quick question m8 how long does the livers n slh stretch for after flippin 12/12 and is it quite alot?


Both strech for about 3 weekish mate the lemon maybe abit longer, but the lemon streches real quick so ends up bigger then the livers, the strech is good on it tho cos it all turns to bud on the beast lol



swirll said:


> fuk me m8 that was no bad for a 1l pot lol! did you grow that lot the same way as the big budda blue cheese m8?


I was suprised mate had some real solid buds on it,.... yeh all the same mate, maybe a little change here an there.


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 15, 2011)

Cheers matey. Thinkin nxt round goin 2 b side by side scrog livers in aquafarm slh in n oxypot under 1 600. Was tryin 2 decide 1 or the other thn remembered bout ma dwc. Smokin some real tasty nl jst now so hundred things runnin thru ma mind lol


----------



## swirll (Dec 15, 2011)

why dont you use the canna cal and mag m8?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 16, 2011)

Sound's like a good haul man. Ive not had the chance to see what can put out what, keeping them small in a cab to fit in 3-4 diff. strain's, but with the new space i cant wait to get the BIG FAT Bud's again 

Good Job Lad.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 18, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Cheers matey. Thinkin nxt round goin 2 b side by side scrog livers in aquafarm slh in n oxypot under 1 600. Was tryin 2 decide 1 or the other thn remembered bout ma dwc. Smokin some real tasty nl jst now so hundred things runnin thru ma mind lol


Now that sounds like a plan matey!..i might be tempted to go the other way round an get the lemon in the farm tho lol, but sayin that i dont no how them oxypots perform mate are they any good??



swirll said:


> why dont you use the canna cal and mag m8?


When i started up mate i was on a budget so got the cheapist stuff i could find(Calmax) and im still usin it now mate, it works well so no point changin, once its gone maybe i will who knows lol, ive just got some 1ltr bottles of Canna ph down grow and bloom, ive been usin the same bottle of cheap ph since i started up its phosphoric acid which is best for flower but i used it all way through no probs, just used it all so gone for the grow an bloom this time, the grow is nitric acid whats better for veggin plants. I use quite abit of ph down in veg cos the rhiztonic raises it high so thought im better puttin a lot of somethin the plant wants in then somethin it doent need at the time.



Cindyguygrower said:


> Sound's like a good haul man. Ive not had the chance to see what can put out what, keeping them small in a cab to fit in 3-4 diff. strain's, but with the new space i cant wait to get the BIG FAT Bud's again
> 
> Good Job Lad.


Eyup mate, i here on the space thing i didnt really no what the livers yield was like cos i had everythin squashed in gettin this xmas run in, in time. this next run i should no for sure.
Lookin foward to seein some fat dank buds off you bro!


----------



## swirll (Dec 18, 2011)

might try the cal max to see what its like! i use the same ph all the way too be good to see if you notice a diffrence with the right stuff,gotta be beter tho if its the right thing rather than the wrong!


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 18, 2011)

Aye the pull a good yield a got 3.5 oz off ma space n it wiz a wk or so early.. A was thinkin the lemon in dwc cos u said it does well no matter n it seems that the aquafarm will grow anythin big lol. Ma cotton candy's got so big now a cant get a pic with it all in the shot lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2011)

hi pukka. nice harvest! what do you think of the super lemon haze buzz?does it set your head on fire? .lol.
is your exodus the clone or seed? i am flushing my exo cheese back cross now. good genetics made for a beautiful plant, hoping for a good smoke. 
happy holidaze and good luck to you with your new girls. i really like the way you did your update presentation. i think ill steal you style mate. 
amberz


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 19, 2011)

swirll said:


> might try the cal max to see what its like! i use the same ph all the way too be good to see if you notice a diffrence with the right stuff,gotta be beter tho if its the right thing rather than the wrong!


Yeh mate thought it was worth a try see how it goes.



scotia1982 said:


> Aye the pull a good yield a got 3.5 oz off ma space n it wiz a wk or so early.. A was thinkin the lemon in dwc cos u said it does well no matter n it seems that the aquafarm will grow anythin big lol. Ma cotton candy's got so big now a cant get a pic with it all in the shot lol


Sounds like a plan mate, gunna be good for ya trust me lol



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi pukka. nice harvest! what do you think of the super lemon haze buzz?does it set your head on fire? .lol.
> is your exodus the clone or seed? i am flushing my exo cheese back cross now. good genetics made for a beautiful plant, hoping for a good smoke.
> happy holidaze and good luck to you with your new girls. i really like the way you did your update presentation. i think ill steal you style mate.
> amberz



Cheers doc, the slh buzz is quality mate, real head high i love it lol....my exo is the clone only, will be my first time flowerin it an the psycho i cant wait ive had them ages waitin lol
Happy holidays back to you, have a good un!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

evenin guvna. 

just looking at your work fella, and it's spot on! even the baby pot livers looked like it performed well. 

first time exo and psycho. hahah im having some sort of flash back to my first kiss. think im a bit shtoned.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> evenin guvna.
> 
> just looking at your work fella, and it's spot on! even the baby pot livers looked like it performed well.
> 
> first time exo and psycho. hahah im having some sort of flash back to my first kiss. think im a bit shtoned.


Haha cheers mate, first kiss ey lol...its something like that tho im buzzin cant wait for these 3 to flower my best lookin plants for a while apart from the lemon lol flipped the switch last night so the fun begins!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 20, 2011)

Pulled a little over 4oz off the SLH, so 8ozish in total not my best yield but im happy, was a lot of space in there what i saved for the GK female lol so could of fitted another plant in there easy, so i no my pull hasnt gone down 

Flipped the switch last night so today is day 1 of 12/12


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2011)

yeah 12/12 full throttle. 
pukkabud . you were so kind to post some really good literature about coco a while ago for me. i printed out a couple copies but i lost both of them somewhere amungst all my weed articles.
the one important thing i was looking for, which you prob do, is recycling coco. I remeber it saying to add canazyme and mix it up with the used coco to kill old roots before using it agian.
do you do that?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

If you dont get rid of the old roots, they will rot and cause problems.

I highly recommend if you are going to recycle your coco to use the cannazyme, or make sure the roots have fully composted before reusing.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> If you dont get rid of the old roots, they will rot and cause problems.
> 
> I highly recommend if you are going to recycle your coco to use the cannazyme, or make sure the roots have fully composted before reusing.





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah 12/12 full throttle.
> pukkabud . you were so kind to post some really good literature about coco a while ago for me. i printed out a couple copies but i lost both of them somewhere amungst all my weed articles.
> the one important thing i was looking for, which you prob do, is recycling coco. I remeber it saying to add canazyme and mix it up with the used coco to kill old roots before using it agian.
> do you do that?


I dont recyle my coco ambz but i no how to an bills right, the paper said use double strength cannazym, ive been told you sieve out all big roots then place it in a large bucket or tray soak it with the cannazym mix let it dry a little an repeat then maybe repeat again if needed, then id probs give the coco a mini flush when i use it with a quarter strength a&b and normal cannaxym. Then use it for your final pots when the plants are a decent size, cos the coco can burn the little uns, your could totaly flush the hell out of it an get it ok for them but thats just what ive been told.

let me no if you want that info postin up agian.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2011)

thank you billcollector99 and pukkabud for that information.
if its not a hassle pukka yeah i would like to see that literature again mate.
ha, i kinda guessed back on what i read and soaked my coco in my hygrozyme and then did a very bizarre transplant with my rockwool girls. time will tell i guess. dont think i will use large rockwool cubes again, really did a number on my leaves .ouch. but new growth looks alright.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

All of my used coco gets tossed into a compost heap behind the greenhouse, every few weeks i turn it up and mix it so it all decomposes nicely. 3-4 months later it is all ready to use again 

A little more time consuming, but it works for me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thank you billcollector99 and pukkabud for that information.
> if its not a hassle pukka yeah i would like to see that literature again mate.
> ha, i kinda guessed back on what i read and soaked my coco in my hygrozyme and then did a very bizarre transplant with my rockwool girls. time will tell i guess. dont think i will use large rockwool cubes again, really did a number on my leaves .ouch. but new growth looks alright.


Rockwool is a PITA to work with IMHO. I would avoid it at all costs, lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 20, 2011)

Canna Notes:

Rhizotonic: - Develops roots and can be used as foliar spray after transplanting or to reduce stress. Use the Rhizotonic at the high end of the spectrum (10ml-15ml per gallon) during the early stages of veg. Once the root system is big and established and you are in your final size container, then you can drop the dose down a bit, and once you are a week or 2 into 12/12, then u can drop it down to 2ml per gallon until about week 5 or six. For foliar feeding (until flowering starts), mix the Rhizotonic at 2ml per gallon. Spray it right when the lights come on, while the room and plant temps are still low, and so the leaves have time to dry before dark. Use it 3x per week, or every other day.

Cannaboost: - Kind of useless, but good as foliar spray. Use it at the low rate, 8 ml/gal applied every other day. It has little EC and will not affect the plant to much. Also, only adjust the pH if it is way out of bounds but if between 5.2 and 7.9 don't worry about it. Apply from the point of photoperiod change (12/12) to about 1 week prior to harvest if possible.

Cannazym: - Stimulates bio life - rinse coco with double dose cannazym after harvesting to use the coco up to 3 times. let it soak for a day, then replant. it decomposes old roots and stuff, then turns it into nutrients

PK 13/14: - Tends to be best used in a 7 - 10 day window starting about the time you see first flower formation. This typically, on an 8 week flower response group, to be about 5 weeks before harvest or 2-3 weeks after flower initiation (not light change). Adding it early will not advance or benefit flower initiation, only the amount of dark the plant sees will initiation flowering. Adding too early could result in phosphate accumulation and ratio issues involving Ca and Mg. If using A/B at full strength, cut it back a little as you introduce the PK. The best way to dial in the PK takes some trial and error work. This can be anything from 3 - 10 days after switching light cycle or the natural trigger for flower is received by the plant. Remember a plant has to convert to flower in most cases which takes a little time from the moment the dark cycle increases or decreases based on the species of plant being grown. Use PK for about a 3 week window at each irrigation along with the other components. Then you can stop. You really can not use PK too long except in the final week or so, or giving it too early. You want to use it when the buds are forming and just starting to kind of wrap around the branch (right before they start linking together)

Nutrient schedule for seedlings: - 1ml a+b and 1 mil rhizo - go a bit higher with every watering till you get to the normal chart level. PH to 5.2-6.2 (5.8 is a safe spot). Canna nutrient chart: http://www.cannagardening.com/growguide

Nutrient schedule for clones: - Start with 8ml (each A/B bottle) per gallon and if there is no sight of burn, quickly move up to 10-12 ml per gallon. PH to 5.2-6.2 (5.8 is a safe spot). Use solution within 4 days.

Nutrient Mix Order: - Cal/Mag (if using), then Rhizotonic, then A/B etc.. - let sit for a couple hours or overnight if possible. Then adjust PH to 5.2-6.2 (5.8 is a good middle) and use it. Always add anything with Calcium first. Probably no need for cal mag until flowering if using non RO (city) water. If you use any product with silica in it then it should be added to your feed water before adding other nutes or you'll get nutrient lockout/dropout in the mix.

Watering: - Never use just plain water with coco. Use the A/B with EVERY watering except during the final flush. During the flush, just use Cannazym. If you want to reuse the coco (up to 3 times), then use a double dose of Cannazym during the flush. After plant removal, soak coco in double dose cannazym once more and let it soak for 24 hours, then it's ready to re-use. Re-using canna coco is good because the micro life gets built up from the previous grow.

PH: - Stay between 5.2 and 6.2. 5.8 is a good safe spot

Magnesium deficiencies: - Show as yellowing in-between the veins on the leaf and sometimes rust spots
Calcium deficiencies: - Show as brown edges on the sides of the leaves, and eventually twist and curl up and die. Calcium is important for cell density. A steady supply will increase yields.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> All of my used coco gets tossed into a compost heap behind the greenhouse, every few weeks i turn it up and mix it so it all decomposes nicely. 3-4 months later it is all ready to use again
> 
> A little more time consuming, but it works for me.


Yeh i think the cannazym just speeds up the natural process mate.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2011)

awesome! fantastic coco info.
yeah i did not realize how terrible rockwool was until after my hydro guy convinced me it was all good.
i later read that it is carcinogenic , the dust is . And that it does not biodegrade. 
at the time it was all i could think to use to grow in to transplant into the waterfarm if i needed to. 
(waiting to sex my plants and didnt want to waste time if my waterfarm was male.) 
Next time i will do what Robbie did. grow out until able to sex in coco and then very carefully remove the plant from the coco trying not to stress the roots too much and place it in the hydroton pebbles.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> awesome! fantastic coco info.
> yeah i did not realize how terrible rockwool was until after my hydro guy convinced me it was all good.
> i later read that it is carcinogenic , the dust is . And that it does not biodegrade.
> at the time it was all i could think to use to grow in to transplant into the waterfarm if i needed to.
> ...


Id use some rhiztonic or something simular doc, when you do it reduces shock to the roots.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2011)

yes Pukka. this stuff is the shit for roots. unfort major probs geting canna products over here. cheers ambz
http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/nutrients/house-garden-van-de-zwaan-/house-and-garden-roots-excelerator-500ml/prod_982.html


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yes Pukka. this stuff is the shit for roots. unfort major probs geting canna products over here. cheers ambz
> http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/nutrients/house-garden-van-de-zwaan-/house-and-garden-roots-excelerator-500ml/prod_982.html


I agree on the roots excel, that stuff rocks, and It make my roots so white and healthy


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> awesome! fantastic coco info.
> yeah i did not realize how terrible rockwool was until after my hydro guy convinced me it was all good.
> i later read that it is carcinogenic , the dust is . And that it does not biodegrade.
> at the time it was all i could think to use to grow in to transplant into the waterfarm if i needed to.
> ...



i transplanted mine in a jiffy pellet amber ... i grew it from clone in a jiffy pellet then let it get a root system in a small pot of coco , then let the coco almost compoletly dry out and gently removed the plant and root system from the pot and stuck it in my water farm using the jiffy pellet .... i hate rockwool and this way i can germ in jiffy pellets and use in coco or waterfarm


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 22, 2011)

I was thinkin maybe use a 1ltr Airpot with clay pebbles in, veg in that for for a week or 2 and you'd be able to unrap the airpot an transplant stright in the farm, if you get roots a quick as you do with coco they'll be no problem with the pebbles fallin all over when you open the pot, that way also you can start with the aqua nutes from the start.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yes Pukka. this stuff is the shit for roots. unfort major probs geting canna products over here. cheers ambz
> http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/nutrients/house-garden-van-de-zwaan-/house-and-garden-roots-excelerator-500ml/prod_982.html





billcollector99 said:


> I agree on the roots excel, that stuff rocks, and It make my roots so white and healthy


Ive herd nothin but good things about the excel, defo gunna try it out 1 day.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

whats a waterfarm?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 22, 2011)

The WaterFarm System is a great little self contained Hydroponic System. It comprises of two pots one of which sits inside the other and leaves a 10 litre reservoir in the bottom. A simple air pump is used to circulate the nutrient back to a ring of pipe around the top of the pot. The Pot is filled with Clay Pebbles or similar like perlite. The System can be used for up to 6 smaller plants or 1 large one. It is ideal for mother plants as it can be moved about so easily and the nutrients can be changed on a regular basis without causing to much trouble


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 22, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I was thinkin maybe use a 1ltr Airpot with clay pebbles in, veg in that for for a week or 2 and you'd be able to unrap the airpot an transplant stright in the farm, if you get roots a quick as you do with coco they'll be no problem with the pebbles fallin all over when you open the pot, that way also you can start with the aqua nutes from the start.


thats the best idea yet, would need watering fairly often though, not so much to start but when it starts getting roots?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 22, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thats the best idea yet, would need watering fairly often though, not so much to start but when it starts getting roots?


Why thank you mr fingerez, hows it goin mate?.........yeh you would have to mate, might need a pump or rig sumut up to keep drippin water, idk was just a stoned thought mate, im full of um lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

How much do those waterfarms cost??


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

This seems so much cheaper and just as effective 
Recircultaing DWC in a folgers, fed with a 2 gal res sitting inside the homer bucket.
Fills in the bottom, and drains out the top back into the res.

12-16-2011

12/21/2011


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 22, 2011)

Id probs try an make a little home made gravity fed dripper for it mate outa a bottle an some tubin lol!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 22, 2011)

Wot up p ready for the change brother?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> How much do those waterfarms cost??





billcollector99 said:


> This seems so much cheaper and just as effective
> 
> View attachment 1948937


What is that bill? you emailed yet?
think there about £50 mate.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 22, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wot up p ready for the change brother?


Easy chedds flipped the switch tuesday mate, gunna get some pics up soon, been busy as mate


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 22, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Easy chedds flipped the switch tuesday mate, gunna get some pics up soon, been busy as mate


Haha sweet bro you all ready for crimbo mate? First time in a long time im gonna av to look after 30 girls over the festive period so gonna have to watch i dont end up on a bender lol wot u got planned?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.growell.co.uk/aquafarm-waterfarm-systems.html
there u go bill cheap as chips pal


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 22, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha sweet bro you all ready for crimbo mate? First time in a long time im gonna av to look after 30 girls over the festive period so gonna have to watch i dont end up on a bender lol wot u got planned?


Hahaha i thought you ment xmas at 1st mate then i read your post agian an thought my plants lol.......nowt much planned with the mrs up the duf mate, probs the local lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 22, 2011)

merry crimbo pukka mate hope u and ya fam ave a gud un mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 22, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> merry crimbo pukka mate hope u and ya fam ave a gud un mate


Cheers kev merry xmas, nice 1 mate, hope the same for you!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 22, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hahaha i thought you ment xmas at 1st mate then i read your post agian an thought my plants lol.......nowt much planned with the mrs up the duf mate, probs the local lol


I did mean plants at first bro lmfao change as in from cocco to waterfarm lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> http://www.growell.co.uk/aquafarm-waterfarm-systems.html
> there u go bill cheap as chips pal


damn $90 for a one plant system.. Thats what i meant by expensive, lol.

My setup cost be $20 to build...


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 22, 2011)

You can build a farm the same as u can a dwc or undercurrent. Av got 2 say they are phenomenal either aquafarm or waterfarm


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> damn $90 for a one plant system.. Thats what i meant by expensive, lol.
> 
> My setup cost be $20 to build...


Ha ha bruv i dont av time for that shit so ill spend my £££ its not like im short brother plus i dought i could make it as good lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 22, 2011)

So heres the Livers, exo cheese and psycho they've had a week veg in the 6ltr Airpots, the cheese an psycho are around 18" tall the LST'd Livers is around 11" ive got that proped up to the same hight.
Ive just started to water every other day from every third day and im runnin
Calmax 4ml/4L
Rhiztonic 4ml/4L
A&B 10ml/4L
Ive got a 250ml bottle of canna boost, im gunna use to foliar spray the girls while im usin the PK13/14 then in gunna use the topmax as usual for the rest of flower.
Exo front, livers, psycho back


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice green n healthy as usual Pukka matey.. The countdown begins again lol.... Any plans for crimbo?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 22, 2011)

Looking better than before mate lol nice deep green with no burnt tips lmfao!! Jk pal seriously thinking of running my setup as u do instead of the 3xrooms just go with the 2 and just keep topping up my flower room but undesided yet need to pick my brains a little more!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 22, 2011)

lukin puka mr puka 


**********************************************************************


different strokes for diff folks 
90 dol system or make it yoself 

i have to cut my grass in my yard sum have a gardener 
pay i dont know how much per month 
both houses look good 
one has more money then time or skills 
other has mor time and skills then money (me)

walk wit this often in life we have to pay 
one way or the other 
pay with time and sweat or pay with money 
most better equiped to pay one way over another 
most not equiped to pay both ways 
so you do you let others do them 

at the end of the day we all broke 
one spend on this one spend on that


----------



## del66666 (Dec 23, 2011)

beautiful job as ever mate...............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 23, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Nice green n healthy as usual Pukka matey.. The countdown begins again lol.... Any plans for crimbo?


Not doin much mate, probs end up in me local, we mrs up duff like, might manage to get out for a few if im good lol



cheddar1985 said:


> Looking better than before mate lol nice deep green with no burnt tips lmfao!! Jk pal seriously thinking of running my setup as u do instead of the 3xrooms just go with the 2 and just keep topping up my flower room but undesided yet need to pick my brains a little more!!


Hahah cheers cheds, id go with 2 rooms mate but thats just me.



Dwezelitsame said:


> lukin puka mr puka
> 
> 
> **********************************************************************
> ...


Thanks D, i like to try an make things myself if i can mate!



del66666 said:


> beautiful job as ever mate...............


Cheers del boy!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 23, 2011)

Undecided yet pal if it is just the two its gonna end up being a funny L shape !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 23, 2011)

Get some pics up of the space, Hows your girls doin mate?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 23, 2011)

I cant pal baby smashed screen the other day i put it on stqirs and in a mad fit decided to kick it down them haha thank fuck for insurance !! its a rectangled bro 12x6ft shed with the door on the 12ft face bang in the middle


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 23, 2011)

So how would it end up L shaped mate?!!?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 23, 2011)

My flower room would need to be bigger than my veg room and obviously id need a internal door bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 23, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> My flower room would need to be bigger than my veg room and obviously id need a internal door bro


Could you do somethin like this?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 24, 2011)

If im not back on till after Christmas, Have a Good One Pal.

Stay Safe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2011)

have a cracking crimbo lad!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 24, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> If im not back on till after Christmas, Have a Good One Pal.
> 
> Stay Safe





Don Gin and Ton said:


> have a cracking crimbo lad!


Merry christmas to you too!, have a good un lads!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 24, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Could you do somethin like this?
> View attachment 1952095


It would nt work mate cus as soon as u open main door your gonna get blasted with light and as i said bro the door needs tb internal as it is now as to not cause suspicion from preyin eyes !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 27, 2011)

Just strartin week 2 an things are goin good the girls are gettin big and are chuckin out pistals everywhere, stopped usin the rhiz now so gunna start with the cannazym.


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 27, 2011)

looking stella them pukka as per mate..cant wait to see them bud pal..gunna be lots of chunly colas mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 27, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looking stella them pukka as per mate..cant wait to see them bud pal..gunna be lots of chunly colas mate


Cheers kev, i cant wait either mate!

....................................................................................................................


Hope every 1 had a good christmas, an a good new year to come!


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lookin perfect as usual matey aw the best for 2012 for u n family


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 28, 2011)

Yea bro it been a good un so far pal apart from bein stuck on mw3 were it says sprint to avoid mortar fire lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 28, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Lookin perfect as usual matey aw the best for 2012 for u n family


Cheers scotty boy, i hope the same for you lot matey, take it easy! 



kevin murphy said:


> Yea bro it been a good un so far pal apart from bein stuck on mw3 were it says sprint to avoid mortar fire lol


Haha i havent had a go on campain yet bro, still shaggin online, have a good un!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 28, 2011)

erryting be lukin nice and helthy round here perky and happy bunch 
just the way i expected to see things lukin

about ready to put on the bud show


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 28, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> erryting be lukin nice and helthy round here perky and happy bunch
> just the way i expected to see things lukin
> 
> about ready to put on the bud show


Thanks mate, yeh gettin ready to bud now defo gone through the change lol, got pistals poppin everywhere the tops goin a lighter shade an gone all thirsty all of a sudden!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 28, 2011)

Keep em green P.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 28, 2011)

I no its early an it could all go tits up yet or could turn out shit lol, but was thinkin of names for my crossers im doin today lol let me no what you think or any ideas peeps!

*Livers(blues) x Grape Kush*

Im likin blue kush or blue grapes lol

*Exodus Cheese x Grape kush*

Bit of cheese an grapes any 1??? lol sounds like sumut posh people eat lol......cant think of any good 1s for this apart from the obvious??

*Psychosis x Grape Kush*

strugglin on this un too!??........killa kush is wicked but already gone lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Keep em green P.


Will do bro cheers!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I no its early an it could all go tits up yet or could turn out shit lol, but was thinkin of names for my crossers im doin today lol let me no what you think or any ideas peeps!
> 
> *Livers(blues) x Grape Kush*
> 
> ...


Violet Beauregarde
or 
Willie Wonka's Violet


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha i like it doc very creative, used to love that film as a kid lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 29, 2011)

*Psychosis x Grape Kush*

Killer Gorilla


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> *Psychosis x Grape Kush*
> 
> Killer Gorilla


Lol i like it mate, nice ring to it.......hows it goin geez??


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 29, 2011)

*Psychosis x Grape Kush* i was thinking Jungle killer or Killer Kong

*Exodus Cheese x Grape kush *Dark Fruit maybe or mulled cheese


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 29, 2011)

All good in the hood Pukka. No long till your a Dad now eh! Just had a harvest of about 25oz and another ready in about 3 weeks for about 50oz, so looking sweet


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 29, 2011)

*Livers(blues) x Grape Kush----------Blu-Graku, BlueGrape , BluGraK *

*Exodus Cheese x Grape kush--------Exo-Grako, ExoGrape , ExoGraK
*
*Psychosis x Grape Kush-------------Goofy-Grape , PsychoGraK*


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

I like that Goofy Grape


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice looking Bushes Pukka! Look's like a few plan's going into action with the G.K too 

Nice work Bruva


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> *Psychosis x Grape Kush* i was thinking Jungle killer or Killer Kong
> 
> *Exodus Cheese x Grape kush *Dark Fruit maybe or mulled cheese


That killa kong sounds good geez, like that. cheers



supersillybilly said:


> All good in the hood Pukka. No long till your a Dad now eh! Just had a harvest of about 25oz and another ready in about 3 weeks for about 50oz, so looking sweet


No not long now bill cant wait mate,..... you'l be happy when your choppin 75oz of blues lad 



Dwezelitsame said:


> *Livers(blues) x Grape Kush----------Blu-Graku, BlueGrape , BluGraK *
> 
> *Exodus Cheese x Grape kush--------Exo-Grako, ExoGrape , ExoGraK
> *
> *Psychosis x Grape Kush-------------Goofy-Grape , PsychoGraK*


Yeh like bill says that goofy grape is good D, i thought mate maybe Crazy kush or crazy ape lol



Cindyguygrower said:


> Nice looking Bushes Pukka! Look's like a few plan's going into action with the G.K too
> 
> Nice work Bruva


Cheers cindy old boy, yeh the gk plans rollin pretty soon fella


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 30, 2011)

Heres a pic of my 1st SLH day 2 of 12/12, back right






An at 63days 12/12, never realised how much that little fucker grew!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thats a nice stretch and fill there


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 30, 2011)

dam dont seem to be much if any loss in yield from going 12/12 so early 

sumthing to think about - hegh


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 30, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats a nice stretch and fill there


yeh not bad at all is it mate.



Dwezelitsame said:


> dam dont seem to be much if any loss in yield from going 12/12 so early
> 
> sumthing to think about - hegh


It was the 9day veg from rooted clone slh mate, it yielded the same as the topped 7+ week veg slh lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Heres a pic of my 1st SLH day 2 of 12/12, back right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another beast to the collection there fella !


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 31, 2011)

pukka sikk of coming this thread and seein monster lmao...nice fuckin work mate lol


PUKKA BUD said:


> Heres a pic of my 1st SLH day 2 of 12/12, back right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 31, 2011)

> It was the 9day veg from rooted clone slh mate, it yielded the same as the topped 7+ week veg slh lol


very inerestin


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New year every 1!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Another beast to the collection there fella !


Haha cheers chedz, hope you had a happy new mate 



kevin murphy said:


> pukka sikk of coming this thread and seein monster lmao...nice fuckin work mate lol


Lol thanks kevster, there old pics bro was just lookin through, an noticed, hope you had a good night happy new year mate! 



Dwezelitsame said:


> very inerestin


Yeh,... imho mate i think its down to the airpots, they produce roots so quick you still do good with a short veg, plus that slh just grows so quick an strong, it truly is a beast!!!.............Happy new year to you all bro! 



kevin murphy said:


> Happy new year....


thanks kev hope you have a good year mate!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 1, 2012)

Yea mate had a good un pal can never sleep ion though always busy in grow room riu kids house all that shit lol..HOPE U HAD A GOOD ONE..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> Yea mate had a good un pal can never sleep ion though always busy in grow room riu kids house all that shit lol..HOPE U HAD A GOOD ONE..


Good good matey, shit with no sleep mate i no the feelin, yeh i had a good un quite tho.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 1, 2012)

*Lovin the bud porn Pukka !
Keep doing what'cha doing my friend !*


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 1, 2012)

yo flo whut you know bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *Lovin the bud porn Pukka !
> Keep doing what'cha doing my friend !*


Cheers flo, thanks for droppin in mate!


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 3, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yo flo whut you know bro


*A decent guy such as yourself !*


----------



## swirll (Jan 4, 2012)

hey pukka hows your laddies m8? hows the diffrent ph going you see any diffrence m8? another little question to bug your tits once again lol on canna site it says the feed is designed to be used with dirty water it should have an ec of atleast 0.2 of mostly cal and mag before you add the feed or you will get defficiancy`s just noticed you dont add any till around week 4 does your water contain it or do you not have any problems?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 4, 2012)

swirll said:


> hey pukka hows your laddies m8? hows the diffrent ph going you see any diffrence m8? another little question to bug your tits once again lol on canna site it says the feed is designed to be used with dirty water it should have an ec of atleast 0.2 of mostly cal and mag before you add the feed or you will get defficiancy`s just noticed you dont add any till around week 4 does your water contain it or do you not have any problems?


Eyup swirll, girls are good mate got some pics up in a min, not really noticed anything this run with the ph didnt start usin the ph grow until half way through veg so not long, i used it 1week into flower aswell, all my new vuts are on it from the start now so should no soon mate.
I think my taps waters not to bad on calmag mate it only seems like i need a little for my plants to be sound, i get a little deff's some times when flower starts so i i did start with it a week before flower so around week4, now i start about day 21 from seed, day 7 from cut. all depends on your water mate, i'd say see how you go, your 1st run in coco you might be sound, if you start gettin deffs buy some an start off at like quarter strengh an take it from there.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 4, 2012)

Took these pics last night, the livers, psyco an exo are doin good, theres buds formin everywhere now an comin on well. 
I started foliar feedin last night with the boost, they seem to love it, wont be to long till i start on the PK.
Only group shots tonight ill get some better next week, when they get a hair cut an hit up with the GK pollen!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 4, 2012)

lookin nice bruh they seem to all be in the sativa family 

hows the pistil development cumin along should be started by now 

you dont want to dust till pistils are mature 


gluck


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 5, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> lookin nice bruh they seem to all be in the sativa family
> 
> hows the pistil development cumin along should be started by now
> 
> ...


Thanks D, yeh all are very sativa like, an very simular, leafs an stems but grow different an smell different.
pistals are comin on good mate quite a lot now hopin theres plenty come next week, how do you no if there muture mate?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 5, 2012)

well they grow out to i dont know 1/2 inch or so final growth stage can tell by lenth an thickness 
only go so far- then mature dont want to dust little baby ones 
like seman in a 10 or 12 year old- no egg development yet but same in a 16 look out 
mature = fully developed 
wacth the first few- will grow to a point an stop growing =mature 
once cover wit mature -time to hit em


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 5, 2012)

you got dis bruh 


nature told them whut to do 
they are ready to do it


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 5, 2012)

He means hit them once u got thumb size flowers pal your a little early by lookin from picture bro not to worry tho not gonna hurt just a waste of time tbf !!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 6, 2012)

Looking their usual gorgeous selves. Keep em green  lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 6, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> well they grow out to i dont know 1/2 inch or so final growth stage can tell by lenth an thickness
> only go so far- then mature dont want to dust little baby ones
> like seman in a 10 or 12 year old- no egg development yet but same in a 16 look out
> mature = fully developed
> ...


I get you now bro, theres loads of muture 1s all ready then, but loads not too, noticed quite abit of trich production last night while lights were on also which is good this early, think its the foliar feedin with the boost. cheers man!



Dwezelitsame said:


> you got dis bruh
> 
> 
> nature told them whut to do
> they are ready to do it


Thanks man, i hope it goes well!



cheddar1985 said:


> He means hit them once u got thumb size flowers pal your a little early by lookin from picture bro not to worry tho not gonna hurt just a waste of time tbf !!


Im plannin on fluffin them wednesday mate day 28 them pics were from tues, buds are all ready like thumb nail size, thats why i start the pk soon, i aint never worried bro!



scotia1982 said:


> Looking their usual gorgeous selves. Keep em green  lol


Cheers scotty boy be over to check your girls soon matey!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 6, 2012)

Fuck av no really bothered matey. Got mold in ma chronic so had tae chop. Ended up wae an oz dry nice smoke tho on the up side lol

got 4 weeks tae go in the farm,they're startin tae puff up a bit,lookin good so far.

Bills got the slh now n.am hvin tae flower wots left of the bc n livers cos av jst found out am gettin new double glazin early march


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck av no really bothered matey. Got mold in ma chronic so had tae chop. Ended up wae an oz dry nice smoke tho on the up side lol
> 
> got 4 weeks tae go in the farm,they're startin tae puff up a bit,lookin good so far.
> 
> Bills got the slh now n.am hvin tae flower wots left of the bc n livers cos av jst found out am gettin new double glazin early march


Thats wank mate least you got that oz tho!
bet that farm beast is huge now mate, 4weeks its gone quick whats the flower time on the CC?
Fuckin hell mate, was gunna see if wanted the exo an psycho when i next take cuts, try an sort sumut mate


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thats wank mate least you got that oz tho!
> bet that farm beast is huge now mate, 4weeks its gone quick whats the flower time on the CC?
> Fuckin hell mate, was gunna see if wanted the exo an psycho when i next take cuts, try an sort sumut mate


 A no m8 2011 was probs worst yr yet 4 me. Had to move fae ma flat cos of neighbours (had tae pull a 4 wk jack). Moved n dne space got mold,dne chronic got mold,now jst prayin ma CC's ok 2 get back on am even keil....

Exo n pshyco would love it m8 if we can if no al b crackin some 9/11 as soon as a can. Try start another uk clone only lol.

Heres hopin 2012's miles better.

Take it easy bro


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

I made a small light box, what do ya think ??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 7, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A no m8 2011 was probs worst yr yet 4 me. Had to move fae ma flat cos of neighbours (had tae pull a 4 wk jack). Moved n dne space got mold,dne chronic got mold,now jst prayin ma CC's ok 2 get back on am even keil....
> 
> Exo n pshyco would love it m8 if we can if no al b crackin some 9/11 as soon as a can. Try start another uk clone only lol.
> 
> ...


Well hope this years alot better for you mate!  just let me no if you want.
So has ttt decided thats the name?....ill label mine up then!



billcollector99 said:


> I made a small light box, what do ya think ??


Looks quality bill, whats a light box? that just for takin pics in mate?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah man, helps to take much more clear macro shots 

http://www.afterninetofive.net/2011/02/diy-light-box/


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah man, helps to take much more clear macro shots
> 
> http://www.afterninetofive.net/2011/02/diy-light-box/


Nice 1 for that bill, i can never get any decent close up shots of my stuff always looks crap, when in real life it looks amazin mate!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 7, 2012)

No sure if its defo 9/11 but it sounds good anyways lol

When do u think u'l b doin a clone run?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 7, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> No sure if its defo 9/11 but it sounds good anyways lol
> 
> When do u think u'l b doin a clone run?


There still small mate will probs be a couple a weeks yet.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 8, 2012)

like the comment on the uk form lol 3-0


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> There still small mate will probs be a couple a weeks yet.


Oh well if they'l no b ready for a few wk yet a might b able tae find a mate tae keep an eye on it for a while


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Oh well if they'l no b ready for a few wk yet a might b able tae find a mate tae keep an eye on it for a while


Just let me no geez!!

Livers/Blues bud shot day 19 of 12/12


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha p doin ya fruit in on ukers thread lmfao dont worry pal i thought the same lol we need to open a geek ukers thread lmfbo and throw the cunts in there


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha p doin ya fruit in on ukers thread lmfao dont worry pal i thought the same lol we need to open a geek ukers thread lmfbo and throw the cunts in there


Lmao yeh you got it chedz!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 9, 2012)

now that looks ready to dust


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 9, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> now that looks ready to dust


Dustin commences tomoz or wed bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 10, 2012)

Exodus Cheese



Livers/Blues



Psychosis



Group Shots




Today is day 21 the girls are comin on strong an gettin real stinky in there lol, ive dusted 1 branch on each of the girls with the Grape Kush pollen, lets hope it all goes well


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2012)

alls looking lovely m8 fingers crossed ya aint gonna end up with seeded everything lol did u breath when dusting lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> alls looking lovely m8 fingers crossed ya aint gonna end up with seeded everything lol did u breath when dusting lol


Cheers geezer, dont think i will was carefull, turned all the fans off, not be to fussed if i get some stray uns mate!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2012)

check out my boy


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 11, 2012)

Lookin perfect as per Pukka m8. How long does the livers flower again m8? Am jst goin into ma 2nd wk 12/12,cany wait. Should b takin dwn the farm in a couple of wks so that'l either b a great let dwn or a brilliant victory lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 11, 2012)

all looking very good and helthy mother material 
actually all looking very much alike
i believe seeds are on there way 
if your havin feelings of uncertainty dust again couple days same areas 

nothing short of a full term from here 

gluck


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> check out my boy
> 
> View attachment 1987575


Lookin nice bill!, are them trichs i can see mate?!?!? lol



scotia1982 said:


> Lookin perfect as per Pukka m8. How long does the livers flower again m8? Am jst goin into ma 2nd wk 12/12,cany wait. Should b takin dwn the farm in a couple of wks so that'l either b a great let dwn or a brilliant victory lol


Cheers scotty, ive flowered it 8 an 9 weeks the 9 was best mate but still looked like it needed longer, ive seen it at 10 an it looked mint, im maybe thinkin of lettin this lst'd 1 go 10 just to see which i prefer.
Good luck with the farm harvest mate hope it does ya proud, hows it lookin now?



Dwezelitsame said:


> all looking very good and helthy mother material
> actually all looking very much alike
> i believe seeds are on there way
> if your havin feelings of uncertainty dust again couple days same areas
> ...


Thanks D, yeh all are very simular, makes me wonder if all 3 are the same strain but different phenos lol, who nos ey, they have differences tho, the exo has the strongest smell earlier on an has grown the biggest, the psyco is more stocky with thicker side branches an wider leafs, an the livers has the biggest an more developed buds at the min.
I havent got much pollen left to dust again mate didnt get much with me messin up, ive saved some for the next SLH i doc aswell.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 11, 2012)

Think it'l b 9 wks max for me dependin on ma double glazin lol..

The farms comin on a bit now startin to see it foxtail jst wish it would put on a good bit more beef,think ma humidity's playin a big part,but fuck it thats wit happens on a poor mans grow lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2012)

damn pukka boy you gotta lotta lovely flowering poppin everywhich where. that exo cheeze cola is going to be massive. shit mate everything is going to be huge. youz gotz itz goinz on strongz! very nise


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 12, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> damn pukka boy you gotta lotta lovely flowering poppin everywhich where. that exo cheeze cola is going to be massive. shit mate everything is going to be huge. youz gotz itz goinz on strongz! very nise


Cheers ambz, yeh that exo is gunna be a good 1, well impressed with it already, just checked on them an they look like theyve doubled in size since the pics mate, im buzzin things are goin so good.
Hope all is well an green in amber land, take it easy mate!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Think it'l b 9 wks max for me dependin on ma double glazin lol..
> 
> The farms comin on a bit now startin to see it foxtail jst wish it would put on a good bit more beef,think ma humidity's playin a big part,but fuck it thats wit happens on a poor mans grow lmao


Soz mate forgot to reply to this, you'l be happy at 9 mate its propa tasty!
Lol poor man ey, still growin dank tho mate, cant wait to see that farm grow now!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

Got some nice pics earlier stoll a few lines but a think u can see the diff from last pics. Will get them up tonight


----------



## rainz (Jan 13, 2012)

Shows how long i haven't been about for, looking good pukka mate how u been?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Got some nice pics earlier stoll a few lines but a think u can see the diff from last pics. Will get them up tonight


Buzzin mate ill pop over for a browse later then!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

rainz said:


> Shows how long i haven't been about for, looking good pukka mate how u been?


All good in the hood rainz! cheers mate, hows you been? long time no speak bruv!


----------



## rainz (Jan 13, 2012)

Yea good thanks mate just been working all over the gaff the last few months but im back home and growing again, harvesting a few pineapple express in a couple of weeks i'll chuck some pics up on the uk thread if i can get a camera, looks like your girls are coming along nicely mate, im fucking dying to chop mine there hasn't been any decent smoke about for a few weeks


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

rainz said:


> Yea good thanks mate just been working all over the gaff the last few months but im back home and growing again, harvesting a few pineapple express in a couple of weeks i'll chuck some pics up on the uk thread if i can get a camera, looks like your girls are coming along nicely mate, im fucking dying to chop mine there hasn't been any decent smoke about for a few weeks


Cheers mate...............Be patient will be worth it! lol i get the itchy trimmy thinger mate, ill look foward to seein the PE take it easy bro!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

Livers 1 normal branch and 1 nocked up branch, defo think the pollens done its job!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

A take it the pistils look.loke that because of pollination,av only ever had a hermie n it turned the pistils orangey brown not like that tho.. A no fuck all bout breeding so keen to learn for the future


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 13, 2012)

does look a little diff but if you touch them they start to change as well poll or not
every place you squeeze a bud to see how hard look ack in acouple days you will see brown pistils there

now when you dusted them did yoy sprinkle over them or reb against them with applicator


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thats why i try not to touch my buds very much, only smell


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A take it the pistils look.loke that because of pollination,av only ever had a hermie n it turned the pistils orangey brown not like that tho.. A no fuck all bout breeding so keen to learn for the future


Yeh i was told the pistals would go brown like they was mature mate.



Dwezelitsame said:


> does look a little diff but if you touch them they start to change as well poll or not
> every place you squeeze a bud to see how hard look ack in acouple days you will see brown pistils there
> 
> now when you dusted them did yoy sprinkle over them or reb against them with applicator


I rubbed against the bud with a makeup brush like i was dustin for prints mate the pistals were still stright not like that, oh well supose i was wishfull thinkin!



billcollector99 said:


> Thats why i try not to touch my buds very much, only smell


I never touch buds or squeeze them i just rub a sugar leaf if i want to smell, which aint often mate.


Heres the same pic a little closer


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

I reckon shes up the duff


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I reckon shes up the duff


Thanks for the confidence boost billy i hope she is, well all 3 are mate!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

defo looks a bit different tho eh???? I heard u can inpregnated birds by just looking at them. lol


----------



## tiltswitch (Jan 14, 2012)

sweet pukk.....how u been bro...u hav a good crimbo??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> defo looks a bit different tho eh???? I heard u can inpregnated birds by just looking at them. lol


Yeh it does but not sure if ive just squashed them down an killed them off now lol,.......ive been nown to inpregnate by video call fella!!! lmao!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

tiltswitch said:


> sweet pukk.....how u been bro...u hav a good crimbo??


Been sound geeza cheers, hows you....crimbo was the quietist ive ever had, but still enjoyed mate!


----------



## tiltswitch (Jan 14, 2012)

ok mate...my plants are bout 4 week from chop mate....cant believe they not dead lol...had a lot of probs....gone back to soil mate as i cant keep a close eye on em like id want to...gotta new grow on doin the kali...well see how that goes....i was workin over crimbo it was bollox....kids had a good time tho so thats the main thing....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

tiltswitch said:


> ok mate...my plants are bout 4 week from chop mate....cant believe they not dead lol...had a lot of probs....gone back to soil mate as i cant keep a close eye on em like id want to...gotta new grow on doin the kali...well see how that goes....i was workin over crimbo it was bollox....kids had a good time tho so thats the main thing....


Herd good things about the Kali mist good luck hope it turns out good for you mate,.....yeh its all about the kids mate init, my little got spoilt as usaully, let him open everythin then hid hes new bike till the end, he went mental!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

Sup PB, came by to check things out....Sub'd up now, hope you have a successful pollination!

Peace

BKB


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Sup PB, came by to check things out....Sub'd up now, hope you have a successful pollination!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Howdy BKB cheers for droppin in!.....an thanks on the pollenation thing! keep ya thingers crossed for me mate! lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

I am bro, I am waiting on my buds to dry good so I can see how many beans I got....LOL I been picking through buds like a kid opening a present. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> I am bro, I am waiting on my buds to dry good so I can see how many beans I got....LOL I been picking through buds like a kid opening a present.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Lol....like a late xmas present mate hope youve got plenty!,....... i cant wait, hope these next 5+weeks go quick man!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 14, 2012)

well Mr PB

lesson 1-pistils very delicate plant is tough, withstands, heal up the works,the works -but pistils very delicate to touch -of any kind


lesson 2-a bruse will show on pistils over night -but pollination takes a few days to show 3-5 maybe 

lesson 3-in my opinion i dont know for sure (when i dont know i always express that) but to me if a pistil is damaged in brushing against it -it might not get time to do its job -
that is to bring that speck of pollen down into the femal egg part of the caylex and start producing the baby -but if pistil is dieing from a brutal attack by a brush -it wont be able to perform its one and only function besides decroation on buds 

you report card will reflect these issues


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

I was very carefull Mr D lol when i brushed, i more like dabbed the pistils then brushed an they looked fine for 1st few days really until fri, which was 3 days.

Q.....when you get fans growin over buds, then they blow around in the breeze constanly rubbin the buds, how come this does not corse pistals to die??

I would think the under side of a leaf would corse more damage then a soft brush dabbin it, but im most likely wrong.

Now im really thinkin i fucked this up, oh well lesson learned, will have to wait for a new male for my plans, which will be a long time now i think after recent changes to my plans 

And whats the best way to apply pollen? i had no way near enough to just pore it on.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 14, 2012)

i normaly scoop it up wit sumtin like small paint brush have used Qtips have just sprinkled on 
hold above and tap 

and i have brushed on before if any contact at all must be gentle stroke as little as poss 

we cant do nuthing now but remember for next time and keep a positive attitude for this time 
i dont know if you member me saying it but i believe the pollen took 
if you look back at my posts you will see it 
whut im saying here dont dis believe -we will believe it took till proven otherwise 

i was pickin names for my seeds and realized ther was none -but i had faith all along 
never loose that -faith 
and if not this time will have to wait til nekt time its happened many times to many 

gluck


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

I like to pick up my male by the base and shake the shit outta him on a windy day


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 14, 2012)

the good book says we walk by faith an not by site

so lets keep faith alive


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 14, 2012)

happy new year one and all, havent been on for a while.

i see that the fairy has been busy, good stuff bro


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

I went in the Makeup Department of WalMart and purchased a eye shadow make up brush and I would would get the pollen on the brush and tap like what D said but then I brushed it under the pistils too. Lets say I learned that you dont really need that much pollen to make beans!!! Thats has been the biggest lesson for me. 

For some odd reason, when it comes to finishing a plant I have all the patience in the world but knowing I pollinated a plant and waiting for beans really made it hard for me to have patience mainly cause I want to know if its going to have beans or not. LOL 

Peace

BKB

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 14, 2012)

mother natur is a fikle old girl and has a sence of humor at our expence

i do nutin get a seed or two
do erryting get nutin 
go figure

muther must be laughin at me


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i normaly scoop it up wit sumtin like small paint brush have used Qtips have just sprinkled on
> hold above and tap
> 
> and i have brushed on before if any contact at all must be gentle stroke as little as poss
> ...





Dwezelitsame said:


> the good book says we walk by faith an not by site
> 
> so lets keep faith alive





Dwezelitsame said:


> mother natur is a fikle old girl and has a sence of humor at our expence
> 
> i do nutin get a seed or two
> do erryting get nutin
> ...


Thanks D i just hate messin things up, i really kick my self for it, ive got the faith now mate always did really just had douts that maybe id totaly fucked it up, i think even if i have damaged some pistils some i havent so ill get somethin just not much, thanks for havin faith in me bro.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

las fingerez said:


> happy new year one and all, havent been on for a while.
> 
> i see that the fairy has been busy, good stuff bro


Happy new year to you mate, hope your good...havent spoke for a while sorry for bein so anti social mate! riu is probly the only socialisin i do now days lol, i havent forgot about the slh samp either mate, just a little hasty to send as i no i can do better with it, it will get there tho.
So hows your garden goin mate, how did that apple jack turn out??.... wish you'd return mate even just pop in now an again like sambo does would be sound!

Yeh been busy every 1s lovin your cut old boy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> I went in the Makeup Department of WalMart and purchased a eye shadow make up brush and I would would get the pollen on the brush and tap like what D said but then I brushed it under the pistils too. Lets say I learned that you dont really need that much pollen to make beans!!! Thats has been the biggest lesson for me.
> 
> For some odd reason, when it comes to finishing a plant I have all the patience in the world but knowing I pollinated a plant and waiting for beans really made it hard for me to have patience mainly cause I want to know if its going to have beans or not. LOL
> 
> ...


Yeah thats what i used mate, i kinda tapped it on the pistals tho, an then some i couldnt get to from top, so went under like you said, i didnt have a lot atall so there was only a tiny bit on the brush each time.
Im pretty patient myself bro but i no its gunna kill me now the waitin game, cos just wanna no if ive messed this up or not but only time will tell!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 14, 2012)

yo my dude 
a positive attitude will take you further 
we haven beans unless we find out ther is no beans -you get me 

cause up until that point we have faith 
if we find out there is nothing there then knowledge trumps faith


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yo my dude
> a positive attitude will take you further
> we haven beans unless we find out ther is no beans -you get me
> 
> ...


Thats it!!! ive got beans shit loads of um!! thats how im thinkin from now on!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

Gunna copy bill an throw some pics up from my 1st year of growin!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

*G13-Haze. December 2010 - March 2011*





*






Blue Cheese. Aprill 2011 - July 2011

*











*Blues/livers, Blue cheese and SLH. August 2011 - December 2011 ( 2 grows over lapping )*

*




*


























*Livers/Blues, Psychosis and Exodus Cheese. December 2011 - Now 2012*


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 15, 2012)

i like that attitude adjustment 

that fukn g13 is king kong 
to bad you did not have her for christmas would have made a great christmas tree 
that beotch looks like the eiffel tower


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

Pukka are you vegginf and flowering in the same space?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i like that attitude adjustment
> 
> that fukn g13 is king kong
> to bad you did not have her for christmas would have made a great christmas tree
> that beotch looks like the eiffel tower


Yeh it was a beast, looks bigger then it was tho mate was only 3ft from pot to the top!



billcollector99 said:


> Pukka are you vegginf and flowering in the same space?


I did my 1st 2 grows bill, i vegged in the room then flipped to flower, now the room stays as flower an i got my small veg cab for the little uns, cos i didnt have nothin over lappin this run i chucked the blues, psycho an exo cheese in the flower room an veged them for a week under my 600w.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice so what do you plan on popping next?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

Im gunna have to close the veg cab down for a while mate due to the new baby in the bedroom so no space for my mothers any more, been fairy droppin out so hopefully peeps will repay when i need, so it will be seed runs after that, i got some stuff D gave me i wanna pop, plus some other stuff i got, theres loads mate i dont no where to strart, but ill be back to veggin an flowerin in the room so ill be doin probs 4 plants max in there at a time, until the little fella moves in to his own room and ill be shuttin down everything for a month or 2 when hes born just till it quietens down at my place. so not sure im a bit up in the air about whats gunna happen next bro!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 15, 2012)

Whats ur contenders fir ur seed run matey?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 15, 2012)

puk you must be good all around 
good gardener 
good husband 
good father 
a good person 

cause as a family man wife - fam - responcibilites gotta come first before gardening unless 
you paying the rent and the bills wit it 

choices and decisions have to include other then yourself


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Whats ur contenders fir ur seed run matey?


Shit mate i dont no, i gotta pull them outta the fridge an make a list, ive got some nice genetics from across the pond, some of donnys gear, ttt's, some stuff off rob theres loads of different stuff but not many of each mate, ill get a list nocked up an post it when i do my update mate, theres a few which my boy is growin now what he sent me that im lookin foward to doin. but with no veg cab its gunna be better to do fems.



Dwezelitsame said:


> puk you must be good all around
> good gardener
> good husband
> good father
> ...


Yeh i no mate its a tricky 1, wish my op was away from the house then id be sound, its just to close an dont feel right, the mrs says once its quiet i can start up again just in the room like i used to which is defo better then nothin, im hopin to get a bigger place with a basement or garage so i can get the op outa reach from every 1 apart me! lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 15, 2012)

A no what u mean m8 ma veg cab is no more also decided would be easier cos of the glazing. Thinking bout getting the dog kush fae bb but 50 bangers is a lot when you've no got it tae spare


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

[h=2]My 1st Year of Growing December 2010 - January 2012[/h] *G13-Haze. December 2010 - March 2011*





*






Blue Cheese. Aprill 2011 - July 2011

*











*Blues/livers, Blue cheese and SLH. August 2011 - December 2011 ( 2 grows over lapping )*

*




*


























*Livers/Blues, Psychosis and Exodus Cheese. December 2011 - Now 2012*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A no what u mean m8 ma veg cab is no more also decided would be easier cos of the glazing. Thinking bout getting the dog kush fae bb but 50 bangers is a lot when you've no got it tae spare


Ive got a couple of dogs bro, there on the list to do soon lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 15, 2012)

Haha al bet they r lol. Think it'l b some of tip tops 4 me. Got a m8 gonnae grow out the exo n pyscho if u get a chamce to send so a wnt.b completely out the game lol.

Peace out matey take it easy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Haha al bet they r lol. Think it'l b some of tip tops 4 me. Got a m8 gonnae grow out the exo n pyscho if u get a chamce to send so a wnt.b completely out the game lol.
> 
> Peace out matey take it easy


Yeh mate they are there for you no danger, just might have to sort me them back when needed thats all


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 15, 2012)

Of course m8 dnt even need to ask. Al need to brush up on my cloning skills lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 15, 2012)

I see lots of people taking breaks, I am too. I am shutting down till the end of Summer. I am going to be saving some cheese to upgrade everything for my next winter grow, plus I am moving from a 1 bedroom to a 3 bedroom place. 

Those are some beautiful grows Pukka, very nice work!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 16, 2012)

bkb - you got enough material to last through shut down 
if not it will be good that you got friends near 


puk -it was a very good year you will never beat that g13 
an in life we have to do whut makes the boss happy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Of course m8 dnt even need to ask. Al need to brush up on my cloning skills lol


Haha theres nothin to it mate 



bekindbud said:


> I see lots of people taking breaks, I am too. I am shutting down till the end of Summer. I am going to be saving some cheese to upgrade everything for my next winter grow, plus I am moving from a 1 bedroom to a 3 bedroom place.
> 
> Those are some beautiful grows Pukka, very nice work!
> 
> ...


I plan on doin a few upgrades while i shut down if i get the time aswell mate, thanks a lot bro!



Dwezelitsame said:


> puk -it was a very good year you will never beat that g13
> an in life we have to do whut makes the boss happy


Yeh a not bad year atall bro!..i think i can beat that g13, will have to be from a seed tho, them cuts just dont grow as nice 
You got it mate, defo gotta keep them happy for the easy life lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's to another successful year Pukka man! you'll top that G13 easy. how many watts to plants you running?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Here's to another successful year Pukka man! you'll top that G13 easy. how many watts to plants you running?


Thanks Donny boy i chuffin hope so mate lol..........I run just my 600w dual spec in the flower room mate an i veg under blue cfls, dont think i could ever hit the g per W tho in my space way to small dont think it would be possible it would have to be cola after cola, its only 70cm x 100cm.

Update comin peeps sorry its late had the pics since tues just no time lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

great grow buddy, heres to another succesfull year shall i get in line to lick ya arse lool

black label found it in sainsburys 15quid not quite as good as 12.50 but its a vod n half, hows ya day been neway ya northan monkey.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

oooh few black vods and he's gone all jelly hahaha. been donkeys since we've seen any of your trees sambo, cant broon nose ya if we cant see 

am grand mate, had some good news about the new gaff the lass has been told she's a shoe in for her uni course and ive got me grow in the design stages at a secret location away from the house. am waiting for something to jump up and sting me. shit never goes this right for me.

yaself? ya shandy drinking southern fairy?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oooh few black vods and he's gone all jelly hahaha. been donkeys since we've seen any of your trees sambo, cant broon nose ya if we cant see
> 
> am grand mate, had some good news about the new gaff the lass has been told she's a shoe in for her uni course and ive got me grow in the design stages at a secret location away from the house. am waiting for something to jump up and sting me. shit never goes this right for me.
> 
> yaself? ya shandy drinking southern fairy?


don i got mucho respect for you but only fairy is the fairy coming across all confused after a few pipes???? i still read the site alot, and this black label is fucking strong geezer different class to me usual meths lol i.e glenns/imerial.

liking that new signing pepe cisse i fink ya got a goodun there, and fucking love how well pards is doing qaulity, still the spurs come-on!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

look like wings in your avvy to me fella  i'm not even getting started big lad. i've seen the mayhem you cause haha 

aye ive tried the black label it's not for beginners eh. i'm still working my way through the crimbo stash. got gin and malt coming out my ears. am sat with a brandy at the mo. got a bottle of remy given. trying to make it last hahah aye reet o. 

as for alaine de parduex as he's now known about the toon aye he's getting shot of the wage bills and getting them fighting for their places. that cisse is demba's firing partner in the african team so should be able to create and bang em away. shame he's called pap and cissy though really hah.

fuckin loved smashing the granny out of man ure the other week. they were griefing us bad till they heard 52 000 geordies singing we support our local team.

wouldn't be surprised if the table top looks the same come close season doubt youll catch either of the mancs

ALLEZ LE TOON!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

Dint no you was a spurs fan sambo, suppose some 1s gotta be like lol.....................come on give me some stick lads!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Dint no you was a spurs fan sambo, suppose some 1s gotta be like lol.....................come on give me some stick lads!!!


what u woke up finally ya lazy northan monkey no wonder u lot are sooooo far behind the south getting outa bed at this time!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

who do ya support apart from ya legs on a good day???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

Sheffield United of corse you wet cunt! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

Till i die!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sheffield United of corse you wet cunt! lol


i thought maybe lmao u poor bastard, u into ya powders then ya are?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i thought maybe lmao u poor bastard, u into ya powders then ya are?


Haha leave it out mate!............used to be mate, none of that now!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha leave it out mate!............used to be mate, none of that now!


lmao same same good man, just didnt even no ya dont full stop geezer, me meself way too old for it now and when i was into it, it didnt get me newair good lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi peeps these pics was took tues day 28 of 12/12 thing are goin good buds are fattenin up nice, an there healthy a fook if i dont say so my self, real happy with how this grows goin, gunna be a good 1 i can see it!

Group shots!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

no wind ups can be said bout that lovely m8.........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmao same same good man, just didnt even no ya dont full stop geezer, me meself way too old for it now and when i was into it, it didnt get me newair good lol


Sambo mate i no you wouldnt believe it an you all think im a nice lad(well i am)..but i used to be very naughty in my younger days, into all sorts, gettin with the mrs kinda saved me, id probs be dead or locked up now mate lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no wind ups can be said bout that lovely m8.........


cheers mate, there comin on mint, well impressed with these exo an psyco upto now. an the lst'd livers is gunna be my best yield with the strain so far herd you dissin it before mate, think your wrong you just gotta look after it an it will do ya proud!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> cheers mate, there comin on mint, well impressed with these exo an psyco upto now. an the lst'd livers is gunna be my best yield with the strain so far herd you dissin it before mate, think your wrong you just gotta look after it an it will do ya proud!!


agreed pukka but needs way more looking after than the exo n pyscho n also at 56days its weak as fuck, morning weed with lots of flavour and smell at best but the pyscho n exo rock ya world even at 56days m8.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

Im thinkin about maybe lettin this 1 go 10 mate just to see if it improves the high, even if it dont, will still be 1 of my all time faves, i was brought up on the stuff lol i love it an so do most peeps round my ways!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

flavour n smell wise 100% agree livers is some of the best shit ya taste but is weak bro if ya got any kinda tolerance where as the pyscho at 9wks even now still puts me asleep.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> flavour n smell wise 100% agree livers is some of the best shit ya taste but is weak bro if ya got any kinda tolerance where as the pyscho at 9wks even now still puts me asleep.


I fear the psyco. Does it yield well m8


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

A few pics from tonight!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I fear the psyco. Does it yield well m8


yields much better n eaiser than the livers geezer n much much stronger, the livers u had was 56days times that strenght by at least 2x with just as much flavour n smell n more yield....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> flavour n smell wise 100% agree livers is some of the best shit ya taste but is weak bro if ya got any kinda tolerance where as the pyscho at 9wks even now still puts me asleep.


I no what ya sayin mate, the 1st time i tried the g13 it nearly killed me after smokin the blues for years, propa put me on me arse!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yields much better n eaiser than the livers geezer n much much stronger, the livers u had was 56days times that strenght by at least 2x with just as much flavour n smell n more yield....


Ill soon see about this, just as much flavour an smell mate  gunna be pretty hard to beat!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ill soon see about this, just as much flavour an smell mate  gunna be pretty hard to beat!


maybe not the exo thats more about the yield n quick finish but the pyscho deffo...............


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2012)

you done a run with the psyxo yet pukka? its stinks like fook once its dry just like the liverz but man its strong , 1 joint and your out material !


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> you done a run with the psyxo yet pukka? its stinks like fook once its dry just like the liverz but man its strong , 1 joint and your out material !


theres very few weeds that i can honsestly say does that but robo is right pyscho if gone 9wk is some fucking strong weed and stinks just as much as livers...........


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> maybe not the exo thats more about the yield n quick finish but the pyscho deffo...............


is it gonae yield as much as las's SLH


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> is it gonae yield as much as las's SLH


yeah deffo and it will finish quicker, that slh i aint knocking it, it really is amazing smoke but the pyscho will out yield it in a quicker time.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> maybe not the exo thats more about the yield n quick finish but the pyscho deffo...............





RobbieP said:


> you done a run with the psyxo yet pukka? its stinks like fook once its dry just like the liverz but man its strong , 1 joint and your out material !





newuserlol said:


> theres very few weeds that i can honsestly say does that but robo is right pyscho if gone 9wk is some fucking strong weed and stinks just as much as livers...........


Not done a run yet, this is my 1st, so its got the smell but whats the taste like lads???...........and by lookin at the 3 now my livers is gunna spank the psycho for yield but i did lst it so not fair really, is it a strong finisher, cos its got the smallest buds upto now?..........the exo is gunna be huge that cola is gettin fat!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmm...........decisions.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

Herd the psyco is a huge yielder loads a times so i hope it comes good for its dad! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

Sure does look the part tho dun it, what a stunner!!

psychosis
**


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm...........decisions.


You got it soon mate dont fret lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

Damn they are bulking up fast!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 20, 2012)

Your plants are looking great pukka...nice and green mate keep it up


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 20, 2012)

On for some beauties again Pukka matey


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lookin good mate nice work as per


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 20, 2012)

That is one healthy looking plant, you are really dialed in on her! Nice

Peace

BKB


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Damn they are bulking up fast!!


Yeh mate they have swelled like mad this last week, i love this time of the grow!



kevin murphy said:


> Your plants are looking great pukka...nice and green mate keep it up


Will do kev cheers mate!



scotia1982 said:


> On for some beauties again Pukka matey


Aye mate 3 real pretty girls these thanks, well happy with um, they've had some special treatment been lookin after um propa! lol



cheddar1985 said:


> Lookin good mate nice work as per


Cheers chedmondo.......whats your best yield off a exo mate?



bekindbud said:


> That is one healthy looking plant, you are really dialed in on her! Nice
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Thanks BKB ive been feedin everything a little low to compansate the fussy blues/livers, but the other 2 seem to like it an are doin sound mate!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 20, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh mate they have swelled like mad this last week, i love this time of the grow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In wot style of growin fella the most i ve eva vegged a plant was 5 weeks under a 250 and flowered under a 6 and pulled over 10 oz but thaz was a single plant grow wen i first started to realise wot i could do then my plant numbers went through the roof haha im not sure mate but i think she was just under 300grams with alittle more weight to lose but i could nt wait any longer and smoked and sold it in a day lol wot a waste of 14 weeks i remember sayin to my pal haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 20, 2012)

Your mad you chedz why do 30 plants for 80oz or whatever if you can pull 10oz of 1???? you could just do 8 mate lol
Was the 10oz beast in coco mate? what size pot? an did you do any trainin on it?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 20, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Your mad you chedz why do 30 plants for 80oz or whatever if you can pull 10oz of 1???? you could just do 8 mate lol
> Was the 10oz beast in coco mate? what size pot? an did you do any trainin on it?


hahah pukz mate you seeing dollar signs ??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 20, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> hahah pukz mate you seeing dollar signs ??


Dont get ya mate?!?!? lol
was just wonderin how come chedz never mentioned this 10oz beast on his 1st run before lol an how the fuck he pulled it off, never herd of any other exo growers comin close to that  .........just kiddin chedz lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 20, 2012)

bit late on the convo but....

i was never really interested in the psycosis but someone *cough* sent me a clone as he thought it would do well in a scrog. now its my bread and butter. stop messing her around at 8 weeks, she needs the full 9 weeks  hahahaha. smoking 9+ week exodus clone and to be honest i think i prefer the psyco


----------



## Griffta (Jan 20, 2012)

well jealous of you boys with your clone onlys


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 20, 2012)

Pukka, bad news for me, my Sour OG after Flowering for 11 weeks (plant was done at 8 weeks but gave her 3 more weeks)didnt have not one bean in her....LOL I guess the pollen was not viable.

Peace

BKB


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 21, 2012)

las fingerez said:


> bit late on the convo but....
> 
> i was never really interested in the psycosis but someone *cough* sent me a clone as he thought it would do well in a scrog. now its my bread and butter. stop messing her around at 8 weeks, she needs the full 9 weeks  hahahaha. smoking 9+ week exodus clone and to be honest i think i prefer the psyco


agreed but its just still sooooo nice even at 8wks, ive had it at 10wks not grown by me, i could never leave it to go that long lol but at 10wks its disgustingly strong puts ya too sleep after a few and thats with a heavy tolerance could imagine a light smoker it would be proper whitey weed.

i prefer the flavour n high of the pyschosis over the exo n livers but the exo even after only 1 run its obvious thats where the £££ is, eaisiest of the 3 to grow and finishes quicker.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

If it kills u Sambo, Im proper scared of it. I reckon I could get £300 an oz round here for that. No bother


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

Off subject mate and ill reply to the other post in a min, but have you noticed the Breeders B link outta our signatures has gone sambo lad? WTF!! some mug deletin our shit for us now!!!..........only noticed cos yours says lots of uk clone only genetics! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Off subject mate and ill reply to the other post in a min, but have you noticed the Breeders B link outta our signatures has gone sambo lad? WTF!! some mug deletin our shit for us now!!!..........only noticed cos yours says lots of uk clone only genetics! lol


oh yeah!!!! i never even noticed cheeky fucks!!!! why ja reckon that is pukka???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

las fingerez said:


> bit late on the convo but....
> 
> i was never really interested in the psycosis but someone *cough* sent me a clone as he thought it would do well in a scrog. now its my bread and butter. stop messing her around at 8 weeks, she needs the full 9 weeks  hahahaha. smoking 9+ week exodus clone and to be honest i think i prefer the psyco


Na den mrs fingerez you gotta stop droppin by here at daft o'clock so i can speak to ya propa!  lol ..............time will soon tell, ill be lettin the livers go 10 an the exo an psyco go 9, then ill do the spliff in a mornin test on all 3 an do a nice smoke report on the fuckers! i wont be biased to the blues i promise  lol



Griffta said:


> well jealous of you boys with your clone onlys


Eyup griff, nice to see ya over here mate.........even if it is to be a mardy jealous twat lmfao!!!  .........im sure the fairy will sort ya lad!



bekindbud said:


> Pukka, bad news for me, my Sour OG after Flowering for 11 weeks (plant was done at 8 weeks but gave her 3 more weeks)didnt have not one bean in her....LOL I guess the pollen was not viable.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


That is crap mate, gutted for ya, i know how you was buzzin to see, bet it killed ya waitin that long anall oh well mate keep ya chin up an ya fingers crossed for me! lol



newuserlol said:


> agreed but its just still sooooo nice even at 8wks, ive had it at 10wks not grown by me, i could never leave it to go that long lol but at 10wks its disgustingly strong puts ya too sleep after a few and thats with a heavy tolerance could imagine a light smoker it would be proper whitey weed.
> 
> i prefer the flavour n high of the pyschosis over the exo n livers but the exo even after only 1 run its obvious thats where the £££ is, eaisiest of the 3 to grow and finishes quicker.


Its doin my nut na lads i just wanna smoke the bloody thing lol..gunna end up choppin at 8 like you, ya impatiente git!!! lmao!.........defo takin a early tester!!!



supersillybilly said:


> If it kills u Sambo, Im proper scared of it. I reckon I could get £300 an oz round here for that. No bother


Hahah billy ya puff!!!.......you lads up there will have it pretty soon!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> oh yeah!!!! i never even noticed cheeky fucks!!!! why ja reckon that is pukka???


Fuck knows mate must be not allowed advertisin other sites or some bollox im gunna check dons an that see if sames happened to them, an ill ask kev what the fucks goin on!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Your mad you chedz why do 30 plants for 80oz or whatever if you can pull 10oz of 1???? you could just do 8 mate lol
> Was the 10oz beast in coco mate? what size pot? an did you do any trainin on it?


Mad or clever pal? It would take u 5 weeks veg to pull 10oz off the 1 plant mate and it had a 6 to its self bro do the maths and the way i do it now fucks that summary up tbh 1 its a faster turn over as hardly any veg and 2 less consumption on leccy pal i can only run maybe 5x600s atm so its max 5 plants under them if i vegged for 5 weeks and 8-9 weeks flower thats alot of power pal were as i can do 20-30 with hardly any veg and still pull of way more bud than i would with vegging 5plants for so long! Its more risky but like i ve said to many before so is life u just gotta weigh up your options pal with wot room u gotta work with tbf !!


----------



## del66666 (Jan 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mad or clever pal? It would take u 5 weeks veg to pull 10oz off the 1 plant mate and it had a 6 to its self bro do the maths and the way i do it now fucks that summary up tbh 1 its a faster turn over as hardly any veg and 2 less consumption on leccy pal i can only run maybe 5x600s atm so its max 5 plants under them if i vegged for 5 weeks and 8-9 weeks flower thats alot of power pal were as i can do 20-30 with hardly any veg and still pull of way more bud than i would with vegging 5plants for so long! Its more risky but like i ve said to many before so is life u just gotta weigh up your options pal with wot room u gotta work with tbf !!


12-12 from seed 1709g.wet weight.......i agree less veg is good...


----------



## iamaaror (Jan 21, 2012)

It's not the prettiest plant del, but I bet she smokes real nice.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 21, 2012)

iamaaror said:


> It's not the prettiest plant del, but I bet she smokes real nice.


i cannot lie...she was big ugly and a little mild for my liking.......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mad or clever pal? It would take u 5 weeks veg to pull 10oz off the 1 plant mate and it had a 6 to its self bro do the maths and the way i do it now fucks that summary up tbh 1 its a faster turn over as hardly any veg and 2 less consumption on leccy pal i can only run maybe 5x600s atm so its max 5 plants under them if i vegged for 5 weeks and 8-9 weeks flower thats alot of power pal were as i can do 20-30 with hardly any veg and still pull of way more bud than i would with vegging 5plants for so long! Its more risky but like i ve said to many before so is life u just gotta weigh up your options pal with wot room u gotta work with tbf !!


I hear ya chedz was just windin ya lol so the 10oz beast was it in coco did you train it??



del66666 said:


> 12-12 from seed 1709g.wet weight.......i agree less veg is good...


Nice weight del but not my style mate, i dont just grow for weight i love to grow beautys, wouldnt want sumut that ugly in my closet lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I hear ya chedz was just windin ya lol so the 10oz beast was it in coco did you train it??
> 
> 
> 
> Nice weight del but not my style mate, i dont just grow for weight i love to grow beautys, wouldnt want sumut that ugly in my closet lol


Yeah lad i threw a tomato net over the fucker in the end and gently lifted till all was supported bru left to it own way id have ended up with half of wot i got pal you aint pullin 10oz of exo without trainin fella and yeah cocco and canna nutes all the way fella neva let me dowb yet as i ve always said it was maybe 1 of the easiest grows i ve done haha


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 21, 2012)

alright lads?

my mate wants to grow cheese from seed (obviously i've advised him against it and he has full access to all my uk clones) but he seems to think growing from seed is the be all and end all of growing for some reason.

what would u seasoned guys and girls recommend? i'd probs go with big Buddha blue cheese?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yeah lad i threw a tomato net over the fucker in the end and gently lifted till all was supported bru left to it own way id have ended up with half of wot i got pal you aint pullin 10oz of exo without trainin fella and yeah cocco and canna nutes all the way fella neva let me dowb yet as i ve always said it was maybe 1 of the easiest grows i ve done haha


Quality chedz nice haul that lad!



las fingerez said:


> alright lads?
> 
> my mate wants to grow cheese from seed (obviously i've advised him against it and he has full access to all my uk clones) but he seems to think growing from seed is the be all and end all of growing for some reason.
> 
> what would u seasoned guys and girls recommend? i'd probs go with big Buddha blue cheese?


Easy mate!

Yeh after the 2 i did id say the BB blue cheese are good mate defo
I can see why he wants to go from seed, they do grow all pretty like that lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

las fingerez said:


> alright lads?
> 
> my mate wants to grow cheese from seed (obviously i've advised him against it and he has full access to all my uk clones) but he seems to think growing from seed is the be all and end all of growing for some reason.
> 
> what would u seasoned guys and girls recommend? i'd probs go with big Buddha blue cheese?


Thats all my m8 grows. Very forgiving and is always a belter of a smoke. Made me trip but Im a total pussy when it comes to weed. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 21, 2012)

Na las ive a lad that is doin clones of big buddha bubble cheese pal and believe me bru it would kill the bc in yeild pal and some awsum lookin bud tbf pal the only reason i dont like the fucker is it does nt foxtail like exo does which to me is my favourite traite with exo but i ve been told it smokes like exo in a way that it knocks u on ya ass mate trust me im not a fan of seed but if i were to id be smashin that wagon for real bru !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

I got 6oz an 5oz off the 2 BC's with a 4 1/2 week veg, so not a shabby yielder atall


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 21, 2012)

cheers chaps, so big buddah seems to be the more stable from what i've read before?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I got 6oz an 5oz off the 2 BC's with a 4 1/2 week veg, so not a shabby yielder atall


Haha lad i know your a fan of seeds pal the bubble cheese ia not 1 u wanna miss out on mate


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Quality chedz nice haul that lad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should hook him up with some Cheese n Grapes


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

las fingerez said:


> cheers chaps, so big buddah seems to be the more stable from what i've read before?


I got 2 phenos mate but both was real nice in there own way, so yeh id say stable but hard to say with just 2. ive read a few grows around the time i was doin um an most was more then happy with them.



cheddar1985 said:


> Haha lad i know your a fan of seeds pal the bubble cheese ia not 1 u wanna miss out on mate


Yeh chedz id defo give it a go, after there BC seem like good breeders!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You should hook him up with some Cheese n Grapes


Haha..........yeh mate thats if they turn out good!  (Grape Kush x Exo cheese)


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 21, 2012)

excuse me mr del6 could you tell me whut yo bubble bomb is


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

Bubbleicious x Thc Bomb i believe sir


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> excuse me mr del6 could you tell me whut yo bubble bomb is





billcollector99 said:


> Bubbleicious x Thc Bomb i believe sir


I think thats right lads!

Ive got a couple, but i wont be doin mine 12/12 from seed like most peeps, or i dont no if anyones done them with a veg, will be good to see how they do!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 21, 2012)

K thanks .......


----------



## nas2007 (Jan 21, 2012)

just finished reading all the 170 pages, all catched up now buddy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> just finished reading all the 170 pages, all catched up now buddy


Haha well done mate you got some stamina lol what did you think then any good?
so you got owt goin at the min??


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

fuck your up late. Im nutted


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> fuck your up late. Im nutted


Just got in from the local mate had a blue comedian on, wernt bad atall, chippy for supper just got in bed....you off ya tits??


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

Proper nutted. Trying to watch football on CH1


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 21, 2012)

i'm on the phone to rob lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Proper nutted. Trying to watch football on CH1


Haha dont suprise me, im pissed an had a cheeky thumb off 1 of the lads we out the mrs knowin lol sound dirty that lol



las fingerez said:


> i'm on the phone to rob lol


Is he cryin??? lol...........tell him to chill


----------



## NoahEbin (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome setup, I'm still in the design phase, thanks for the info.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 22, 2012)

NoahEbin said:


> Awesome setup, I'm still in the design phase, thanks for the info.


Thanks mate, glad i could help.....Good luck!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 22, 2012)

keep growing them dank ass plants mate stunning grower mate greenthumbbs for sure


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> keep growing them dank ass plants mate stunning grower mate greenthumbbs for sure


Cheers kevmondo!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

Snip, snip, snipity. Billy need phsyco


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

a-yo what does a man need to do to get some pics around this joint??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Snip, snip, snipity. Billy need phsyco


Be patient young grasshoper! lol.............be next week mate



billcollector99 said:


> a-yo what does a man need to do to get some pics around this joint??


Gimme a min ill see what i can do bro!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2012)

Exodus cheese



Psychosis



Blues/Livers



Group Shots


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 23, 2012)

Some sexy sexy females you got there pukka lad


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Some sexy sexy females you got there pukka lad


Haha dam right mate im in love! cant get me outta there! startin to propa pong in there anall ummmmm!!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 23, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha dam right mate im in love! cant get me outta there! startin to propa pong in there anall ummmmm!!!!


Haha am in love tae m8 lol. Al bet its startin tae pong. There's quite a lovely smell comin fae the livers n bc now Mmmmmmm could.jst go n sleep in beside them lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

Damn i can really see the skunk in your Exo


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Haha am in love tae m8 lol. Al bet its startin tae pong. There's quite a lovely smell comin fae the livers n bc now Mmmmmmm could.jst go n sleep in beside them lol


Just wait matey your place will reak soon!!.....id quite happely spend all day in there if they was the space lol 



billcollector99 said:


> Damn i can really see the skunk in your Exo


Yeh mate that skunk1 in there!.......ive noticed tonight that the calyx's on the exo are pionted so kinda looks spikey never seen um like that before, ill try an get some pics next update.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 23, 2012)

Man i love how frosty those buds...doing a great job pukka!!!!

Are u from the UK how did u aquire the those clones....that blues/livers and the cheese i would like to get my hands on for sure.

HP


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2012)

HotPhyre said:


> Man i love how frosty those buds...doing a great job pukka!!!!
> 
> Are u from the UK how did u aquire the those clones....that blues/livers and the cheese i would like to get my hands on for sure.
> 
> HP


Thanks HP!.............nice to see ya back around bro!

Yeh im from the uk mate, was lucky enough to get them sent fairy style! some special strains for sure!


----------



## fitzgib (Jan 23, 2012)

hi, when u say your feeding canna a&b at 6ml/1litre is that 3ml of a and 3ml of b or 6ml of each cheers
sorry for dumb question


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 24, 2012)

great stuff bro, ur deff one of the best growers on here in my opinion, putting me 2 shame anyway with them strains. exo and psycosis looking sexy bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2012)

tony the tiger would be proud of them frosties man


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 24, 2012)

fitzgib said:


> hi, when u say your feeding canna a&b at 6ml/1litre is that 3ml of a and 3ml of b or 6ml of each cheers
> sorry for dumb question


Hi fitz i wont have said 6ml/1L mate will have been 6ml/4L and its 6ml of each A & B mate. Hope this helps thanks for droppin in!



las fingerez said:


> great stuff bro, ur deff one of the best growers on here in my opinion, putting me 2 shame anyway with them strains. exo and psycosis looking sexy bro


Bloody hell i wont go that far mate!!...thanks tho man means a lot comin from a grower of your level! i owe it to you guys helpin me out a long the way cheers. Defo some of the best plants ive done in a while. got everythin dialed in this run, after the scabby last grow.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> tony the tiger would be proud of them frosties man


Hahaha i like it donny boy!! cheers mate...foliar feedin the boost is workin a treat will be doin it every grow from now on! only usin 4ml a week aswell so the 250ml bottle will last me yonks!

Q...can you foliar feed all the way till harvest? an is it allright to spray the buds till harvest or just leafs?....thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2012)

wheres sambo?! usually he'd be round here like a ferret up a drainpipe to call us all bummers. 

as for foliar feeding i reckon its the best way with that boost stuff. lasts longer and i didnt see much difference in the side by side with that and pk 13/14. foliar late on in flower i'd shy away from personally but if your humidity levels aren't high you should be ok. it's a fine balance tho really.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2012)

too easy m8 no challenge plus im trying to behave in people threads..............

dunno bout spraying nefing onto buds big risk of mold i would av thought.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 24, 2012)

jump on msn sambo, been a while


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 24, 2012)

plants are looking great pukka mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wheres sambo?! usually he'd be round here like a ferret up a drainpipe to call us all bummers.
> 
> as for foliar feeding i reckon its the best way with that boost stuff. lasts longer and i didnt see much difference in the side by side with that and pk 13/14. foliar late on in flower i'd shy away from personally but if your humidity levels aren't high you should be ok. it's a fine balance tho really.


And here he is like clock work VVV lol..........my plants seem to love it mate, an ive noticed the day after they havent drunk as much so can get away with not waterin if i want which is nice!....i think maybe ill foliar feed for another week max then, or if it gets colder ill run the dehumidifier with lights on an keep sprayin for longer, at the min its only on lights out, humiditys around 40% lights on then 35 off, with out the dehumidifier it was jumpin upto 50-60 off so helpin alot just means my temps only drop to around 20c at night so not good for the colour!.



newuserlol said:


> too easy m8 no challenge plus im trying to behave in people threads..............
> 
> dunno bout spraying nefing onto buds big risk of mold i would av thought.


Arrr arnt we a good boy now lol.............yeh thinkin about it mate probs for the best to stop soonish!



RobbieP said:


> plants are looking great pukka mate


Cheers roberto!..............propa pongos in there now im lovin it!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

Its a de humidifier. How many times.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 24, 2012)

So you lot still on ere or you bummin on msn??..............talk to me! lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 24, 2012)

me n las are bummin on msn ... sambos just bumming


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Its a de humidifier. How many times.lol


Lol fuck off bill!!............ive edited it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 24, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> me n las are bummin on msn ... sambos just bumming


Lol............tried any lemon yet geez??


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 24, 2012)

yep ... read my thread  lol .... just so happens im smoking abit now  ay to meet up with ya soon


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i see the post in the uk tread bout me n las being from lock stock lmao well at least u can half understand us u ya northan monkey fucking el it was a struggle listening to you with the e by gum accent lmao


Lmao!!!!......i no mate a few times you was like..."say that again mate" lol...........id say you was worse then las, like ray winston or sumut lmao!!
Was laughin to me sen mate about it the other day, got carried away chattin to you an cained a huge lemon spliff in like 5mins was sound while i was chattin then hung up an the mrs said "you smoked all that" an bang!!! i was smashed had to lay down for abit, thinkin what a cockney cunt or "cant" sambo is lmao!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 24, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> yep ... read my thread  lol .... just so happens im smoking abit now  ay to meet up with ya soon


Just read it mate lol nice smoke ey!...........how long did you have it on that ripen??.........im down for that, its your round!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

When u talk to Sambo on the blower it sounds as if hes up to something. That cockney geezer from Harry Enfield. "I'll nick it". lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

Everytime we spoke he would have at least 3 coughing fitsand still be smoking that psychosis doobie. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

Mmmmeeeeeeeoooooooooooooowwwww!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

u think growing mediums affect taste that much????


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> u think growing mediums affect taste that much????


Not sure mate but if i used that ripen for 2 weeks probs would taste better! but i dont!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

Does that ripen work??


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> can no longer prove it cause im growing tasteless shite just for yield nowdays lol ya and im also only growing exo n pyscho so another reason i carnt prove it, i aint slating ya weed pukka i got alot more respect for you in this site than very many but compared to my own ur slh was flavourless and thats fact m8.


tasteless shite just for yield. lololol Going to be a penalty shootout on CH2. Gotta love penalty shootouts


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> the ripen works bill as does different mediums change taste alot, u wont flavour go soil u wont yield go with anything else just dont offer me an imanginery sample that will get lost in the post lmao lolol
> 
> fucking tickled meself there fink i need to stop drinking lol


Here i sent ak48 and offered some Northern Soul but u said yer post was dodgy. Anyway Im no getting into that shite. My weed tastes of shite coz its sold after 4 days of drying. lol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 24, 2012)

haha you lot are hilarious. Pukka you gonna end up sending out your whole stash to prove a point!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 24, 2012)

No you havent mate sorry.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

You pair a gettin like an old married couple lol


----------



## 00ashoo (Jan 24, 2012)

i wouldnt use ripen at all i think it adds some gammy flavor flushed or not


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

What about hydro sambo,u gve.that a bash before?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> if ya gonna nail it and keep a contstant eye on the grow then yes scot but if ya a lazy twat who just wants to earn then from what ive seen in near 3yr of keeping somefing in flower then no??? some people carnt take them risk! speaking hyperthecical some people just need to pay there bills cause they got no other skills.


U only need to change the farm once a wk only real thing u need to do is make sure the.lights not to close. Am jst waitin till ma cotton candys dry for a weigh in, but ma first 12/12 from seed in its lookin like 5 oz


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 24, 2012)

That search thread tool is a bag of bollox doesnt work just tried search the canna coco thread for them taste improvers jberry posted up hed tried with no joy, the canna boost is ment to improve taste ive never used it at the end cos this is only the 2nd time ive used it, 1st time it had run out half way through my grow.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 24, 2012)

Found it i think dont no if you can get it in the uk, wonder what other products there is, maybe if we try 1 each on the psyco then we can all compare samples.

http://www.humboldthydroponics.com/Tropical-Organics_955.htm


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 25, 2012)

ur inbox is full m8.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lmao!!!!......i no mate a few times you was like..."say that again mate" lol...........id say you was worse then las, like ray winston or sumut lmao!!
> Was laughin to me sen mate about it the other day, got carried away chattin to you an cained a huge lemon spliff in like 5mins was sound while i was chattin then hung up an the mrs said "you smoked all that" an bang!!! i was smashed had to lay down for abit, thinkin what a cockney cunt or "cant" sambo is lmao!!!


that was mainly coz of ur country areas with no signal, ur accent wasnt a problem hahahah


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 25, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ur inbox is full m8.


Empty mate!



las fingerez said:


> that was mainly coz of ur country areas with no signal, ur accent wasnt a problem hahahah


Haha.....sheff is quite big mate lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2012)

yeah man been medowhall a few times and the town centre  i friggin hated medowhall, always 12+ hour shifts and travel there and back lol


----------



## sufc8t1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright Pukka?,your ictures are looking good!.
Heard the good news today?.
SYP99 is going to definatly be retired,,,,YIPPEEEEE!.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-16737002


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 26, 2012)

Yo Mr P. Budd 

hos tings broda 
be hopin all be fine for you and yours 

sendin the best yo way


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 26, 2012)

las fingerez said:


> yeah man been medowhall a few times and the town centre  i friggin hated medowhall, always 12+ hour shifts and travel there and back lol


Aye the old medowHELL lol i only go once a year at crimbo mate!! lol...........long drive that geeza after a days graft, id be snoozin drivin or not! lol



sufc8t1 said:


> Alright Pukka?,your ictures are looking good!.
> Heard the good news today?.
> SYP99 is going to definatly be retired,,,,YIPPEEEEE!.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-16737002


Eyup mate, cheers............ yeh i seen it on the news earlier, funny as fuck!.........there'l be some twoc'in goin off around my estate tonight! lmao!!



Dwezelitsame said:


> Yo Mr P. Budd
> 
> hos tings broda
> be hopin all be fine for you and yours
> ...


Easy mate im sound cheers, an still dreamin of seeds lol.... hows yous?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 26, 2012)

all is good

there is seeds until proven different 

gluck


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> all is good
> 
> there is seeds until proven different
> 
> gluck


You got it mate!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

No graft for me today  , so chilaxin all day!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

Long weekend off matey???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

Aye mate, were off to a new job monday so, just a couple of the lads have gone for the tools today, which is a nice brucey! lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

U enjoy it m8. Am re-arrangin ma grow space today put the farm bk in. Get ma arse in gear n crack on before ma windows lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

Will do mate!, you decided what goin in the farm yet?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 27, 2012)

> Aye mate, were off to a new job monday so, just a couple of the lads have gone for the tools today, which is a nice brucey! lol


whut kinda work you do bruh


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> whut kinda work you do bruh


Im an Electrician bro, but when things quieten down work wise at xmas i go drylinning(plaster baording) with my girls uncle, so been doin that for abit, an doin my electric work on the wknd, will be goin back full time soon tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

u smoking today then m8 seeing as ya got a day off? took a few pics this morning but the lead for the cam is at me birds il upload em when i get back bout 4-5pm.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u smoking today then m8 seeing as ya got a day off? took a few pics this morning but the lead for the cam is at me birds il upload em when i get back bout 4-5pm.


Yeh im on the shitty taste lemon mate!!! lol... nice day time buzz..........sound as mate where you stickin um up??


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

in here m8 they aint nuffing special just wanted to show the size after only 7day veg from rooted clone, there was fuck all wrong with that buzz from the shitty taste lemon lol deffo daytime weed but love the fact ur still stoned yet able n willing to actually move lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> in here m8 they aint nuffing special just wanted to show the size after only 7day veg from rooted clone, there was fuck all wrong with that buzz from the shitty taste lemon lol deffo daytime weed but love the fact ur still stoned yet able n willing to actually move lol


Buzzin ill look foward to um mate, what you got goin on, just psycho an exo?...........................yeh i love the buzz mate, fucks me for sleepin if i have it at night tho, loads a crazy shit runnin through me mind! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

Im nearly all gone on the slh aswell mate, so will be doin 1 next or after that, thing is my veg cab will be gone with my mothers so might be tappin 1 of you lot up for a cut when the times right! ive saved a little pollen for it aswell!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Buzzin ill look foward to um mate, what you got goin on, just psycho an exo?...........................yeh i love the buzz mate, fucks me for sleepin if i have it at night tho, loads a crazy shit runnin through me mind! lol


its racy as fuck racy is the only way i can decribe it cause like ya say the mind is racing along after a fat 1 of the slh, yeah just pyscho n exo at the moment n all down at day 56 with a 5day dry n the 7day veg will be a quick turn over.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its racy as fuck racy is the only way i can decribe it cause like ya say the mind is racing along after a fat 1 of the slh, yeah just pyscho n exo at the moment n all down at day 56 with a 5day dry n the 7day veg will be a quick turn over.


Should do nice them 2 mate with that, the exo defo will from what ive noticed its grew huge mine nearly run out of hight with it, wont be veggin it for 5week again lol a load of the bottom stuff on it ive trimmed so the size is a waste, id probs do it 2-3 next time, same with the psycho thats only a celebrations tub smaller lol and the livers is proped up on 2 of um lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 27, 2012)

Bone to pick with u Mr Pukka. You never warned me the SLH and Livers stink to fuck in veg. Im gonae have to get a carbon filter for my mother room. lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 27, 2012)

sounds solid there PB


most yo serious dank 
comes wit stank 

an if its all the way through 
its gona do whut you want it to do 

hit you upside yo head like a plank


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Bone to pick with u Mr Pukka. You never warned me the SLH and Livers stink to fuck in veg. Im gonae have to get a carbon filter for my mother room. lol


as a rule of thumb i use these days, the more they stink in veg the better they are. just put a psycosis 3-4 oz mini scrog into flower, she was stinking when i moved her across rooms lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like we gonna have to show them whose Exodus x Kush is better huh 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-exodus-kush/prod_4081.html


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

Lookin good for a 7 day veg matey


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

Now thats a tasty lookin mofo lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Now thats a tasty lookin mofo lol


tasted better than it looks............


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> tasted better than it looks............


Haha aye m8 rub it in!!! Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Haha aye m8 rub it in!!! Lol


i dunno what ur implying but i never said a word lol

where u at pukka???


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2012)

lemons only good after day 65


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> lemons only good after day 65


yeah yeah king of the couchlock your not ready for the lemon loving lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah yeah king of the couchlock your not ready for the lemon loving lol


lol i was agreeing with you ya numpty hahah 

couchlock is the future


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> lol i was agreeing with you ya numpty hahah
> 
> couchlock is the future


i didnt really no what ya was going on about if im honest geezer lol just thought my reply sounding good this not drinking or smoking is sending me abit nuts i think lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 27, 2012)

nice looker ther New


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

whatcha fink of the coco 7day veg grow then pukka? how bad ja fink that claw is?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Bone to pick with u Mr Pukka. You never warned me the SLH and Livers stink to fuck in veg. Im gonae have to get a carbon filter for my mother room. lol


Haha wait till youve got the psycho an exo anall mate!! your place will pong!! lol..................my veg cab reaks!!



Dwezelitsame said:


> sounds solid there PB
> 
> 
> most yo serious dank
> ...


Yeh these girls are some stinky bitchs mate, an i nice high on all of um!!



las fingerez said:


> as a rule of thumb i use these days, the more they stink in veg the better they are. just put a psycosis 3-4 oz mini scrog into flower, she was stinking when i moved her across rooms lol


My mother psycho smells gorgeous in veg keep sniffin it every time im in there mate lol



billcollector99 said:


> Looks like we gonna have to show them whose Exodus x Kush is better huh
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-exodus-kush/prod_4081.html


Haha mine will smash it bro!!! 



newuserlol said:


> 7day veg from rooted clone and they been in flower 4days.
> 
> View attachment 2022601View attachment 2022607View attachment 2022612


Lookin lovely them mate, nice size with the short veg!...................what was the high like on that lemon??



newuserlol said:


> i dunno what ur implying but i never said a word lol
> 
> where u at pukka???


You fuckin no sambo!!  ....................im ere, an "im the fuckin daddy na!" lmao!



RobbieP said:


> lemons only good after day 65


The 8 week sample i had was mint mate i think its good whatever time lol



newuserlol said:


> yeah yeah king of the couchlock your not ready for the lemon loving lol


No couch lock off the 10week lemon, i think you'd have to let it go 12 or sumut mate for that buzz!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

''what was the high like on that lemon??''

the high on that lemon m8 was much much more couchlocky wasnt no ''high'' it needs that extra time for that kinda buzz.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whatcha fink of the coco 7day veg grow then pukka? how bad ja fink that claw is?


Bang on mate! gunna be nice yielders i can see it!......dunt look that bad, i found this info earlier mate dont think it is this but just a thought.

*'The Claw" is caused by nitrogen toxicity. Nitrogen toxicity will damage/destroy a plants vascular system. Water uptake slows down from the vascular breakdown of the plants and leaves will take on a dryish look and feel, they will normally still stand up rather than droop but they will curl down like if you held your hand out and curled your fingers down. 

Most times nitrogen toxicity begins in the vegetative growth stage. People will pour on the nutes, right up until they switch to flowering, and then change to flowering ferts. But the plants will not have used up the full amount of nitrogen fed to them while in veg and when the plants begin flowering and do not want or need as much nitrogen, even though less is then being fed to them, the combination of what has built up in the soil and what it being fed to them is too much resulting in vascular damage.

If people feed heavily during veg they need to back down on their ferts in the second half of veg and or flush before beginning flowering, especially if they are growing a more nute sensitive strain or the nitrogen buildup can become a problem. *


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ''what was the high like on that lemon??''
> 
> the high on that lemon m8 was much much more couchlocky wasnt no ''high'' it needs that extra time for that kinda buzz.


What really mate?, you'd think the more amber trichs later on the more couchlocky it would be!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> good info m8 but pretty shore this is overwatering cause as they dry out they all straighten back out and im only using 2.5ml per litre of a+b, also have seen it a few time in me soil plants when ive watered heavily.
> 
> but agreed claw can be caused by a few different fings.


Yeh dont think it is mate if your usin the canna that low with tapwater an nothin else you shouldnt have a prob with nitrogen toxicity. 



newuserlol said:


> maybe its was the long ripen? but i dont think so cause ive chopped at 63day before and it was not newhere near racy like urs and las's ive tried at 70days.


The 9week stuff isnt as racey mate of mine so your right but i wunt say it was couchlocky either if ya get me lol



newuserlol said:


> las told me it was like that ages ago more lemony and more couch locky if chopped early, but the peppery flavour n ''high'' if let go 70days and i carnt argue its deffo how ive found it.


That ripens make um finish early tho dun it mate? so you was probs more like 9week??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

Did me 1st time aswell mate blew me nut off lol but in a good way lol........my blues is pretty racey tho, get ya heart pumpin!..1 of the strongest ive had after smokin it for like 10+ years


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Did me 1st time aswell mate blew me nut off lol but in a good way lol........my blues is pretty racey tho, get ya heart pumpin!..1 of the strongest ive had after smokin it for like 10+ years


how long was the blues flowered for? ive found it really weak at 8wks but 9wks much nicer and that uppy high, 10wks its fucking the bollax. 

ive said it a few times theres alot of people with the blues cut on another site and they really banged on alot about letting it go 70days i never have but a friend did and it kicked arse on the 8/9wk for flavour and high.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> how long was the blues flowered for? ive found it really weak at 8wks but 9wks much nicer and that uppy high, 10wks its fucking the bollax.
> 
> ive said it a few times theres alot of people with the blues cut on another site and they really banged on alot about letting it go 70days i never have but a friend did and it kicked arse on the 8/9wk for flavour and high.


9 weeks this lot mate, an yeh it was a lot stronger then 8week stuff on my 1st run of it, im thinkin maybe lettin this 1 go 10!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

u not started flowering that grape kush yet then pukka?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u not started flowering that grape kush yet then pukka?


Turned out to be a male dint it mate i stuck some pics up!.....thats what ive knocked the 3 clone onlys up with geez!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

So do a let the livers go 9 or 10 weeks?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> unless ya hungry scot let it go 10wks m8 100%


Av got the blue cheese a can pull 8-9 so if 10's the daddy then al try ma very best lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> your area tho m8 even at 8wks your get top top £££ for it ask bill the lil bit i sent him that prang him out to the point of crazy arse posts that night he was smoking it was only 8wks lol


Its jst for maself m8,a git a wee joint of the stuff u sent wiz luvly m8,proper tasty. The 1 a had was supposed to be a mother but plans had to change  cant wait to hve a good wee stash of it,bring it out for special occassions lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i dont follow no thread apart from the uk didnt no m8, still wana see come the end that ya aint pollenated everything lol and end up with a load of seeded bud, imo breeding at our level is for nuffing but kudus n back slaps cause can only cause ag n lose ya £££


Just another cool part of my hobby to me mate just wanna see how it goes plus had stuff sent so want to send back, never want to try an be a breeder or owt, just a pollen lobber lol.........an i dont sell much atall, will this lot for funds tho


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

Let it go 10 scotty if ya can, did you ever see that blues of oscars sambo? think that was 10week an went a nice bluey purple looked fuckin gorgeous, all the years ive smoked the strain only had the blue stuff a few times, thats where its name from!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

Well ma temps r goin from 14 at lights off to a max of 30 at times during the dy. Humidity is below 30% lights on n double at lights off so mite get some nice colours. Al do ma best to let it go 10. Was the blue colour from the same pheno?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Well ma temps r goin from 14 at lights off to a max of 30 at times during the dy. Humidity is below 30% lights on n double at lights off so mite get some nice colours. Al do ma best to let it go 10. Was the blue colour from the same pheno?


Yeh you will need some cold temps mate, theres only 1 pheno  lol.................im gunna do this un 10week fuck it! just hope its cool come that time for the colour!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

Think it'l defo b 10 for me.n.shootin for this bluey purple colour lol. Ma trainwreck had it in the leafs n a little in buds but temps dipped close to freezing back then when the light were off. Dunno how a would make it colder without raisin humidty at lights off,s'pose will jst c wot happens


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i dont follow no thread apart from the uk didnt no m8, still wana see come the end that ya aint pollenated everything lol and end up with a load of seeded bud, imo breeding at our level is for nuffing but kudus n back slaps cause can only cause ag n lose ya £££


Thats some horrible advice if i ever heard it... 

You make it sound like it takes a rocket scientist to make seeds...

If i could do it, Pukka could sure as hell do the same


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2012)

to make ya plants change color is easy .. its the roots that need to cooler temps not the actual plants , stick some ice in ya feed/res or if using coco/soil stick some ice cubes on the top of the medium and let it slowly melt.......... simples


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats some horrible advice if i ever heard it...
> 
> You make it sound like it takes a rocket scientist to make seeds...
> 
> If i could do it, Pukka could sure as hell do the same


yeah full of bad advice me......................... 7337 post in that amount of time fink u need lay off the fucking advice ya mug

none of its rocket science but why risk it? for what??? apart from kudus and back slaps where ya selling these seeds what the point of it unless ya nuffing but a hobby grower but horrible advice it aint sensible advice it is.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah full of bad advice me......................... 7337 post in that amount of time fink u need lay off the fucking advice ya mug
> 
> none of its rocket science but why risk it? for what??? apart from kudus and back slaps where ya selling these seeds what the point of it unless ya nuffing but a hobby grower but horrible advice it aint sensible advice it is.


Not everything is about money. Not everyone is full of greed.

What is the risk? Pollinating an extra branch or two? Have you done it before? Its fucking simple! It is so easy in fact, I do not see the risk involved.

The gain on the other hand is better than the risk. The possible creation of a better strain being one...

And what does my post count have to do with anything? you don't even make sense man.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Not everything is about money. Not everyone is full of greed.
> 
> What is the risk? Pollinating an extra branch or two? Have you done it before? Its fucking simple! It is so easy in fact, I do not see the risk involved.
> 
> ...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

And my opinion is that, it is not easily done. Selectively pollinating branches is extremely easy. 

Try it yourself if you don't believe me. 

Otherwise you are just listening to someone else if you have never done it yourself.

The more you spout off and curse, the more ignorant you make yourself look.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fuck sake man riu's a war zone tonight lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck sake man riu's a war zone tonight lol


I guess. I just don't understand why people just can't accept that maybe they don't know what they are talking about.

The worst is people giving bad advice which then begins to be taken as gospel.

Of course the the growers doing it for cash dont want people making their own seeds. Thats counter productive to good business.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> And my opinion is that, it is not easily done. Selectively pollinating branches is extremely easy.
> 
> Try it yourself if you don't believe me.
> 
> ...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> billcollector99 said:
> 
> 
> > And my opinion is that, it is not easily done. Selectively pollinating branches is extremely easy.
> ...


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

Think ur in need of some voddy n some psycho sambo m8 lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

english humour really is lost on u mr ignorant! fuck opps cursing some ya muggy twat............


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Think ur in need of some voddy n some psycho sambo m8 lol


u feeling that yanky love are lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

i dont agree at all with u mr 7337 post in a matter of months get a life, but i do have some respect for pukka hes a nice lad ill delete these post in the morning and im gone from this thread all ya yanky m8s is the reason i aint been here anyway.

breeding at this level and also with the strains pukka has at hand is nuffing but for back slaps or a hobby ive never said anything different minus a few fucking swear words........


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i dont agree at all with u mr 7337 post in a matter of months get a life, but i do have some respect for pukka hes a nice lad ill delete these post in the morning and im gone from this thread all ya yanky m8s is the reason i aint been here anyway.
> 
> breeding at this level and also with the strains pukka has at hand is nuffing but for back slaps or a hobby ive never said anything different minus a few fucking swear words........


Clone only's in UK are no different or better/worse than the clone only's in the US. 

The obvious reason to cross the two together would be for the chance of hybrid vigor, and the benefits that offers.

Dont bother deleting your posts, since they have already been quoted, your ignorance is recorded for all time


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Clone only's in UK are no different or better/worse than the clone only's in the US.
> 
> The obvious reason to cross the two together would be for the chance of hybrid vigor, and the benefits that offers.
> 
> ...


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 27, 2012)

Cheap vodka.......gotta love it


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 27, 2012)

ps..............uk clones are the best. Kush is nothing compared to psychosis


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

They have your "Skunk" Cheese growing as a landrace in mexico, lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 27, 2012)

ke passa dio! hablo mucho.....dice nada


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u feeling that yanky love are lmao


I didnt realize mexicans were considered yankee's.

Damn you learn something new every day.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> They have your "Skunk" Cheese growing as a landrace in mexico, lol.


yeah ok.

for the swearing n name calling i do apologise that was nuffing but the drink i dont agree with you and should have left it at that.....

ive never been a part of this thread and have little to no respect left for the site, its just entertainment when drunk and has been for a while for me, i like pukka tho and i no hes trying to enjoy his hobby n try new things ect i should have had some respect for that.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> They have your "Skunk" Cheese growing as a landrace in mexico, lol.



that i'd like to see. any cheese, psyco, livers, exo crosses etc are not exactly like the original exodus uk clone (20+ years or practice breading it). considering that exodus is roughly 70% sativa and 30% indica can u explane the land race part? i thought land race where the original "pure" strains. sam the skunk man found the exodus in a pack of Skunk#1 which i believe is a hybrid?? the then passed it to the exodus collective who distributed it across the UK


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2012)

las your so far off the mark its untrue.... cheese , psyco , livers etc there all crap ! 100% indica's with no smell , no taste and shit yields , i wouldnt bother growing them if i was you .... PMSL 



las fingerez said:


> that i'd like to see. any cheese, psyco, livers, exo crosses etc are not exactly like the original exodus uk clone (20+ years or practice breading it). considering that exodus is roughly 70% sativa and 30% indica can u explane the land race part? i thought land race where the original "pure" strains. sam the skunk man found the exodus in a pack of Skunk#1 which i believe is a hybrid?? the then passed it to the exodus collective who distributed it across the UK


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2012)

las fingerez said:


> that i'd like to see. any cheese, psyco, livers, exo crosses etc are not exactly like the original exodus uk clone (20+ years or practice breading it). considering that exodus is roughly 70% sativa and 30% indica can u explane the land race part? i thought land race where the original "pure" strains. sam the skunk man found the exodus in a pack of Skunk#1 which i believe is a hybrid?? the then passed it to the exodus collective who distributed it across the UK


Sorry not "landrace" i just meant growing wild in Mexico.

You act like your cheese cut couldnt be sent in the mail lol

Or the UK is the only place that has it.

Be for real. Buds get mailed, seeds get mailed, CLONES get mailed.

It is not EXCLUSIVE anymore

You guys seriously need to get over yourselves and your clone only's

It seems like Pukka is the only one with a lick of understanding...


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2012)

Bill i aint getting into this arguement / discussion but just thought id let you know the guys you are talking to are probably the ones who "gifted" pukka the clone onlys so id imagine they already know buds , seeds n clones can get mailed and that the uk clone onlys aint exclusive anymore


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 28, 2012)

the whole point of the exodus collective wasnt to keep it exclusive, we're all about the sharing get it out there so everyone can have it and we did. i'm proud to be one of the people that made exodus not exclusive, people was asking £250 for a clone and we gave them away for free. 

and yeah, uk exodus clone only is in america, amsterdam a commonly known fact that its not exclusive to the uk, its just refered to as the uk exodus clone only to distinguish it from the rest...

edit - and my favourite method of distribution was the post/mail lol so yeah they can be sent in the post/mail


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2012)

las fingerez said:


> the whole point of the exodus collective wasnt to keep it exclusive, we're all about the sharing get it out there so everyone can have it and we did. i'm proud to be one of the people that made exodus not exclusive, people was asking £250 for a clone and we gave them away for free.
> 
> and yeah, uk exodus clone only is in america, amsterdam a commonly known fact. the question is though, do u have it?


I dont. Actually i have to stop growing for a bit. So everything I did have is being held elsewhere. 

I never tried to say mine is better than yours or vice-versa.

Merely that making a few beans isn't that hard. 

It turned into a whole other blow-up for no reason.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 28, 2012)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*nor did i but some of ur coments are a little "my shit is better that urs" like are clone onlys aint worth a wank? cool bro no offence, i just cant be having someone talking about the clone onlys like that, there here for the taking for everyone, pm me ur address and i'll try getting one to ya  no problemo *[/FONT]


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 29, 2012)

this thread is gettin more interesting by the day lol....and what a surprise sambo has a bottle of voddy in his hand....got to love the voddddddddyyyyyy


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Pukka hope you had a nice weekend bro!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi peeps im back, had a few days off riu to let the air clear lol, an just to chill! quite enjoyed it really, got a couple a hours extra sleep a night lol!! still been on for the odd 5mins on my phone but thats it!
Not really got much to say on the arguement thing im just gunna leave how it is an move on!
Hope every ones good, an havent fell to peices with out me lmao!!....joke, looks like no 1s even noticed me gone!
Got a nice update comin up tomoz girls a fattenin up big time an they pong! frosty as fook anall!!! im 1 happpy boy!! lol

[video=youtube;HSj1S05NVvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSj1S05NVvY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Griffta (Jan 30, 2012)

frosty as fuck anal? uurrgh
oooooooh.. "un' all"! I get ya, nice to see ya back fella.

Eveyone loves snoop but Doggystyle is still his best work for me


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck me p i thought i was in uk thread then lmfbo look wot i ve missed haha
how you doin still thinkin about quitin the job and goin big i see lol !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 30, 2012)

Griffta said:


> frosty as fuck anal? uurrgh
> oooooooh.. "un' all"! I get ya, nice to see ya back fella.
> 
> Eveyone loves snoop but Doggystyle is still his best work for me


Haha its bummin in the Artic mate lol!!
Yeh mate doggystyle is the dogs!! 
Good to be back mate.............so you got any clone onlys yet? 



cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me p i thought i was in uk thread then lmfbo look wot i ve missed haha
> how you doin still thinkin about quitin the job and goin big i see lol !


Lol im sound chedz hows you?.....no big op for me yet bro, maybe when the kids have done 1 lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

U got fuckin years yet then lol no freinds that wanna rent ya a room?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 30, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> U got fuckin years yet then lol no freinds that wanna rent ya a room?


Could prob sort sumut mate, but no 1 knows i grow, only my best mate my bro an the mrs lol............oh an you lot!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haha i ve taken all the room up at these ends bro cant wait to setup my next 1 tho but a few weeks off is needed to build my strengh up lol !!


----------



## Griffta (Jan 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha its bummin in the Artic mate lol!!
> Yeh mate doggystyle is the dogs!!
> Good to be back mate.............so you got any clone onlys yet?


Nah mate, not gonna happen either. Same as you in that no one knows about my grow. I'm happy just to be growing my own shit but there's a bit of that 'want what you cant have' thing tho lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 30, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha i ve taken all the room up at these ends bro cant wait to setup my next 1 tho but a few weeks off is needed to build my strengh up lol !!


lol......what you got planned for the next run? cheese? lol



Griffta said:


> Nah mate, not gonna happen either. Same as you in that no one knows about my grow. I'm happy just to be growing my own shit but there's a bit of that 'want what you cant have' thing tho lol


Yeh i get you mate, just shout if you want anything!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 30, 2012)

No updates in a while Mr Bud?? Lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

Cheese cheddar chalk haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 30, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> No updates in a while Mr Bud?? Lol


No not for abit matey!!.........theres 1 tomoz day 42, dont miss it lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No not for abit matey!!.........theres 1 tomoz day 42, dont miss it lol


Lol al b hear matey... Needin to through some up as well but cant be arsed lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 30, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> U got it lmfao how u guess lol need to find me sum other strains peeps like round these ways might do me a few bubble cheese just for the hell of it and a few of ttt bsbxbr just to see how they pan out and try my hand at seeds for the first time since i ve been growin properly haha and anyother cuts i can get my hands on between the 20th and 27th of feb to throw in with my trusted exo lol u got any slh cuts done for us by then ? Let me know and ill sort ya out pal!


Av got a couple of the bsb/br's n exo/br's sproutin just now m8 goin 12/12 fae seed in coco


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Av got a couple of the bsb/br's n exo/br's sproutin just now m8 goin 12/12 fae seed in coco


Yeah man thats wot im talkin bout just somethin diffrent to prop up the room haha can wait to see how i get on with the seeds tbf ill not be germin how you ll do it just strait in medium for me no fuckin round at these ends lmfbo


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 30, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Lol al b hear matey... Needin to through some up as well but cant be arsed lol





scotia1982 said:


> Av got a couple of the bsb/br's n exo/br's sproutin just now m8 goin 12/12 fae seed in coco


Sound its a date lmao!..........god knows when im poppin ttts gear lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 30, 2012)

cheak my grow plz as im trying coco tips would be good m8


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Why not give the psycho ago mate?..or them Bub cheese sound good, these will be the last cuts i take mate tomoz before the cab gets shut down?, suppose i could keep the old mum goin for a while till then or you want now, let me no geez i got ya!


Wot em !! Haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 30, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yeah man thats wot im talkin bout just somethin diffrent to prop up the room haha can wait to see how i get on with the seeds tbf ill not be germin how you ll do it just strait in medium for me no fuckin round at these ends lmfbo





PUKKA BUD said:


> Sound its a date lmao!..........god knows when im poppin ttts gear lol


Started them of for ma mrs she wnts a little project,think she's feelin a bit ledt out lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 30, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Started them of for ma mrs she wnts a little project,think she's feelin a bit ledt out lol


What really?? thats cool mate wish aye lass would even take a look at the girls, she int arsed atall lol


----------



## fitzgib (Jan 31, 2012)

Nutrient schedule for seedlings: - 1ml a+b and 1 mil rhizo - go a bit higher with every watering till you get to the normal chart level. PH to 5.2-6.2 (5.8 is a safe spot). Canna nutrient chart: http://www.cannagardening.com/growguide

hi pal, is this per liter or per gallon

cheers for your time


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 31, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What really?? thats cool mate wish aye lass would even take a look at the girls, she int arsed atall lol


Aye mine takes a puff tae lol... It'l probs b me doin most of the lookin after but she'l think its her lol... She was askin boit a riu profile but tryin tae think of a good reason no tae lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 31, 2012)

WE WANT UPDATES, WE WANT UPDATES, WE WANT UPDATES!! Lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2012)

fitzgib said:


> Nutrient schedule for seedlings: - 1ml a+b and 1 mil rhizo - go a bit higher with every watering till you get to the normal chart level. PH to 5.2-6.2 (5.8 is a safe spot). Canna nutrient chart: http://www.cannagardening.com/growguide
> 
> hi pal, is this per liter or per gallon
> 
> cheers for your time


Per gallon mate or i always go per 4L so i run slightly weaker.



scotia1982 said:


> Aye mine takes a puff tae lol... It'l probs b me doin most of the lookin after but she'l think its her lol... She was askin boit a riu profile but tryin tae think of a good reason no tae lol


My mrs smokes mate, more then me usaully lol all day her, before i got with her years back i was a propa stoner an she didnt smoke used to give her a few puffs of me spliff an she'd be mashed lol....then the tables turned, but with the preggy she be a light weight again once shes had him lol, but she says she might not start again now shes gone with out for the 1st time in years. it would do my nut if she was on ere pokin her nose in lol fuck that!



scotia1982 said:


> WE WANT UPDATES, WE WANT UPDATES, WE WANT UPDATES!! Lol


Gimme half hour bro! lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 31, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Per gallon mate or i always go per 4L so i run slightly weaker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha impatient fuckers ay p lol dow put em on and make me green with envy lad its fuckin shit waitin to get a fucker on !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol you'l be back up an runnin soon mate, just enjoy ya break ffs!!! lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 31, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol you'l be back up an runnin soon mate, just enjoy ya break ffs!!! lol


Fuck the break lol i can honestly say it feels fuckin wank not avin sum sexy green to look after pal i ve even been to me freinds to clean our room for next run im that fuckin bored of it haha who said growin was nt addictive its worse than tokin the stuff and thats from the heart haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 31, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> My mrs smokes mate, more then me usaully lol all day her, before i got with her years back i was a propa stoner an she didnt smoke used to give her a few puffs of me spliff an she'd be mashed lol....then the tables turned, but with the preggy she be a light weight again once shes had him lol, but she says she might not start again now shes gone with out for the 1st time in years. it would do my nut if she was on ere pokin her nose in lol fuck that!
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme half hour bro! lol


Ano mate a dnt think she'l sign up, am jst no goin to mention it so she'l forget. Aye ma mrs is starting tae get kinda greedy wae it, a nip out she has a fly J... Soon be puttin a stop tae that lol.... Lookin 4wrd tae updates bro bet they're lookin frosty frosty


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck the break lol i can honestly say it feels fuckin wank not avin sum sexy green to look after pal i ve even been to me freinds to clean our room for next run im that fuckin bored of it haha who said growin was nt addictive its worse than tokin the stuff and thats from the heart haha


I no what ya sayin mate i love growin me sen, will be doin it for as long as i can!........i was the same when i went away, then had nowt on for a few weeks, i was lost! lol



scotia1982 said:


> Ano mate a dnt think she'l sign up, am jst no goin to mention it so she'l forget. Aye ma mrs is starting tae get kinda greedy wae it, a nip out she has a fly J... Soon be puttin a stop tae that lol.... Lookin 4wrd tae updates bro bet they're lookin frosty frosty


Yeh nock that in the head defo matey!...update comin up soz for the delay lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 31, 2012)

They're lookin class matey... Worth sittin up for,some pRon b4 bed lol...

Top drawer matey as usual, you goin 70 dys on them all?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> They're lookin class matey... Worth sittin up for,some pRon b4 bed lol...
> 
> Top drawer matey as usual, you goin 70 dys on them all?


Dont think so mate was thinkin 9week on the other 2, but who knows if they look like they could go longer i might let them seen as the blues is!
cheers!


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 31, 2012)

Great update as always pukka m8 
whats the hose pipe thing doing on your pics , you got co2 in that room or something else ?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Great update as always pukka m8
> whats the hose pipe thing doing on your pics , you got co2 in that room or something else ?


Cheers rob!
the hose is from the dehumidifier mate, it drains stright out the room an into a little tub so i can emprty with out havin to go in there!


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 31, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers rob!
> the hose is from the dehumidifier mate, it drains stright out the room an into a little tub so i can emprty with out havin to go in there!


ah nice 1 , my dehumidifier is a small shitty thing from argos lol has a pull out tray type bit at the bottom to empty water, pain in the arse lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> ah nice 1 , my dehumidifier is a small shitty thing from argos lol has a pull out tray type bit at the bottom to empty water, pain in the arse lol


Yeh this 1 has the pull out tray thing aswell, but the thing kept fillin an turnin off, glad it had the optional drain hole or id be in there emptyin the fucka all the time mate.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 31, 2012)

haha they r something else. real frosty.
is that green netting or string? they just help with supportig or to keep a better shape? or is it scrog style? soz but my eyes having lil trouble making it out. monster plants and pics.
also on the lil air pots r they the 1 litre ones?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 1, 2012)

saw these on the uk thread so had to come over and see em again and was proved rite with even more shots ..looking stunning pukka remeber to call me when time for trim ill cum help lol...peace bro looking forward to em bein chopped and seein final weight it gunna be real nice by the look of things now


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha they r something else. real frosty.
> is that green netting or string? they just help with supportig or to keep a better shape? or is it scrog style? soz but my eyes having lil trouble making it out. monster plants and pics.
> also on the lil air pots r they the 1 litre ones?


Eyup mate nice to see ya at my place, started thinkin you never left the UKer lol...cheers
Its pea nettin mate you get it from any garden centre, you chuck it on in lait veg or early flower to support the colas, some strains dont need it like my g13 an the slh, the blues, psych an exo do imo, they got real thin stems but get some nice size buds!
Yeh there the 1ltrs mate, i use um all way through veg, they work a treat, i even flowered a blues in 1, 4week veg an 9week flower!!!



kevin murphy said:


> saw these on the uk thread so had to come over and see em again and was proved rite with even more shots ..looking stunning pukka remeber to call me when time for trim ill cum help lol...peace bro looking forward to em bein chopped and seein final weight it gunna be real nice by the look of things now


Ill give you a shout when the time comes kev lol....cheers mate!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

i look at all the ukers threads. i just dont wanna fill up there journal with my cod shite. thats wot the uk thread for haha.
i look here n dels kevs robs, read wows old one n las fingererz, dr amb from time to time and scotias. but try not write much n annoy the good folk like haha.
i will have to get few smaller sizes air pots as only have 15litre ones and normal pots for the smaller sizes. 
how did ya breeding go pukka? was u wsnt it who was pollenating one his fems?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 1, 2012)

update on pal


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 1, 2012)

daam bro post 1863 is a dam jungle 
any animals runnin around in there

nice work 

save the forest


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice work p lookin dam nice mate !
U still usin pk13/14? Gonna try the overdrive on a few plants next run see how iz does against hammerhead !!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> View attachment 2031315View attachment 2031316View attachment 2031317View attachment 2031318View attachment 2031320View attachment 2031321View attachment 2031322View attachment 2031323View attachment 2031324View attachment 2031325View attachment 2031326View attachment 2031327View attachment 2031328View attachment 2031329View attachment 2031330View attachment 2031331View attachment 2031332View attachment 2031333View attachment 2031334View attachment 2031336View attachment 2031337View attachment 2031338View attachment 2031339View attachment 2031340View attachment 2031341View attachment 2031342View attachment 2031343View attachment 2031344View attachment 2031345View attachment 2031346


Nice and full in there huh.

You got plenty of air circulation?

Those seeds showing yet?


----------



## Griffta (Feb 1, 2012)

I like the lazy bud resting her ass against the wall 
Nice update PB


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i look at all the ukers threads. i just dont wanna fill up there journal with my cod shite. thats wot the uk thread for haha.
> i look here n dels kevs robs, read wows old one n las fingererz, dr amb from time to time and scotias. but try not write much n annoy the good folk like haha.
> i will have to get few smaller sizes air pots as only have 15litre ones and normal pots for the smaller sizes.
> how did ya breeding go pukka? was u wsnt it who was pollenating one his fems?


I was just takin piss mate lol................you'l be happy with them 1ltrs! still no sign of seeds mate i pollenated a branch on all 3.



kevin murphy said:


> update on pal


Ill try an have a look kev, but they'l probs be 30 odd pages back now mate lol



Dwezelitsame said:


> daam bro post 1863 is a dam jungle
> any animals runnin around in there
> 
> nice work
> ...


Haha gotta love a nice bush mate lol......cheers bro!



cheddar1985 said:


> Nice work p lookin dam nice mate !
> U still usin pk13/14? Gonna try the overdrive on a few plants next run see how iz does against hammerhead !!


Thanks chedz.....yeh still use the pk early on than have a week with nothin an use the overdrive for the last 2 weeks mate!



billcollector99 said:


> Nice and full in there huh.
> 
> You got plenty of air circulation?
> 
> Those seeds showing yet?


Yeh pretty full mate, stuff startin to lean so ive strung them up tonight so things are more better spaced, i got a desk fan blowin under the canopy an 1 blowin across the top mate.
No signs of seeds yet but i can swear i can see i difference in the buds.



Griffta said:


> I like the lazy bud resting her ass against the wall
> Nice update PB


Cheers geez, she aint learnin up now, proped the bitch up! lol


----------



## nas2007 (Feb 1, 2012)

Loving it!!


----------



## electric ladyland (Feb 2, 2012)

oh lord i thought this thread ended with the first grow... your latest ladies are looking pretty much picture perfect!! wow


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

yeah not sure if mine will seed now mr bud.
got a odd swallon pod or something with a lil green hair poking out??? was green yest kinda ambering up now. dunno wot im looking out for really.
under the buds i have a few really swallon pods or lumps or even mayb catalyst or wotva the term is?
now do the seeds appear in the buds or below them??
im doing blue cheese 1st time so dont no how she grows really. will say tho i have some odd colours on it that ive not seen ona ganja plant before.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 2, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> Loving it!!


Cheers geeza!



electric ladyland said:


> oh lord i thought this thread ended with the first grow... your latest ladies are looking pretty much picture perfect!! wow


Thanks mate hope that 2nd grow goes well for ya!



mad dog bark said:


> yeah not sure if mine will seed now mr bud.
> got a odd swallon pod or something with a lil green hair poking out??? was green yest kinda ambering up now. dunno wot im looking out for really.
> under the buds i have a few really swallon pods or lumps or even mayb catalyst or wotva the term is?
> now do the seeds appear in the buds or below them??
> im doing blue cheese 1st time so dont no how she grows really. will say tho i have some odd colours on it that ive not seen ona ganja plant before.


Im not to sure either mate, but the seeds are in the calyx, its been just over 3 week since i pollenated so hopin ill see somethin soon, how long since you fluffed yours??
whos BC you doin mate?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

dont no i bet its budhas? but not sure tho as just was handed 8 pips months back from a matey off mine.
had 8 n most was males or hermies only got one fem i was gutted. tent seemed lil empty this time haha. so thought make best of bad situation n try the breeding.
im still fluffing this grow now haha seems b a right stressy plant n not growing half as well as my last lot off seeds.
i pollenated(cant spell soz) bout 3 4 week ago i think if thats wot u mean? im not with the grow lingo yet.
only been showing swelled up calyx now for few days or week. but it under the buds??????????
well good luck fella keep me informed how it goes. is my 1st stab at seeding so im not really expecting much, any seed b a real bonus from her esp how abused she was.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 2, 2012)

Were in the same boat then mate lol...........yeh ill keep you informed, let me no how you get on!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2012)

Bit quiet on here tonight, heres a pic from yesterday after i pulled them about with some string.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2012)

Gettin nice and chunky there Pukka


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Gettin nice and chunky there Pukka


Yeh comin on nice mate. cheers!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2012)

You got any pics of the areas you dusted?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 3, 2012)

Alrite matey thats some sexy ladies there m8,i'm 1 jealous cunt!!! Lol not long now,hate this but lol...

Al no b bk on the UK While that racist fuck unlucky's on it. So al drop in on ur thread if thats kl n al keep mine updated if u fancy a wee looky.

Take it easy bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You got any pics of the areas you dusted?


No decent 1s mate ill get some next time i update.



scotia1982 said:


> Alrite matey thats some sexy ladies there m8,i'm 1 jealous cunt!!! Lol not long now,hate this but lol...
> 
> Al no b bk on the UK While that racist fuck unlucky's on it. So al drop in on ur thread if thats kl n al keep mine updated if u fancy a wee looky.
> 
> Take it easy bro


Haha cheers mate!!!.........
propa killed it that fucka, ya gotta do what gotta do mate, ill drop in your thread mate no worries always do lol an come over here anytime ya want! more then welcome!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Bit quiet on here tonight, heres a pic from yesterday after i pulled them about with some string.
> 
> View attachment 2037122


now this is one stinky hairy female i wood share my bed with hahah. lovely jubbley pukka


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> now this is one stinky hairy female i wood share my bed with hahah. lovely jubbley pukka


You comin on to my girls????(puffs chest out) lol...............cheers mate!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

haha my area they normally rip the shirts off 1st. think they like the drama haha. either that or show off the tan lines the pretty boy wankas haha.
how long she got left??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha my area they normally rip the shirts off 1st. think they like the drama haha. either that or show off the tan lines the pretty boy wankas haha.
> how long she got left??


Lol...theres 3 in there mate an they've got about 2-3week left!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

that including the hopeful seeding one? 
still no signs on her? no swelling?? ya buds prob so fat that u cant see the pods as they under all that frosty goodness


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> that including the hopeful seeding one?
> still no signs on her? no swelling?? ya buds prob so fat that u cant see the pods as they under all that frosty goodness


Ive knocked a branch up on all 3 mate so yeh there all seeded hopefully lol!
the exo at the front i can get a good look at, looks like the calyx are bigger on her, an the bud looks more done then the rest, an the livers looks further on aswell, cant really get close enough to the psycho to see any difference on it mate.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2012)

if you wanna stick a pic of ya seeded buds up mate i can let you know what they lookded like compared to mine


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2012)

by the way the seeded buds dont really look any diff to normal buds , only big diffence i noticed was the hairs go darker/orange quicker and wilt in quicker than on the unseeded buds and the calayx swell up quicker but you cant really see calayxs too well late in flower.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> if you wanna stick a pic of ya seeded buds up mate i can let you know what they lookded like compared to mine


Im gunna get some tues mate when i update, gunna get a pic of the seeded an the not from each plant so's you lot can have look let me no what ya think!
probs could of met today mate ended up doin fuck all, still got the 30th bash tonight like! might aswell wait till HCs shit arrives tho!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> by the way the seeded buds dont really look any diff to normal buds , only big diffence i noticed was the hairs go darker/orange quicker and wilt in quicker than on the unseeded buds and the calayx swell up quicker but you cant really see calayxs too well late in flower.


Yeh the pistals did turn colour an wilt quicker mate, but that can also be from damagin them by sqashin an shit so i wernt goin from that, i can defo see a difference tho, the calyxs on the seeded seem to be growin in deifferent shaped clusters then the rest, well on the cheese it is if you no what i mean! lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 4, 2012)

how far in are they Mr PB
how long ag did you dust them


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2012)

Heres a pic of some seeded bud from the SLH i just finished mate , your calaxys look like that ?? 





you see all the hairs around it are still white and thick , the seeded ones are orange n wilted


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 4, 2012)

when i really get ankious to see whuts whut
i sumtimes take like a needle an open the tip of the suspected calyex 
or sumtimes i squeeze it between thumb and fore finger 
which ever one i choose i do it until i satify my curosity 
never go to far as to damage the seed 

gluck


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> how far in are they Mr PB
> how long ag did you dust them


Hi D, i dusted day 21 and tuesday will be day49 so will be 4weeks then mate, so should be showin right?



RobbieP said:


> Heres a pic of some seeded bud from the SLH i just finished mate , your calaxys look like that ??
> 
> 
> View attachment 2038268
> ...


Haha rob i was thinkin when you posted the new avi, theres some room for robbie p at the bottom....and what do ya know!!! lol

Its hard to say mate there that packed in, all i can say is the exo seeded bud looks a week further on then the rest of her, i see that 1 the most cos its at the front, ill get some pics up befor tues if i can so you can see.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> when i really get ankious to see whuts whut
> i sumtimes take like a needle an open the tip of the suspected calyex
> or sumtimes i squeeze it between thumb and fore finger
> which ever one i choose i do it until i satify my curosity
> ...


I was thinkin of doin that mate havin a peak theres 1 huge calyx on the exo branch that im sures got 1 in lol been wantin to check but holdin back!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 4, 2012)

View attachment 2038278Pb seeds might be ready for most part 4 weeks will produce a seed i always go for 6 weeks 
sum ready in 4 sum in 5 stragglers in 6


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 4, 2012)

no you can check dat beotch out gently wit no damage to its production bruh


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> no you can check dat beotch out gently wit no damage to its production bruh


Ill have a look tomoz then mate!






Got some on the livers that look like this, on the exo there huge!


----------



## fitzgib (Feb 4, 2012)

hi pal, the Cal-max u use, who makes it and where do you get it from

cheers in advance


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 4, 2012)

sum plants make big fat seeds like fkn basketballs


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 4, 2012)

oh by the robbie dats a nice looker we used for example 
nice work 

maybe ill check sum yo shit out 
gluck on em


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

fitzgib said:


> hi pal, the Cal-max u use, who makes it and where do you get it from
> 
> cheers in advance


Hi mate, its Grotek cal-max, think its around a tenner a bottle last ages tho!



Dwezelitsame said:


> sum plants make big fat seeds like fkn basketballs


Yeh i noticed that mate some are tiny too, ....still no sign of the bird in the sky mate, ill let you no, you got some good comin your way!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> oh by the robbie dats a nice looker we used for example
> nice work
> 
> maybe ill check sum yo shit out
> gluck on em


Robs crossed del's bubble bomb(think i showed you 1 not long back) with the SLH same pheno as i was growin mate, im down for some so ill spread some your way mate!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 4, 2012)

oh yeah you never got pkg how long ago was that i dont member

i just dug up the paper work sent Jan 20th
like 2 weeks ago i think last time was about 3


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> oh yeah you never got pkg how long ago was that i dont member
> 
> i just dug up the paper work sent Jan 20th
> like 2 weeks ago i think last time was about 3


Probs be next week mate!


----------



## fitzgib (Feb 4, 2012)

hi pal and the topmax you used, is it biobizz?

is the overdrive worth it?

mucho respect, got some northern lights just about to pop, and gonna follow your guide asmuch as poss

cheers in advance


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 4, 2012)

yes to both of them bro


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2012)

hows the snow your way pukka m8 , its mad here


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 4, 2012)

Pukka wen u get this message dont do fuck all else accept empty your inbox you dirty canna using freak lol !!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 4, 2012)

If you time the dusting right, signs of pollination will be evident early



This lady was done 3 weeks ago, and she was about 3 weeks into flower.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

fitzgib said:


> hi pal and the topmax you used, is it biobizz?
> 
> is the overdrive worth it?
> 
> ...





Dwezelitsame said:


> yes to both of them bro


Haha not sure if D has answered you or me on this 1 lol.....



RobbieP said:


> hows the snow your way pukka m8 , its mad here


Snowed in mate bad up here! couldnt get to that party, got half way to pickin me sister up an had to go back, was spinnin out up this steap hill lol some of the busy roads are closed, ive had to leave the car up on some other sreet lol



cheddar1985 said:


> Pukka wen u get this message dont do fuck all else accept empty your inbox you dirty canna using freak lol !!


Whats dee want! lol


----------



## iamaaror (Feb 5, 2012)

How often are you watering them pukka? I am starting a grow exactly the same as yours in 1l and 10l airpots except I am using a baby 400w hps


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 5, 2012)

hey pukka hows things?iamaaror band you will do well off a 400,dont underestimate it lol,


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> If you time the dusting right, signs of pollination will be evident early
> 
> View attachment 2039007
> 
> This lady was done 3 weeks ago, and she was about 3 weeks into flower.


Nice pic bill looks real good, has that bud fattened up since you pollenated?........do seeds grow on the outside of the bud or inside? what im tryin to say is, the buds i fluffed were tiny at week 3 now there fat as! will the seeds be inside where i pollenated, so sorrounded by more bud now?, or spread out through the bud so visable still? if you no what i mean. I opened a calyx last night nothin init.



iamaaror said:


> How often are you watering them pukka? I am starting a grow exactly the same as yours in 1l and 10l airpots except I am using a baby 400w hps


Im waterin every day now in flower mate, from around week 2 i think but im in 6L now, was ruffly the same in the 10Ls though.........



gaztoth said:


> hey pukka hows things?iamaaror band you will do well off a 400,dont underestimate it lol,


Sound geezer cheers!.............nothin wrong with that 400w, how many plants you doin iamaaror?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 6, 2012)

well PB seeds grow in calexes and buds are clusters of them 
seeds can be in outer calexes or inner either or both 

i think it has a lot to do with when dusted 
thery
if early will get swolloed up by later calex swells -an end up inner
if later on- might wind up outer


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

have you ever smoked the pyschosis and exodus cheese then pukka? both been around a while shore ya have if ya carnt remeber u soon will pretty unmistakable flavours n smells.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> well PB seeds grow in calexes and buds are clusters of them
> seeds can be in outer calexes or inner either or both
> 
> i think it has a lot to do with when dusted
> ...


Thats what i was thinkin mate cos theve have packed on some serious weight since i fluffed so i was thinkin the inner calxys might be nocked up but been sorrounded by the new growth? or thats what i was hopin anyway! LOL...



newuserlol said:


> have you ever smoked the pyschosis and exodus cheese then pukka? both been around a while shore ya have if ya carnt remeber u soon will pretty unmistakable flavours n smells.


Ive smoked the exo before mate workin down london or thats what i got told it was a few times, not sure on the psycho could have up my way an not nown i suppose, does it smell much like the blues mate? cos a few time ive had bud that smelt like the blues but looked kinda different.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thats what i was thinkin mate cos theve have packed on some serious weight since i fluffed so i was thinkin the inner calxys might be nocked up but been sorrounded by the new growth? or thats what i was hopin anyway! LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> Ive smoked the exo before mate workin down london or thats what i got told it was a few times, not sure on the psycho could have up my way an not nown i suppose, does it smell much like the blues mate? cos a few time ive had bud that smelt like the blues but looked kinda different.


ive been smoking exodus for years not on a regular i wished but had it many many times in london where i origanally lived but the exodus is suppose to origante from where i am now or at least just the next town still for love nor money could u find much real exo here or in the 4yrs ive been here there was talk of clones being sold for silly money but actually real exo to smoke had loads more in london.

pyschosis yeah i would say dus smell alot like the livers not as cheesy tho, carnt describe the smell comparison so good both just stink like no others, like ya say once smoked ur no the difference tho cause both taste alot different and different highs.

i dont really find the exo smells so much like the livers, i find the exo has a much more acrid smell to it not as fruity or sweet.


----------



## iamaaror (Feb 6, 2012)

> Im waterin every day now in flower mate, from around week 2 i think but im in 6L now, was ruffly the same in the 10Ls though.........
> 
> 
> 
> Sound geezer cheers!.............nothin wrong with that 400w, how many plants you doin iamaaror?


I am doing 2 critical jack, 2 blue cheese under a scrog, just got my air cooled reflector today :d


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 6, 2012)

i think you are doing the right thing continue to hope 
untl the end 

i was nmakin names for mine and there was none there 
untill then i had hope 
regretfully nature sumtimes plays tricks on us 
when an if that happens you just have to try again 
dont get frustrated an dont give up - ya hear

sooner or laer you will make contack an get a good solid hit 
an knock one outa da park 

gluck


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

what did u cross again pukka? was it that grape kush that was a male that u never even see flowered or smoked???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ive been smoking exodus for years not on a regular i wished but had it many many times in london where i origanally lived but the exodus is suppose to origante from where i am now or at least just the next town still for love nor money could u find much real exo here or in the 4yrs ive been here there was talk of clones being sold for silly money but actually real exo to smoke had loads more in london.
> 
> pyschosis yeah i would say dus smell alot like the livers not as cheesy tho, carnt describe the smell comparison so good both just stink like no others, like ya say once smoked ur no the difference tho cause both taste alot different and different highs.
> 
> i dont really find the exo smells so much like the livers, i find the exo has a much more acrid smell to it not as fruity or sweet.


Think im gunna take a sample of each tomoz mate fuck it, so i can have a little early taste lol!...i rubbed the sugar leafs on all 3 the other day an the psycho an livers smelt the same sorter but like you said the exo was a lot different, and the exo looks a lot different to the others aswell kinda spiky lookin with hardly any pistals.



iamaaror said:


> I am doing 2 critical jack, 2 blue cheese under a scrog, just got my air cooled reflector today :d


Sounds a tasty line up mate! good luck!



Dwezelitsame said:


> i think you are doing the right thing continue to hope
> untl the end
> 
> i was nmakin names for mine and there was none there
> ...


Yeh im still hopin till the end mate, if ive fucked it then oh well, shit happens ill try again no dowt i aint no quitter! lol



newuserlol said:


> what did u cross again pukka? was it that grape kush that was a male that u never even see flowered or smoked???


Yeh it was the grape kush mate i seen it flowered before but no never smoked it, looked fuckin gorgeous tho, some of the frostiest shit ive seen! an was ment to have tasted good, why?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

''Yeh it was the grape kush mate i seen it flowered before but no never smoked it, looked fuckin gorgeous tho, some of the frostiest shit ive seen! an was ment to have tasted good, why?''

no reason m8 just asking lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ''Yeh it was the grape kush mate i seen it flowered before but no never smoked it, looked fuckin gorgeous tho, some of the frostiest shit ive seen! an was ment to have tasted good, why?''
> 
> no reason m8 just asking lol


 .............was you on the wind up? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> .............was you on the wind up? lol


not at all m8 i totally understand u crossing a strain u ''seen'' grown.................


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

Go on pukka Bite, Bite.... lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

P did u mark which branches u knocked up pal if so hit em again !! Could only help the course if u do pal just b extra carefull or you ll be findin seeds all through your girls mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> not at all m8 i totally understand u crossing a strain u ''seen'' grown.................


Haha its what every fucker does, you buy some seeds some are male you cross um ant got to have tried it have ya, and thats the 1st male i got! dint have a choice lol
And its only the same as me crossin it with the exo an psycho that ive only "seen" grown on here lmao!! or me gettin sent these amazin clone onlys ive only ever "seen" grown on here lol............would you not of wanted a g13 cut if i had a mother even tho you've only "seen" it on here? lmao....i could go on forever here!?!?!?!? lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Go on pukka Bite, Bite.... lol


Now, now scotty stop stirrin!! lol



cheddar1985 said:


> P did u mark which branches u knocked up pal if so hit em again !! Could only help the course if u do pal just b extra carefull or you ll be findin seeds all through your girls mate


I marked um yeh mate but wouldnt be enough time if i fluffed there down in 2 weeks.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2012)

pukka mate you will have plenty of seeds , trust mate ...


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha its what every fucker does, you buy some seeds some are male you cross um ant got to have tried it have ya, and thats the 1st male i got! dint have a choice lol
> And its only the same as me crossin it with the exo an psycho that ive only "seen" grown on here lmao!! or me gettin sent these amazin clone onlys ive only ever "seen" grown on here lol............would you not of wanted a g13 cut if i had a mother even tho you've only "seen" it on here? lmao....i could go on forever here!?!?!?!? lol


no m8 many a strain yield n produce alot of thc that what most weed plants do, i could give a list of cheap arse seedmans strains that do the same but would i breed with them??? 

still no comment just please put me on that seed sending list lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> pukka mate you will have plenty of seeds , trust mate ...


yeah trust even as nice as robs weeds was which i carnt deny still had more than a few seeds in just a 1/4???


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Now, now scotty stop stirrin!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> I marked um yeh mate but wouldnt be enough time if i fluffed there down in 2 weeks.


You could always let them do 3 pal!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> pukka mate you will have plenty of seeds , trust mate ...


Cheers rob, dont no if youve got faith in me or your givin me some but cheers anyhow mate lmao!!!



newuserlol said:


> no m8 many a strain yield n produce alot of thc that what most weed plants do, i could give a list of cheap arse seedmans strains that do the same but would i breed with them???
> 
> still no comment just please put me on that seed sending list lol


Would you breed with them????? no would ya fuck breedings only for back slaps init lol 

Aint even gotta ask mate your down for what ever! lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

Well your back'l be red raw if you pull it off matey lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah trust even as nice as robs weeds was which i carnt deny still had more than a few seeds in just a 1/4???


Way dont look like ive gotta worry about that anyhow lol



cheddar1985 said:


> You could always let them do 3 pal!!!


Got fuck all left to fluff um plus i want them down mate!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Well your back'l be red raw if you pull it off matey lol


a long way from pulling it off scot them seeds then gotta be flowered n even then the little i no about breeding dont 1st cross'es have many a different pheno until stabalized???


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey lad nott to worry pal theres always a next time fuck me its spilt tea to wot you acheive normally mate im sure as hell you ll be back at it asap if u dont reach your goal pal so ill rep u for that thank you haha!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Well your back'l be red raw if you pull it off matey lol


Had to read this twice mate lol was thinkin whats he on we na! lmao!

Not init for the back slaps, get enough with my growin  more just to repay peeps that have sorted me an just to try it for me self! lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

This forum is aload if bollox ill be back after spreadin sum shit u fucked up homo stats


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> a long way from pulling it off scot them seeds then gotta be flowered n even then the little i no about breeding dont 1st cross'es have many a different pheno until stabalized???


Yeh f1's you get a load off diferent phenos mate


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> This forum is aload if bollox ill be back after spreadin sum shit u fucked up homo stats


lowering pukkas thread thats just not cool chedz, pukka has alot of good american buddys who dont quite get the humor u should be ashamed of yaself m8.................


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

How do u stabilize it???


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah trust even as nice as robs weeds was which i carnt deny still had more than a few seeds in just a 1/4???


haha how many seeds did you get out ya 6gram Q ? lol 
send em me if you dont want em ill use em  

And to pukka i was being sincere mate , you will deffo have some seeds 100% , just cus you cant see em dont mean there not there , i had about 10 max i cud see in my plant and in the end i must of pulled over 150 out the bitch lol 

seeds are a good learning curve imo and also if you got aload of seeds you created then they aint cost you fuck all if you wanna change your growing style like to hydro or sumit and u fuck up who cares you aint lost owt cus the seeds where free n theres loads of em


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

Fuck sorry pukka but aint sorry about offendin the americans pal lmfao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hey lad nott to worry pal theres always a next time fuck me its spilt tea to wot you acheive normally mate im sure as hell you ll be back at it asap if u dont reach your goal pal so ill rep u for that thank you haha!!





cheddar1985 said:


> This forum is aload if bollox ill be back after spreadin sum shit u fucked up homo stats


You dont half talk some bollox you chedz!! lol ...............er cheers mate!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You dont half talk some bollox you chedz!! lol ...............er cheers mate!


I know pal i was just tryin to tell ya to up your game u thick fuck lol !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

Fuckin can tell the UKers outa bounds got stuck with you muggys cants(best sambo voice) lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin can tell the UKers outa bounds got stuck with you muggys cants(best sambo voice) lol


Haha it looks fun in there tonight lmfbo im on it cuz your borin me lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> haha how many seeds did you get out ya 6gram Q ? lol
> send em me if you dont want em ill use em
> 
> And to pukka i was being sincere mate , you will deffo have some seeds 100% , just cus you cant see em dont mean there not there , i had about 10 max i cud see in my plant and in the end i must of pulled over 150 out the bitch lol
> ...


Thats the spirit mate! nice chap you are! cheers!!

And its good to see the lads growin out your shit aswell, and swoppin keepers an stuff im lookin foward to popin some of my own seeds aswell.

Might have ago at fem seeds with the silver spray do a livers, exo and psycho backcross fems! that would be good!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 6, 2012)

one of my mates setup, seems to be getting the hang of it, under my wing kinda thing. in there is psyco, exodus, blue cheese, blz bud and lemon haze of course  hope ur all well, suppose i best catch up on what i been missing lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

las fingerez said:


> one of my mates setup, seems to be getting the hang of it, under my wing kinda thing. in there is psyco, exodus, blue cheese, blz bud and lemon haze of course  hope ur all well, suppose i best catch up on what i been missing lmao
> 
> View attachment 2042667


i was about to post ''oh yes the big dog is here until i see that fucking pic m8 lolol

can ya tell whos pissed n on the rampage.............. lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i was about to post ''oh yes the big dog is here until i see that fucking pic m8 lolol
> 
> can ya tell whos pissed n on the rampage.............. lol


dont be mean he's learning to grow and made a few mistakes


----------



## Griffta (Feb 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Might have ago at fem seeds with the silver spray do a livers, exo and psycho backcross fems! that would be good!


you KNOW that makes sense!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh f1's you get a load off diferent phenos mate


Not as many as you get at the F2 stage though. That is where shit gets real interesting.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

keep looking at me plants m8 and thinking fank fuck i changed to coco they just so much bigger,healthier than my soil grows.

i talked about changing to coco for bout 18mnths but never would have unless i see u grow how ya grow.....

ya still a numpty tho lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

U dne a hydro grow before Sambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> U dne a hydro grow before Sambo?


no m8 i grow to pay bills scot was always too scared to change from what i new which was soil, have always wanted to try hydro but scared of fucking it up if im honest.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

In ma opinion hydro far easier than coco. Av never struggled so much with deficiencies as i hve with coco.

Faster growth than coco if u think thats faster than soil n as long as u dilute ur nutes prop u'd b fine... Look at robs m8 what was it about 4 oz early,a jst got 6.5 12/12 fae seed,imagine what u could.do wae the exo lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> In ma opinion hydro far easier than coco. Av never struggled so much with deficiencies as i hve with coco.
> 
> Faster growth than coco if u think thats faster than soil n as long as u dilute ur nutes prop u'd b fine... Look at robs m8 what was it about 4 oz early,a jst got 6.5 12/12 fae seed,imagine what u could.do wae the exo lol


i no i no 

thats exactly the reason ive always wanted to try hydro for the yields and also i gotta admit i was suprised at both yours and robs weed i didnt think it would be as nice,clean tasteing as it was.

your get to try some exo n pyscho soon from me and also when ya ready the exo n pyscho is there for ya just ask, will take me a few wks at the mo cause me mothers for the next run only just rooted but they are urs when ya want em.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

A think its the pebbles mate, the guy in the hyro shop said that it would make the taste as good as the soil. Think he's rite there cos av dne the nft trays n didnt think there was much of a taste,but again dwc with a few pebbles n the taste wiz bk.

Cheers 4 that mate,if ma dog seed dnt pop then m goin to b lookin 4 somethin for ma farm. Exo or psycho sounds rite up that street cheers lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 7, 2012)

las fingerez said:


> one of my mates setup, seems to be getting the hang of it, under my wing kinda thing. in there is psyco, exodus, blue cheese, blz bud and lemon haze of course  hope ur all well, suppose i best catch up on what i been missing lmao
> 
> View attachment 2042667


Eyup las me old mukka, soz i didnt reply last night mate i jogged on with the face on lol....tell ya mate there lookin sweet mate come on loads since i last seen um 
what the blz bud?? somethin new? hows it goin anyhow?



Griffta said:


> you KNOW that makes sense!


Sure does mate, ill defo try it 1 day!



billcollector99 said:


> Not as many as you get at the F2 stage though. That is where shit gets real interesting.


Thanks for the info mate, still tryin to get me head round it all but im gettin there!



newuserlol said:


> keep looking at me plants m8 and thinking fank fuck i changed to coco they just so much bigger,healthier than my soil grows.
> 
> i talked about changing to coco for bout 18mnths but never would have unless i see u grow how ya grow.....
> 
> ya still a numpty tho lol


You'l never go back mate trust me, the stuff is wicked!...........you'l smash ya old yields no bother!



scotia1982 said:


> A think its the pebbles mate, the guy in the hyro shop said that it would make the taste as good as the soil. Think he's rite there cos av dne the nft trays n didnt think there was much of a taste,but again dwc with a few pebbles n the taste wiz bk.
> 
> Cheers 4 that mate,if ma dog seed dnt pop then m goin to b lookin 4 somethin for ma farm. Exo or psycho sounds rite up that street cheers lol


Are you a dafty or what? you'l have um by the wknd! lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

Haha mind u wernt sure m8 cos a thingy... Anyways brilliant mate think ma 2nd dog seeds gonnae crak but av turned ma ma cupboard in bedroom into veg chamb with some little strip light thingys that r supposed to gve same lumens as a 400mh but without.the heat. Got it off grotec for 40 so hopefully it'l b good enough


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 7, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Haha mind u wernt sure m8 cos a thingy... Anyways brilliant mate think ma 2nd dog seeds gonnae crak but av turned ma ma cupboard in bedroom into veg chamb with some little strip light thingys that r supposed to gve same lumens as a 400mh but without.the heat. Got it off grotec for 40 so hopefully it'l b good enough


Sound that mate glad for ya, can keep some mothers, an ant got to go 12/12 on everythin now, that light sounds good aswell, what they called?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

Its on the grotec site lightin section. Jst says prop light n then when a read more it said bout it bein bout 140w and gves the same lumens. It brought ma seeds on for a dy or 2 till they popped out the root riots. Once av got a.mother n tested we will no more lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 7, 2012)

Exo


Livers/blues


Psycho


Group shots


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

All hail the coco king!!! Those some beasts u got there pukka lad 

Roll on the wknd lmao


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 7, 2012)

looking real nice!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks awesome man they are really packin on that weight!!!!

HP


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

update looks the bollax m8! real nice, ya gonna get a nice ol yield there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2012)

broon noser  

looks class pukka.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> broon noser
> 
> looks class pukka.


lololol feek off............


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> update looks the bollax m8! real nice, ya gonna get a nice ol yield there.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> broon noser
> 
> looks class pukka.


hahaha 

yeah i'm with both of them looks sweet in there bro


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 10, 2012)

whuts the dilly yo


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> All hail the coco king!!! Those some beasts u got there pukka lad
> 
> Roll on the wknd lmao


Cheers scotty me old!.........will be monday now matey had a few straddles so waited for them an cant be arsed today lol!



gaztoth said:


> looking real nice!


Thanks gazo!!!



HotPhyre said:


> Looks awesome man they are really packin on that weight!!!!
> 
> HP


Yeh fattnin up nice now mate. cheers



newuserlol said:


> update looks the bollax m8! real nice, ya gonna get a nice ol yield there.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> broon noser
> 
> looks class pukka.





newuserlol said:


> lololol feek off............


Now now girls lol...................nice 1 lads!



las fingerez said:


> hahaha
> 
> yeah i'm with both of them looks sweet in there bro
> 
> View attachment 2046423


Thanks mate, nice pic what size pots are they? you not rockin any 1ltr airpots yet? 



Dwezelitsame said:


> whuts the dilly yo


Hi mate all sorted!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nae probs mate should be in most of nxt week anyways, started the ripen on the BC this morning so will be on that for a week at least


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello mate, how come you didnt use canna boost?
and what do you think of that overdrive and bud blood?!?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> Hello mate, how come you didnt use canna boost?
> and what do you think of that overdrive and bud blood?!?


Hi mate, i did use it my 1st grow then i got a 10ltr of topmax for free so started usin that instead of the boost, used the boost this grow but as a folair feed, seemed to work good like that and i hardly used any atall which is good cos its pricey.

I use the overdrive mate an think its sound cheap aswell, couldnt say about the blood


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2012)

Fucking rocking it pukka lad! i'd love my grows to finish up looking like that, might require an overdose of not-being-a-lazy-cunt though lol. Fantastic stuff!

And whilr i'm here, howdy fucking hey Las! I don't venture around the forum too much but good to see you still kicking around!  Hope everything is good with you and life


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi mate, i did use it my 1st grow then i got a 10ltr of topmax for free so started usin that instead of the boost, used the boost this grow but as a folair feed, seemed to work good like that and i hardly used any atall which is good cos its pricey.
> 
> I use the overdrive mate an think its sound cheap aswell, couldnt say about the blood


yeah i know what you mean about the boost, i havent tried folair feeding with it as im worried about the buds getting damp and getting rot. You had no probs?

Lovely looking grow by the way sir


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Fucking rocking it pukka lad! i'd love my grows to finish up looking like that, might require an overdose of not-being-a-lazy-cunt though lol. Fantastic stuff!
> 
> And whilr i'm here, howdy fucking hey Las! I don't venture around the forum too much but good to see you still kicking around!  Hope everything is good with you and life


Haha cheers ttt nice to see you venturin outta the UKer old boy! lol.............id love to be as laid back as you mate 



weedlingsprout said:


> yeah i know what you mean about the boost, i havent tried folair feeding with it as im worried about the buds getting damp and getting rot. You had no probs?
> 
> Lovely looking grow by the way sir


Thanks mate, not sure no sign of mold, i stopped spayin at week 5 i think, the buds will dry out tho its only like when it rains.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 11, 2012)

bud blood i used the last grow wit bush master 

bush master stumps vertical growth and encourages bushing out

bud blood at switch (sum use it before) it encourages the plant to lead into budding sxip the stretch phase -in the end finish will come little sooner 

i have a little over 4 feet an sum stretchers runnin

bb=lagitimus


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> bud blood i used the last grow wit bush master
> 
> bush master stumps vertical growth and encourages bushing out
> 
> ...


Hello mate!...does the bb improve taste atall?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 11, 2012)

i re read the claims a long list an yeah it said juicy and taste -quite along list of things it claims to do -not cheap


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 11, 2012)

sooo mr pukka when you wanna do a meet ? i can wait till you chopped if you like , ill save you a 8th of the lemon regardless of when it is  also got you 8 slh x bb in a zippy  

you can have it via fairy if you like or you can have it know or when your stuffs ready ... im not fussed its set to one side for you anyway mate , what ever is easiest / best for you


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 14, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i re read the claims a long list an yeah it said juicy and taste -quite along list of things it claims to do -not cheap


Thanks for the info mate, ive took a peak sounds shit hot if it does what it says!



RobbieP said:


> sooo mr pukka when you wanna do a meet ? i can wait till you chopped if you like , ill save you a 8th of the lemon regardless of when it is  also got you 8 slh x bb in a zippy
> 
> you can have it via fairy if you like or you can have it know or when your stuffs ready ... im not fussed its set to one side for you anyway mate , what ever is easiest / best for you


Hiya mate, might aswell wait till im done an meet ant we be easier, that way i can sort ya some of mine if i got any lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 14, 2012)

Right peeps this is the last time you'l see the girls standin, harvest in 7 days give or take.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 14, 2012)

woohoo , looking phat mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 14, 2012)

Cheers geezer, there comin on strong cant wait to get um down now, i started the flush yesterday.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tic toc tic toc lol.. Ladies lookin very sexy this fine valentines evening lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2012)

must be nearly ready by now?!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 15, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Tic toc tic toc lol.. Ladies lookin very sexy this fine valentines evening lol





Don Gin and Ton said:


> must be nearly ready by now?!


Cheers not long now lads, some time next week!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2012)

empty ya box lad


----------



## Fac33 (Feb 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers geezer, there comin on strong cant wait to get um down now, i started the flush yesterday.


nice one mate, they look well frosty


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> empty ya box lad


All empty mate 



Fac33 said:


> nice one mate, they look well frosty



Cheers geezer! Do I no you?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

not working today geezer?

what filter using m8? that must be stinky now!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> not working today geezer?
> 
> what filter using m8? that must be stinky now!


Yeh im on me break mate 

Got a 4" cheapo I got with the fan mate when I 1st started 1 of them kits its wank Defo due a upgrade gunna sort it when I shut shop. Nicked a 6" ruck fan from work so gunna use that, any idea ruff price of a 6" filter mate?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 15, 2012)

^^^^^^^your soul.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh im on me break mate
> 
> Got a 4" cheapo I got with the fan mate when I 1st started 1 of them kits its wank Defo due a upgrade gunna sort it when I shut shop. Nicked a 6" ruck fan from work so gunna use that, any idea ruff price of a 6" filter mate?


they aint that cheap m8 i just had a look at the rhino pro filters heres the link, that must be stinking with just a budget filter???

heres the link to the filters http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Growroom-Products/Carbon-Filters-&-Odour-Control/Rhino-Pro-Filters-&-Pre%252dFilters/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2012)

i just dropped about 85ish on an IKON 6inch filter. should last me a good while though.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i just dropped about 85ish on an IKON 6inch filter. should last me a good while though.


that a nice price m8, i got 2 6'' 1 low power 1 high the high power 1 make alot of noise but really works well then i got a lil 4inch all are made by can?? 16'' of filters in the room i no abit overkill but no smell lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2012)

I've got my 10 inch fan and a fuck off huge rhino filter sat doing nowt but its a bit overkill for a 1.2 tent haha got a buyer lined up for the tent and filter. for £150 cover the cost of the new tent n fan


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

10'' fucking el dont it make alot of noise don?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 15, 2012)

Ive got a couple of 10inch ruck fans and they sound like a jumbo jet taking off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2012)

oh aye like a jet is about right. i hooked the fucker up to the filter and set it away in the living room without the tube at yon end just to see how noisy it would be. fucking thing blew black coal dust everywhere.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

day 21 of 12/12 m8


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> day 21 of 12/12 m8
> 
> View attachment 2061142


Lookin good now matey,my thread not good enough for your pics now??  lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> they aint that cheap m8 i just had a look at the rhino pro filters heres the link, that must be stinking with just a budget filter???
> 
> heres the link to the filters http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Growroom-Products/Carbon-Filters-&-Odour-Control/Rhino-Pro-Filters-&-Pre%2dFilters/


The house dunt mate cos the rooms all sealed but outside does pong lol every fucka smokes weed on my block tho so int that on top mate, thanks for the link.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i just dropped about 85ish on an IKON 6inch filter. should last me a good while though.


Nice 1 geeza ill take a look seems sound price.



newuserlol said:


> day 21 of 12/12 m8
> 
> View attachment 2061142


Beautiful mate comin on strong, look nice an healthy too!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 15, 2012)

lookin spiffy


----------



## fitzgib (Feb 16, 2012)

hi pukka,

just got some seedlings on the go,
when u water do you water till run off at this stage or just give them a little bit
im in 1 liter pots and have just started the light feed of 2mls a+b per 4l and 4mls rhiz per 4l

cheers


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 16, 2012)

yo Bro how you be 

post 1998 nice showin there 
that was a good year for me 

nice work 
time to reap whut you sow 
enjoy 

where to from here 
looking at post 1998 i found myself wishin for a smell screen 
or sum kinda scratch n sniff


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 16, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> lookin spiffy


Dont no what that means but thanks mate! lol



fitzgib said:


> hi pukka,
> 
> just got some seedlings on the go,
> when u water do you water till run off at this stage or just give them a little bit
> ...


No run off for the 1st week or so mate just keep it moist then start with a little until your where you wanna be.



Dwezelitsame said:


> yo Bro how you be
> 
> post 1998 nice showin there
> that was a good year for me
> ...


Hey bro im good thanks, hows you?
what was you upto in 98 then mate? think id just started smokin weed around then in the 1st year at school! lol
all my mothers are gone bro so when im back up it will be seed runs for a while
it propa stinks in there mate wish you could smell it!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2012)

eyup lad looking nice, wanted 2 reach out and grab them fuckers lol

my mates just gone into 12.12 should be interesting to see what happens, i've estimated 2oz a girl which is achievable i think? 10x lemons and 2x psycosis. oh and that me in the mask, and no you cant see my eyes lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2012)

las fingerez said:


> eyup lad looking nice, wanted 2 reach out and grab them fuckers lol
> 
> my mates just gone into 12.12 should be interesting to see what happens, i've estimated 2oz a girl which is achievable i think? 10x lemons and 2x psycosis. oh and that me in the mask, and no you cant see my eyes lol


Eyup mate!

tell ya mate there lookin sweet geezer an he will piss 2 oz a plant specialy with that lemon lol what lights he got in there? 
nice jingo in the pic mate lol an thats a lot better with the mask lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2012)

alrite m8 hows ya doodaling?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> alrite m8 hows ya doodaling?
> 
> stevenage/spurs is on the tele sunday make a change being able to see me team cause i wont pay for the sport channels fuck that.


Eyup mate, im sound tar not gunna match tomoz mate mrs got me crackin on with the decoratin  , im gunna watch the spurs game mate we the young un, get ya sen off to boozer to watch um play! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup mate, im sound tar not gunna match tomoz mate mrs got me crackin on with the decoratin  , im gunna watch the spurs game mate we the young un, get ya sen off to boozer to watch um play! lol


fuck that m8 vodka cost too much in a pub plus only cunts i no here support liverpool n man u at least no gooners thats a good thing lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck that m8 vodka cost too much in a pub plus only cunts i no here support liverpool n man u at least no gooners thats a good thing lol


Haha smuggle a bottle in an by ya mixer geezer lol the mrs antie an uncle, cuzs an that are gooners mate, aye young un likes spurs propa winds them up, an last arsenel game we watched we um he was cheerin for man u when they hammered um 6-0 or sumut lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm goin to plead total ignorance here n say i bought a spurs away top (sky blue mansion poker sponsor) n c eva.since people up here ask me.if am jewish?? maybe u could explain please sambo??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> I'm goin to plead total ignorance here n say i bought a spurs away top (sky blue mansion poker sponsor) n c eva.since people up here ask me.if am jewish?? maybe u could explain please sambo??


Hello scotty hows it goin matey??


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> I'm goin to plead total ignorance here n say i bought a spurs away top (sky blue mansion poker sponsor) n c eva.since people up here ask me.if am jewish?? maybe u could explain please sambo??


lmao spurs are the YIDS m8 its a jewish area well the surrounding areas maybe not tottenham thats more a crack area but stamford hill, stoke newington both fairly close very jewish and the owners etc all jewish ya fucking yid lol

now my family are all jews but ive never been they never really liked me that much after me joke of what the difference between a pizza n a jew??? u dont need the punch line post will only get deleted lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmao spurs are the YIDS m8 its a jewish area well the surrounding areas maybe not tottenham thats more a crack area but stamford hill, stoke newington both fairly close very jewish and the owners etc all jewish ya fucking yid lol
> 
> now my family are all jews but ive never been they never really liked me that much after me joke of what the difference between a pizza n a jew??? u dont need the punch line post will only get deleted lmao


pm me nit heard that one lol.... Ps am not a yid jst liked the colour lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hello scotty hows it goin matey??


Alrite geezer,am giod matey slightly pished now,waitin on ma valentines prezi,she been upstairs for hrs lmao

hows u matey?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Alrite geezer,am giod matey slightly pished now,waitin on ma valentines prezi,she been upstairs for hrs lmao
> 
> hows u matey?


Im sound mate.......fuckin valentines?? bit lait lad, you sure she ant fell asleep? lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im sound mate.......fuckin valentines?? bit lait lad, you sure she ant fell asleep? lol


Aye she's bk now lol. The wee mans been no well so thot we'd wait till wknd... Wot team is ir u support m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2012)

valentines lol fuck i hate my missus far too much for that shite but u make ya bed u lay on it and i certainly made my bed now.....

still thinking fuck it go sell the ps3 2mora n go stay at ya own place sambo for a bit, i really do hate the cunt.

i need to sort it out n stop thinking karma will keep me safe, what they gonna do anyway slap my wrist but this spending all the money on other people cause its good karma aint getting me too far lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Aye she's bk now lol. The wee mans been no well so thot we'd wait till wknd... Wot team is ir u support m8?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ps3 thats nxt on ma list got ma xbox free wae.ma fne lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


>


Lmao a wnt to sheffield campin wae the scouts wen a.wiz a wee laddie lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> valentines lol fuck i hate my missus far too much for that shite but u make ya bed u lay on it and i certainly made my bed now.....
> 
> still thinking fuck it go sell the ps3 2mora n go stay at ya own place sambo for a bit, i really do hate the cunt.
> 
> i need to sort it out n stop thinking karma will keep me safe, what they gonna do anyway slap my wrist but this spending all the money on other people cause its good karma aint getting me too far lmao


Chill ya sen down mate an get cracked on we that work!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Lmao a wnt to sheffield campin wae the scouts wen a.wiz a wee laddie lol


i was in the cubs could have met before mate lmao.....sad twats!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Chill ya sen down mate an get cracked on we that work!


i burnt to many braincells carnt concentrate for more than 10minits, fuck it fuck her and fucking trying to be a normal responsable human being im packing up the ps3 lol got a good few k in 5wks and just gonna go bigger again aint ever gonna do anything else legal need to stop kidding meself..........


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> i was in the cubs could have met before mate lmao.....sad twats!


Quite possibly matey think ur a wee bit younger than me tho. Used to love the cubs n scouts think thats where a picd up me bad habits,drink drugs n girls lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i burnt to many braincells carnt concentrate for more than 10minits, fuck it fuck her and fucking trying to be a normal responsable human being im packing up the ps3 lol got a good few k in 5wks and just gonna go bigger again aint ever gonna do anything else legal need to stop kidding meself..........


Man up mate ya soft cunt ya can do owt with some effort lol just fuckintry at least!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Quite possibly matey think ur a wee bit younger than me tho. Used to love the cubs n scouts think thats where a picd up me bad habits,drink drugs n girls lmao


How old are ya old boy? i was on rosie and jim when i was i the cubs, that daft boat went bye an said on it, look some scouts in the field lol......clame to fame an all that!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 17, 2012)

Rosie & jim,rosie & jim sac magiic haha a remember that. Av no claim to fame 

Am jst shy of the big 30


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Rosie & jim,rosie & jim sac magiic haha a remember that. Av no claim to fame
> 
> Am jst shy of the big 30


Only 3 years then pops lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup mate!
> 
> tell ya mate there lookin sweet geezer an he will piss 2 oz a plant specialy with that lemon lol what lights he got in there?
> nice jingo in the pic mate lol an thats a lot better with the mask lol


2x 600 dr150 on its side lol

edit secret jardin dr150 = 1.5m x 1.5m x 2m tent


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2012)

las fingerez said:


> 2x 600 dr150 on its side lol
> 
> edit secret jardin dr150 = 1.5m x 1.5m x 2m tent


On its side mate? how come?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> On its side mate? how come?


its 2mtr high so then becomes 2mtr long and if ya a scrog master then height aint no fing but a chicken wing lol 

and of course m8 pissed as usual pukka and yeah im a soft cunt most deffo but such is life.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its 2mtr high so then becomes 2mtr long and if ya a scrog master then height aint no fing but a chicken wing lol
> 
> and of course m8 pissed as usual pukka and yeah im a soft cunt most deffo but such is life.


Las has taught his mate well then lmao!.........you need a kick up the arse mate, int there no 1 to help just to get ya rollin?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Las has taught his mate well then lmao!.........you need a kick up the arse mate, int there no 1 to help just to get ya rollin?


m8 i just need to accept what i am and thats a fucking wasteman fact, i dont lie never even online lol such is life oldboy il just keep upping shit till it ends and i dont do that bad anyway just wanted abit more job satisfaction n worth....


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2012)

na he wouldnt scrog them, there just gonna be short and stumpy so the light can penetrate through to the bottom. see what happens, theres plenty of space to breath


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 17, 2012)

Las u r a god m8,first time av spoke to u but thank you very much!! I've currently got a small cut of ur slh in ma dwc n a cant fuckin wait!!!!!! Cheers matey


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Las u r a god m8,first time av spoke to u but thank you very much!! I've currently got a small cut of ur slh in ma dwc n a cant fuckin wait!!!!!! Cheers matey


no worries, enjoy  just do me a favour and take it past 63days 12.12, feed it something sweet towards the end (mollases, canna boost etc) and good luck 

EDIT something sweet coz ur hydro like me kinda (coco is hydro), dont need 2 worry if in soil  brings the flavor out more


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> m8 i just need to accept what i am and thats a fucking wasteman fact, i dont lie never even online lol such is life oldboy il just keep upping shit till it ends and i dont do that bad anyway just wanted abit more job satisfaction n worth....


ya only a waster if ya accept it an be 1 mate can always do better, not gunna keep naggin ya tho mate its upto you shame tho.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2012)

las fingerez said:


> na he wouldnt scrog them, there just gonna be short and stumpy so the light can penetrate through to the bottom. see what happens, theres plenty of space to breath


Hows he get them short un stumpy then mate? that lemon gets pretty big easy dun it.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2012)

top them about week 2 veg, they had 3.5 weeks from rooted clone, i've done it myself before and have got her fairly short, i've got faith but we'll see, i'll just help him supercrop if anything goes 2 mad lol

oh and Metal Hallied lights, i swear by them, i'm convinced it helps strech. he's got 1x hps and 1x mh in at the mo so it will be a fair test for the ones at the edges i guess


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2012)

Aye the topped 1 i did dint get big mate, got a 400w mh off WOW an a digitalballast im settin up when im back, so i can veg with that then switch to the 600 hps in the room.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2012)

keep the mh in for 1-2 weeks 12.12 for best results i find


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2012)

las fingerez said:


> keep the mh in for 1-2 weeks 12.12 for best results i find


Thanks for that mate i was thinkin about that the ohter day!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 17, 2012)

las fingerez said:


> no worries, enjoy  just do me a favour and take it past 63days 12.12, feed it something sweet towards the end (mollases, canna boost etc) and good luck
> 
> EDIT something sweet coz ur hydro like me kinda (coco is hydro), dont need 2 worry if in soil  brings the flavor out more


Ghe ripen m8 am.smokin ur ronnie right now at 8wk with a wks ripen.dne in.coco n its.the dogs!! Excuse punctuation as i'm pished on ma fne. Did u not say in robs thread.to tale it 72 dys??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2012)

See ya lads im off!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Ghe ripen m8 am.smokin ur ronnie right now at 8wk with a wks ripen.dne in.coco n its.the dogs!! Excuse punctuation as i'm pished on ma fne. Did u not say in robs thread.to tale it 72 dys??


cheers bro

na thats the lemon 72 days. 63 days was about right for the blue cheese - ronnie but 8 weeks is more than smokable


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 18, 2012)

just got a like from WoW aint seen that mofo online for ages hope alls good m8.

sorry bout the meltdown last night pukka too many problems n too much vodka........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> just got a like from WoW aint seen that mofo online for ages hope alls good m8.
> 
> sorry bout the meltdown last night pukka too many problems n too much vodka........


I ant spoke to him for a while either mate, where you at WoW?!!!!!!! lol

no need!, ya dint do nowt mate cant even remember what went off an ill be fucked if im lookin back to check lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 16, 2012)

WTF is goin on?


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 16, 2012)

Riu got hacked last nite m8 posts changed n shit. Can only back up from 20/02 

Ps came this morn


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeh i tried comin on last night an all posts were changed now come on now mate an its as if weve gone back in time lol had a old pm off chedz from weeks ago thought i was crackin up at 1st! lol

Buzzin mate glad it got ok.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 16, 2012)

A no mate folk r crackin up cos lots of their journals r missing. Aye got it ok,its a lifesaver m8 cos a got nothin n absolutely pratted for cash 

Anyways cheers much m8 its appreciated


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 16, 2012)

Fuckin sites fucked up haha ive lost all journal likes posts hahaha fuck me sum cunt done the place proper rather amusin if i dont say meself lol me i could nt give a fuck tbh but i can see why peeps am moanin lol o well how yaself scotia pal you all good? !!


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin sites fucked up haha ive lost all journal likes posts hahaha fuck me sum cunt done the place proper rather amusin if i dont say meself lol me i could nt give a fuck tbh but i can see why peeps am moanin lol o well how yaself scotia pal you all good? !!


No too shabby m8,stressed out ma tiny little mind so jst hain a wee psycho dooby tae level me off. How's u matey?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 16, 2012)

Im good lad you avin a shit time lad not to worrie lad were theres a wil theres a way pal just chillin with a big bottle ov stella got work again tomoz and sunday that ll be 19 dayz without a fuckin break the gaffa is takin the piss but hey you gotta get wot ya can n!!owa dayz so i cant complain


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Im good lad you avin a shit time lad not to worrie lad were theres a wil theres a way pal just chillin with a big bottle ov stella got work again tomoz and sunday that ll be 19 dayz without a fuckin break the gaffa is takin the piss but hey you gotta get wot ya can n!!owa dayz so i cant complain


Aye m8 uncle died on wed n waitin on the mrs scan results. Gettin a lot of abdomeb pain but a s'pose no news good news when thats concerned


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Mar 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi people thought i start a new thread for my 2nd grow and future grows as the name of my 1st is kinda wrong now lol First canna coco grow with canna nutes
> 
> So ive just completed my 1st grow in canna coco with canna nutes, witch went a hole lot better then i'd expected, i amazed my self with the results i got!! So im goin to be usin the canna for a while now i think lol the stuff is wicked!!
> 
> ...


Pukka has some amazing genitics. you picked a good one. 

check out this one for you're next grow - http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Pukka_Skunk/Pukka_Seeds/


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 16, 2012)

its mad lol im getting on fine with the coco now lol think it was a ph thing lol getsome pics up lol


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Mar 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> its mad lol im getting on fine with the coco now lol think it was a ph thing lol getsome pics up lol


Here's a tip:

Optimal PH: 
veg- 6.5
bloom- 6.3

optimal humidity:
veg: 65%
bloom: below 50% to prevent mold and fungus

follow this and you can never go wrong.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Aye m8 uncle died on wed n waitin on the mrs scan results. Gettin a lot of abdomeb pain but a s'pose no news good news when thats concerned


Yeah lad sum shit week for ya fuck i know how it feels to lose sum1 close to ya i lost a uncle to alcohol matevit cut me into but itll make you stronger in the end mate shit i was down for a few weeks but it give you a new meanin to life and makes you gratefull to wot you ve really got eg misses kid nice home no real addictions other than smokin!! Tbh lad he saved me from the beer pal i was drinkin from the thursday to early monday mornin and i mean savage lad id wake uo with hangover and could nt cope so i was straight back on it from as soon as i ooened me eyes till weneva i calapsed which is neva a good thing shit id av permanent memory loss for 4 days outta the 7 anythin could of happened to us lad i was a fuckin mess in the head!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 16, 2012)

Am no really a big drinker now had it bad for that n disco biscuits when a wiz younger, cant b fucked wae it now. A like ma smoke, chill out n relax. Ma uncle had prostate cancer, opens your eyes a bit lost ma cousin coupla yr bk tae ovarian as well. Fuckin horrible disease, just as well you dnt know what in front of ye pal, enjoy it while you can


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ill drink to that lad me nan died from overian to she fought all she could bless her she was as frail as ive seen any1 in my whole life its about time they found a method of erasing it sooner rather than lata pal hope u and yours get sum answers soon as well lad and just hope if there is a god he ll send ya sum luck your ways pal!!


----------



## fitzgib (Mar 16, 2012)

hey pukka, following your grow as close as poss, after and before watering do your plants droop,
got some northern lights on the go and they go all limp, perk up for a day, then go limp again, 
im in coco, 10ltr pots and 5 weeks into veg and im feeding when it feels like they have used half there weight

cheers


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ill drink to that lad me nan died from overian to she fought all she could bless her she was as frail as ive seen any1 in my whole life its about time they found a method of erasing it sooner rather than lata pal hope u and yours get sum answers soon as well lad and just hope if there is a god he ll send ya sum luck your ways pal!!


Cheers m8. Fuck a thot he'd sent me luck yesterday. Had a 50p each way fivefold on the horses at Cheltenham n 1 fucker let me dwn for £16k,the dirty bastard didnt even get placed for £50


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

Sometimes plants droop, sometimes they don't but I would say your girls are hungry. Keep feeding. Don't let them droop


----------



## fitzgib (Mar 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Sometimes plants droop, sometimes they don't but I would say your girls are hungry. Keep feeding. Don't let them droop



nice one for info
think i was feeding too fast, put the sprinkler attachment on my watering can and fed slow and even and seems to have done the trick instead of the flash flood method ive adopted

peace


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 17, 2012)

yo PB i just had a brain flash 
how did you make out wit yo seeds run bruh
just thought about it and you 
dont member if i had heard


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 17, 2012)

Big cheers to you pukka lad. Did u use the ripen with the coco this time,a cant remember?? Lol was tasty tasty tasty n a get wot u mean bout bedtime weed lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wot yas bin smokin scotia? !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wtf lad send it us again ill save the cunt in my inbox pal were it all kick off lol let us at him the divey fuck haha im up for the wind up lol tbh im uo for anythin i feel like im on top of the world haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 18, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A no mate folk r crackin up cos lots of their journals r missing. Aye got it ok,its a lifesaver m8 cos a got nothin n absolutely pratted for cash
> 
> Anyways cheers much m8 its appreciated


No worries mate 



Nepaljam x Oaxaca said:


> Pukka has some amazing genitics. you picked a good one.
> 
> check out this one for you're next grow - http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Pukka_Skunk/Pukka_Seeds/


Haha cheers mate look good dont they, thanks for droppin in.



Nepaljam x Oaxaca said:


> Here's a tip:
> 
> Optimal PH:
> veg- 6.5
> ...


6.5 Ph is a little high for coco mate.



fitzgib said:


> hey pukka, following your grow as close as poss, after and before watering do your plants droop,
> got some northern lights on the go and they go all limp, perk up for a day, then go limp again,
> im in coco, 10ltr pots and 5 weeks into veg and im feeding when it feels like they have used half there weight
> 
> cheers





fitzgib said:


> nice one for info
> think i was feeding too fast, put the sprinkler attachment on my watering can and fed slow and even and seems to have done the trick instead of the flash flood method ive adopted
> 
> peace


Looks like you got it sorted mate, waterin right is the only tricky thing with coco really but you soon get used to it.



Dwezelitsame said:


> yo PB i just had a brain flash
> how did you make out wit yo seeds run bruh
> just thought about it and you
> dont member if i had heard


Hello mate, seed run went good bro got quite a lot from all 3 an only the chosen branch got seeds so im happy with that.
still pickin seeds from the buds gunna just go through the lot an get them all soon keep meanin to then not gettin round to it, im guessin over 100 from each
there all mature aswell upto now so think my timing was good
all 3 comin your way plus some other stuff i got mate



scotia1982 said:


> Big cheers to you pukka lad. Did u use the ripen with the coco this time,a cant remember?? Lol was tasty tasty tasty n a get wot u mean bout bedtime weed lmao


No worries matey glad you liked it, i used the canna boost mate had half a 250ml bottle id been usin for a foliar spray so went with that, wasnt sure if it would work on the taste just usin it for 8 days, its ment to improve taste but when you use it through flowerin, seemed to work ok, the psycho was pretty tasteless at 1st but it was real smooth not harsh or chemically, its just gettin better an better the longer its cured.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey p wots goin down bro i expect your gettin excited about seeing ya lad ay? !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hey p wots goin down bro i expect your gettin excited about seeing ya lad ay? !!


Eyup chedz im just chillin mate feel shit went to watch boxin last night, you watch on sky sports1? yeh cant wait to see him now mate only 5 weeks but could be sooner lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah mate the waitins the toughest time lol na been workin non stop mate had 2 days off in 28 days so tryin to get me rest in tbh good night i take it? !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yeah mate the waitins the toughest time lol na been workin non stop mate had 2 days off in 28 days so tryin to get me rest in tbh good night i take it? !!


yeh its killin me lol some hard graft that mate.......yeh good night got smashed lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 18, 2012)

It pays tho pal no probs there exept the fuckin tax man takin 3 4 hundred every cuntin week !! Lol been hangin round mma for a bit tbh lad i like boxin but not as much as mma tbh


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 19, 2012)

Tax mans a cunt end of lol..............i like the old mma mate ufc a good watch but not fussed doin it myself the thought of rollin around with big sweaty blokes doesnt interest me like you mate lol i like the fitness and decipline boxin brings!

so the sites still fucked i see its a joke riu get ya thumb out!!


----------



## nas2007 (Mar 19, 2012)

pukka hows it going man hope all good!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 19, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> pukka hows it going man hope all good!


All good mate cheers hows you? grow goin well?


----------



## nas2007 (Mar 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> All good mate cheers hows you? grow goin well?


all good man, the grow is going wicked ill post some pics on here later for yeh, going to end up flowering them under 2x600w lights going to be nice, but im telling yeh mate 10 plants isn't easy in coco , you should know what i mean 2 are hard enuf lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 19, 2012)

Sound mate ill be back on later for a browse check um out, whats not easy the hand waterin??


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Tax mans a cunt end of lol..............i like the old mma mate ufc a good watch but not fussed doin it myself the thought of rollin around with big sweaty blokes doesnt interest me like you mate lol i like the fitness and decipline boxin brings!
> 
> so the sites still fucked i see its a joke riu get ya thumb out!!


Haha ya mad fuck tbh i like a good ol brawl were everythin goes exept kickin or punchin folk that are on the floor its dirty play if u ask me head buttin some1 has to be first class imo lad ive nutted blokes the same time they were gonna drop 1 on me lol that shit makes you feel like youve got electocuted lmfao a simple toe to toe can drag on for wot it feels like ever if your up against a gooden nowt wrong with that tho ay!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha ya mad fuck tbh i like a good ol brawl were everythin goes exept kickin or punchin folk that are on the floor its dirty play if u ask me head buttin some1 has to be first class imo lad ive nutted blokes the same time they were gonna drop 1 on me lol that shit makes you feel like youve got electocuted lmfao a simple toe to toe can drag on for wot it feels like ever if your up against a gooden nowt wrong with that tho ay!!


Yeh street fight use all ya tools ya got to win, boxins different all about skill some little shit can lick ya in the ring but you'd rip his arms off in the street kinda thing lol nowt better then a good even match up in the ring an you knockin the shit out of each other then its down to fitness an heart lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is my lemons. Pic dont do them justice. Really does stink of lemon big time. Belter of a pheno Theres hardly any hairs, mainly them calyx thingys

View attachment 2079047View attachment 2079048View attachment 2079049


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 20, 2012)

Whats next Pukka?>


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 20, 2012)

a tall tan stranger rode into town 

everyone watched quietly as he hitched his horse 

and headed towards the saloon


----------



## nas2007 (Mar 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sound mate ill be back on later for a browse check um out, whats not easy the hand waterin??


yeah the watering, but its all wort it at the end, yo can yeh give us A to Z on how you clone coz im gna clone this time round for the first time and i see u got the hang of it, i already got a thermostaticaly controlled propagator that will controll the heat between 0C and 40C, nice one mate


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi matey, hope alls good in da hood 

5/5 on the GKxLivers, jst waitin on the heads to poke through the coco


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 23, 2012)

RangersWillNotDie said:


> Hi matey, hope alls good in da hood
> 
> 5/5 on the GKxLivers, jst waitin on the heads to poke through the coco


Nice to hear  lets hope for some winners huh


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Nice to hear  lets hope for some winners huh


Fingers crossed cheers Bill. Checked a wee wile ago and the 5 hve broke through now. Lets hope there's 1 keeper at least


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 23, 2012)

A buddy of mine has a GK going on 11 weeks now


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 23, 2012)

Am goin to run 12/12 from seed on these hopefull take sum cuts off the females before they start budding. I've had the livers/blues but never grape kush so lookin forward to seein what they produce


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2012)

Ive managed to get purple leafs on the lemons. Anybody had this. Frostiest bud I have ever seen


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Here is my lemons. Pic dont do them justice. Really does stink of lemon big time. Belter of a pheno Theres hardly any hairs, mainly them calyx thingys
> 
> View attachment 2079047View attachment 2079048View attachment 2079049


Stinks dont it mate, how long gone are they? an what you lettin them go?



billcollector99 said:


> Whats next Pukka?>


Dont no bill gunna see how i feel at the time mate, will be seeds for a while with the odd clone only in there, havent thought much really was swayin to some fem seeds i got for the 1st run just cos i ant got the veg cab runnin now.



Dwezelitsame said:


> a tall tan stranger rode into town
> 
> everyone watched quietly as he hitched his horse
> 
> and headed towards the saloon


YEE HAA!!!!!



nas2007 said:


> yeah the watering, but its all wort it at the end, yo can yeh give us A to Z on how you clone coz im gna clone this time round for the first time and i see u got the hang of it, i already got a thermostaticaly controlled propagator that will controll the heat between 0C and 40C, nice one mate


Yeh mate ill give you some tips tomoz or somethin its easy mate nothin to it.



RangersWillNotDie said:


> Hi matey, hope alls good in da hood
> 
> 5/5 on the GKxLivers, jst waitin on the heads to poke through the coco


All sweet matey cheers hows thee?

Quality mate well chuffed, your the 1st to get some, well only to get some upto now, need to get my arse in gear lol hopin you get some gold in them mate fingers crossed for females, ill be shoutin for a snip of owt good lol..........i was gunna call them blue kush but thats took so thinkin maybe grape blue?!?? lol good luck with um mate i no you'l do um justice! 



billcollector99 said:


> Nice to hear  lets hope for some winners huh


Like that but no fuckin button!!!..lol



RangersWillNotDie said:


> Fingers crossed cheers Bill. Checked a wee wile ago and the 5 hve broke through now. Lets hope there's 1 keeper at least


Quick that mate when you start them?



RangersWillNotDie said:


> Am goin to run 12/12 from seed on these hopefull take sum cuts off the females before they start budding. I've had the livers/blues but never grape kush so lookin forward to seein what they produce


The GK female of bills was a beauty mate some frosty shit, you'l have to ask him how it smoked an that but looked wicked...........bill you got a pic?



supersillybilly said:


> Ive managed to get purple leafs on the lemons. Anybody had this. Frostiest bud I have ever seen


You had some cold temps mate?.........lol daft Q with you jocks ey lmao
bill take it easy when you try some mate, novice like you will be propa fucked lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

liver grapes for a name haha sounds like an illness na am messing
soz had throw my hat in there haha hope u well pukka. 
how long u got till the sleepless nights?
my mate n his mrs just had kid last weekend n i bumped into him 2 day ago for 1st time since and i swear hes aged 5 years in that time hahah. bags under eyes stress lines n greys hahah
hope it goes smoothly anyways take a pack up with u day u in hospital ,these women like to hang about n take there time on these birthing matters lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 23, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Stinks dont it mate, how long gone are they? an what you lettin them go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the biggest fucking multi quote i ever seen i think lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> liver grapes for a name haha sounds like an illness na am messing
> soz had throw my hat in there haha hope u well pukka.
> how long u got till the sleepless nights?
> my mate n his mrs just had kid last weekend n i bumped into him 2 day ago for 1st time since and i swear hes aged 5 years in that time hahah. bags under eyes stress lines n greys hahah
> hope it goes smoothly anyways take a pack up with u day u in hospital ,these women like to hang about n take there time on these birthing matters lol


haha im sound cheers mate hows yous? ive got 4 week wednesday mate so any time soon shittin it abit now lol
i was thinkin about it other day she had me watchin that 1 born shit on telly an some of the fathas were right tossers lol wonder how ill go on lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats the biggest fucking multi quote i ever seen i think lol


haha you think? lol

hows it swayin geezer?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 23, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> haha you think? lol
> 
> hows it swayin geezer?


im not even taking the piss much its 1 of the biggest ive seen lol

im alrite m8 same ol shit, boring boring boring.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im not even taking the piss much its 1 of the biggest ive seen lol
> 
> im alrite m8 same ol shit, boring boring boring.


I thought that once id done it, think ive done bigger tho lmao!
ive been to boozer after work got back about a hour ago mate, had a psycho when i got in an its wiped me out all mongo'd on settee watchin benidorm we aye lass, was up for gettin pissed when i 1st got back now cant be arsed lol
how come ya bored mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 23, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I thought that once id done it, think ive done bigger tho lmao!
> ive been to boozer after work got back about a hour ago mate, had a psycho when i got in an its wiped me out all mongo'd on settee watchin benidorm we aye lass, was up for gettin pissed when i 1st got back now cant be arsed lol
> how come ya bored mate?


nuffing impaticular really m8 just fucking bored, been smoking heavy the last few days and bored of that, aint been drinking much this last week really.

wont av any time soon to be moaning im bored anyways, may aswel make the most of it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> nuffing impaticular really m8 just fucking bored, been smoking heavy the last few days and bored of that, aint been drinking much this last week really.
> 
> wont av any time soon to be moaning im bored anyways, may aswel make the most of it.


Yeh thats it mate gunna be busy as fuck, do ya stop at the op flat some nights or you we the mrs all time? least ya can get away for abit an chill with the ladys! ive got no where to hide lol


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 23, 2012)

Evening Lads, whats a happenin??? Took 5 days mate from puttin tissue for 24 then into the coco. Goin to gve ma clones ago in jiffy's ma root riots are dryin out rapid, everythin's sterile n that so fuck know's whats goin on... Dnt seem to have probs with seeds but tryin to take clones is kickin ma cunt in  lol.. Will get some pics up when scotia's allowed back on lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2012)

RangersWillNotDie said:


> Evening Lads, whats a happenin??? Took 5 days mate from puttin tissue for 24 then into the coco. Goin to gve ma clones ago in jiffy's ma root riots are dryin out rapid, everythin's sterile n that so fuck know's whats goin on... Dnt seem to have probs with seeds but tryin to take clones is kickin ma cunt in  lol.. Will get some pics up when scotia's allowed back on lol


Eyup mate nowt much feel abit smashed thats about it, hows things your way?
i was always told roits were shit for cuts mate so went with the jiffys get ya sen a prop that will help an the jiffys will too, you sprayin them everyday?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

clones was easy dude? u got indate root stimulater? n as pukka says spray every day i did few times a day. takes two weeks or mine did to root. u leaving them long enough to take


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 23, 2012)

Mate a been sprayin 2-3 times a dy, had in lil humidity domes but sometimes especially now its warmer outside, the root riots are bone dry when a go to check n clones are all shrivelled up. I've read a bit on the coco jiffy's seems a lot easier to take and hold the moisture better than rockwool or root riots. Found some at 40p each so not that expensive, but then it is when you got no money lol

ps brand new bottle of clonex


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

gutted. yeah all can say is keep it moist dude. i had in a propigator is it? cant spell haha. well in one them under my 150 w hps or in a window shelf getting natural rays n i went lil ott on the water spray too.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

oh soz missed ya reply pukka. im good thanks was in dam last weekend so still happy bout me trip.
new run on way going well. 3 exo x br and 5 blue cheese. no ideas sex yet but if alot males got aload other seeds to try out.
wanna cross the exo x br with my bc see wot i get. all practise end off day


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2012)

Ive only ever done seeds mate in um an there usaully in the coco within a few days so never had um dry up, the coco jiffys are good mate i soak mine in rhiz an calmax before i use um
these work out cheaper an i what i got i think.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100x-JIFFY-7-C-COIR-Plugs-Pellets-PEAT-FREE-50mm-Dia-/170447350014?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Pots_Window_Boxes_CV&hash=item27af7428fe


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 23, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ive only ever done seeds mate in um an there usaully in the coco within a few days so never had um dry up, the coco jiffys are good mate i soak mine in rhiz an calmax before i use um
> these work out cheaper an i what i got i think.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100x-JIFFY-7-C-COIR-Plugs-Pellets-PEAT-FREE-50mm-Dia-/170447350014?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Pots_Window_Boxes_CV&hash=item27af7428fe


Am on the bru mind matey lol, thats a fortune, got loads runnin jst now anyways so 5 or 10 would be enough just now just to get a couple of new mothers n get the fairy doin her thing lol..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> oh soz missed ya reply pukka. im good thanks was in dam last weekend so still happy bout me trip.
> new run on way going well. 3 exo x br and 5 blue cheese. no ideas sex yet but if alot males got aload other seeds to try out.
> wanna cross the exo x br with my bc see wot i get. all practise end off day


Wicked dam init mate ive been 3 times 1st 2 with the lads in my younger days cant remember fuck all once with the mrs couple a year back wanna go back soon.
glad you grows goin well for ya, got any pics yet?


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 23, 2012)

BooHoooHoooooo av never been n doubt al be there anytime soon. Well not in the nxt 18 weeks anyways


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2012)

RangersWillNotDie said:


> Am on the bru mind matey lol, thats a fortune, got loads runnin jst now anyways so 5 or 10 would be enough just now just to get a couple of new mothers n get the fairy doin her thing lol..


i got 10 1st time round mate, ran out an got 100 lol whats the fairy upto youve lost me mate lol soz im abit mongd


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

yeah i finally got pics but ent got them on riu yet. its a job for the mrs tomoz. looking gud indeed. the exo x br f1s r lil stretchy compared to the b.c? maybe due to being f1s i dunno really. happt tho as one the exos has some fat leaves n not as stretchy as the other two.
and one the bc is bushing lovely. hoping if they turn out fem keep for mums or breed them.
anyways will top next week n see them bush like beasties.
hoping if i can to veg another 4 weeks n have some wee monsters.will see the fem count before decide.
defo guna order same veg light as scotia tho n mate returning my 150 hps in few weeks so have a breeding tent n a veg cupboard. get a more reg flow weed n get create own seeds regular like.
yeah i went dam with mrs n it was a great laugh. she even had a smoke or two with me if i got pissed so was funny and got alot site seeing done.
was me 2nd time going dam wanna go again already.


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 23, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> i got 10 1st time round mate, ran out an got 100 lol whats the fairy upto youve lost me mate lol soz im abit mongd


Psycho's possibly gettin sent east coast in exchange for a DOG cut or Casey... Not really sure to be honest ma memory's gettin worse lol... Am defo keepin the psycho n the exo gettin flowered out. Jst need to get ma cloning skills up to par cos at the mo, am worse than UKRG with seeds lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah i finally got pics but ent got them on riu yet. its a job for the mrs tomoz. looking gud indeed. the exo x br f1s r lil stretchy compared to the b.c? maybe due to being f1s i dunno really. happt tho as one the exos has some fat leaves n not as stretchy as the other two.
> and one the bc is bushing lovely. hoping if they turn out fem keep for mums or breed them.
> anyways will top next week n see them bush like beasties.
> hoping if i can to veg another 4 weeks n have some wee monsters.will see the fem count before decide.
> ...


You'l have to let me no when ya put um on so i can take apeak mate sound mint!
sounds like you got a good plan goin aswell geezer good luck we it.
yeh i enjoyed it with the mrs had a good crack same mate, not gunna get any time soon with the youths arrivel lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2012)

RangersWillNotDie said:


> Psycho's possibly gettin sent east coast in exchange for a DOG cut or Casey... Not really sure to be honest ma memory's gettin worse lol... Am defo keepin the psycho n the exo gettin flowered out. Jst need to get ma cloning skills up to par cos at the mo, am worse than UKRG with seeds lmao


oh i get ya mate lol i got some dog an cj seeds gotta get round to poppin, might do a12/12 from seed run with shit loads in 1L airpots when im back up!


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

as i told scotia just pack a bag n go n deal with the consequence wen u return hahah.
bring a stick off rock back for the partner n some hemp stickers for the kids haha
rangers u will crack the next batch clones stick with it n think the money u can save on seed in long run


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> as i told scotia just pack a bag n go n deal with the consequence wen u return hahah.
> bring a stick off rock back for the partner n some hemp stickers for the kids haha
> rangers u will crack the next batch clones stick with it n think the money u can save on seed in long run


Haha but all my lovely RIU friends are filling my fridge full of their very own crazy strains, could start a farm with them all, will try put a list up if a can find the time or find them all. Got a bag with 300-400 maybe more bagseeds, was thinkin of an outdoor but still racking my brains as to where to do it, jst scatter run n go back 3 month later lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

where u get all that bag seed? gifted or collected over years? i hardly ever seen seed in weed wen i brought some. maybe few times 10 year ago or so 
haha sounds like u gunna b kept busy for a while.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2012)

Be from all the wank weed up his way lol


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 23, 2012)

Collected over the yrs mate, BC, church, WW dunno which breeders but a pretty diverse mix lol... Dnt think al grow them indoors plenty of decent to be gettin on with, but if a ever find a location for an outdoor, no need to buy seeds lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2012)

Im off lads see ya laterz......ill try an get on some time or wknd


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Be from all the wank weed up his way lol


 how does the motto go up there again? if the weed dont pop n crackle it ent worth smoking? haha
na i remember back in the day cracking weed n the woody taste off seeds popping in ya reefer. glad they over with tho.


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 23, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im off lads see ya laterz......ill try an get on some time or wknd


KL kl matey, dnt let the mrs work u too hard, take it easy you need tae conserve ur energy tae lol


----------



## nas2007 (Mar 24, 2012)

taking cuttings tomorrow any tips?


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 24, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> taking cuttings tomorrow any tips?


Dnt kill them like I do lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 25, 2012)

RangersWillNotDie said:


> Dnt kill them like I do lol


Told u to make or buy an aeroponic cloner. Ive got 100% record


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 25, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> taking cuttings tomorrow any tips?


Sorry mate took a while gettin back to ya, what you plannin on puttin the cuttins in? have you any clonex?


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 25, 2012)

Afternoon mr bud hows tricks??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 25, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Afternoon mr bud hows tricks??


Evenin matey!........all good suns beamin here, welcome back mate! lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 25, 2012)

Cheers mate, suns beamin here too, got half ma front garden lookin all pretty again,get the other half done 2moz 

Good to be back, goin to get some good pics 2moz, exo lovin the farm, got a kinda lsd/scrog happenin. How many wks does the exo stretch? SLH stretch?? Just wondering so a no how much room a got ta play with


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 25, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Stinks dont it mate, how long gone are they? an what you lettin them go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some recent pics on the 600 thread that TGSS put up of his 11 week GK. She is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 25, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> taking cuttings tomorrow any tips?


Take good sized healthy cuts. No puny 2" clones

Use a Sharp Clean Razor

Use a cloning solution, clonex works well.

If using a humidome, make sure you dont over water it. Your medium just needs to be moist

Dont overspray your cuttings.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Cheers mate, suns beamin here too, got half ma front garden lookin all pretty again,get the other half done 2moz
> 
> Good to be back, goin to get some good pics 2moz, exo lovin the farm, got a kinda lsd/scrog happenin. How many wks does the exo stretch? SLH stretch?? Just wondering so a no how much room a got ta play with


Hiya mate, mrs has got me crackin on with the gardens once house is done ffs lol it never stops! the exo an slh both strech for about 3week mate give or take but the lemon streches quicker so ends up bigger, but shes all bud that 1! so no biggy.



billcollector99 said:


> There are some recent pics on the 600 thread that TGSS put up of his 11 week GK. She is gorgeous!!!!


Nice 1 bill ill take a look.



billcollector99 said:


> Take good sized healthy cuts. No puny 2" clones
> 
> Use a Sharp Clean Razor
> 
> ...


Cheers for that mate.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 28, 2012)

Cheers M8, SLH been flowering 15 dys dnt seem to have stretched to bad. Exo's flowerin one, was just wondering when to stop tiein that one down


----------



## iamaaror (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey pukka, you were the person to get me into coco, and I think I will have a very nice coco harvest if this flowering period goes as well as veg  But you neglected to let me know how much of a pain in the tits it is to water everyday. The plant is drinking more than 3 litres of water a day! Crazy to keep up with it.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 29, 2012)

Alright mate, just thought i'd drop a couple shot's of my S.L.H and Exo. Pic's are'nt great, and a couple week'sold, but im going to get some shot's of all the flowering one's before they come down. They should be in about wee 7 and im hearing good thing's about the Exodus and S.L.H 
http://[IMG]https://www.rollitup.org/members/cindyguygrower-326055-albums-internet-pic-s-picture2095911-dsc03732-slh.JPG[/IMG]
some L.S.Ting with the node's being soooo tight!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 29, 2012)

Alright mate, just thought i'd drop a couple shot's of my S.L.H and Exo. Pic's are'nt great, and a couple week'sold, but im going to get some shot's of all the flowering one's before they come down. They should be in about wee 7 and im hearing good thing's about the Exodus and S.L.H 
http://
some L.S.Ting with the node's being soooo tight!!!

( in Airpots ) Exo on left Liver's on right. ( sorry bout the windswept out of focus Pic man )
http://

h

Hope you'r good Pal
cgg


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Cheers M8, SLH been flowering 15 dys dnt seem to have stretched to bad. Exo's flowerin one, was just wondering when to stop tiein that one down


No worries fella, should stop strechin soon if there 15 days.



iamaaror said:


> Hey pukka, you were the person to get me into coco, and I think I will have a very nice coco harvest if this flowering period goes as well as veg  But you neglected to let me know how much of a pain in the tits it is to water everyday. The plant is drinking more than 3 litres of water a day! Crazy to keep up with it.


Hi iamaaror, glad i got ya into it mate, you'l be happy with it no dout the stuffs wicked.....the waterin is the only thing with the coco mate apart from that its easy an effective, i was thinkin of maybe gettin some drippers for my setup, was gettin a right royal pain in the arse waterin the flowerin girls everyday then all my veggin every other plus the cuts was doin me nut! lol good luck with your grow mate!



Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright mate, just thought i'd drop a couple shot's of my S.L.H and Exo. Pic's are'nt great, and a couple week'sold, but im going to get some shot's of all the flowering one's before they come down. They should be in about wee 7 and im hearing good thing's about the Exodus and S.L.H
> http://
> some L.S.Ting with the node's being soooo tight!!!
> 
> ...


Eyup mate hows it goin?..........lookin nice there geezer, that lemons a beast eh lol the exo grows big too, gunna have 2 big girls on ya hands there mate. How olds the flowerin girls now? has it started gettin that lemony smell yet? its fuckin gorgeous mate couldnt stop sniffin it me lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey Pukka how's it going. Hope my gear treats you well when you get to it. Any chance that you can put the envelope marked "Robbie" out for the postie tomorrow. I didn't realize that he had not got them yet.

Thanks a lot man and have a good rest of your evening!

Ubber Kush x Chemberry puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Freddy7815 (Apr 1, 2012)

Pukka, read threw your grow journals and your plants are amazing well done to you!

It says in your first coco grow that you flushed before harvest with plain water and Sucanat.
Is that how your still flushing? And how often/long for do you flush for before harvest?

My plants are in coco and very near harvest and ive heard all sorts of opinions on how to flush.
And i really want to get it right!

Cheers


----------



## fitzgib (Apr 4, 2012)

hey pukka
just about to start hitting my girls with the pk13/14, its the 3rd week of flowering on monday next week, how much and for how long did you feed them.

looked at your journal and it looks like you fed it them for almost a month 

i have 4 plants on the go, 2 of them the flowers are not as developed, should i hold off on the pk13/14 on these for another week till they catch up? 

cheers in advance, ps these are the best plants ive ever grown thanks to your journal


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Pukka how's it going. Hope my gear treats you well when you get to it. Any chance that you can put the envelope marked "Robbie" out for the postie tomorrow. I didn't realize that he had not got them yet.
> 
> Thanks a lot man and have a good rest of your evening!
> 
> Ubber Kush x Chemberry puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>


Hey HC yeh no probs mate ill get them sent off, me an rob was ment to have been meetin to give them but with him movin house an me with the little un on the way we ant had time, so i said ill post them, sayin that think i was ment to have emailed him the other day just forgot my heads up me arse at the min, there not goin no where tho he'l defo get them, got some of my gear for you both to i need to sort out, just another thing to my huge list lol.



Freddy7815 said:


> Pukka, read threw your grow journals and your plants are amazing well done to you!
> 
> It says in your first coco grow that you flushed before harvest with plain water and Sucanat.
> Is that how your still flushing? And how often/long for do you flush for before harvest?
> ...


Eyup freddy, thanks mate........im still tryin to nail the flushin thing my self mate, 1st 2 grows i used the sucanat, then ive tried just water an this last go i tried canna boost an ive tried different amount of days to, so im still experimentin myself mate not got it dialed in yet but when i do ill be glad to help you out.



fitzgib said:


> hey pukka
> just about to start hitting my girls with the pk13/14, its the 3rd week of flowering on monday next week, how much and for how long did you feed them.
> 
> looked at your journal and it looks like you fed it them for almost a month
> ...


Hi mate, i start at low rate so like quarter strenght then build up to full so around 2-3 weeks i think, my 1st grow i used for 2 then ive tried it for 1 and i think this last run for around 3 week so im not sure mate, also ive tried usin week 5 an 6, then i found i prefer to use early like week 3 to get things rollin an then i use overdrive at the end.
I wouldnt wait for the rest to catch up mate, id use on both an then you can see which works best the laggin behind plants might be at the sweet spot an might get the best from it, its all about findin the right time which is hard but after a few runs you should nail it expecialy if you runnin the same strains, me ive done different every grow so hard to get it dailed in, ive only done 5 grows in total so im still learnin myself, when im back up runnin im gunna keep changin things here an there till im happy.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yo bro how long ya got now ?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo bro how long ya got now ?


Easy chedz! was 3 week yesterday mate so any time really, the mrs is ready to pop bless her lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah man i bet she is doin her nut ay fella send our love lol and keep her comfy she is gonna need the rest over this next few weeks lol they let my misses go 2 weeks over on the little n shit she was murder haha lets just hope u neva av to go threw wot i did haha


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yeah man i bet she is doin her nut ay fella send our love lol and keep her comfy she is gonna need the rest over this next few weeks lol they let my misses go 2 weeks over on the little n shit she was murder haha lets just hope u neva av to go threw wot i did haha


i can just imagine mate, my misses (and me) had a 48 labour lol was like hell but is all worth it at the end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 6, 2012)

Alright Pukka, regards to the Lass mate, got a week to go on the Exodus and S.L.H. Prob. a good thing as the guy that grew them out chopped down 5 the other day without me getting up for some Pic's!! But i'll get the 2 that are still standing and let you see how they got on.
My own tent is around 3 weeks 12/12, need to get some recent shot's of it up too, my time sound's as tight as your's atm bro.

Stick In Pal.

cgg


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2012)

Kool beans Pukka thanks brother ; !)


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 8, 2012)

so whuts going on raond these parts of town 
[video=youtube;Y9KC7uhMY9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9KC7uhMY9s[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

View attachment 2120348View attachment 2120349View attachment 2120350View attachment 2120351View attachment 2120352View attachment 2120354View attachment 2120355View attachment 2120356View attachment 2120357View attachment 2120358View attachment 2120359View attachment 2120360View attachment 2120362View attachment 2120363View attachment 2120364View attachment 2120365View attachment 2120366View attachment 2120368View attachment 2120369View attachment 2120370see im a man off my word, finally some pics. my bc i breed and exo x br. babys r rom x br, bsb and two bc i promised friends. hope u well me old mukka pukka


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

You goin crazy now u know how to upload lmao oj matey


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 14, 2012)

Alright Pukka, How's trick's man. Getting close to a taste of this Exodus mate, its been flowering for ages!!!! I cant tell the guy what to do in his garden so..... Think it came down with the Lemon Haze yesterday before he went away for weekend, but tbo, the whole grow was a joke! I didnt get the shout for the chop to catch a couple snap's, and the square-up was wet and nothing to write home about.
Nevermind, my own shizzle is getting there and it'll be a Dank fest. 

Hope all's well 

cgg


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 14, 2012)

yo my dude 
where you be

im preparen to go postal an need to hear from you 
you bein the captain of the team 
gona hit you up - an include pkg for cgg
i need to hear from you if you checkin in at a

an i hope all is good for you and yours 
no situations on critical i hope 

any way give me a holla dog 
pronto 
mui rapido


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 7, 2012)

Howdo peeps was gunna reply to the post ive missed in here but thought its been so long none of you's would care lmao!!
Im back an should be growin in a few weeks cant wait its killed me not. so ill be around again now everythins chilled out an ive got some spare time. Gunna get to every1s thread for a good catch up see what ive missed, only really been goin to scottys for a chat with the lads thats it, so sorry for neglectin yas lol
1st run when im back its gunna be some fem'd stuff an a psycho for a while till the veg cabs up an runnin again, once thats runnin im gunna consentrate on my strains try an find a keeper female an male of each strain an make some f2's i think who knows, but ill be more then happy for a snip of any keepers from the fairy dropped seeds which are out tomoz!! lol till i pop mine.

ps MDB bout time was startin to think you was old bill lmao!! nice pics mate!


----------



## fitzgib (May 7, 2012)

hey pukka, welcome back, quick question, do u recommend an alternative to topmax as a additive to the coco a and b think its been burning my plants a little. ill post some pics soon of the northern lights ive grown with ur grow guide, there booming just been smashing um up with some overdrive so harvest in 2 weeks

cheers in advance
fitz


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 7, 2012)

fitzgib said:


> hey pukka, welcome back, quick question, do u recommend an alternative to topmax as a additive to the coco a and b think its been burning my plants a little. ill post some pics soon of the northern lights ive grown with ur grow guide, there booming just been smashing um up with some overdrive so harvest in 2 weeks
> 
> cheers in advance
> fitz


Hiya mate you could try the canna boost which works wonders but is pricey or bud XL which is ment to be same as the boost but half the price, ive only used canna boost my 1st grow and that plant was a beaut so id say works wonders but you never no, then ive been usin the topmax cos i got 10L free dont think i would have other wise it does seem to raise pm's a little ive noticed an since ive used it ive had a little burn at the end of flower when its full rate, so im undercided with it might sack it off an try something else next run. If you go for canna boost try it as a foliar spray mate it goes hundred times thurther for your money!!


----------



## tyke1973 (May 7, 2012)

I have been useing canna with advanced and the two are by far the best two out there.

VEG 
1.1 EC,HAS SOON HAS THE SEEDLINGS HAVE THERE 1ST TRUE LEAVES,CANNA A/B RHIZATONIC
1.2 2ND WEEK CANNA A/B RHIZATONIC
1.3 3RD WEEK CANNA A/B
1.4 FINAL WEEK OF VEG CANNA A/B

FLOWERING 

WEEK 1;1.4 EC CANNA A/B
WEEK 2;1.5 SAME EC ALL WAY THROUGH GROW FROM NOW ON,BUT I ADD BIG BUD FROM ADVANCED AT 2 ML PER LTR FOR 4 WEEK,ALONG WITH BASE NUTES CANNA A/B
WEEK 3; CANNA A/B BIG BUD 1.5EC
WEEK 4;FLUSH WITH WATER FOR 2 DAYS THEN BACK TO CANNA A/B AND BIG BUD 1.5EC
WEEK 5;CANNA A/B 1.5 EC
WEEK 6;CANNA A/B 1.5 EC
WEEK 7;CANNA A/B PK 13/14 1.5 EC,ONLY FOR ONE WEEK
WEEK 8;CANNA A/B 
WEEK 9 CANNA A/B
WEEK 10 WATER FOR 7 DAYS,CUT DOWN AT END OF WEEK 10 AND DRY

Been useing the sced above and been getting 36 oz of 4 plants under two 600 hps lights
cool hoods 9 ince inlet and 9 ince filter that pulls hot air through filter then pushes it through lights
and out of room.6ince inlet,2 12 ince ossalating fans that blow across top of plants,Room size 10 ft long x 5 ft wide x 9 ft tall.mylar on bottom mtr of wall,but behind walls covered in black and white polly,floor i use the siver flooring that goes under laminate flooring.
4 x auto pots 
50 litre tank
i have a large fish tank pump with air tubeing comeing from the pump and split with ts that send air to the roots on 24/hrs a day. 

Prob,the cheapest set up pot wise on the market,i have done flood and drain aeroponics nft but nothing producers the amounts like this set up has been throwing me.
going on the photos the plants look great to say the lights your useing,but because there under low intence lights get them on flower now............................tyke


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;FadvYFuS7Mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FadvYFuS7Mc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

tyke1973 said:


> I have been useing canna with advanced and the two are by far the best two out there.
> 
> VEG
> 1.1 EC,HAS SOON HAS THE SEEDLINGS HAVE THERE 1ST TRUE LEAVES,CANNA A/B RHIZATONIC
> ...


Good setup mate seems like its workin wonders for ya, a few peeps i no use them auto pots with coco an they say there shit hot too mate always a thought for the future, when you say low intense lights what do you mean?? you talkin about the blue cfls i use?? or are you talkin about the pics at the top of the page, there my mates he users LED's??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

That Voddy fairys been at it again!! lmao.......................sambo you crack me up lad!!!



PUKKA BUD said:


> [video=youtube;FadvYFuS7Mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FadvYFuS7Mc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

that accent sounds like a londoner crossed with a south african white man haha.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> that accent sounds like a londoner crossed with a south african white man haha.


Lol yeh ya got that right mate!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

so mr pukka wot r u planning on running in the next grow?
bet you been busy planning


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so mr pukka wot r u planning on running in the next grow?
> bet you been busy planning


Defo a psycho in the mix mate that shits amazin for my sleepin, then im thinkin a Dog, cheeseberry haze an a casey jones all fems for the 1st run back, thats 4 tho an will be tight an have to keep them small an trained for the space so probs will be 3 minus the CJ for easyness. will be cuts an fem'd stuff for a while till the veg cabs back up runnin which is months yet till the little un moves in with his bro.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

hmmm all sound good tho. haha yeah that dog seems b flooding the grow rooms. got a pack myself awaiting space.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hmmm all sound good tho. haha yeah that dog seems b flooding the grow rooms. got a pack myself awaiting space.


I got mine from cindy cant remember if its a selfed pip from his dog, from some1 else or a original need to speak to him!!

Yo cindy you about???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

*Copy an paste from the Breeding show case thread!

How do peeps just updatin my 1st go, went well got around 150-200 seeds from each of the UK clone only's and only the chosen buds had seeds so im well chuffed!

* *




Originally Posted by PUKKA BUD  *
*Easy peeps!, heres a pic of my male Grape Kush im gunna use for my 1st bit of pollen lobbin, gunna go through the uk clone onlys with him!
Hes got some nice 11 bladed double serated leafa, strong berry smell and some good tight node spacing!















Parents are, Mom was Dj Shorts Grape Krush and dad was Bill's Red Kush Male, which is Krome's The white X ( OGK x (Lemon larry x chemdawg)) *



*Heres some of him ready to do his thing!




And heres the Mothers for my crossers!
Exodus cheese front, Livers/blues middle and Psychosis back!

**




*
*

An heres what i got. I got 152 seeds from the Grape Kush x Exo cheese, 156 from the GK x Psycosis and 204 from the GK x Livers

**




*
*




*
*




*
*

Ive had a little think of names for a laugh, an got these so far

GK x Livers/blues- .......I liked blue kush but thats taken lol so im likin Blue Grape or grape blue

GK x Exo-............Cheese & Grapes any1?????? lmao!!............ExoKush, ?????????

GK x Psychosis..........I like killer kush but think thats gone also an Kush killer, strugglin on this 1 so any ideas please lol?

Right sorry for the long arse post lol...............Still not tested any of the crossers an the busy fairys only just got in touch so ill come back once some of these have been grown out an chuck some pics up!

*


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

so parents off male r red and grape? that sounds like a wine to me haha. y not red wine physcho haha
b more for the older more mature smoker hahahahahaha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

To every1 ive spoke to the fairy has been this morn an everthing is in the air now should be there by fri, sat latest accept for the over sea's drop offs!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (May 9, 2012)

Haha u should call the grape kush x psycho = buckfast. Its a fortified wine n turns u into a psycho lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so parents off male r red and grape? that sounds like a wine to me haha. y not red wine physcho haha
> b more for the older more mature smoker hahahahahaha


Haha yeh you have to smoke it in a propa grandad pipe with ya slippers on lmao!!



scotia1982 said:


> Haha u should call the grape kush x psycho = buckfast. Its a fortified wine n turns u into a psycho lmao


Haha good un mate! still not tried the stuff can you get it down my way?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 9, 2012)

Not sure mate can send u some dwn though if u wanna try it lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

il bring them seeds back for ya then m8 found 6 imature looking so far outa 2 pure kingsized spliffs.........

should end up with 15-25 seeds outs this lot i reckon?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

even underdevolped seeds seem pop for me. my 5 bcs r from greeny looking pale seeds i near threw away so should b fine them 1s


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Not sure mate can send u some dwn though if u wanna try it lol


Haha turn up smashed lol........... does it taste shit then mate? owt strong usually does!. i hate wine so if its owt like it ill pass lol



newuserlol said:


> il bring them seeds back for ya then m8 found 6 imature looking so far outa 2 pure kingsized spliffs.........
> 
> should end up with 15-25 seeds outs this lot i reckon?


Nice 1 mate will be good growin um not knowin what there like, hope there some knock out sativa grown propa, ill sit on um for abit tho till me veg cabs back runnin.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> even underdevolped seeds seem pop for me. my 5 bcs r from greeny looking pale seeds i near threw away so should b fine them 1s


Yeh they'l be sound, if not, not lost nothin mate, how come you germed them instead of muture?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

everytime i get advise i like to put it to test wenever possible.
had on good grounds the pale seeds or greener ones prob woodnt grow so i thought i wood test it. and they r strong plants man no bad leafs or ought. hardy lil fuckers. still got shit load bc pips all good ones left i hope


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> everytime i get advise i like to put it to test wenever possible.
> had on good grounds the pale seeds or greener ones prob woodnt grow so i thought i wood test it. and they r strong plants man no bad leafs or ought. hardy lil fuckers. still got shit load bc pips all good ones left i hope


Good way to be i suppose matey! if the pale were sound the muture should all be good surely mate, how many did you end up with again?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

wow i not to sure was way to many to count haha. say 400 ish on a 12 12 from seed. i burnt the fan leaves off her in flower by using out date foliar feed. she recovered and stank.
if u wanna few to boost numbers for the breeding projects email me


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> To every1 ive spoke to the fairy has been this morn an everthing is in the air now should be there by fri, sat latest accept for the over sea's drop offs!!!


Bruv do they need to be signed for??  
wots happenin anyway lad is the youngen playin u up yet ??lmfao dow worry if he aint pal he soon will be as the baby flys over me head lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 9, 2012)

Yo p do we av to sign for fairy me bruva from another mother!!!?? not a problem if ya do just need to know


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 9, 2012)

Lmfao this comp is fuckin me head up proper i think ot needs smoshin agen


----------



## scotia1982 (May 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha turn up smashed lol........... does it taste shit then mate? owt strong usually does!. i hate wine so if its owt like it ill pass lol


Na tastes a little like wine but mostly it jst tastes manky lol..... Av got plenty a bubble wrap, nxt time av got some cash al send a wee half bottle dwn n you can let me know what you think lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

Watch that total emergancy on itv if ya can.


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2012)

check ur email pukka


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2012)

so you getting back in the game then eh pukka lad!?


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 11, 2012)

Nice1 pal !!!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 11, 2012)

fairy been today so i just been told. ta petal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2012)

crikey she musta raced back doon the country  nice one fella!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 12, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Na tastes a little like wine but mostly it jst tastes manky lol..... Av got plenty a bubble wrap, nxt time av got some cash al send a wee half bottle dwn n you can let me know what you think lol


I was talkin to some 1 at the boozer last night mate he was sayin you can get it down here, gunna get some i think, was in a tangle last night went to local to watch my team in play offs an wet the babies head while i was out, feelin it now lol



newuserlol said:


> check ur email pukka


Got um mate funny as fook!!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> so you getting back in the game then eh pukka lad!?


Aye mate the mrs says i can in a few week when weve had the last home visit, about 3 week cant wate now im doin a Cheeseberry haze, psycho an a Dog 1st grow back i got 2 dogs from cindy dont no if there selfed from his dog or some1s or he bought um, need to ask him. gunna do abit of lst'in on all 3 aswell.



cheddar1985 said:


> Nice1 pal !!!!!





mad dog bark said:


> fairy been today so i just been told. ta petal





Don Gin and Ton said:


> crikey she musta raced back doon the country  nice one fella!


No worries lads!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 23, 2012)

Right thats me not at work! an its a beauty of a day gunna get in the garden with the little un i thinks!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 23, 2012)

U enjoy your time with him lad once at work u miss plenty of em pal believe me its like u blink and u miss everythin mate i hate it tbh!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 23, 2012)

Tell me about chedz been back 2 days last week an 2 this week propa shit mate been missin him like mad!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 23, 2012)

Yeah mate the joys of workin ay if it was nt for the misses id jack it in lad but it keeps her happy knowin we ave a legit income fuck i could just go on like i did many moons ago but yoz know wot there like wen they got somethin in there head haha


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 24, 2012)

they keeps on track 
keep us on right course 
an most times are right


----------



## sufc8t1 (May 27, 2012)

Alright pukka?,
Did you go to match?.Thankfully I HAD to work,,so couldn't make it.<<<thank fuck for that! lol.
It was bad enough catching it on sky,I nearly had a heart attack several times through the pens lol.
Anyways,,looks like you have been out of it like me for last couple of months,,but im back!lol,,and this time im going all aeroponics baby!hahaha.
Built it all myself without 1 fricking leak!(so far,,,,).
Got some Skywalker OG,Greenhouse chemdog,kushberry,Applejack,and last but not least,Livers.Which just kind of turned up from a mate lol.So im having one last BIG pop at it,then tidy up for crimbo(our lass said I can do 1 more this year,,so im making it worthwhile lol).
gonna get 1800w in there+Aeroponics+lst'ing going on,,,so I got big hopes for this one.Hopefully in 3 months time,I should have tons of tight Kush nugs,oh and some blues lol..
Peace out!.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 27, 2012)

sufc8t1 said:


> Alright pukka?,
> Did you go to match?.Thankfully I HAD to work,,so couldn't make it.<<<thank fuck for that! lol.
> It was bad enough catching it on sky,I nearly had a heart attack several times through the pens lol.
> Anyways,,looks like you have been out of it like me for last couple of months,,but im back!lol,,and this time im going all aeroponics baby!hahaha.
> ...


nice mix there


----------



## newuserlol (May 27, 2012)

pics in the next few days m8 of my 1 0z soil plant lmfao 

they are big geezer and it will actually taste like weed too lmao 

back now but dramas today at airport............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 28, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yeah mate the joys of workin ay if it was nt for the misses id jack it in lad but it keeps her happy knowin we ave a legit income fuck i could just go on like i did many moons ago but yoz know wot there like wen they got somethin in there head haha


Best way chedz you only get cunts seein you with cash an wonderin where thats from when you dont work then grassin!



Dwezelitsame said:


> they keeps on track
> keep us on right course
> an most times are right


Some wise words bro!!!!



sufc8t1 said:


> Alright pukka?,
> Did you go to match?.Thankfully I HAD to work,,so couldn't make it.<<<thank fuck for that! lol.
> It was bad enough catching it on sky,I nearly had a heart attack several times through the pens lol.
> Anyways,,looks like you have been out of it like me for last couple of months,,but im back!lol,,and this time im going all aeroponics baby!hahaha.
> ...


Na den mate hows it goin? long time no speak!!!........yeh i went to the match mate fuckin gutted, turned from 1 of the best days out of me life to the worst everything up to the pens was fuckin amazin i loved it was smashed an we took or london lol
Good luck with the new line up mate sounds a tasty bunch defo, you'l have to chuck me up a few pics when ya rollin show me ya areoponics thingy aswell im back in the game in a couple of weeks myself i hope mate.



newuserlol said:


> pics in the next few days m8 of my 1 0z soil plant lmfao
> 
> they are big geezer and it will actually taste like weed too lmao
> 
> back now but dramas today at airport............


Welcome back old boy, good to see you just made it back in 1 piece lol
been lookin into the taste thingy mate spoke to a few old coco growers an they say batshit is good an make sure you got a good micro life so the coco is more like soil an it tastes just as good as soil, 1 of them a local lad knows his shit an been growin for 22 years lol he's tried everythin growin wise an he says the best hes had taste wise is his own soil mix an fed on only organic teas he's brewed his self, says yield was pants but tasted mint with a only a small 4 day flush, i dont think all coco users would swear by the stuff an use for years if you couldnt sort the taste mate i think you just gotta find it, canna do a organic range might try that, think you gave up way to easy mate but sayin that you are abit of a quiter lmao!!!


----------



## newuserlol (May 28, 2012)

Welcome back old boy, good to see you just made it back in 1 piece lol
been lookin into the taste thingy mate spoke to a few old coco growers an they say batshit is good an make sure you got a good micro life so the coco is more like soil an it tastes just as good as soil, 1 of them a local lad knows his shit an been growin for 22 years lol he's tried everythin growin wise an he says the best hes had taste wise is his own soil mix an fed on only organic teas he's brewed his self, says yield was pants but tasted mint with a only a small 4 day flush, i dont think all coco users would swear by the stuff an use for years if you couldnt sort the taste mate i think you just gotta find it, canna do a organic range might try that, think you gave up way to easy mate but sayin that you are abit of a quiter lmao!


i may well go back to it m8 but i wana start a vendors page on sr and i want my first batch to be the tastey shit, then il go back to yield maybe with the coco, plus i carnt be arse with experimenting or afford to fuck yields up im paying bills not just a hobby to me geezer. I carnt risk burning the shit outa a coco grow with whatever new shit i try to improve flavour with???

but u are right i am a quitter lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Welcome back old boy, good to see you just made it back in 1 piece lol
> been lookin into the taste thingy mate spoke to a few old coco growers an they say batshit is good an make sure you got a good micro life so the coco is more like soil an it tastes just as good as soil, 1 of them a local lad knows his shit an been growin for 22 years lol he's tried everythin growin wise an he says the best hes had taste wise is his own soil mix an fed on only organic teas he's brewed his self, says yield was pants but tasted mint with a only a small 4 day flush, i dont think all coco users would swear by the stuff an use for years if you couldnt sort the taste mate i think you just gotta find it, canna do a organic range might try that, think you gave up way to easy mate but sayin that you are abit of a quiter lmao!
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense mate if your goin for that stick to what you no init, as soon as ive cracked it mate ill let you no all the details so you can have ago ya self, i defo want to crack it tho with me keepin most my smoke for me. Dont think id would have noticed if it wernt for me growin the blues ive had tasty that many times i could taste the diff from a mile off, it dont taste bad just not got that mouth waterin effect lol my mates in NFT tastes better an his plants are always fucked lookin burnt to fuck. Your gunna have to sort me a spliff so i no how far im off bro.
Might even give canna's soil ago an ther organic range or might tap you for info on the biobizz an try a soil grow, who no's mate i wanna try all ways out at least 1 time, i just love growin geezer!


----------



## sufc8t1 (May 28, 2012)

As a Blade mate,I know exactly what that day must have felt like lol.I when we played wolves,and united never turned up!,I have had many a fight over the years without so much as a teardrop from pain,yet I cried like a bitch in the Millenium stadium lol.The big difference also is the fact I felt we had a very strong team then also,yet got battered lol.So there was no way I was going to put my faith in Porter bagging us goals this time round.
I think we Blades have been well and truly fucked over this season,and how I havn't slapped one of my Owl mates is beyond me lol.
I think if we can get a bonafide striker next year,then the titles ours!.Billy Sharp on loan if southampton don't see him as part of the premiership line-up?.
Quinny was man of match for me,would even say player of season since he's always running his socks off!,,
Anyhow,,thats me done with football for a while.How can you convince your sons to support a club that continuously batters the fuck out of their emotions? lol...
No wonder they want Barca Messi shirts lol.
Peace out,,and ill pop up a couple of pics just b4 im ready to switch to flowering mate..


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 28, 2012)

Pukka get intouch lad lost addy


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2012)

whatcha reckon then m8 a oz a plant lmao 4 under 1200 grown organic it will actually have some flavour lol i no u have to buy if ya want flavour cause no way ya gettin it from ya coco grows lmfao just messing m8

View attachment 2192330


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 31, 2012)

Lookin good mate i'd say from lookin, front left an back two 2-3 oz an front right 3-4 oz what you got goin there mate? Psyco an exo??
might change me guess when there further on lol
You no ill crack it mate so dont no why you take piss wont be long an ill be hittin 5-6 oz a plant of tasty coco style


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

ill bet u what ever ya want i pull 18-20oz from them 4...............

dunno really m8 i think its 2 exo n 2 pyscho???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 31, 2012)

Bit early to say mate depends how them colas fill out tho dont it how big are they that front left looks like its laggin. did ya say 2 week veg? might hit that in coco i reckon your more like 12-15 max i could be wrong mate just never see no huge colas with soil, well not from you anyway lmao!!

how they handled the hot weather??


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

never seen big cola grown in soil either lmfao...............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 31, 2012)

Look average tbh geezer like they should look. you want me to get the pint of bud pic out?? lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

lmao average the middle blurry pics had 6oz+ on them and the other 2 pics where grown in 6.5ltr pots and chopped day 56 average lol what u gonna get ya 1 plant under 1 600 pic out yeah its big but it had a light to itself them 2 smaller pics where 6 to a 600 lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 31, 2012)

Na just windin ya mate they look big spesh that last 1 relax fella lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 31, 2012)

I wrote that before i seen ya reply ya larrey cunt! lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

lmao............ and i aint even had a vods u not at work m8?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 31, 2012)

I could pul the 6oz blues out? 3 plants 200w each 3 week veg?? lmao behave na dont want ya spittin dummy out geezer plus ive 5 grows ill come back an argue when im old school like you lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 31, 2012)

No work today mate the mrs has gone back for a day a a favour so ive got the little un poor fuckers constipated so moanin like fuck lol bless him.


----------



## mantiszn (May 31, 2012)

vodka and orange juice.. breakfast of champions


----------



## scotia1982 (May 31, 2012)

Mornin mate u tried rubbin his wee bum hole gently wih a baby wipe?? Its what the aninals do in wild wen there babies r constipated. Sounds rotten but it worked for us when he was inly a few months


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 31, 2012)

Mornin matey......The mrs does exactly that mate an pushers his legs up on his belly an he gets it out im just a heavy handed cunt a feel like im crushin him an i cant stop laughin if i try ticklin his arse lol hes asleep now thank god so gunna get some breaky an see if me packs turned up  cheers


----------



## mantiszn (May 31, 2012)

Being a parent must be the best thing in the world.

It has to be to make up for being the most disgusting. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Lmfao scotia pal tickle his balls he ll enjoy it more pukka hahaha


----------



## scotia1982 (May 31, 2012)

Lol aye chedz he probs would enjoy it. Dnt think it does much for constipation though lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Haha probly not lad lol used to love changing lads nappy and findin his wee man stickin up like a soldier haha pukka lad wot milk u av him on??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 31, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Being a parent must be the best thing in the world.
> 
> It has to be to make up for being the most disgusting. lol


You got that right mantz never thought id find bein covered in shit piss an sick so funny mate lol



cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao scotia pal tickle his balls he ll enjoy it more pukka hahaha


Hes got a right set on him aswell mate lol



cheddar1985 said:


> Haha probly not lad lol used to love changing lads nappy and findin his wee man stickin up like a soldier haha pukka lad wot milk u av him on??


Hes on cow & gate num2 for hungry babies had to move him up cos hes a greedy shit like his fatha lol
pack come chedz jus gotta fetch it.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Sweet lad 2 down 2 to go!! Try addin a little more water than usual pal it should help out alot mate its good stuff cow and gate my 2 had that !!


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

my lil boy has been having the same probs pukka i dont get to see him much but think the missus is giving him some kinda baby prune juice and also them belly rubs that scotia said.

horrible watching em struggling to get the shit out...........

fuck nos what that powder was i never ordered it but it niiiiiiiiiiiiice lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Prune juice is another alternative but id try the more water method first as u dont want him avin the shit to much which prune juice coyld cause if given to much its ok between his main bottle id say but yo im no expert at shit like that i owe all that to the misses haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> my lil boy has been having the same probs pukka i dont get to see him much but think the missus is giving him some kinda baby prune juice and also them belly rubs that scotia said.
> 
> horrible watching em struggling to get the shit out...........
> 
> fuck nos what that powder was i never ordered it but it niiiiiiiiiiiiice lol


Yeh its horrible mate hes a right happy chilled dude once hes got it out. hes been havin abit of gripe water for belly ache an thats it hes been sound just these last 4 days with changin the milk im hopin hes better next few days.




cheddar1985 said:


> Prune juice is another alternative but id try the more water method first as u dont want him avin the shit to much which prune juice coyld cause if given to much its ok between his main bottle id say but yo im no expert at shit like that i owe all that to the misses haha


Think wer gunna see how he goes cos hes still goin just herts him before he goes. just the change i think but ill give em both a try if not cheers lads


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey pukka looks like I'm a little late as normal, congrats to you both on the little one mate.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 1, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Hey pukka looks like I'm a little late as normal, congrats to you both on the little one mate.


Na den mate!! dont think i seen you over here before... it is a growin thread not a baby tip 1 so sorry go back some for pr0n lmao!!!! 
jokin mate thanks a lot geezer!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 1, 2012)

sufc8t1 said:


> As a Blade mate,I know exactly what that day must have felt like lol.I when we played wolves,and united never turned up!,I have had many a fight over the years without so much as a teardrop from pain,yet I cried like a bitch in the Millenium stadium lol.The big difference also is the fact I felt we had a very strong team then also,yet got battered lol.So there was no way I was going to put my faith in Porter bagging us goals this time round.
> I think we Blades have been well and truly fucked over this season,and how I havn't slapped one of my Owl mates is beyond me lol.
> I think if we can get a bonafide striker next year,then the titles ours!.Billy Sharp on loan if southampton don't see him as part of the premiership line-up?.
> Quinny was man of match for me,would even say player of season since he's always running his socks off!,,
> ...


soz mate missed this post lol

Aye im same washin me hands with um for now lol ill wait till season starts an see what jokers weve bought an whos gone the madness has started allready by looks of it. ill look foward to them pics pal keep um green!!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 1, 2012)

i dont takr nutin dat serious but health an family


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 1, 2012)

Has anyone popped any GK x clone only's yet?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Has anyone popped any GK x clone only's yet?


Yeh bro my mate Scotia1982 popped 5 GK x Livers but was havin a little trouble with his seedlings an killed them off. was worried thinkin they was duds but he had the same probs with his others dampening an foldin over so i no there ok. chedz said he was poppin some for his next run also dont no if he has yet tho.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 3, 2012)

Defo not the seeds m8 5/5 germed nice 1st set of leaves then the enemy advanced and slaughtered my babies. Dampening off disease and from what i've now read aint much u can do about it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 3, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Defo not the seeds m8 5/5 germed nice 1st set of leaves then the enemy advanced and slaughtered my babies. Dampening off disease and from what i've now read aint much u can do about it


Haha yeh i no now mate it was just me i ant been on for a while then when i did 1st thing i saw was they'd snuffed it wernt till i read an seen it was the dampenin what caurses it mate? i remember seein it a few times on here.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 3, 2012)

First tine ad seen it bro... Fuck a strted freakin out,lost 5x gkxlivers 5x blue cheese a trainwrexk  jst.need to b extra careful now lol

hows things anyway matey?? Me's smokin some nice livers jst now which was a pleasant surprise to get. Didnt think ad c any of that strain for a long while lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just ad a gkxlivers crack mate waitin on the other 4 now should nt be long !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Just ad a gkxlivers crack mate waitin on the other 4 now should nt be long !!


Soz mate forgot to reply to this,.......how they doin now 1st set of leafs yet?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> First tine ad seen it bro... Fuck a strted freakin out,lost 5x gkxlivers 5x blue cheese a trainwrexk  jst.need to b extra careful now lol
> 
> hows things anyway matey?? Me's smokin some nice livers jst now which was a pleasant surprise to get. Didnt think ad c any of that strain for a long while lol


Same as the other post not been on my own thread for a while mate sorry,............. bit of blues mate bet that was a treat any good? im sound tar matey!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

when you back in the game then pukka??? and hows the little man doing?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> when you back in the game then pukka??? and hows the little man doing?


Should be a week or 2 mate need to pull me finger out an get the room upgrades done before i start owt priced a few things just not orded yet.
little uns doin sound geezer gettin big now just started smillin an laughin so im forever actin the fool tryna make him lol
hows things your end mate?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yo p these gk x liver are lookin the bollox lad give us 5 an ill throw sum pics in hear for ya!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

Na den p here ya go mofo


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 16, 2012)

health and family first bro 
glad to hear all is fine wit da new addition to the fam 

blessings


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Na den p here ya go mofoView attachment 2215406View attachment 2215411View attachment 2215412View attachment 2215413View attachment 2215414View attachment 2215415


Nice mate lookin good so far cant wait to see um in a few weeks hope you get a bangin pheno.



Dwezelitsame said:


> health and family first bro
> glad to hear all is fine wit da new addition to the fam
> 
> blessings


Thanks bro hope the same for you!
haha like that avi!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Na den p here ya go mofoView attachment 2215406View attachment 2215411View attachment 2215412View attachment 2215413View attachment 2215414View attachment 2215415


Looks like a bit of a deficieny, what are you feeding them cheddz?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2012)

I think hes just plain water at 1st then he starts quarter strength on the A&B.
Got any plans with yours mate?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I think hes just plain water at 1st then he starts quarter strength on the A&B.
> Got any plans with yours mate?


Not yet, I need space, lol.

Happy Father's Day mate, welcome to the club  lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Not yet, I need space, lol.
> 
> Happy Father's Day mate, welcome to the club  lol


Cheers bro! same to you!

let me no when the time comes mate.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 18, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Looks like a bit of a deficieny, what are you feeding them cheddz?


They are good mate and yh just plain water till tonight gonna give em sum root exel


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 18, 2012)

i like your pics man


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

Cheers bro!..............theres 4 albums in my profile with loads more, save ya lookin through lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 18, 2012)

plants def looks like its askin for sumtin startin to lose color - whut we doin here cheeze


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> plants def looks like its askin for sumtin startin to lose color - whut we doin here cheeze


Yeh startin to get hungry mate he said hes startin the feed tonight there my cross the GK x Livers/blues aka Blue grape


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yh gave em sum root exel just should gain colour again not to worry boys lol i aint gonna kill these bitches lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

If you get any blues viny leanin phenos chedz you might wanna net um can get floppy at the end, bills gk female dint need nothin.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 18, 2012)

Evening matey,did u hve a go at the gumby??

U inspired me to make some with a coupla plants worth a trim,am out ma tiny little mind jst now lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Evening matey,did u hve a go at the gumby??
> 
> U inspired me to make some with a coupla plants worth a trim,am out ma tiny little mind jst now lol


No mate doin it this saturday cant wait now got everythin i need whats the taste like on yours mate?


----------



## fitzgib (Jun 22, 2012)

hey pukka
just a quick thanks for your journal, i got 14oz dried off 4 nirvana northern lights plants in a 90x90 tent by following ur guide, the one above is just before i harvested 
so cheers

im starting a couple of liberty haze and a couple of critical kush next month. thinking of sticking with canna a+b with the rhiztonic and the pk13/14 and overdrive

but instead of the topmax maybe using advanced nutrients big bud and the b52 also

any advice on these would be greatly appreciated 

+rep bro


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 26, 2012)

Fuckin dead in hear ay p ??? 
Just to let u know your grape kush x livers/blues= blue grapes are doin smashin lad all are thriving and doin as they ahould aint to certain about the phenos i got yet but time will tell gonna veg em for a few weeks still and flip to sex em then revert back to veg for a few more weeks !!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey chedz they should show sex on their own without flipping the switch mate


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey chedz they should show sex on their own without flipping the switch mate


Me na mate just being a fussy cunt and wanna take cuts early asap and dont wanna be takin cits of males bru


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2012)

How long they been vegging for now>


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 26, 2012)

2 wks max mate could be less !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry lad thats about 2 wks since they were popped and potted up lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes yes p a few pics for yas show u wots goin down with em atm


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice, new growth is coming in nice and green. Node spacing looks nice and compact.

If you dont mind, cause i dont know, can you give me a brief background on livers? Is it an indica dom?


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 26, 2012)

no one really knows for sure... originated in sheffield i believe or somewhere oop norf
its also known as blues
it's been around for quite awhile though.
i've heard from a few people it was from an old NL5
it's a viney little bitch

underground originals apparently got quite close with the seed form by crossing it with a few others..
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Blues/Underground_Originals/
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/underground-originals-seeds-blues/prod_3335.html




billcollector99 said:


> Nice, new growth is coming in nice and green. Node spacing looks nice and compact.
> 
> If you dont mind, cause i dont know, can you give me a brief background on livers? Is it an indica dom?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2012)

rumour has it it fell outta sambo's arse after a particularly rough ruby murray?!!? where the fucks he been of late anyway.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 27, 2012)

Av got a seed from the livers clone. Got gifted some smoke from a fellow riu'r n out popped a seed. 

Has it been known to self produce? Will it b fem'd,hermi or reg? Or anyones guess? Lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 27, 2012)

sounds like a winner man


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 27, 2012)

he's been lurkin' around the uk thread..


Don Gin and Ton said:


> rumour has it it fell outta sambo's arse after a particularly rough ruby murray?!!? where the fucks he been of late anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2012)

i was going to say something witty then i realised he's probably been locked up for flight attendant abuse 

smooooove muthafucka me.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 27, 2012)

on it

Av got a seed from the livers clone. Got gifted some smoke from a fellow riu'r n out popped a seed. 

Has it been known to self produce? Will it b fem'd,hermi or reg? Or anyones guess? Lol


you be one luky maufuka
just plant it whut you got to lose 
just keep an eye on it 
start actin funny snatch it 
wit you luck might be a home run 
outa da park da next zip code


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 28, 2012)

What I was actually thinkin of was,if I could get a male out of it and another livers cut I could make livers seeds. Anyone think this would be poss?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

if it genuinely is a male livers flower you could make fem livers seeds. it's not unheard of a male flower in a solid strain but pretty unusual for the livers


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2012)

fitzgib said:


> View attachment 2223137
> 
> 
> hey pukka
> ...


No worries mate glad i could help, that NL looks bangin you've done a good job on that beast!
Yeh mate can change for what ever ya like, ive herd mixed reviews on the big bud, but the Bud XL is ment to be good, give um a go an see what ya think, id defo stick with the canna coco, A&B, an the rhiz everythin else you can change till you find what you prefer.



cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin dead in hear ay p ???
> Just to let u know your grape kush x livers/blues= blue grapes are doin smashin lad all are thriving and doin as they ahould aint to certain about the phenos i got yet but time will tell gonna veg em for a few weeks still and flip to sex em then revert back to veg for a few more weeks !!





cheddar1985 said:


> Yes yes p a few pics for yas show u wots goin down with em atm View attachment 2229181View attachment 2229182View attachment 2229183View attachment 2229184


Lookin sweet chez me ol monkey lol glad there doin well for ya mate, you takin cuts of all females you get bro? put me down for any keepers! 



billcollector99 said:


> Nice, new growth is coming in nice and green. Node spacing looks nice and compact.
> 
> If you dont mind, cause i dont know, can you give me a brief background on livers? Is it an indica dom?





mantiszn said:


> no one really knows for sure... originated in sheffield i believe or somewhere oop norf
> its also known as blues
> it's been around for quite awhile though.
> i've heard from a few people it was from an old NL5
> ...


Yeh im from sheff an some of my old footy mates no mr Livers an they say the same, a northen lights pheno or maybe a cross not sure from the early 90's its been knockin about sheff for years, its the 1st propa bud i smoked at 15, was all soap bar or that brown compact dirt weed stuff lol before that, been smokin it for like 12ish years an still never get bored of it, i love the stuff!! 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> rumour has it it fell outta sambo's arse after a particularly rough ruby murray?!!? where the fucks he been of late anyway.


Hahaha i think the psyco defo did mate lol..........hes all right been in touch other day not spoke since his court date tho, the fucker could be on remand lol



scotia1982 said:


> Av got a seed from the livers clone. Got gifted some smoke from a fellow riu'r n out popped a seed.
> 
> Has it been known to self produce? Will it b fem'd,hermi or reg? Or anyones guess? Lol


Ive never had any with seeds to what i can remember mate so id say more likely some stray pollen from somethin so a livers cross, then a selfed pip, but you never no it will be fem if it is, if its a cross an male id still cross it with the livers anyhow an keep doin the same with males from them back to the livers.


So need to pull my finger out big time peeps still not orded anythin or started the work in the grow, an the fairys brought me a psycho cut thats got no home yet still on the windowsill doin well mind but needs pottin up soonish. ill do a update with all my new stuff an plans when the time comes but hopin its pretty soon!!

So saturday had my 1st go at gumby hash turned out pretty good apart from my strainers holes was a little big so got quite abit of plant in there but lesson learned for next time still pretty happy with it, im not 100% on weight cos split it with my mate but my piece weighed 7.8 an i gave him just under half probs, well i tried to snap in half but 1 was bigger so i got that.
While we was waitin for the mix to settle we baked canna butter cookies i had half of my mix left from my 1st lot, pored melted choc on um this time cos tasted wank last time, the mix had the G13 haze trim, my 3 BC's, SLH and livers trim in them.....OMFG they was like rocket fuel propa fucked my mate over didnt smoke for 4 days after lol he's abit of a lite weight but thats not like him, he was basically paralyzed from around 4pm till like 1am then he finally managed to climb the stairs to bed, then he said it was like he was on a come down all next day lol i was fucked like but not that bad, just knocked me out was asleep for half 8 lol

Ive got some pics on my phone ill log in after this post an chuck um up.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2012)

.......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2012)

...........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2012)

.............


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 28, 2012)

It was grew with Las' lemon m8,a grow of only Clone Only's so where'd the pollen come from????

I think DoobieBrother on Club 600 explained it well, something like if you get a "perfect" bud the one calyx will pollenate itself giving you 1 seed within that calyx, and therefore producing a feminized seed. Am goin to try it once am set back up so we'l see what happens.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2012)

Right think thats sorted now lol

View attachment 2231725


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2012)

Pollen can travel for miles, and it can stick to clothing.

Good luck with the bean though, no risk in popping it


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 28, 2012)

Lol a wiz lookin at that thinkin thats 5 funny lookin bits of Gumby, then a realised its your cookies lmao


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hows the baby mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> It was grew with Las' lemon m8,a grow of only Clone Only's so where'd the pollen come from????
> 
> I think DoobieBrother on Club 600 explained it well, something like if you get a "perfect" bud the one calyx will pollenate itself giving you 1 seed within that calyx, and therefore producing a feminized seed. Am goin to try it once am set back up so we'l see what happens.....


Way dint you say your lemon hermied? think dons did too so could be slh x livers fems mate, or a selfed livers was just sayin mate ive never had any seeded livers in 12 years suppose if you try you can make any plant hermie.



billcollector99 said:


> Pollen can travel for miles, and it can stick to clothing.
> 
> Good luck with the bean though, no risk in popping it


Yeh i herd that to mate, might be some stray pollen from a previous grow before the clones?



scotia1982 said:


> Lol a wiz lookin at that thinkin thats 5 funny lookin bits of Gumby, then a realised its your cookies lmao


Hahah ya daft sod...the gumbys strong mate defo gunna have another bash at it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Hows the baby mate


Comin on strong bro cheers, hows your little 1 doin?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2012)

Big porker man. Cant keep up with the boy's eating habits.

Buying veggies at the store and making our own baby food cause he is eating so much.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2012)

Haha least he's doin good be a big lad when he's grown up!


----------



## archaiclife87 (Jun 28, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Sup pukka, never got to look in on ur last grow, I like to start following at the begining so ill tag on for this one! I use coco too n love it. How do u like them airpots? Seems they would make a mess. They sell em at my local hydro but I've never tried them. Does it make transplanting harder or do u just put the 1st pot into the bigger one and let the roots grow through the holes?
> 
> Subbd.


 i have several thousand airpots i only have 10 in use but they work great for me if u need to transplant all u got to do is open the side of the air pot by undoin the screw or clip what ever come with ur air pots to clip them together. i just happen to find a killer deal on 3 gal airpots so i bought a stock of them and i use some and im sellin the others on ebay. i got like 7 pallets off air pots. i got a killer deal so i got them on ebay for like 1/4 normal price u would see on them in stores. sorry im just excited about gettin a huge stock so cheap. i wish i had the soil and land to use all of them. id have me a for real bumper crop ha. but yeah airpots r awsome pots i wouldnt use anything else for soil or soiless. they r good for hydro to. i got some bigger root pots but they arent airpots they r i think rootmakers but i have yet to try them but im gonna try to try some out this year outdoors.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 30, 2012)

^^Mr Air Pot 

dam i want one dem chocolete cookies looks so good 
dam dam damm 

the baby stories takes me back down memory lane 

enjoy the time wit em cause it flys by so fast then another adult just like you


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 2, 2012)

archaiclife87 said:


> i have several thousand airpots i only have 10 in use but they work great for me if u need to transplant all u got to do is open the side of the air pot by undoin the screw or clip what ever come with ur air pots to clip them together. i just happen to find a killer deal on 3 gal airpots so i bought a stock of them and i use some and im sellin the others on ebay. i got like 7 pallets off air pots. i got a killer deal so i got them on ebay for like 1/4 normal price u would see on them in stores. sorry im just excited about gettin a huge stock so cheap. i wish i had the soil and land to use all of them. id have me a for real bumper crop ha. but yeah airpots r awsome pots i wouldnt use anything else for soil or soiless. they r good for hydro to. i got some bigger root pots but they arent airpots they r i think rootmakers but i have yet to try them but im gonna try to try some out this year outdoors.


Thats a lot of airpots mate, ill get in touch with you next time i need some haha.... i rate them.



Dwezelitsame said:


> ^^Mr Air Pot
> 
> dam i want one dem chocolete cookies looks so good
> dam dam damm
> ...


Haha they tasted lovely aswell mate an were strong a little to strong half would be sound i think.
cheers bro i will, was sayin to the mrs feels like he's always been here now she agrees, its bit mad.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 2, 2012)

Afternoon Mr Bud,u doin good m8?

Hows ur lil psycho bitch?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 2, 2012)

All good matey cheers hows yous
shes doin good to say shes still on the windowsill mate, not done fuck all work yet need to sort me sen out im doin my own head in now, once i start ill get it rapped off in no time its just startin mate lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 2, 2012)

Glad she's still a live,am still waitin on 3 to show some roots. Thats been bout 10 dys a think,still lookin healthy so no worryin yet lol... A need to pull ma finger out n get a cheap tent really cant b arsed messin around with blavk n white anymore


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Glad she's still a live,am still waitin on 3 to show some roots. Thats been bout 10 dys a think,still lookin healthy so no worryin yet lol... A need to pull ma finger out n get a cheap tent really cant b arsed messin around with blavk n white anymore


New growth so doin ok only on tap water not ph'd tho so need to do a weak rhiz mix with a little A&B i think.
They in the cups aswell? could have roots now mate, gotta wate till you see them at the bottom tho in them ant ya, shunt be long clones pretty well.
yeh tent would be a lot easier to take down mate if needs be, if i had some space id defo get a tent even 1.2 x 1.2 would be a lot better then my space.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 2, 2012)

Am jst lookin at a 1x1 thats all a need for flowerin,got ma wee cupboard for veggin n cuts. Ebays got 1 for 55£ so may try raise the funds

Git the police wandering about outside mine jst now. Uniformed so they aint lookin at me lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Am jst lookin at a 1x1 thats all a need for flowerin,got ma wee cupboard for veggin n cuts. Ebays got 1 for 55£ so may try raise the funds
> 
> Git the police wandering about outside mine jst now. Uniformed so they aint lookin at me lol


Yeh even a 1x1 would be better im 1.1 x 0.7 so way to narrow means i have to go in a stright row. not bad price that mate does it look ok aswell?
I shit it other day mate CID turned up askin about a incident that went off at the back of my house i was stood on the front step havin a bifta lol she said fuck all about it, i just froze with it still in my hand an she asked if i herd anythin night before i just said no was asleep for 10, an she left lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250741195041&refid=store


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 2, 2012)

Cheers bill!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2012)

No prob Pukka.

Those bags do the job well for me.

I would recommend going for the 5 gal set though.

Youll be kicking urself if you buy the 1 gal.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

yes p the last 3 pics are the same after that they all seperate plants the broad leaf fucker is a looker no!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2012)

Lookin good cheddar.

I like #4 personally


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Lookin good cheddar.
> 
> I like #4 personally


Yh mate they all nice tbh i think 4is a livers leanin pheno personally the broad leafed fucker has a little smell to him already tbf i cant wait to flip em and see the goods haha just hope theres more fems than there is males


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 2, 2012)

yo plants lookin good there boyee


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2012)

Them Elite genetics have traveled a long way huh

Young thug from the streets, made his way to the top banging top model bitches from the UK


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 2, 2012)

very true mr Bill

and the saga continues 


all of todays dogs trace back to the wolf 


i wonder if a study like that can be done on seeds


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yo plants lookin good there boyee


Wot can i say i try


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> No prob Pukka.
> 
> Those bags do the job well for me.
> 
> ...


May have got a couple of bags sorted off some 1 so not gunna buy yet, ill wait an see but they do look good mate. 



cheddar1985 said:


> View attachment 2237335View attachment 2237336View attachment 2237337View attachment 2237339View attachment 2237344View attachment 2237345View attachment 2237346
> 
> yes p the last 3 pics are the same after that they all seperate plants the broad leaf fucker is a looker no!!





cheddar1985 said:


> Yh mate they all nice tbh i think 4is a livers leanin pheno personally the broad leafed fucker has a little smell to him already tbf i cant wait to flip em and see the goods haha just hope theres more fems than there is males


Comin on good chedz look spot on mate, that #4 does look like the livers the most mate hope its a she lol how long you veggin um bro?



Dwezelitsame said:


> very true mr Bill
> 
> and the saga continues
> 
> ...


Haha yeh trace it back to a single jamaican female plant that alls related to.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> May have got a couple of bags sorted off some 1 so not gunna buy yet, ill wait an see but they do look good mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck knows bro as long as i think is need tbh i can feel the need to supercropp the livers leanin pheno already tho lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 2, 2012)

Id lst it mate the livers clone does well with it, id wait an see what the side colas are like yet tho the fans look the same but its all about the viny colas lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yh lad aint into all the string about but if it has real bad stress from the supercroppin it will av to be lst tbf lad cant be doin nets in there fuck dat for a game of soldiers !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 2, 2012)

Pretty easy with them airpots mate just tie the string through the holes of the pot dont need that much dependin on how long you veg mate.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Pretty easy with them airpots mate just tie the string through the holes of the pot dont need that much dependin on how long you veg mate.


A long long time from seed lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

*

How do peeps just updatin my 1st go, went well got around 150-200 seeds from each of the UK clone only's and only the chosen buds had seeds so im well chuffed!






Originally Posted by PUKKA BUD 
Easy peeps!, heres a pic of my male Grape Kush im gunna use for my 1st bit of pollen lobbin, gunna go through the uk clone onlys with him!
Hes got some nice 11 bladed double serated leafa, strong berry smell and some good tight node spacing!















Parents are, Mom was Dj Shorts Grape Krush and dad was Bill's Red Kush Male, which is Krome's The white X ( OGK x (Lemon larry x chemdawg))



Heres some of him ready to do his thing!




And heres the Mothers for my crossers!
Exodus cheese front, Livers/blues middle and Psychosis back!








An heres what i got. I got 152 seeds from the Grape Kush x Exo cheese, 156 from the GK x Psycosis and 204 from the GK x Livers


















Ive had a little think of names for a laugh, an got these so far

GK x Livers/blues- .......I liked blue kush but thats taken lol so im likin Blue Grape or grape blue

GK x Exo-............Cheese & Grapes any1?????? lmao!!............ExoKush, ?????????

GK x Psychosis..........I like killer kush but think thats gone also an Kush killer, strugglin on this 1 so any ideas please lol?

Right sorry for the long arse post lol...............Still not tested any of the crossers an the busy fairys only just got in touch so ill come back once some of these have been grown out an chuck some pics up!​




*


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

cheers mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate


No worries geezer!


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 9, 2012)

looking good man any chance of poping my journal,on my sig bruv


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 11, 2012)

Afternoon matey,how long do u normally veg for?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2012)

well documented pukka but u yaself said u never even smoked the grape malarky??? all ya do is what ttt just done with the br x exo is take all the goodness from the clone-only and water it down........

not getting on ya case or nowt like that oldboy just imo.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 12, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> looking good man any chance of poping my journal,on my sig bruv


Cheers gaz, ill take a peak mate.



scotia1982 said:


> Afternoon matey,how long do u normally veg for?


Different every time mate, i was 6 weeks nearly on the g13, 5 on the 2 x BC's, next run the livers, bc got 3 weeks slh got 9 days, then another mixture then the last run got 4 weeks i think mate. lol



newuserlol said:


> well documented pukka but u yaself said u never even smoked the grape malarky??? all ya do is what ttt just done with the br x exo is take all the goodness from the clone-only and water it down........
> 
> not getting on ya case or nowt like that oldboy just imo.


I know what ya sayin mate but when youve got both genetics in the mix you can end up with anythin, could be some phenos that are mostly the clone onlies an vice vercer, the BR is known for bein weak an tastin shite shats whats up with them crossers, DJ shorts grape krush is ment to be some tastey smoke, an a few of the other parents to the GK are ment to be strong so who knows ey lol...........im hopin to get a nice pheno from the gk x blues soon, you still want a snip if decent?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 12, 2012)

Well al say one thing the exo br a grew out was bangin... And the thr br bsb am smokin jst now is fire and a could hve dne with another week... Dnt knock the br x's till uv tried them lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 12, 2012)

I have mate br x exo, looked nice but no strength or flavor, the bsb's ment to be strong so could see that cross bein ok, like i said tho all depends pheno, but most peeps say the br is gash lol


----------



## mr.green123 (Jul 12, 2012)

*blue grape sounds cool mate an the cross souds wicked let me know how they turn out an how about ko kush for you other cross*


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 12, 2012)

news - i feel yo opinion but mine is dat he added to not took away from 
cause you still got da pur line 
and now sum veriety to choose from 
he never stole the blue print of da genetics just borrowed from and paid back 

agreed we do need to preserve the original -done
but we need to be open to the vision of tomorrow which is gona be mixed 
culture blood religons beliefs gods strains 

gona one day be all mixed 
dats da way is gona be 
dont blame me


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 13, 2012)

10 outta 10 for the germination lad we ll soon see wot this gk can do with the clone onlys im with pukka ive heard nothin but good about the gk and it is well documented that the black rose is just a party lookin piece hence why it dialutes the strains its crossed with ive 3 gkxblues that are dead ringers for the blues/livers structure leaf node spacing!! Ive 1 the exact same as the gk and 1 a mix of both leaf of the gk but node spacin of the livers !! Cant wait to gey back off this break to see these bitches flowered all the gk psycho broke soil so ive another 5 to try and find a keeper from and not to worry p ill be takin a few clones for ya lad


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 13, 2012)

Al argue this till am blue in the face there's been fuck all weak about tts crosses. Av smoked ma exo sambos exo n pukkas exo n tbh they were all pretty weak. All this talk about clone inly exo?? Its shit the best of the clone only's imo is psycho followed by livers/blues. If ur goin to grow cheese ur better of with bb blue cheese 

Jst thot at start a wee arguement.....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 13, 2012)

If its weak lad somethin is goin a miss when growin imo ouyta the psycho and exo the strengh might be with the psycho but smell and taste deffo live with the exo from wot i grew of the pyscho!!time will tell wen ive grew out the pyscho of course a few more times !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 13, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> *blue grape sounds cool mate an the cross souds wicked let me know how they turn out an how about ko kush for you other cross*


Nice 1 green cheers mate, haha gotta ring to it that KO kush 



Dwezelitsame said:


> news - i feel yo opinion but mine is dat he added to not took away from
> cause you still got da pur line
> and now sum veriety to choose from
> he never stole the blue print of da genetics just borrowed from and paid back
> ...


Some wise words bro....like the added bit.



cheddar1985 said:


> 10 outta 10 for the germination lad we ll soon see wot this gk can do with the clone onlys im with pukka ive heard nothin but good about the gk and it is well documented that the black rose is just a party lookin piece hence why it dialutes the strains its crossed with ive 3 gkxblues that are dead ringers for the blues/livers structure leaf node spacing!! Ive 1 the exact same as the gk and 1 a mix of both leaf of the gk but node spacin of the livers !! Cant wait to gey back off this break to see these bitches flowered all the gk psycho broke soil so ive another 5 to try and find a keeper from and not to worry p ill be takin a few clones for ya lad


Sweet chedz glad there doin sound for ya lad! gunna get over to yours an check um out, blue grapes are lookin good!



scotia1982 said:


> Al argue this till am blue in the face there's been fuck all weak about tts crosses. Av smoked ma exo sambos exo n pukkas exo n tbh they were all pretty weak. All this talk about clone inly exo?? Its shit the best of the clone only's imo is psycho followed by livers/blues. If ur goin to grow cheese ur better of with bb blue cheese
> 
> Jst thot at start a wee arguement.....


Haha im kinda with you on this 1 mate, i dont rate the exo much either was my least fave outta the 3 i did last run, but id go blues then psycho the blues just pips it to the post lol....... and as for the br cross only had chedz an it doesnt even touch me strength wise probs cos ive been smokin psycho blues, slh an now gumby for months tho mate. lol........ 



cheddar1985 said:


> If its weak lad somethin is goin a miss when growin imo ouyta the psycho and exo the strengh might be with the psycho but smell and taste deffo live with the exo from wot i grew of the pyscho!!time will tell wen ive grew out the pyscho of course a few more times !!


Other way round chedz psycho spanks the exo for smell an taste, an the blues pissers on it lmao! just think till you've had blues or psycho your gunna think exo is the dogs lol imo tho!.....an thats goin off my gear all 3 of them, an id say the bit of psycho you sent was better then your exo.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 13, 2012)

yo my dude 
i hope all is in its proper order for you 
an hope fam is good

was just concerned wit cgg heard from him is he good


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 13, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yo my dude
> i hope all is in its proper order for you
> an hope fam is good
> 
> was just concerned wit cgg heard from him is he good


Alls good thanks bro hope the same for you!
No havent spoke to him in a while, herd a few others say the same too.
he'l be back always goes awol for a while lol
ill let you no if i do mate.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 13, 2012)

From what av heard cinders had to shut up shop,came very close to being busted but didnt thank fuck


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 13, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> From what av heard cinders had to shut up shop,came very close to being busted but didnt thank fuck


Dint no mate, close shave glad he's sound then!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah m8 a think it was 600 thread a was speakin to him a few wks bk. Fuck the fairy jst dropped him to psycho cuts lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 13, 2012)

thanks guys i worry sum times to much 

im glad he is good 

he must continue to be carful 
sumtimes if they miss and have a thing for you 
will be watching for a slip up 

at leaast i can relax on the fact that he is good


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 13, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Yeah m8 a think it was 600 thread a was speakin to him a few wks bk. Fuck the fairy jst dropped him to psycho cuts lol


You what just dropped um now mate!?!?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 13, 2012)

Jst before he shut shop lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2012)

i txt him a few weeks back he's all good. gutted but relieved eh!

where's the dank PB?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nothin worse m8. Had the landlord spring a visit on.me n had to pull dwn.

Tent should arrive today so fingers crossed bk up and runnin by tomorrow


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i txt him a few weeks back he's all good. gutted but relieved eh!
> 
> where's the dank PB?


Still not started nothin yet bro need to pull my finger out had the green light a while just not done nothin.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 24, 2012)

Im at Skeggness while saturday peeps dropped on to some real good weather so buzzin havin a right good time.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 24, 2012)

Lucky fucker lol

its cloudy n muggy in supposedly sunny scotland 

Have a good 1 matey


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 24, 2012)

yo my dude 

i be hopin erryting ahite 
for you and yours


stay up 
stay high 
stay safe 

I an I


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks lads everythins sweet an hope the same for you!

weathers abit shit today but cant grumble been mint since saturday, goin swimmin now its the 1st time me lad has been should be fun. Take it easy peeps!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 26, 2012)

good for you enjoy
self 
family 
weather


I an I


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yo lads wots the crack den?? 
Took 20 snips tonight fuck i hate messin round with clones haha hope your avin a nice hol p and dwez we kno u are good lad no probs bout that haha 
the gkxlivers aint far from flower p bout a wk and im ready to roll with my shit its lookin like a bomb as hit it in there atm tho so gonna give it a nice clean up befor i do throw em in haha gotta pot the gkxpyscho into there last pot also so must do that before the clean up !!! Busy busy busy


----------



## sufc8t1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Alright buddy?,
Just stopped by thinking you should be half way through a new grow m8,im coming near the end with mine now,this Livers is some sweet sticky smelling stuff.My Kush's are coming along too(really rock hard nugs!).The Chemdog kinda died on me lol,Ive just left it to do what it wants in there(theres about 2 gram on it lol).
But I got a feeling this Skywalkers going to be like rocket fuel!,from the look and smell of it.Anyways,hope Skegs alright for ya buddy,was going to nip there myself this weekend,but our lass said I got to decorate instead lol.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 30, 2012)

Skywalkers the daddy mate. Dne 3 in a nft tray xmas before last. Good strong stone,great yield as well. Got more mazar pheno than anythin else bit was realy nicer


----------



## sufc8t1 (Jul 30, 2012)

This one im finishing up now is Skywalker OG,and theres a definate kush dominance in there,bit like a diesel smelling bubba I have done in the past,and the nugs are aretight and solid just like a good kush.
I have done Mazaar in the past,and a couple of the "so called blueberrys" dutch passion and some other brand that slips my mind.And this Skywalker OG doesn't seem familiar to any of them,So I assume its the OG thats dominant here.Also got a Kushberry that im not that pleased with either.
Getting a bit fed up with all these multi grows now TBH.Think im going to see how big I can make a Livers clone grow next time round lol,Im always satisfied with the smell and taste of this stuff lol.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah m8 livers is lovely. Am concentratin on psychosis now its ma fav out of the clone only's


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 31, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> good for you enjoy
> self
> family
> weather
> ...


Thanks for the good vibes bruva sendin um back your way! 



cheddar1985 said:


> Yo lads wots the crack den??
> Took 20 snips tonight fuck i hate messin round with clones haha hope your avin a nice hol p and dwez we kno u are good lad no probs bout that haha
> the gkxlivers aint far from flower p bout a wk and im ready to roll with my shit its lookin like a bomb as hit it in there atm tho so gonna give it a nice clean up befor i do throw em in haha gotta pot the gkxpyscho into there last pot also so must do that before the clean up !!! Busy busy busy


Was sound mate cheers, sweet mate get some pics let me see how there doin, you take gkxlivers snips? and did you get the slh aswell? get cracked on lad lol



sufc8t1 said:


> Alright buddy?,
> Just stopped by thinking you should be half way through a new grow m8,im coming near the end with mine now,this Livers is some sweet sticky smelling stuff.My Kush's are coming along too(really rock hard nugs!).The Chemdog kinda died on me lol,Ive just left it to do what it wants in there(theres about 2 gram on it lol).
> But I got a feeling this Skywalkers going to be like rocket fuel!,from the look and smell of it.Anyways,hope Skegs alright for ya buddy,was going to nip there myself this weekend,but our lass said I got to decorate instead lol.


No mate packed up for a while just gettin ready to rumble now ive potted up a psyco clone finally and got it under a blue cfl for now while i get the upgrades done then the plans to take 4 cuts from that for the next run. yeh the blues is nice mate a lovely strain, ill be interested to see how the mix do for you mate got a lot goin i hope the SW is bangin for ya bud! skeg was mint cheers mate shame you wernt down the weather was amazin lol the livers take well to abit of lst mate i got the most from my last 1 by doin some, i got 5 oz from it.


----------



## sufc8t1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Can't say I have knowingly tried the psychosis mate,just checked google images,and it came up with a pic that was very blues looking.Are the same sort of plant?,or completely different?.


----------



## sufc8t1 (Jul 31, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No mate packed up for a while just gettin ready to rumble now ive potted up a psyco clone finally and got it under a blue cfl for now while i get the upgrades done then the plans to take 4 cuts from that for the next run. yeh the blues is nice mate a lovely strain, ill be interested to see how the mix do for you mate got a lot goin i hope the SW is bangin for ya bud! skeg was mint cheers mate shame you wernt down the weather was amazin lol the livers take well to abit of lst mate i got the most from my last 1 by doin some, i got 5 oz from it.


I'll defo be going down the LST route if im going for a single plant/tree next.
Ive got 1200w all for one plant,im just gonna see how big I can get this fucker I think.Don't know if I mentioned the jack33 grow I did last(fucking horrible plant i was,took 16 weeks in flower!,,fucking mutant freebie seed! lol),but heres a pic of one of its colas.

Just bare in mind(to put things into perspective)im 6ft tall and weigh nearly 20st lol..and that colas as long and as thick as my arm!.
there was about 3 oz dry on this cola.
fuxking horrid plant tho lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeh mate its simular to blues id say its a northen lights cut the same just stronger but not quite as tasty.
that colas huge mate was the smoke crap then?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

Did u still get 3oz when u trimmed it off that massive stem??? If so Im impressed. How do pukka....have u hung up yer scissors for a bit?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 1, 2012)

Pukka lad ive 2 suspected males out the 5 gk livers lad 1 female deffo livers leanin 1 grape kush leanin and the other 1 is a mongol haha the 2 males are deffo grape kush leanin phenos bro ill get aload of pics up tonight for ya bro im gonna give em till next friday under the hps which will give me enough time to train the bitches the livers leanin deffo needs train as it has a shiy load of undeveloped branches so im gonna need the time to train em ive fimmed the other 2 and they are lookin sweet so all good there might do abit of lst with them tho yet!!


----------



## sufc8t1 (Aug 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh mate its simular to blues id say its a northen lights cut the same just stronger but not quite as tasty.
> that colas huge mate was the smoke crap then?


Yh,,crap smoke m8,absolute waste of time,never been as pissed off with a plant in my life!.



supersillybilly said:


> Did u still get 3oz when u trimmed it off that massive stem??? If so Im impressed. How do pukka....have u hung up yer scissors for a bit?


Yes m8,3 oz bone dry,de-stemmed.
There was a lot more below that cola,but with more seperated nodes.All in all it grew to about 6and a half ft,2 main colas that were identical,and a third cola that was about 4ft tall and thinner. Found a pic...

Second pic is of a UGORG Blues,that turned out nicely.
Both well flushed out in these pics ofcourse.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 2, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Did u still get 3oz when u trimmed it off that massive stem??? If so Im impressed. How do pukka....have u hung up yer scissors for a bit?


Eyup bill alls good cheers mate good to see ya back, yeh i hung um when the youth was born just startin back up now mate.



cheddar1985 said:


> Pukka lad ive 2 suspected males out the 5 gk livers lad 1 female deffo livers leanin 1 grape kush leanin and the other 1 is a mongol haha the 2 males are deffo grape kush leanin phenos bro ill get aload of pics up tonight for ya bro im gonna give em till next friday under the hps which will give me enough time to train the bitches the livers leanin deffo needs train as it has a shiy load of undeveloped branches so im gonna need the time to train em ive fimmed the other 2 and they are lookin sweet so all good there might do abit of lst with them tho yet!!


Sound chedz least they aint all males lol glad the livers lookin phenos a bird aswell!! get them pics up!....hows the gkxpsyco? give me a shout when them lemons have rooted geezer!



sufc8t1 said:


> Yh,,crap smoke m8,absolute waste of time,never been as pissed off with a plant in my life!.
> 
> 
> Yes m8,3 oz bone dry,de-stemmed.
> ...


Shame that mate after growin the fucker out to find out its shit, least you no you cant go wrong with the livers! dam tham plants are big mate do you always grow trees or was they just strechy strains?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 2, 2012)

Will do lad the pyschoxgk are doin sweet a nice veg for em and ill see wog1 haha been busy as fuck bro with orders of clones bein through at me so ill try and get sum pics tonight for ya bro i could flip the gkxlivers now and all would be sweet but with the room i av got seems a waste lol so just supercroppin ans lst the feckers atm till next friday and they are going into flower and yh cant wait to see how the livers leanin pheno turns out it already has a nice pong to it already!!


----------



## sufc8t1 (Aug 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Shame that mate after growin the fucker out to find out its shit, least you no you cant go wrong with the livers! dam tham plants are big mate do you always grow trees or was they just strechy strains?


No m8,I don't normally grow trees,but this fecker must have been a 100% lanky ass Sativa!.Also it wasn't just branch stretch on it,it was node after node that was popping up,hence the 3ft cola,and with 6 inch long buds coming from each node lol,oh and I lollipopped the bottom 2 ft aswell.And for that Blues plant,I chopped the bottom 4 nodes off early in flower,to try and lollipop those colas.
I personally think it worked,because those colas really fattened up!.This time round I have got quality over quantity,Next time im aiming for both! lol.Need to get started ASAP if I want to get a Christmas crop! lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 10, 2012)

sufc8t1 said:


> No m8,I don't normally grow trees,but this fecker must have been a 100% lanky ass Sativa!.Also it wasn't just branch stretch on it,it was node after node that was popping up,hence the 3ft cola,and with 6 inch long buds coming from each node lol,oh and I lollipopped the bottom 2 ft aswell.And for that Blues plant,I chopped the bottom 4 nodes off early in flower,to try and lollipop those colas.
> I personally think it worked,because those colas really fattened up!.This time round I have got quality over quantity,Next time im aiming for both! lol.Need to get started ASAP if I want to get a Christmas crop! lol.


Soz ive took ages mate been neglectin the thread should be back around a lot more now
what was the smoke like on the blues? im same mate gotta get a move on for xmas if i would have pulled me finger out could have squeezed 2 in,
what you goin for next mate?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 10, 2012)

yo when does the show start


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 10, 2012)

Im gunna chuck some pics up in the week bro of the new stuff and my little psyco gunna start abit of lst'in on it soon
thought it was flowerin so maybe get a little reveg but no its doin good now growin pretty quick


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 10, 2012)

sounds good
hope all is good 
gluck bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 10, 2012)

cheers bro, feels like im a newb again lol cant wait for the big switch on see how all the new stuff runs an how temps are an stuff.
An see how the 400w MH does for veg.


----------



## sufc8t1 (Aug 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Soz ive took ages mate been neglectin the thread should be back around a lot more now
> what was the smoke like on the blues? im same mate gotta get a move on for xmas if i would have pulled me finger out could have squeezed 2 in,
> what you goin for next mate?


Alrifht bud?.
This blues has dried up nicely,ready for jar tomorow,starting to stink up real nice,not got much of it though.
Currently trying to reveg it,so fingers crossed on that one.
Got some rock hard cryatally Skywalker og too,thays like foooking rocket fuel lol,still needs.more cure,hence a.littlw harsh,but definatly a strong one lol.
And I feel ya on the working out grows,I always used to say'coulda had a grow done by now" lol.
Peace out!.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 19, 2012)

Sounds tastey mate enjoy an good luck on the reveg
Ive nearly got all the new gear setup an somethin growin to show
ill throw a few pics up soon.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 19, 2012)

Get em up ya fucker lol pm bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2012)

New small filter lol and my psycho snip, feels good to be back lol ill get a load more once there in an everythings runnin.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 6, 2012)

hes fucking back, good see the wheels on the bus again.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2012)

Cheers chief


----------



## deejay123 (Sep 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers chief


Yo mate! New to coco my self & growing! First grow and im
4 weeks into veg, what did you get off ur first coco grow? Currently got 10 girls under two 400W HPS 
Cheers!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2012)

I got over 9oz off a G13 haze mate was my 1st grow veged for nearly 6weeks, thats it in my avi.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 7, 2012)

an we are off to a nice start all looks so fresh and tidy 

gluck captain


----------



## deejay123 (Sep 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I got over 9oz off a G13 haze mate was my 1st grow veged for nearly 6weeks, thats it in my avi.


Is that off 1 plant? If so thats good! And was that dry weight? Cheers again mate!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> an we are off to a nice start all looks so fresh and tidy
> 
> gluck captain


Thanks D cant weight for the flowers now!! lol feels good tho mate, an im lookin foward to gettin this 1st clone run outta the way so i can start workin my seeds.
hope alls well bro!!



deejay123 said:


> Is that off 1 plant? If so thats good! And was that dry weight? Cheers again mate!


Yeh dry weight mate of 1 plant, it did have a 600w hps to its self tho. Theres a link in my signature for my 1st coco grow theres loads of pics an i did like a guide of what i used if your goin for canna drop in it could help you out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2012)

back in the game! love the diddy airpot man. how long you going to keep her in there?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> back in the game! love the diddy airpot man. how long you going to keep her in there?


Not sure mate reckon im gunna pot her up tomoz in to a 10L airpot an the cuts when they turn up will be goin straight in 6L airs with a week or so veg, decided goin back to the 10L for this psycho cos the things months old now lol

I got her as a snip mate, came in a little plastic throw away cup with some holes in, i was still shut shop so i stuck it on the windowsill an was only givin it straight tap water for about 2 months even fucked of to skeggy for a week an left it dry as fuck lol it never grew at all apart from 1 new tiny tip, was pale as fuck an root bound, then reckon its been in the 1L air for about 4week an im not flippin for another week or 2 lol its only under 1 45w cfl at the min so int doin bad still small as fuck for its age, ive lst'd it tho aswell so looks smaller.
Ive vegged for 6 weeks a few times in the 1L with no probs or slow growth an then i vegged that blues snip for 4 week an flowered for 9 in 1 so no i should be good for a little longer. the 400mh is setup now an once she gets in that 10L i reckon she'l be huge an should yield good.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2012)

You really are a fuckin bellend arnt ya, you fuckin numpty


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You really are a fuckin bellend arnt ya, you fuckin numpty


how u no i was lurking and how u no thats my normal greeting from the mrs? haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how u no i was lurking and how u no thats my normal greeting from the mrs? haha


Hahaha there was some spammin cunt in here mate, was in the uker doin it then changed names an was in here lol he must have been deleted the tosser so looks like im a fuckin loon talkin to me sen lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 8, 2012)

Alrighty Pukka me old mukka, hows it been growing mate! 

Just trying to catch up with the troops, prob. take me all day. Then again, there doesnt seem to as activity these day's, ? Still, theres enough of us left to fly the flag mate!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alrighty Pukka me old mukka, hows it been growing mate!
> 
> Just trying to catch up with the troops, prob. take me all day. Then again, there doesnt seem to as activity these day's, ? Still, theres enough of us left to fly the flag mate!


Easy cindy lad, hows things mate?...all good me cheers

What you got goin at the min?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

Get sum pics up ya cunt dont be shy ya mother was nt lmao


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 10, 2012)

^^thats whut i call respect 

lmfao-laughin my fukn azz off


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Get sum pics up ya cunt dont be shy ya mother was nt lmao


You what motha fucka? lol



Dwezelitsame said:


> ^^thats whut i call respect
> 
> lmfao-laughin my fukn azz off


Got a way with words our chedz bro lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well were are they lol i need to talk with yas lad ill give ya call tomoz to late now !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2012)

*Psychosis ?? weeks old lol


*

All new gears setup and runnin sweet temps are good an rh so im laughin, ive potted the psycho up to a 10L airpot and is under the 400w mh now, should take off soon gunna be gettin another 2 week veg so should be huge lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 12, 2012)

Id save some room lad haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2012)

prepped for take off pukka! looking good man


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

pukka did u name the pyscho x red grape kush or woteva they was? i popping one now hoping for a sexy lil bitch.
if no name was gunna tag it red mist pyscho kush if no name... let me no please dont wanna rob u off the name...
ow and hope all is well your neck off the woods. loved the sun newspaper having to creep yesterday bout all the false claims on hilsbourogh. hope theres alot off prison time out the pain and lies caused... hillsborough was the platform united needed as a distraction to over take a wounded lfc. hope wounds heel now and the team grows as a result.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> prepped for take off pukka! looking good man


Cheers lad feels good to have somethin goin at last lol........



mad dog bark said:


> pukka did u name the pyscho x red grape kush or woteva they was? i popping one now hoping for a sexy lil bitch.
> if no name was gunna tag it red mist pyscho kush if no name... let me no please dont wanna rob u off the name...
> ow and hope all is well your neck off the woods. loved the sun newspaper having to creep yesterday bout all the false claims on hilsbourogh. hope theres alot off prison time out the pain and lies caused... hillsborough was the platform united needed as a distraction to over take a wounded lfc. hope wounds heel now and the team grows as a result.


The grape kush x psycho mate only names i come up with were taken so i need 1 pal it was dj shorts grape krush x red kush for the fatha. that red mist is good mate haha get that me sen sometimes so call it what ever you want mate.

yeh been watchin an readin about it a lot mate glad its all sorted hope the 5 0 get fucked for it an all more areason to hate them wednesday piggy bastards lol hope justice is served now.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

*

''hillsborough was the platform united needed as a distraction to over take a wounded lfc''

fucking hell mdb thats abit strong m8 what 96 people being crushed to death was the platform to success?!?!?

fuck nos why the txt is like this?

​


*


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

i have many a united fan for mates and they agree to the fact united became good in the early 90s, thats year or so after. team fell apart as a result. its a well known fact after that day lfc wasnt the same. 
strong feelings on this subject and its a big reason to my man u hatred.
united needed the help and funny how certain papers who made false claims also profited from uniteds success. many a informative book on it. can reccommend a few to u


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2012)

Haha mdb u been on the crack lad as your becomin crackers with sum if your statements mate lol united had the busby babes lad hence why were just as big as lfc i agree that we ve both had 2 catastrophys but thats were it ends at the end of the day the game should nt of even happened and u know this !! alot of bs flyin around does no team any favours but to say it was the be all and end all of ya team is well.....a joke lad lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2012)

Pukka lad u ought to see the gkxpsycho lad its a nice cross thats for sure mate very vigorous in growth got 2 phenos !! U reckob the livers is a late flowerer compaired to exo psycho as ive frost all over the exo and slh but the gkxlivers cross is only just gettin sum !! They are smellin nice none the less but they need a good kick on if they are gonna finish at the same time as exo slh!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 15, 2012)

u wanna do the research on who was flipping the lies. no wonder fergie asking fans for forgiveness as he nos man u directly prifited from hilsbourough also u need check who the owners off man u was at the time and wot newspapers and media output they had. 90 poer cent the hate came from the sun newspaper.
fuck thatcher and fuck man u.
how do cheds, as much as i like u man i do love a good bit banter with yas fella hahaha
on the busby babes was a dam shame but never did the media portray false accounts nor spread hate and try to make ya club fight within.
many a lfc after hilsbourough stopped following football and many of my family r included. my older bro hasnt worn a footy shirt or watched a match since.
out 8 uncles only one still follows lfc.
so to understand my views u should reaserch the events. loads books on it and many a more will b realeased soon.
as we speak more and more truths (which all true red fans new before) r being dug up. never in sporting history in england has such a hateand slander been thrown around and as a direct result the biggest team in the uk AND EUROPE crumbled.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u wanna do the research on who was flipping the lies. no wonder fergie asking fans for forgiveness as he nos man u directly prifited from hilsbourough also u need check who the owners off man u was at the time and wot newspapers and media output they had. 90 poer cent the hate came from the sun newspaper.
> fuck thatcher and fuck man u.
> how do cheds, as much as i like u man i do love a good bit banter with yas fella hahaha
> on the busby babes was a dam shame but never did the media portray false accounts nor spread hate and try to make ya club fight within.
> ...


Back then united profited from everythin lad all im sayin is there is no need for it all to b dug up again its doin no1 any good lfc mufc the families yhat lost loved 1s no1 is gainin nothin from it wot do u expect everythin to just become good from it ?? Its took this long for the officail papers to come up and its not gonna do ya team any favours mate wot happened to the busbys was unaviodable which wot happened at hillsborough was bro the game should neva av took place as it did nt av the right health and safety certificates to do so its quite obvious there is some hatred towards united but id look closer to home be4 pointin the finger mate


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 15, 2012)

wow cheds look closer to home? wot as in the lfc fans? think u find proven wrong, but then as a united fan and as ya team was only good after lfc crumbled its obvious u wont see the black and white off the events and the results to the teams.
uniteds owners run the british media, the same media who lied and started a hate compain.
good job the jft96 didnt let it lie and knew truth is always right, good job they did dig it up or the truth woodnt b out now.
woodnt b so bad if the media output off all the hate wasnt united controlled, hence y lfc hate united as much as the sun...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thats a big conspiracy mdb and we were neva a good team till then lol were ya find that from lad lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2012)

Before hillsborough mdb how many prem leagues u win from 1990 lol and how many united mate ?? I rest my case lad united won majority mate hence we were the better team before the disastor and after yh the bloke who run united might of been in with the papers but does nt mean the wrecked ya club u did that all yaself mate shame but true!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 15, 2012)

uniteds 19 title came in the 90s onwards??????/ u had any sleep matey?
no fact in last post at all. read ya clubs history. y wen fergie arrived at man u did he say he wanted united to b as successful as lfc if your team was winning regular?
lfc was huge in the 70 80 united in the 90s onwards. fact. do u want me to pull up a table for u showing ya own clubs wins and success and the years? come on man how could united b bigger then lfc in the 80s wen lfc ruled europe and united was a mid table team.
i ent gunna argue this anymore mate as i argueing to random crap that isnt true
even after20 years lfc winning nothing but 1 euro and fa united still aint caught up with the 5 times euro champs lfc.
also wen lfc last won top flight it was div 1 not prem so thats how long ago it was matey.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 15, 2012)

also stated lfc ruined own club after these facts r out shows a small minded ness that is a direct cause of alse info, from uniteds owners to the fans.
but wounds r healing now and a sleeping giant will b back very very soon. watch this space


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lmao lad your miles of the pase of united city and chrlsea mate id even go as far as sayin spur tbh mate maybe ib ankther decade but wot with gerro and the likes retiring i cant see it bein to fast lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> also stated lfc ruined own club after these facts r out shows a small minded ness that is a direct cause of alse info, from uniteds owners to the fans.
> but wounds r healing now and a sleeping giant will b back very very soon. watch this space


Exactly wot i was tryin to say u last won the league in 80s united been ontop since 90s the only comp u been more sucessfull in is champs league and thats that wen did hillsborough happen 96 hence your team had nt won fuck all in afes lad this is my point i was tryin to get axross to ya hahahahaha now put that in the pipe and smoke it lol united still ac the biggest trophy cabinet abd ulways will do mate untill then u aint sayin jack mate sorry next lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 15, 2012)

96?? na bro that y u got mixed up was in 89 and that was last year we won div 1.
so hope u see the facts now.
also on the put that in ya pipe and smoke it, u have highlighted my point after hilsborough lfc went down hill after media ripping club apart. and united and there owners profited. fact fact fact fact


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2012)

Sum1 was bound to make a profit lad even if mu did nt thats all im gettin at


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry to interupt ladies but chedz how come your a man u fan anyhow ya brummy cunt?? lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2012)

Fuck off pukka ya threads bin jacked by me an mdb haha
Always been a united fan mate me dad is a united fan best team in england by miles haha na lad ive supported em since i could talk lol always will the baggies are my home team tho bad result for them today


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 16, 2012)

haha yeah soz pukka i kinda went on 1 then haha. happens with age mate.
that one seed has germed,waiting 4 it poking its head through the soil now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2012)

glory hunter and a brummie?!?! fucksake lad. life shit on you.  just fuckin with ya man. hows the crop looking? am going to switch my boost back to hammerhead this run through pk is canny but i know i could be doing better yield wise.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> glory hunter and a brummie?!?! fucksake lad. life shit on you.  just fuckin with ya man. hows the crop looking? am going to switch my boost back to hammerhead this run through pk is canny but i know i could be doing better yield wise.


Lmao don ya cunt lifes nothin but great for me mate hooe the same for u and yours  
Yh lad mix it up try diffrent things i know the lemon likes the pk but the cheese does better with hammerhead fuck knows why but they do lol the only thing i can think of is the lemon vein a longer flower were as the xheese is rockin at 8wks. so fuck knows mate will av to dabble a little more untill i find that out mate all i know is they are both good products but i do loce me hammerhead more lmao!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2012)

ah marra life's what you make of it eh  

aye i'm going to do a side by side with the remains of my pk and the hammerhead. these PK x Livers should do well with both really tho. this is my main crimbo run so i need a decent number out of em. my pal took 4.4 off each one he done. 4 under 1200w. which is still way down on the GPW if you ask me but we'll see.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck off pukka ya threads bin jacked by me an mdb haha
> Always been a united fan mate me dad is a united fan best team in england by miles haha na lad ive supported em since i could talk lol always will the baggies are my home team tho bad result for them today





mad dog bark said:


> haha yeah soz pukka i kinda went on 1 then haha. happens with age mate.
> that one seed has germed,waiting 4 it poking its head through the soil now.


Fuck off ya both wank, we all know sheff united are the daddies lmao................seriously tho was quite funny lol

@ mdb buzzin matey glad its germed for ya, outta all 3 crossers upto now all have germed from the reports so doin good, just cant wait to pop a few me sen now lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 17, 2012)

my wee psycho is due a feed tomoz an my slh should be here so ill do a little pic update once its potted up an in its new home


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 19, 2012)

old mukka pukka the red mist pyscho has popped out th soil this moring. i had remove li; soil as covered pip up to deep , but soon as did that few hours later it was standing all proud like.
glad u getting slh matey i think it pisses on any the otha uk clones. poleaxed me on the sofa from a couple joints i was gifted lil while back. real nice taste and smell and she has a hella of a kick to it, she kicks like a donkey. u grew it before?
looking forward seeing wot u can do with it.
if mr robbie p is ever in this thread nowadays? i have popped two the slh x bomb or was it starburst haze or something?
have u had chance sample any of its bud? wot did u think?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> old mukka pukka the red mist pyscho has popped out th soil this moring. i had remove li; soil as covered pip up to deep , but soon as did that few hours later it was standing all proud like.
> glad u getting slh matey i think it pisses on any the otha uk clones. poleaxed me on the sofa from a couple joints i was gifted lil while back. real nice taste and smell and she has a hella of a kick to it, she kicks like a donkey. u grew it before?
> looking forward seeing wot u can do with it.
> if mr robbie p is ever in this thread nowadays? i have popped two the slh x bomb or was it starburst haze or something?
> have u had chance sample any of its bud? wot did u think?



u having another brain fart m8??? pukka pulled 4oz odd from a 9day veg with the lemon.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Pukka lad u ought to see the gkxpsycho lad its a nice cross thats for sure mate very vigorous in growth got 2 phenos !! U reckob the livers is a late flowerer compaired to exo psycho as ive frost all over the exo and slh but the gkxlivers cross is only just gettin sum !! They are smellin nice none the less but they need a good kick on if they are gonna finish at the same time as exo slh!!



4 weeks in to flower with the livers and they have frost on frost and some of the hairs are starting to go red, thats why i was asking if they go early chedz


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 19, 2012)

Right Who got photos of this SLH at her best ?? You fuckers dont shut up about it lol  And going through 234 pages looking for a photo just aint me lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Pukka lad u ought to see the gkxpsycho lad its a nice cross thats for sure mate very vigorous in growth got 2 phenos !! U reckob the livers is a late flowerer compaired to exo psycho as ive frost all over the exo and slh but the gkxlivers cross is only just gettin sum !! They are smellin nice none the less but they need a good kick on if they are gonna finish at the same time as exo slh!!


Missed this post chedz just seen unlucky reply to it, the blues is a slightly later flower mate have to let it go 9 at least but 9-10 is best if ya can wait lol an no mate the blues is a frosty bitch from the start, an the gk female i seen was so fuck knows lol



mad dog bark said:


> old mukka pukka the red mist pyscho has popped out th soil this moring. i had remove li; soil as covered pip up to deep , but soon as did that few hours later it was standing all proud like.
> glad u getting slh matey i think it pisses on any the otha uk clones. poleaxed me on the sofa from a couple joints i was gifted lil while back. real nice taste and smell and she has a hella of a kick to it, she kicks like a donkey. u grew it before?
> looking forward seeing wot u can do with it.
> if mr robbie p is ever in this thread nowadays? i have popped two the slh x bomb or was it starburst haze or something?
> have u had chance sample any of its bud? wot did u think?





newuserlol said:


> u having another brain fart m8??? pukka pulled 4oz odd from a 9day veg with the lemon.


No this will be the 3rd ive done mdb love the stuff mate lol grows easy as fuck yields good, taste lovey an batters ya!
hope the the RM does good for ya mate, chedz has got some goin not seen um for abit.

sambo knows his shit lol just for you mate.

when i flipped, back right






bout 9 weeks, this is the 1st i did the 9 day vegger.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 19, 2012)

Psychosis, not gone none of the lemon yet will chuck some up tomoz.


----------



## ghb (Sep 19, 2012)

loving the lst job, that is gonna be a beast lad, does the psycho go floppy like cheese, cos you'll have a handfull controlling that.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

Lookin sweet lad get the lemon like that and you ll be onto a good crimbo lad


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 19, 2012)

ghb said:


> loving the lst job, that is gonna be a beast lad, does the psycho go floppy like cheese, cos you'll have a handfull controlling that.


Na den ghb hows it goin lad?....cheers man, yeh the psycos is a flopper fucker, im gunna cane an net it in a few days mate.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lookin sweet lad get the lemon like that and you ll be onto a good crimbo lad


Nice 1 chedz, i no the lemon will do sound mate even with a little veg think its got a week or so at most.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice 1 chedz, i no the lemon will do sound mate even with a little veg think its got a week or so at most.


Wot pot ya usin for her? You ll be sweet with 2wks and a 10wk flower no?? Id maximise it lad for the chrimbo run haha


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 19, 2012)

lookin mity fine bro 
i be liken dat flat table top 






all set to take off 

gluck 


IanI


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u having another brain fart m8??? pukka pulled 4oz odd from a 9day veg with the lemon.


yeah had no sleeep yesterday, thought he had grown it before but i couldnt b arsed looking back through thread.
i remember the g13 and his pyscho and livers.
i thought a few u lot was pu toff by the longer flowering time, i was merely saying i thought its well worth th extra time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2012)

is it just my pork pies or is that a massive airpot?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is it just my pork pies or is that a massive airpot?


Aint sure but it looks like a 6ltr to me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2012)

looks bigger than mine. mine are 10L i think


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks bigger than mine. mine are 10L i think


Everything looks bigger than yours.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wot pot ya usin for her? You ll be sweet with 2wks and a 10wk flower no?? Id maximise it lad for the chrimbo run haha


The lemons going in a 6L mate an yeah I'm thinking about doing it 10 week.



Dwezelitsame said:


> lookin mity fine bro
> i be liken dat flat table top
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers bro been trying for as flat as I can. gunna net it soon should be huge come flower.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> is it just my pork pies or is that a massive airpot?





cheddar1985 said:


> Aint sure but it looks like a 6ltr to me





Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks bigger than mine. mine are 10L i think


Its a 10L lads thought I'd stick it that seen as its months old an getting huge now.



supersillybilly said:


> Everything looks bigger than yours.lol


What ya nose bill? Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2012)

his heed is for sure  

i must have 6L then.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2012)

My room is only 70cm wide mate so makes um look bigger what color bases yours got the 10s are yellow the 6s red?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2012)

aye mine are the red disks. wonder how much difference it would make going next size up. might just see if i can buy a single


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye mine are the red disks. wonder how much difference it would make going next size up. might just see if i can buy a single


You'l be able to buy a single mate i have a few times, you thinkin the 20Ls? sambos runnin in them i ant seen um but bet there fuckin huge, the 10s are big. I ant used the 10s since i did the 2 blue cheeses in um, an i got 6oz of 1 of them with a 4 week veg, dont no if it was to do with the pot but i no that was good as not known to be a big yielder.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2012)

i'm trying to figure out if it's a good yield but with you doing a couple or few under the 600 the GPW ratio is a lot higher than i normally hit. either way tidy haul of primo.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 22, 2012)

I got 11 oz in total so just over half a gpw I reckon I'm slowly creeping up last grow was 13 so gettin there mate


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

i didnt think the 20ltr airpots are that big, i done some livers 1 plant per 1.2mtr tent in huge pots before musta been 50-60ltr pots lol

3 exo under each 600 1 is a old old bulb tho, got a tad stretched from where i had the 6 under just 1 light for while when it was hot and i couldnt be arsed to vent properly.

5 of em in 20ltr airpot 1 in a 15ltr normal pot.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 24, 2012)

i found the 15litre airpots to tall for my set up but feck me didthey grow quick in veg in them bad boys.
will dust them off next grow if i manage upgrade tent to a sound proof cubby. 
ent the best at diy tho i find i break more then i fix and then lose my head and go on a destroy mission hahah, and a sound proof grow chamber ent hardly like i can get a workman round to build it unless i no hes safe and wont grass me up


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i didnt think the 20ltr airpots are that big, i done some livers 1 plant per 1.2mtr tent in huge pots before musta been 50-60ltr pots lol
> 
> 3 exo under each 600 1 is a old old bulb tho, got a tad stretched from where i had the 6 under just 1 light for while when it was hot and i couldnt be arsed to vent properly.
> 
> 5 of em in 20ltr airpot 1 in a 15ltr normal pot.


Na they dont look that big tbh mate just abit fatter, lookin sweet anyhow geezer! think i can remember pics of the huge blues were they like bushes? lol



mad dog bark said:


> i found the 15litre airpots to tall for my set up but feck me didthey grow quick in veg in them bad boys.
> will dust them off next grow if i manage upgrade tent to a sound proof cubby.
> ent the best at diy tho i find i break more then i fix and then lose my head and go on a destroy mission hahah, and a sound proof grow chamber ent hardly like i can get a workman round to build it unless i no hes safe and wont grass me up


Id be able to knock ya 1 up no probs matey, just a shame im not closer init couda saved ya smashin lot up lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 24, 2012)

*Psychosis ? weeks and SLH 5 days veg.
*
done a little trim job low down around the pot on the psyco an tied a few more branches down, shes gettin huge. the slh is not doin much just startin to get a little new growth on top.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sup Pukka,

hope everything be irie wit you bru


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bigger pot for the lemon p?? Should nt take her long to find her her feet in there lad u still throwin sum exo in with em?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

mean n green pukka lad, likin it.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 25, 2012)

looking mighty fine pukka man love your grows,iv got an air pot for my next grow cant wait


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Sup Pukka,
> 
> hope everything be irie wit you bru


How do bill, yeh all good cheers bro! hope the same for yous!



cheddar1985 said:


> Bigger pot for the lemon p?? Should nt take her long to find her her feet in there lad u still throwin sum exo in with em?


No mate the lemon is in a 6L, its just proped up on 2 celebrations tubs so looks bigger in the pics lol.......i was ment to have got a livers an a exo comin off Drags, but hes gone awol not herd or seen him on here, been abit worried an keep meanin to ask sambo if he's herd from him. so ive just got the 2, abit gutted as i turned down them spare exo you had ffs lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> mean n green pukka lad, likin it.


Cheers geezer, cant wait to flip the bitchs saturdays the big day lol



gaztoth said:


> looking mighty fine pukka man love your grows,iv got an air pot for my next grow cant wait


Cheers gaz nice 1 bro, you'l like them airpots or ya plants roots will lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice to see your back......who needs the exo, its the worst out them all m8. Canny go wrong with psyco, livers and lemon


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 25, 2012)

mines has a red bottom and blue toggles is that the 11 lt?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Nice to see your back......who needs the exo, its the worst out them all m8. Canny go wrong with psyco, livers and lemon


speaking of which, did you see the fairy?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Nice to see your back......who needs the exo, its the worst out them all m8. Canny go wrong with psyco, livers and lemon


Cheers bill.....i know i aint that fussed when theres the others about was just bankin on um to fill the room for crimbo mate lol



gaztoth said:


> mines has a red bottom and blue toggles is that the 11 lt?


they all have blue toggles?? gaz, the red bases are 6Ls mate yellow are 10s or they are in my case. i dont no if diff manufactures have diff colors tho mate.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 25, 2012)

cool it will be a 6 then


----------



## Jam66es (Sep 25, 2012)

*

I just updated last sat. and today there already 3x the size.​




*


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Nice to see your back......who needs the exo, its the worst out them all m8. Canny go wrong with psyco, livers and lemon


Lmao worsed in which way bringin the money in lolol ill think you ll find your majorly mistaken bill ask all ya lads in uk which does the most smoke and ill lol if they neva tell ya its a exo lad believe me  cannot fault any of the clone onlys tbh u just gotta know how and wen to apply shit!! the lemon is the biggest yeilder outta the lot but if your doin cash crops as i do you ll only find1 winner bro 8wks and u know the lots gone 100% no fuckin around in and out all the time the market is that big for it were as the others seem to lack in the marketin department if u ask me as all are as good as each other !!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 25, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> How do bill, yeh all good cheers bro! hope the same for yous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda just pm'ed me ya nutter ill talk to yas tomoz yh !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 26, 2012)

I dint wanna bother ya chedz you'd just sorted me the lemons out an then I turned the exo down like a pleb so dint bother askin to late now mate really I'm flipping Saturday, by time they come they'd be straight in I'd like um to have a week at least. You ever 12/12 the exo from rooted clone? Lol.....did they do ok?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I dint wanna bother ya chedz you'd just sorted me the lemons out an then I turned the exo down like a pleb so dint bother askin to late now mate really I'm flipping Saturday, by time they come they'd be straight in I'd like um to have a week at least. You ever 12/12 the exo from rooted clone? Lol.....did they do ok?


That's the way I roll pukka and the exo hates it. Livers and lemons love it. Get bout 1.5 per plant


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 26, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I dint wanna bother ya chedz you'd just sorted me the lemons out an then I turned the exo down like a pleb so dint bother askin to late now mate really I'm flipping Saturday, by time they come they'd be straight in I'd like um to have a week at least. You ever 12/12 the exo from rooted clone? Lol.....did they do ok?


Yo lad if y wanted em all ya neesed to do was phone me lad u done enough for me in the past bro id av happily sent the same your way regardless of wot i just sent ya


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> That's the way I roll pukka and the exo hates it. Livers and lemons love it. Get bout 1.5 per plant


If your usin a pot that is nt adequate for a 12/12 from rooted cuttin your neva gonna pull the right amount fron a exo bill like ive said ive done exo in all ways 12/12 bein 1 of em they like a smaller pot than u think and loves bein feed everyday so it goes hand in hand really 1 1/2 is standard for exo from rooted cuttin some more sum less it all depends on how ya feed em and if it was a strong enough cuttin to begin with obviously if your gettin cuts or takin cuts with a small amounts of nodes your not gonna pull the same as a cuttin with a fair few nodes already there are ya??


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2012)

It's a decent hybrid cheddar but the blues, psycho and lemon shit all over it


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> It's a decent hybrid cheddar but the blues, psycho and lemon shit all over it


In which way ya reckon?? Yeild ? taste? Stone ? Marketin ? The only 1 that doe exo in my op in yeild is slh the rest are about the same !! Taste is personal opinion !! Stone maybe personable opinion aswell as the more u smoke of the same strain the more tolerance towards it u av !! Marketin is by far exo as ive said ask all peeps from uk and its cheese this cheese that its quite borin if u ask me but as a grower for £££ its exo hands down for the ease of growin gettin rod mate u know this yaself in scotland it might be diffrent as there might not be as many growers but in the mids its souring with commercail growers and weed is readily available at the drop of a hat most the time hence why every1 loves the cheese this way!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> That's the way I roll pukka and the exo hates it. Livers and lemons love it. Get bout 1.5 per plant


Yeh was thinkin who mentioned the exo dint like the 12/12 from clone, can imagine the lemon doin good with it tho, but id want more then 1.5 this 1 will have had about 10 days veg but wantin at least 4oz of it lol



cheddar1985 said:


> Yo lad if y wanted em all ya neesed to do was phone me lad u done enough for me in the past bro id av happily sent the same your way regardless of wot i just sent ya


Fuck it chedz to late now mate nice 1 tho, should be sound hopin the psycho delivers the goods in yield now theres only them 2 under the 600.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

that pyscho puks is good for anything from 6-9oz specially with most a 600hps the long veg and lst.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> that pyscho puks is good for anything from 6-9oz specially with most a 600hps the long veg and lst.


Yeh thats what im hopin geezer, 9 would be good haha i just need to make sure i net it up well spread them colas out, then should deliver its lookin real healthy an growin fast, im changin things up abit so just hope that goes ok too.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

if that where exo tho id say 10+ and a wk quicker lol

the plant in the bottom right is a exo in a 20ltr airpot, in soil and untrained near 9oz finished.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 26, 2012)

have say cheds out uk clones i tried only slh wood i accept a clone off. exo here loads and is the standard weed here last few years, the pyscho is alright and all but not my thing really. tried lil blues wasnt keen. and the ronnie i found weaker then the bc i grew out. but we r all different thats wot makes it so fun.
the exo has the best smellbut after i smoked it one day i cant get as stoned. kinda like after 1st j iget no more stoned instead it seems like more ismoke it takes me to same level then wares till i blaze another


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> have say cheds out uk clones i tried only slh wood i accept a clone off. exo here loads and is the standard weed here last few years, the pyscho is alright and all but not my thing really. tried lil blues wasnt keen. and the ronnie i found weaker then the bc i grew out. but we r all different thats wot makes it so fun.
> the exo has the best smellbut after i smoked it one day i cant get as stoned. kinda like after 1st j iget no more stoned instead it seems like more ismoke it takes me to same level then wares till i blaze another


we all different some of us even grow with real lights m8 lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 26, 2012)

yeah and others r so good they dont need hps hahah,
u alright sambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah and others r so good they dont need hps hahah,
> u alright sambo?


yeah maybe you could do another bb crossed with bb then backcrossed with bb lolol 

im all good ya nutcase, hows the detox n driving lesson going m8?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> if that where exo tho id say 10+ and a wk quicker lol
> 
> the plant in the bottom right is a exo in a 20ltr airpot, in soil and untrained near 9oz finished.


last psycho i did dint yield as good as the others but was abit squashed, the exo looked huge but then didnt weigh that much fuck nos, that exo is a beast mate how long you veg it?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah maybe you could do another bb crossed with bb then backcrossed with bb lolol
> 
> im all good ya nutcase, hows the detox n driving lesson going m8?


fuck me ur on to something there dude, man i love my bc ya pisstaker, a mans gotta start breeding plants somewhere haha, y u wanna pip or two haha?
yeah detox went ok matey, had alot shit kick off tho fella,serious bad shit so im on a j a night so i dont have a breakdown or meltdown.
driving ihad cancel for week or so as yeah like i said shit has hit the fan but still got 8 lessons paid up and soon as csan sort out child care for few hours i will b back on it.
hows ya grow going? i liked the sound that power african u was chatting bout,


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> fuck me ur on to something there dude, man i love my bc ya pisstaker, a mans gotta start breeding plants somewhere haha, y u wanna pip or two haha?
> yeah detox went ok matey, had alot shit kick off tho fella,serious bad shit so im on a j a night so i dont have a breakdown or meltdown.
> driving ihad cancel for week or so as yeah like i said shit has hit the fan but still got 8 lessons paid up and soon as csan sort out child care for few hours i will b back on it.
> hows ya grow going? i liked the sound that power african u was chatting bout,


fucking el m8 whatever it is hope ya get it sorted and dont let it get ya down, anytime u wana vent to a random you no im only a pm away.

yeah that power africa for the price is a top strain.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> last psycho i did dint yield as good as the others but was abit squashed, the exo looked huge but then didnt weigh that much fuck nos, that exo is a beast mate how long you veg it?


me sister whos never grown vegged it for 3wks whilst i was in south africa, was in soil tho.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 26, 2012)

u just gotta play the hand u dealt matey, moaning dont solve anything. cheers tho matey nice u say so
anyways on a cheery note im on my exo reefer now haha
u boys been watching the tuf shows ufc? uk vs aussies?
and the yanky tuf looks like gunna b alot rucks in the house this year, sad i no but i like lil bit drama, like eastenders gone wrong


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

dunno really why but i just went off the ufc mdb aint watched it in ages, me missus bro just brought tickets for the nottingham ufc in a wk or so 500 odd he paid for 2 tickets.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 26, 2012)

i gave mine away dude,cant go now, hahaha funny old world, i hadnt paid for them yet tho but mate got cheap through his bbj club. so he took taking different mate now.
but in few years will defo make it. how much by the way hahaha my mate said i needed 80 quid only?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 26, 2012)

is that the same fecker who has the totti fruity?
tell him u no a man who can get tickets cheap for a clone or two haha next event i will see wot i can get and pm ya


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i gave mine away dude,cant go now, hahaha funny old world, i hadnt paid for them yet tho but mate got cheap through his bbj club. so he took taking different mate now.
> but in few years will defo make it. how much by the way hahaha my mate said i needed 80 quid only?


2 peeps im talking bout both in wheelchairs mdb dunno if that upped the price?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 26, 2012)

hmm yeah mayb. suprised they could charge more tho as b discrimiating surely? mate just a dodgy fecker prob robbed them knowing him and blags gets cheap haha who nos


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hmm yeah mayb. suprised they could charge more tho as b discrimiating surely? mate just a dodgy fecker prob robbed them knowing him and blags gets cheap haha who nos


is prob just good seats i think they said row 6 or sumfin i dont really listen neither do i give a fuck he at least is in a chair, shouldnt drive motobikes at obscene speeds and crash into bus'es............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 27, 2012)

Just watered the girls an the little lemon has 5 nodes squashed in less then a inch of growth lol mad that plant.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2012)

*Psychosis and SLH day 3 of 12/12

*


----------



## ghb (Oct 2, 2012)

bet the slh wins lmfao!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha wont surprise me mate.....just remembered the pm, na fuck that then mate thought you had hoods not tubes, what i got??


----------



## ghb (Oct 2, 2012)

/\/\/\ it's right there /\/\/\


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2012)

Which 1?....i aint setup for cuts just now mate or i could have had a word for ya.......


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lookin nice p forget the reply on uk thread haha i can see how the lemon is comin on now haha both look like they will do welk bro did ya not get the exo cuts in the end??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lookin nice p forget the reply on uk thread haha i can see how the lemon is comin on now haha both look like they will do welk bro did ya not get the exo cuts in the end??


Haha cheers chedz......no mate dint get the others, just those 2, wish i popped some seeds now.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 2, 2012)

Pop the fuckers do 12/12 fs with em lol ive got 3gkxpsycho that are done that way yeild looks shit on 2 of em but the 1 is lookin promising lol!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 4, 2012)

nice job dere boyee


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 6, 2012)

YO! pukka mate .how ya been.? nice lst tie up job there . Ur garden is lovely as always, clean and beautiful!!!
Those airpots are really great for a rig job like that , i tried something similar with the smart pots and the fabric is just too flimsy to do a decent job. I have to come up with a better plan with the smart pots. 
i got some new canna nutes and thought of you, are you still using canna start and rhizotonic. ??
if so, do you have any pointers and suggestions for me when i start me seedlings. 
I got some Root Riot starter cubes and was going to place them in party cups with cana coco.. then use the canna start and rhizotonic. cheers, Ambz


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 6, 2012)

Skip the canna start ambs and go straight with canna a+b with a little root exelarator from h+g if u can your plants will thank u for it from the get go and your pockets will love ya in the long run !!

Neva new u were into ya cocco mate !! Easy init ??


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 6, 2012)

hey chedz mate thanks for the info. i had that root exelarotor from h-n- g. and loved it .I got a free sample bottle and its all gone. Its much more expensive than the rhizotonic.. But you think its much better than rhizotonic eh? 
Yes i have been loving my coco , I have grown in it now for about a year. I was using delboys recipe with Hesi nutes which is wonderful if you have the patience to test your ph and ive run all out. Ph meters are just such a hassle you know.. SO with all the great success i have had with Flora Nova Bloom , which has ph buffers, i will give it a go this run...in coco 12/12 from seed one gallon smart pots as usual. love the little dwarf girls i get with that style. cheers!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 6, 2012)

Root exel is the shit mate believe ive run both and that wins hands down if your thinkin of runnin cocco there is nowt easier than canna base nutes with some of both canna and h+g addatives no ph no ec no ppm for me in cocco pro medium how easier does it get lol try it im sure you ll fall in love with ease alone and the end outcome will blow ya down believe me !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Pop the fuckers do 12/12 fs with em lol ive got 3gkxpsycho that are done that way yeild looks shit on 2 of em but the 1 is lookin promising lol!!


Thought about it mate but 12/12 fs still take like 12-14 weeks cos the plant veggers for 3 or so weeks before flower kicks in so would have been way over crimbo, glad them red mists are doin sound lad get some pics up!



Dwezelitsame said:


> nice job dere boyee


Nice 1 bro, its the most lst'in ive done before seems to be workin a treat an a piece of piss to do also.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> YO! pukka mate .how ya been.? nice lst tie up job there . Ur garden is lovely as always, clean and beautiful!!!
> Those airpots are really great for a rig job like that , i tried something similar with the smart pots and the fabric is just too flimsy to do a decent job. I have to come up with a better plan with the smart pots.
> i got some new canna nutes and thought of you, are you still using canna start and rhizotonic. ??
> if so, do you have any pointers and suggestions for me when i start me seedlings.
> I got some Root Riot starter cubes and was going to place them in party cups with cana coco.. then use the canna start and rhizotonic. cheers, Ambz


Eyup doc ive been sound cheers hows you mate?.....ever thought of stichin some steel wire around the top rim of the smart port, that might work
Im still usin the rhiz, but never used to start, i just always use water till 1st true leafs then 1/4 strength A&B an start adding the rhiz....
Id fling um in a cup of water over night till sunk an split then place in root riot split end facing down ambz, then in the prop few days once its spouted mix some half strength rhiz to use as a foliar spray keep mistin with that for a few days till you got some good roots give the cube a little spray if need be, then once into the party cups start with the canna start or just quarter strength A&B, oh forgot when i say 1/4 strength i mean more like a 1/5 strength as i never go upto full strength with the A&B so i class full as 12ml/4L so 1/4 is 3ml/4l..............do this an you should be sound, like chedz says tho you can change things up if you like, the A&B is all you need really.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

Right peeps today should be day 10 of 12/12 but cos like a complete spastic i dint adjust the timer to my 45w cfl, the girls didnt get there 12/12 till the followin wednesday 4 days later so today is day 6 off 12/12 an these pics were took saturday, day 3 12/12.........got the psycho caned an netted thats pretty much it, its startin to frost up nice now will get some more an better pics tomoz or thursday.

View attachment 2366546


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2012)

ahahah these things are sent to try us eh lad. looks set for take off.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ahahah these things are sent to try us eh lad. looks set for take off.


Any other time it wont have mattered mate, just my luck i fuck it up on the crimbo deadline grow lmao.......yeh nice pre-flowers an frost have come since them pics mate next weeks pics should finally have some buds to show lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2012)

hahaha you working off my calendar? you'll be finished well before crimbo man.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha you working off my calendar? you'll be finished well before crimbo man.


Hahah no not that bad mate but i like to get um finished an dried by the 1st week or 2 of Dec others wise its all rush rush lol.....and its the step sons an mrs's birthdays the 17th an 18th ffs so im always skint as a cunt come crimbo......i was hopin to let the lemon go 10weeks aswell but looks like its gunna be 9 now.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 9, 2012)

good luck on the crimbo deadline 
im gona be after this year 

oh well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2012)

ah i see. i'm looking at 16th november and in another 10 days i'm chucking the next few in but with much less veg then this run. puts the next lot out the 21st of december, now that's cutting it fine. everyones always on the weed hunt the crimbo to new year week.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> good luck on the crimbo deadline
> im gona be after this year
> 
> oh well


Cheers bro.......will be a while till you got some buds to see bro, but worth the wait hows the seedlings comin on?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah i see. i'm looking at 16th november and in another 10 days i'm chucking the next few in but with much less veg then this run. puts the next lot out the 21st of december, now that's cutting it fine. everyones always on the weed hunt the crimbo to new year week.


Yeh that is close lol remember last crimbo i was something like that, can remember loads of peeps round with prezzys an the house reeked of dank lol......round here every fucker an i mean every fucker does a crimbo crop so its flooded with weed can make it tricky some times only shiftin a few tho, an i know no cunt will have the lemon up for grabs lol


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 9, 2012)

looking good pukka man!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice 1 gaz, you got owt up an runnin yet??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2012)

aye it's always the same up here too. usually crimbo there's MDMA floating about nice proper and plenty of green. we should do the smart thing and move it up to billy hahaha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

Haha that seems like a Tuesday evenin in Sheff lol always them an more floating around lucky i guess or unlucky if you got a habit  . just on my estate at crimbo it's near enough impossible to shift green every fucker has loads even get random peeps I ant seen in years knocking on the door offering it at daft low prices....if I had the cash an could keep it safe I'd buy the lot an make a fuckin killing come end of Jan when it's dry lmao............aye old bill could shift it no bother lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 9, 2012)

someone shout me........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2012)

YO PUKA BUDDY! thanks for all that very helpful info! U ROCK mate! your girlz lookin so damn pretty . i see your going with that loose trellis scrog thingy.what are the benifits of that over a framed scrog which would fit so very nicely into your space? 
A/B sounds like a true winner.... thats super cool that will be all i need the entire grow!! I really do like to keep things simple. 

Your idea is so very clever about the wire around the rim of the smart pots. I really need to get going with that!
LIke you i run my grows on deadlines as well. IM scrabblin around right now setting everything up before i take a holiday then as soon as i get back i got to pop all my seeds cuz i need to be finished again by the beginnin of march. Lots of work but BIG payback. Cheers ....off to get some wire and string...: )


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 10, 2012)

seedliings movin at whut seems a slow pace 
5 up 1 below maybe another day or so 


doc i saw no way to PM you


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 13, 2012)

lokking fine fine fine boy!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 17, 2012)

anyone flower any of your Gk crosses yet?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 19, 2012)

I found a large spool of wire on a trail here at the grang canyon , prefect for the smarty potty.I made it all the way to the bottom and soaked my feet in the Colorado river. I hope you have a wonderful weekend I met a lot of beautiful uk era at the grand canyon park . Have u been there ? Take care mate!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 21, 2012)

sounds like sumtin i would enjoy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 8, 2012)

Alright Pukka me old chum! Hows things? Did you give they dog pips a go? Mind theres a snip for you if any probs, and Ive got a couple selfed from my keeper that Ive just done 2 from and theyr as good as. The C.B cross ( LEM or ice ) I think you got are cracking wi colour and frost. Got a snap of a c.b x LEM qleaner aka lemon candy to put up with a few other specimens, il give u a shout bro!Veg


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 8, 2012)

had to go back 4pages for pics and even them not recent pics??? slacking oldboy lolol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 8, 2012)

Doc A. TrichromeHit me up, Cant find yi !!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry i took so long gettin back peeps, been on my phone on here, an i struggle to write 1 sentence never mind a long ass post like this lol.....should be on more now better updates, ive been postin pics on the uker so im gunna skim threw an chuck um up on here after this.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> YO PUKA BUDDY! thanks for all that very helpful info! U ROCK mate! your girlz lookin so damn pretty . i see your going with that loose trellis scrog thingy.what are the benifits of that over a framed scrog which would fit so very nicely into your space?
> A/B sounds like a true winner.... thats super cool that will be all i need the entire grow!! I really do like to keep things simple.
> 
> Your idea is so very clever about the wire around the rim of the smart pots. I really need to get going with that!
> LIke you i run my grows on deadlines as well. IM scrabblin around right now setting everything up before i take a holiday then as soon as i get back i got to pop all my seeds cuz i need to be finished again by the beginnin of march. Lots of work but BIG payback. Cheers ....off to get some wire and string...: )


Cheers ambz, the nettin is just more for support mate and gets chucked on start of flower, the psycho is a very viny girl an buds get way to fat for the tiny stems so need supportin.
I lst'd her 1st then once the nettings on you can move an adjust the colas so the full the net better works well.
I loved to do a full scrog in the mate but when i built the door i built it way to small i cant get my shoulders through at the same time lol so have to lean in side ways and the room is long an narrow so to get to the back while plants are in i have to hold the door with 1 hand an an lean right in, it would be a impossible task to do a full scrog the back would get neglected, im thinkin about doin 2 big plants with those Las mini scrogs so the 1 at the back i can pull foward to work on.




Dwezelitsame said:


> seedliings movin at whut seems a slow pace
> 5 up 1 below maybe another day or so
> 
> 
> doc i saw no way to PM you


I seen um bro hope they pull through after that dark period dont look to bad, just glad you an fam was ok, hows the weather now?



drgrowshit said:


> lokking fine fine fine boy!


Cheers brudda!......



billcollector99 said:


> anyone flower any of your Gk crosses yet?


Chedz has just cropped a load of the gk x livers and had some gk x psycho, just startin flower i think, they was lookin well nice last time i seen um bill ill nip over to chedz thread an nick a few pics was ment to have been gettin a small sample but now hes gone awol, im tryin to think hes on holiday like he usually does come harvest but im startin to think the worst.........



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I found a large spool of wire on a trail here at the grang canyon , prefect for the smarty potty.I made it all the way to the bottom and soaked my feet in the Colorado river. I hope you have a wonderful weekend I met a lot of beautiful uk era at the grand canyon park . Have u been there ? Take care mate!


I wish ambz!... shit id love to go, what a amazin place an thats just from seein it on telly, and your feet in the river is cool as fuck mate!
glad you sorted some wire out to let me no how you got on.



Dwezelitsame said:


> sounds like sumtin i would enjoy


Me and you matey!!...............



Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright Pukka me old chum! Hows things? Did you give they dog pips a go? Mind theres a snip for you if any probs, and Ive got a couple selfed from my keeper that Ive just done 2 from and theyr as good as. The C.B cross ( LEM or ice ) I think you got are cracking wi colour and frost. Got a snap of a c.b x LEM qleaner aka lemon candy to put up with a few other specimens, il give u a shout bro!Veg


AND HE RETURNS!!!......lol welcome back mate, im all good cheers lad how you been not to much drama i hope....no not yet on the dogs i reckon 1s goin in next run, im doin a seed run gunna pop 8 seeds, goin for 2 of dweze's crossers a couple of each an then same again but with some of dons gear, gunna ask um both what they'd like me to grow out 1st, then gunna chuck a dog in an the fem cheese berry haze i got i reckon...but after seein your keeper i might just take you up on that snip bro for next run, give me a nod next time ya snippin pal......ill look foward to them pics bro always a good show at yours, ive got somethin for you to mate some beans from dweze  ....speak soon!



newuserlol said:


> had to go back 4pages for pics and even them not recent pics??? slacking oldboy lolol


Lol soz mate ill book me ideas up haha........dint wanna do a shit update on my phone so gunna do a big fucka now ive got the laptop back..........chuck me some pics up of the exo you just took down geezer, not seen um for abit.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2012)

Day 26 of 12/12









Day 31 i think lol












Will get some more tonight and some of the lemon................


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 11, 2012)

Lookin sweet there matey,back to ur old tricks


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Lookin sweet there matey,back to ur old tricks


Cheers pal, im gettin there done a load of fuck ups this grow like a newb again lol and been strugglin with cold temps all sorted now tho, im lookin foward to the seed run im gunna do next.....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 11, 2012)

looks mighty fine bro 


that 


is this 








right 



.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeh that's it mate come on abit ant it, had a long veg tho could have done with a bigger pot I reckon.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 11, 2012)

either way nice grow bro


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 11, 2012)

lemontastic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks spot on pukka, where's the lemon?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2012)

..........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2012)

..............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2012)

...........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2012)

...........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2012)

............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2012)

On me phone be back to edit these an reply lads as soon as the Mrs is off the lappy.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> either way nice grow bro


Cheers bro! 



las fingerez said:


> lemontastic


Eyup mate, that pic aint the lemon ive proper fucked mine up its about 2 week behind the psycho probs gunna yield me a oz at most, i fucked the ph up on it twice straight after each other it stunted growth big time then it streched out so dont even thin the buds are gunna link up on it just gunna have some golf ball nugs i think might suprise me but i doubt it, im fuckin devo'd mate.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Looks spot on pukka, where's the lemon?


Cheers matey, im ashamed to show it mate ive fucked it that bad lol you can just see the top of it in the next pics, ill get some propa on Wed that will be day 42.
Doing a couple of your crossers next fella owt in particular you want me to try out 1st?, i got most of your recent stuff i reckon....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2012)

Day 39 of 12/12 buds are startin to fatten up good an the smell is gettin bad lol the lemon smell gorgeous i could smell that bitch all day!


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 12, 2012)

Looking awesome dude! You're always producing some nice healthy plants


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers matey, im ashamed to show it mate ive fucked it that bad lol you can just see the top of it in the next pics, ill get some propa on Wed that will be day 42.
> Doing a couple of your crossers next fella owt in particular you want me to try out 1st?, i got most of your recent stuff i reckon....


looks like another trade mark tree pukka. got a tidy way to swell too still. 

shame man, but not the end of the world, some golf balls nugs are better than nowt eh. not like you'll be short for crimbo lol.

as for pips do what takes your fancy man. i'm doing a load of psycho killer x livers, at the mo, proper stinky things they are.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 12, 2012)

thats a luvly plant there full to death 
very nice 

you go guy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 15, 2012)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Looking awesome dude! You're always producing some nice healthy plants


Cheers mate........i love this part of the grow!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like another trade mark tree pukka. got a tidy way to swell too still.
> 
> shame man, but not the end of the world, some golf balls nugs are better than nowt eh. not like you'll be short for crimbo lol.
> 
> as for pips do what takes your fancy man. i'm doing a load of psycho killer x livers, at the mo, proper stinky things they are.


Thanks mate, im hoping they swell loads lol...yeh im just glad im gettin somethin off the lemon im keepin it all anyhow so owt will do, but sayin that it is fattenin up a load at the min, i reckon it will suprise me lol
Ill have a look what i got an pick some then mate ill let you no what ive gone for, just hope i get some decent females, cos with my luck at the min i will end up with 8 males lol



Dwezelitsame said:


> thats a luvly plant there full to death
> very nice
> 
> you go guy


Thanks bruda, i love the psycho aswell some strong smoke mate cant wait to have some jars of the stuff again


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 15, 2012)

Psycho and SLH day 42 of 12/12


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2012)

ell on your way to another storming avatar pic there pukka. good drills man


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 16, 2012)

heavy duty

nice 

enjoy 

respect 


1Luv


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ell on your way to another storming avatar pic there pukka. good drills man


Haha cheers don, im hoping these last 3 weeks she gets her swell on mate, looks a fair wait already but more is good mate lol



Dwezelitsame said:


> heavy duty
> 
> nice
> 
> ...


Thank you my bruva, the psycho is some strong smoke just hope ive nailed the taste on this 1.....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 18, 2012)

i hope you had the top pheno in the genetic variation 
cause im sure you did your part but only so much you can do rest is genetics 
to find out soon -good luck


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 29, 2012)

hey ukka whens the next update?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 2, 2012)

Tres star dawg
Chemband
Magic monkey
Smelly cherry x (Chemband I think)
QQ x Livers/blues
Smelly cherry(purple pheno)
Cheese berry haze
Dog bx1


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 2, 2012)

yo dat list sounds stout heardy 
cant wait to see them 

gluckwitum


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

alreet fella, aye i've been over the who's who of where those pips came from and i'm still none the wiser, i think they were from WBW. or dwez via someone. there was some beef over them. i just stayed clear n popped a couple, ran my smelly cherry stud through it. the resulting pips were fuckin huge. bit like the nugs.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 4, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i hope you had the top pheno in the genetic variation
> cause im sure you did your part but only so much you can do rest is genetics
> to find out soon -good luck


Yeh bro these are some good genetics they have been around some time.....



drgrowshit said:


> hey ukka whens the next update?


Sorry mate I'm on the phone an hate updating on it, I've got a load a pics an stuff to throw up once I get a min on the lappy



Dwezelitsame said:


> yo dat list sounds stout heardy
> cant wait to see them
> 
> gluckwitum



Cheers mate I'll be back later to write some more details on each strain, if you get time would you post some info on your gear bro thanks man.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet fella, aye i've been over the who's who of where those pips came from and i'm still none the wiser, i think they were from WBW. or dwez via someone. there was some beef over them. i just stayed clear n popped a couple, ran my smelly cherry stud through it. the resulting pips were fuckin huge. bit like the nugs.


I swopped you a few mate, an I reckon the 1s from white were same anyway dweze named um Chemband he'l post the genetics up, only thing that was swaying me was the Larry og in the mix sure dwezes dint have it in either way I'm calling it Chemband lol lookin forward to seeing it grown out just hope I get a female....has any 1 grown out the others yet fella?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

not that i know of fella, i've sent a few of the sc x's to peeps but don't think i've seen em grow out.

tell you what i'll throw a few in paper towels tonight.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeh yorkys doin the slh cross....get some in lad gotta be some fire in there...I'm revegin owt good so they'll be snips for ya mate...

The QQ x blues has got me all excited lol should be bangin do us a favor an chuck us abit of info on the parents for um geezer...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

was meaning to ask if there's pics of any of the GK crosses you knocked up? any winners to look out for?

the QQ is qrazy train x cheesequake X Livers

the QQ is pretty much 2 pheno's the larger being the better. yield wise it's good, nice main sog colas. smells citrusy, loads of frost like caked. should compliment the fruity livers nicely.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 4, 2012)

yo my dude 
the chemband is my cross and it
was named by Mr Bill at time i had no name for it 
it does not follow my name convention -which is female first 

chemband = (res priv) headand mom X (rezdawg) chemdawg x sour diesel dad 

i hope you enjoy them both parents serrious shit full body


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> was meaning to ask if there's pics of any of the GK crosses you knocked up? any winners to look out for?
> 
> the QQ is qrazy train x cheesequake X Livers
> 
> the QQ is pretty much 2 pheno's the larger being the better. yield wise it's good, nice main sog colas. smells citrusy, loads of frost like caked. should compliment the fruity livers nicely.


Arr that's it I could remember the qrazy train part but not the other, I seen pics always 1 frosty bitch, was it cgg that had a lovely phenomenon of it?

Chedz was the only 1 to grow um out mate he finished up some gk blues they looked lovely was 3 different phenos the 1 that was most promising had the look of the blues but minus the pink stems an chedz said it ponged from early veg, was just waiting for my tester an he was gunna reveg then he went awol ffs lol.....he had some nice gk psychos gettin ready for flower aswell what looked mint......apart from that old Mdb has got a psycho cross goin now he's named it red mist should be comin on nice now, keep meaning to see how he is.....

Oh an jimmys just popped 5 of each......



Dwezelitsame said:


> yo my dude
> the chemband is my cross and it
> was named by Mr Bill at time i had no name for it
> it does not follow my name convention -which is female first
> ...


Cool nice 1 bro ive tried some sour d an that was well nice an strong an tasty hope this is better!!, wish me luck on the females mate.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 4, 2012)

Dweze wernt to long back you did the tres star dawg was it you member ruffly the date? Save me time lookin back I can remember it looked dank what was the smoke like?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 4, 2012)

it is a luvly structured plant i luv the way it grows almost like yo avy 

it is from this breeder JJ of topdawg 
in my opinion topdawg and rezdawg are the top breeders of chemdawg based gear over here 
and the tres stardawg is two of jj's top chemdawg products made up of of two chem flavors his tresdawg and his stardawg 

bottom line chemy - strong 

i think your dogs over ther is chem based as well

*Tres Star Dawg (STD)* = Star Dawg(F) X Tres Dawg(M) ====
*Star Dawg* = Chem 4(F) X Tres Dawg(M 
*Tres Dawg* = Chem D(F) X Double Dawg(M)


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeh I member seeing it propa in that vid mate looked gorgeous a fine specimen hope it's as good of a pheno as yours was....

Donny boy forgot to say chedz got a load of pics of the gk crosses at his thread pal.....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 4, 2012)

yours prolly turn bettern mine they are very stable cloase to all the same 
an i see you as better gardener then myself -im not a great gardener - more of a decent grower 


is ched up an runnin


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 5, 2012)

Chedz seems to be MIA :/ 
Hopefully he's sunning it up on a beach somewhere rather than the alternative 



Dwezelitsame said:


> yours prolly turn bettern mine they are very stable cloase to all the same
> an i see you as better gardener then myself -im not a great gardener - more of a decent grower
> 
> 
> is ched up an runnin


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 5, 2012)

dont want to evn think about alternative 

all stay safe 
an healthy 

I an I


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 5, 2012)

Day 61.......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 5, 2012)

.............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 5, 2012)

............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 5, 2012)

............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 5, 2012)

...............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 5, 2012)

..............


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 6, 2012)

Lookin mint as usual pukka mr ol mucker...
U choppin this wknd?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Lookin mint as usual pukka mr ol mucker...
> U choppin this wknd?


Cheers matey!..na chop down is tonight can't wait feels like a years passed this grow lol........got 4 nippers up an out upto now so half made it so far looks like another 2 will be out by tonight...........the QQ x blues won the race lol

Sorry for no propa update peeps will be back tomoz to reply an chuck up the harvest pics do a nice update an get some pics of the newcomers......


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 6, 2012)

that is a very nice looker you got there 
i hope all else is up to its looks 
enjoy yo fruits bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2012)

beautiful stuff man. love the colour to it. done to a T man!


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 6, 2012)

the red mist is a heavy beast- other week looked like ya g13 alil but now i starved a feed and lost few leaves it not as pretty - stinks tho and fattest one_- robbies starburst is aalso a beast it in small pot and huge man _ was trying keep small but it had other ideas


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 7, 2012)

soz got mixed up yesterday robs starburst looks like g13. red mist the smelly fat looking one. she lovely hoping the clones take in day or two now/ if so one available if need- will come back in week and let u no the outcome clones


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 7, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> that is a very nice looker you got there
> i hope all else is up to its looks
> enjoy yo fruits bro


Cheers mate, the strength is there ive been scrumpin lol its just the taste i hope is good....



Don Gin and Ton said:


> beautiful stuff man. love the colour to it. done to a T man!


Thanks man, looks nice i thought it was just gunna be the leafs but the buds got a little twinge too, hope it looks aswell dry...



mad dog bark said:


> the red mist is a heavy beast- other week looked like ya g13 alil but now i starved a feed and lost few leaves it not as pretty - stinks tho and fattest one_- robbies starburst is aalso a beast it in small pot and huge man _ was trying keep small but it had other ideas





mad dog bark said:


> soz got mixed up yesterday robs starburst looks like g13. red mist the smelly fat looking one. she lovely hoping the clones take in day or two now/ if so one available if need- will come back in week and let u no the outcome clones


Eyup mate hows it goin? was wonderin how you was gettin on........sweet on the red mist mate, chuck me a pic up in here man how far on is it?....was gunna pop 1 of robs beans me sen, nice 1 pal..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice haul that matey,goin to b a very merry crimbo in the pukka household


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 8, 2012)

Tres star dawg= Star Dawg(F) X Tres Dawg(M).......Star Dawg = Chem 4(F) X Tres Dawg(M) 
..........Tres Dawg = Chem D(F) X Double Dawg(M)


Chemband= (res priv) headand mom X (rezdawg) chemdawg x sour diesel dad


Magic monkey= Magic merlin x gorilla grape


Smelly cherry x Chemband= (Black Rose x Cherry Assassin x Livers) x chemband


QQ x Livers/blues= (QQ is qrazy train x cheesequake X Livers) x livers


Smelly cherry(purple pheno)= Black Rose x Cherry Assassin x Livers

Cheese berry haze= blueberry cheese x lady cane (Super Silver Haze G13)


Dog bx1= Dog Kush X OG Kush male (K2) (from the same lineage as the DOG&#8217;s OG Kush parent)


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 8, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Nice haul that matey,goin to b a very merry crimbo in the pukka household


Haha yeh cheers matey.......


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 8, 2012)

and the stockings were hung by chimney wit care 
wit hopes that stnick soon would be there 


jingle balls 


1lUV


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 18, 2012)

Great snap to come back to man!!

Hope alls well mate, im good, hope to be around alot more now its a bit cooler, catch u soon

cgg


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 20, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> View attachment 2434165View attachment 2434166View attachment 2434167View attachment 2434168



tastes as good as it looks, hats off to pukka best lemon and best pyschosis i tasted in coco, included yes my own the wanker lol the lemon especially fucking nailed it! and the pyscho is really really good.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 21, 2012)

My Lem is starting to color up on the leave again, i love that plant too. Looks like yours had alot more care than mine bro lol
was that in a 6 ltr airpot?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> tastes as good as it looks, hats off to pukka best lemon and best pyschosis i tasted in coco, included yes my own the wanker lol the lemon especially fucking nailed it! and the pyscho is really really good.


10 week psycho must be a bit nuts. a pre voddy option sambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 10 week psycho must be a bit nuts. a pre voddy option sambo?


it is fucking lovely don, the cheesy taste with a fruity twang really nice but way too strong to have with the vods, ive learnt that passing out the last 2 nights after smoking 1 when pissed lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

i've been waiting on a snip of it for donkeys, maybe pukka will oblige when next he does em?! mine got naptchered by plod

i've been smoking 10+ week cheese this week and literally it cleared half the bar after i passed a couple of twenties tho my gaffer the day. never smells that bad when you open a jar but soon as it's in your sky and your about the toon. lmao para central.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 22, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> and the stockings were hung by chimney wit care
> wit hopes that stnick soon would be there
> 
> 
> ...


Haha ha merry christmas bro....



Cindyguygrower said:


> Great snap to come back to man!!
> 
> Hope alls well mate, im good, hope to be around alot more now its a bit cooler, catch u soon
> 
> cgg


Na den cindz good to here from ya mate, im all sweet cheers bro......ive got something for ya mate from dweze drop me a pm..



newuserlol said:


> tastes as good as it looks, hats off to pukka best lemon and best pyschosis i tasted in coco, included yes my own the wanker lol the lemon especially fucking nailed it! and the pyscho is really really good.


Nice 1 geezer im well happy with how it turned out, just gutted i only got a oz off the lemon could a done with a load more of that, fuckin strong that pscyho init been knockin me out mate lol



Cindyguygrower said:


> My Lem is starting to color up on the leave again, i love that plant too. Looks like yours had alot more care than mine bro lol
> was that in a 6 ltr airpot?


Them pics are of the daft long veg psycho mate just 1 plant with a massive veg lst'd, the slh is the bud close up shot thats on its side, thats the main bud on it was about 50p size i propa fucked it up mate only yielded a oz the worse thing in did to it was knock the pot over an half the coco come out that just did it in mate after i opened the pot come harvest there was fuck all roots top half of the pot...



Don Gin and Ton said:


> 10 week psycho must be a bit nuts. a pre voddy option sambo?


They went 9 weeks mate but yeh 10 week psycho would be scary lol



newuserlol said:


> it is fucking lovely don, the cheesy taste with a fruity twang really nice but way too strong to have with the vods, ive learnt that passing out the last 2 nights after smoking 1 when pissed lol


Hahah its been batterin me aswell mate had a spliff about 2 last night when i got in, laid spinnin like fuck is the last thing i remember lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've been waiting on a snip of it for donkeys, maybe pukka will oblige when next he does em?! mine got naptchered by plod
> 
> i've been smoking 10+ week cheese this week and literally it cleared half the bar after i passed a couple of twenties tho my gaffer the day. never smells that bad when you open a jar but soon as it's in your sky and your about the toon. lmao para central.


I ant got no mother of it no more mate got rid when i shut shop an this 1 was a fairy drop an i dint take snips, i asked scotty for ya but it was his last run of it he said ant billy got it?



mnloioers said:


> grate mmmm


mmmmmmm cheers......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 22, 2012)

Some slh bud shots an my 1st go at bubble hash.....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 23, 2012)

So the beast is psycosis! Wow! But still in 6 ltr pot? Great job bro, , nash looks good, Im about ready to do a wash myself, catch u sooner or later man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2012)

fine looking shish fella, and the nugs don't need any complimenting!

Merry Crimbo mate


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy Christmas Pukka,


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 25, 2012)

mary jane christmas and happy crimbo 
to all the true at heart here on RIU -you know who you are 
my best to you all and you familys 


PB - you are one fine youg man 
respect forever 

the buddage looks splendid enjoy the fruits of your labor 

1Luv


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 27, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So the beast is psycosis! Wow! But still in 6 ltr pot? Great job bro, , nash looks good, Im about ready to do a wash myself, catch u sooner or later man


Cheers mate, the psycho i stuck it in a 10L as it had the daft long veg.....the hash is banging geezer been knockin me socks off lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> fine looking shish fella, and the nugs don't need any complimenting!
> 
> Merry Crimbo mate


Nice 1 donny boy merry crimbo to mate......



Cindyguygrower said:


> Happy Christmas Pukka,


Merry xmas cindy lad hope alls sweet for ya mate! 



Dwezelitsame said:


> mary jane christmas and happy crimbo
> to all the true at heart here on RIU -you know who you are
> my best to you all and you familys
> 
> ...


Thanks D merry christmas to you to man, hope you an fam are good old boy respect to you your a wise old fella


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 27, 2012)

Think u found urself an admirer pukka lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 27, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Think u found urself an admirer pukka lol


Na den mg welcome along old boy lol....


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 27, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Na den mg welcome along old boy lol....


Lol, it's all gone now, dunno if u seen it or not but that last post was after a page full off scam posts or something.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

it's arrived i could smell it through the parcel lol. wrapped up like Tutankhamen this stuff lad  i'll report back when i've got to the fucking middle of the parcel lol.

cheers fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

hats off to ya man, that's some really fine weed. one good bong rip and i'm fuzzy behind the eyes. i've missed that psycho. hash looks sweet as too.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's arrived i could smell it through the parcel lol. wrapped up like Tutankhamen this stuff lad  i'll report back when i've got to the fucking middle of the parcel lol.
> 
> cheers fella





Don Gin and Ton said:


> hats off to ya man, that's some really fine weed. one good bong rip and i'm fuzzy behind the eyes. i've missed that psycho. hash looks sweet as too.


Haha fuckin hell i thought that was propa smell proof wrapped it to foook lol...glad you like it mate, did you find the lemon sample in there?? dont chuck the fucker like some voddy swillin lad did lmao!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

hahahah no i deffo found it but want to try them separate, the psycho bong from afore has subsided so i'm about to load the bongo again shortly. 

certain plastics are made up with tiny microscopic holes in. it wasn't ponging to fuck through the bag but to the trained nose lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 29, 2012)

Fuck knows but I'll wrap it better next time mate....

The new comers.....


Startin from the left we got on top,..... QQ x blues,... Smelly cherry (purp pheno),.... smelly cherry x chemband
middle we got,.... dog bx1,.... exo cheese,......Magic monkey
bottom we got,...... exo,....... Pineapple express(jimmys pheno),...... another PE

So the tres star dawg an the cheeseberry haze didnt even break the surface and the chemband did but then just stopped an died, i blame all 3 on old root riots, dint no they was old till time to put the seeds in then was to late to get new so i just resoaked the cubes thinkin they would be ok but i reckon thats whats fucked me, so lesson learned wont happen again, im just gutted about the cheeseberry haze(f) cos that was the only bean i had of it


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 29, 2012)

looking lovely as always, whats the magic monkey? fucking names they come up with, wasnt there a cup winning or something winning strain called ''gods vagina''?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 29, 2012)

lol never heard of that mate, they'l be 1 called smelly muff i bet lol........the magic monkey is Gorilla grape x Magic merlin


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 29, 2012)

Not sure where the genetics are from for those think dweze will, you noticed the little yellow 1 at the back, its the smelly cherry purp pheno its been like it since sprout im addin calmag now an that aint helped, its got a few more days then im gunna have to look into sortin it, i reckon it needs more N or somethings lockin it out fuck knows not good at knowin whats up we plants but havent really looked into yet...


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 29, 2012)

i did notice it in the pic n u said what was what so knew, but i aint got a clue m8 im fucked if it aint easy to grow and thats the truth fucking murdered these pe and white russain lol they are shockingly bad not strains but how bad ive messed em up lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuck knows but I'll wrap it better next time mate....
> 
> The new comers.....
> View attachment 2459095
> ...


should be some canny colours and stink coming out of there man. whats prompted doing so many? just curious like. i'll have a deeks in the cupboard i think i've got a cheezeberry haze sitting. i'lll wing it your way with the other bits bobs.

what you done to that smelly cherry lad?! 


newuserlol said:


> looking lovely as always, whats the magic monkey? fucking names they come up with, wasnt there a cup winning or something winning strain called ''gods vagina''?


that was actually subcools latest offering which someone simply renamed and won the cup with cos it was nicer smoke than his verson hahaaha he was foaming about it.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 30, 2012)

nice line-up pukka


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 30, 2012)

Lookin good as usial bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i did notice it in the pic n u said what was what so knew, but i aint got a clue m8 im fucked if it aint easy to grow and thats the truth fucking murdered these pe and white russain lol they are shockingly bad not strains but how bad ive messed em up lol


Lol what ya done to um geezer?......I reckon something's locking out N any 1 no how to sort it? I'm gunna flush it next feed..



Don Gin and Ton said:


> should be some canny colours and stink coming out of there man. whats prompted doing so many? just curious like. i'll have a deeks in the cupboard i think i've got a cheezeberry haze sitting. i'lll wing it your way with the other bits bobs.
> 
> what you done to that smelly cherry lad?!
> 
> that was actually subcools latest offering which someone simply renamed and won the cup with cos it was nicer smoke than his verson hahaaha he was foaming about it.


Cheers man, I just thought fuck it I'll pop 8 seeds mostly regs an see how it fairs up then with the 3 not makin it I thought I might get a snip or 2 to be safe as with my luck they'd all be males then the generous fairy decided to drop me 4 in so I'm now at 9 but shunt be to long till I'm sexing. ...

The cheeseberry haze was from you to start mate think you only had 2 I was ment to have been sending ya a snip if it was decent ffs cheers mate anyhow..
Not got a clue what's up we the SC any idea? Some N deficiency I reckon any tips?......fuckin dog is playing up too got some dodgy rust patches. ..



Cindyguygrower said:


> nice line-up pukka


Cheers Cindy lad!....just hope I got girls!!



Dwezelitsame said:


> Lookin good as usial bro


Nice 1 dweze hope your feeling better bro......keep strong!



michaellzzy said:


> Weight loss is a process that does not happen overnight. There is no magic pill. You must put in time and effort to see success with weight loss.


Fuck that man I like fat bitchs. ....lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

just pure sloppiness puks, i got 1mtr long drip trays i use well havent cleaned em for fucking ages was i presume salt buil up all in the grooves n shit, this batch i plants i didnt bother to put clay pebbles in the bottom, roots eventually came out the bottom and sucked up a load of this nasty scum at the bottom of me drip trays proper fried em, even me large exo took a beating but at least she will still yield 4-6oz by the looks but the pe and wr where much smaller n obviously alot more sensitive and near nigh killed em.

last grow i had major fuck ups due to nothing more than sloppiness, really really thinking hard bout packing it in for 6month at least after this grow is finished totally lost the love for it.

sorry for the ic3 spelling n grammer lol but im using a laptop with a huge crack accross the screen can barely see what im typin


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 31, 2012)

Bloody hell mate bet that propa did um in lol..i was same last grow mate fucked up loads tryin to cut corners cos i was knackered, back on it now tho mate not 100% but gettin there..what ya gunna do for 6months tho geezer??

What ya upto to night mate?....just off to 1 a lads me....


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Bloody hell mate bet that propa did um in lol..i was same last grow mate fucked up loads tryin to cut corners cos i was knackered, back on it now tho mate not 100% but gettin there..what ya gunna do for 6months tho geezer??
> 
> What ya upto to night mate?....just off to 1 a lads me....


i dunno puks was thinking a 6month break after this then just a xmas grow, just had enough of it all got no love for it aint for ages and its just a constant worry not to mention it means i drink,smoke shitloads more.

wont be doing anything tonight m8 had enough of this fucking year bigtime, ill prob get pissed see who i can upset in the uk thread lol and be asleep before 12.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 31, 2012)

Will ya be ok for cash tho mate? If so then fuck it might aswell little break from it all might do ya good init.

I'm gettin some cheese then got a bottle of that JD honey to polish off should be sound only a few of us goin..so you reckon you won't make 12 mate lol your gettin old geezer...


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

ill survive puks if i aint drinking n puffing all the time i get enough money to live well i did and hopefully when sorted will be back on the same money.

i wana have a break really do but tbh its just talk no doubt il be doing another after this but i just dont want to thats the thing, but needs must, we will see what will be will be.

yeah your right oldboy i am getting way past it, you not getting no naughtys for tonight then puks just a drink n smoke?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2012)

not sure about that smelly man, looks so yellow it's either really overly nitrogen hungry, possibly over watered it is a small plant?! i dunno, not like you to fuck things up lol. i know nowt about lockout unless it's to do with drinking


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

did you get everything sorted for new years then don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

yes yes i did


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ill survive puks if i aint drinking n puffing all the time i get enough money to live well i did and hopefully when sorted will be back on the same money.
> 
> i wana have a break really do but tbh its just talk no doubt il be doing another after this but i just dont want to thats the thing, but needs must, we will see what will be will be.
> 
> yeah your right oldboy i am getting way past it, you not getting no naughtys for tonight then puks just a drink n smoke?


You started growin yet mate?? lol........aye got abit mate was spot on too!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> not sure about that smelly man, looks so yellow it's either really overly nitrogen hungry, possibly over watered it is a small plant?! i dunno, not like you to fuck things up lol. i know nowt about lockout unless it's to do with drinking


Its been like it since the day it sprouted mate, so i dont think i over watered it, an now its still on every 3rd day when the others are every other day so fuck knows, ive flushed that today an the dog cos thats got some dodgy rust spots on it an curled leaf, so if that sorts it.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 2, 2013)

yeah im home agin an movin forward out of reverse but only in first gear

you look like you off to a good start 

goodluckwitum



dgt whut show was dat from from the 70's or sumtin like dat man from uncle or sumtin like dat


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2013)

Iv missed me some pukka buds! Subbed again I guess


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 3, 2013)

yall maufukas be funny like its a curse to be old wake da fuk up 
no curse a fkn blessin an i hope yo azzes live to get old 
me im 63 in a week an aint shame of it -got stacks of funds to lean on had two houses a 2 1/2 an a 1 fam 
an will smoke yo azz into a coma puffin since 1965


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

hope i don't get as cranky when i'm older lmao.


just fucking with ya man


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 3, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yeah im home agin an movin forward out of reverse but only in first gear
> 
> you look like you off to a good start
> 
> ...


Good to here mate, you'l be back sound in no time......cheers mate yeh everythings goin ok, just got a smelly cherryP thats all pale and a few rust patches on the dog apart from that all others are doin well the magic monkey looks well nice an has a grapey fruity smell already...



whodatnation said:


> Iv missed me some pukka buds! Subbed again I guess


Eyup mate, wondered where you got too lol welcome along...



Dwezelitsame said:


> yall maufukas be funny like its a curse to be old wake da fuk up
> no curse a fkn blessin an i hope yo azzes live to get old
> me im 63 in a week an aint shame of it -got stacks of funds to lean on had two houses a 2 1/2 an a 1 fam
> an will smoke yo azz into a coma puffin since 1965


Lol i hope im still tokin along like you at 63 dweze.......you still on the tabs bro?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 3, 2013)

dgt that logo whut was the show or movie it was from was it a older james bond 
an you right im pretty cranky lately cause im fucked up wit pain
an if you get as cranky as i am means you prwtty fucked up wit pain to 
an dats not what i want for you give me a likle time an ill shake mine 

am i do hope you become an old man to an wit you i also hoe you are not a cranky old fuck 
normal me is not sick rageddy azz on pian killers is 

I a I




respect to this whole site an itspeeps mainly my dude PB not to many better ive crossed on this site


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

hey Dwez,

yeah it's an old james bond man. not sure exactly which one but it's probably roger moore.

man i was reading in the other thread, you must be in agony man, and your wife too. To have a lady that would give you a kidney is a special chick. your a lucky man. or maybe not sometimes good things happen to good folks. usually the opposite though. not saying your a bad guy in any way that's just how life is.

anyway a speedy recovery to both of you!

I'm cranky and i'm only 30  i try not to be, as you say negativity attracts negativity.

right works emails are done time for a bongo.

adios peeps


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks bro dont forget there is two forces on this earth 

if you are a good person the devil is busy harder on yo azz tryin to drag you down 

when sum peeps get badhand they say gaod why me
an forget ther is two forecs here on earth an this earth belongs to the devil


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 8, 2013)

i just finished a deep one 
and the magic merlinstory came back matter of fact i got sum now from outlaw gennetics who owns it wit sumbody else 'i still forget 
was given by sub cool dont think he was happy when he saw wher it went but i tink he had a full plate 

the seeds we have now were made by flow grow you mentioned the words and he was here if you member 
we traded many moons ago it i thenk he was gona lurk to find where you got them then came out the wood work those guys are strange sumtimes ninja 
searhing for leaks an who only gives to few will trade no give aways 

when an if the other owner comes back to me illlrelay sorry no way of know ing dont forget smoking since 1965
gimme fkn break here 


nutin but luv


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 9, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i just finished a deep one
> and the magic merlinstory came back matter of fact i got sum now from outlaw gennetics who owns it wit sumbody else 'i still forget
> was given by sub cool dont think he was happy when he saw wher it went but i tink he had a full plate
> 
> ...


No worries bro ill do some research thought you might have just known or had wrote down somewhere, its lookin fuckin nice tho mate hopin its fem

i got 1 showin the QQxblues, its been just over 3 weeks so im thinkin maybe male with how early, cant tell yet but should see in a few days..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 9, 2013)

inoticed it was magic monkey that was a diff one by flow grow 

magic merlin was diff was mag mokey mother me be thinkin not good at it wit pain killers the monkey was gorilla grape 

an yes dgt dats why im a likle cranky im normaly a nice guy 

but on top of all dat i got two creeps im divorcing 
my acquaintance wit

i set up wit two id have been feeding seeds one for big amounts of time in fact i let him back in after almost a plea 
other i fed him big only one time had a fantastic gro i made a del wit outla of outlaw genetcs an at time was feeling good the other person had done
a outlaw grow an luved his gear outlaw had recently gotten busted was Pnoid an wanted to clean house dats when i steped in i got mo $$ den brains 

anyway the two promissed to supply me wit supplys 
i went ino hospital came out home two days back in now almost home for a week 
deal was made a week before goin in did not want to be her pinching crumbs below a 1/8 low
when i get stronger to go into the hood no place to be lookin weak 

but im not normally cranky its the situation not me 


1Luv 


you must be all right dude 

cause if you good wit PB you gotta be good wit me 
cause PB is mi main dude fie=r sure a


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 9, 2013)

just looked it up said merlin x gor grp


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 10, 2013)

Whats up Pukka, alright lad, long time mate. Ive gave you a couple shouts but think u been busy 
Give me a shout bro.

cgg


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2013)

I need Pukka pr0n!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2013)

Got a pic update tonight peeps


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2013)

Group shots......couldnt get 1st pic straight lol....theres 2 exodus cheese clones at the back and 2 Pineapple express, the pale plant is the smelly cherry purp pheno, never recovered from the poor start in the old root riots its got till saturday then its goin, its gettin way to behind.





QQ x Blues/livers ......aka QBlue



Dog Bx1.....startin to show sex not sure yet.



Smelly cherry x chemband...aka Cherryband? (female)



Magic monkey.....showing sex not 100% but think female


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

Everything is looking great pukka  that albino is interesting,, forgive me Iv not read too much of whats going on.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Everything is looking great pukka  that albino is interesting,, forgive me Iv not read too much of whats going on.


Cheers mate the albino is 1 of dons smelly cheers a purp pheno I fucked it from the start mate an it never recovered its got till Sat or its goin... 

I'll be back tomoz to edit um up.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 17, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Group shots......couldnt get 1st pic straight lol....theres 2 exodus cheese clones at the back and 2 Pineapple express, the pale plant is the smelly cherry purp pheno, never recovered from the poor start in the old root riots its got till saturday then its goin, its gettin way to behind.
> 
> View attachment 2483008
> View attachment 2483014
> ...


All done an edited ill try an be better with the updates now im startin flower


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2013)

christ it's like an albino next to the rest lol.

Rest look champion fella. that Qblue looks a carbon copy of the QQ structure. but you reckon it smells liversy eh. hope its a she man.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 17, 2013)

Haha its the albino pheno lol...cheers mate

Yeh it smells just like the blues an the leafs look simular but fatter, fingers crossed ey..... im startin contemplatin findin some where for it if its a bloke tho lol.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2013)

i would too lol. if it does turn blokey, send me some jizz! would be good to back cross it into the QQ, i've been thinking about taking that to f3 but it might have to wait. like 6-9 months lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 19, 2013)

> Everything is looking great pukka
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well first albinos are white
not a light green/yellow color

that is a plant born defficente in sumtin i dont know whut 
if it is the same age as the others it is suffering i might would snuff it an use the space 
they say healthy plant and leves = healthy buds how about the opposite 

*PB *erryting else be lukin devine broda 


1Luv


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2013)

Group shot threw my spy hole lol......the pale smelly cherry has gone decided to pull it, and 1 exo an 1 pe also but they've gone to a friend.............we got from top left workin across exo, pe, cherryband, magic monkey and the dog up front.



QQ x blues/livers male, took most his fans an left him in the 1ltr pot, hes under a 35w blue cfl


Snowy view near me....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i would too lol. if it does turn blokey, send me some jizz! would be good to back cross it into the QQ, i've been thinking about taking that to f3 but it might have to wait. like 6-9 months lol


Its a bloke mate lol....every thing else is female, i got rid of the pale little fucka an my mates had a exo an 1 pe so im down to 5 in there which should be do able with abit trainin....gunna hit every thing this run then ill send you the rest mate......



Dwezelitsame said:


> well first albinos are white
> not a light green/yellow color
> 
> that is a plant born defficente in sumtin i dont know whut
> ...


Thanks brudda....this magic monkey is lookin sweet mate real nice smell to already also, you still doin a magic merlin next run?
got a male to work with this run the QQ x livers/blues, feels good to be back playin lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

rock on tommy!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 21, 2013)

im glad you be smilin *PB *even if only inside- so far al the same selections but things can change 
i think im sticking where i am 
im thinking you gona enjoy the space bettern llooking at them plants doin nutin but sitin dere 
an takin up yo limited space 




who is tommy sir *DGT*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

old, & not very funny comedians cannon and ball.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> im glad you be smilin *PB *even if only inside- so far al the same selections but things can change
> i think im sticking where i am
> im thinking you gona enjoy the space bettern llooking at them plants doin nutin but sitin dere
> an takin up yo limited space
> ...


Don't no what you mean in the 1st bit mate... I'm gunna get you a little pollen out in next pac with the new crosses I'm gunna make should be there in time for your next run man looks like he'l produce a load just gotta make sure i dont waste a load, how long you giving them straddlers?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 21, 2013)

maybe a littl joy from the decision too move the yellow midget out 
maybe a little smile about dat 

some time when you make decision to move on it fells good sumtime it = a good feeling 
sumtimes i get - did i do the right thing wit a nurvous feeling


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 23, 2013)

i know im smilin inside on getting rid of my anchors 
cause day were holdin me back from movin forward 

like woman you have lost respect and luv for = just baggage 

in da fukn way 



LOL




if it aint dat true one Luv 
get da fak outa my way


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2013)

Glad your back on track dweze

Take it easy mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2013)

you're a wise old owl Dwezy.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2013)

Group Shots








Dog Bx1


Smelly cherry x chemband


Magic monkey


Pineapple express 


Exodus cheese


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 3, 2013)

very nice plant - whut is it again 

i like the steps it steps up from the front to the back 

very helthey specimen

Mr PB youd be dangerous wit one foot of realestate to share on the sides

either way you work well wit whut you got and thats whut a gardener is 
a true gardener dont need the max of erryting can get results from anything 
can use lower end equipment and get middle end results 

a shit garddenerr can take high end equipment and get middle end results 

i have gotten good results wit 250's cant wait to see whut i get wit a 4oo w and a 25ow a big step up for me -its been years 
one day to be two 4oo's


1Luv


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2013)

Cheers bro thats the Dog kush backcross turnin into a real beauty.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2013)

isn't she just fella! middle left looks a little N hungrier than the rest.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 3, 2013)

you speakin on the slight yellow area 
but how can part of plant be difff nurishment from rest of plant unless is sumtin wit roots

your dog originated as headband x ???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2013)

think it is a separate plant dwezy?!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 4, 2013)

yeah thanksi forgot was about 4 or 5 after the yella one came out 

i was just thinkin it was a mutly toped big bush - way off target - the old man is loosing it 
oh well it wont be much diff when my memory goes from now - already pretty bad LOL
lots of drugs for lots of years will do that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2013)

man i'm in the same boat. i'm just making sure my mind goes before my body  lol. my working memory is perfect. show me how to do something and I can do it. if my brain doesn't deem it worth remembering even if i probably should. it's gone. bad habit i know but i can't seem to shake it. i keep trying to learn spanish and various other bits of languages but without someone to converse with it just doesn't stick


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 5, 2013)

with cd or book 
cause you gotta hear it 
to say it right


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2013)

One giant bush, that would be something 
Looking gooood pukka.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 5, 2013)

one plant likeadis


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 8, 2013)

Day 26 of 12/12


Exo



PE




Smelly cherry x chemband




Magic monkey (burnt the top lol)



Dog Bx1








QQ x Blues male.....done abit of supercroppin on him never done it before worked well and a good way to collect not wasted hardly any this time.
​


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lookin sweet as matey 

Got a few pics to thro up,will try do 2moz


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 9, 2013)

A couple of group shots i missed out last night...



Nice 1 scotty cheers boyo!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 9, 2013)

All 5 look like there gunna get some huge donkey dicks main colas, i think its gotta be the 250mh thats kept them real short never veged for so long an had plants so short the pe an exo what are directly under the bare mh are tiny not even 2 ft lol just hopin they all produce the goods the sc x chem looks to be a good yielder and the dog bx1 is fookin sexy!!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2013)

pukka's back on the case, good 2 see bro 

got a funny story guys and girls........ 

i was in essex the other day (an hours drive from my area) and i know a guy who likes his smoke, always has the selections. I always ask 2 smell the lemons he has. funny enough this week he had some of "my" pheno i distributed around this forum  kinda hard 2 believe but i'm friggin sure it was the same one, tasted the same and got me blasted!!! i been smoking exodus all day as well  i got a couple of zoots left managed 2 save one for 2nite 

anyways u that know me will know i'm not chatting shit  big up to all the family


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 9, 2013)

*PB *errting lookin swell bro 
top of the line production 

i have heard sum slight experienced 
say this is from a defiency 
is in genetics by me 






an yes they do look like they are gona be rather donkeyish 


*I
**.*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 9, 2013)

las fingerez said:


> pukka's back on the case, good 2 see bro
> 
> got a funny story guys and girls........
> 
> ...


Oright bro where the fuck have you been?? lol you get my txt mate? i sent some to both nums i had some samples for ya but there long gone now mate lol

ive just got a little bit of lemon kush smells real lemony just like yours mate but looks diff not smoked any yet, got some cheezel aswell or however ya spell it gunna have a spliff in a mo, bet it coulsd have been yours mate few have got it now, you seen the smelly fingaz that have been goin round looks fuckin gorgeous mate....



Dwezelitsame said:


> *PB *errting lookin swell bro
> top of the line production
> 
> i have heard sum slight experienced
> ...


Easy dweze cheers, yeh defo genetics mate id say from the smelly cherry old don will no more, its only since i flipped tho that all the top new stuff has it some of the old fans dont im sure im seeing a slight twinge comin in the buds to but bit early an need to get in some natural light to see the cfl makes everythin look abit purple anyhow..

We all love donkey dicks lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2013)

do love ol pukka but i fucking hate the way he grows the clones i sorted him shitloads better than me lmao! wanker lol exo n pe looking really nice n a good size loads better than my feeble last attempt.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 12, 2013)

yep hees got skillz 4 sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2013)

you get a new camera pukka? shots look different to usual. girls look grand man.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 12, 2013)

sambo020482 said:


> do love ol pukka but i fucking hate the way he grows the clones i sorted him shitloads better than me lmao! wanker lol exo n pe looking really nice n a good size loads better than my feeble last attempt.


Cheers sambo me old mukka things are goin sweet an only a couple of fuck ups so far lol....dint you tell me the pe was fussy mate? Had no grief atall so far it's a nice plant well sturdy bet it does good topped...



Dwezelitsame said:


> yep hees got skillz 4 sure


Thanks bro I've only got you lot to thank for it 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> you get a new camera pukka? shots look different to usual. girls look grand man.


No mate it's just cos of no blue cfl in the room I always have it on take some with flash an some without, them pics are in the bath an hall low light we the flash so they look different they look well dark any shiny don't they...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 12, 2013)

i just got a plus rep from a good guy 
but it was in err 

the pic i put up was just an example i had on hand 
that some one else grew i marveled over it 

then the bro was speakin like no way that could be one plant 
i posted pic saying likadis 
as an example only 
not as if i grew that would be telling alie an 
dat is sumtin i dont indulge in 


I an I 
Rastafari 



yo Ras


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2013)

skillz? i say LUCK!! hahahaha


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

some good shit, been reading through this for like an hour lmao, good job pukka keep it up...


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 17, 2013)

whats poppin pukka.

plants lookin good, i like that purple on the smelly cherry x chemband. what is the genetics on the chemband?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 19, 2013)

*IC3
*You seem to be the only one supplying controversy
i wonder why dat be


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Easy dweze cheers, yeh defo genetics mate id say from the smelly cherry old don will no more


missed this bro, i've noticed the same thing in the smelly cherry cross offspring which are more black rose leaning, usually means lighter green leaves and purple nugs 


EDIT: awesome avatar Dweze.

Ali BOM- BA-YE


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 19, 2013)

Be back tomoz to reply propa lads need to get me head down at the hospital in the mornin. ..

Day 35 of 12/12


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 19, 2013)

Danks D G T 

of all times

you be baggin a few to bro 

i change dem like sum dese peeps change day dirty draws 

erry couple of days 


*I*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

true dat man. i'm a bit of an Ali nut. have fond early memories of watching re runs of the rumble in the jungle with my dad. you don;t see boxers fight like they did then. the two fights with george forman are incredible. can you imagine being punching by someone hard enough to knock a horse out and then having the gall to call them a sissy n say they punch like a girl. 

blows my mind to think the only reason we know him was because his bike got stolen and a cop told him if he wanted to 'whup' whoever stole it he better learn to box first.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> you seen the smelly fingerez that have been going round looks fucking gorgeous mate....








.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

i'm looking at mine at the moment wishing i'd vegged it just a couple weeks longer. it's looking gorgeous now i just wish it was bigger. when the mothers bigger a snips going into the dwc bucket i want to see what she can really do. might chuck some of the og kush pollen from the DOG cross to it and see what come, that should add some nice body to the all head high as it is now.

where's your pics pukka lad?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 21, 2013)

^^ whut dah 




> true dat man. i'm a bit of an Ali nut. have fond early memories of watching re runs of the rumble in the jungle with my dad. you don;t see boxers fight like they did then. the two fights with george forman are incredible. can you imagine being punching by someone hard enough to knock a horse out and then having the gall to call them a sissy n say they punch like a girl.
> 
> blows my mind to think the only reason we know him was because his bike got stolen and a cop told him if he wanted to 'whup' whoever stole it he better learn to box first.


interesting i never knew that story DGT

i knew a guy that was one of his body guards 
he used to tell me stories of size of his ego and his heart 
he would pull his limo over and hand some woman wit a couple of kids a one hunnerd dollar bill - if she looked down and out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

man he truly is an inspiration. touched so many lives. there are so many stories about him. go to the library and pick this up, fascinating: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/476035.The_Greatest


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 28, 2013)

yeah he had a huge heart and pockets at one time 
and lots took advantage of the combonation 
when he was in newark in old muslim days they milked him like a fat cow 
played like a fiddle 

got him to buy them this huge house around the corner from there mosque 
that the muslims later used like a headquarters and office space


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

my only caveat with the man. i have a real problem with Islam. i'm no right wing nazi but Islam i find abhorrent. the stuff that goes down in it's holy name makes my brain hurt.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 1, 2013)

no doubt about it bro 

im a black man and i find them as big a racist as any

they had a paper out that called white men devils drew wit tails - no diff from the oposite 
if you ask me 

was a time in past big struggles for seats of power would leave heads in the park facing east - brutal even to each other - dont confront them will get hurt - just like old red neck cops 
top officers handled big bucks had peeps out doing all kinds of things to bring the $$ to the temple like a pyramid structure like amway 
robbing, drugs, B and E, hustlers, conmen, all kinds of dirt in name of allah 
used to find 

all fake muslims here US of A - but even real ones lots of heads rollin


I an I


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 1, 2013)

Alright troopers's, good to see the wheels still turning with the same old faces.

Man that ' Smelly Fingerez ' looks nice!!!! 
Ive missed so much, it will take me forever to catch up..... But i'll enjoy doing it 

Later Puk


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;xjC9aybFA5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=xjC9aybFA5s[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> skillz? i say LUCK!! hahahaha


Fuck off mr grow god lol.....



iiKode said:


> some good shit, been reading through this for like an hour lmao, good job pukka keep it up...


Cheers bro!...........



billcollector99 said:


> whats poppin pukka.
> 
> plants lookin good, i like that purple on the smelly cherry x chemband. what is the genetics on the chemband?


Cheers man,... ill look back i find out for sure mate, i no its got the sour d and lem something its 1 of dwezes crosses you probs have some mate.....



Dwezelitsame said:


> *IC3
> *You seem to be the only one supplying controversy
> i wonder why dat be


Its cos he cant grow for toffee lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> missed this bro, i've noticed the same thing in the smelly cherry cross offspring which are more black rose leaning, usually means lighter green leaves and purple nugs
> 
> 
> EDIT: awesome avatar Dweze.
> ...


No purp nugs as of yet matey but man shes fookin big!!



The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2534922
> 
> View attachment 2534923View attachment 2534924
> 
> ...


Lovely fuckin jubbly mate........im ashamed to say the mate has killed the SF i gave him, well dint kill it just totally fucked it up giving it 5.8pH an now has binned it the twat, i wanted to fluff the fucker with the QQxblues pollen aswell ffs...



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm looking at mine at the moment wishing i'd vegged it just a couple weeks longer. it's looking gorgeous now i just wish it was bigger. when the mothers bigger a snips going into the dwc bucket i want to see what she can really do. might chuck some of the og kush pollen from the DOG cross to it and see what come, that should add some nice body to the all head high as it is now.
> 
> where's your pics pukka lad?


Soz mate im slackin got a couple ill chuck up now, an try an get some tonight.....



Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright troopers's, good to see the wheels still turning with the same old faces.
> 
> Man that ' Smelly Fingerez ' looks nice!!!!
> Ive missed so much, it will take me forever to catch up..... But i'll enjoy doing it
> ...


Easy bruv welcome back  fuck me it seems like i say that a lot lol....still holding for you bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 3, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> [video=youtube;xjC9aybFA5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=xjC9aybFA5s[/video]


Thats cool as fuck bro gunna try it once im back cloning....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 3, 2013)

well im thinking the original chemband was RP's reserva privada 
an it was chemdawg an sour d it turned out to be a big hit 
an after that everyone used the name


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> well im thinking the original chemband was RP's reserva privada
> an it was chemdawg an sour d it turned out to be a big hit
> an after that everyone used the name


Im a little confused... i thought the chemd sour d was Rez's, and the reserva privada headband crossed to those two was what I "called" chemband...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 3, 2013)

my error Yall i drifted sorry and thanks bill 

when smokin 46 years mind not as dependable but i do OK 

chemband = chemdawg (?) x headband (rp)

me be thinkin dats accurate 

I N I


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 3, 2013)

Alright mate, aye man tell me bout it!! I got the tent to get out the cab. and stelth up but its up n down that many times over last year i cant count. Its not through any kind of suspicion where growing is concerned, but a move IS on the card's. I'll catch you throu the week ( or froo the window lol ), were there any of the H.B x Chem Sour D there? I was just revegging one and had to pull it with the moving alond with a Purp Le Pew, but think ive still got one or two of plp pip's.

Hope you n your's are good man

Cinders


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> my error Yall i drifted sorry and thanks bill
> 
> when smokin 46 years mind not as dependable but i do OK
> 
> ...


Hmm.

I got:
og18 x chem d x sour d "numbdawg" your name
headband x chem d x sour d aka "chemband" my name..

not sure about what else they are calling chemband though.

if you recall, i tried to germ some of the og18 cross, and out of 6 none germed. I still have some left, so i can always try to give them another run.

right now what i have germing are the headband x chem d x sour d. Same as the one that i grew in the green house 2 summers ago

Hope im not sounding bossy or knowitallish, just trying to clarify 

Hows the younguns in veg right now?

Do you have an eta when you plan to flip the switch.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

How does this sound for a cross:

(Headband x chemdawg x sour d) x (Grape Krush x the white x ogk x lemon chem)


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 3, 2013)

^^sounds potent to me



> Hmm.
> 
> I got:
> og18 x chem d x sour d "numbdawg" your name
> ...




i have no idea whut is meant by this ---Hope im not sounding bossy or knowitallish, just trying to clarify







if you recall, i tried to germ some of the og18 cross, and out of 6 none germed. I still have some left, so i can always try to give them another run.
yes i remember whut you told me on them - i never tried either yet - who knows maybe OG Number Eighteen X (Chemdawg D x Sour Diesel)is never gona germ for us 


my plants doing just ok we had a hard time for a while- i toped them an went from plastic cup to my homemade cloth pots at that point i was over watering and had mister up to high 
so we are recooperating now but will do fine 


Do you have an *eta *when you plan to flip the switch
not sure on this but also no idea when planning to flip 

now 3 Outlaw Genetics @ 5 wks tomorrow dont look like it though 
a Peyote Purple @ 3.3 wks
a Tahoe lien F2 @2.4 wks 
a Kosher kush @ 1.6 wks

was thinking on perm pots and flower on week 8 for the Outlaws = 2 wks seedling 6wks of veg total 0f 8 
stragglers into my small closet at that time 
kk will be 4.6 short 3.5 for 8
pp will be 6.3 short 1.4 for 8
TA will be 5.4 short 2.3 for 8 
to stay in little closet for short time then to tent 

but in my life plans are made to be changed 
i might see sumtin entirely diff tomorrow


was truly a chemband already 
*Chemband From Private Dealer (mx83)*

  
Very nice buds to smoke on. They taste pretty good one you should try at your local clinic. It&#8217;s a hybrid from Headband and Chem Dawg . I found the come down to be harsh on me maybe just me but I don&#8217;t mind because it was bedtime anyway. Read Full Review





*Chemband Review*

SnobMarch 19, 20121*Genetics: *Chemdawg x Headband 
*Indica/Sativa:* Hybrid 
*Aroma: *Pungent diesel fuel with that signature OG Kush skunk as well. 
*Flavor:* A thick smoke that will make you cough. This tastes much like sour diesel with its initial flavor and after-taste. Pungent sour lemons with a sweeter finish all while burning your nose. 
*Bud Structure:* Light neon green buds with fair density are covered with trichomes all the way to the stem. Orange hairs are scattered as well throughout the bud structure of this strain.
*Medicinal: *Pain and headaches 
*Effects:* Strong head effects coupled with increase heart rate and a wonderful tickle behind your eye this strain will make you feel euphoric and giggly.
*Grade: A*
You can taste and smell the diesel in this strain and it&#8217;s phenomenal! I see why this strain caught fire like it did. Every hit of this bud tastes good. It&#8217;s uplifting and I found I became quite talkative while I was on this medication. I could feel it right behind my eyes yet I was clear-headed the whole time. I can&#8217;t recommend chem-band enough this strain is fire in every way and might become my go to for a sativa I love all the diesel flavors and characteristics.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

no offense D, but look at the date on the review...

i had already grown mine out the year before that review was even posted...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 3, 2013)

i heard you bro 
but cant assum review done date is bean release date - do a google lots of diff reviews by diff providers but we know the internet 

if you truly feel that way id get on it - tracking info an dates till have a case
or light up a nother one 
an have a becks wit it 


I N I


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

besides, a name is just a name. I know where i got it from, and who to be thankful to 

i hate coming up with names anyway, lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's my two bob's worth

I grew this in the last time round, it's

Headband x Chem sour d ( prob same as the one Dwez was talking bout )






Its was realy like my DOG, great sour d/kush tase
And nice purp's in the hues


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

can't wait for that one to be back in the stable. looks a stunner each time i see it.

i'm with dweze, spliffy and a becks. great combo


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 4, 2013)

yeah if i remember corect you guys dog is sumthing x headband or is it ? x chemband

the whole headband - chemband thingy is making me crazed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

it makes my head fizz too man. the DOG is Headband (OG Kush x ECSD) x OG Kush don't ask me if it's 808 or what the hell those guys go on about 707. all i know is I have two of them they're stinky huge trees.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Here's my two bob's worth
> 
> I grew this in the last time round, it's
> 
> ...


Beauty right there!!! very similar to the pheno i had


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 4, 2013)

yeah i think 707 was around the longest of them all 

yeah two OG's and a sour diesel all three can be tall


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 6, 2013)

.....................


----------



## HIGHFLY (Mar 6, 2013)

Lookin'really GoOoOoOD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2013)

thick n frosty as per lol. do i keep saying the same shit?! either way looks frosty and nice


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice plants ma man. Best use that cupboard has even be put to.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 11, 2013)

HIGHFLY said:


> Lookin'really GoOoOoOD


Cheers matey......



Don Gin and Ton said:


> thick n frosty as per lol. do i keep saying the same shit?! either way looks frosty and nice


Lol could be mate but not like I'd remember anyhoo haha cheers.



Nutty sKunK said:


> Nice plants ma man. Best use that cupboard has even be put to.


Thanks man your right was piled high with shit before lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 11, 2013)

dem broads be lukin goud 

i bet day got sum sinky sticky croches onem


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 12, 2013)

Easy Pukka matey,hows tricks??

Which ones which? Thinkin of giftin a few of ur crosses to a friend with ma gear when a finish this run,not sure wot ones tho lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 14, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> dem broads be lukin goud
> 
> i bet day got sum sinky sticky croches onem


Haha thanks man they reak the mix of the 5 is makin some stench in there
Will be good to get they own smell when there Jared up ..



scotia1982 said:


> Easy Pukka matey,hows tricks??
> 
> Which ones which? Thinkin of giftin a few of ur crosses to a friend with ma gear when a finish this run,not sure wot ones tho lol


Eyup matey all good cheers how's yous? 

You got from top left goin across then down exo, pe, smelly cherry x ??, magic monkey an the dog bx1 up front mate all turned our pretty good just not gunna be me best yield but should be some nice flavors...
Have to let me no how he gets on we um matey had good reports off peeps but never seen anythin finished......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 14, 2013)

Day 61 of 12/12 last pics before harvest...





View attachment 2569041


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Mar 14, 2013)

Very nice sir. +rep


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 15, 2013)

Aye am good cheers m8 jst had 12 wk scan n all ok so far,so am on cloud 9 at tje mo lol...

Lovely ladies again matey dnt look like a bad yield at all


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

very nice pukka lad


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nicely done pukka.
That purple one looks like a winner. lets hope she smokes good.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 16, 2013)

wery well donr pukka iv no been in your thread in ages pat onthe back for you mate


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 19, 2013)

. I wish i could smoke your herb it looks so damn tasty! ill be over to help with the harvest this weekend. awesome skillz mate.your like one of the bestest growers i know. congrats on another outstanding grow your a pro. are you perpetual?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Day 61 of 12/12 last pics before harvest...
> View attachment 2569010View attachment 2569013
> View attachment 2569014View attachment 2569015
> View attachment 2569025View attachment 2569027
> ...


page bumping it cos it's pretty as fuck. nice work pukka. always is though.

what's the purple one again?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2013)

funny as fuck you always disappear a while after you harvest, hope your living it up lad.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 21, 2013)

Damn, big as colas!  You did it again pukka.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 24, 2013)

yo Mr DGT 
the purple one is 
Magic Monkey _magic merlin an gorilla grape _ propergated by flow grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

looks a pretty picture that's for sure. i ran grape ape a long time ago but it seeded to hell.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 24, 2013)

flow grow is a good man an good at his craft as well 

havent seen him around in a minuet 

be easy bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

the name rings bells, was he not a mod at some point?! maybe i'm mixed up!?

everything is irie dweze man. had a great carvery sunday dinner smoked a couple of bowls and just chilling the rest of the day. my girl wanted me to go to her folks but i managed to wriggle out of it  

stay up


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 25, 2013)

I grew the magic monkey, but mine was not nearly impressive as Pukka's. Mine hermed.
On the bright side, it had some cool ass purple trichomes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

i've just taken some nice purple down. pic in the 6 don't want to be stealin pukka's thunder lol.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 30, 2013)

wit PB's style i dont think hed look at it like dat 

whut does pic in the 6 - mean


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2013)

That he posted his pics in the 600 thread... so he wasnt stealing the spotlight.. 

What you got planned for next run Pukka?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 31, 2013)

danks for da breakdown Bill


*PB* look into dis im not sure but i had it just like dis started using cal mag started not existing on new and leaving on old
seems ok on buds and leaves he seems to be saying not good on stems and branches all he mentioned of the plant 
member we was speakin on dis 



[video=youtube;BOwpB3J8lis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOwpB3J8lis&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


not stealing no thunder - lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2013)

Dwezy man if your not already you should be subbed to the 600 club and the breeding thread. you got the skills & are more than welcome

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a.html

https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 1, 2013)

danks for invite an i look around over there at times normaly get a proper eye full 

bu i was packin 2 x 250's a eye hortilux - hps 
an a phillips - cmh 

now packin a 400 eye horty - an a 250 cmh 

in my double bulb hood da growzilla 
future plans is to scrap my two fity ballast kit for a 4oo an upgrade my cmh

so now im worthy to play wit da big boys cause im packin 650w mixed spectrum LOL

I n I


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2013)

lmao worthy to play with the big guns, too funny, you've got the credentials and you're def time served man. 

are you space restricted? 600w is by far the best lumens for $ outlay by me 

IRIE


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 2, 2013)

i have a 39 inch tent an a nervous wifie when i started out she limited me to two or three plants now i do about six 
she is da wife the boss my mother the house narc all in one oh yeah i dont work an she makes the big cheese 

she gets nervous to see the tent filled up


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Gotta keep the missus happy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2013)

a wise man once said keep the woman in your life happy and the rest will fall into place.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a wise man once said keep the woman in your life happy and the rest will fall into place.


26 years ive been with mine, £ i find makes her happy ! , i just nodd now & again , feed the trout a couple a times a month,and stay out of her way on rag week !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2013)

Smoove moves player. Its all the illusion of power huh.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Smoove moves player. Its all the illusion of power huh.


Reverse pyscology Don !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 6, 2013)

How do peeps quick update of whats happnin, last run went pretty good some pretty decent flavours on the new stuff and yield werent to bad not my best.
best of the bunch apart from the obvious exo has gotta be old jimmys PE done 9weeks, that stuff is lovely and a all round good plant to grow.
my seeds were a big disaster fluffed way to late thought if i let the seeded branchs go longer they'd be ok but were they fuck got 2 seeds from the pe banch 1 from the exo and hardly any on the others total waste of the pollen, lesson learned anyhow.
So next run ive just got 2 blueberry cuts the 1 from the uker other day, and i think some psycho, goin for abit of lst on all of um with a decent veg full the room right up. 




CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> Very nice sir. +rep


Cheers caveman....



scotia1982 said:


> Aye am good cheers m8 jst had 12 wk scan n all ok so far,so am on cloud 9 at tje mo lol...
> 
> Lovely ladies again matey dnt look like a bad yield at all


Good news matey  buzzin for ya...thanks..



delvite said:


> very nice pukka lad


Cheers del boy....



billcollector99 said:


> Very nicely done pukka.
> That purple one looks like a winner. lets hope she smokes good.


Thanks bill she smokes ok nothin special tho is gettin better since its been in the jar strength aint to bad good day time smoke. 



drgrowshit said:


> wery well donr pukka iv no been in your thread in ages pat onthe back for you mate


Cheers mate bit quiet these days lol



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> . I wish i could smoke your herb it looks so damn tasty! ill be over to help with the harvest this weekend. awesome skillz mate.your like one of the bestest growers i know. congrats on another outstanding grow your a pro. are you perpetual?


Thanks ambz coulda done with a hand took me an me mate hours back was killin me lol.....no im not perpetual now i was before i shut shop for a while.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> page bumping it cos it's pretty as fuck. nice work pukka. always is though.
> 
> what's the purple one again?


Old dweze is right its the magic monkey matey..went all pretty last week.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> funny as fuck you always disappear a while after you harvest, hope your living it up lad.


Haha been mongoed but busy as fuck fella 



whodatnation said:


> Damn, big as colas!  You did it again pukka.


Thanks whodat, dons qq x was a real beauty once trimmed was huge mate.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've just taken some nice purple down. pic in the 6 don't want to be stealin pukka's thunder lol.


Post owt ya want geezer no worries, its abit borin over here anyhoo lol



billcollector99 said:


> That he posted his pics in the 600 thread... so he wasnt stealing the spotlight..
> 
> What you got planned for next run Pukka?


Some psycho and a run of a blueberry cut mate ment to be real nice.



Dwezelitsame said:


> danks for da breakdown Bill
> 
> 
> *PB* look into dis im not sure but i had it just like dis started using cal mag started not existing on new and leaving on old
> ...


Yeh i member bro not herd what hes sayin before interestin tho,...i was foliar feedin last run with a half strength calmag plants seemed to love it and stayed a lovely dark green all grow even tho i ran everythin else pretty low...


----------



## everton1987 (Apr 12, 2013)

del66666 said:


> im 1.2 x 1.4 x 1.1 with a 6 inch inline fan




HAHAHAHA Made me laugh there mate


----------



## everton1987 (Apr 12, 2013)

Just read threw your blue/cheese grow PUKK from seed nice  keep up the good work.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2013)

Whats poppin Pukka?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

Aye there should be clones or pips at a good age by now, or was the lad not due a bairn?


----------



## fitzgib (May 14, 2013)

Hey imgonna start some cloning, of a grape god U guys know whats best to feed them and what to start them in. Im a coco, canna range kinda guy. Rhizotonic etc. What amounts do u feed when starting to find root

Cheers In advance
Fitz


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 27, 2013)

PB you dont luv us anymore


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

is this still a active thread then cause feels like some1 is fucking slacking!!! lmao


----------



## drgrowshit (May 30, 2013)

was thinking the same sambo!


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> was thinking the same sambo!


the pukster is about m8 hes just a perfectionist and a riu vet, unless them pics look goooooood he aint posting them lolol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 30, 2013)

ye taking off all the yellow,how you think i never posted my last grow lol


----------



## everton1987 (Aug 7, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi peeps im a day late didnt get round to it yesterday but i took the pics last night!
> There lookin good the big 1 of the 2 looks a little rinkly compared to the smaller 1, dont no if its a prob or different pheno or something!?!?
> Anyway temps are 23c lights on in the room so a little cool but like 27c at the plant hight so ok, 19c night temps
> humidity is stayin at 50-55% usin a bucket with a towel hangin out with a fan blowin on it.
> ...


Hello pukka bud impressed one thing mate when you say 2ml/per 4 liter of a & b does this mean 1ml of a & 1ml of b per 4 liters or do u mean 2ml of A & 2ml of B per 4 liters just a bit confused thanks


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 7, 2013)

did he run away from home


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 7, 2013)

he probably is having trouble locating his thread as its been moved


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

say what? ......


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 10, 2013)

Puuuuuuuuuukka!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

dunno why but the lads dipped who! i no longer have an email for him either


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 11, 2013)

How goes it Pukka, all good i hope bro


----------



## danzibar1234 (Mar 20, 2016)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thanks with the advice bro, im kinda just doin the same as i did last run and it went ok, the 2ml of A&B it like a 1/6 full strength i go, so like you said should be ok and the rhiz is 1/4 strength and will be raising it next feed to 6ml and quickly to 16ml/4L as for the A&B im gunna raise a lot slower ill be aimin for full strength when i flower so goin to be over 5-6week. the rhiz cos i know all the growths down below at the min so will benifit from it full strength early on cheers!


Can i just start off by saying that this is still one of the best grow journals ive ever had the privilage to read........

But Wen you say full strenght do you mean the limit they say on the bottle..


----------

